# Media  > Games >  Super Hero Squad Online's "Most Wanted" Characters! Redux

## CenturianSpy

My favorite thread from the old forums. This was started by PSINGRAPHD in January of 2012. On this thread we all post what heroes (content) we would LOVE to see in SHSO. Get posting those lists & pics!

Page 1: Native Americans, Asian-Pacific Islanders, South American/Latino/Latin Americans, Australians, Repaints/Retreads, Black/African-Americans, 1930s/1940s, 1950-Marvel Age, Atlas Era Giants & Monsters, Robot/Android/Cyborg, Inhumans, Maggia, & Avengers.

Page 2: Avengers (continued), Alphabet "A-E", Jewish, Irish/Irish-American, Alphabet "F-H", India, & Alphabet "I-J".

Page 3: Patriot List, Earth Day, St. George's Day, Alphabet "K-L", & Bird Compendium.

Page 4: Brotherhood Duel, Alphabet "M", Symbiotes, X-Men Duel, & Alphabet "N".

Page 5: Alphabet "O", & Tony Stark Birthday IMs.

Page 6: Gay/Bisexual, & Alphabet "P".

Page 7: Alphabet "Q-R".

Page 8: Kid Compendium,& Alphabet "S".

Page 9: Alphabet "S" (continued), & ADA Awareness Day.

Page 10: Alphabet "T", Day of the Cowboy, Audio Appreciation Month, & Alphabet "T" (continued).

Page 11: Alphabet "U".

Page 12: Alphabet "V", & Nov15 Solicitations.

Page 13: Women's Equality, & Alphabet "W-X".

Page 14: Cosmic Duel.

Page 15: Cosmic Duel (continued), & Alphabet "Y".

Page 16: Thunderbolts Duel, & Alphabet "Z".

Page 17: Xavier & Jean Grey Institute Duel.

Page 18: Galactus' Heralds, & Sidekicks.

Page 19: Numbered Characters.

Page 20: Abombination R3, & Agent Coulson R3.

Page 21: Agent Venom R3, American Dream R3, & Angel R3.

----------


## CenturianSpy

I'm going to repost all my old lists. Here's my first one, Native Americans:




1. Warpath : Double knife fighting, Flying, and an X-Force member? Too awesome not to be in this game.
 2. Forge: Not only should he be in the game, he should have part of a zone (preferably an X-Mansion zone) dedicated to a "Forge's Shop" where you can craft items (including crafting things from superfluous cards). One of his specials, or his HU, should be a blast from his mutant-power neutralizing gun. AND he is an X-Force member!
 3. Thunderbird: Would love to see him and a Genosha zone/mission.
 4. Danielle Moonstar: Remember when Gaz said they were focused on Marvel NOW!? What happened to that?! I though for sure we'd get Dani in her new Defender role. Anyway, a girl archer who also has a magic sword AND a magic staff seems a no-brainer and her PUs would be AMAZING.
 5. Shaman: Who doesn't want a guy who can levitate, pull almost anything from his medicine bag, can summon an eagle at will, and has a Mystic Staff? We NEED more Alpha Flight!
 6. Talisman: Another Alpha Flight member who is second only to Dr. Strange in her mystical arts ability. Here's a snippet from her wiki: 


> She has the ability to tap into mystical forces and to manipulate them for a variety of effects, including levitation, astral projection, exorcism, matter manipulation, the ability to see prophetic visions, telepathy, teleportation over vast distances, opening inter-dimensional portals, animating the undead, generating wind blasts and lightning, summoning air spirits, calling forth spirit animals, creating magical shields of light, and generating blasts of magical energy.


 Who doesn't want that in the game?!
 7. Snowbird: Another Alpha Flight member. Snowbird can transform into any Canadian animal! Her PUs/HU would be soooooo fun!
 8. Silver Fox: OK, her combo, PUs, and HU would be pretty lame (she might/would be the worse hero in this game). But, I want a Weapon X arc with missions and new Weapon X heroes/villains.
 9. Echo: Wouldn't it be nice to see a deaf hero in the game? No voiceovers just ASL. Anyone who can copy moves (photographic reflexes- like Taskmaster) would be welcome to the game.

----------


## CenturianSpy

1. Jubilee: She's in the game files already (not done, though), she SHOULD be in the game. Anyone who grew up watching the X-Men cartoon of the 90's can't believe she's missing (the fact that Professor X isn't in the game is a crime against humanity- but, he's not Asian)
 2. Sunfire: Two words- Fiery Plasma. 
3. Daken: Son of Wolverine, same powers different look. We need The Dark Avengers.
 4. Lady Deathstrike: I'm a Wolverine fan and I want a large Wolverine arc in the game. If Gaz ever gives us a 'story mode', Wolverine should be the first.
 5. Amadeus Cho: How cool would it be to have using his moped around the hotpots (this could segue into other vehicles like Hawkeye's flying bike)? Using Hercules' adamantine club in missions would also be a great segue to get those god-heroes. We could also get Kerberus as a pet, who doesn't want a coyote? All this and he's already in the code (not done).
 6. Silver Samurai: Would love to see a Japanese-based mission with pagodas, temples, and gardens. We already have ninjas, let's get a character from Wolvie's last movie (even if they broke canon).
 7. The Mandarin: Iron Man 3 almost ruined this villain for me. Would like to see Gaz due him justice as a true villain.
 8. Armor: How cool would it be to have that exoskeleton running around punching baddies? Answer: VERY.
 9. Surge: A great start to getting the disbanded "New X-Men". Would love to see more electrical effects in the game.

----------


## CenturianSpy

1. Sunspot: I would want Gazillion to have him change to the all-black 'powered up' form for his HUs/PU. AND a voiceover saying "Careful Bobby, you're strong, not invulnerable!" would be a MUST.
 2. Darwin: It would be neat to see him interact with new underwater (where is that Atlantis?) or space missions. I would also like his body to change in the fire and ice missions within the game. That would take a buttload of programming, but he'd be unique. Maybe those could be his PUs and he'd just get a huge defensive boost.
 3. Power Man: No, not Luke Cage in his 70's garb (we do need that though), but he does work with Iron Fist (nice segue). This is Victor Alvarez. He could have a passive drain on surrounding baddies (tough to program) or it could be used for his PUs/HU. He could suck some of their lifepoints (chi) and hit them with some sort of power attack. Of course he better glow red like in the comics during these powered attacks.
 4. Nova: What?! Sam Alexander is Latino? Es verdad. Give Nova a blue helmet and change around his combo (new PUs/HU would be nice, too). The irony is that 'Nova' in Spanish means 'doesn't go'.
 5A. White Tiger- Hector Ayala: SHSO needs Marvel's 1st Hispanic hero. The three amulets would make easy PUs, and his body style is exactly like Black Panther's. They could use his voiceovers to teach a little Spanish, too.
 5B. White Tiger- Angela Del Toro: Hector's niece also has the power to camouflage.
 5C. White Tiger- Ava Ayala: With an obvious Kraven the Hunter tie-in (spoiler: he killed her father), you can tell the difference between her and her cousin Angela Del Toro because her costume completely covers her face.
 8. Feral: We'll probably never see Feral because she is EXACTLY like Tigra. Or, we will see Feral because she is EXACTLY like Tigra. All they would need is a new skin and voiceovers (and hopefully new PUs/HU).
 9. Rictor: The picture shown is his classic X-Men uniform. A Seismic hero would be extremely cool. The question is will we see him, Shatterstar, or Northstar because of their sexual orientation. I would love for Gazillion to answer that on a Feedback Friday.
 10. Cecilia Reyes:Another healer that can control a small force field, she would be easy to build.
 11. Slingshot: SHSO needs a female speedster. 'Nuff said.

Now for a guilty pleasure, I present for your entertainment - a character from the first comic book given to me:



12. El Aguila: "The Eagle" was an obvious Zorro rip-off, but, I would absolutely LOVE a fencing style sword fighter who can also discharge electricity. His costume is the perfect level of cheesey.

I would also like to give Echo from my Native American post an honorable mention. She is also Hispanic. Her being deaf could augment (via teaching a little ASL) the purpose of having these 12 heroes teach a little Spanish/Portugeuse.

And last but certainly not least, direct from The Super Hero Squad TV Show, I present Captain Brasil:



From the episode "O Captain, My Captain" you can see her along with Wolverine (as Captain Canada), Captain Australia, Captain Britain, and Captain Lichtenstein (my favorite). ALL of these need to be in the game

----------


## CenturianSpy

Wow...that's a lot of bad guys. Marvel must hate Australia.

1. Rocket Raccoon: There's a lot of debate on his origin. There is no debating his accent and the need for him to be in the game. Can't wait to have him and his arsenal in SHSO. I guess we'll have to wait for a GOTG push.
 2. Pyro: First of SIX bad guys on my list. We need this fire slinger to start a nice Brotherhood run.
 3. Kraven the Hunter: OK, he's only an Aussie on Earth-1610. He still counts as much as koalas are bears. I'm a firm believer of having all the Sinister Six in this game, and Sergei's outfit screams to be included.
 4. Captain Australia: "O Captain, My Captain" was SHS's BEST episode. Gaz needs to get hip to this.
 5. Boomerang: An Aussie version of Bullseye. Who doesn't want more boomerangs in this game?
 6. Grizzly, Theodore Winchester: Whether you call them the Wild Pack or the Six Pack, we need them. I Hope Gaz ressurects this man-beast to pair with his friend Domino. Her killing him was an accident.
 7. Kangaroo, Frank Oliver: A boxer who can jump as high as Hulk? Yes, please. LOVE the He-Man hairdo, too.
 8. Gorgeous George: We need more bad guys with extending arms. More importantly, we need the Nasty boys and their leader Mr. Sinister.
 9. Boomslang: Not created by the guy who came up with "Smang it" (that guy really likes to smash and bang it), we need an intro to the Serpent Society. AND, he does boomerangs TOO!

----------


## CenturianSpy

1. X-Force Wolverine: For reals. It's not like I'm asking for sharks with laser beams on their friggin' heads. Can we get some X-Force love in this game?
 2. Mr. Fix It Hulk: Being an unapologetic Hulk fan, many of you might be surprised he's not my #1. Well #2 ain't too shabby. This is one character that couldn't be a repaint. He needs Tommy guns. Thing has a suit, why not Hulk? Besides, he was promised at the 2011 ComicCon.
 3. More Noir: Why should Spidey have all the love? Would love Noir Punisher, Daredevil, Deadpool, and Iron Man. Just pick one already, Gaz.
 4. Future Foundation: We know they are partially coded and it's not like we're asking for Tong, Turg, Vil, Wu & etc. Slap the new unis on Reed, Sue, and Ben. The rest you can make sidekicks...that would be sweet.
 5. Iceman: Iceman with hair is stupid. THERE, I said it. We know of "Classic Iceman" in the code.
 6. Marvell as a Kree: You know what's NOT marvelous? The fact that we don't have any Kree in this game.
 7. Original X-Men: A double dose of me wanting a bald Iceman plus a "how cool would it be?" question regarding a more human Beast. I'd even buy another Angel, Jean, and Scott in these uniforms.
 8. Ms. Marvel: I like her new outfit, and I can't be the only fan of her hair.
 9. Luke Cage: They make Luke Cage bald and give Iceman hair...what is it, Opposite Day? Give us his classic look.
 10. Fantastic Four She Hulk: She could pave the way for Medusa and Ms. Thing. 
11. Wonder Man: Out of all his outfits, they gave us the most boring. The Safari jacket is a winner.

My DIShonorable mention is Quicksilver. Gaz really messed up that one.

----------


## CenturianSpy

1. Bishop: He's partially coded. He's awesome. We need him and his robot arm and guns.
 2. Misty Knight: She has a robot arm and guns but she is no homage to Bishop. It would be nice to get her after Iron Fist and maybe see a Brood Queen or Puppetmaster mission. Her afro alone demands inclusion.
 3. Monica Rambeau: Captain Marvel, Photon, Pulsar, and NOW! Spectrum, she maybe the most underrated heroine in Marvel's history. Would love to battle Egghead or Plantman with her.
 4. Brother Voodoo: If you like Dr. Strange you'll love Brother Voodoo. He has also possessed the title Sorcerer Supreme and could have amazing smoke and mist PUs/HU. And the summoning of his brother Daniel Drumm would be an amazing attack.
 5. Cloak: I can only imagine how fun it would be playing as a tandem with Dagger. The combos, PUs, and HU would easily be one of the most favorited in the game. I think the sidekick coding will come in handy if they ever bring this pair to SHSO.
 6. Isaiah Bradley: One of the most controversial characters in Marvel who deserves to be in the game. I think a black Captain America would be hugely popular.
 7. Deathlok: A hero who has a song by Megadeth needs to be included.
 8. Night Thrasher: Cool armor. Cool Weapons. We need some New Warriors love.
 9. Doorman: Having almost no powers worth mentioning, I want Doorman because he is part of the GLA.
 10. Maggot: Who else wants to use two omniverous slugs as weapons?

----------


## CenturianSpy

1. Namor: Yes, he has been around THAT long. In fact, most say that he was the first hero from Marvel. I'm tired of the red-tape that is holding him up. The game needs Namor...and to a lesser extent, underwater missions or maybe a zone.
 2. Ka-Zar: He's been doomed to just furniture since day one. The game needs this savage. Might as well throw in Zabu- his pet sabretooth, Savage Land zone/missions, and some dinosaurs to beat up on. I always wanted to punch a dinosaur. Thanks to Barney.
 3. Bucky: I'm sure with the new Captain America movie coming out we'll be getting Winter Soldier. But, when Bucky had two arms and didn't wear the Captain's uniform, there was Bucky. Let's get a more acrobatic character in this game.
 4. Marvel Boy: Sure he only appeared a couple of times in the 40's, but then he made a reappearance as a being from another planet. That's right, Marvel Boy comes from Uranus. *waits for laughter to die down* He has a cape and wears briefs. FANTASTIC.
 5. Patriot: Before Captain America. Before The Spirit of '76 (stay tuned for him). There was Patriot. I hear there's a whippersnapper using that moniker today, let's bring back the old guy.
 6. Miss America: My niece's favorite squaddie is "Girl Captain America"...she means American Dream. Miss America is her heritage. I heard there's a young (and curvy) Ms. Chavez using that title, today.
 7. Whizzer: Robert Frank, from St. Louis, Missouri (my hometown!), was the original speedster. He's still awesome.
 8. Jack Frost: Jack Frost looks right with hair, Iceman DOESN'T. Meet the original.
 9. Black Marvel: If you want to know where the Mayor of Superhero city got his design, look no further than the Black Marvel. And for you Spidey fans, his most current arc is that he created the new team The Slingers.
Whether we get them as the heroes donning Spidey's old alter-egos or we get Spidey masquerading as Dusk, Hornet, Prodigy, and Ricochet, a great way to bring them to the game is through Black Marvel.
 10. Blazing Skull: Hmmmm, I wonder who he looks like...I absolutely love the crossed bones on his chest.
 11. Thunderer: Also known as the Black Avenger, meet the original sonic weapon.
 12. Red Raven: Marvel's first winged hero. Red Raven also brought the FIRST arc of the Inhumans into play. Since him, there has been many Redwing heroes.
 13. Blue Diamond: Just look at him. He should be in a game. He should be in THIS game.

----------


## CenturianSpy

1. Gorilla-Man: A body of a gorilla, the mind of a man, and the arsenal of Rambo. We need this Agent of Atlas.
 2. M-11 The Human Robot: I would love to craft this robot. His poers would be just like Destroyer's. Another Agent of Atlas.
 3. Rawhide Kid: Who doesn't want to be a cowboy?
 4. Jimmy Woo: Before there was Agent Coulson (who also needs to be in the game), there was Jimmy Woo.
 5. Dr. Druid: He used to be called Dr. Droom. Some say he signified the end of the Atlas Era and beginning of the Marvel Era. Would love to see this sorcerer PUs to be summoning the three Celtic war goddesses Morrigan, Macha, and Badb. He was THE monster hunter (tomorrow's list will be on my favorite Atlas Era monsters).
 6. Yellow Claw: If you ever wonder who was the inspiration for "Big Trouble in Little China"s bad guy Lo Pan, you're looking at him. He wears a suit of armor that has many weapons. I would love to team up with other Agents of Atlas members to fight in this mission.
 7. Chondu the Mystic: Chondu is represented by the two pics. The first is the winged, chicken-legged, octo-wormed armed monster. The second is his last form, just a head on a mechanical spider body. Both would be fantastic to battle.
 8. Shrunken Bones: This is why you shouldn't mess around with shrink rays/potions. He would be fantastic to fight.
 9. Abominable Snowman: I almost included Carl Hansen in tomorrow's monster list, but he was human. You can see he is Wendigo's and Sasquatch's heritage.

----------


## Shadow

Well, I was going to post my updated list today soon so I guess I'll do it here.
1. Agent Venom and Modern Kaine/Scarlet Spider share this spot
2. Sam Alexander Nova
3. Hybrid
4. Anti-Venom (Don't let him rot in the code Gaz  :Frown: )
5. Frogman
6. Sunfire
7. Doom 2099
8. Dark Wolverine
9. Cloak
10. Dagger (I'd rather have them as separate characters who summon the other via Hero UP)

Villains:
1. Crossbones
2. Carnage
3. Electro
4. Rhino
5. Daken
6. Raze (Logan and Mystique's son from the future)
7. Pyro
8. Flipside
9. Kraven
10. Sandman

And for alts of characters in the game.
Big Time Spider-Man/Stealth Suit
Captain Canada Wolverine

----------


## CenturianSpy

1. Groot: He was a conquering monster before he joined the GOTG. He'll probably be the only one on this list to make SHSO.
 2. Tim Boo Ba: One the best story lines of monsters in the history of story telling, I won't spoil it for those of you who have never read it. If you want to know: *spoilers:*
He and his group of mercenaries were wiped out by a flood that turned out to be a drop of water from Earth-616. It turns out he was microscopic. He later tricked another monster, Googam, to use Mr. Fantastics growth ray to make him into a giant monster.
*end of spoilers*
 3. Xemnu: This monster can shrink to a 10ft copy of himself when in trouble, he can also transform others into xemnu-like creatures or just occupy another's form.
 4. Grogg: If you ever see a flying dragon in Marvel...chances are it's either Fin Fang Foom or Grogg.
 5. Googam: He parks cars. He's been on Letterman. He can shrink stuff. He's Googam.
 6. Goom: Father of Googam. This monster has a neutron ray that can disintigrates matter, a spaceship, and time machine. He was captured by The Collector - who can be in this game, too.
 7. Gargantus: He may look like a giant neanderthal carrying a giant wooden club, but he's actually a robot. Tomorrow's list is on Top robots/androids not in the game...if I can whittle down this list of 183.
 8. Orrgo: This monster is actually quite the lady's man. Chicks dig him.
 9. Kraa: Kraa is often considered to be the first mutant caused from a nuclear bomb. He was an African tribesman.
 10. Monsteroso: There have been two main monsters with this name. One from the Microverse (similar story to that of Tim Boo Ba), but the main one was a child-like monster that crashed into Earth after jettisoned from his spacecraft.

All of these monsters were giant (or became giant) in size, some could shrink to that around a human form so it would be unusual to make them playable. But, I would love to see more battles (missions) against these behemoths.

----------


## CenturianSpy

So, I had to whittle a list of what started as 183 characters, which quickly ratcheted up to 227 characters, down to 25. It took me longer then I would have liked (4 days longer). Here is my list of Top 25 Robot/Android/Cyborg/etc. that I'd like to see in the game (I left out Deathlok and Gargantus because they were in previous list):




Wow!That's a buttload of pics!

1. H.E.R.B.I.E.: I think this little guy should be playable, but I would accept him as a sidekick. He was a mainstay on the TV show. Extending arms, lasers, and claws would make for a terrific combo-PUs/Hu set.
 2. Mastermold: Where do you think all those Sentinels come from? They started a mission for him ("her" if you're a purist), but the X-Men stuff in this game is ALWAYS backburnered.
 3. Nimrod: The most advanced Sentinel. Makes you feel a little better about all the time your older sister/brother called you by this name, huh? It's also a great song by The Pixies. 
4. Bastion: One part Master Mold. One part Nimrod. Mix with the Siege Perilous.
 5. Human Torch & Tara: Before there was Sue Storm's younger brother, there was the android. And then there was the female version. That's why H.E.R.B.I.E. was a member of the Fantastic Four instead of Johnny.
 6. Dragon Man: He would be bigger than Sasquatch and before he was such a pacificist he was tough guy.
 7. Ghost Rider 2099: He has a chainsaw arm! A CHAINSAW ARM!
 8. Super-Adaptoid: I'd like one that possesses the attributes of the Avengers. My favorite version is when he has Captain America's shield.
 9. Machine Man: Marvel's Swiss Army knife. 
10. Flipside: Even though we have a million of Spidey-types, a robot with a webbed cape would be pretty cool.
 11. Air-Walker: OK, he use to be a human (or human-like), then whatever Galactus tranforms a human to be his herald, but I think the best stories were when he was an android.
 12. Jocasta: Ultron creates her...and she turns against him. Great story!
 13. Dread Nought: Would love to see the Maggia version in-game.
 14. Technovore: Who doesn't want this technological parasite?
 15. Tyrant: Does Galactus do anything right? This machine turned on him, too.
 16. Ultimo: A giant android controlled by the Mandarin? Yes, please.
 17. Kree Sentry: I always confused these with Sentinels when I was a kid. We need more Kree stuff.
 18. Red Ronin: Would love if there were giant-sized missions (missions were the characters are building sized) AND I would love to fight Godzilla with Red Ronin.
 19. Supremor: Another Kree android. kree's are awesome.
 20. Victor Mancha: His dad is Ultron!
 21. Bi-Beast: Would love to have each head have its own voice, too.
 22. Shiva: The game could use a Weapon X story-based mission.
 23. Galactus' Punisher: Seriously, can Galactus ever get something right?
 24. It! The Living Colossus: Another giant robot...one of the first, though.
 25. Quasimodo: Look at him! LOOK AT HIM!

----------


## CenturianSpy

OHHHHHHHHH...the Inhumanity!!!!

1. Black Bolt: No Banshee. No Songbird. No Black Bolt. Where are the screamers?! The game needs to have Blackagar Boltagon. Gene Simmons would agree.
 2. Medusa: Whether we get her in her Inhuman costume or her Fantastic Four one, this redhead needs to be in the game. She would be a great introduction to Terrigan Mist and I want her to say "I whip my hair back & forth!".
 3. Gorgon: A seismic hero with the legs of a bull. I really want him in the game. AND I want him to snort like a bull.
 4. Karnak: A martial artist who has a hover platform. His name alone could reference Johnny Carson for his emotes.
 5. Lockjaw: I don't want him as a sidekick (but he should be). How fun would it be to play as giant dog? A fire hydrant emote would be a MUST.
 6. The Unspoken: Before there was Lord Voldermort, there was The Unspoken. The game has fractals, how about us getting some Xerogen crystals? Makes sense that he'd be the first inhuman mission.
 7. Gordon Nobili: Another possible mission- I would love to fight some Maggia. In fact, my next list will be on the Maggia.
 8. Thane: I would love for Gaz to complete the Thanos missions and fight him with his son, Thane. And no, I do not have "daddy issues".
 9. Eelak the Agile: The first member of the Crimson Cadre (the X-Force of he Inhumans) to make my list.
 10. Kamala Khan: With this games popularity in many Muslim countries you'd figure this would be an easy one for Gaz to add. The new Ms. Marvel is the first Muslim hero to headline a comic.
 11. Blizzard: Almost forgot he was an Inhuman. Donnie Gill would be a great villain in the game- he's a 'bad'-Iceman. Would love a mission were you had to fight him, Backlash, and Beetle.
 12. General Ator: The Leader of the Crimson Cadre. I know they're only in less than 10 comics...but they need to be in more.
 13. Stonethrower/Metallic Titan: Els Udota/Prax Ord are the two Centaurian members of the Light Brigade, she's an archer he has skin like Colossus. Some of my favorite comics are those that have the Light Brigade rescuing Human Torch.
 14. Crystal: Fire, air, earth, and water control. Sounds like three PUs and one HU to me. And with all the guys she's dated and married, she'd have as many voice interactions as Deadpool.
 15. Triton: Is he as worthless as Aquaman? The game needs an underwater mission/zone.
 16. Tusk: We've seen missions with clones before (Doom, Wendigo, Impossible Man, etc), why not this Dark Rider?
 17. Glaboo: I just love saying "Glaboo smash!". It's second only to "Hulk smash!". Would love if this Crimson Cadre member be able to shape-shift his mud-body.
 18. Kal Blackbane: AKA Midknight Blade, this Kymellian swordsman is part of the Light Brigade and would be great in the game. I think it would be funny if he had a voice interaction with Beta Ray Bill saying "Why the long face?".
 19. Devlor: What happens when rumors cause Marvel to create a new series...you get Devlor...and the other members of the Fantastic Force. 
20. Ahura: His parents are Black Bolt & Medusa. He has an "evil eye" that would make a great HU. Sounds good to me.
 21. Leonus: This man-lion wasn't always bad.
 22. Talon: How about a mystical cat that can shoot his claws? Pretty sweet.
 23. Tonaja: You got to love a character that went to University in Wisconsin. Let her scaly-green wings fly, Gaz.
 24. Timberius: So, he's not as cool as Groot, but we need a plant-based attacker. We also need all the plant-based puns for emotes.
 25. Ren Kimura: I actually liked the Infinity event. I think having a character with a ballet-based combo would be great.
 26. Dal Damoc: Another mystical arts master, not only does he look like Gandolf but his name is Wayfnder.
 27. Dinu: Well, he's tamer looking than Leather Boy, but taske off that mask and you get death. Game could use Vladimir of the Royal Guard.
 28. Hooud: Probably should have included his fellow Dire Wraith, too...but I like the name Creeping Death better than Sun. Did I mention he can shape-shift?
 29. Gauntlet: Another one of Apocalypse's Dark Riders, here's his powers listed on wiki- Cybernetically enhanced with various high-tech weapons, such as a flamethrower, high-powered rifle and missiles. Pretty bad-ass.
 30. Stallior: He's a friggin' Centaur! He wields a ball and chain!

----------


## CenturianSpy

OK, Wiseguys..it's time to make you and offer you can't refuse...here is my Top 12 of wanted Maggia members. And by "wanted", I mean wanted for SHSO. Clearly, they're wanted by the law, too. 




Would love to see all of these mobsters in missions, Gaz could even make a Maggia storyline with a few missions and many of these thugs. They could make them playable would be fun, too. An honorable mention goes to Gordon "Gordo" Nobili, he's on my Inhuman list.

1. Silvermane: Silvio Manfredi is now a cyborg, but he still sometimes wields his Thompson .50 caliber machine gun.
 2. Grim Reaper: Wonder Man's brother would be AWESOME! Especially if he could helicopter around with his blade. His abilities to teleport and raise the dead would make great attacks, too.
 3. Jigsaw: One of Punisher's main foes, Billy "The Beaut" Russo often wears an exoskeleton. 
4. Man Mountain Marko: Would love for him to be a sub-boss on a Silvermane mission.
 5. Hammerhead: Another Thompson machine gun toting hood, I'd love to see some headbutting with his adamantium skull. Plus he looks like a Dick Tracy character.
 6. Whiplash: Before Anton Vanko, there was Mark Scarlotti. There's room for both. 
7. Trapster: Also known as Paste-Pot Pete because he use to carry his glue in a pot, I'd love to see a mission of him shooting different types of adhesives at us.
 8. Count Nefaria: OK, I know he's a little over-powered...but, the game would be better with his optic blasts. It would be cool to have a boss level that takes longer than all the others.
 9. Eel: Whether they give us Leopold Stryke or Edward Lavell, I'd love an electrical based villain or sub-boss.
 10. Rapier: I'm just a sucker for heroes/villains with swords.
 11. Masked Marauder: Would love to have him in a mission with his creations Tri-Man and Bomb-Droid.

And finally...



12. Plant Man: Just because he's in my favorite SHS episode "O Captain, My Captain".

Hope you enjoyed this list, and leave the gun take the cannoli.

----------


## CenturianSpy

Man, there's a lot of Avengers...almost TOO many. So, this list doesn't include most of the spin-offs or off-shoots from the main Avengers (and a few West Coasters). I decided those, including A-Nexters, Initiative, GLA, Dark, etc., will be in a Top 36 next week. if one of the members listed below doesn't follow this canon, forgive me. I digress, here we go:



1. Namor: Whoever owns the rights to him and is not sharing needs to be shunned. I really want an underwater mission.
 2. Hercules: He was on the show. He was in another SHS video game. How great would a Mt. Olympus mission be? A well planned game would have it scheduled during the Olympics...but, I don't want to wait two more years.
 3. Mockingbird: Anyone else want a female with mad battle stave skills? Game could use a little Bobbi.
 4. Captain Britain: I prefer the Union Jack-style costume, but the Britannic red with the yellow lion is nice, too. Either way I'd want him to have the Amulet of Right and Star Sceptre to be his PUs or HU. The game needs more captains, Gaz.
 5. Superior Spider-Man: I know the game already has a billion of them. I know Superior is possibly the worst of them. But the kids love him. He would be nice segue to some of the new Sinister 6 villains (Boomerang, the Beetle, Living Brain, Overdrive, Shocker, and Speed Demon), too.
 6. Power Woman: AKA Jewel or Knightress, Jessica Jones is coming to Netflix (along with Iron Fist, her husband- Luke Cage, and Daredevil) in a live-action show...so how 'bout adding her to SHSO?
 7. Black Knight: Would love to have him fly arround on Strider. And his three swords, the Ebony Blade, the Neural Sword, & The Sword of Light along with his Shield of Night would make easy Pus and Hu. I'm a sucker for heroes with swords.
 8. Darkhawk: He's one of my nephew's favorite action figures and I'm a good uncle. So, he makes my list.
 9. Captain Marvel: AKA Photon, Pulsar, and Spectrum- Monica Rambeau was the leader of the Avengers for quite a while. I'm kinda surprised she isn't in the game, already. I'm also surprised she isn't more popular in the comics world.
 10. Shang Chi: I know I didn't include him on my list of Asians, but I think the game could use a hero with nunchaku and shurikens.
 11. White Tiger: I know Ava Ayala was in mainly in Avengers Academy...but my niece likes her. Again the list is tainted 'cause I'm a good uncle.
 12. Ares: Joey, you like movies about gladiators? I know he is mainly a Dark or mighty Avenger...but he had a brief stint as a 'real' Avenger. I'd love it if the mixed his weaponry from guns to his axe, from a javelin to an ass' jawbone.

one-third done...rest your eyes.

13. Amadeus Cho: He's named in the code...so, there were plans. I want him to have Hercules' club and motor on his moped on the Quicksilver hotspots.
 14. Hawkeye- Kate Bishop: Marvel NOW! has her as a regular Avenger, so...THERE! The game needs a female archer, and her having a sword and battle staves makes her too cool not to be included.
 15. Sunfire: I want to see another male fire-based hero. No offense to Johnny-fans.
 16. U.S. Agent: How easy would he be able to code? Just give him his eagle shield or his star shield.
 17. Cannonball: I would love to not only see his blast-fields...but, I want him to roll up in a ball and bounce between baddies like a pinball (a move similar to Quicksilver's HU).
 18. Power Man: I've mentioned Victor Alvarez on other lists, and now that we know we're getting Iron Fist. We might as well get his partner who happens to be an Avenger. I'd love it if his PUs/HU was a progression of him getting redder and stronger.
 19. Moondragon: If she is the first bald-telepath that we get, I'll be upset...but, she should be in the game.
 20. Doctor Druid: As I mentioned before, this magician has been around since 1961! 1961! Let's get back to Marvel's roots and add this monster killer.
 21. Captain Britain: I prefer to call her Lionheart (though I love my captains)...I think Kelsey has the best female superhero outfit EVER. I would love to have her and her Sword of Might in the game.
 22. Crystal: Medusa's little sister can manipulate fire, wind, water and earth. I think I mentioned that they would make up the 4 PUs/HU before...
 23. Silver Claw: Lupe made my Latino list, too. From her wiki: 


> Thus far, Lupe has demonstrated the following animal aspects: jaguar, anaconda, cockatoo, monkey, sloth, puma, cheetah, and crocodile


 I'm not suggesting a were-sloth is needed for this game, but the other animals would be cool.
 24. 3-D Man: Wouldn't it be fun if some of the NPC (non-playable characters- the people walking in the zones) were actual Skrulls and the only way you could find them is with 3-D Man? And when you found one that you could enter a secret mission (and invite friends, too)? Feel free to take this idea, Gaz.

so many Avengers... two-thirds done!

25. Machine Man: Rob Zombie's brother, Spider One, likes X-51 so much his band Powerman 5000 has a song about him. the game could use Marvel's Swiss Army knife.
 26. Forgotten One: Do yourself a favor and look at this Eternal's different outfits through the ages. He is also known as Gilgamesh.
 27. Starfox: Thanos' brother is always getting in trouble with the ladies. But, Moondragon has helped him become a gentleman.
 28. Hellcat: Sadly, Patsy's heroine name will probably keep her out of this game. It would be sadder if they changed her name to 'Heckcat'. She's the best feline heroine...sorry, Tigra fans.
 29. Mantis: Will her ex-prostitution and 'celestial messiah' storylines exclude her from the game? I hope not.
 30. Demolition Man: If you think he got his outfit from Daredevil and Wolverine, you're right. How great would it be to have an UCWF (Unlimited Class Wrestling Federation) mission in the game?
 31. Jack of Hearts: Is he still dead? Who cares! His outfit is AWESOME!
 32. Justice: Vance also was one of the heroes named Marvel Boy. It would be nice to have a telekinetic male in the game.
 33. Quake: This seismic heroine was voiced by Lacey Chabert...not too shabby.
 34. Jocasta: She already made my list of androids/cyborgs/robots, and we know we're getting a playable Ultron...why not get Jocasta, too?
 35. Swordsman: I know he's dead. I know the reincarnation of him as a Cotati to impregnate Mantis with the celestial Messiah is the most blasphemic storyline Marvel has ever done (even over Azazel's doings). BUT, he's a swordsman!
 36. Two-Gun Kid: When are we getting a cowboy-based hero?

Well there you go...36 Avengers. Hope you weren't a TL/DRer and enjoyed it.

----------


## CenturianSpy

While waiting for Armored Daredevil...we ARE getting him today, right? Here is my list of what I call "The Other Avengers". These are heroes (anti-heroes) that either briefly had a stint with the "Real" Avengers OR they were/are part of an Avenger Subsect/Initiative OR they are part of the A-Next/Young Avengers thing that is happening. REGARDLESS...here is my Top 36:



I'm breaking up the pics to see if it reads better...

1. Winter Soldier: I would be shocked if we don't get this version of Bucky. What I'd like to see is a mission based on the Fear Itself arc that includes the Red Ghost and his Super-Apes (Mikhlo, Igor, and Peotr).
 2. Taskmaster: I want him to have at LEAST a sword, shield, bow & arrows, and guns. Those four would make excellent PUs/Hu.
 3. Patriot: Although I'd prefer to have the first Patriot (Jeffrey Mace) or Eli's grandpa Isaiah...I'd gladly settle for this Young Avenger and his throwing stars.
 4. Hulkling: Half Skrull and half Kree (his dad is Captain Mar-vell), I'd want him to be able to grow wings to fly on the hotspots (why can't Reptil do this?) and 'Hulk' out for his PUs/HU. I wonder if we'll ever see him because of his sexuality.
 5. Shanna the She-Devil: I think the small number of pixels needed to make her costume is holding her back for a kids' game...but I'd love to see Ka-Zar's friend spear-fighting her way into SHSO.
 6. Thunderstrike: If you know the origins of Kevin Masterson's father (the original Thunderstike) you know that he is called Thunderstrike because that is the name of the Odin-enchanted mace that he wields. The story is weird because sometimes he impersonates Thor, sometimes he's merged WITH Thor, and sometimes he fights alongside with Thor...whatever...I want a mace-wielding hero in the game.
 7. Speedball: I know many of you would prefer to see Robbie Baldwin as Penance, but I like the idea of energy bubbles. But..I wouldn't complain if we got both.
 8. Stature: The daughter of the second Ant-Man (Scott Lang), Cassie Lang also went by the names of Giant-Girl and Stinger. The game needs a female who can grow like Goliath & Giant-Man. I wouldn't mind if Gaz went with the Janet (Wasp) version of Giant-Girl either.
 9. Sabreclaw: In the MC2 world this is Wolverine's son. I would love a team-up of Daken, Wild Thing, Sabreclaw and their dad.
 10. J2: Zane Marko, son of the original Juggernaut, is an A-Nexter who also has the powers granted by the Ruby of Cyttorak BUT he gets tired quicker and shrinks down...how funny would that be as a cooling period after a massive HU?
 11. Komodo: Let's get a female with a lizard tail in the game. She should have passive-regeneration like Wolverine, too.
 12. Prodigy: Not the Spidey alter-ego, not the Ritchie Gillmore version of the Spidey, I'm talking about David Alleyne. Then again, I think I rather have him in X-Men garb. But, why not both?



13. Wiccan: Would love to have this mage in the game, again his sexuality may leave him out. The game could use Scarlet Witch's son in a non-Grim Reaper or Demiurge form.
 14. Big Bertha: I know many people find the GLA a joke, but, I LOVE heroes that have very limited powers. Kingpin should not be the heftiest person in the game.
 15. Batwing: I always loved the Man-Bat episodes of the Batman cartoon of the 90's. I like the non-humanoid formed heroes.
 16. Miss America: Not the Golden Era's Madeline Joyce, this is America Chavez. This Latina is an overpowered, Wonder-Woman type heroine. Again, her sexuality might stop her from being introduced in SHSO (even if Mystique is in the game). Her parents were lesbians, also...but, Blade's mom was a prostitute and that didn't stop Gaz from adding him.
 17. Razorback: I think I'm the only one who likes Buford and was sad to see him as a Skrull.
 18. Iron Lad: I'm totally fascinated by the Kang the Conquerer/Iron Lad time travelling dynamic and all the 'sliding doors' scenarios it brings us.
 19. Mainframe: I hope having 2 Iron Man-type heroes in a row doesn't tick you off. But, Iron Lad and Mainframe would be easy for Gaz to create.
 20. Rocket Racer: Gaz has the two Surfers in the game, it would be easy to turn that into a rocket-powered skateboard.
 21. Bluestreak: When is Gaz going to add a female speedster?
 22. Marvel Boy: I would love Noh-Varr in his Marvel Boy or Protector outfit. Game could use some more Kree-love.
 23. Hazmat: Who doesn't like this radiation suit-wearing hero? Would love to see some radiation-type attacks.
 24. Skein: I'd want her to have her Gypsy Moth abilities to fly on the hotspots



25. Gauntlet: Anyone else remember the video game Bionic Commando? That reminds me of Gauntlet.
 26. Mr. Immortal: The logistics of this hero would be great. He should have double the life (at least) of any of the other characters in the game and one third of the attack powers. OR, better yet, his PUs/HU should ALL be self-heal in increasing increments with NO damage to baddies. Think about it, a hero with only a weak combo!
 27. Diamondback: Would love to have her throw all-types of diamonds (gas, explosive, acid, smoke, etc.)
 28. Flatman: I'd like to see origami-style attacks and papercuts...I'd also like to see him roll up in a tube to knock down baddies.
 29. Mettle: He should talk like the Surfers. Would love to team up with Hazmat, or have a PU like Colossus/Wolverine's 'Fastball Special'.
 30. Gorilla-Girl: Out of all the primates/great apes in the Marvel Universe, the only one we have is Monkey King. Gaz needs to quit monkeying around. *rimshot*
 31. Trauma: Being able to manifest into his opponent's worst fear...how great would it be to see him transform into a CLOWN!
 32. Sunstreak: OK, she's almost the same as Firestar and Magma...but she wields a solar-lance!
 33. Lightspeed: I'm always shocked that the Power Pack never gained in popularity. I figured we'd have a few animated movies with them with talks of a live-action by now. It would be a cool effect in the game to have her rainbow-trailed as well as have her able to heal and interact with Quicksilver's pads.
 34. Wiz Kid: The game needs a technoformer. I hope he is the second wheelchaired in this game.
 35. Finesse: Wouldn't it be great to have Taskmaster's daughter in SHSO?
 36. Jennifer Kale: Having slightly more clothing than Shanna, this sorceress may never be seen in SHSO because of her sexuality, too.

There they are, my Top 36 of 'Also'-Avengers. Hope you all enjoyed them. Next week I'm starting Top 10 (or so) Alphabetical...starting, of course, withe letter "A".

----------


## CenturianSpy

1. Apocalypse: He's one of the main Marvel villains. I would love to have a mission against him and his horsemen.
 2. Ares: I want his axe, his spear, his mace, and his Stymphalian birds for his PUs/HU.
 3. Agent Zero: I know he's lost his mutant powers, but it would be nice to get Nord and all his weapons.
 4. A-Bomb: I'm an unabashed Hulk fan, I love the new animated Hulk series, I love A-Bomb. 
5. Anti-Venom: I'm NOT a Spidey fan, but I wouldn't mind Anti-Venom.
 6. Absorbing Man: I want him with the ball NOT the weird anchor-thing he's been sporting lately.
 7. Airwalker: I would love to have him as precursor to Galactus.
 8. Avalanche: I want a seismic villain screen shaker.
 9. Aurora: We need more Alpha Flight members.
 10. Azazel: Let's complete the family.
 11. El Aguila: By now you know my love of all the swordsmen.

----------


## CenturianSpy

1. Black Bolt: Leader of the Inhumans and a sonic/sound based character. My nephew and I absolutely love him in Lego Marvels.
 2. Banshee: An X-Men and another soundster. Where's our screamers, Gaz?
 3. Bishop: ANOTHER X-Men we don't have.
 4. Blob: Besides Magneto and Mystique we have no other Brotherhood members. How fun would it be to have someone who couldn't fit in the doors?
 5. Baron Zemo: I know he sometimes has Adhesive X, but I want my glue-type villain to be Paste Pot Pete. i'd prefer Zemo to have a sword (go figure, right?) and his Moonstone.
 6. Brother Voodoo: The game could use another Sorcerer Supreme. I want the drums and smoke and him to be able to send his brother out to possess baddies.
 7. Baron Mordo: How great would it be to fight black magic-demons summoned by Mordo?
 8. Black Knight: Three cheers for swordsmen! I also want him flying around on a winged horse.
 9. Bastion: I love the Master Mold arcs. I love the Nimrod arcs. I love the Siege Perilous arcs. SHSO could use some more sentinel love.
 10. Baron Von Strucker: Last of my three Barons, Strucker has death Spores and the Satan's Claw. He also is a swordsman!
 11. Big Bertha: She would have to have an emote were she starts as the slender-bikini supermodel. 
12. Blazing Skull: Am I the only one that likes him more than Ghost Rider?

----------


## CenturianSpy

1. Captain Britain: Most people recognize him with the Union Jack-style uniform but make sure you take a look at his Britannic uniform (red with the yellow lion on the chest). I'd definitely want his PUs/HU to have his Star Sceptre and Amulet of Right included. Here is where I say that my favorite episode is "O Captain, My Captain", so, I hope they throw in Captain Canada, Captain Australia, Captain Brazil, and (my favorite) Captain Lichtenstein.
 2. Captain Marvel: Call her Photon, Spectrum, Daystar, Pulsar, Sceptre, Lady of Light, Sun Goddess, or Monica Rambeau she was the leader of The Avengers. She can control and emit any frequency on the electromagnetic spectrum and I'd love to see her create a hologram (like Nick Fury) as one of her powers.
 3. Cannonball: This X-Men/Avenger has many very cool variants, and Gaz does love giving us repaints/retreads. The one I pictured is my favorite, but I wouldn't argue with someone who likes his 'rocketeer' look. His P2 should be a 'blast-field' Team shield boost and I'd want him to actually pinball inbetween baddies.
 4. Corsair: Father of Cyclops, Havok, and Vulcan. Leader ofthe Starjammers. AND a master of all Shi'ar bladed weapons. I'd love to see a Starjammer theme with a D'Ken led Shi'ar mission. BUT, we are forever cheated of X-Men related anything.
 5. Carnage: I suspect that Gaz will provide us with another Spidey-themed month whenever the rights of Carnage, Anti-Venom, and Superior Spidey are available. Until then, I guess waiting for an April Fool's Day Spider-Ham will have to sate the Spidey fans. A Carnage mission should be the darkest mission in SHSO.
 6. Crystal: SHSO has no Inhuman love. As I've stated many times, Crystal's abilities to control earth, wind, water, and fire would easily translate to three PUs and the one HU. I would love to hear the Voice Interactions between her and Pietro and Johnny Storm.
 7. Crimson Dynamo: SHS had the Valentin Shatalov version in the episode "Tales of Suspense". There's as many versions of the C. Dynamo's armor as there is Iron Man's. I'm really shocked we haven't gotten any, yet.
 8. Cloak: I think it would be crucial that BOTH Cloak and Dagger would be played as ONE squaddie. It would be amazing to see the combos/PUs/HU they could have. I think this is one of the few Marvel properties that Paramount still holds the license to, but I'm not sure.
 9. Callisto: How great would it be to have to fight Morlocks whenever you stepped on a sewer lid? Or have to battle if you got caught in Villainville's sewer? Or have a Genosha mission? Or have a Muir Island mission? But alas, she's X-Men related. So Callisto, and the possiblity of her having tentacles while battling her probably will not see SHSO.
 10. Count Nefaria: Nefaria is a member of the Maggia. He's one of the most powerful villains in Marvel. His ionic powers would be very welcomed to the game.
 11. Crossbones: This guy has been beat up by almost every popular Marvel hero there is, but he and his crossbow and daggers keeps coming back. I would love to see a mission were you fight him and his Skeleton Crew.
 12. Ch'od: The second Starjammer on the list of "C"-characters (I'm biased so expect more Starjammers on future lists). Yes, he looks exactly like Abombination, but he has a furry, rat-like friend name Cr'reee (the third 'e' is ridiculous) that could make a great attack. Ch'od is also a swordsman, so he gets a few bonus points in my book.

----------


## CenturianSpy

Since Gaz has been mixing it up with what day they upload content, I almost forgot to upload this. Here it is, my Top 10 +6 (there was too many for me to deny) of "D"-characters. My apologies to anyone who adores Diamondback, Dust (she came close), and either of the two Dusks (Peter Parker or the Black Marvel's Slingers- Cassie St. Commons)...but, these are better: 




1. Domino: Will we ever see an X-Force member outside of Cable? If/when we do I hope we see Neena. She could be the first female in the game with a staff, but she must have different types of guns, too.
 2. Drax the Destroyer: Drax is probably the most likely character on this list to come to the game, I'm convinced Gaz will give us a GOTG theme. He use to look like a green & purple 'The Vision' knock-off, especially with his cape. Now his tatooed, green skin is the more recognized version. He better be a knife fighter.
 3. Dazzler: I think we all want her to have rollerskates the whole time, but we would settle for her to skate on the Quicksilver hotspots. I would love her to have a strobe effect as one of her PUs or HU.
 4. Dr. Nemesis: I'm a sucker for this X-Forcer's classic white trenchcoat, fedora, and surgical mask look, but I'd happily accept his Marvel NOW!-half cyborg look. He needs his twin guns and his oscillotron gun would make an excellent seismic attack for his HU.
 5. Daken: Wolverine's son would be the easiest on this list for Gaz to program. His combo could easily be a clone of any of the Wolverine's. Just make him have different PUs & HU and I'd be happy.
 6. Dark Beast: I'd want him as a mission boss in a Morlock mission, first (he created the Morlocks). I changed my mind, Dark Beast would be the easiest for Gaz to program...he'd better be wearing a trenchcoat.
 7. Dr. Druid: If you've been faithfully following my lists, then you'd know I'm a huge booster of Dr. Druid. This hero was Marvel's original Monster Hunter and took Marvel from the Atlas Era (think: Giant Monsters) to the age of the superheroes. Having another sorcerer in the game would be great. Having him battle giant monsters would be better.
 8. Dagger: It would be crucial for her to be part of Gaz's first duo hero with Cloak. It would also be amazing. She'd bring her light daggers as well as having a Team Heal to the duo. I think Gaz could charge 1500 gold for this pair.
 9. Dani Moonstar: Call her Mirage or Psyche, this Fearless Defender has amazing possibilities for the game. She could be the first female archer in the game. She could fly around on her horse, Brightwind. She can manifest "worst fears" of her enemies (I think a scary clown PU would be perfect). She also fights with a sword and spear. She'd also be the first Native American in the game...just saying.
 10. Darkhawk: He's one of nephew's favorite action figures. Darkhawk does look 'cool' and it would be a must for him to have a grappling-claw for a right hand.
 11. Doc Samson: Doc Samson was on SHS. Who doesn't want a green haired muscle man with psychiatrist emotes? He better have the long hair and not the Beverly Hills 90210 sideburn look he's been sporting in the comics lately.
 12. Deathlok: He's been featured on Marvel's Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D. I'd love to shoot his plasma rifle and swing some knives with this cybernetic freak.
 13. Dragon Man: Dragon Man would have to be larger than Sasquatch. This flying android could have great fire-breathing attacks, tail whips, wing attacks, and talon attacks.
 14. Doop: Not since the day I first saw Slimer from Ghostbusters have I wanted to play as a floating green booger. I think it would be great for him to pull various weapons out of his mouth for his PUs/HU, especially an axe and Mjoliner replicas.
 15. Devil Dinosaur: She would have to be bigger than Dragon Man who would have to be bigger than Sasquatch. I think adding a Savage Land mission or zone is crucial to the game. I also think that Devil Dinosaur must have Moon-Boy riding on her and he should be part of her PU attacks.
 16. Demolition Man: Classic Darevil's unifor. Wolverine's mask. Cable's size. A professional wrestler's moves. How fun would this character be?

----------


## CenturianSpy

1. Elektro: Since it seems that Sony owns the rights to the name and Jamie Foxx version of Electro, I wonder if we'll ever see the classic Max Dillon look. I would love a boss battle were Elektro moves around on overhead high-voltage lines and you have to smash transformers to make him appear.
 2. Energizer: How great would it be to have kid-size heroes in SHSO? Katie would be great to be the first one with her energy balls. I would also love an 'Elsewhere' mission. I hope the Power Pack are not on the DNU list.
 3. Egghead: Wayne Knight voiced him in SHS. No one hates Hank Pym more than this guy. I want a mission with new types of robots to beat, and if Gaz wanted to have the Mad Thinker and Puppet Master in too, that would be sweet.
 4. Executioner: I know he's dead. I know his magic axe is now used by Blood axe. I still think Skurge would be great to have in the game, even if he was just a mini-boss in some new Enchantress missions or if Gaz wants to give us the Masters of Evil.
 5. Echo: It would be interesting to see how Gaz would handle the voiceovers for Maya Lopez. We have three blind Daredevils in the game, how about a deaf one, Gaz? I love the white handprint on the face and photographic reflexes she has, and I would love to see a Ronin emote.
 6. Exodus: An Omega-level villain, the problem is he is mostly X-Men related. And Gaz has shown us a severe lack of all things X-Men. If they give us Exodus, it should be either a Genosha or Avalon based background. He should have teleporting, telepathy, and telekinesis style attacks.
 7. Emplate: The fanged mouths in the palms of his hand could make his missions the scariest in the game. We need a spookier type mission.
 8. Elixir: Another Omega-level mutant. Elixir would be a definite Team Healer. He should also change color from gold to black during his attacks and have a long-recovery time.
 9. Empath: I just want all the Hellions and New Mutants. But, Gaz hates the X-Men or they all are on the DNU list.
 10. Eel: The Eel I want is the second version, Edward Lavell. I'm a big fan of the Serpent Squad and Serpent Society. I also find it humorous that most reptile-based characters are villains. Marvel takes cold-blooded literal. Anyways, Eel should have the electric suit.
 11. Eternity: Eternity should be seen in the backgrounds of some space missions as well as have a role like Uatu in the game. He should give out something. I wouldn't mind if they created a game in the arcade based around him.
 12. Ego the Living Planet: I want him to be the planet in a Galactus mission. I want him to be the voiceover for the mission. I want a little Ego revolving around my hero after I beat a crisis version of Galactus on Addy.

I hope you enjoyed it! "F" is coming up next, duh...and it's almost done.

----------


## CenturianSpy

Shalom and Chag Sameach! While eating your goodies from mishloach manot, poppyseed hamentash is my favorite, enjoy my Top 10 or so Jewish heroes we need. Gut Yontiff & Happy Purim to your families!




1. Polaris: Will we ever complete the family? I would love to see an emote referencing her time as Pestilence, one of the four horsemen of the Apocolypse. I think Gaz may not like green hair...
 2. Songbird/Screaming Mimi: I think most of us would love having Songbird or Screaming Mimi because both were in SHS. The game really needs a sonic hero, and Marvel has so many to choose from (Black Bolt, Banshee, Siryn to name a few). I would love to see different 'solid sound' constructs as well as a bullhorn/megaphone PU/HU.
 3. Sabra: She's the closest thing to Captain Israel, besides the cheesy hero with that moniker produced by the Stand With Us group (seriously, it's fun to be self-deprecating but Foreskin Man?!). I like Ruth's old costume with the flying cape, embellished with the Israeli Star of David, than the newer one (lower picture). Ruth should have wrist shooters similar to Black Widow's.
 4. Doc Samson: What is it with Marvel giving Jews green hair? He was on SHS, and I would love to see a psychiatrist's couch emote.
 5. Justice: This character has range. Whether he is Marvel Boy, GOTG's Vance Astro, or Major Victory...or the aforementioned Justice, he always has telekinetic powers.
 6. The Two-Gun Kid: Still waiting for Gaz to give a nod to Marvel's western past. I know cowboys aren't cool anymore, but this hero is. A double six-shooter ranged hero would be amazing. I'd prefer him on his horse, but I know Hawkeye has given him one of his twin-engine jet cycles. 
7. Joseph: You may start to notice that the rest of these are repaints/reskins , that's because they're just not enough Jewish heroes. Joseph is the clone of Magneto in an X-Men suit.
 8. Age of X Magneto: We have two Dooms, how about some Magneto love, Gaz? My favorite alternate Magneto costume is this all white one. 
9. Future Foundation Thing: I would love to see some new Thing-based attacks, but if Gaz just slapped the new uni on the old Thing, I would buy it. That, and he's in the code.
 10. Quicksilver: I HATE the costume of the one Gaz gave us. I HATE IT! 
11. House of M Scarlet Witch: I would love to see a full dress on one of the heroes...especially one of the female heroes.
 12. Shadowcat: I love the non-X-Men uniform she wears.
 13. Iceman: I've said it before and I'll repeat myself until Gaz gets it right, Iceman with hair is STUPID! "Classic Iceman" is in the code.

Now to get me some hamentash.

----------


## CenturianSpy

Happy St. Patrick's Day! Pull up a green beer, some corned beef and cabbage, and maybe a bowl of Lucky Charms...it's time for my Top 10 or so Irish missing characters. Without further ado, Erin go bragh:




1. Banshee: Sean Cassidy. The most likely member on this list, even though he is an X-Men member. How long before we get a screamer, Gaz?
 2. Shamrock: Molly Fitzgerald. So cool McDonald's named a shake after her. Like Domino, her power is mostly increasing the luck around her. They call it the "luck of the Irish". Shamrock's true power is the ability to summon the poltergeists of all the fallen Irish warriors. I could see a similar PU/HU to Valkyrie's attack that does that as well.
 3. Siryn: Theresa Cassidy. She also went by Banshee and now she is The Morrigan. She should have the ability to have a team shield boost by creating sonic shields.
 4. J. Jonah Jameson: Gaz uses the code NPC in their game files for whay are non-playable characters. We get to see his office during the Loki/Malekith attacks. I want to see J. Jonah give out mission briefings or have some type of newspaper collection hunt that awards content.
 5. Black Tom: Thomas Cassidy. Banshee's cousin carries a shillelagh and can now control plants. I really want a mission that goes through forests/woods, but an Irish mission through a golf course would be funny.
 6. Feron: Anyway we can get some more Excalibur team members, Gaz? Feron is the resident magician on Excalibur and can bind enemies like Dr. Strange's PU and create shields.
 7. Boulder: Emery Schaub. Taskmaster called him Butterball. He has similar powers to Juggernaut with a costume any of us could have in our closets. We need a fat hero.
 8. Bloodwraith: Sean Dolan. The only reason why I want him is that he is a main antagonist against the Black Knight. We wields the Ebony blade and has a winged horse named Valinor.
 9. Cu Sith: I know these hounds are mostly Scottish, but they share the Gaelic tongue. These hounds would be good to battle as mission spawns as well as being a sidekick.
 10. Plasma: Leila O'Toole. I mostly want her boss, The Living Pharaoh. But, either of Plasma's outfits would be fun as she shoots plasma out of her hands and eyes. I want to see more mini-bosses in the game.
 11. Sea Witch: Bridget O'Hare. This Young God got her powers from the Celestials and can control water. We need a water based hero.
 12. Conquest: Bridget Malone. She carries the Kestral Key of Krakkan given to her by The Octessence. She is a member of the Exemplars, a group containing its most famous member, Juggernaut.

Now, where's my Guinness...

----------


## CenturianSpy

After a nice break from the alphabet with my Purim and St. Paddy's Day posts, it's time to get back in swing of things with my Top 10 +6 "F" list. This list has almost as many "F"s as your mom's high school transcript. Enjoy!




1. Forge: He's made many of my lists... I want a Forge's Shop in an X-Men zone where you can have him change your duplicate items into stuff you want. I want him to have his mutant neutralizing gun as his HU. I want him to have his mystic ability just like Valkyrie's, but conjuring up Native American warriors. Is that TOO much, Gaz?
 2. Fantomex: Where are our X-Force heroes? Fantomex should have an amazing emote that makes him separate into Cluster, Weapon XIII, and Fantomex. I want him to have double handguns with E.V.A.-based PUs/HU. Eff the DNU list.
 3. Fandral the Dashing: My favorite of The Warriors Three, Fandral is a top notch swordman. The game could really use a fencing-style swordman. Fandral could be him. I'd like to see his horse, Firehooves, too.
 4. Feral: I hope when* we get her she is not a repaint of Tigra. *As far as I know Feral is not in the code or on any Gaz list, but I like to pretend her name is on a big whiteboard with checkmarks representing votes next to her name in the Gaz office in San Mateo.
 5. Franklin Richards: I'm a big believer in child-size heroes for SHSO. I'd prefer him in his Fantastic "4 1/2" T-Shirt, but wouldn't mind the Future Foundation uni (if we get a big Future Foundation Theme) or his Ultimate X-Men uni. The problem is, Franklin is considered the top Omega-level mutant on Earth, so I'd like Gaz to have a little fun with with his telekinetic/telepathic powers making them very childlike/whimsical. I'd like to see his cowboy outfit as an emote/PU.
 6. The Forgotten One: AKA Gilgamesh, he would've made the "G" list, too. My favorite of his three main unis is the Greek-looking toga skirt. I want him to have club and/or spear attacks. Surely, Thanos can't be the only Eternal we get. And quit calling me 'Shirley'.
 7. Flag-Smasher: I want an ULTIMATUM mission SOOOOOO badly. Flag-Smasher is mostly known for his spiked mace (a must) but he also has a flame-throwing pistol and a tear-gas gun. 
8. Flatman: I think SHSO could use anothe GLA member. Dr. Ventura could have great attacks based on origami, paper cuts, and rolling up into a log. I also think it would be funny for him to have PU that has him turn sideways turning him invisible.
 9. Firebird: How many fire-based female heroes does Marvel have? Too many to count. But, Bonita could bring us more CatPeople and Rangers.
 10. Flux: I'm an unapologetic Hulk fan and want more Hulk stuff. I mostly want Flux as a miniboss in a General Ryker mission. When do we get to beat up on tanks in this game?
 11. Flipside: I know we have the Venom mission. I just think a Flipside mission would be more fun as well as bring a 2099 mission to SHSO.
 12. Firelord: I want all of Galactus' heralds because that's how I roll. Pyreus and his cosmic staff were on SHS and would be welcome in SHSO.
 13. Foolkiller: He's on the list because of that hat and his gun. Oh, and he was in a few Man-Thing comics.
 14. Frog-Man: I love bumbling superheroes. I would LOVE using Eugene in a White Rabbit & Walrus mission. 
15. Forbush Man: Irving is my frontrunner for April Fool's Day 2015.
 16. Fafnir: He's the dragon under Foolkiller. I'm obsessed with Marvel giants and monsters. I fear that Gaz will keep giving us human-size villains so they can 'double dip' by making them playable. I want to take down BIG villains.

Sorry about the mom joke. MORE sorry to anyone who wanted Fancy Dan on this list.

----------


## CenturianSpy

Only good thing about a Mr. Fixit box is that I'll be saving my gold to buy badges for heroes I do have. That, and more time to look at my Top 10 +2 list of "G" characters. Here's my G-Unit:




1. Galactus: I don't know what needs to be said about Galactus that would convince anyone that he needs to be in the game...I think the game would greatly improve with giant size bosses to fight, the Fin Fang Foom missions are GREAT, and there is none bigger than Galan. The problem I see is that Gaz is getting to 'double-dip' in having villains the same size as the heroes, i.e. they get to make them playable and sell them. This may cause the monsters/giants to not be included, or it may be just laziness in thinking on the logistics of how the boss battle could happen because of visual perspective.
 2. Groot: I'd be shocked if we didn't get the 5 GOTG members that will be in the fall movie. I think the only question will be is if we get him 'naked' or in the standard GOTG blue uniform. Hell, I'd even let Vin Diesel voice for him.
 3. Gorilla-Man: Out of the three Marvel 'Gorilla-Man's, I'm talking about the Agent of Atlas, Ken Hale. The Agents of Atlas have been around since the 50's and have never gotten their due in new media. Who wouldn't want to play as a gun-toting ape?
 4. GoGo Tomago: There's going to be a Big Hero 6 movie this fall. If you don't know who they are, you SHOULD. Leiko can turn into an energy ball after saying her name. Would love to see her 'pinballing' against baddies.
 5. Gorgon: Out of the two Marvel Gorgon's, I'm talking about the Inhuman (though Tomi Shishido would be welcome to SHSO, too). Having a squaddie with bull legs and hooves with varying seismic attacks would be great. Having ANY Inhuman would be great... I'd also want a bull charge and bull-snorting emotes.
 6. Gargoyle: Out of the two Marvel Gargoyle's (geesh, Marvel isn't too imaginative with the letter "g" names), I'm talking about Isaac Christians. Gargoyles are just cool.
 7. Gamora: The 2nd GOTG member on this list, I would have preferred Mantis as the female GOTG member, but I digress...Gamora should have sword and dagger attacks and I would love to hear the voice interactions between her and Thanos.
 8. Gladiator: Out of the two Marvel Gladiator's (I should have copy/pasted this sentence...), I'm talking about Kallark of the Shi'ar Imperial Guard. He has laser-heat vision, frost breath, and the ability to fly at lightspeeds. Some say he is Marvel's Superman.
 9. Ghost: SHSO could use some Thunderbolt love and some H.A.M.M.E.R. integration. Would love to see a character in the game who can stay invisible longer. 
10. Grey Gargoyle: I want a mission with him where he turns himself completely into stone making him move MUCH slower but taking less damage while giving out more. I also want the boss room to be filled with baddie statues that come to life to attack you during the battle (much like the barrels during the regular Loki mission). It would be cool if he turned your hero into stone for brief periods, too.
 11. Grim Reaper: Would love to see all of the members of the Lethal Legion in the game starting with Wonder Man's brother, Eric Williams. I also think he'd be a great way to integrate Maggia storyline/missions into SHSO. I've said it before, I want the Grim Reaper to helicopter around with his scythe and he should have some magical abilities, too.
 12. Gauntlet: One of two Marvel Gauntlet's (I'm not making this stuff up or doing it intentionally, I SWEAR!!!), I'm talking about Joe Green and not the Inhuman on Apocolypse's Dark Riders. How many great Gauntlet arm attacks could there be?

Now to watch some spring training...

----------


## CenturianSpy

Unabridged- what us older people call TL/DR. Enjoy.



1. Hercules: Hercules has appeared in SHS and a SHS console video game. He has been spotted in the code. I would love to use him in a Chaos King mission while wielding his adamantine mace. 
2. Hulkling: Half Skrull and half Kree. Teddy can shapeshift. If this Young Avenger comes to the game despite his sexuality, I would love to see him fly and have passive health regen. In no particular order...a winged attack, a claw attack, a Mr. Fantastic style stretchy-arm attack, and an armor growing/shield attack should be his PUs/HU.
 3. Hellcat: Marvel has a LOT of female catlike heroines. Patsy has been in the Marvel pantheon since the mid-40s. She got her uniform from The Cat, Greer Nelson (who is now known as Tigra), in the 70's. She's been kicking butt since.
 4. Howard the Duck: Who doesn't want to practice Quack-Fu? I'd love to have a Dr. Bong or Hellcow mission...but Howard has battled/befriended Man-Thing, too. I also think it would be amazing to get an Iron Duck alternate version.
 5. Hawkeye: SHSO NEEDS a female archer. Kate Bishop would be an obvious choice. She's not a one-weapon girl, though...Kate also wields a sword and battle staves. I'm looking forward to getting some Young Avengers.
 6. Hepzibah: Although this ex-Starjammer (now an X-Men) looks like another Marvel female feline, her race is actually closer to the skunk. She does have skunk-like abilities and can release various scents, including mind altering/controlling ones. She never goes anywhere without her Shi'ar energy guns. When are we going to see some Starjammers in SHSO?
 7. The Hood: SHSO needs a crime syndicate other than Kingpin. My three favorite are the Maggia, the Serpent Society, and The Hood's. Parker Robbins currently has his invisibility cloak/hood and his flying boots to go along with several AIM & HYDRA weapons. Parker can also transform into the Nisanti demon that is inside him. He has in the past possessed the Infinity gems and Norn stones, so the types of attacks he could have surpass any other Marvel character by far. I'm working on a Top 10 or so Hood crime syndicate list.
 8. Honey Lemon: Disney is bringing us a Big Hero 6 animated movie this fall. The members of Big Hero 6 are the closest thing to anime that Marvel has. I suspect a series on DXD will soon follow. Honey Lemon's main power is the ability to pull anything she wants out of her purse. This would make for some fantastic PUs/HU and emotes.
 9. H.E.R.B.I.E.: If it is applicable, this robot will be on every list I make. BEFORE there was the Human Torch, HERBIE was the 4th member of the Fantastic Four. He's in SHS, and I know many of you think he should be a sidekick, I still contend that he'd be a fine playable hero with laser attacks and his extending arms. He's in the Smithsonian he should be SHSO. 
10. Hyperion: Regardless of the Marvel Universe, whether it's 616, 712, 31916, or any number you could imagine, there is a version of Hyperion in it. Alongside the Imperial Guard Kallark (Gladiator), Hyperion is considered Marvel's 'Superman', heck- he's a journalist, too! I think the Marvel NOW!-Hyperion as an Avenger would make a nice addition to the game. Be thankful I didn't start his description with "One of three Marvel characters named Hyperion".
 11. Hogun the Grim: This mace-wielding Asgardian would fit right in SHSO. I dream of playing a mission with Thor and Warriors Three. Especially against Mangog.
 12. Hiroim: I'm a HUGE Hulk fan. HUGE! If you haven't read the World War Hulk/Planet Hulk books or seen the animated-movie, you're missing out. Planet Hulk would be my 2nd "Most Wanted" zone...hmmm...another list idea. Back to Hiroim. This shamed Shadow Priest became a member of the Warbound to defeat the Red King. His sword and a Red King mission would make me squeal.

----------


## CenturianSpy

13. Hellion: Is it greedy to want Julian Keller in both his Red 'Hellion' X-Men uniform and his current detached hands version? Think of all the cool attacks those detached hands could do. I'd love a detached pimp hand/bitch slap, but it's a kids' game AND those phrases aren't PC. So, Gaz can call it the Hellion (or Heckion) Backhand or Slap.
 14. Hornet: Thought you can go through one of these lists avoiding a Spidey? Well, this time you can! Though, this Identity Crisis Spidey suit would be acceptable, I'd prefer the Eddie McDonough Slinger. One of three Marvel characters named Hornet <audience groan>, Eddie was given his suit by The Black Marvel (The Mayor in SHS suit's is based on The Black Marvel). His wrist bands shoot darts and lasers.
 15. Hazmat: With Marvel NOW!'s "Avengers Undercover" recently released we may see Jennifer. I love the various radiation attacks by the Hulks, a hero with dedicated radiation attacks would be cool. Let's get Reptil some of his academy friends in the game.
 16. Hardball: One of my favorite PUs in the game is when Avenger Hulk gets his 'stone hands' on. A character who always has those and can project shields and can shoot off energy balls would be fantastic.
 17. Husk: Paige is Cannonball's little sister. Her ability to shed her skin while morphing into different materials would make AMAZING PUs/HU. I would love to see a hero who gets a different boost for each PU/HU. Imagine... Husk's P1 turning her into fire and giving her a speed boost, a P2 turning her into diamond giving her a shield boost, a P3 turning her into stone giving her a damage boost, and an HU turning her into adamantium giving her a shield & damage boost.
 18. Hulk 2099: My least favorite Hulk. John Eisenhart should have a bite attack and claw attacks. And why don't the Hulks have a passive regen in this game?
 19. Hobgoblin: There has been over 10 Hobgoblins. Even Deadpool wore the outfit. This would be an easy repaint/retread for Gaz.
 20. Humbug: Before you say "Bah!" and rip his head off Shang-Chi style, I'd like to see the old orange suit Buck Mitty mission with new bugs and the Hero for Hire Buck Mitty with the exoskeleton.

Sorry for my wordiness. I'm feeling epic today.

----------


## CenturianSpy

Namaste! For those who don't know, today is the start of the biggest Holiday/festival week in India. There's Rama Navami, Mahavir Jayanti, Vaisakhi, Ambedkar Jayanti, and Mesadi/Vaisakhadi. To mark this occasion I sifted through the 1.5 billion peoples of India to bring you the Top 10+6 Marvel Indian Characters:




1. Omega Sentinel: Karima Shapandar. She was the main Prime Sentinel (human who has been taken over by Bastion-made nanites in order to destroy mutants). Her body was destroyed by Magneto, her brain/memories were 'rebuilt' by Prof. X, and her body was rebuilt by Beast. She has all the power of a Sentinel including lasers and projectiles/missiles. Sounds good to me.
 2. Thunderbird: Neal Shaara. One of two Marvel characters named Thunderbird, ironically the other is an 'American Indian'/Native American. As well as flight, Neal can shoot plasma blasts, flashes, or balls.
 3. Cerebra: Shakti Haddad. A telepath, Shakti can also use her telepathy to paralyze or stun her enemies. She also is a master of Indian martial arts.
 4. Indra: Paras Gavaskar. Paras can create either an armadillo-like armor or a Hindu-warrior with his powers. He also can generate psionic swords and daggers (like Psylocke). Those four would make nice PUs/HU.
 5. Spider-Man India: Pavitr Prabhakar. The books are artistically beautiful. He is a clone of Spider-Man and with many Southeast-Asian players, he'd be immensely popular.
 6. Black Box: Garabed Bashur. I want a Black Box mission with lots of clones of Makeshift, Rive, and Black Box. I want to fight him teaming up with Cable, Deadpool, and Deadpool Corpsman.
 7. Ghost Rider: Shoba Mirza. Who doesn't want a four-armed, multiple-sword wielding, flaming-elephant riding Ghost Rider? Imagine flaming elephant stomping and rushing PUs/HU and in-zone flaming elephants running around from the Quicksilver hotspots.
 8. Zero/One: Dr. Parul Kurinji. She exposed herself to a techno-virus and is now a machine/human hybrid. Parul can morph her arms into machine weaponry.
 9. Rakshasa: Nalin Oberoi. Spider-Man India's version of Green Goblin, Nalin is a crimelord who finds an amulet that transforms him into a rakhasa (evil Indian demon). 
10. Black Fog: Name is unknown. Black Fog is a serial killer from India. He uses powerful blades while generating a thick black fog. The more he uses his powers the brighter he glows. Would love to see him as a sub-boss in a Zero/One mission. I'd love to see ANY sub-boss.
 11. Vesper: Raani Jatwinder. Another technopath, Marvel likes to stereotype Indians as tech-support, Raani could bring Genetix to SHSO.
 12. Vindaloo: Venkat Katregadda. Vindaloo is an Acolyte and can shoot napalm out of his hands, unlike the Indian dish of the same name which makes you shoot napalm out of your anus.
 13. Haven: Rahda Dastoor. If your looking for a mutant that is controlled by a sentient fetus, wants to bring on a Mahapralaya (Great Destruction), and can warp reality...then this is the character for you. AND you need professional pyschiatric help.
 14. Timeslip: Rina Patel. This New Warrior (I think the only New Warriors we have is Scarlet Spider & Firestar) is another teleporter. She can also slow down and speed up time.
 15. Monsoon: Aloba Dastoor. Haven's brother has the same powers as Storm.
 16. Star Thief: Ditmal Pirval. One of two Marvel Characters named Star Thief, Ditmal is known as the weakest cosmic character in Marvel.

Enjoy!

----------


## CenturianSpy

1. Indra: Hopefully you recently read about Paras in the salute to India Top 10. The first three pictures are of him. His purple 'armadillo' armor, Paras without armor, and Paras with his retractable Hindu-warrior armor. He can generate psionic swords and daggers like Psylocke.
 2. Ikaris: A cosmic Eternal, Ikaris can shoot cosmic energy from his hands or eyes, he can fly, he can teleport, he can create shields, he has heat energy, he can produce concussive blasts, he can create illusions, he has passive health regeneration. He'd be awesome.
 3. Icarus: Joshua "Jay" Guthrie is the younger brother of Cannonball & Husk. He has self-heal & flight (an Angel clone) BUT he also has sonic abilities. The game really needs a sonic/voice hero.
 4. Interloper: You might be saying, "I'm a truck driver from Wales. Is there a hero for me?" Look no further than this 8-foot tall Eternal. Like most other Eternals, he shoots beams from his eyes and hands, has health regeneration, super strength & speed.
 5. Inertia: Edith "Eddy" Freiberg is an American Redeemer (middle pic), Squadron Supreme (pictured on left), and Supreme Power (pictured on right) member who can absorb energy and reverse it. 
6. Iron Lad: This Young Avenger the most interesting new character that Marvel has done. Sure, in this version his powers/costume are an easy Iron Man clone (although a smaller, teen version of Iron Man is cool) but it will be interesting to see this youngster transform into the future Kang the Conquerer.
 7. Inhuman Torch: This version is from the House of M's Fearsome Four. He is Dr. Doom's adopted son, Kristoff Vernard. He's best friends with Nathanial Richards (who is Iron Lad- see #6 above), and MAYBE the son of Nathanial Richards! *This version is from the House of M Fearsome Four.
 8. Iron Cross: Helmut Gruler is the German version of the Crimson Dynamo or Titanium Man. His armor can shoot out poison gas and squid ink.
 9. Ironclad: Mike Steel (another punny Marvel name) is a U-Foe who can change his body into metal like Colossus. But, Mike can change the densities more and can even float.
 10. Isolationist: Josef Huber has every mutant power of those around him. But, it exhausts himself to use them OR it makes him sick to do so. This would be an interesting mission if Gaz could make Huber copy the moves of the squaddies playing it.
 11. Iron Monger: Think Obadiah Stane from the first Iron Man movie. He was Howard Stark's business partner and created his exoskeletons to defeat Iron Man. I'm still shocked we haven't seen an Iron Monger or Whiplash in this game.
 12. Inferno: Samantha McGee is an Exemplar who has possession of the Blazing Brazier of Balthakk. Balthakk is a magical demon who participated in the Wager of the Octessence (the most famous out come is Juggernaut). Sammy can fly and shoot bolts of fire.
 13. Ink: Eric Gitter. Eric gets his 'mutant power' from the tattooes placed on him by the true mutant, Leon Nunez. He has a biohazard tat that causes illness, a Caduceus tat that heals, a Colossus flesh tat that gives him strength & armor, a winged tat that can allow him to fly, an explosion tat that allows him to blow stuff up, a double lighting bolt tat that allows him to read minds, and a Phoenix eye tat that gives him limited-Phoenix powers. Any combination of 4 would make excellent PUs/HU.
 14. Iridia: My niece likes butterflys and wanted her picture included. Iridia is an Inhuman that was old and ugly until transformed by the Terragin mists into a lovely butterfly-like hero. Her only power so far is flight. But, my niece is only 4 and cute as a button, so Iridia is #14.
 15. Icemaster: Not making this up, Icemaster was created to promote Hostess pies. Icemaster has the same powers of Iceman and froze most of NYC. The Human Torch defeated him not by using his flames ability to melt ice, but by throwing Hostess pies at him. SHSO could use an ice-villain other than Ymir.
 16. It! The Living Colossus: One of the most popular monsters in Marvel's history. It! started as a Russian statue, was animated by an alien race called the Kigors, stomped most of Moscow, Russian army came, the Kigors left, statue brought to Los Angeles, Kigors came back, special effect guy Bob O'Bryan stopped It!, Kigors transferred mind control of It! to Bob, Hulk destroyed It!, Bob rebuilt It! as a robot. SHSO needs giant robots and monsters.

Until next time, True Believers.

----------


## CenturianSpy

Happy 3rd Birthday, SHSO! Today is my Top 10+6 of "J" characters. Grab a slice of cake and get to work on these:




1. Jubilee: I hope we get the regular firework shooting X-Men version before we get Wondra or her vampire form. Yes, I want all three. I'd even want Abcissa if Gaz wanted to go a Mojo theme. I'M GREEDY!
 2. Jimmy Woo: There's a lot of Coulson-fandom out there, and there should be. Clark Gregg, and all the willing producers, have done an amazing job of keeping the continuity of the character. But, before there was Coulson, there was Jimmy Woo. I'd love to see an "Agents of Atlas" theme or a "Godzilla" theme.
 3. Jessica Jones-Cage: AKA Jewel (right), Knightress (left). She's been married to Scott Lang and Luke Cage. She has a detective agency (when depowered). She's been a Hero for Hire. She has a live-action series in development. SHSO could use some more females.
 4. J. Jonah Jameson: To prevent the game from being TOO formulaic, I think there will come a day when a story mode will have to be instituted. That SHOULD mean non-playable characters giving out missions. 
5. Jocasta: Ultron made her to be his wife, when does that EVER work? Jocasta is made of titanium and can shoot lasers out of her eyes and generate shields.
 6. Jack of Hearts: His name is Jonathan "Jack" Hart, coincidence? He has one of my favorite cheesey costumes out of any superhero. Along with his concussive blasts, heat blasts, and flight, I want a funny voice interaction between him and Gambit.
 7. Josiah X: Genetic son of the 'Black Captain America', Josiah wears a chainmail shirt and has the plain-colored, double "v" triangular shield.
 8. J2: Juggernaut's son, Zane Yama-Marko, has all of his powers...but...when Zane uses them too long, he reverts back to normal size. That would be a fantastic visual (cooldown) after a huge HU.
 9. Jackal: A Miles Warren cloning mission or a Spider-Island mission would be fantastic in SHSO.
 10. Joseph: Speaking of clones...how about a Magneto clone? Where's a long-haired male in SHSO?
 11. Jackpot: One of Marvel's more bizarre story-lines is the story of the two Jackpots. Selling a secret identity, falsifying a 'crush' to detract a true lesbian crush with the original Jackpot, the use of MGH, the murder of her husband in front of her and her kid, changing her name to the person she sold her identity to. Just bizarre. But who wants normal stories? Jackpot has the super-soldier abilities that the mutant growth hormone (MGH) gives you.
 12. Justice: Vance Astrovik is the best paradox story in Marvel. He once was called Marvel Boy and spent some time in jail for killing his father. He also is on again/off again with Firestar. Vance is a telekinetic who can also fly.
 13. Jolt: Hallie Takahama got her powers from experimentation by Arnim Zola. She has electrical control, obviously. SHSO could use a pure electrical hero or villain.
 14. Jack Flag: Jack Harrison got his super-soldier ability via a chemical spill while robbing Mr. Hyde. He now is a member of GoTG.
 15. Jolen: This Inhuman can control plant life. SHSO needs a plant mission, plant heroes, plant spawns, plant ANYTHING. Maybe just Plant-Man and the Captains from "O Captain, My Captain" <wink>.
 16. Jack O'Lantern: I'd take any of the 6 villains that wore this costume. It would make a perfect Halloween mission. And with the mechanics already done with Green Goblin, it would be easy for Gaz to do. I'd like to see a moonlit spooky-foggy village with a swamp and cemetery and an abandoned church boss level. Or an abandoned themepark.

Now to get my pig on...

----------


## CenturianSpy

That's right, Part 1 of FOUR. This is the biggest list, yet. Happy Patriot's Day, everyone! Grab a crock of beans or chowdah, a nice Sam Adam's and grab a comfy chair for this 'wicked-awesome' list of those patriotic-looking heroes that Gaz could, and some say "should", add to our little game. There's 54 of them, one for each state, commonwealth, and territory-so buckle in:




1. Isaiah Bradley: Often called the "black Captain America", Isaiah is the result of a Tuskegee-style program called 'Project:Rebirth'. Rebirth's goal was to recreate the success of the creation of Capt. America. The other 299 men from the experiment died. Only 5 made it outside of the experiment. Isaiah is the genetic father of Josiah X and genetic grandfather of Elijah Bradley (Patriot). Isaiah has all of Cap's powers but is bigger and stronger.
 2. Bucky: DC has Robin. Marvel has Bucky. The images given could either be James Buchanan Barnes (Bucky-Winter Soldier-Captain America), Fred Davis (V-Batallion), Jack Monroe (2nd Nomad-Scourge of the Underworld), or Rick Jones (A-bomb, Hulk). Other Bucky's: Lemar Hoskins (Battlestar), Rikki Barnes (3rd Nomad), and Julia Winters (Jack Monroe's ward). No reason for him not to be in the game.
 3. U.S. Agent: John Walker/Jack Daniels (bourbon much, Marvel?). The last 5 pictures on the first row are the 5 main versions of the US Agent (from left to right): Classic black/red/white shield, eagle shield, 'Maximum Security' (looks like Judge Dredd), 'Force Works'. Before John became the US Agent he was Super-Patriot and even Capt. America. John got his Cap-esque poers from Power Broker, Inc.
 4. Jack Flag: Jack Harrison got his Cap-esque powers during a fight with Mr. Hyde when chemicals spilled on him. He's currently on the Guardians of the Galaxy.
 5. Patriot: The middle two pictures on the 2nd row are versions of Patriot. The nephew of Josiah X and grandson of the Black Captain America- Isaiah Bradley, Elijah had no powers of his own. He got juiced by using MGH (mutant growth hormone) and lied about it saying he got his powers from a blood-transfusion from his grandpa. Ironically, he later did get a transfusion from Isaiah making his super-soldier powers permament. I love the triangular shield and his throwing stars. 
6. Citizen V: There have been 6 Citizen V's. The first two unis looked like a mix of the boy scouts and UPS. The third is when the V-Batallion started using the look we see today. The version I'd want is Helmut Zemo, the 13th Baron. That way we could get a mission and a playable Citizen V- with SWORDS!
 7. Josiah X: This super soldier was born from a surrogate using an embryo formed from Isaiah Bradley and his wife. He became a Muslim in Africa and changed his surname. He uses the triangular shield also.
 8. Justice: The middle two pics of the bottom row are versions of Justice. The left is Earth-616's Vance Astrovik who took the name Justice while in prison for killing his father. Before that, he was 5th Marvel Boy. The right is Earth-691's Vance Astro. This Guardian of the Galaxy member also goes by Major Victory. These two parallel heroes have met, in fact in one of marvel's most interesting paradoxes, Astro convinced 616 Astrovik to not become an astronaut, thus altering 616's Justice's life. Justice is a telekinetic and on again/off again boyfriend of Firestar. Astro is a psychokinetic.
 9. Ms. America: America Chavez comes from a separate Earth-paradise dimension. That dimension was created by Demiurge, the biosphere counterpart to Gaia (Earth goddess). America has super-strength and durability and can fly.

----------


## CenturianSpy

10. Blue Eagle/American Eagle: James Dore Jr. (left)/James Dore Sr. (right). This father son duo of Earth-712 were equipped with flight suits. Junior, who also went by Cap'n Hawk, Condor, and American Eagle was also known for using ancient melee weapons. Both were equipped with a triangular shield.
 11. Battlestar: Lemar Hoskins (three versions shown). Lemar was also the fifth 'Bucky', this led to some protest by Marvel readers and civil rights activists since "Buck" is a slave term/racial slur. Marvel dealt with that in the comic having an elderly African-American explain it to Lemar. The writer claimed ignorance. Then the writer had Battlestar lynched by Red Skrull- I'M NOT MAKING THIS UP! Battlestar survived because he was a super-soldier made by Karl Malus/Power Broker, Inc. Battlestar also carries a triangular shield and is part of the Bold Urban Commandoes (BUC-kies).
 12. Captain America-Age of X: I just like Steve Rogers glowing shield. Although the story of the Avengers as mutant hunters is worth a read.
 13. American Eagle: Jason Strongbow is a Navajo who was mutated by exposure to radiation. Earlier versions had him headdress and buckskin boots and running everywhere he went (he does have superspeed @65mph). Now he rides a motorcycle, were's a leather coat, and an eaglehead-shaped helmet. Both versions have him using a crossbow with special bolts.
 14. Major Victory: This is Vance Astro out of his adamantium suit. He still has the psychokinetic powers and Capt. Americ'a shield AND a cheesey headband!
 15. Miss America: Madeline Joyce has been around since the 40s. She's married to The Whizzer. Madeline got her powers of flight and strength from a lightning strike. She also temporarily had X-Ray vision, but her eyesight has gotten worse and she wore glasses in later books. 
16. Patriot: Jeffrey "Jeff" Solomon Mace was a reporter who was inspired by Captain America, so he trained hard and joined the Liberty Legion. He was also the 3rd Captain America after the 2nd Captain, William Naslund died.
 17. The Captain: Steve Rogers. While John Walker took over as Capt. America, Steve hung up his Nomad uniform and donned this new one and called himself "The Captain". What differs from the US Agent outfit is the shield.
 18. Spirit of '76: William Naslund had no superpowers and a steel shield. He was the 2nd Capt. America and was killed by a robot. I still like the outfit.
 19. American Son: Gabriel Stacy (he was also the Grey Goblin), son of Gwen Stacy & Norman Osborn, donned this Iron-Man copied suit from the "Dark Reign" book.
 20. Yeoman America: Steve Rogers in his Earth-398 outfit (Morgan Le Fay's medieval Earth formed through her reality distortion wave). It's pretty sweet!

----------


## CenturianSpy

21. Earth X Captain America: Steve Rogers (first two pics of the first row). The first shows Steve with flag-draped uniform and the "A" carved into his forehead. The second is the Avenging Host uniform complete with wings. Both of these from Earth-9997 are beautiful.
 22. Free Spirit: Cathy Webster was trained by Captain America after she got her super-soldier powers from mutagenic radiation.
 23. Super-Patriot: Before he became Captain America and US Agent, John Walker was Super-Patriot. He also got his super-soldier powers from the Power Broker.
 24. Colonel America: Steve Rogers. First pic on the second row. Earth-26111 or Age of Ultron version. Older, but not a zombie (stay tuned) and with an eye patch over left eye.
 25. Colonel America: Trenton Craft. What happens when the super-soldier program focuses on the mind and not the body? You get a telekinetic hero who has problems controlling his power. Awesome uni, though.
 26. Miss Patriot: Mary Morgan used the super-soldier serum, too. She's been around since the 40s and she works at the Daily Bugle.
 27. "Union Man" Captain America: Earth-717's Steve Rogers. He fights Bucky (White Skull) who is the leader of the KKK.
 28. Yankee Clipper: Patrick Carney got his super-strength powers from a belt made by Cassandra Locke. She used it for time-traveling and went back in time to tell Patrick about a future Skrull invasion. Patrick took this info and formed a superhero team called "First Line" that also included Kid/Mister Justice and Liberty Girl. I wonder if those two made my list...
 29. American Panther: This is not any Wakandan. It's an American cop (NYC) who actually a xenophobe/racist. I hope Marvel does something else with this character because he looks amazing.
 30. Captain America 2099: A Steve Rogers clone wearing a short-sleeved, American Flag trench coat. He became President and was killed by Doom's nanotech robots.
 31. Charlie-27: A 555 lb 6 foot engineered human from Jupiter, Charlie-27 is a current member of GOTG.
 32. Blue Eagle: This gun-toting, flying Liberteen is the third hero to use this moniker.
 33. Killraven: This version of Jonathan Raven would be Earth-9930. He has Cap's shield and is a member of The Avengers. He also uses a sword and throwing stars as well as riding a mutant-serpent horse.
 34. Revolutionary: The leader of the Liberteens (Pennsylvania's Iniative team) is a swordman. He was captured and mostly a Skrull throughout the event.
 35. Miss America: That's right, Marvel currently has two Miss Americas.

----------


## CenturianSpy

36. Phantom Eagle: Karl Kaufman was a WWI fighter pilot and a member of the Freedom's Five. I wonder since Lola is coming if we start to see more vehicles in SHSO. How great would a vehicle mission be?
 37. Nuke: Frank Simpson got his enhanced powers from the Weapons Plus program like Capt. America, Isaiah Bradley, and Wolverine. Frank was psychologically manipulated by Wolverine while his body was recieving underskin armor and addictive drugs. The result of Weapon VII (Project: Homegrown) was a crazed super-soldier addicted to pills (Jason Bourne, anyone?). The American flag tattoo on Nuke's face followed the lines that Logan carved into him during conditioning. 
38. Captain America-X: An un-named mutant who got the super-soldier serum in Earth-1298. This Cap-X could generate psionic blasts and shields. Very cool.
 39. Nomad: Dimension Z's (Arnim Zola's world) version of Nomad. He started as Leopold Zola, and when his father tried to have him killed, Steve Rogers rescued him and renamed him Ian Rogers. His shield has jagged spikes around the circumference.
 40. Liberty Girl: Beverly is a member of First Line. That's about it.
 41. Colonial Captain America: Steven (not Steve) Rogers is Earth-616's Revolutionary War's Captain. Marvel story lines have both suggested that he is and is not an ancestor of the most famous Capt. Steve Rogers. He uses an iron shield.
 42. All-American: Giovanni "Jack" Magniconte was a football star (Mr. Magnificent) who was one of the people effected by Marvel's "White Event". Jack then formed a superhero-for-hire team called Kickers, Inc and later joined the military . He's now found in Marvel's Starblast series.
 43. Holly-Ann Ember: Not much is known about this teleporting, Wyoming mutant.
 44. Mister Justice: Tim Carney is the Yankee Clipper's brother. He was also a member of First Line.
 45. Rojhaz: Earth-311's Steve Rogers who was transported back in time to 1602 by the Purple Man. He goes native and often sports American Flag war paint.
 46. Captain Americat: Steve Mouser. He's Marvel's Tails version of Cap.Spider-Ham needs some friends.
 47. Liegeman: John Walker (Super-Patriot, Capt. America, US Agent) on Earth-398's/Morgan La Fey world. Not as cool as Yeoman America, but still cool.
 48. Captain Terror: Dan Kane. Friends with the original Cap, Dan is now known for being Smasher's (Isabelle "Izzy" Kane) grandpa.
 49. Right-Winger: Jerome Johnson. Jerome started as a member of the B.U.C.s ("Buckies") and was dejected when his friend John Walker & Lemar Hoskins left the group to become the new Cap & Bucky. Right-Winger carries a flaming sabre and got his super-soldier powers from the Power Broker.
 50. Left-Winger: Hector Lennox. Same blurb as Right-Winger.
 51. Captain America: Steve Rogers of the Monkeyverse. Earth-8101.
 52. Colonel America: Earth-2149's Steven Rogers. He's a zombie and currently missing the top of his head.
 53. US Archer: Ulysses Solomon Archer is a tough truck driver. There was a huge truck-driver phenomena brought on by the song/movie "Convoy". Archer was Marvel's response.
 54. Bucky: Earth-2149's Bucky. Apes are great!


Maybe I should have suggested a couple of beers and a bathroom break, it WAS REALLY LONG. Hope you enjoyed it!

----------


## CenturianSpy

Happy Earth Day! Here's a Top 10 +6 list of earth manipulators, seismic characters, and rock-types. Enjoy!




1. Sandman: William Baker/Flint Marko. You all know who he is. I'd like to see a desert mission or an island mission (Muir, Madripoor, or Genosha) filled with sand piles and fighting Sandman a few times (like Malekith in the Malekith missions). Having Sandman change his arm/hands into mallets, maces, giant hands, and sandtorms would be obvious attacks.
 2. Gorgon: An often recurring character in my lists, this Inhuman should have the a continued ground stomp (like Giant Man), a giant double stomp (like Sasquatch), and a bull rush as part of his PUs/HU.
 3. Crystal: Being able to control earth, wind, fire, and water (4 abilities = 4 PUs/HU), this Inhuman should be a no-brainer.
 4. Rictor: SHSO could use a true seismic hero, but I wonder if his sexuality will keep him out of a kids' game. It would be interesting if Gaz does include him and Shatterstar what kind of Voice Interactions they would give him or if they would use one of the emote thought bubbles with those two.
 5. Korg: I would LOVE if SHSO gave us "Planet Hulk"-anything (besides Glad Hulk). This Kronan is my favorite silica-based character. I'd love to see what Gaz would come up with in Voice Interactions with Thor.
 6. Dust: She has the same powers as Sandman, but she wears an abaya/niqab. Will this outfit keep Dust out of the game?
 7. Avalanche: Outside the books, most of us know Dominikos Ioannis Petrakis from the the two main X-Men cartoons. Avalanche is a seismic villain and member of The Botherhood and Freedom Force.
 8. Grey Gargoyle: I want Paul Pierre Duval's mission to have many statues coming alive throughout the missions. This also gives Gaz the opportunity to have a new "stone" potion.
 9. Quake: Daisy is a SHIELD member, daughter of Mr. Hyde, and a seismic hero. She'd be perfect for SHSO.
 10. Petra: This short-lived, earth manipulator was killed by a volcano monster. Marvel & Gaz should bring her back to life.
 11. Rockslide: Santo Vacarro has his standard granite form but recently has been able to go into a limbo-molten form that also allows him to explode (and come back together, of course). How fun would that HU be?!
 12. Quicksand: Quicksand has the powers of Sandman, and is another super-villain gets imprisoned and then turns good character.
 13. Charcoal: Charlie Burlingame was villain/hero created in a reader contest. He could change his body into any carbon form (including diamond) including controlling fire. He was killed off because Marvel failed to garner correct licenses from the winner of the contest, proving once again that Marvel's lawyers before the Disney acquisition were HORRIBLE. We'll probably never see Charcoal in any media again. Too bad.
 14. Magma: Who doesn't want to shoot lava at baddies? How easy would it be for Gaz to create this fire/earth manipulator? 
15. Piedra Dura: A member of 'The Children of the Vault', her name literally means 'Rock Hard'. Interesting storyline based on genetic drift, meaning that the members of CotV are not human nor mutant, BUT are earthlings.
 16. Rockman: Daniel Rose has been around since the 40s. I want him to have Moleman like digging powers and attacks. Wouldn't that be great for your hero to be able to dig underground (and take no damage) and dig out with an attack?

Earth Day, hmmm...do something dirt-y today!

----------


## CenturianSpy

Happy St. George's Day! It's also close to the Queen's B-Day, so this one's for you Queen Victoria! Say "Hi!" to Kate for me...better yet say "Hi!" to her sister, Pippa. This is Part I of a compendium of Marvel Characters from England. 




1. Sir James Braddock: Along with Merlyn & Roma (Merlyn's daughter), Sir James founded the Capt. Britain Corps. He was the first Captain Britain of note and is father to Brian, James Jr. AKA 'Jamie', and Betsy.

The next seven pics are versions of Brian Braddock (most Corps. men are just different versions- from different dimensions- of Brian.

2. Captain Britain: Brian's most famous uniform with the "X" on the torso. Brian use to have to have the Amulet of Right around his neck and carry the Star Sceptre, Merlyn combined those two items into this suit so he no longer needs them. Later he wouldn't even need the suit due to his body being able to absorb all the dimensional waves. Brian has super-soldier powers, the ability to fly, ans ESP.
 3. Captain Britain: Brian's "Five-Point" uniform. He often goes without his mask while in this version. 
4. Captain Britain: My favorite version. This red-suit with golden lion, the Amulet of Right, and the Star Sceptre is often called (some say miscalled) the Britannic-version. When Brian was called Britannic he wore the uni in the smaller, bottom-left pic.
 5. Captain Britain: My least favorite Brian-version. Meggan destroyed The Otherworld's energy matrix (were Capt. Britain gets his powers in the multiverse), he had to go back to better-looking unis because they were able to amplify (by acting as an antennae).
 6. King of the Otherworld: Brian wearing his father's old uniform style. The blazing English flag on his face was marked when Brian wields Excalibur. 
7. Crusader X: Mace-wielding version of Brian called Bran Bardic.
 8. Crusader X: Another popular uniform of Bran Bardic.
 9. Captain Britain: I adore the multi-colored hair version of Betsy. Betsy (Psylocke) is the twin of Brian.
 10. Captain Britain: James Jr. "Jamie" Braddock is the oldest son of Sir James. In this version he has the powers of Capt. Britain. In almost every other dimension he is a schizophrenic villain who is usually wearing a white banana hammock. It's creepy.
 11. Kid Briton: Brian Bardic of Earth-13022. Would love an Arcade mission.
 12. Albion: Brian Braddock usually choses the Amulet of Right from Merlyn in in most of the dimensions. This version of Brian choses the second choice, the Sword of Might. Earth-70518.
 13. Albion: Peter Hunter has the Pendragon (spirit) of Herne the Hunter. He can fly and shoot fire from his hands.
 14. Captain Albion: Katherine Huggin is the Capt. 'Britain' (Albion is old English for England) of Earth-523.
 15. Lionheart: My all-time favorite costume design from Marvel. Kelsey Leigh Kirkland was given the Capt. Britain title for a while after she defended Capt. America as a normal human. Captain America was down from an attack from Thunderball (of the Wrecking Crew) and Kelsey took Cap's shield to protect him from another of Thunderball's attacks. Kelsey died in the attack and was resurrected by Brian (King of the Otherworld) & his wife, Meggan. Kelsey chose the Sword of Might.
 16. Union Jack: This is the Lord James Montegomery Falsworth model. He started with the Team Freedom's Five. He always has a long knife and his Webley revolver.
 17. Union Jack: This version could be either of the next two Union Jack's. Brian Falsworth (II- before he became union Jack, Brian was the 2nd "Destroyer"- which is what most people believe to be Stan Lee's FIRST character) was enhanced with the super-soldier serum while Joseph "Joey" Chapman (III) got his powers from the Pendragon. It use to be if Union Jack had this uniform and a Webley revolver it was Brian and any other gun would make him Joey. Joey now also uses a Webley.
 18. Captain England: Captain Britain of Earth-522. Don't we need more chest hair in SHSO?
 19. Justicer 'Cassndra' Bull: Captain Britain of Earth-23238, Cassadra (and the rest of the Justicers) look and story were inspired by Judge Dredd. Her job was to track down mutants and other superpowered beings.
 20-23. Captain U.K.: The four pics are versions of Linda McQuillan, AKA Captain U.K., from Earth-238, Earth-839, Earth-616, and Earth-794. She's actually stronger than Brian.
 24. Captain Britain: Modred the Mystic put down the Darkhold (book of evil magic) took over Brian's outfit for a while.
 25. Caledonia: Alysande "Sandy" Stuart is a Scottish Capt. Britain who chose the Sword of Might and often works with the FF.
 26. William Destine: A member of the ClanDestine superpowered family, William is also an actor who played Captain Oz (Cap'N Oz). His uniform is based loosely on the Australian flag and influenced the Captain Australia character in the best SHS episode "O Captain, My Captain!" Isn't it AMAZING how it all intertwines?!

Stay tuned for more, True Believers!

----------


## CenturianSpy

Here is my Top 10 +11 "K" list. That's like a buy one, get one top 10 list free. But you ain't paying anything, so it's like a read one, read one doubley free, you cheap literate! But with less anger. Here you go:




1. Ka-Zar: I'm going to get real greedy with this one...I want Ka-Zar (with knife, spear, & bow attacks), his tiger Zabu, a Savage Land zone, and several Savage Land missions (battling dinosaurs & one with Sauron). What we have: furniture- some on sale for gold! Friggin' furniture!!! Did I mention he was in SHS?
 2. Kang the Conquerer: I would like a time traveling mission fighting Kang on his ship. Imagine a first level Ancient Greece/Rome battle (which they could reuse for some Hercules/Eternals missions), a second level Old West theme (then I could get some cowboy heroes), and a boss level on Kang's ship. Feel free to use any of my SHSO suggestions, Gaz.
 3. Korg: He was on SHS. Gaz couldn't go wrong giving us a Planet Hulk theme. I know Skaar has been spotted in the code.
 4. Kraven the Hunter: SHSO needs some Jungle love, and I'm not talking about the Steve Miller Band's song. Sergei should have knife, spear, and net attacks.
 5. Kid Cassidy: I want the Gunhawk version were Cassidy was NOT the leader of the KKK's Nightriders. I really want to see Old West missions and guys riding horses around the quicksilver hotspots.
 6. Kid Colt: I'm sure there are many of us 30-40 year old, comic fans that got their starts reading their father's old-West comics from Atlas & Marvel. The biggest star was Kid Colt. He was one of Marvel's biggest names for almost 4 decades (they've brought him back in several comics in the last decade). I'd love to ride Steel (his horse) in missions or on the hotspots. Now, there is a Kid Colt who is a Kymellian (reverse-Centaur).
 7. Kaine: I posted his three main costumes. I'm not much of a Spidey fan but I do enjoy all of the cloning arcs from that character. I'd love to leave the "mark of Kaine" with a PU or HU.
 8. Komodo: Marvel's second Komodo, Melati Kusuma, lost her legs in a driving accident and modified Dr. Connors serum for herself. She'd fight like Reptil, but I'd love to see an emote were she loses a leg, arm, or tail and grows it back.
 9. Karnak: I've been getting more Inhuman comics because my nephew was introduced to Black Bolt via the Lego Marvel game (he walks around screaming like the hero in the game to scare people- he use to walk around doing the Malfoy jeer from Lego Harry Potter). Karnak is interesting because he has superhuman techniques and equipment although he was never exposed to the terragin mists. I would love to see his angular martial arts in SHSO.
 10. Killraven: Almost retconned as Franklin Richard's son, Jonathan Raven was created for a "What If?"- style of comic with the background of HG Wells "War of the Worlds" aliens. The aliens came back in 2001. Killraven is a master of shurikens and swords.
 11. Kangaroo: Brian Hibbs (large picture) and Frank Oliver (small pic) both used that moniker. I think I'd prefer the newer version (which is VERY un-like me to the point were I HAD to put in Frank's picture) because the suit has Iron Man-like weaponry. Who doesn't want an Australian accent in the game.
 12. Kick-Ass: I don't know would preclude Dave Lizeski first, his name or that he is part of Icon publishing (Icon is part- an imprint- of the Marvel family). I'm looking forward to the day were the imprints and Marvel characters play nice with each other.

----------


## CenturianSpy

13. Kurse: I think I may just want all the Power Pack kids to fight him in a mission. But I'd also want to use him to fight Malekith...darn this lava induced amnesia. 
14. Killer Shrike: Simon Maddicks is another of Marvel's 'whipping boys' who gets beat up by many heroes and villains alike to keep the continuity flowing between storylines. He shouldn't even warrant a full-size mission...but, I'd love to see Gaz have cameo bank robber/mayhem mission.
 15. Kylun: Kylun wields the Blades of Zz'ria. I'm looking forward to the day when we get some Excalibur love in SHSO.
 16. Kimura: The best part of Kimura is that if we ever get her it means that we have X-23. She is to X-23 what Sabretooth is to Wolverine.
 17. Korvac: The Korvac saga is an amazing series of books. It would be interesting to have this OP cosmic hero in the game.
 18. Korvus: This Starjammer gets most of his power throught the Blade of the Phoenix. He became a Starjammer after Corsair (Cyclop & Havok's dad) was killed by his third son, Vulcan.
 19. Krystalin: Ruth Kristen Porter Ogada is a Marvel 2099 X-Man who can contruct whatever she wants by pulling crystals out of the air. She usually makes a bo staff and different shields/armor. 
20. Kismet: AKA Paragon, Kismet is the "Her" to Adam Warlock's "Him". She was created by the Enclave at The Beehive. She was born a man changing into female after her first cocoon rest. She has the same cosmic powers of Adam Warlock.
 21. Kamikaze: New Mutants Vol 1 #100 is often known for being the first X-Force book. In actuality the first reference of X-Force is in New Mutants Vol 1 #93, this is an important book because it also is the first-time meeting of Wolverine and Cable. A sidenote to #93 is a character named Kamikaze who can fly and blow himself up. *Yes, I'm THAT big of an X-Force nerd.

That's 21 K's...1 more than Roger Clemens and Kerry Woods. Enjoy!

----------


## CenturianSpy

I wasn't going to post this, today...but, with the overhaul of the system, I decided that we need to 'over-post' until we get the continuity back into our SHSO threads. So here is my list of "L" characters:




1. *Lightspeed*: I'm continually shocked that the Power Pack never had a cartoon about them. A group of kids who got their powers from a Kymellian (reverse-Centaur) that travel around on a ship called Friday and can access a mythical land called "Elsewhere" that has  dinosaurs and crazy buildings SCREAMS syndication and a few movies. I want Julie Powers to have a rainbow trail, health regeneration and I want some Elsewhere missions. I also want the Power Pack to be 'kid-sized'. I think they'd be HUGELY popular.
2. *Lionheart*: If you read my previous lists you know that this is my all-time favorite Marvel uniform. Having Kelsey with that Sword of Might producing blasts and shields would be amazing. I hope we get an Excalibur theme someday.
3. *Longshot*: Longshot should have a jetpack, cleavers, spike-net, and energy gun combo attacks or PUs/HU. He should also have a mullet. If you wanted to get greedy, you could ask for some Mojo missions.
4. *Lockjaw*: I'd want him playable, but I would gladly accept him as a pet. If we get him that means an Inhuman theme or a fun Pet Avenger theme (with Throg?!). If Lockjaw is playable, I want him to swallow baddies for a PU. He should be as tall as the standard hero and have special interactions with the fire hydrants.
5. *Leader*: He's been spotted in the code. I hope we get some new giant robots in a Leader mission(s) to go along with telekinetic attacks.
6. *Lady Deathstrike*: Yuriko would make an excellent female villain mission, we only have Enchantress and Mystique. Along with her 'claws'  she should have sword attacks. Gaz could give us the human or cyborg form. We need more X-Men stuff!
7. *Living Laser*: I love all three of Arthur Parks main uniforms. A laser-shooting and hologram-producing villain would be fun to fight against and as.
8. *Lifeguard*: Heather Cameron has similar powers to Darwin, being able to change her body to what is needed. Lately (before her death) she has been trapped in her Shi'ar gold skin 'bird' form. I want her to be able to change into different animals and have a team defense boost.
9. *Living Lightning*: SHSO needs a pure electrical hero or villain (I'm talking about Elektro, Gaz!). I love Storm's and Thor's attacks. Will Miguel's sexuality keep him from SHSO?
10. *Living Mummy*: I think we'll probably get Man-Thing this Halloween, it would be nice to see a Halloween theme with Man-Thing, Living Mummy, either Liliths (neither made my "L"-list), or Jack-O'lantern. I really want a spooky, foggy town with a cemetery & abandoned church or abandoned theme park mission. Think Scooby-Doo, Gaz!
11. *Legion*: Omega-level mutant's vast powers makes it difficult to choose attacks. Legion's high-top hair and reality warping would make for fun missions and as a playable. Would love to hear the Voice Interactions (VIs or voice-relationships) with him and Dr. Nemesis (where is our X-Force, Gaz?!!!). I also want to see some Muir Island content.
12. *Lyja*: Who doesn't want a playable female, shape-shifting Skrull in SHSO? How great would a Fantastic Five Lyja (as Ms. Fantastic) be?

I hope you enjoyed it!

----------


## the_key_24

My first list! YAY!


#1 - Scorpion: This was one of my favorite Spider-Man villains since I was a kid. I could honestly see some good combos with his tail. His P1 could be shooting acid out of his tail. His HU could even be him donning the Venom symbiote for a while, boosting Armor, Damage, and Speed.

#2 - Spyke: The only X-Man that NEVER was in the comics, Spyke can generate, well, spikes and fire them at enemies. His P1 could be the flaming spike shown in the picture and his HU could be him drinking a soda can and gaining the armor also in the picture (The same way his mutation accelerated in one of the episodes)

#3 - HERBIE: Honestly, who DOESN't want HERBIE in the game? He was even in the show, for Pete's sake! I could see him being both a sidekick AND hero. Maybe firing lasers or doing combos with his arms or whatever! Plus he's so cute for a possibly deadly robot!

#4 - Tinkerer: OK, this is one of the few obscure one's on this list. The Tinkerer was first in The Amazing Spider-Man #2 and was actually a really good villain. Even if he did at first seem to be an alien. He could use his technology, like Scorpion's tail (he made it) and Mysterio's suit (made that too) as well as his many guns (like the one in the picture) to battle enemies.

#5 - Agent Jay: You might be saying now, "But Key, MIB isn't Marvel, it's a movie and TV series." Well actually, it was first made by Marvel Comics. Think about it, Will Smith as Agent Jay beating up Super-Skrull. All the guns and even the gravity defying car that could maybe use Ghost Riders hotspots and the flying ones too. Heck, Gaz maybe could even do a MIB Month with Agent Jay and Agent Kay!

#6 - Anti-Venom: He's in the code, he is amazing, he was in Spider-Man: Edge of Time, there is NO reason he shouldn't be in the game. I'd buy him EVEN if he was a costume swap of Venom.

#7 - Arcade: As a villain, his stage could be filled with evil clowns and robotic seals! As a hero, well, he could use...his stuff from Murderworld? The only reason he wouldn't be in is maybe because of Murderworld though.

#8 - X-23: OK, she is amazing. I mean, even though she's a clone of Wolverine (literally), she could have a P1 using her foot claws and her two-clawed hands. Her P2 could be her Trigger Scent, and her P3 could be a frenzy attack. She might have to have a different set of clothes for SHSO, oh, and maybe not bring up a certain part of her past...

#9 - Skarr: He's in the code already but I am still putting him on this list, same as A-Bomb below.

#10 - Bullseye/Dark Hawkeye: Well, he could use his cards or anything that he can throw like his darts or bombs. Dark Hawkeye could be an alt costume for him.

#11 - Carnage: "But he's on the Do Not Use list!" I don't care, he is awesome and really should be in this game! He could be like a mix of Venom and Wolverine with his attacks! Next...

#12 - Vulture: Another great Spider-Man villain. He could use magnetic attacks (from his first set of wings) or attacks like Falcon.

#13 - Leader: Gamma weaponry, anybody?

#14 - Gargoyle: The first Gargoyle was Hulk's first enemy, and he was actually not too bad. His imagining as the Leader's assistant  made me think of hoping he was in SHSO. He could use guns that slow down enemies, even mind control them for his P3 maybe.

#15 - A-Bomb: Same as Skarr, nuff said

#16 - J Jonah Jameson: At least have him as an NPC! Heck, maybe it could be if you do a mission for him, he gives you the mission and/or gives you a full crafting part of the player's choice!

#17 - Hobgoblin: A recolor of Green Goblin that I would LOVE to buy.

#18 - Phil Coulson: Agents of SHIELD and Ultimate Spider-Man really popularized him. He would be amazing AND he's in the code!

#19 - Stan FREAKING Lee: Oh what? He can't be used in the game? Why not? He would be amazing! He could change into different characters, he could web swing, double jump or super jump, use all hotspots, etc. etc. He would be the ONLY single character worth buying for more than 900 Gold.

#20 - YOU! (sorry, I forgot the mirror): Think about it! Customized character styles, attacks, and abilities!

Well, next, I and CenturianSpy will hopefully be doing a duel Top 10 Most wanted. Stick around for my next solo list of Top 10 Symbiotes!

----------


## CenturianSpy

> My first list! YAY!
> #5 - Agent Jay: You might be saying now, "But Key, MIB isn't Marvel, it's a movie and TV series." Well actually, it was first made by Marvel Comics. Think about it, Will Smith as Agent Jay beating up Super-Skrull. All the guns and even the gravity defying car that could maybe use Ghost Riders hotspots and the flying ones too. Heck, Gaz maybe could even do a MIB Month with Agent Jay and Agent Kay!


Genius, now I want MIB!




> #19 - Stan FREAKING Lee: Oh what? He can't be used in the game? Why not? He would be amazing! He could change into different characters, he could web swing, double jump or super jump, use all hotspots, etc. etc. He would be the ONLY single character worth buying for more than 900 Gold.


Gaz needs to get on this. At LEAST get his voice stuff done ASAP.




> Well, next, I and CenturianSpy will hopefully be doing a duel Top 10 Most wanted.


You want to pick the topic? 

Nice job!

----------


## CenturianSpy

Most of us know May 4th to be Star Wars day, but since 1894 it has been known as Bird Day. To celebrate my nephew and I have gathered 105 of Marvel's top bird characters, bird-named characters or objects, and feathered friends. It is in four parts. *NOTE that only Part 1 is in a order of one of my "Top 10 or so" lists. Here we go:




1. *Thunderbird II*: OK, you caught me. My love of Warpath (James Proudstar) knows NO bounds BUT he was the 2nd 'Thunderbird'! I want him to have his two vibranium knives. I'd also prefer him in his X-Force black & gray uniform...but I also want this one.
2. *Mockingbird*: Agent 19 AKA Barbara "Bobbi" Morse. Who doesn't want her and her battle-staves in SHSO? She'd could also be the first female with a staff.
3. *Blackbird*: A shocker, right?! Also known as the X-Jet, I want this in SHSO as part of an X-Men zone AND I want a vehicle mission AND a Blackbird arcade game.
4. *Songbird*: Melissa Joan Gold. Will she be the first sonic character Gaz gives us? I know we have Mohawk Storm and Impossible Man's specials to go along with a few roaring specials of Wolvie and Sabretooth, but we need a sonic hero.
5. *Howard the Duck*:I think he'd be one of the most popular in the game. So would his fire hydrant-looking 'Iron Duck' alt. Maybe next April Fool's Day?
6. *Nighthawk*: I have no idea which of the 5 main versions appeared in SHS. All I do know is that I want him, his claws, his lasers, and his bolt guns in SHSO. I'd take either his 'hero' outfit on the left or his 'villain' outfit on the right.
7. *Darkhawk*: Chris Powell. Darkhawk can fly, has regenerative healing, can produce energy shields, can shoot heat beams out of his visor, has a grappling claw on his right hand that he can shoot out with a chain, and he has an amulet on his chest that can shoot out concussive blasts. That, and he looks bad-ass.
8. *Hawkeye II*: Kate Bishop. SHSO could use a female archer. Especially one that also uses a staff/battle staves and a sword.
9. *El Aguila*: 'The Eagle' is a swordsman that shoots electricity out of the sword! He was in the first comicbook I read and I've loved him ever since, even if he is a Zorro rip-off. I want a classic fencing swashbuckler in SHSO.
10. *Thunderbird*: John Proudstar. Warpath's older, wimpier, and dead brother. But, he was a member of the Exhiles as well as War (one of Apocalypse's four horsemen).




11. *Red Raven*: Marvel's first winged-hero (Timely Comics 1940). He needs a ray-gun and an anti-gravity gun.
12. *Vulture*: Most of us would want the original Sinister 6 member, Adrian Toomes, over Blackie Drago or Clifton Shallot. I also think we'd want the classic green outfit over the black, Ultimate one. I also want him bald. Like Iceman, Vulture with hair is stupid.
13. *The Angel*: Marvel's first 'Angel', Thomas Halloway was a gun-toting detective with no superpowers. 1939 people! What a year!
14. *Snowbird*: We need more Alpha Flight members. How great would transforming into white versions of an owl, wolf, wolverine, and Tanaraq (yeti) for your PUs/HU. Gaz messed up with Reptil, the game needs a true shapeshifter.
15. *Killraven*: This hero set in the future, one based on the return of HG Wells' aliens from "War of the World", is an expert swordsman and the shuriken. He often sports a Captain America shield as well. I also want his serpent-horse running on the Quicksilver hotspots.
16. *Starhawk I & II*: A GotG member. From wiki:


> Starhawk can manipulate light to create concussive force blasts of photonic energy, heat, and solid-light constructs


. There are male and female versions, with the male the most prevalent. 
17. *Warbird*: OK, I understand that "Warbird" is the name of the group of Shi'ar bodyguards/assassins...BUT...Ava'Dara Naganandini (the group's leader) also goes by that name. She is an expert with her energy sword.
18. *Killer Shrike*: Simon Maddicks is a classic Marvel whipping-boy. He gets beat up by heroes and villains alike. He has some nice wrist shooters and some sharp talons. I think there should be more minor boss mini-missions as well as 'guest' bank robber/zone villainry to battle.
19. *American Eagle*: Although I'd prefer the Native American garb, sensitivities would dictate the newer version of the crossbow-toting Jason Strongbow. So, we should get his motorcycle and eaglehead helmet.
20. *Firebird*: Another Marvel pyrokinetic. Bonita Juarez got her powers from a meteorite that was laced with alien energy.

----------


## CenturianSpy

21. *Griffin*: Most of Johnny Horton story-lines involve him breaking out of a prison and be caught again. He got his superpowers from bionics and a mutant serum. I'd like to see some prison break missions.
22. *Phantom Eagle*: Karl Kaufman. This guy flew a biplane! I'd love to see time-traveling missions (who wouldn't want a WW2 mission?) and some vehicle missions. The crafting function screams 'build a vehicle' to me.
23. *Lady Lark*: A sonic hero created in the mid-70's, Linda Lewis AKA Skylark, got her wings from Blue Eagle.
24. *Owl*: Leland Owlsley  is a mice-eating villain who can glide using his cape and use his steel talons to fight. I'd love to see Gaz do some owl-type head turns and googly eyes.
25. *Blue Eagle*: James Dore Jr. AKA American Eagle AKA Cap'n Hawk is the son of the original American Eagle. He gets the ability to fly from the anti-gravity wings developed by his parents. He uses a triangle shield and various 'ancient' melee weapons. I'd like either of his costumes.
26. *Black Crow*: Paralyzed from falling off a skyscraper construction site and given powers from the "Earth Mother", Jesse fights with a spear, bow & arrow, and knife. He can also shape-shift into a puma, bolt of lighting, or a giant crow. He also has the ability to make mist. 
27. *American Eagle*: James Dore Sr. and his wife created the wings that he, his son, and Lady Lark used to fight villains. I'm a sucker for the old Squadron Supreme.
28. *Warbird*: When are we going to get a Carol Danvers alt? I like this boozy version.
29. *Deathbird*: This Shi'ar warrior is Cyclops and Havok's sister-in-law. She fights with javelins- which would be cool to see. She should also have a winged attack, talon strikes, and her huge energy cannon.
30. *Birdy*: SHSO needs more sub-bosses. Fighting her and Sabretooth at the same time would be great. Avoiding huge guns would be great.
31. *Bloodhawk*: Lemuel is a 2099 X-Men who should have regenerative health to go along with the standard wing and talon attacks.
32. *Raptor*: Marvel's 2nd (of 3) "Raptor"s. This is Brenda Drago, daughter of the 2nd Vulture. She started bad, then became a New Defender and now works with Spider-Girl and is the wife of Norman Osborn. She can fly (of course) and her wingtips are razor sharp.
33. *Lifeguard*: A shape-shifting, gold-skinned hero has been stuck in this bird form for quite a while. She is the sister of Slipstream.



34. *Thunderbird III*: Neal Shaara is a flying pyrokinetic that shoots plasma instead of fire from his hands.
35. *Warhawk*: Mitchell Tanner gets his bluish skin from the omnium cellular regeneration experiments by the US Govt. He was a career soldier recruited by the CIA and went crazy after seeing his family destroyed by the US Govt. He uses many US military weapons including dart guns.
36. *Black Talon II*: I want this version of Black Talon (there are three), Desmond Drew, to have a zombie/voodoo mission...and I want the Sorcerer Supreme, brother Voodoo to combat him with. MORE ZOMBIES!
37. *Hawk God*: Ever wonder who killed most of the Watchers? Look no further. He later was condemned by the Living Tribunal into a statue. His powers were then awoken by the creatures that became Starhawk.
38. *The Pigeon*: Another Spider-Ham ally. Will we get more of this universe?
39. *Black Swan II*: Yabbat Ummon Tarru is a princess from another dimension taken in by the Black Swans and she is bent on destroying Earth-616 to save her own world.
40. *Black Talon III*: Samuel Barone pictured in his original outfit moves to that of his predecessor Desmond Drew. He also has the razor tipped gloves and boots as well as a Athame (voodoo knife).
41. *Cardinal/Harrier*: Donald Joshua Clendenon's suit allows him to fly, shoot grenades, and shoots tar. He leads the Air Force, a mercenary group who is often at odds with the New Warriors.
42. *Squackeye*: Earth-8311's (Spider-Ham's universe) version of Hawkeye.
43. *Talon*: Shir Ydrn Talonis AKA Blue Talon, is a member of the Fraternity of Raptors (Shi'a). His suit is a blue version of Darkhawk's with similar powers.
44. *Icarus*: Jay Guthrie is brother to Cannonball and Husk. That would be a nice three character theme.
45. *Angry Eagle*: Part of Jubilee's MC2 (Earth-982) X-People, Angry Eagle uses stun-daggers.
46. *Falcon II*: Samantha Wilson-Bradley. Daughter of the original Falcon, she married Elijah Bradley (black Captain America).
47. *Eagle-Eye*: Francis Barton, son of Hawkeye and Mockingbird. SHSO could use some kid-size/teen-size heroes.
48. *Bloodhawk III*: Heather Lemuel of Earth-96099. She has healing powers.
49. *Black Swan*: A German assassin/mercenery swordsman, Swan can absorb other mutants powers. And if we get him, it probably means we already have Agent-X.
50. *Phantom Eagle II*: AKA Count Nefarius AKA Moonstone. We once possessed a Kree lifegem that gave him his powers, then he went under the same ionic power experiment that Count Nefaria used to gain super-abilities.
51. *Kestrel*: Annie Jones got her powers of flight (on crystalline-feathered wings) and firing crystal darts from the Gene Match Device, just like the other Gene Dogs.
52. *Order of the Black Swans*: #49 was part of this group of priestesses that are at odds with the Black Priests. This story-device will be used to expand-connect the Multiverse. How great would a Multiverse-jumping mission be?
53. *Oriole*: Air Force member who can shoot blade off his wrist guards.
54. *Sparrow*: Air Force member kidnapped/brainwashed by the Soldiers of Misfortune now goes by the code name "Fast". She uses her razor wings and advanced weaponry.
55. *Tanager*: Air Force member that has a suit that can induce sonic attacks.[/QUOTE]

----------


## CenturianSpy

56. *Griffin*: Eliot Franklin AKA Clown (NOT the Thunderball-Wrecking Crew character of the same name), is a gamma Corps. member who can fly, has sharp talons and can spit acid. 
57. *Krait*: Three words- Shi'ar Death Commandos. I want them all.
58. *Kukulkan*: This Mayan wind god is in the public domain, but the game needs some jungle missions.
59. *Gamecock*: Carlos Cabrera is a small-time gang leader who would make an excellent Mayhem mission.
60. *Blue Eagle III*: My favorite group of the Initiative was the Liberteens. I love the homage they had toward heroes from the 40s.
61. *Harpy*: Before Bett Ross was the Red She-Hulk, MODOK transformed her into the Harpy.
62. *Kiwi Black*: Marcus Skaar is Nightcrawler's brother. He has focused energy attacks through touch.
63. *Hummingbird*: AKA Aracely, Hummingbird is a powerful telepath that is said to be the host to  Huitzilopochtli, the Aztec God of War.
64. *Rapture*: Rapture is an artificial copy of the winged, blue-skinned mutant nun known as Sister Joy which was created by Cerebro. Cerebro gained sentience and used the nanite-DNA to create his own X-Men. Rapture is a skilled swordsman.
65. *Red Raven*: Dania is thought of as the daughter of the original Red Raven. She has similar powers.
66. *Raptor II*: Gary Wilton, Jr. has the normal bird-superpowers- flight & sharp talons.
67. *Quacksilver*: Earth-8311's version of Pietro.




68. *Aragorn*: The winged steed of Black Knight, and later Valkyrie. Along with running on hotspots, I would love a vehicle/rideable animal mission.
69. *Giraud of Haven*: He was the 9th Phoenix. A male Phoenix would be easy to do.
70. *Strider*: The Black Knight's first flying horse. The black horse with the bat wings is Valinor.
71. *Psi-Hawk*: The first Psi-Hawk was created by a group called Psi Force, but the second was the cousin of the leader (Emmitt Proudhawk) of Psi Force, Michael Proudhawk. Psi-Hawk is a pyrotechnic via psionic energy.
72. *Blackbird*: AKA Jackdaw, this Femizon often uses a grappling claw to bind her enemies.
73. *Skyhawk*: Winston Manchester got his superpowers from the Eygyptian god, Seth.
74. *Peregrine*: Alain Racine is a master of savate and Silver Sable International supplied Peregrine with special weaponry including ammonium bromide gas grenades (to induce unconsciousness), napalm bolas, taser darts, thermite grenades, and an electromagnetic scrambler.
75. *Warhawk*: A Kree robot.
76. *Windeagle*: Hector Santiago Ruiz is an enemy of Black Panther.
77. *Captain Wings*: A member of the British superteam, The Crusaders. Captain Wings got his powers from a mystical cab driver named Alfie.
78. *Falcona*: An Inhuman who can control birds of prey with her mind.
79. *Osprey*: Oscar Kincaid Jr has no abilities. The Wizard made an example of him putting an anti-gravity disk on him. He hasn't been seen since.
80. *Zadkiel*: The Angel of Vengeance is an expert swordsman.
81. *Falcon*: Carl Burgess was Marvel's first Falcon. He could fly and fight.
82. *Tito Bohusk, Jr.*: A future X-Men and grandson of Beak (Barnell Bohusk). He can fly and fight with his talons.
83. *Red Vulture*: The newest version of the Vulture, Jimmy Natale was unwittingly transformed by Prof. Charles Goss. He has real wings and spits acid.
84. *Red Gull*: Earth-8311 has bad guys, too.
85. *Redbird*: The daughter of Alpha Flight's Shaman and Snowbird she is a member of the elite Epsilon Flight.

----------


## CenturianSpy

86. *Evilhawk*: Dargin Bokk is actually more reptilian than bird-like. He hails from the planet Luq and is an android, now. He is a foe of Darkhawk, and like his enemy, he gets his powers from the amulet on his chest.
87. *Redford Raven*: This is an Old West bankrobber that was in comics in the early 60's. So, I want him.
88. *Bird-Man*: There have been 2 (some say 3) Bird-Mans in Marvel. All have been villains that either teamed with the Ani-Men or the Unholy Three.
89. *Hex*: Dominic Destine of CLANdestine is an illusionist. He just likes to occasionally wear a cape made of bird feathers.
90. *Blackbird*: This is Sam Wilson in Morgan Le Fay's Earth-398.
91. *Cuckoo*: AKA Kay Cera AKA Jasmine Destine. Cuckoo is a telepath on the CLANDestine.
92. *Bird-Brain*: An Ani-Mate created by the Ani-Mater, Marvel's very own Dr. Monreau.
93. *Beak*: Barnell Bohusk looked like this before he lost his powers. He now goes by Blackwing which looks like an all black version of Darkhawk (lower pic). Beak saved the entire Marvel multiverse... if you want to know how, read more comics.
94. *Hawkshaw*: SHSO could use a little Genosha. Hawkshaw is a member of the Press Gang, Genosha's super-police.
95. *Black Talon I*:The first Black Talon was Pascal Horta, a painter who lost his hand in an auto-accident. Undergoing experimental surgery, he was given the hand of an African-American serial killer, "Strangler Burns", who was put to death. The serial killer blood in his new hand overcame Horta's peaceful nature and drove him to commit murders. This came out in 1941!
96. *Nightingale*: A psychic/healer and member of the First Line.
97. *Chickenwings*: Just another Morlock that Sabretooth killed. A hipster.
98. *Fifi the Duck*: Doctor Bong's amphropomorphic chambermaid he created using his Evolvo-chamber. Would make a great NPC.
99. *Stepford Cuckoos* Celeste, Esme, Irma "Mindee", Phoebe, & Sophie AKA Five-in-One are the cloned daughters of Emma Frost. Esme and Sophie died in the Phoenix-Warsong, and the remaining three go by Three-in-One. They have also been named part of the Weapons Plus program, they are Weapon XIV (14, the one after Fantomex).
100. *Blue Eagles*: A totalitarian police force, modelled after the Squadron Supreme's Blue Eagle, in service of the Global Directorate.
101. *Victor Ten Eagles*: Friend to the X-Men 2099 and member of the Lawless, a 2099 superhero team.
102. *Vulture*: Doctor Isidoro Scarlotti is an Italian scientist, leader of the International League of Criminals. He was an enemy of the first Human Torch (Jim Hammond) and Toro during the Cold War in the comics from 1954!
103. *Warhawk*: Tom Nakadai is a member of the Harriers- A team of mercenaries hired to hunt down Jubilee, Psylocke, and Wolverine.
104. *Eagle*: Lars Dinkelbach of Britain's S.T.O.R.M. is like SHIELD's Nick Fury.
105. *Sparrow*: H.R. O'Damai is Underground Legion in the unpopular Blackwulf series.


I hope this comes in handy! Get to work on some birds, Gaz!

----------


## Ravin' Ray

Whoa. What a list. I'm starting to feel small and unworthy of making my own list. Well, not really, but that is one heck of a job! You've posted many of my own choices too, and I'll add my reasons for wanting them, for now.

Kate Bishop and Thor Girl: Seriously, if the four male Avengers are being "honored" with their Hydra Four counterparts, I'd like to see a team-up of American Dream, Rescue, Thor Girl, and Kate Bishop.

Silverclaw, Silver Sable, Silver Samurai: If Gaz plans to add more silver heroes other than Spider-Ham, the easiest way is with heroes with "silver" in their name.

Nighthawk, Power Princess and Hyperion: Squadron Supreme please.

Vulture and Deathbird: I'd like to see some aerial combat with either Falcon. Plus we still have no Shi'ar.

Snowbird: More Alpha Flight!

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Silverclaw, Silver Sable, Silver Samurai: If Gaz plans to add more silver heroes other than Spider-Ham, the easiest way is with heroes with "silver" in their name.


You're lack of Silvermane is disturbing. Get it together, man!







> Vulture and Deathbird: I'd like to see some aerial combat with either Falcon. Plus we still have no Shi'ar.


I hope we get 'flying' missions, the limiting of heroes for certain missions gives me hope this will happen. I also want vehicle missions...especially horse. The lack of Shi'ar *SUCKS!*.




> Snowbird: *More Alpha Flight!*


Hell yeah!

----------


## CenturianSpy

It's the first Duel!

I hope everyone enjoys the dueling lists prepared by myself and The_key_24 (Squire Bird Mage). The duel's rules were easy enough, pick your top 10 Marvel Brotherhood members and give them their PUs/HU. *We have no idea what the other will post*. May the best duel get picked up by Gaz for a theme (wishful thinking)! Here is mine:




1. *Professor X*: Member during 6th incarnation. He is the most glaring missing character in SHSO. I think the levitating chair would be needed (too many stairs in the zones). I want Gaz to go back to its roots with this character- by that we need more cartoony violence. His chair should have two giant boxing gloves coming out of each arm for various combo hits. For his three PUs  and HU I want: a giant hammer (or psychic pie) out of his chair, a Team-defense boost psychic shield, a 'bumper car' type charging attack, a pineapple-shooting gun from his chair.
2. *Forge*: Member in the Ultimate universe. Gaz hates Native Americans. Maybe that's just me. My BRILLIANT idea for Forge is for him to have a shop in an X-Men zone where you can change your unwanted multiple items into items you do want. This could piggyback the already fun 'Crafting' part of the game (Imagine using crafting materials to build rare cards or vehicles). Anyway, my 3 PUs and HU would be: plasma blasts from blaster out of his bionic arm, Team-damage boost through a Native American-animal spell, a bionic kick, and a megablast from his Neutralizer gun.
3. *Blob*: Member in most of the incarnations. Gaz hates fat people. Even Kingpin is too skinny for my taste. I digress, along with his wrestling singlet and cuffs I want Fred Dukes to have the following three PUs and one HU: Belly bump, 'Food Fight' (he throws various large food items like turkey legs, full pizzas, wedding cakes), Mega-burp (after drinking a 2 liter of soda), and belly flop.
4. *Sauron*: Member of the 4th incarnation. Where is our Savage Land stuff?! You mean all we get is Ka-Zar's furniture...and some of the pieces cost gold?! Thanks for nothing, Gaz! I'm sure most of you have had similar rants. Here's my wanted PUs/HU for Karl Lykos: Claw and Beak attack, Team-speed boost with screensize attck from Hypnotic eye, Fire-Breath, and Biggest Wings-attack.
5. *Pyro*: Member of many of the Brotherhood incarnations. Saint-John Allerdyce needs to be in SHSO. My four ideas for his PUs/Hu are: Flame V (like Enchantress' move), Flame spin, Flaming pineapples (he throws many pineapples, sets them on fire, they fall in classic 'death-from-above' move), Floor is lava (sets a large area of the ground on fire attacking every one in the area).
6. *Toad*: Member in many of the incarnations.  Along with hopping around (instead of running), wall-climbing, mega-jump, and regenerating health, I'd like to see Mortimer Toynbee have these 4 attacks for his PUs/HU: Frog Jump (jump attack hitting multiple baddies), Frog Spit (acid/mucous that slows & hurts enemies), Ribbit (a mega burp where Toad's throat balloons up before attack), and Sumptin-un-me-tung (a huge tongue lashing).
7. *Multiple Man*: Member of the Ultimate Brotherhood. I want Jamie Madrox to have a line dance, 'Riverdance', or even a boy-band dance move with five versions of himself. That being said, here's the four moves for his PUs/HU: Double Trouble- two Jamies and one holds the other spinning in a circle while the other one kicks, Three's a Crowd- two Jamies throw another a kamikaze-bomb Jamie at a baddie, Fourth of July- four Jamies shoot three shots (red, white, and blue) while standing back-to-back in a square formation, Party of Five- Five Jamies, some punching, some kicking, some shooting.
8. *Longshot*: Member of the Ultimate Brotherhood. I want Mojo missions as well. During those missions I want Longshot's PUs/HU to possibly be: spinning grappling hook, Good Luck- a self damage +speed +healing boost, a circling jet pack attack, Bad Luck...For YOU!- an attack were Longshot throws at least ten of the blades from his bandoleer.
9. *Avalanche*: Member of the third incarnation, as well as being prominent in the 2nd X-Men cartoon series. Dominikos Ioannis Petrakis would be well-served to have the following four attacks: 6.0 on the Richter scale- knockdown with small damage in an area 1/4 of the screen, 7.0 on the Ricter scale- knockdown with medium damage in a directional 1/4 of the screen (like Thing's attack), 8.0 on the Richter scale- medium damage to half the screen with rock spikes coming from the ground), 9.0 on the Richter scale- large cracks in ground in all directions causing big damage.
10. *Daken*: Member of the 14th incarnation of the Brotherhood. One of Wolverine's many sons (the dude is quite prolific). If his sexuality doesn't keep him from SHSO I would like to see the following attacks: Claw slash (Regular Wolvie's P1), Beserker Fury- multiple claw strikes, S.O.W.- Son of a Wolverine- multiple (healing, speed, damage boost), Muramasa wrists- claw attacks just from the wrist claws (I imagine the strikes to be gut shot jabs

'Tis a good list...

----------


## the_key_24

1. Toad - He was in SHS, his P1 could be Acid Spit, His P2 could be A Tounge Whip and his P3 could be a Super Leap. His HU could be a Huge Paralyzing Spitbomb
2. Mastermind - He's more fitted for a boss with his powers of memory manipulation and illusion creation
3. Blob - He could use his Gravity Field as his HU, reflecting attacks back at opponents, his P1 could be a bounce on the ground, his P2 could be a charge, and his P3 could be spinning enemies around his Personal Gravity Field, hitting them with punches.
4. Avalanche - He is a major member of the Brotherhood, he could create cracks in the ground that kill enemies with is HU, His P1 could be a Seismic Wave, His P2 could be two Seismic Shocks, stunning enemies, and his P3 could be a Triple Wave, creating three waves in front of him.
5. Professor X - He was shown at SDCC, his P1 could be Psychic Laser, his P2 could be a Multiple Enemy Trap, his P3 could be Confusion Blast! and his HU could be Psychic Spikes, just like Onslaught.
6. Mimic - He has the powers of the Original X-Men (Iceman, Angel, Cyclops, Jean, Beast) His P1 would be Cyclops', his P2 would be Beast's P1, his P3 would be Angel's healing move, His HU would be Holding enemies in place while blasting them with Laser blasts
7. Angel Salvadore - P1: An Ice Beam! freezing enemies, P2: Dual Lasers of both fire and ice, P3: Fireballs similar to Super Skrull's, HU: A giant fire bomb with residue damage
8. Spiral - She was in M:AA, P1: Spinning Blades, P2: Song of the Siren, a stun move on all enemies, P3: Song of Hatred, a song that confuses enemies and makes them attack each other. HU: A huge combo of blades, multiple slashes and uppercuts
9. Selene - Also in M:AA, although I would consider her to be better as a boss, she would attack with psychic moves and giant Chess pieces because she is the Black Queen *chuckles*
10. Sauron - A giant pteradactyl that would be PERFECT as a playable character. P1: Fire Breath!, P2: A draining move right before doing the enemies attack, P3: Calls in some pteradactyls that rain ancient dung on the enemies (oh come on, we've had pigeon poop in the game, the pteradactly dung could be the same thing) HU: Hypnotizes enemies with a giant glasses stare, turning them (even bosses) against each other.

Also, next up, the Symbiotes are coming, and they're looking for brains (or at least one of them is)

----------


## Raven

Great lists both of you, I'd second every one of your recommendations to Gaz, but my fav pick would have to be Spiral - she'd be a blast to play.

----------


## Shadow

> Great lists both of you, I'd second every one of your recommendations to Gaz, but my fav pick would have to be Spiral - she'd be a blast to play.


Same here but my favorite is Daken.

----------


## CenturianSpy

I'm excited for today's update...hopefully it should be a double update because of last week's snafu. Here's the list:




1. *Mr. Sinister*: Nathaniel Essex is one of the best bad guys EVER, and anyone who wants mostly to destroy Apocalypse can't be _all_ bad. Whether you like his Marauders or you have much better taste by liking the Nasty Boys, you know that X-Men stories are better off with him. I want a Mr. Sinister mission with Nasty Boys sub-bosses (especially Ruckus, Slab, and Gorgeous George). Sinister should be able to shape-shift (especially into Gambit) and have various telekinetic attacks. I wonder what Rogue would say to him...
2. *Mockingbird*: Who doesn't want Bobbi and her battle staves? It'll be interesting what happens to her with the combination of the Super Soldier Serum and the Infinity Formula... I'm sure her superpowers are just one gamma ray, cosmic ray, blood transfusion (etc) away.
3. *M-11*: AKA Human Robot (pictured with Jimmy Woo). M-11 should be part of an Agents of Atlas theme. He has telescoping arms that can be electrified, he can produce energy shields, and can shoot a 'death ray' out of his visor. I also think we need a robot in the game who has "The Robot" for a dance move. Why aren't the Agents of Atlas MORE popular?!!
4. *Miss America*: The Madeline Joyce-Frank character has been around since the 40's, she's super-strong and can fly, she use to have X-ray vision, but her eyesight went bad and now wears glasses. I want Gaz to be the groundbreaker in bringing the old comic book heroes/villains from the 30s-60s into the new age- I'm anxiously awaiting the day when I can play as a Liberty Legion or All-Winners Squad member.
5. *Master Mold*: I want a Master Mold mission (there's an incomplete one in the code) where you have to fight crazy amount of different-sized sentinels and Nimrods while you see Master Mold flying in the background (dropping Sentinels out of her chest). I want the Master Mold boss stage to be Master Mold sitting shooting different plasma blasts at you while occasionally 'birthing' a Sentinel out of her chest.
6. *Misty Knight*: Mercedes "Misty" Knight has a bionic arm that can shoot gravity-repulsor rays (like Iron Man), concussive blasts, and freeze rays. She was in SHS and would be awesome in SHSO.
7. *Medusa*: Medusalith Amaquelin Boltagon. Will we ever get an Inhuman theme? Or, will we see her as a Fantastic Four member? The different hair attacks that Gaz could come up with would be so much fun. Harspray emotes and different hairdo emotes would be needed as well.
8. *Man-Thing*: His name is in the code, only question is will we get him or Living Mummy this Halloween? I hope Gaz really considers a decent Halloween theme/month. Game needs that 'Scooby-Doo'-spooky feel. I'd love a first stage spooky, foggy town with a swamp and cemetery, a second stage with an abandoned theme park or carnival, and a boss stage at a abandoned church or castle. Man-Thing should have acid attacks as well as extending his body like a combo of Venom and Super Skrull's attacks.
9. *Miek*: Two words: Planet Hulk. It's rare that a character goes from good to bad like Miek does, but I'd love to see him as a hero as well as getting a King Miek mission, especially if it gets us either Planet Hulk missions or Savage Land missions.
10. *Mojo*: If Gaz ever decided that PVP is needed (they've gone on record numerous times saying this will never happen), the Mojo-verse would be the way to do it. Since we'll probably never see that happen, I'd like to get a solo-only Mojo mission were you face a sub-boss(es) of a random computer played squaddie(s) before you face the boss-level Mojo. I imagine spinning something similar to the prize wheel to determine who you are going to fight, and when you do fight that person you are in a crowd-filled arena. It would also be neat if after you beat all 24 spots (with a gold and/or adamantium score) the wheel you get Spiral! Gaz could charge 500+ gold for this style mission. Mojo should have his flying chair that can also transform into the spider-legged chair for an attack, with various weapons coming out of that chair.
11. *Mantis*: If we get this GotG member, it'll probably be the more-clothed version. Her character has jumped to DC, Eclipse, and Image comics- but is now back at Marvel. I'd love to see her plant-manipulation in SHSO.
12. *Meggan*: Are we ever going to get some Excalibur love in SHSO? Meggan is one of the most powerful mutants because she can mimic any other mutant's powers. She can fly on her own powers as well as shapeshift. The best part is if we get Meggan, that means we already have her husband Brian Braddock AKA Capt. Britain.




13. *Majik*: Illyana Nikolaevna Alexandria Rasputina is Colossus' sister. She should be able to cast spells, teleport (and have teleport attacks), create psionic shields and her Eldritch armor (possible team shield boost with double boost for her), and wield her flaming Soulsword (could be used for entire combo with a large Soulsword HU attack).
14. *Mettle*: Ken Mack is a surfer who, in a surfing accident, discovered that he was a mutant whose body was turning completely into iridium. He would have bruiser attacks- but hitting baddies with a surfboard would make a great PU. I would also want a Voice Interaction (VI or voice relationship in the code) with Silver/Dark Surfer.
15. *Mimic*: Holy crap, I left him off my "Bird" compendium! He was slated to be before Nighthawk. I'll have to start a "Bird" appendage list to add my misses. The_key_24 wrote (from the wiki): the flight powers of Angel, the animalistic physical traits of Beast, the eye beams of Cyclops, the psychic powers of Xavier and Jean Grey, and the power to manipulate and control ice of Iceman. 
16. *Mandarin*: Aldrich Killian is NOT the Mandarin, Marvel Cinematic Universe! I would love it if you had to face the Mandarin multiple times in a mission, and you have to attack him to knock off his ten rings. 3 the first stage, 3 the 2nd stage, and 4 on the boss level. Gaz could give him ten attacks based on those rings, that would bring some respect back to this character.
17. *Multiple Man*: (copied from my Tuesday post) I want Jamie Madrox to have a line dance, 'Riverdance', or even a boy-band dance move with five versions of himself. That being said, here's the four moves for his PUs/HU: Double Trouble- two Jamies and one holds the other spinning in a circle while the other one kicks, Three's a Crowd- two Jamies throw another a kamikaze-bomb Jamie at a baddie, Fourth of July- four Jamies shoot three shots (red, white, and blue) while standing back-to-back in a square formation, Party of Five- Five Jamies, some punching, some kicking, some shooting.
18. *Machine Man*: AKA Aaron Stack AKA Z2P45-9-X-51 or just X-51. I prefer the older version (are you shocked?). He should be able to fly, have telescoping legs and arms, fire bullets/lasers/grenades/flames out of his fingers.
19. *Marrow*: I love the Morlock story lines. This pink/purple skinned/haired mutant can grow her bones into different shapes at will for weapons or armor. She also has passive health regeneration. Sarah Rushman would be very welcome to SHSO.
20. *Ms. America*: I love the character America Chavez and the Demiurge storyline. I hope she brings her strength and flight to SHSO.
21. *Man-Ape*: Who doesn't want a Wakanda mission (jungle, Serengeti, then Wakandan palace) or zone? He's my favorite Black Panther villain. 
22. *Mr. Immortal*: Craig Hollis is a GLA. I would love it if this character had VERY weak attacks but an ENORMOUS health meter (2000 after badged max).

I hope you enjoyed it! Now bring on the Winter Soldier missions...

----------


## the_key_24

*#1 - Anti-Venom*
       Reasons: Not only is he in SHSO's code (furniture set and all) but he was also in Spider-Man: Edge of Time and has been an amazing character all around, also, he's the new SpecOps hero for M:AA
       Powers: Same as Venom
       Price: World Event Hero/In Venomous Box/Challenge Hero

*#2 - ZZXZ*
       Reasons: He's obscure and is also the only symbiote that eats BRAINS! They have zombies, so why not ZZXZ?
       Powers: P1: Symbiote Slash! (1 slash as regular, 2 as Super, 3 as Mega)
                  P2: Symbiote Throw! (stuns enemies with 5 different symbiote balls)
                  P3: BRAINS!!! (turns into a pool of symbiote goo that drains health from opponents and heals himself for 5 seconds)
                  HU: ZZXZ does his P3 for 2 seconds, then absorbs all the enemies and shoots them out at other enemies to deal MASSIVE damage.

*#3 - Carnage*
       Reasons: Does it matter if he's on the Do Not Use list? NO. He's amazing, and they could use Ultimate Carnage (since he's not exclusive to the cartoon series) if they wanted to, as he's less murderous.
       Powers: P1: Stretch Slash!
                  P2: Stretch Spin! (Carnage spins around slashing enemies)
                  P3: Symbiote Splatter! (Carnage throws little bits of Symbiote at enemies)
                  HU: Carnage zips around hitting enemies multiple times, then ending with a giant stomp on the ground

*#4 - Agent Venom*
       Reasons: He's in M:AA, so why not have Flash Thompson in SHSO? He could also have some nice quips with the Spider-Men.
       Powers: P1: Symbiote Bullets
                  P2: Symbiote Blast! (Venom throws a bomb that covers enemies in Symbiote Goo)
                  P3: OUT OF CONTROL! (Damage, Armor, and 
Speed boost)
                  HU: Same as Venom's excepts he spins when he 
attacks
*#5 - Scream*
       Reasons: She's in M:AA soon, and again, why not?
       Powers: P1: Hair Spin!
                  P2: Hair Whip! (Scream uses her hair to whip enemies five times)
                  P3: Symbiote Shhh! (Scream becomes stealthy)
                  HU: Scream does a similar HU as Venom but it's her hair that attacks and throws Symbiote Goo in four directions at the same time.

Sorry again for only five, but I'll make it up with the next one *suited* for your enjoyment! Until then, I will be doing another duel with Spy, so EN GARDE!

----------


## Nukky

All I want is UDON Taskmaster. Already have him in Marvel Heroes, now I need it for SHSO and M:AA.

----------


## Iridescent Gardener

Good job on those lists guys, it's always fun to read them  :Embarrassment:

----------


## the_key_24

#1 - Professor X - As I said from before, he was shown at SDCC, his P1 could be Psychic Laser, his P2 could be a Multiple Enemy Trap, his P3 could be Confusion Blast! and his HU could be Psychic Spikes, just like Onslaught, who was actually a combination of Prof. X and Magneto.

#2 - Mimic - As I said from the Brotherhood list, he has the powers of the Original X-Men (Iceman, Angel, Cyclops, Jean, Beast) His P1 would be Cyclops', his P2 would be Beast's P1, his P3 would be Angel's healing move, His HU would be Holding enemies in place while blasting them with Laser blasts. Then again he would become really OP...

#3 - Morph - Morph has the ability to, well, morph into anybody and use their powers. His P1 would be him morphing into an enemy, being undetected by them. His P2 would be morphing into a bigger enemy, scaring all the smaller ones. His P3 would be morphing into the boss of the level and using one of the bosses attacks. His HU would be morphing into Galactus and decimating everything.

#4 - Sunfire - He could honestly be a clone of Human Torch with more health and I'd buy him for a dollar!

#5 - Dazzler - She has amazing powers similar to Jubilee but also not as similar. Her P1 could be light beams stunning and damaging enemies, her P2 could be her singing and shooting off beams of light, and her P3 could be her and Jubilee doing pulsating waves of light and sparkles while some hip hop music plays. Her HU could be a light cage, trapping enemies in it and blinding the one who aren't trapped.

#6 - Forge - He is just amazing, and since I love tech, he went a little higher than some others. His P1 could be him neutralizing enemies with his gun, his P2 could be using his magic abilities to heal the team, and his P3 could be some magic bolts that deal lots of damage. His HU could be him putting on a mechanical backpack and blasting the whole stage!

#7 - Jubilee - I was one of few people who actually liked her in the original cartoon. Her P1 could be a giant blast of sparkles, her P2 could be a huge wave of sparkles, her P3 could be her calling in Dazzler and both firing tons of sparkles, and her HU could be her becoming a vampire and draining the health from all enemies into herself, then gives a team health boost.

#8 - Bishop - He is also amzing and still oddly not in the game unlike his partner Cable. His P1 could be firing his gun at several enemies, his P2 could be absorbing enemy fire and restoring health, his P3 could be him throwing out futuristic bombs, and his HU could be him taking enemy fire and redirecting it back at the enemies.

#9 - Spyke - As I said before, Spyke is the only X-Man that NEVER was in the comics, Spyke can generate, well, spikes and fire them at enemies. His P1 could be the flaming spike shown in the picture, his P2 could be him throwing spikes in a circle, his P3 could be him firing a giant drill spike and his HU could be him drinking a soda can and gaining the armor also in the picture (The same way his mutation accelerated in one of the episodes)

#10 - Dani Moonstar - Last but not least is the one X-Man than could give Mastermind a run for his money. Her P1 could be using clowns to stun and scare the enemies, her P2 could be a series of psionic arrows fired out at enemies, her P3 could be her using her psionic energy to crush enemies with sledgehammers, rubber ducks, or just meteorites. Her HU could be Dani using her sword to destroy all enemies on screen (or deal massive damage to bosses)

Hopefully this list was a great one. I had to leave out TONS of my other favorites but next time, there probably won't be as many taken out, I hope...so EN GARDE!

----------


## CenturianSpy

I'm excited for today's duel with The_key_24! The rules are simple, we agree on a category and post our top 10 from that category and include a pic and the 3 PU (Power-Ups) and one HU (Hero-Up). We have no idea what the other is posting until they are up. The only winners are us if Gaz uses these lists to give us characters/content, the only losers are us if Gaz doesn't give us this content! With that said, en garde!



1. *Warpath*: I think anyone who has read my posts know that James Proudstar is my 2nd favorite Marvel hero. This over 7ft tall X-Forcer is a knife-wielding, flying Apache warrior. For his 4 PUs/HU I would like to see: Knife Spin- I see Warpath spinning like Colossus with his knives out, Warrior/Hunter- solo health, speed, damage boost, Shatterstar's Bo- a spinning staff attack (like Daredevil's), Thunderbird punch- a huge, double-fisted punch. 
2. *Professor X*: (posted before) He is the most glaring missing character in SHSO. I think the levitating chair would be needed (too many stairs in the zones). I want Gaz to go back to its roots with this character- by that we need more cartoony violence. His chair should have two giant boxing gloves coming out of each arm for various combo hits. For his three PUs and HU I want: a giant hammer (or psychic pie) out of his chair, a Team-defense boost psychic shield, a 'bumper car' type charging attack, a pineapple-shooting gun from his chair.
3. *Forge*: (posted before) My BRILLIANT idea for Forge is for him to have a shop in an X-Men zone where you can change your unwanted multiple items into items you do want. This could piggyback the already fun 'Crafting' part of the game (Imagine using crafting materials to build rare cards or vehicles). Anyway, my 3 PUs and HU would be: plasma blasts from blaster out of his bionic arm, Team-damage boost through a Native American-animal spell, a bionic kick, and a megablast from his Neutralizer gun.
3.14. *Cerebro*: Not _officially_ part of my Top 10 (because "he" is in the arcade), but needs to be included. Cerebro was sentient for a while- and in many books is hinted that he (or she under the Cerebra name) is still sentient. A true Cerebro means an X-Men Zone, which is DEFINITELY missing from SHSO.
4. *Jubilee*: I mainly disliked her character from the X-Men cartoon because she reminded me of my sisters, but I miss her. I don't want her vampire-form or as Wondra (those would be acceptable repaints/retreads down the road), but as her teeny-bopper/mall-rat stage. Her 4 PUs/HU should resemble: Paf Attack- little fireworks shot out of her hand similar to Iceman's icicles or Human Torch's flames, Sparkler- should look close to Gambit's HU, Cherry Bomb- 2 or 3 concussive blasts, Grand Finale- she shoots out huge firework display.
5. *Bishop*: Lucas "Luke" Bishop was promised at CC11. For his 4 PUs/HU I'd like to see: Plasma gun- shooting in for directions, Laser Gun- three quick shots, Biokinetic blasts- multiple shots from his fists, Teleporting Punches- multiple target attack landing multiple punches.
6. *Banshee*: Who doesn't want this sonic ginger? I want Sean Cassidy's PUs/HU to be: A Little Bit Louder Now- a directional sonic blast (his combo should have some sonic blasts), Banshee Strike- fling attack hitting multiple targets (like Morbius' P2), Micro-bombs- Sean shoots his guns with micro-bomb bullets, Did You Hear That?- screen-size damage with knockdown. 
7. *Fantomex*: AKA Charlie-Cluster7, Jean-Phillepe, Weapon XIII. Fantomex is the thirteenth "creation" of the Weapons Plus directive. I'd like to see this X-Forcer's PUs/HU to be: Four Shot- shooting in four directions (lile Black Widow), Me and E.V.A. FOREVER- solo heal, damage, and speed boost, What's the Plural of Fantomex?- group shield boost from multiple holograms of Fantomex, Fantomex Got Guns!- Punisher/Spidey Noir-like HU attack.
8. *Domino*: Neena Thurman is an obvious choice for SHSO. I think she should have a staff-fighting combo with PUs/HU similar to these: Good Aim!- shooting in four directions like Black widow, Good Luck!- solo speed and armor boost, Good Riddance!- swinging staff attack like Daredevil's, Good Night!- multi-firearm attack with increasing gun/damage size.
9. *X-23*: Laura Kinney is the female clone of Wolverine. Duh! Along with passive health regeneration I want her to have these PUs/HU: Claw Slash- Regular Wolverine's P1, Claw Polish!- X-23 has red nail polish on her claws giving her solo health, damage, and shield boosts, "Yep, I Use Guns, Too!"- ranged gun attack, Second-Best at What I Do!- Jumping attack like SC Wolvie's HU.
10. *Dr. Nemesis*: That's right, my Top 10 missing X-Men has ALL of the current X-Force members (besides mentioning a repaint/retread of Colossus- which I JUST did! <chuckles>). Dr. Nemesis' PUs/HU should consist of: Six Shooters- rapid 12 shots, Better Shot!- Dr. Nemesis shoots hypodermics, Meet Volton!- Nemesis calls down Volton who does a Sentry-like attack, All Shook Up!- Nemesis uses his Oscillotron (earthquake gun).


I think my epee, sabre, and foil strikes all hit!!!

----------


## CenturianSpy

Forgot to post this yesterday...working too much on the wiki, I guess!



1. *Namor*: It's greedy time! I want an Atlantis Zone & several underwater Missions. I want Namor to fly, have a trident-combo attack as well as have these type of attacks for his PUs/HU: Starfish shuriken- Namor throws multiple starfish as ninja stars, Electric Eel Squeals- gives Namor damage/shield boost and electrifies Namor so he can run around zapping baddies, Water Guns AKA My arms- Namor shoots water out of hands, Trident attack- 4 out of 5 dentists prefer when Namor impales his trident into the ground causing big damage in a large AoE.
2. *Nighthawk*: He's one of my nephew's favorite action figures. I'd prefer Kyle, but would take Neil or Joaquin. Nighthawk should have similar PUs/HU to these: Talon attack- similar to Black Panther's, Laser attack- laser gun attack, Hawk gun- shooting hawk head projectiles, Jet-Winged attack- similar to Angel's attack.
3. *Northstar*: Jean-Paul Beaubier is pictured in his X-Men garb, but is more famous for being an Alpha Flight member. He's even more famous for being gay, so this may prohibit his entry into SHSO- but it shouldn't, Gaz. I'd like to see his specials to be similar to Quicksilver's- cyclone creating, speed attacks. He also better have a French-Canadien accent.
4. *Nova*: Sam Alexander should be teenager-size in SHSO. I think kid and teen size heroes would go over well in the game. This would also give Gaz the chance to make better powers for a Nova character. 
5. *Nomad*: Steve Rogers wore this uniform for only 4 (was it five?) issues after discovering the President of the US (a Nixon-like character) was the leader of an evil-society. It would be interesting to see what type of attacks a shieldless Cap would have.
6. *Night Thrasher*: Dwayne Taylor has a many weapons to choose from. I'd like to see him use a battle stave combo (like Daredevil) and have these PUs/HU: Micro Uzi- self-explanatory, Camouflage- like many other heroes, Wrist Gauntlets- shooting out blades and explosives, Skateboard Shield- skateboard/shield attack that grants him shield attack. dwayne should also be able to use his skateboard on the Quicksilver hotspots.
7. *Nightshade*: Tilda Johnson's afro-puffs would be FANTASTIC in SHSO. I'd like to see her be able to call werewolves to attack AND call robots to attack. Gaz would just have to clothe her a little more...maybe put her in some of her silver-spiked armor.
8. *Nocturne*: Nightcrawler's and Scarlet Witch's daughter. Talia "TJ" Wagner. Nocturne can fire hex bolts. Would love to see some new tail attacks in SHSO.
9. *Nomad (III)*: Jack Monroe was also the third 'Bucky'. I'd love to see a heavily armed Nomad with 'stun disks' PUs . It would also be fun if he transformed into Scourge for his HU...or Scourge could come as a separate hero.  :Smile: 
10. *Nimrod*: I would LOVE a massive Sentinel mission with either Nimrod or Master Mold as the boss...or both. Would love it if Nimrod shapeshifted, too
11. *Namora*: Namor's cousin with his same powers. I'd like to see her have a crab attack were she release many crabs that attacks the baddies. This is NOT innuendo.
12. *Nova*: Frankie Raye was a herald of Galactus and still retains much of the Power Cosmic bestowed on her. A flaming, flying, cosmic-powered heroine would be easy for Gaz to build. 
13. *Nomad (IV)*: I would love to see Rikki Barnes using the vibranium-photonic shield, the stun disks, and small firearms. 
14. *Nightwatch*: Marvel created this caped hero, Dr. Kevin Trench, in response to Spawn. I would love to see some cape attacks, cape shielding, and cape-camouflaging in SHSO.
15. *Nikki*: What kind of superhero name is Nikki? Nicholette Gold is a GotG member who can emit different fire attacks (another Marvel female pyrotechnic) anduses a stun & laser gun. They put more clothes on her, something Marvel has been doing a lot lately...
16. *Nightwind*: This Rising Son member (a team that I hope Marvel brings back) can summon a darkforce sword. Would love to see some Madripoor-themed content in SHSO.

Thanks for reading!

----------


## Shadow

> 4. *Nova*: Sam Alexander should be teenager-size in SHSO. I think kid and teen size heroes would go over well in the game. This would also give Gaz the chance to make better powers for a Nova character.


Glad I'm not the only one who wants him.  :Smile:

----------


## the_key_24

I'm honestly hoping his Ultimate version gets in the game

----------


## Shadow

Hoping for a Big Hero 6 month in November. Good time to bring in Sunfire.....

----------


## Nschornhorst

It's been quite awhile since I played, but my list:

1.  All members of Power Pack
2.  Franklin Richards 
3.  H.E.R.B.I.E.
4.  Wiccan
5.  Hulkling
6.  Jubilee
7.  Flatman
8.  Elephant Steve
9.  Jamie Madrox
10.  Living Lightning

----------


## CenturianSpy

Forgot this yesterday, non-Thursday updates mess me up!




1. *Omega Red*: I would love Arkady Rossovich to be a boss in a three stage mission with Omega White & Omega Black sub-bosses. A playable Omega Red should have health regen and should have similar PUs/HU to this: Carbonadium Grapple- Red's tentacles grab you, Death Spores- Red shoots out pheremones in large attack area, Carbonadium Shocks!- Red sends out electrical tentacles, Whip it Good!- Red whips his tentacles similar to Doc Ock's spinning attack.
2. *Omega Sentinel*: I would love it if we had some Bastion missions so that we could use Karima Shapandar to fight him and some Prime Sentinels. SHSO can never have enough Sentinels. O.Sentinel's PUs/HU could mimic all the other sentinels hand-energy blasts. I'd also like to see her create Team-Shield boosting energy shields and have a flying 'sentinel' attack.
3. *Odin*: More Asgardians please! Odin should have a Gungnir combo (his spear made of uru) and specials. I'd also like to see him have a Golden Apple special that gives him a health and damage boost. I also think it would be cool to have an "Odin-Sleep Week" with a mini-mission were you have to beat Asgardian villains before they hurt a sleeping Odin. This could be how you can win Odin or his badge.
4. *Outlaw Kid*: We want Old West characters/missions! Lance Temple should have a whip attack, shotgun attack, dynamite attack, and six-shooter attack for his PUs/HU. He should have a six-shooter combo and a horse that runs on the racetrack hotspots.
5. *Old Lace*: How great would a tandem hero be in SHSO? I'd hope the first one we'd get would be Cloak & Dagger, but the second should definitely be Arsenic (Gertrude Yorkes) & Old Lace. Who doesn't want to play as a dinosaur? Claw attacks, tail whip attacks, bite attacks, and jumping attacks  seem logical PUs/HU.
6. *The Orb*: Let's get a villain on a motorcycle! Drake Shannon's (The Orb) villain attacks of lasers out of his eye, hypnosis eye, repulsor gun, and varying motorcycle attacks would also make great PUs/HU if Gaz were to make him playable.But, before they do that, making a carnival/circus mission(s) would be AMAZING...especially if you had to fight evil clowns.
7. *Onyxx*: Sidney Green could have cloned attacks of the Thing. I'd like to see some more acrobatic moves like a cartwheel or spinning (like Colossus).
8. *Ogun*: The main reason why I want Ogun is to get Japanese style missions. I want to fight in Japanese gardens filled with pagodas and shinto temples surrounded by ninjas.
9. *Outlaw*: Inez Temple often worked with Agent X. She brings her Old West look into modern warfare. She should have a lasso-type special to go along with a six-shooter combo.
10. *Oddball*: The first Oddball is Elton Healy. Again, acircus/carnival mission could be reused as Oddball throws various balls like (from wiki) tear gas, super-adhesive, hydrochloric acid, smoke, concentrated sulfur, spent uranium, itching powder, and magnesium flare. Let's get a Big Top mission or ten, Gaz!
11. *Omega*: Michael Pointer often dons Guardian's uniform as well, but I prefer this one. Omega absorbs and is able to roughly mimic other mutants' powers, but this has made him slightly schizophrenic. Most of his attack powers in the comics are energy/psionic blasts.
12. *The Owl*: We are soon getting the power to "glide" in zones. This would be the first villain in a mission where that makes sense. He could climb up ladders to different height platforms and perform glide attacks to go along with talon attacks and mice-eating emotes.
13. *Orphan-Maker*: You got to love the premise of a villain who wants to kill mutants' parents so they can adopt/control the mutant. Orphan-Maker is the Nanny's muscle. He is a kid himself who has a highly mechanized/armored/weaponized battle suit. This would be a fantastic mission to battle him and the Nanny.
14. *Orka*: This Atlantean's belt gives him even more strength than the normally super-powered Atlantean. If saying Atlantean over and over again gets us underwater missions, a zone, or Namor, then Atlantean, Atlantean, Atlantean ad infinitum.
15. *Obnoxio the Clown*: Anyone else read Marvel's "Crazy"? I just want clowns/circus/carnivals in SHSO.

It's all about the "O"! Hope you enjoyed it!

----------


## Raven

> 9. *Outlaw*: Inez Temple often worked with Agent X. She brings her Old West look into modern warfare. She should have a lasso-type special to go along with a six-shooter combo.


LOL How is that an Old West look? Ridiculously skimpy costumes for female heroes are par for the course in comics but that's one of the worst I've seen... does it come complete with high-heeled cowboy boots?

----------


## CenturianSpy

> LOL How is that an Old West look? Ridiculously skimpy costumes for female heroes are par for the course in comics but that's one of the worst I've seen... does it come complete with high-heeled cowboy boots?


Here is her 'covered-up':



I agree it's ridiculously skimpy.

----------


## CenturianSpy

You're 44 today! According to this SHIELD report:



I hope you get your birthday wish to go along with your movie star-good looks, billions, super models, and genius IQ. For the rest of us schlubs, and in honor of Silver Centurion's and 2020's upcoming arrival (and a probable Iron Monger), here's a Top 10 (or so) list of my favorite armors not in the game:




1. *Igor, MK 38*: Tony's biggest, heaviest, strongest armor. Igor gets its strength throught the Spine Lifter tech unique to just this armor.
2. *Disco, MK 27*: Disco, like Tony's Stealth Suit, has the ability to camouflage with any surrounding. Disco also is equipped with large anti-aircraft missiles and is Tony's only orange and blue suit.
3. *Gemini, AKA Starboost, MK 39*: Gemini is equipped with a large concussive cannon and is designed for space travel.
4. *Hot Rod, MK 22*: Hot Rod is the name for War Machine 2.0 and is named so for the Hot rod flames painted on its lower legs. 
5. *Midas, MK 21*: Midas is an all gold armor with increased temperature capabilities.
6. *Hammerhead, MK 37*: Hammerhead is Tony's deep sea armor equipped with an electric field generator and torpedoes.
7. *Red Snapper, MK 35*: Red Snapper is one of Tony's disaster rescue suits and is equipped with two pneumatic pinchers.
8. *Gamma, MK 26*: Gamma has a jack hammer (pneumatic hammer) in each arm. This armor of Tony's gets its name from its green plates.
9. *Peacemaker, MK 36*: A riot control armor that is equipped with non-lethal repulsars. 
10. *Tiger, MK 19*: One of Tony's first high-velocity suits.
11. *Southpaw, MK 34*: Southpaw has one pneumatic claw on his left arm.
12. *Jack, MK 28*: Tony's radiation armor.

And many more!

----------


## CenturianSpy

I'm bringing back the CBR Codebreaker Report to the thread that started it all.

Let's get started-

1. *Gold Ultron (Playable)*: Now has his three PUs- 1. Encephalorays 2. Nanotech Boost 3. Double Trouble.

2. More *Mayhem Missions* (in-zone boss fights) coming: Lizard, Kingpin, Fin Fang Foom, Malekith, Ymir & Surtur, Ultron, Juggernaut, Mystique, Bullseye, Mysterio and Destroyer.

2a. Separating because this bigger news than #2's Mayhem Missions but still a Mayhem Mission: *Dark Surfer*.

3. *Agent Venom*: That's right! A symbiote with guns! Here's his three PUs: 1. Boom Time 2. Goin' Venom 3. Tongue Lashing.

4. *Achievements*: These may be mini-challenges or replacing the current Challenges. There are many listed under the name #ACH-. The achievement that stands out the most is *Golden Fractals found*. I'll keep an eye on these and list them in a future post. 



5. *Iron Man 2020*: Will he be the new World Event hero (June 7th is 1 year anniversary of Spider-Man Noir)?

6. *Playable Lizard*: He's still there.

7. *Iron Monger*: Briefly mentioned as a VI (voice interaction AKA voice relationship).

8. *Red Skull Crisis*: Still labeled, but also may be the Red Skull featured in the Winter Soldier missions BUT he does have his own flyer code. Further digging needed.

I'll do some intense digging in the minor files to see if there is anything else worth mentioning, but this should sate your hunger! Stay tuned, True Believers!

----------


## Shadow

A-Agent Venom? It's about time!  :Big Grin: 
Please don't be a box.........

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> I'm bringing back the CBR Codebreaker Report to the thread that started it all.
> 
> Let's get started-
> 
> 3. *Agent Venom*: That's right! A symbiote with guns! Here's his three PUs: 1. Boom Time 2. Goin' Venom 3. Tongue Lashing.





> A-Agent Venom? It's about time! 
> Please don't be a box.........


Ha! I remember replying to the FB Dev blog post about Jared saying that he doesn't trust evil symbiotes with "Awww Jared, the symbiote ain't evil, just misunderstood, it needs a hero to show it the right way. Like Agent Venom (hint hint)." And Jared liked it.

I was right.

----------


## King Blade Wolf

> A-Agent Venom? It's about time! 
> Please don't be a box.........


I'd love to see this come along with a Carnage mission.  There are so many characters from Spiderman's little corner of the Marvel universe, but Carnage is sadly missing, and he is such an awesome character.

----------


## Shadow

> I'd love to see this come along with a Carnage mission.  There are so many characters from Spiderman's little corner of the Marvel universe, but Carnage is sadly missing, and he is such an awesome character.


He's on the DNU list sadly  :Frown:

----------


## Raven

> I'd love to see this come along with a Carnage mission.  There are so many characters from Spiderman's little corner of the Marvel universe, but Carnage is sadly missing, and he is such an awesome character.


I grew up on the re-runs of the awesome 60's Spider-man cartoon, I'd love some of the classic villains from those shows like Elektro, Rhino, Vulture & Sandman. J.J.Jameson needs to be part of the game in some form or other too, I'd like to have him standing out front of the Daily Bugle ready to lambaste any costumed super freak in his vicinity.

----------


## Shadow

> I grew up on the re-runs of the awesome 60's Spider-man cartoon, I'd love some of the classic villains from those shows like Elektro, Rhino, Vulture & Sandman. J.J.Jameson needs to be part of the game in some form or other too, I'd like to have him standing out front of the Daily Bugle ready to lambaste any costumed super freak in his vicinity.


I agree.
Kraven is also needed. Preferably Sergei and not his son/daughter

----------


## magenta

> I'll do some intense digging in the minor files to see if there is anything else worth mentioning, but this should sate your hunger! Stay tuned, True Believers!


You left off Superior Spider-man. I think he just appeared in this update, though I haven't been keeping track that closely, so maybe he was around before.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> You left off Superior Spider-man. I think he just appeared in this update, though I haven't been keeping track that closely, so maybe he was around before.


<laughs>Ugh! You're killing me, Mags! I just went throught the files again, I don't see Superior anywhere. Which file is he in?

----------


## magenta

> <laughs>Ugh! You're killing me, Mags! I just went throught the files again, I don't see Superior anywhere. Which file is he in?


He's in the main XML file which I don't have handy at the moment (I'm on a different computer). You can search for spider_man_superior to find it. They only have the initial sketch of his powers, so he's still very early in development. He wasn't in the code two weeks though, so it's definitely a new hero.

Looks like Shadow won't be happy since he's "Superior" and Miles "Ultimate" Spider-Man's #1 hater.

----------


## Shadow

> You left off Superior Spider-man. I think he just appeared in this update, though I haven't been keeping track that closely, so maybe he was around before.


He's not worthy for this game. He's not kid friendly. He killed Peter. He should NOT be in this game.

----------


## Charles LePage

> He's not worthy for this game. He's not kid friendly. He killed Peter. He should NOT be in this game.


Should killers like Punisher or Wolverine be in the game?  

Doc Ock is ALREADY in the game.  Should they remove him?

----------


## Shadow

> Should killers like Punisher or Wolverine be in the game?  
> 
> Doc Ock is ALREADY in the game.  Should they remove him?


Wolverine and Punisher are different. They're Peter's friends they'd never kill him.
And yes, they should remove Ock. It'll be 10000000% better without him

----------


## King Blade Wolf

> I grew up on the re-runs of the awesome 60's Spider-man cartoon, I'd love some of the classic villains from those shows like Elektro, Rhino, Vulture & Sandman. J.J.Jameson needs to be part of the game in some form or other too, I'd like to have him standing out front of the Daily Bugle ready to lambaste any costumed super freak in his vicinity.


How great would that be!  If a Spidey character climbs up the right side of the Daily Bugle (the side with his office on the top floor), he opens the window and shakes his fist at them.

----------


## the_key_24

> I'm bringing back the CBR Codebreaker Report to the thread that started it all.
> 
> Let's get started-
> 
> 1. *Gold Ultron (Playable)*: Now has his three PUs- 1. Encephalorays 2. Nanotech Boost 3. Double Trouble.
> 
> 2. More *Mayhem Missions* (in-zone boss fights) coming: Lizard, Kingpin, Fin Fang Foom, Malekith, Ymir & Surtur, Ultron, Juggernaut, Mystique, Bullseye, Mysterio and Destroyer.
> 
> 2a. Separating because this bigger news than #2's Mayhem Missions but still a Mayhem Mission: *Dark Surfer*.
> ...


**** YEA!

Also, I think here's how the new Mayhem Missions will be set up...

Bugle:
Lizard
Kingpin
Mysterio

Asgard:
Malekith
Ymir & Surtur
Destroyer

Baxter Building:
FFF
Ultron
Bullseye

Villainville:
Juggy?
Mystique?
Dark Surfer

Possible new X-Men Zone:
Juggernaut
Mystique

----------


## CenturianSpy

In honor of National Gay/Bi-Sexual Pride month I have a Top 10 (or so) list of gay/bi-sexual characters. I know this list (and their sexualities, moreso) probably dooms any of these characters from making it into SHSO (you have Mystique, Gaz!) but they SHOULD be considered entrance for their popularity or uniqueness. A little History- Northstar was Marvel's first openly gay character 'coming out' in 1992. Before that, Marvel's editor-in-chief, Jim Shooter, was following guidelines from the CCA (Comics Code Authority). The CCA was set up BY the comic publisher to escape US government censorship/control. The CCA is now defunct, ending in 2011, after Archie comics finally left them. Archie comics now has several gay/bi-sexual characters. Here's my list:



1. *Rawhide Kid*: Johnny Bart AKA Johnny Clay has been around since 1955. He was recently retconned (2003) in Marvel's MAX series as a homosexual. SHSO needs Old West heroes/missions. I'd love to see knife throwing and quickdrawing PUs & HU.
2. *Daken*: Wolvie's most famous kid's (I smell another compendium) real name is Akihiro. He can have an amalgam of Wolvie's PUs/HUs, but I'd want another Claw Slash (Regular Wolvie's P1).
3. *Northstar*: Jean-Paul Beaubier (Martin) came out in 1992, before that he didn't date women because he wanted to be a champion skier (John Byrne's plot device because no one was allowed to have openly gay/bi-sexual characters). I'd love to see more Alpha Flight in SHSO. I'd like to see him have a P2 solo-shield boost from his super-kinetic skin ability.
4. *Hulkling*: The son of the Kree Captain Marvel and a Skrull can shape-shift with the best of them. This Young Avenger goes by both Dorrek VIII and Theodore "Teddy" Altman. He should have regenerative healing, a claw attack, and a winged attack.
5. *Union Jack*: Brian Falsworth was the second Union Jack. His father, Lord James Montgomery Falsworth was the first. Like his father he was excellent with a 6" dagger and a .455 Webley revolver, both would make excellent multiple PUs and an HU.
6. *Rictor*: I love Julio Esteban "Ric" Richter's old X-Men uniform. SHSO needs a seismic hero. I wouldn't even mind if Gaz re-used some of the ground-disrupting graphics from Thing and Hulk.
7. *Wiccan*: Scarlet Witch created his soul while making him (and his brother Speed) to be her & Vision's sons. Wiccan, AKA Billy Kaplan, should have a Team Health boost and Team Shield boost (via magical force fields) to go along with lightning and pyrokinetic attacks.
8. *Ms. America*: America Chavez is the 2nd Miss America. There is actually a 3rd Ms. America who is current along with America Chavez. America Chavez came out AND has two lesbian moms. She has similar powers to Sentry.
9. *Shatterstar*: Gaveedra-Seven, AKA Benjamin Russell, is the possible son (definite clone) of Longshot. He is a swordsman whose swords can create shockwaves.
10. *Lightspeed*: I'd prefer the non-sexual kid "Power Pack" version of Julie Power, but she has grown up. She should have her Kymellion healing power as one of her PUs as well as having her rainbow trail follow her on her flights and racetrack hotspot romps.
11. *Anole*: Victor "Vic" Borkowski is a wall-crawling, health-regenerating, and tongue-lashing X-Men. I would love to see himb lose limbs in an emote and grow bigger/stronger ones.
12. *Destroyer*: Roger Aubrey is the third character to don this Destroyer's uniform. The first was Keen Marlow, the second was Brian Falsworth (before he became the 2nd Union Jack). The interesting thing is that all three characters used that moniker in the same time on the same Earth. Destroyer is also known as Stan Leee's first popular character.
13. *Martyr/Quasar*: Another child of the Kree captain Marvel, Phyla-Vell now possesses a Quantum Sword and maintains powers similar to her dad's. 
14. *Living Laser*: SHSO could use a pure electrical hero, Miguel Santos could be its first.
15. *Jackpot*: The current jackpot is Alana Jobson. She bought the identity from Sara Ehret THEN Alana Jobson changed her name to Sara Ehret, too!
16. *Karma*: Xi'an Coy Manh, is a swordsman and can psionically posess other creatures. That would make an interesting PU/HU.
17. *Graymalkin*: Jonas has nigh invulnerabilty in the dark. It would be neat to see a "turn off the lights" type of PU/HU.
18. *Karolina Dean*: Runaway fans also know her as Lucy in the Sky (gay and a drug reference? good luck making it into a kids' game). Karolina can manipulates solar light energy to generate lasers, concussive blasts, and forcefields.
19. *Inertia*: Edith Eddy Freiberg has the ability to transfer inertia.
20. *Striker*: This Avenger Academy member is also a pure electric hero.

----------


## Iridescent Gardener

Thanks for this list Centurion, I would add Destiny but it's hard to think how her powers could work in the game  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Arnier

> He's on the DNU list sadly


How do you know that? And who else is on that list? thanks

----------


## Ravin' Ray

_Konnichi wa!_ If Marvel licenses the Mangaverse incarnation of its characters for Gazillion to use, then I'd like to see them in the game (with anime-style eyes and all that). Some have just minor variations visualy from their 616 originals, but others are radically different. From the cover of Marvel Mangaverse: X-Men we have (left to right, top to bottom):
*Storm:* The buns are distinct from her flowing locks and mohawk 'do. That's enough for me!*Rogue:* Green-tinted hair. Oh my.*Jean Grey:* C'mon, who misses either of Jean's classic yellow on green costumes. The current yellow X on blue is just plain for me.*Cyclops:* How about that? A round visor for Scott? And he can shoot the beam in a cone as well.*Wolverine:* Energy claws! Psylocke ain't got a monopoly on energy weapons anymore.*Mirage:* So what if the original New Mutants are on the DNU list? Mangaverse Mirage kicks butt, and her subconscious-based powers have real-world effects.
That's just a start. I'll go through the rest of the Mangaverse later.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> *Storm:* The buns are distinct from her flowing locks and mohawk 'do. That's enough for me!
> That's just a start. I'll go through the rest of the Mangaverse later.


They're called "afro puffs" not "buns", I want them on Misty Knight, too! And this list is FANTASTIC!!! *I LOVE THEM!!!*

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> They're called "afro puffs" not "buns",


Learn something new everyday!

Next is everyone's favorite foursome, with a twist. Now we've read that Future Foundation Reed, Sue, Ben are already planned (and hopefully, a Negative Zone/Annihilation Wave/Light Brigade Human Torch will follow), but there's room for more, in my opinion. What's interesting about them is that for most of their appearances in the Mangaverse they didn't actually have powers themselves; instead they controlled mechas/exoskeletons with the powers. So imagine Super-Skrull sized Fantastic Four mechas. From the cover:
*Annihilus:* He's more of a mechanical being here. Now if boss Loki has two costumes, why not Annihilus?*Mister Fantastic:* Super-genius but also super-one-night-stand-guy, at least at first.*Invisible Woman:* Real name is Sioux Storm.*Thing:* Still ever-lovin' and blue-eyed.*Human Torch:* This torch is a… woman! Meet Jonatha Storm, Sioux's sister.

----------


## CenturianSpy

So, it looks like no update but Gaz slid in a Crisis mission. Hope Gaz is working on some cool stuff...here's my Top 10 +15 list of "P" characters not yet in game:




1. *Professor X*: Charles Xavier might be the single most glaring omission in this game. The only logical conclusion is that FOX Studios is not allowing Gaz to add him. I have no idea if he is on the DNU list, but I do have ideas on possible PUs/HU. they are mostly comic things that pop out of his chair like a giant boxing glove attached to a spring. Chuck should also have a psychic Team Shield and Speed boost. I also wouldn't mind a 'death from above', giant-psychic pineapple attack.
2. *Pulsar/Photon*: Monica Rambeau, AKA Spectrum AKA Captain Marvel, makes almost all of my lists. And she SHOULD. I want to use Monica in a Bourbon Street mission with PUs/HU along the lines of: Force rays, holograms, and miniature Monicas from an energy split. Let's add another female to the game!
3. *Phantom Rider*: 4 words- OLD WEST GHOST RIDER. Richard "Dick" Ayers one of the most important people in Marvel history recently passed away. I'd love to see a horse-rider in missions, but if Slade's steed only ran on the racetracks I'd still squeal. I'd love shotgun, rifle, and hogtying PUs/emotes to go along with a gun-slinging combo.
4. *Puck*: Who doesn't want this diminutive Alpha Flight-er doing all types of cartwheels and somersault attacks? I'd also like to see him work his mystic abilities in a Solo Speed, Armor, and Damage Boost.
5. *Polaris*: Lorna Dane is Magneto's daughter and has the same powers. I'd love to hear the dialogue with Havok.
6. *Pyro*: I think we all know who the Brotherhood member, Saint-John Allerdyce is. I think it would be nice to have him have a fire animal construct as one of his PUs or HU. He's make a fine boss or sub-boss in a Magneto level, but it would be best to fight multiple Brotherhood members in one mission.
7. *Power Princess*: Princess Zarda (if I don't have enough "Z" characters she'll make that list, too) and her purple Utopian outfit would be great in SHSO. She might be Marvel's "Wonder Woman" and has a clear Utopian shield and often throws discuses at her enemy. A spinning discus attack would make an amazing PU/HU.
8. *Prodigy*: Ritchie Gilmore got his Prodigy costume from the Black Marvel (The Mayor of Superhero City was designed after the Black Marvel) who added the red cape (to the Peter Parker's Identity Crisis uniform) that helps Ritchie 'fly' (it's actually gliding after his superjump). So, Ritchie should have flight, megajump, and the upcoming "glide" for in-zone movements. He should have a bruiser melee combo and PUs/HU.
9. *Power Man*: Victor Alvarez is the third hero to use that name. Luke Cage and Erik Josten used it first. I think Victor's combo should make him glow redder and redder as his stars increase, but that would be hard to program, so I'd take red-glowing PUs/HU.
10. *Patriot*: Eli Bradley originally lied about receiving his superpowers from his Grandpa, Isaiah Bradley- the 'Black' Captain America. He was actually using MGH (Mutant Growth Hormone). He then was severely hurt and needed a blood transfusion from his grandpa, making his powers permanent. He has a triangle shield and many throwing stars, which would make easy PUs/HU.
11. *Prodigy*: Peter Parker in one of his Identity Crisis uniforms. I think we'll get IM and Spidey alts on a regular basis.
12. *Pixie*: Megan should be able to fly, teleport, and summon her Souldagger. She should also have a hallucination PU that gives a Team Boost in Speed and Damage. 
13. *Paladin*: A purple mercenary armed with stun and gas guns along with normal weapons. I want to hear convos between him and the other Heroes for Hire as well as Captain America.
14. *Pete Wisdom*: I want an Excalibur theme! Pete Wisdom should have a British accent and shoot his "hot knives" for various combo moves and for his PUs/HU.
15. *Prowler*: Hobie Brown gets his powers from his supersuit. He has wrist gauntlets that shoot different projectiles like darts, gas bombs, & explosives. Along with his steel-tipped gauntlets, these would make excellent PUs/HU. Hobie should be able to glide and wall crawl in zones.
16. *Patriot*: Jeffrey Mace was a member of the Liberty Legion and All-Winners Squad. He first appeared in 1941. He works as a Journalist in the Daily Bugle. He was the third Captain America. I'd love a Golden Age theme.
17. *Penance*: I'd prefer Robbie Baldwin's Speedball costume. But, the Penance outfit with all of the spikes is pretty cool, even if all the internal spikes are pretty disturbing. Creating force fields and storm fields would make pretty cool PUs or an HU, but will Gaz bring a S&M character to the game. It's not like I'm asking for Leather Boy...
18. *Psi-Hawk*: (from my bird compendium) 


> The first Psi-Hawk was created by a group called Psi Force, but the second was the cousin of the leader (Emmitt Proudhawk) of Psi Force, Michael Proudhawk. Psi-Hawk is a pyrotechnic via psionic energy.


Psi-Hawk should fly, of course, and should have pyrokinetic bolts.
19. *Psi-Lord*: Any Fantastic Force love out there? Psi-Lord is another dimension's Franklin Richards (Mr. F. and Invisible Woman's kid). I'd love to fight Hyperstorm with Franklin's psionic blasts.
20. *Plant-Man*: Sam Smithers was in the greatest episode of SHS, "O Captain, My Captain". I want to fight him as Captain Lichtenstein, Brazil, Australia, or Canada.
21. *Perro*: If you like the genetic drift storyline of the Children of the Vault, then you want this bruiser. 
22. *Paragon*: Maya (created a video game) is an Amazon Warrior who was given the same chemical treatments and training as The Imperfects. She can shoot energy blasts from her body as well as fight with her augmented blades that can come out of her skin like X-23, Daken, and Wolvie.
23. *Payback*: A SHIELD agent and Symbiote, True Believer's Mavis Trent gets stronger the happier she gets. 
24. *Penance*: AKA Hollow. I'm starting to really enjoy the Generation X books and would like to have an Emplate mission where I can beat him up with his cursed sister. 
25. *Panther*: Earth-1119's son of Black Panther and Storm

Big list, hope you enjoyed it! I'll probably have to add "Q" and "R" together for next time...we'll see!

----------


## magenta

> 1. *Professor X*: Charles Xavier might be the single most glaring omission in this game. The only logical conclusion is that FOX Studios is not allowing Gaz to add him. I have no idea if he is on the DNU list, but I do have ideas on possible PUs/HU. they are mostly comic things that pop out of his chair like a giant boxing glove attached to a spring. Chuck should also have a psychic Team Shield and Speed boost. I also wouldn't mind a 'death from above', giant-psychic pineapple attack.
> 
> Big list, hope you enjoyed it! I'll probably have to add "Q" and "R" together for next time...we'll see!


Prof X is definitely the most glaring omission. He is by far the most famous Marvel universe character who is not in the game already. I doubt he's on the DNU list since he appears in Marvel Heroes, and he was shown as an upcoming hero long ago. I wonder if they are having issues with the wheelchair aspect and can't think of ways to make him more combat active.

Also, I'd really like to see your top ten "Q" list  :Smile: 




> In honor of National Gay/Bi-Sexual Pride month I have a Top 10 (or so) list of gay/bi-sexual characters. I know this list (and their sexualities, moreso) probably dooms any of these characters from making it into SHSO (you have Mystique, Gaz!) but they SHOULD be considered entrance for their popularity or uniqueness. A little History- Northstar was Marvel's first openly gay character 'coming out' in 1992. Before that, Marvel's editor-in-chief, Jim Shooter, was following guidelines from the CCA (Comics Code Authority). The CCA was set up BY the comic publisher to escape US government censorship/control. The CCA is now defunct, ending in 2011, after Archie comics finally left them. Archie comics now has several gay/bi-sexual characters.


Nice list. Though, I think Northstar is the only one who's famous enough to make it into the game. His powers overlap with Quicksilver's as well, so it wouldn't be too much work to add him.

I would actually prefer Karolina since light powers would be a fun addition, but I think they would add Dazzler before her.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Prof X is definitely the most glaring omission. He is by far the most famous Marvel universe character who is not in the game already. I doubt he's on the DNU list since he appears in Marvel Heroes, and he was shown as an upcoming hero long ago. I wonder if they are having issues with the wheelchair aspect and can't think of ways to make him more combat active.


Yeah, Charles was pictured on the CC11 list, but so was Bishop, and we know he is on the DNU list. I think the movie studios who own the licenses to characters that couldn't support their own video game (for example- Spider-Man games sell, a Prof. X game would not) should allow *video* game producers to utilize these characters for it only helps them advertise their movies by growing the genre. As far as the "wheelchair aspect", I think the MODOK animations- and to a lesser extent, my suggestions- show that a body in a machine could have sensible attacks.




> Also, I'd really like to see your top ten "Q" list


Challenge accepted. I actually found more than I need!




> Nice list. Though, I think Northstar is the only one who's famous enough to make it into the game. His powers overlap with Quicksilver's as well, so it wouldn't be too much work to add him.


I think about the fame aspect constantly on these lists, and realize that after 5-7 heroes on each list the chance of getting a hero is close to zero. Some lists that number of viable characters end at #2. It would be interesting to see how Gaz measures fame and how it is weighted in adding characters. The Rawhide Kid (my #1) has the longest run and sold the most books out of all these heroes, including having his own titles, but most of his fans are older than me. So, his modern day fame level is low while his all-time fame level is off the relative charts. I also think the current most famous character would be Daken, almost everyone has some level of Wolverine fanboydom and Daken is Wolvie's most popular kid. Next, I think Wiccan and Hulkling would rank on a fame-o-meter ahead of Northstar. And Gaz would give us a Joey Chapman Union Jack LONG before Brian Falsworth. I just hope the list isn't moot.

----------


## Raven

> Nice list. Though, I think Northstar is the only one who's famous enough to make it into the game. His powers overlap with Quicksilver's as well, so it wouldn't be too much work to add him.
> 
> I would actually prefer Karolina since light powers would be a fun addition, but I think they would add Dazzler before her.


What we need then is Northstar and his sister Aurora!

----------


## magenta

> Yeah, Charles was pictured on the CC11 list, but so was Bishop, and we know he is on the DNU list. I think the movie studios who own the licenses to characters that couldn't support their own video game (for example- Spider-Man games sell, a Prof. X game would not) should allow *video* game producers to utilize these characters for it only helps them advertise their movies by growing the genre. As far as the "wheelchair aspect", I think the MODOK animations- and to a lesser extent, my suggestions- show that a body in a machine could have sensible attacks.


I forgot about MODOK. It's true that he could play in a very similar way to Prof X. I think he definitely should be included in the game, since it's a very high profile omission.




> I also think the current most famous character would be Daken, almost everyone has some level of Wolverine fanboydom and Daken is Wolvie's most popular kid. Next, I think Wiccan and Hulkling would rank on a fame-o-meter ahead of Northstar. And Gaz would give us a Joey Chapman Union Jack LONG before Brian Falsworth. I just hope the list isn't moot.


I disagree. Northstar's wedding was featured in mainstream news outlets with far bigger reach than CBR or comic news sites. Even if people are only aware of that one event, Northstar's pop culture awareness is much higher than anyone else on the list. Daken/Wiccan/Hulkling are only familiar to comic-reading fans.




> What we need then is Northstar and his sister Aurora!


That would be nice. But instead they keep releasing more Iron Men and Spider-Men clones.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> I disagree. Northstar's wedding was featured in mainstream news outlets with far bigger reach than CBR or comic news sites. Even if people are only aware of that one event, Northstar's pop culture awareness is much higher than anyone else on the list. Daken/Wiccan/Hulkling are only familiar to comic-reading fans.


Just ran my keyword programs using each of the characters (Daken, Northstar, Wiccan, Hulkling) with the list caveat of "Marvel" to narrow the search terms. Daken led by far (averaging a 37% margin with a 2.3% variant over Northstar), 2nd place was Northstar edging out Wiccan (less than 2.1% difference- Wiccan was actually higher in one of the five programs) with Hulkling a distant 4th. In non-actuary terms this suggests that Daken is almost twice (minimally 1.575X) as popular as Northstar (in internet terms- searches/postings). I ran Daken up against Wolverine, Hulk, Iron Man, Spider-Man, Thor, Daredevil, and Mr. Fantastic and Daken beat Mr. Fantastic in internet popularity over the last 5 years. Most of the other heroes are between 7x to 48x more popular (Wolverine then Spider-Man are the highest) than Daken.

----------


## CenturianSpy

I'm surprised I found more than 10 that started with "Q"...but Marvel does have 35,000 characters...



1. *Quake*: Daisy Johnson is a seismic-powered SHIELD agent. SHSO is missing a pure seismic character, I'd like to see her have similar ground breaking attacks like Thing & Hulk as well as a large "Ground Zero" HU.
2. *Quentin/Quintavius Quire*: AKA Kid Omega. Quentin is another omega-level, psionic mutant. This flying X-Men has shown Team healing powers, psionic tentacles, psionic mind attacks, and a "psychic shotgun"- easily his 4 PUs/HU. The only thing that might hold him back (other than the DNU list) is that he is hooked on a drug called "kick" in the books.
3. *Quasar*: AKA Phyla-Vell, Martyr, Captain Marvel. Quasar is the daughter of the Kree Captain Marvel (Mar-Vell). She has her dad's same powers with the Quantum bands, but also wields the Quantum sword. 
4. *Quicksand*: We would all rather have Sandman, but I would like to have his female equivalent. I imagine giant sand fist attacks, giant sand-swords or whips, sand waterfalls. Now I really want Sandman...
5. *Quark*: First of two 'Quarks' on this list. This is the genetically engineered, goat-slave race version from the Mojoverse. This friend of Longshot has that 'luck-generating' power that should give him a solo Damage & Energy boost. He should also be able to teleport and wield diffferent guns & melee weapons. Let's get some Mojo stuff in the game, Gaz!
6. *Quasar*: Wendall Vaughn also possesses the Quantum bands. He also has the Star Brand that allows for self-healing- a "Star Brand" 2nd PU is obvious. Wendall often uses the psionic energy to create psionic constructs, most notably nunchukas.
7. *Quill*: Max Jordan is the 4th Marvel Quill. He is a Xavier student and a member of Cyclop's Corsairs Team. I should say "was" because this porcupined, quill-shooting hero is dead.
8. *Quark*: Quark made my list because I wanted to give the Microverse/Enigma Force some love. It would be interesting to see what could be done by Gaz to get some Microverse love. I'd like to see some Microverse mini-missions accessible by using a shrink potion.
9. *Quasimodo*: Quasimodo is a computer created by the Mad Thinker who gained sentience. Silver Surfer built him his body which disgusted the computer out of jealousy (he saw how his form was ugly compared to Silver Surfer's) and he became a bad guy because of it. He later works for Norman Osborn and would make for a fine sub-boss in an Oscorp mission.
10. *Qnax*: AKA Amphibion. He is a spear & sword fighting underwater behemoth. We need some underwater missions ASAP.
11. *Quantum*: AKA Lomen. This Dakkamite has the "strong force" power which grants him super-strength, flight, and the power to make multiples of himself. He is most famously known for teaming up with Graviton.
12. *Quagmire*: Giggity, giggity. This villain can wall-crawl and send out a super-sticky ooze created from Quagmire's ability to call up Dark Force particles. 
13. *Quill*: Marvel's 2nd Quill. Surprise, he has porcupine quills that he can shoot out. He was a member of the Resistants and fought alongside of Plantman. 
14. *Q'Wake*: This Force Work's enemy is a seismic villain who is a servant to the Mandarin.

Hope you liked it!

----------


## smolten

Great Q list, learned a lot as always!

----------


## CenturianSpy

*New Addition*: Look who's back...it's Anti-Venom. Sure he's only a Voice Interaction (new code), BUT, his long dormant coding has been updated again. This fits for the four would make a nice Spidey theme.

That leaves...



He fits no theme...makes me speculate whether he will be craftable or the new World Event hero (1 year anniversary was June 6th with no fanfare or change).



Why Impossible Man? A few weeks ago I posted 12 new Mayhem Missions...now there's 13. Very interesting.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

So they're moving around the mayhem villains to make room for more, and lowered the fractal reward for adamantium for agents from 4 to 3. Impy will be in Baxter Plaza as an FF character I assume,

----------


## Raven

> I'm surprised I found more than 10 that started with "Q"...but Marvel does have 35,000 characters...


No Captain *Q*uebec!??!?!

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> No Captain *Q*uebec!??!?!


Captain Canada Wolverine would say something about that.

----------


## CenturianSpy

Going to be busy on Thursday, so I'm posting this now. Enjoy!



1. *Rocket Raccoon*: Rocket almost didn't make my list because I believe he is inevitable. That said, he needs to be in the game. Him and his two laser pistols and other assorted arsenal. 
2. *Rawhide Kid*: I want tumbleweeds. I want stagecoaches. I want cacti. I want bandits. I want horses running around the racetracks. I want Old West heroes & villains & missions. I want a six-gun sharpshooter. Will his recently retconned homosexuality prevent him from entering SHSO? 
3. *Rictor*: Julio Richter's seismic powers would be welcome to SHSO. Will his homosexuality keep him out? If it doesn't I'd love to see his 4 PUs/HU all be based on the Richter scale. Gaz can be clever with names like "6.0 on the Rictor Scale".
4. *Red Guardian*: If there was a Captain Russia in Marvel it would be Red Guardian. Whether you like him leading the Winter Guard or the Soviet Super Soldiers. Whether you like the Black Widow's husband (Alexei Shostakov), or you prefer the Steel Guardian, or the Vanguard version...or one of the other eight versions. I'd like to see a Red Guardian in the game with his belt-buckle disc as a special.
5. *Ronin*: So many Ronins! Do you want the Clint Barton (Hawkeye), Eric Brooks (Blade), Maya Lopez (Echo), Alexei Shostakov (Red Guardian- reread #4!), or Marc Spector (Moon Knight) version? The answer should be "Yes, as long as he/she has nunchukas".
6. *Ronan the Accuser*: This Kree will be in the new GotG movie, so he may get the missions IF we get a GotG theme. If he does make it to SHSO, he better have a "Universal Weapon" attack.
7. *Red Sonja*: This practically clad (right, Raven?) sword-wielding warrior is actually owned by a couple of distribution/production companies. Is her scale armor (scale mail) to racy for SHSO? Will the Comic Buyer's Guide "#1 Sexiest Woman" be TOO sexy for SHSO? "So sexy, it hurts."- Right Said Fred
8. *Red Wolf*: Remember Red Wolf beer? It was horrible. Any of the four Red Wolves would be welcomed. I'd prefer either the Old West comics version of Johnny Wakely or the newer version, William Tall Trees. Red Wolf uses a hunting knife, bow and arrow, tomahawk, and most importantly, a coup stick. 4 weapons = 4 PUs/HU. Though a coup stick combo would be appropriate.
9. *Rhino*: Another victim of the DNU list (damn you Sony-Marvel licenses!). It gives me some hope that Aleksei Mikhailovich Sytsevich appears in Gaz's MH...but not much. I'd prefer him unmechanized.
10. *Red Ronin*: Marvel's response to the large robots of early 70's anime. This 100 foot tall robot could bring on a new class of giant-sized villain missions.
11. *Red Raven*: Marvel's FIRST winged hero (Aug. 1940). I'm a sucker for historical Marvel. His backstory was retconned to have him be a small boy/sole survivor of a plane crash on a floating, hidden island populated by an offshoot of the Inhumans called Winged Ones (Bird-People). They created the graviton suit with wings for Red Raven as well as arming him a ray-gun and anti-gravity gun.
12. *Red Shift*: I would love a Galactus theme with 3-5 of his Heralds. Red Shift wields the Power Cosmic along with his two swords. Or at least he used too, he's dead.

----------


## CenturianSpy

(cntd)



13. *Ricochet*: Another awesome theme that could give Gaz TWO themes. The first could be a Black Marvel theme with his group the Slingers (this could also include The Mayor of Superhero City because The Mayor's outfit is based on the Black Marvel). The other theme could be Spidey retreads. Johnny Gallo wears the Ricochet outfit equipped with discs that can bounce and explode.
14. *Rockslide*: A Hellion theme would be SWEET. And adding this rock-morphing bruiser would be great. Santo Vaccarro can blow-up his body and reform. He can shoot off fiery parts of his body. These would make for spectacular animations for his PUs/HU.
15. *Raza Longknife*: A Starjammer theme would be SWEET. This Cyborg can turn his Cyborg parts (arm) into various Shi'ar weapons including knives and guns. 
16. *Ricochet*: I think we're close to getting _another_ Spidey theme (Lizard, Agent Venom, Superior, and Anti-Venom), but the Spidey Theme that I want is the Identity Crisis. AND I LOVE Peter's Ricochet look.
17. *Red Ghost*: The main reason I want Ivan Kragoff is his Super-Apes (Mikhlo, Igor, and Peotr). I think fighting all four of them in a boss level would be hilarious. I want Ivan to have freeze guns, force fields, and his cosmictronic gun. I think some Russia/Siberia missions would look amazing too.
18. *Ringmaster*: Who doesn't want a circus/carnival mission? Gaz could reuse the circus/carnival missions for spooky Halloween missions, too. AND if you have a circus you have to have the Ringmaster. I want to fight off a bunch of clowns and carneys and have The Ringmaster use his Cosmic ring and portable nullifier to trick teams into fighting themselves (it'd be cool if one of his attacks was changing everyone into a clone of him so you don't know who to attack).
19. *Ringo Kid*: You gotta love a list that has three Old West characters on it. I want Rand to ride around on his horse Arab in the zones. 
20. *Riptide*: I actually liked _X-Men: First Class_ and having a Riptide who sends out his calcium spikes and shurikens could only be bested by having his boss, Mr. Sinister in SHSO.
21. *Romulus*: Any Wolvie fan want Wolvie's #1 enemy in the game. I figure that someday Romulus will be revealed to be Wolvie's true father. His Addy-clawed gauntlets and japanese-styled missions would be amazing in SHSO.
22. *Ripjak*: A HG Wells Martian with Spider-Man's blood. Sounds about right.
23. *Ruckus*: I want all the Nasty Boys in SHSO. And when are we going to get a sonic character, Gaz?

Should've posted this on "Sound like a pirate Day"...

----------


## Arnier

Can you tell me, who else besides Rhino is on the DNU list? Thanks

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Can you tell me, who else besides Rhino is on the DNU list? Thanks


DNU list is closely guarded. We've seen Bishop, Carnage, New Warriors, and the majority of the Sony/FOX movie casts.

----------


## Arnier

> DNU list is closely guarded. We've seen Bishop, Carnage, New Warriors, and the majority of the Sony/FOX movie casts.


But Lizard is also in the game, so why not Rhino, Especially if he won't be mechanic?

----------


## CenturianSpy

> But Lizard is also in the game, so why not Rhino, Especially if he won't be mechanic?


It all depends on who owns the licenses for a particular character. So, I'd assume that whoever owned Lizard's granted/sold his license to Gaz and whoever holds Rhino's licenses did not. There is NO rhyme or reason for who is on the list, and we are NOT privy to the list.

----------


## roneers

So here is my list:

*1. Battle of the atom Iceman (fake one)* Mega Iceman.jpg
I know he's the fake one but he is just too awesome! I could even think up some of his attacks!
He could have a hulk like attack combo and his powers coud be an ''Icy arm swipe" a "Freezing roar" and a Jump which causes a shockwave. His heroup could be the same as Iceman's but with more damage in a smaller area.
It's a pity we probably will never have him because there are not many people who know about him.
(I had the other characters cut out in the picture but for some reason the whole picture is here. You can clearly see I have close to no experience with pictures)

*2. Maria Hill* maria hill.jpg
We have Nick Fury and we have Coulson. Give me one good reason why we can't have her

*3. Lockjaw* lockjaw.jpg
He would be so awesome! I would love to play as him. You could bark at enemies and bite them. Maybe even swallow the throwable objects in a mission and spit them back out at enemies!
Although I think that would be too much asked.

*4. Charles Xavier* 
I couldn't put in any more pictures but everyone knows who he is. We just need him in shso. So try to get him in the game asap Gazillion!

It's a short list but pityfull enough I can only put in 3 pictures (don't know why)
Maybe I make another (and hopefully longer) list another day.

----------


## King Blade Wolf

> So here is my list:
> 
> *3. Lockjaw* lockjaw.jpg
> He would be so awesome! I would love to play as him. You could bark at enemies and bite them. Maybe even swallow the throwable objects in a mission and spit them back out at enemies!
> Although I think that would be too much asked.
> .


I think the Inhumans are one of the blatantly absent groups in SHSO.  I don't see Lockjaw as a hero, but what an awesome sidekick he could be.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> It's a short list but pityfull enough I can only put in 3 pictures (don't know why)
> Maybe I make another (and hopefully longer) list another day.


I love it when others make lists and I hope you do another. CBR does limit the number of pics to three, so I recommend doing a collage and uploadind the collage to imgur. Keep them coming.

----------


## roneers

> I love it when others make lists and I hope you do another. CBR does limit the number of pics to three, so I recommend doing a collage and uploadind the collage to imgur. Keep them coming.


Thanks for the tip.
I'll. try it


And for king blade wolf.
I agree. He would really be a Good fit for a sidekick too

----------


## CenturianSpy

This is going to be brief. Good news is *Anti-Venom* is confirmed to be the fourth character - to go along with *Agent Venom*, *Superior Spider-Man*, *Playable Lizard*- in the Spidey-Theme (theme should start next week). What is interesting is the 2 new characters found in their "Voice-Relationships":



That's right, *Electro* & *Sandman* have made their way into our beloved game files. These files are too new to say they're definitely coming, but those of us who love the original Sinister Six should have more reasons to smile. Now if only Kraven and Vulture could quit being so elusive...Mags has also eluded to that he found a new Spidey mission in the files, which means he probably found a hero intro to it with a new character. I have not found it, yet...

A recent Dev Blog has stated the next three themes will be Spidey, GotG, and X-Force...so, it came as little shock that Gaz dug up a file that has been the bane of my codebreaking:



*Bishop*. Again. Why does Gaz torture me so? 

I hope eveyone is enjoying this Recharge! Stay tuned, True Believers!

----------


## magenta

> Mags has also eluded to that he found a new Spidey mission in the files, which means he probably found a hero intro to it with a new character. I have not found it, yet...


Yes, sir! I have your TPS report right here:

New Mission: Unfriendly Neighborhood Spider-Men!
Description: Wall-Crawling Menaces Strike!
Mission Briefing Agent: Agent Venom
Blacklisted Characters: Spider-man, Iceman, Firestar

----------


## Raven

Nice. I find those upcoming themes and heroes much more enticing than anything from the past 6-12 months! Thanks for the update.




> Blacklisted Characters: Spider-man, Iceman, Firestar


Awesome a spider-man & his amazing friends themed mission! I loved that show as a kid.

----------


## Spider-Prime

Oh lawdy! Spidey goodness! I can't wait!

----------


## CenturianSpy

In honor of International Children's Day (July 1st) I have created a SHSO Character's Kids Compendium. This was quite a task. I compiled a list of most of the children of our beloved squaddies. In no way is this list complete, and I plan on adding to it with the release of new characters and the finding of more children. This is NOT a Top 10 list, it is NOT in the order of which I want them. It IS in alphabetical order according to their parents name. There's over a hundred of them (horny little squaddies), buckle in and enjoy!



*Angel (see also Archangel)*-
A1- Warren Worthington IV
*Ant-Man (see also Giant Man)*-
A2- Henry Pym, Jr. AKA *Big Man* (mother: *Wasp*)A2b- Henry Pym, Jr. AKA *Wasp* (mother: *Wasp*)A3- Hope Pym AKA *Red Queen* (mother: *Wasp*)A4- *Beetle Boy* (mother: *Wasp*)A5- William Grant Nelson (mother: *Tigra*)A6- *Wasp* (mother: *Wasp*)
*Archangel (see also Angel)*-
A7- *Gull*A8- Eimin Worthington AKA *The Eternal Sleep*A9- Uriel Worthington AKA *Light of the Cosmos*
*Beast*-
A10- Edna Tilby-McCoy
*Black Cat*-
A11- Felicity Hardy AKA *Scarlet Spider* (father: *Venom*)
*Black Panther*-
A12- Azari (mother: *Storm*)A13- Kymera (mother: *Storm*)A14- T'Chaka AKA *Panther* (mother: *Storm*)A15- T'Chaka II AKA *Coal Tiger/Black Panther* (mother: *Storm*)
*Black Widow*-
A16- Anna Romanova AKA *Black Widow*A17- James Rogers (father: *Captain America*)



*Cable*-
B1- Taylor Dayspring AKA *Genesis* (stepfather- *Cable*)
*Captain America*-
A17- James Rogers  (mother: *Black Widow*)B2- Ian Zola AKA *Nomad* (foster father: *Captain America*)B3- Sarah Rogers AKA *Crusader* (mother: *Rogue*)
*Captain Marvel*-
B4- Phyla-Vell AKA *Quasar, Martyr, Nova, Captain Marvel*B5- Genis-Vell AKA *Photon, Legacy, Captain Marvel*B6- Dorrek VIII, Theodore "Teddy" Rufus Altman AKA *Hulkling*B7- Marvin Ellwood AKA *Captain Marvel* (mother: *Ms. Marvel*)
*Colossus*-
B8- Peter (Piotr) Rasputin AKA *Kid Colossus*B9- *Metallique*B10- Peter Nareel (Peter, Jr.)
*Cyclops*-
B11- Megan Summers (Megan Frost) (mother: *Emma Frost*)B12- Ruby Summers (mother: *Emma Frost*)B13- Nathaniel "Nate" Grey (Nate Summers) AKA *X-Man* (mother: *Jean Grey*)B14- Rachel Anne "Ray" Summers(Rachel Grey) AKA *Marvel Girl, Starchild, Mother Askani* (mother: *Phoenix- Jean Grey*)B15- *Stryfe* (father of clone: *Cyclops*)



*Daredevil*-
C1- *Saint Death* (mother: *Elektra*)
*Dark Iron Patriot (see also Green Goblin)*-
C2- Gabriel Stacy AKA *American Son, Grey Goblin*C3- Sarah StacyC4- Harry Osborn AKA *Grey Goblin*
*Dormammu*-
C5- *Satannish*
*Dr. Doom*-
C6- Vincent von Doom AKA *Malefactor* (mother: *Enchantress*)C7- Kristoff Vernard AKA *Inhuman Torch* (adoptive father: *Dr. Doom*)C8- Kristoff Vernard (Prince Kristoff) (adoptive father: *Dr. Doom*)C9- Sophie von Doom
*Dracula*-
C10- Janus Tepes AKA *Janus*C11- *Janus*C12- *Xarus*C13- *Lilith* 
*Elektra*-
C1- *Saint Death* (father: *Daredevil*)C14- Rina Logan AKA *Wild Thing* (father: *Wolverine*)
*Emma Frost*-
B11- Megan Summers (Megan Frost) (father: *Cyclops*)B12- Ruby Summers (father: *Cyclops*)

----------


## CenturianSpy

*Enchantress*-
C6- Vincent von Doom AKA *Malefactor* (father: *Dr. Doom*)D1- Balder Blake AKA *Bravado* (father: *Thor*)H7- Magni Thorson AKA *Magni* (father: *Thor*)
*Falcon*-
D2- Samantha Wilson-Bradley AKA *Falcon*
*Gambit*-
D3- Anne-Marie AKA *No-Name* (adoptive father: *Gambit*)D4- Rebecca LeBeau AKA *Ray* (mother: *Rogue*)D5- Olivier LeBeau AKA *Olivier Raven* (mother: *Rogue*)D6- *Medea* (mother: *Storm*)
*Hawkeye*-
D7- Ashley Barton AKA *Spider-Bitch*D8- Francis Barton AKA *Hawkeye*D9- Clinton Barton, Jr. AKA *Mustang* (mother: *She-Hulk*)
*Hulk*-
D10- Carmilla Black AKA *Scorpion*D11- Robert Bruce Banner, Jr. AKA *Hulk, Jr., Maestro*D12- *Skaar*D13- *Hiro-Kala* (stepmother: *Red She Hulk*)D14- Lyra AKA *She-Hulk II* (stepmother: *Red She Hulk*)
*Human Torch*-
D15- Raymond Storm AKA *Cosmic Ray*D16- Matthew Storm AKA *Firefly* (mother: *Wasp*)D17- Torus Storm AKA *Super-Storm*



*Impossible Man*-
E1- Adolf Impossible AKA *The Impossible Boy*
*Invisible Woman*-
E2- Franklin Richards (father: *Mr. Fantastic*)E3- Valerie Richards (father: *Mr. Fantastic*)E4- Remy Mckenzie AKA *Gambit*E5- Valerie Fen MckenzieE6- Ari MckenzieE7- Erin MckenzieE8- Johnny Mckenzie
*Iron Man*-
E9- Howard Anthony Stark III AKA *War Machine* (mother: *Rescue*)
*Jean Grey (see also Phoenix)*-
B13- Nathaniel "Nate" Grey (Nate Summers) AKA *X-Man* (father: *Cyclops*)B14- Rachel Anne "Ray" Summers(Rachel Grey) AKA *Marvel Girl, Starchild, Mother Askani* (father: *Cyclops*)E10- *Armageddon*
*Juggernaut*-
E11- Zane Yama (Marko) AKA *J2*
*Lizard*-
E12- *Gator*
*Loki*-
E13- Vali Halfling AKA *Agamemnom*E14- *Hela*E15- *Son of Satan*E16- *Sylene*



*Magneto*-
F1- *Plague* (mother: Rogue Darkholme- the being created by the fusion of *Rogue* & *Mystique*)F2- Lorna Dane AKA *Polaris*F3- Charles Lehnsherr (mother: *Rogue*)F4- Magnus Lehnsherr AKA *Magnus* (mother: *Rogue*)F5- Zala Dane AKA *Zaladane*
*MODOK*-
F6- Sean Madigan AKA *Headcase*
*Morbius*-
F7- Victor Adam Slaughter AKA *Vic Slaughter* (vampiric progenitor- *Morbius*)
*Mr. Fantastic*-
E2- *Franklin Richards* (mother: *Invisible Woman*)E3- *Valerie Richards* (mother: *Invisible Woman*)
*Ms. Marvel*- 
B7- Marvin Ellwood AKA *Captain Marvel* (father: *Captain Marvel*)
*Mystique*- 
F1- *Plague* (father: *Magneto*)(co-mother: *Rogue*)F8- Charles Xavier II AKA *Xavier*F9- Graydon Creed AKA *Horror Show, Tribune* (father: *Sabretooth*)F10- Raze Logan-Darkholme AKA *Raze* (father- *Wolverine*)
*Nick Fury*-
F11- Nicholas Joseph Fury, Jr. AKA *Nick Fury, Jr.*F12- Mikel Fury AKA *Scorpio*
*Nightcrawler*-
F13- *T.J. Wagner*F14- Blue Wagner AKA *Blue*F15- *Salamander*F16- *Cerise Wagner*F17- Talia Josephine (T.J.) Wagner AKA *Nocturne* (mother: *Scarlet Witch*)

----------


## CenturianSpy

*Quicksilver*-
G1- *Luna Maximoff*
*Red She Hulk*-
D13- *Hiro-Kala* (father: *Hulk*) (stepmother: *Red She Hulk*)D14- *Lyra, She-Hulk II* (father: *Hulk*) (Stepmother: *Red She Hulk*)
*Red Skull*-
G2- Sinthea Schmidt AKA *Sin, Red Skull*
*Rescue*-
E9- Howard Anthony Stark III AKA *War Machine* (father: *Iron Man*)

*Rogue*-
B3- Sarah Rogers AKA *Crusader* (father: *Captain America*)D4- Rebecca LeBeau AKA *Ray* (father: *Gambit*)D5- Olivier LeBeau AKA *Olivier Raven* (father: *Gambit*)F1- *Plague* (father: *Magneto*) (co-mother: *Mystique*)F3- Charles Lehnsherr (father: *Magneto*)F4- Magnus Lehnsherr (father: *Magneto*)
*Sabretooth*-
F9- Graydon Creed AKA *Horror Show, Tribune* (mother: *Mystique*)
*Scarlet Witch*-
F17- Talia Josephine (T.J.) Wagner AKA *Nocturne* (father: *Nightcrawler*)G3- Thomas "Tommy" Shepherd (Maximoff) AKA *Speed* (sentient father: *Vision*)G4- William "Billy" Kaplan (Maximoff) AKA *Wiccan* (senient father: *Vision*)
*Scarlet Spider(also Spider-Man, Ben Reilly)*-
G5- Reilly Tyne AKA *Darkdevil*
*She-Hulk*-
D9- Clinton Barton, Jr. AKA *Mustang* (father: *Hawkeye*)
*Spider-Man*-
G6- April Parker AKA *Mayhem*
*Spider-Woman*-
G7- Gerald Drew AKA *Spider-Boy*
*Storm*-
A12- *Azari* (father: *Black Panther*)A13- *Kymera* (father: *Black Panther*)A14- T'Chaka AKA *Panther* (father: *Black Panther*)A15- T'chaka II AKA *Coal Tiger, Black Panther* (father: *Black Panther*)D6- *Medea* (father: *Gambit*)G8- Becka Munroe AKA *Tempest*G9- Kendall Logan AKA *Torrent* (father: *Wolverine*)
*Super-Skrull*-
G10- *Jazinda Kl'rt-Spawn*
*Taskmaster*-
G11- Jeanne Foucault AKA *Finesse*



*Thanos*-
H1- *Gamora* (foster-father: *Thanos*)H2- Thane AKA *Healer*
*Thing*-
H3- *Chuck Grimm*H4- *Buzz Grimm*H5- Jacob "Jake" Grimm II AKA *Grim*H6- Alyce Grimm AKA *Rad*
*Thor*-
D1- Balder Blake AKA *Bravado* (mother: *Enchantress*)H7- Magni Thorson AKA *Magni* (mother: *Enchantress*)H8- *Modi Thorson*H9- *Thena*H10- Torunn Thorsdottir AKA *Torunn*H11- Woden Thorson AKA *Woden*
*Tigra*-
A5- William Grant Nelson (father: *Ant-Man/Giant Man*)
*Venom*-
A11- Felicity Hardy AKA *Scarlet Spider* (mother: *Black Cat*)
*Vision*-
G3- Thomas "Tommy" Sheperd AKA *Speed* (mother: *Scarlet Witch*)G4- William "Billy" Kaplan AKA *Wiccan* (Mother: *Scarlet Witch*)
*Wasp*-
A2a/b- Henry Pym, Jr. AKA *Big Man, Wasp* (father: *Ant-Man, Giant Man*)A3- Hope Pym AKA *Red Queen* (father: *Ant-Man, Giant Man*)A4- *Beetle Boy* (father: *Ant-Man, Giant Man*)A5- *Wasp II* (father: *Ant-Man, Giant Man*)D16- Matthew Storm AKA *Firefly* (father: *Human Torch*)
*Werewolf by Night*-
H12- Tier Sinclair AKA *Tier* (foster-father: *Werewolf by Night*)



*Wolverine*-
C14- Rina Logan AKA *Wild Thing* (mother: *Elektra*)F10- Raze Logan/Darkholme AKA *Raze* (mother: *Mystique*)G9- Kendall Logan AKA *Torrent* (mother: *Storm*)W1- *Cannon Foot*W2- Akihiro AKA *Daken, Death*W3- EristaW4- *Fire Knives*W5- Amiko Kobayashi AKA *Amiko* (foster-father: *Wolverine*)W6- *Gunhawk*W7- Hudson Logan AKA *Sabreclaw*W8- *Saw Fist*W9- Thomas Logan IIW10- Scotty LoganW11- *Shadow Stalker*W12- Laura Kinney AKA *X-23*W13- Kirika Yashida AKA *X-23*

----------


## spideyman

> *Quicksilver*-
> G1- *Luna Maximoff*
> *Red She Hulk*-
> D13- *Hiro-Kala* (father: *Hulk*) (stepmother: *Red She Hulk*)D14- *Lyra, She-Hulk II* (father: *Hulk*) (Stepmother: *Red She Hulk*)
> *Red Skull*-
> G2- Sinthea Schmidt AKA *Sin, Red Skull*
> *Rescue*-
> E9- Howard Anthony Stark III AKA *War Machine* (father: *Iron Man*)
> 
> ...


Thank-you for the lists. Wolverine gets around..

----------


## roneers

New list with characters I would like to see

(sorry for the bad quality. Just started using imgur and I don't really know how to make a collage)

*1. Proffesor X* This is someone we already should have in this game for a while. I mean, Who doesn't want him. He could ride in his wheelchair through the world and in missions be great with his mental powers. He also should get a team up bonus with the original x-men or just with x-men.

*2. Namor* And with him an atlantis world. He is just needed in this game. Not only because he is popular, but also because of the underwater missions they could add with him. How cool would that be?

*3. Maria Hill* I said it before and i'll say it again. We have nick, we have coulson, so we should have her also. She could get a boost in missions with a team up with nick and coulson and her hero up could also be one of those back up things. Also, she would fit great as a members only. (could be a reason for met to get membership.)

*4. Songbird* She was even in the series! Why can't we have her. I mean she's is a cool new girl hero and her attacks are something new we haven't had in this game before. Let us all scream and sing against the enemies!

*5. Man Thing* Also been in the series. He would be awesome and a good idea for halloween. I mean, he's a monster and everyone likes to play with those. (especially young childeren which this game aims for in the first place right?) Also, he could have his body heatening up as hero up or something like that.

*6. A-bomb* I know, it's another hulk character. But this one is really different. He has camouflage and can roll up in a ball. that would make for an awesome in mission attack combo and funny power emotes, right?

*7. Toad* How is it possible we don't have him yet. He had frequent appearances in the first season of shso and should be pretty easy to think up attacks for. Add that he is just all weird and crazy and he should be an amazing character for this game.

*8. Galactus* I don't even need him to be playable, but at least make him some sort of final boss in an all crisis mission. I mean, he could be THE ONLY reason why all heroes and villains will team up. In the mission itself you could have computer controled heroes and villains to back you up and help you beating him. Just think about it.

*9. Egghead* A rival of ant man and he is great. He had his appearances in the series and I would love to play as him. Just think about all the things he could do. Using the power of science and in his power emote they could make a pigeon think his head really is an egg and tries to take him to his nest.

Ok so, not really the best quality of pictures, but these are at least more than 3. Maybe I will also try something themed next time.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> New list with characters I would like to see


Nice list, roneers! I do the collage in MS Paint then upload that pic to imgur. If you need more help, let me know!

----------


## CenturianSpy

It's been a while since I added another chapter, let's see if I still got it (if I ever had "it"):



1. *Skaar*: As probably the biggest Hulk fan in SHSO, I want all things Hulk. That includes Hulk's son, Skaar. I would also love to see some _Planet Hulk_ missions. Skaar should have a sword-based combo as well as passive Health regeneration.
2. *Songbird*: SHSO needs a screamer, and Melissa Gold (AKA Screaming Mimi) would fit this game perfectly. Songbird should be able to fly, have several "sound construct" PUs & HU (giant hammers, hands, or swords). I'd also like to see her have a couple of wrestling moves in her combo AND a megaphone PU/HU.
3. *Sunspot*: Poor Brazil getting their butts handed to them in today's World Cup needs to have a hero...and that hero is Roberta "Bobby" de Costa (I also wouldn't mind Captain Brasil from the SHS episode "O Captain, My Captain", Gaz!). I want Sunspot to get BLACKER with each increasing PU/HU, which should be all-types of solar/light blasts. I also want him to blacken while flying in zone.
4. *Sif*: I've been getting more into Thor comics then ever before, so she is quite high on my list. Heimdall's little sister should have a sword-based combo and her P2 should have her eat a Golden Apple that gives her a Damage & Speed boost.
5. *Star-Lord*: I'd be shocked if we didn't get him in the upcoming GotG Theme. I was shocked to see the number of comic books the GotG has been selling in the last two years. Peter Quill should have his Elemental gun as well as his two Kree sub-machine guns. He should also have a hologram P2.
6. *Shaman*:  We want more Alpha Flight, Gaz! Dr. Michael Twoyoungmen can summon ANYTHING out of his 'medicine bag', so Gaz just needs 4 "anythings" to make up his PUS/HU. I suggest pulling out a bear or coyotes, and one of his "anythings" can be a Healing/damage-boosting powder. Shaman should have a staff-fighter combo.
7. *Shatterstar*: Gaveedra-Seven (AKA Benjamin Russell) is the 'cloned' son of Longshot. Shatterstar should have a double-sword combo and one of his PUs should be a teleporting attack. Shatterstar should have regenerative Health (along the lines of Deadpool's) and a shockwave PU, too. Will his homosexuality keep him out of the game?
8. *Shanna the She-Devil*: A more-clothed version of Shanna would be perfect for SHSO. Along with several Savage Land missions! Shanna could be the first spear-fighter in the game and should have a knife-attack and bow & arrow PUs.
9. *Sabra*: If there was a Captain Israel, Ruth Bat-Seraph would be it. She had a cape that allowed her to fly, now those anti-gravity mechanics are built into her suit. Sabra also has wrist shooters that shoot plasma bursts and paralyzing quills, two easy PUs for you, Gaz!
10. *Slapstick*: Steve Harmon transforms into one of the oddest looking heroes. Slapstick should have a Giant Mallet combo, a joy-buzzer P2 (that gives him a Damage & Shield boost), a spitting flower PU, and a pie-throwing/dropping HU.
11. *Speed*: Thomas "Tommy" Shepherd is the 'soul-son' of Scarlet Witch and Vision. I would love to hear his interactions with his 'uncle', Quicksilver. If the game gets another male-good guy speedster, it should be him.
12. *Snowbird*: Narya is the second Alpha-Flighter to make my "S" list. Snowbird should have a Team Healing 'Glow' P2 and her other PUs and HU should have her transform into an owl, wolf, and Tanaraq (Sasquatch). (Gaz should redo Reptil so that he shapeshifts, too. AND fly for that matter). I also wouldn't mind her shifting into an animal for her combo attack.



13. *Silver Sable*: Now that we don't have to worry about getting characters with "Silver" in their names for silver we can focus on the characters themselves!  OK, she's not entirely a good guy, but she primarily is...Silver Sablinova should have her swords (she uses a sabre and rapier), her 9mms, her Derringer, and her chai (similar to Moon Knight's throwing blade).
14. *Speedball*: I'm sure many of you would rather see Robbie Baldwin in his Penance uniform, you SICK freaks...but I want all the iridescent balls. Speedball should have a 'pinball' combo attack and a Team force-field, shield boosting P2. A juggling emote would be a must, too.
15. *Shang-Chi*: His Wushu is greater! I've actually started some of his books and am enjoying them. Shang-Chi should have nunchuka and shuriken attacks for two of his PUs/HU.
16. *Sunfire*: Shiro Yoshida is a classic Marvel pyrokinetic. He just looks cooler (or is it "hotter"?) than the others. I'd like to see a flying firey attack.
17. *Shuri*: T'Challa's younger sister would be fantastic in some jungle-themed (Savage Land or Wakandan) missions as the female Black Panther.
18. *Spyke*: I'd love to see Evan Daniels skateboarding around and throwing his bone-spikes.
19. *She-Thing*: I prefer the pink-haired human face Ms. Thing because seeing Thing's (male) head on a body with breasts creeps me out.
20. *Sage*: Not sure what powers Sage could have in SHSO, but I love her in my comics.
21. *Surge*: Noriko "Nori" Ashida would be a great electrical-based hero, second to Elektro (who was spotted in the game files, HUZZAH!). I'd love to see her blue hair in the game.

Lots of females on this list, Gaz! Get the hint!

I hope you enjoyed it!

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> It's been a while since I added another chapter, let's see if I still got it (if I ever had "it"):
> 1. *Skaar*: As probably the biggest Hulk fan in SHSO, I want all things Hulk. That includes Hulk's son, Skaar. I would also love to see some _Planet Hulk_ missions. Skaar should have a sword-based combo as well as passive Health regeneration.


And if you want to add more Hulks, might as well have Lyra the Savage She-Hulk too with a damage and speed boost PU from gamma meditation (and throw in mom Thundra for good measure with a chain attack).



> 2. *Songbird*: SHSO needs a screamer, and Melissa Gold (AKA Screaming Mimi) would fit this game perfectly. Songbird should be able to fly, have several "sound construct" PUs & HU (giant hammers, hands, or swords). I'd also like to see her have a couple of wrestling moves in her combo AND a megaphone PU/HU.


I cannot overemphasize a Screaming Mimi emote. I really want one.



> 10. *Slapstick*: Steve Harmon transforms into one of the oddest looking heroes. Slapstick should have a Giant Mallet combo, a joy-buzzer P2 (that gives him a Damage & Shield boost), a spitting flower PU, and a pie-throwing/dropping HU.


I can see Slapstick taking on Impossible Man, or teaming up with Deadpool.



> 12. *Snowbird*: Narya is the second Alpha-Flighter to make my "S" list. Snowbird should have a Team Healing 'Glow' P2 and her other PUs and HU should have her transform into an owl, wolf, and Tanaraq (Sasquatch). (Gaz should redo Reptil so that he shapeshifts, too. AND fly for that matter). I also wouldn't mind her shifting into an animal for her combo attack.


Add Silverclaw to the ranks of shapeshifters; a Snowbird-Silverclaw-Reptil team-up would be awesome.



> 19. *She-Thing*: I prefer the pink-haired human face She-Thing because seeing Thing's (male) head on a body with breasts creeps me out.


Since they are two separate persons (Sharon Ventura as She-Thing, Darla Deering as Ms. Thing), why not both?

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Since they are two separate persons (Sharon Ventura as She-Thing, Darla Deering as Ms. Thing), why not both?


Ugh...I had that it my sidenotes to add my UNEQUAL sign. What a un-Fantastic error...I'll edit it now.

----------


## Maven

Nevermind.

----------


## CenturianSpy

I separated the Good and the Bad for you Uglies. 



1. *Sandman*: Recently spotted in the game files, the Sinister Six's William Baker (AKA Flint Marko) will be a welcome addition to SHSO. I hope when he comes, and if he is playable, that he can fly in zones as a sandcloud. His special moves should have him grow in size, have a 'quicksand' attack, and different hand/arm constructs (especially large hammers). I also would like to see if he is a boss, a Juggernaut-style mechanism where you have to spray him glue or water before you can land severe attacks.
2. *Sauron*: I'd love a jungle-themed/_Savage Land_ mission where you fight dinosaurs and weaponized apes/primates, where you have to dodge quicksand pits and lava pits, and with a Sauron boss. If Karl Lykos makes it to SHSO, surely he should have a hypnosis attack, fire-breathing attack, and a winged/beak attack.
3. *Scorpion*: Anyone else remember when Mac Gargan was Venom? I think we all prefer him as Scorpion. If he becomes playable, after he stars in a mission, he needs to be able to wall-crawl. I'd hope"Bull" from _Night Court_ does his voiceovers...
4. *Silver Samurai*: I think I'm the only person who enjoyed the _The Wolverine_ flick...I'd want Silver Samurai tobe able to teleport and have katana attacks and wakazashi attacks. I REALLY want Japanese-style missions with pagodas, Shinto shrines, and Japanese gardens.
5. *Shocker*: Herman Schultz and his vibro-smashers would be awesome. Anyone else think that he is seen as one of Kingpin's dolls at the beginning of that boss intro? Surely he can be added to the game. I would love a Masters of Evil mission, too. Make that I'd love SEVERAL Masters of Evil missions- one for each of the dozen or so groups that went by that name.
6. *Swordsman*: I know that he spent equal time as a good guy BUT he also was a bad guy...and...I LOVE sword fighters and Jacques Duquesne's skill with his powered, Makluan sword would be a great add. His Makluan sword (given to him by the Mandarin) can shoot flames, lightning, concussive blasts, and lasers. 
7. *Sebastian Shaw*: Who doesn't want a Hellfire Club/Inner Circle mission? Who doesn't think Emma Peel's "Queen of Sin" costume was the inspiration for Emma Frost? I wonder how many of you googled that image, just now. Back to Sebastian...I want a mission inside a Victorian-style mansion with thugs dressed in the old fashioned garb.
8. *Shadow King*: You already have the Astral Plane mission, Gaz. I want to fight Amahl Farouk with Prof. X. Is that too much to ask for? An Eygpt mission would be cool, too...
9. *Satana*: She's the daughter of Satan! THE Satan!!! Probably won't make it to SHSO because of this. Though we do have three DareDEVILs...speaking of all things from hell, how about...
10. *Speed Demon*: OK, you caught me, he's not from hell. James Sanders use to masquerade around as The Whizzer, but unlike Robert Frank (the original Whizzer from the 40's), James is a bad guy. SHSO could use a speedster villain.

I hope you enjoyed it!

----------


## CenturianSpy

Look what Gaz snuck in the game files, yesterday:



I don't know which Electro will be joining us, what I do know is that he is more than a VI (voiceover interaction). Electro now has HUDs and emotes.

----------


## Spider-Prime

You just know how to make a Spidey fan... cry  :Smile:

----------


## PhantCowboy

> I separated the Good and the Bad for you Uglies. 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. *Sandman*: Recently spotted in the game files, the Sinister Six's William Baker (AKA Flint Marko) will be a welcome addition to SHSO. I hope when he comes, and if he is playable, that he can fly in zones as a sandcloud. His special moves should have him grow in size, have a 'quicksand' attack, and different hand/arm constructs (especially large hammers). I also would like to see if he is a boss, a Juggernaut-style mechanism where you have to spray him glue or water before you can land severe attacks.
> 2. *Sauron*: I'd love a jungle-themed/_Savage Land_ mission where you fight dinosaurs and weaponized apes/primates, where you have to dodge quicksand pits and lava pits, and with a Sauron boss. If Karl Lykos makes it to SHSO, surely he should have a hypnosis attack, fire-breathing attack, and a winged/beak attack.
> 3. *Scorpion*: Anyone else remember when Mac Gargan was Venom? I think we all prefer him as Scorpion. If he becomes playable, after he stars in a mission, he needs to be able to wall-crawl. I'd hope"Bull" from _Night Court_ does his voiceovers...
> 4. *Silver Samurai*: I think I'm the only person who enjoyed the _The Wolverine_ flick...I'd want Silver Samurai tobe able to teleport and have katana attacks and wakazashi attacks. I REALLY want Japanese-style missions with pagodas, Shinto shrines, and Japanese gardens.
> 5. *Shocker*: Herman Schultz and his vibro-smashers would be awesome. Anyone else think that he is seen as one of Kingpin's dolls at the beginning of that boss intro? Surely he can be added to the game. I would love a Masters of Evil mission, too. Make that I'd love SEVERAL Masters of Evil missions- one for each of the dozen or so groups that went by that name.
> ...


Lol The Good and the Bad for us Uglies

----------


## CenturianSpy

In honor of ADA (Americans with Disabilities Act) Awareness Day, I've compiled a list of disabled characters I'd like to see in SHSO.



1. *Professor X*: (taken from my Brotherhood list) Member during 6th incarnation. He is the most glaring missing character in SHSO. I think the levitating chair would be needed (too many stairs in the zones). I want Gaz to go back to its roots with this character- by that we need more cartoony violence. His chair should have two giant boxing gloves coming out of each arm for various combo hits. For his three PUs and HU I want: a giant hammer (or psychic pie) out of his chair, a Team-defense boost psychic shield, a 'bumper car' type charging attack, a pineapple-shooting gun from his chair. (taken from my "P" list) Charles Xavier might be the single most glaring omission in this game. The only logical conclusion is that FOX Studios is not allowing Gaz to add him. I have no idea if he is on the DNU list, but I do have ideas on possible PUs/HU. they are mostly comic things that pop out of his chair like a giant boxing glove attached to a spring. Chuck should also have a psychic Team Shield and Speed boost. I also wouldn't mind a 'death from above', giant-psychic pineapple attack.
2. *Forge*:  (taken from my FIRST list) Not only should he be in the game, he should have part of a zone (preferably an X-Mansion zone) dedicated to a "Forge's Shop" where you can craft items (including crafting things from superfluous cards). One of his specials, or his HU, should be a blast from his mutant-power neutralizing gun. AND he is an X-Force member! (taken from my "F" list) He's made many of my lists... I want a Forge's Shop in an X-Men zone where you can have him change your duplicate items into stuff you want. I want him to have his mutant neutralizing gun as his HU. I want him to have his mystic ability just like Valkyrie's, but conjuring up Native American warriors. Is that TOO much, Gaz? (taken from my Brotherhood list) Forge: Member in the Ultimate universe. Gaz hates Native Americans. Maybe that's just me. My BRILLIANT idea for Forge is for him to have a shop in an X-Men zone where you can change your unwanted multiple items into items you do want. This could piggyback the already fun 'Crafting' part of the game (Imagine using crafting materials to build rare cards or vehicles). Anyway, my 3 PUs and HU would be: plasma blasts from blaster out of his bionic arm, Team-damage boost through a Native American-animal spell, a bionic kick, and a megablast from his Neutralizer gun.
3. *Misty Knight*: (taken from my Black/African-American list) She has a robot arm and guns but she is no homage to Bishop. It would be nice to get her after Iron Fist and maybe see a Brood Queen or Puppetmaster mission. Her afro alone demands inclusion. (taken from my "M" list) Mercedes "Misty" Knight has a bionic arm that can shoot gravity-repulsor rays (like Iron Man), concussive blasts, and freeze rays. She was in SHS and would be awesome in SHSO.
4. *Echo*: (taken from my FIRST list) Wouldn't it be nice to see a deaf hero in the game? No voiceovers just ASL. Anyone who can copy moves (photographic reflexes- like Taskmaster) would be welcome to the game. (taken from my "E" list) It would be interesting to see how Gaz would handle the voiceovers for Maya Lopez. We have three blind Daredevils in the game, how about a deaf one, Gaz? I love the white handprint on the face and photographic reflexes she has, and I would love to see a Ronin emote.
5. *Karma*: (taken from my Gay Pride list) Xi'an Coy Manh, is a swordsman and can psionically posess other creatures. That would make an interesting PU/HU. EDIT: Karma has a missing leg in Age of X.
6. *Komodo*: (taken from my 36 "other" Avengers list) Let's get a female with a lizard tail in the game. She should have passive-regeneration like Wolverine, too. (taken from my "K" list) Marvel's second Komodo, Melati Kusuma, lost her legs in a driving accident and modified Dr. Connors serum for herself. She'd fight like Reptil, but I'd love to see an emote were she loses a leg, arm, or tail and grows it back.
7. *Artie Maddicks*: It would be interesting to see what type of holograms this mute telepath would bring to SHSO...I think he would be great at presenting new training missions.
8. *Silhouette*: Paralyzed from a police shoot out, Silhouette Chord now uses crutches designed by Night Thrasher that can shoot electrical tazes, stun pellets, smoke, and ammo.
9. *Madame Web*: This blind psychic could only be a supporting character. I'd like to see her give you the next Achievement, or she could give out the hints.
10. *Blindfold*: Ruth Aldine has psionic power, but her worth to SHSO may be her precognition. I think it would be nice for her to give cryptic hints about upcoming heroes, or have her give clues for a scavanger hunt-Achievement.
11. *Wiz Kid*: (taken from my 36 "other" Avengers list) The game needs a technoformer. I hope he is the second wheelchaired in this game.
12. *Shroud*: Maximillian Quincy Coleridge has awesome bombarangs. I'd love to see him have void-type attacks.
13. *Hollow/Penance*: (taken from my "P" list) AKA Hollow. I'm starting to really enjoy the Generation X books and would like to have an Emplate mission where I can beat him up with his cursed sister. EDIT: She is a mute.
14. *Master Izo*: The main reason I want him is to get Japanese-style missions with fighting The Hand. Who doesn't want to fight as a dual katana slicing old-Japanese martial artist?
15. *Calamity*: James Wa lost his legs but created artificial super-speed ones. He is a member of The Order who often fight zombies, especially Zobos (zombie hobos).

*- CBR buddy Omega Librarian Gardener has informed me that ADA Awareness Day is the 26th. The website I used to find the date was wrong, and I failed to verify.

----------


## CenturianSpy

P1: Electrobubble
P2: High Voltage!
P3: Electro Boom.


*CONFIRMED:*

----------


## PhantCowboy

Just a question but how exactly do you read the codebreaker reports?

----------


## GUARDIAN_ALPHA-FLIGHT

CenturianSpy has there been any updates in the code for the GOTG, I would have thought marvel would want the promotion before the movie comes out, with the early buzz on it being spectacular I'm getting more and more excited to see a whole new team added to SHSO.

I KNOW it's a really long shot in the dark, but a GOTG themed city/jail/spacecraft for a new zone?

----------


## GUARDIAN_ALPHA-FLIGHT

Oh and thank you for the code breakers and keeping them alive, even before I resigned up here I would check weekly to see if you posted anything new! Keep up the good work!

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Just a question but how exactly do you read the codebreaker reports?


With your eyes.




> CenturianSpy has there been any updates in the code for the GOTG, I would have thought marvel would want the promotion before the movie comes out, with the early buzz on it being spectacular I'm getting more and more excited to see a whole new team added to SHSO.
> 
> I KNOW it's a really long shot in the dark, but a GOTG themed city/jail/spacecraft for a new zone?


There is nothing in the game files about any GotG member (beside Agent Venom who is more linked to the current Spidey Theme) or content. As far as a new zone, they are extremely expensive for Gaz to produce plus they take a lot of programmer hours. These two factors are the main reasons why we have not gotten a new one. The purpose of the new mega-update (officially called "Recharged" - what Nader coined "Fractal 2.0" for us CBRites) is to increase the number of paying participants so that Gaz could have a nest egg/invest egg to support this expensive content.

----------


## censorship

In the Marvel Heroes forum, DarkBeast wrote that

*spoilers:*
According to David Brevik during last night's stream... Rocket Raccoon will be in the SHSO shop and not in a Hero Box.
*end of spoilers*



I never appreciated how large the game world is until the golden fractal hunt. I think there's enough social space in the game. I'd like Gaz to continue development into different mission types. I think my top want would be a 4v4 capture the flag mission against the Wrecking Crew. You wouldn't be able to play it with fewer than four people, and because the rewards would a lot better for a win than a loss, it would encourage strategy and teamwork. 

I don't think you'd even need a full chain of mission text commands. Something as simple as being able to toggle a red/yellow/green light above your hero's head would go a long way to sync up a team's actions.

----------


## Shadow

> Look what Gaz snuck in the game files, yesterday:
> 
> 
> I don't know which Electro will be joining us, what I do know is that he is more than a VI (voiceover interaction). Electro now has HUDs and emotes.


If they don't box him, I'll consider returning. DEATH TO BOXES!



> In the Marvel Heroes forum, DarkBeast wrote that
> 
> *spoilers:*
> According to David Brevik during last night's stream... Rocket Raccoon will be in the SHSO shop and not in a Hero Box.
> *end of spoilers*


Hopefully.......

----------


## CenturianSpy

While impatiently waiting for some new content, here's my list of missing "T" good guys:



1. *Thunderbird*: There is NOT ONE Native American in the game. This continues to bother me. Thunderbird is a code name used by brothers John & James Proudstar and Indian (ironic, huh?) Neil Shaara (not pictured). James is more known as Warpath and for being my number one wanted hero. John Proudstar storylines are usually alt. Earths or based on his death/afterlife. I think a Thunderbird HU would look similar to Phoenix's "Phoenix" attack. A tomahawk combo would be cool, too.
2. *Two-Gun Kid*: I got my comic start (<chuckles> my origin story?) from looking at my dad's boyhood Timely/Atlas comics. He liked the Westerns. The Two-Gun Kid in those comics from the 40's was Clay Harder, when Marvel took over (& was renamed) Timely/Atlas the duo of Lee/Kirby redrew the classic series and renamed Two-Gun to Matt Hawk(ins)/Liebowicz. I look forward to the day when we can play in Old West missions with cowboys. EVEN ones with flying cycles thanks to Hawkeye.
3. *Talisman*: This Sacree shaman has two strikes against her- she's a female (which we rarely see in the game- they don't sell as well as males, according to Gaz) and she's a Native American (NOT ONE, Gaz?!). Talisman's magic is near-Sorcerer Supreme level with the Coronet of Enchantment (her headpiece) and her 'medicine bag'. i'd love to see her have spirit animal attacks/HU, wind & lightning PUs, a Team Armor P2, and a magical blast combo. Talisman should also be a teleporter.
4. *Thunderer*: AKA The Black Avenger. This character from the 1940's, Jerry Carstairs, was the FIRST sonic hero. His costume and cape were designed by himself, a radio-engineer, to focus amplified sound (sonic scream tech) to deafen opponents and level structures. NOT ONE SONIC HERO, Gaz?! I would love to see a loud, cape waving fart emote. Make this an attack, too!
5. *3-D Man II/Triathalon II*: Delroy Garrett should have passive regenerative healing. I'd love to hunt down Skrulls with him...or maybe a Triune mission...or an Agents of Atlas Theme. A Skrull-seeing-goggles emote seems appropriate, too.
6. *Thunderstrike*: If you like confusing characters, you'll love Thunderstrike. Eric Masterson was saved by Thor, sealed to Thor (combined), separated but retained Thor's powers, reunited into Thor, seperated again, saved Thor's life, transformed into Thor By Heimdall, acted as Thor, battled Thor, THEN finally Odin decides to grant Eric his own weapon a mace called Thunderstrike. Thunderstrike should have combos, PUs, and HU similar to (guess who...) Thor.
7. *Talon*: A cat-like Inhuman with a magical amulet (grants him magic powers0 that can shoot /regrow his claws at will. Not good enough?...Oh, and he's a GotG member. How about som Attilan missions, Gaz?
8. *Triton*: Did someone say "Inhuman"? How about Black Bolt's cousin? How about some underwater missions? I'd love to fight some evil-crab 'popcorn' minions- just like Mario.
9. *Thunderstrike II*: Eric's son Kevin takes up the family business. His outfit is SOOOOOO new comics.
10. *Thor Girl*: AKA Tarene. Seems appropriate that we get a female Thor with Marvel's Recharge Thor being a female. Tarene also has a healing factor which wouldd make a nice P2. 
11. *Texas Twister*: The best episode of The Fantastic Four cartoon of the mid 2000's was #18 "The Cure". The episode has The Thing 'cured' of his rock form and the FF needing to find a new member. The F choose She-Hulk but not before auditioning Squirrel Quirl, Frog-Man, and Texas Twister. Texas Twister is not an Old West hero, but his cowboy hat and lasso would definitely be fantastic in SHSO. Gaz already has tornado animation.
12. *3-D Man/Triathalon*: The first 3-D Man/Triathalon were the brothers Chandler- Hal & Chuck. Chuck was a test-pilot whose body was imprinted on his aviation goggles after being subjected to Skrull radiation (later known as pyramid power). When Hal wore the glasses it summoned his brother back in 3-D form and 3X the powers/senses of an average man. Chuck also has Skrull-aura detecting power.
13. *Tarantula*: I first saw the newest Tarantula, Maria Vasquez, in the 5-book "Six Guns" (WHICH I LOVED!). I hear she's now a Hero for Hire.
14. *Thena (Eternal)*: This armored Eternal fights with a bow and spear. This list has more Eternals (ONE) than Gaz has in SHSO.
15. *Thena*: Thor's MC2 daughter. That's TWO female Thors on one list, Marvel! Beat that! Wait, you're making a female Thor?! ...nevermind...Hey, Gaz! There are THREE female Thor's AND TWO Thunderstrikes you can give us just from this list!
16. *Tara*: One of my favorite teams is The Invaders. And you got to love an android, double-agent. Even if 'she' is one of a million female, Marvel pyrokinetics.

----------


## CenturianSpy

P1: Sand-Ram
P2: Sandstrong
P3: Sand Giant!



Looks like Agent Venom will be doing the Mission Briefings for the "Green Goblin's lair" missions.

Stay tuned, True believers...

----------


## CenturianSpy

In honor of the National Day of the Cowboy I have created a Top 10 (or so) list of my favorite Old West/Cowboy themed characters. I cut my teeth on these type of comics...So, get along little dogies, get along:



1. *Rawhide Kid*: Johnny Bart (Clay). He's been around since the mid-50s. I always speculate whether if this revenge-bent hero will come out because he came out. Will we ever see a gay character (other than Mystique and Colossus)?
2. *Phantom Rider*: The FIRST Ghost Rider, Carter Slade, was originally named Rex Fury in a now defunct publisher called Magazine Enterprises. He was created by the recently deceased Richard "Dick" Ayers. 
3. *Red Wolf*: Marvel's first Native American 'superhero' (having actual super-powers) started his run in 1970. I'd love a coup stick combo and a Lobo (his wolf friend) attack PU. I'd also like tomahawk and bow PUs.
4. *Two-Gun Kid*: The character was created for Timely Comics in the late 40s by power duo Lee/Kirby. He was originally named Clay Harder, but when Timely 'became' Marvel his name was changed to Matt Hawk(ins)/Liebowicz. Hawkeye gave him one of his twin engine flying-cycles which would be AMAZING in zones.
5. *Kid Colt*: Blaine Colt had the longest run of Western comics end, 31 YEARS, in 1979. I would love to run around in zones on his horse Steel. We deserve the crimson shirted version.
6. *Black Rider*: Matthew "Doc" Masters named-character has been around since 1948. Black Rider was one of the first bad guy-turns-good guy comic storylines. He started as an outlaw named "The Cactus Kid". Not all good guys wear white.
7. *Apache Kid*: Alan Krandal (AKA Aloysius Kare) was a white orphan raised by an Apache chief named Red Hawk. His character was later etconned into two characters a male & female version of the same back story.
8. *Reno Jones*: Marvel's second black hero to have his own titled book (Luke Cage was the first). Reno was a slave who took up as half of the gunslinging duo, the Gunhawks. Kid Cassidy was the other member.
9. *Arizona Annie*: AKA Arizona Girl has been around since 1948. She rides with Kid Colt (her boyfriend) and is famous for shooting peoples gunbelts off.
10. *Ringo Kid*: Ringo had a white dad and Cherokee mother. He was considered an outcast by both groups, so he and his Cherokee friend, Dull Knife, rode around fighting bad guys. His steed was named Arab. He was a cowboy who used the bow as well as the shotgun/six-shooter.
11. *Outlaw Kid*: Lance Temple is a lawyer and Civil War vet that has been in comics since the mid-50's. He later was retconned in the early 2000s to be a schizophrenic/multiple personality were he was actually hunting his alter-ego. His relationship with his father was Stan Lee's inspiration for Spider-Man's relationship with his dad & uncle.
12. *Texas Twister*: One of the few 'super-powered' heroes on this list. Drew Daniels can create tornados, animation Gaz hasl already done, and is an expert with the lasso. A lasso PU would be amazing!
13. *Outlaw*: Speaking of lasso experts...here's "Crazy" Inez Temple. Outlaw has a tasteful Old West wardrobe to go along with her super strength, hardened skin, and sharpshooting ability.
14. *Western Kid*: Tex Dawson, AKA The Western Kid, was a clean-cut Old West cowboy with a stallion named Whirlwind and a white German shepherd dog named Lightning (a dog attack PU would be awesome). He has been around since 1954.
15. *Kid Cassidy*: The 2nd member of The Gunhawks (see #8- Reno Jones for the other). Before this sharpshooting, gunslinging hero fought bad guys he was a captain of the Confederate Army in charge of an all slave platoon, including his partner Reno Jones.
16. *Shooting Star*: Victoria Star, currently of The Rangers team, is a patriot looking superheroine. Her six-shooters actually don't shoot bullets, but little shurikens with paralyzing toxin.
17. *Live Wire*: Before he was eaten by Princess Python's pet snake, and before there was Whiplash, Rance Preston used his electrified lariat and asbestos gloves to fight his mercenary battles.

Hope you enjoyed, pardner's! Time to get me a sasparilla.

----------


## PhantCowboy



----------


## Stormhawk

These are some really informative and great lists... these will require further study.   :Cool:

----------


## CenturianSpy

Can you hear me, Gaz? August is Audio Appreciation Month and we want sonic/sound squaddies! Here's my list to get the ball rolling:




1. *Black Bolt*: Blackagar Boltagon is the leader of the Inhumans, for which we have NONE in SHSO. He was created by the power duo of Lee/Kirby in the mid-60s and often battled with the FF and Hulk. Black Bolt, like most of the ruling Inhuman class, was exposed (and got his powers) from the mutating Terragin Mist. He should have cleverly-named PUs/HU like "Whisper" and "Inside Voice".
2. *Banshee*: Sean Cassidy was a member of the NYPD and INTERPOL. An Irish cop, what a stretch, Marvel! I'd love for him to have a 'Confusion-type' (baddies attack each other) P2. And some screamer should have an "I scream, you scream, we all scream for ice cream!" attack...why not Banshee? or...
3. *Songbird/Screaming Mimi*: If we can only have one version of Melissa Joan Gold, I'd prefer Songbird (I completely agree she MUST have a Screaming Mimi emote, though). I like that she has the ability to make 'sound constructs' and would love to see her PUs/HU reflect that with a giant sound hammer and sword, Songbird could yell "Hammer-time!" and "En Garde!" for those attacks. If we get Screaming Mimi, I'd want to see an Angar the Screamer (her boyfriend) power emote.
4. *Dazzler*: Everyone SHOULD want a disco-style, roller-skating Alison Blaire. Dazzler converts sounds to light energy (attacks). I'd love for her to have her PUs/HU based on audio players- Walkman, Discman, MP3, and boombox. The latter would be fantastic if she took the John Cusack _Say Anything_ pose.
5. *Thunderer*: (taken from my recent "T" list) AKA The Black Avenger. This character from the 1940's, Jerry Carstairs, was the FIRST sonic hero. His costume and cape were designed by himself, a radio-engineer, to focus amplified sound (sonic scream tech) to deafen opponents and level structures. NOT ONE SONIC HERO, Gaz?! I would love to see a loud, cape waving fart emote. Make this an attack, too!
6. *Siryn*: Theresa Maeve Rourke Cassidy has all of her daddy's (Banshee) powers, so Gaz can easily make one design and one set of attacks for the two of them. They could just give Siryn a ]sonic-lance' attack to be different. Two for the price of one, Gaz!
7. *Klaw*: Ulysses Klaw is the first pure villain on this list (yes I know Screaming Mimi was mainly a villain...). He killed Black Panther's father while stealing the vibranium he needed for his sound tranducer. He lost his hand in the fight and now uses the vibranium-powered prosthetic to do evil. Klaw's body is now pure sound, and is harnessed as a construct made by AIM. I'd love to use Black Panther against him in a mission with Klaw shooting sonic blasts at me.
8. *Ruckus*: I think anyone who watched the early 90's X-Men cartoon wants all of the Nasty Boys and their leader, Mr. Sinister in SHSO. Clement Wilson would make a great Sub-boss.
9. *Motormouth*: It would be hard for Gaz to add a character who is known for her foul-mouth. But, Harley Davis with her teleportation shoes and swonic-scream would be fun. I'd love to see the comic curseword symbols above her head while she performs her PUs/HU. I'd also like to see her ridiculously weaponized partner, Killpower, in SHSO, too.
10. *Dr. Bong*: We get that this character was named for pot-smoking and not the sound his bell shaped helmet makes. BUT, doesn't Howard the Duck need his main archenemy in the game (She-Hulk and Deadpool often fight him, too)? Don't we deserve Howard the Duck, too?!!!  I'd love to see the boss fight happen in a Psychiatrist office with Dr. Bong screwing different gauntlets onto is severed hand's nub for different attacks. It would be funny to have Fifi the Duck, his receptionist, calling on baddies to aid him during the boss fight, too. ESPECIALLY if one of the baddies was Hellcow. Rats, Dr. Bong should be higher on my list!
11. *Kylun*: OK, I get it. Kylun's, AKA Colin McKay, sound mimicry is hardly an audio power that would get him into SHSO. BUT, it is an audio power so it fits...loosely. The main reason to put Kylun on any list is that he is a swordfighting, fur-clad member of Excalibur. Kylun wields two twin mystical swords, the Blades of Zz'ria. Don't we need a double sword hero (I know Elektra's sais can be considered swords...)?
12. *Lady Lark/Skylark*: Linda Lewis was a professional singer when she was kidnapped and augmented by Dr. Decibel. She was in a relationship with the Golden/Black Archer (comic mirror duo from DC's Black Canary and Green Arrow) and got her wings from Blue Eagle. She changed her name to Skylark once she was able to fly with her newly-gifted wings.
13. *Shriek*: Frances Louise Barrison AKA Sandra Deel was a drug-dealer who got shot in the head and moved to Cloak's Dark Dimenesion. When she came back her left eye glowed (where she was shot) and was able to shoot sonic blasts out of her hands. Her main storyline had her partnering with Carnage.
14. *Johnny Guitar*:I'd love to battle Dazzler's foe with his sonic blasting guitar, with Dazzler! A machine-gun toting Dr. Sax would make for a cool boss-duo.
15. *Voice*: SHSO needs more fatties. I'd like a mission where the Voice is commanding other heroes to attack you on the boss level. It could be similar to Kingpin's but if it was in a circus/carnival mission it would be AMAZING. Speaking of characters who went by "Voice"...
16. *Angar the Screamer*: AKA Voice AKA Scream. Angar was also Screaming Mimi's boyfriend and crime-partner. I would love to see him have hippie-tripping hallucinogenic sonic attacks. It would be cool if it was dual boss level against Screaming Mimi, too.
17. *Vox*: Latin for voice (U2's Bono chose this surname making his 'name' Good Voice), Vox is the leader of Kentucky's Initiative team- Action Pack. Action Pack also has the supermodel Prima Donna and the goofy Frog-Man. 
18. *Dr. Decibel*: Any other Squadron Supreme fans here (SHS did have Nighthawk, Power Princess, and Hyperion in an episode)? If you are, you know that Dr. Decibel uses a sonic gun for his team the Institute of Evil.
19. *DJ*: Mark Sheppard is dead, but his "Acoustic Eclectic Mimicry" power was pretty cool. He was able to turn sound energy into other energy (like Dazzler) but the new energy was specific to the music genre input. Concussive blasts (from rock music), Photokinesis (from Dance music), Flight (from Gospel/Inspirational), and Forcefields (from Classical) would make excellent PUs/HU, especially if Gaz added them as sound effects in missions.
20. *Thunderclap*: Stanley George Johnson is a superhero whose power is generated from hydraulic gloves that can clap faster than the speed of sound. I would love different "clap" attacks like "Golf Clap" and "Slow Clap" for his PUs/HU.
21. *Rhapsody*: (Snipped from her wiki) While music is playing in the vicinity - usually through her playing her own violin or flute - Rachel Argosy can fly and warp minds to manipulate emotions, induce hallucinations in others, or control minds completely. She's a villain.
22. *Sonic*: Daniel Bannon is a member of the Seekers, a merc team consisting of former AIM scientists who specialized in armors. He has a chest-mounted sonic cannon.
23. *White Noise*: Daughter of Deathbird and member of the Shi'ar Imperial Guard. Would love some shi'ar ANYTHING in SHSO.

Can you hear me now?!!

----------


## PhantCowboy

> can you hear me, gaz? August is audio appreciation month and we want sonic/sound squaddies! Here's my list to get the ball rolling:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. *black bolt*: Blackagar boltagon is the leader of the inhumans, for which we have none in shso. He was created by the power duo of lee/kirby in the mid-60s and often battled with the ff and hulk. Black bolt, like most of the ruling inhuman class, was exposed (and got his powers) from the mutating terragin mist. He should have cleverly-named pus/hu like "whisper" and "inside voice".
> 2. *banshee*: Sean cassidy was a member of the nypd and interpol. An irish cop, what a stretch, marvel! I'd love for him to have a 'confusion-type' (baddies attack each other) p2. And some screamer should have an "i scream, you scream, we all scream for ice cream!" attack...why not banshee? Or...
> 3. *songbird/screaming mimi*: If we can only have one version of melissa joan gold, i'd prefer songbird (i completely agree she must have a screaming mimi emote, though). I like that she has the ability to make 'sound constructs' and would love to see her pus/hu reflect that with a giant sound hammer and sword, songbird could yell "hammer-time!" and "en garde!" for those attacks. If we get screaming mimi, i'd want to see an angar the screamer (her boyfriend) power emote.
> 4. *dazzler*: Everyone should want a disco-style, roller-skating alison blaire. Dazzler converts sounds to light energy (attacks). I'd love for her to have her pus/hu based on audio players- walkman, discman, mp3, and boombox. The latter would be fantastic if she took the john cusack _say anything_ pose.
> ...


Black Bolt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## CenturianSpy

I missed the maintenance...I'm happy with Electro. Here's my tardy list:





1. *Toad*: Mortimer Toynbee is my favorite Brotherhood member. I would love to see a swamp mission in the game with alligators and giant mosquitos. Toad should be able to wall-crawl and should be the first TRIPLE jump character. He should have passive health regeneration. His PUs/HU should include: A hopping attack (like T'Challa's, McCoy's, or Greer's- suggested names "Let's Go to the Hop!" or "Unhoppable"); a throat-swelling, air attack (suggested name: "R-R-R-Ribbit!!!"); a sticky-acid spit attack (suggested name: "Loogie"), and a tongue-lashing attack (suggested name: "I Whip My Tongue Back N' Forth").
2. *Trapster*: I think we'd all rather have Peter Petruski under the moniker *Paste-Pot Pete*. AND we'd all want a voice interaction with MODOK. I think it would be amazing to have him walk up walls (not crawl) and Pete should also be able to fly using anti-gravity discs. I think Gaz could reuse some of the 'netting' animation (think Hawkeye's) and Red Skull's slow-down move for Pete's attacks.
3. *Thunderball*: Eliot Franklin (A different Marvel Eliot Franklin than "Clown" or "Griffin") is a member of the Wrecking Crew. There should be a Wrecking Crew mission, it would be awesome if it was on a construction site with swinging girders, falling ladders/scaffolding, and wet cement. Thunderball should also have an electrified-ball attack.
4. *Tombstone*: The main reason I want this African-American Albino in the game is because I want The Hand to be in this game. The Hand was created by the AMAZING Frank Miller. I would LOVE to have a Japanese-style mission where members of The Chaste drop in to help you fight The Hand's ninja hordes. 
5. *Tarantula*: 2nd of the six Marvel Tarantulas this is Anton Miguel Rodriguez. I would love to see a Roxxon mission where you chase Tarantula through one of the Brand Corp. chemical plants and he mutates to the giant, spider-like monster.
6. *Titania*: Mary MacPherran was a scrawny, often-bullied social outcast who agreed to undergo Dr. Doom's metahuman experimentation in exchange for loyalty. she now is a giant bruiser who is married to Absorbing Man. 
7. *Thundra*: I get that she is hardly a _true_ villain, but Thundra's need to ensure the existance (and superiority) of the future Femizonia often pits her against the 'good guys'. Thundra should have a sword and her bracelet-chain for weapons. I'd like to hear the flirty banter between her and Thing, too.
8. *Terrax the Tamer*: I said it before, I'll say it again...let's get ALL of Heralds of Galactus in SHSO (That would be an EPIC survivor mission fighting all of them with a Galactus boss level). Terrax has massive ground attacks and wields the Power Cosmic in his scythe.
9. *Tiger Shark*: Todd Arliss was an Olympic swimmer who underwent the demented Dr. Dorcas' experimental genetic engineering process that gave him shark DNA. He is one of Namor's main enemies and would be the perfect choice for a mission in an underwater theme that mainly gives us Namor.
10. *T-Ray*: My second albino on this list...The "other" Wade Wilson is the nemesis of Deadpool and wields an Egyptian axe and throwing stars. He also has magical abilities granted to him through mystical, papyrus hieroglyphics.

Now to dig into the game files...

----------


## CenturianSpy

*Edit:* PLEASE do not discuss the spoilers on this page on our "Ground Zero" thread without using spoiler tags. [ spoil ] & [ /spoil ] (without the spaces). Thanks!

It looks like the first GotG member to get coding is...




Wolverine_6 is in the code now, and since we have just 5 of these guys, and we know X-Force is after GotG...maybe that means...*Edit:* X-Force Wolverine has been confirmed,



*Edit:* Magenta found this little gem, too-



We knew Rocket was coming, and we know he will not be in a Mystery Box, from SDCC.


Stay tuned, True Believers!

----------


## FrostyFlakes

Okay... So here's my list...

1.) Sandman - Given that there's a lot of Spidermen and Venom running around in-game. Also with a hint of Sinister Six, I won't really mind seeing him in-game. *cough*AlsosinceAnti-VenomandAgentVenomshowedupwhynotbecause...lockboxl  ololol*cough*

2.) Black Bolt - We need more sound-oriented heroes. Also, I bet his attacks are gonna be a SCREAM when he shows up.

3.) Domino - Cable and Deadpool are already in-game! Where's the probability-manipulating gun-toting lady of the bunch?

4.) Mockingbird - Again, lots of Avengers are already in-game and she's not yet in. I'm feeling she'll have some stuns in her SHSO moveset.

5.) X-23 - There's already lots of Wolverines in-game and she's still not around.

6.) Captain Britain - He already showed in the Super Hero Squad Show, so why not?

7.) Black Knight - I just really, really want him in-game after finding out so much stuff about him. Also his Hero-Up might involve summoning Valinor. Also... Swords! LOTS OF SWORDS!

8.) Medusa - The situation will be very, very... hairy if she gets to be in-game. Tresemme Tresemme Oooh La La!

9.) Warriors Three (Hogun/Fandral/Volstagg) - If I recall correctly, they appeared in the Super Hero Squad Show except they're in those Asgardian Metal Rock attires. It would be fun to see these three show up in the game, I've been quite amused with these three on the other Marvel game that I can play via browser. *cough*MAA*cough*

10.) Jocasta - The fact she was created by Ultron and she turns against him... I won't mind seeing her in-game!

11.) Crystal - I love elementalists! She would a nice addition especially when the Inhumans begin showing up.

12.) Union Jack - Bucky and Steve are already in-game and then this Invader is still not around? It would be great if he gets the chance to be finally playable.

13.) Commander A - After reading and clearing Captain America Corps and already owning all of the Caps in-game, I won't mind seeing Kiyoshi Morales finally hit the playable character roster.

14.) U.S Agent - See reason above.

15.) Sunfire - Squirrel Girl and Moon Knight are already around (Guess the reference). Where's Sunfire? Also, it will be fun if he'll be like bragging about his powers while melting enemies' faces with his fiery attacks.

16.) Sif - Valkyrie and a whole posse of Thors are already playable. We need the Asgardian Goddess of War to finally PWN some villains.

17.) Ares - Speaking of Gods of War, there's also Ares! There's nothing more fun than watching gladiator action right on Hero Up!

18.) Cannonball - He'll be a BLAST! Also, pinball action against villains or blasting off in their faces... Why not?

19.) Spiral - But she has six arms! Doesn't bother me at all... Her moveset is likely a mix of ranged and melee attacks seeing she's capable of fighting with blades and magic at the same time while dancing! A whirling dervish in the battlefield.

20.) Pyro - I blame his X-Men Evolution incarnation for this. I bet he'll have lots of ridiculous in-game quotes just to go with his "fun" ways with fire.

21.) Diamondback - After being introduced to her by a friend of mine, I would like to see Diamondback in-game. I have a feeling her moveset will consist majorly of her throwing those diamond-like projectiles.

22.) Moonstone - I have this sudden urge just to see her annoy the daylights out of Ms. Marvel. I'm seeing her moveset a bit similar to Carol's but have their own twists.

23.) Omega Sentinel - It would be cool to have a playable Sentinel. Karima might have a mixed moveset of melee attacks (Plasma Knives) and an arsenal of ranged energy attacks.

EDIT: Added Pyro, Spiral, Diamondback, Moonstone and Omega Sentinel to my list. Pictures later because my net's kinda jammy at the moment.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Okay... So here's my list...


It's a beaut!




> 1.) Sandman


*cough*next week*cough*




> 2.) Black Bolt - We need more sound-oriented heroes.


What sound heroes DO we have? Are you referring to Hulk's Thunderclap, burp, and scream? or maybe Mohawk Storm's rock scream? maybe Impy's scream?...We don't have a pure sound/sonic character 




> 3.) Domino


I'm wondering what female (if any) we'll get for X-Force...Domino or a new Psylocke? Maybe your #5?




> 5.) X-23 -


See above...she was in SHS, too!




> 6.) Captain Britain - He already showed in the Super Hero Squad Show, so why not?


IN THE BEST EPISODE! I'd LOVE either an "O Captain, My Captain" Theme or an _Excalibur_ Theme.

----------


## Cheatster9000x

> We knew Rocket was coming, and we know he will not be in a Mystery Box, from *SDCC.*


What other SHSO news was at SDCC?

----------


## CenturianSpy

> What other SHSO news was at SDCC?


Just confirmation of GotG Theme and X-Force Theme.

----------


## eagle1604

Hoping we get the following for the X-Force Theme

X Force Deadpool: They said they wanted to add more Deadpool "goodness" to the game a few months back in a Feedback Friday.

X23: She was made as a toy alongside Cable and X Force Wolvie which is now in the coding. Here is a link to the picture http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/...L._SL1500_.jpg

Domino. The could re-use Avengers Black widow`s model for her and add a few new move`s plus Deadpool mentions her to Red She hulk in a mission when they go together.

X Force Wolvie: He is already in the coding

Warpath: He is a member of the X Force and was made as a toy. Here is another pic http://img.auctiva.com/imgdata/4/0/6...57001279_o.jpg

Hepzibah: Could re-use the Squirrel Girl model with a few new move`s and there is a pic of her above along with warpath pasted in the link above.

Well there`s my list and I hope we get them all when the theme starts.  :Smile:

----------


## spidavenger

Spy, do you ever hear from Psingraphd, any more?

*CUG*

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Spy, do you ever hear from Psingraphd, any more?
> 
> *CUG*


Played a mission with them a few months ago, I hope for their return!

----------


## CenturianSpy

I bet U didn't think I'd find 10 of these. U were wrong, weren't U? ENOUGH PUNS, here's the list:



1. *U.S. Agent*: John Walker (AKA Jack Daniels, because bourbon is delicious) could have many outfits for SHSO including his Force Works, Super-Patriot, and Invaders outfit. BUT, the most iconic is his US Agent one. I wouldn't mind if he was a repaint of one of the Caps, but it would be nice if his shield did a five spike attack for a PU/HU.
2. *Union Jack*: Three men have used the moniker of Union Jack: James Montgomery Falsworth, his son Brian (who I would prefer as Destroyer- but Brian is gay, so his sexuality may keep him from SHSO), and the current Union Jack- Joey Chapman. Regardless who we get I want the Webley revolver and dagger attacks a proper Union Jack would have.
3. *Ulik*: My favorite Thor villain...sorry, Loki. This Rock Troll equipped with his Uru knuckle dusters (pounders) would be amazing in SHSO. A Ruby Eye mission would be amazing!
4. *Ursa Major*: Who doesn't want to fight as a giant bear? Mikhail Uriokovitch Ursus is a member of the Winter Guard and Soviet Super-Soldiers, two teams that are sorely missed in SHSO. I'd love a Winnie the Pooh-style honey pot attack.
5. *Ultra Girl*: I guess Ultra > Super. SHSO could use some more Kree love...Suzanna Sherman AKA Tsu-Zana is a bruiser who should have regenerative healing.
6. *Ulysses Bloodstone*: I love Marvel Monsters and those who hunt them. Ulysses' super-human powers stem from the Bloodstone imbedded in his chest. He fights with shotguns, 45s, and a Bowie knife. I want a jungle mission with giant monsters...who doesn't?
7. *Unuscione*: Carmella Unuscione AKA Stand-Off is a member of Magneto's Acolytes. This rare Italian superhuman can create a psionic exoskeleton and other psionic constructs as well as firing bio-electric charges. 
8. *Umar*: Dormammu's little sister. Dr. Strange needs more of his enemies in the game and this sorceress would be great.
9. *Ultimo*: This giant robot is usually under the control of the Mandarin, who also needs to be in the game. Gaz needs to start giving us GIANTS and MONSTERS.
10. *Ultra-Adaptoid*: Again, Ultra > Super. This Adaptoid created by MODOK and powered by a shard of the cosmic cube (just like the Super-Adaptoid). I think I'd rather have Super-Adaptoid in the game. Gaz, give us an adaptoid!
11. *Ulysses Archer*: U.S. Archer is a character developed during the truck driver fad of the 70s. He is often listed as one of the worst superheroes EVER. That reason alone should put him in SHSO.
12. *U-Man*: He'll never make the game not because Gaz hasn't figured out that we want underwater missions, but because the dude has a swastika on his belt. Nothing worse than Nazis from Atlantis.
13. *Unus the Untouchable*: Angelo Unuscione AKA Gunther Bain is Carmella's dad. He is called "untouchable" because like his daughter he has a psionic exoskeleton and his is augmented by the terragin mists.
14. *Ultimaton*: AKA Weapons XV from the Weapons Plus program. He was 'created' to be the leader of the Super-Sentinels.
15. *U-Go Girl*: Edie Sawyer is a teleporting X-Statix member. I'd rather have Doop.
16. *Urthona*: Did I mention that Dr. Strange needs more of his enemies in the game?

I hope U enjoyed it! 




Fun Fact: Prince wrote that gem.

----------


## magenta

> Fun Fact: Prince wrote that gem.


Prince also did a live duet of the song with Rosie Gaines that is far better than Sinead's version.

----------


## CenturianSpy

1. *Groot*: P1- Groot Smash!, P2- Groot Strength, P3- Groot Force. He got his expanded tool tip! (means he's next)
2. *Rocket Raccoon*: Picture confirmed from "Squad Time" (Gaz's new Youtube show starring Eric), has coding.
3. *Gamora*: limited coding, confirmed on Massively's SHSO Live Stream.
4. *Star Lord*: limited coding, confirmed on Massively's SHSO Live Stream.
5. *Drax*: OMITTED on the Massively SHSO Live Stream



1. *X-Force Wolverine*: Partially coded, confirmed on Massively's SHSO Live Stream
2. *X-Force Psylocke*: Referred to on Massively's SHSO Live Stream.
3. *X-Force Deadpool*: Referred to on Massively's SHSO Live Stream.



1. *Thanos*: New Thanos mission (probably for GotG Theme). Does this mean no Ronan the Accuser?
2. *Racing*: Gaz changed all the flags to wheels (sidekick/hero ability) and has race 'messages' in the main xml file. Much of Massively's SHSO Live Stream was dedicated to racing around zones (Thanks, Zach!) and may be coming to SHSO in a new game.


Stay Tuned, True Believers!

----------


## spidavenger

> Played a mission with them a few months ago, I hope for their return!


Yes, I hope he comes back. In the mean time, you've done awesome job on this thread. I love reading your threads and looking at all these pictures, :Smile:

----------


## Cheatster9000x

Accidental double post because I am a nonce.

----------


## Cheatster9000x

> 1. *Groot*: P1- Groot Smash!, P2- Groot Strength, P3- Groot Force. He got his expanded tool tip! (means he's next) They said that Groot would be the first of the GOTG in the Live Stream.
> 2. *Rocket Raccoon*: Picture confirmed from "Squad Time" (Gaz's new Youtube show starring Eric), has coding.
> 3. *Gamora*: limited coding, confirmed on Massively's SHSO Live Stream.
> 4. *Star Lord*: limited coding, confirmed on Massively's SHSO Live Stream.
> 5. *Drax*: OMITTED on the Massively SHSO Live Stream No Drax? This makes me a sad sad man.
> 
> 
> 
> 1. *X-Force Wolverine*: Partially coded, confirmed on Massively's SHSO Live Stream
> ...


Good codebreaker report! Lots of cool stuffs. Also, I accidentally double posted. The first one has Live Stream censored, so could that be trashed or something?

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> 1. *Groot*: P1- Groot Smash!, P2- Groot Strength, P3- Groot Force. He got his expanded tool tip! (means he's next)
> 
> Stay Tuned, True Believers!


Is it too much to ask for Groot to dance like this?

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Also, I accidentally double posted. The first one has Live Stream censored, so could that be trashed or something?


Just go under the "Edit Post" option and delete the post and add "double post" to meet the 10 character minimum.

----------


## Shadow

> Is it too much to ask for Groot to dance like this?


I'm sure a lot of people would love that. xD

----------


## Cheatster9000x

We need a Baby Groot Sidekick that dances like that as an idle animation.

----------


## GUARDIAN_ALPHA-FLIGHT

We need Drax, The Guardians will be so incomplete without him!

----------


## Shadow

> We need Drax, The Guardians will be so incomplete without him!


I agree. Drax > Mutants(Unless it's Wolverine)

----------


## spidavenger

When does the new missions usually come out each month?

Will we ever see Galactus in a mission?

Have you heard anything about him?

*CUG*

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> When does the new missions usually come out each month?


Since there are achievements for a Thanos mission but no actual one yet, I hope his comes out during GotG theme.

----------


## spidavenger

> Since there are achievements for a Thanos mission but no actual one yet, I hope his comes out during GotG theme.


Yes, I hope it is next for sure as well. I've been waiting a longtime for a Thanos or Galactus mission.

I just hope I can get a Thanos through the mystery boxes, so far I have gotten 4 heroes this week out of 60 something boxes, so that is not bad odds. :Smile:

----------


## CenturianSpy

P1: Clawful Kick
P2: X-Force Go!
P3: Forceful Strike




P1: Autofire Hijinks!
P2: I've got an App for that!
P3: My little friends.




Coming soon: All Spidey sidekicks and their badges.

----------


## Pyrebomb

> 1. *X-Force Wolverine*: Partially coded, confirmed on Massively's SHSO Live Stream
> 2. *X-Force Psylocke*: Referred to on Massively's SHSO Live Stream.
> 3. *X-Force Deadpool*: Referred to on Massively's SHSO Live Stream.


Well, the X-Force theme is shaping up to be super disappointing. Do we really need a month dedicated to repaints? So many of the heroes I would love to see in game have been associated with X-Force in the past (Siryn, Shatterstar, Spiral) that I guess I got my hopes up. But yay. Another Wolverine.

----------


## Nemesis Enforcer

I'm just happy to FINALLY be getting a new Deadpool to play in the game. He's so popular, yet after 3 years we've only got 1 version of him, it's about time we got a 2nd one. I hope when they record new lines for him that they also put some new ones on regular Deadpool. 

So I guess that X-Force month will probably happen during October and that their all-black outfits will tie-in with the spooky atmosphere for when the Daily Bugle goes Halloween once more. I'm crossing my fingers that we still get a monster or two during October, we absolutely need Man-Thing this Halloween.

----------


## CenturianSpy

I should have posted this during maintenance...

Letter "V" already? Seems like just yesterday I started this endeavor. I had a lot of fun with this list, and out of all my lists I think the top 6 from this really has a shot of being in this glorious game. Here we go:



1. *Vulcan*: Cyclop's & Havok's little brother is an Omega-Level Mutant with powers over all the elements. I've always said if the Summers' kept having kids, one would be able to shoot superhero stuff out of their butt. Just like I've said about the Crystal the Inhuman, Vulcan should have his 3 PUs and Hu should be based on earth, wind, water, and fire. He should also be the boss of a Shi'ar mission and have other attacks like electricity and light.
2. *Vanguard*: Nikolai Krylenko would be great in his new Red Guardian uniform or his old Vanguard one...but would be amazing if we got both. When are we ever going to see some Winter Guard or Soviet Super-Soldiers in SHSO. I'd love the old uniform with a hammer and sickel combo, PUs and HU.
3. *Veranke*: Why should she be in SHSO? She is queen of the Skrulls. How great would the voice interactions between her and Spider-Woman be? I imagine another Skrull mission with a Super-Skrull sub-boss and Veranke helps you fight Super-Skrull in a few stages disguised as Spider-Woman, and at the boss level she reveals herself in her Skrull form. That would be the bee's knees.
4. *Vulture*: We just got Electro & Sandman...who doesn't want another Spidey Theme? Another Spidey-Theme was _almost_ confirmed in the recent live stream event for November. I'd love if Adrian Toomes came with Kraven and we completed our Sinister Six collection.
5. *Volstagg*: I love the Warriors Three and really want a Thor Theme. I want Volstagg to have a Donkey Kong-style attack where he throws a mead barrel. I want him to ham a giant turkey leg or ham attack where he uses that food item to bludgeon an opponent. I want him to have the biggest burp in the game...Oh, and he should have a quarterstaff combo.
6. *Vindicator*: More Alpha Flight, please. I don't know anyone who doesn't want another female in the game. Especially if she can shoot lava and water from her suit.
7. *Volcana*: She was in SHS...one of Dr. Doom's genetically manipulated creations, Marsha Rosenberg can change between plasma and rock. All 6 foot 5 inches of her. Lately, she has also been able to turn her arms into obsidian swords.
8. *Victor Mancha*: The cyborg son of Ultron. He can fly and has many electromagnetic powers. His nanite technology should warrant a P2 with a solo damage, armor, and health boost.
9. *Vengeance*: The word "shard" has recently been spotted in the game files more and more. Vengeance gets his powers from a shard of the _Medallion of Power_. His skull glows mainly purple or green. There have been two characters that went by this name; Lt. Michael Badilino is a villain-hero-antihero while Deputy Kowalski is primarily a villain. I'd love to see a motorcycled boss mission with both Vengeance and The Orb...and Vengeance using his hellfire shotgun.
10. *Vanisher*: Telford Porter (tel-e-porter, get it?) made this list because he teams up with Warpath during The Legacy Virus. Vanisher uses a gas gun and a plasma energy gun.
11. *Vivisector*: If you like the movie _Teen Wolf_ but wished Michael J. Fox's character was gay then you'll love Vivisector. Myles Alfred could easily be a repaint of Werewolf by Night. When will SHSO see it's first openly gay character (yes I'm aware of Mystique's history and Colossus' retconning)
12. *Vessel*: Just your average Gene Nation necroorgananic-zombie. Will SHSO ever see some Morlocks in the game? Would love some Dark Beast and Callisto missions with many sub-bosses.
13. *Velocidad*: Gabriel Cohuelo is not a speedster. His fast moving is because he can control time around his body. BUT, only in the future direction. He'll age quickly and die young. I'd like to hear a voice interaction between him and Hope "Did you put something on my bed?".
14. *Vindaloo*: Venkat Katregadda is one of Magneto's Acolytes that can create flames from the plasma that oozes out of his body. Much like what will happen if you eat the Indian dish of the same name (re-used joke but still funny).

I hope you enjoyed it!

----------


## Pyrebomb

> I'm just happy to FINALLY be getting a new Deadpool to play in the game. He's so popular, yet after 3 years we've only got 1 version of him, it's about time we got a 2nd one. I hope when they record new lines for him that they also put some new ones on regular Deadpool.


Let's be real here. If we're getting an upgraded Deadpool costume, we should get this one over Teenage Mutant Ninja Panda.

----------


## Nemesis Enforcer

That costume is super fun, really hoping it gets into Marvel Heroes at some point. It's an insta-buy from me!

----------


## CenturianSpy

What's in store for 2015 for SHSO? Well, hopefully we see _some_ of the new hero looks and characters from Marvel's "Recharge". EVEN THOUGH, I'd prefer Gaz to give us historically proven characters. Here's some covers for possible next themes and some wish lists in no particular order:



1. *ALL-NEW INVADERS #12*: Union Jack and the Freedom Five?!! If this was a Top 10 (or so) list this would be my #1.
2. *ALL-NEW X-MEN #34 & 35*: I still would like to punch Bendis in the face...but I do like these unis.
3. *AVENGERS WORLD #15*: Lots of heroes on this cover- 3-D Man, Cannonball, Stingray, US Agent, new look Captain Marvel, possible Captain Universe, and is that the Richard's girl?
4. *CAPTAIN AMERICA & THE MIGHTY AVENGERS #2*: Lots of things to like here- Sam as the new Captain, White Tiger (Ayala), Power Man (Alvarez), and the most underrated and underused Marvel heroine, Monica Rambeau. She'd be more popular if Marvel didn't changer her moniker as much...
5. *GUARDIANS 3000 #2*: Vance Astro, Yondu, Martinex, Starhawk and Charlie-27 ...YES PLEASE.
6. *MOON KNIGHT #9*: Just terrifying...
7. *NEW WARRIORS #12*: This series had so much potential...I want everyone on that cover.
8. *SCARLET SPIDERS #1*: Gotta love Kaine and Ultimate Jessica Drew.
9. *SPIDER-MAN 2099 #6*: Hmmm...Lady Spider and Six-Armed Spidey...
10. *SUPERIOR IRON MAN #1*: It's inevitable, right?
11. *SPIDER-VERSE #1*: Will we see a multiarmed Spider-Man or one with a tail, or a werewolf-Spidey or female with waldoes?
12. *AMAZING SPIDER-MAN #10*: 2015 will be the year of the Spider-Verse- so many variants...I like that Spider-knight

Even though it's Spider-Verse- centric, I think it's going to be a good year...

----------


## Shadow

> What's in store for 2015 for SHSO? Well, hopefully we see _some_ of the new hero looks and characters from Marvel's "Recharge". EVEN THOUGH, I'd prefer Gaz to give us historically proven characters. Here's some covers for possible next themes and some wish lists in no particular order:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. *ALL-NEW INVADERS #12*: Union Jack and the Freedom Five?!! If this was a Top 10 (or so) list this would be my #1.
> 2. *ALL-NEW X-MEN #34 & 35*: I still would like to punch Bendis in the face...but I do like these unis.
> 3. *AVENGERS WORLD #15*: Lots of heroes on this cover- 3-D Man, Cannonball, Stingray, US Agent, new look Captain Marvel, possible Captain Universe, and is that the Richard's girl?
> 4. *CAPTAIN AMERICA & THE MIGHTY AVENGERS #2*: Lots of things to like here- Sam as the new Captain, White Tiger (Ayala), Power Man (Alvarez), and the most underrated and underused Marvel heroine, Monica Rambeau. She'd be more popular if Marvel didn't changer her moniker as much...
> 5. *GUARDIANS 3000 #2*: Vance Astro, Yondu, Martinex, Starhawk and Charlie-27 ...YES PLEASE.
> ...


I have no doubt we'll get that Iron Man...... sadly.
I'm the one who wants Kaine the most in this game. Been dying for a game to add him. Keeping fingers crossed for the Gwen Spider

----------


## roneers

So, with all the fuzz about to few girl heroes (and villainessess, hope this is right) in the game. I thought let's make a list.
I don't know if CenturianSpy is already making one, but hey two is better then one isn't it?

wXCaizr.jpg

*1. Cynthia von Doom* I'm actually surprised she isn't already in the game. She was in the series (two times) and she made the episodes very funny.
That is because she had an amazing nagging ability in there, though in the comics, she is an extremely good sorceress I think I would like to 'nag' enemies to death with her.

*2. Jubilee* She would just make the game a whole lot more explosive and she would be visually amazing to play as with maybe as hero-up a beautifull firework show.
Though she has lost her powers in the comics, I don't think that would be a reason for not letting her make it into the game

*3. Modam* It's the mother of Modok, I think she would be the perfect box character and great fun, cause you finally would have a reason to team up with modok.

*4. Dagger* She should come with cloak though, but she is awesome. Make her shine her light in shso with her daggers and let her have a purifying blast which makes the enemie fight for you.
She would be just awesome.

*5. Songbird*  Is there anything left to say about Songbird. She was in the series and it would be great fun to scream your enemies to death.

*6. Rachel Grey* Maybe a bit of a copy of phoenix but I think she would fit the game perfectly. She could fly, blast with fire and use telekinetics to attack. I think there's enough you could do with her.

I know I forgot some characters but I can only think up with two more characters and for some reason I want to have the pictures in sets of three. so it's a tad short this time.
Please tell me what you think and what I could do better everyone, and I hope you liked it!
p.s. I don't know how I make a big picture (sorry not very good with imgur and paint)

----------


## Ravin' Ray

Well, any chances of Big Hero 6 making it may now be doubtful based on the news:

BIG HERO 6 Gets a Big ‘No’ From Marvel For New Comics

Here's an excerpt:



> Hiro and Baymax will appear as new characters in Disney Infinity 2.0, but their inclusion in the video game is under the “Disney Originals” category, not the “Marvel Super Heroes” category.

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> What's in store for 2015 for SHSO? Well, hopefully we see _some_ of the new hero looks and characters from Marvel's "Recharge". EVEN THOUGH, I'd prefer Gaz to give us historically proven characters. Here's some covers for possible next themes and some wish lists in no particular order:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. *ALL-NEW INVADERS #12*: Union Jack and the Freedom Five?!! If this was a Top 10 (or so) list this would be my #1.
> 2. *ALL-NEW X-MEN #34 & 35*: I still would like to punch Bendis in the face...but I do like these unis.
> 3. *AVENGERS WORLD #15*: Lots of heroes on this cover- 3-D Man, Cannonball, Stingray, US Agent, new look Captain Marvel, possible Captain Universe, and is that the Richard's girl?
> 4. *CAPTAIN AMERICA & THE MIGHTY AVENGERS #2*: Lots of things to like here- Sam as the new Captain, White Tiger (Ayala), Power Man (Alvarez), and the most underrated and underused Marvel heroine, Monica Rambeau. She'd be more popular if Marvel didn't changer her moniker as much...
> 5. *GUARDIANS 3000 #2*: Vance Astro, Yondu, Martinex, Starhawk and Charlie-27 ...YES PLEASE.
> ...


Hopefully we get Union Jack! The British need to be recognised more in this game, as well as female heroes. There need to be way more female heroes, Gazillion open your eyes and see that you have a boat load of characters!

----------


## Raven

And speaking of female heroes, here's a new one not in Spy's survey list: Silk, bitten by the same radioactive spider than bit Peter Parker. Want.

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Shadow

> And speaking of female heroes, here's a new one not in Spy's survey list: Silk, bitten by the same radioactive spider than bit Peter Parker. Want.
> 
> [IMG][/IMG]


Yes!
Much rather have Kaine though....

----------


## spidavenger

> And speaking of female heroes, here's a new one not in Spy's survey list: Silk, bitten by the same radioactive spider than bit Peter Parker. Want.
> 
> [IMG][/IMG]


Raven, I never heard of her. Is she relatively new? She would be an awesome hero to have. :Smile:

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> Raven, I never heard of her. Is she relatively new? She would be an awesome hero to have.


She's the other person bit by the spider that bit Peter Parker, so she's "new" as in newly introduced (last few issues of Amazing Spider-Man).

----------


## Pyrebomb

> She's the other person bit by the spider that bit Peter Parker, so she's "new" as in newly introduced (last few issues of Amazing Spider-Man).


If they're going to force another Spidey theme on us so soon, it would be nice to get more female spiders. There is also the third Spider-Woman and second Spider-Girl. Hell, give us Madame Web, too. If Modok can float around in a creepy chair, no reason she can't. (Though she'd honestly work better incorporated into a mission somehow.)

----------


## spidavenger

> She's the other person bit by the spider that bit Peter Parker, so she's "new" as in newly introduced (last few issues of Amazing Spider-Man).


Thanks, I appreciate it! :Smile:

----------


## Myst Sparrow

Coming soon: All Spidey sidekicks and their badges.[/QUOTE]

REALLY!! I finally get to craft my sidekick! Now I can complete the Valor Achievement!

----------


## CenturianSpy

Thanks to the over 400 people who voted on this (all those polled said they played SHSO)! Here are the Marvel females missing from SHSO that scored in the Top 12:



1. *X-23*: Laura Kinney was the only one to score over a 4 overall. 88.10% of the respondants said they buy her, 30.95% said they buy her Mystery box (next highest was 21.95%)! There were only 2 people who hated her.
2. *Polaris*: Along with Songbird, Polaris is one of two on this list that recieved ZERO "Hate" votes. When will Lorna Dane's green tresses come to SHSO?
3. *Gamora*: She's obviously coming. Gamora had the highest "I'd buy her (not including a box)" with 64.10% of the voters. 3.85% of the respondants didn't know who she is...they must be living in a hole.
4. *Domino*: So far, Neena Thurman hasn't been mentioned as a possible X-Forcer coming after the GotG Theme (Psylocke & Deadpool were referred too and Wolvie is in the code). BUT she should be! Domino had the 2nd highest percent of people willing to buy a Mystery Box at 21.95%.
5. *Sif*: Lady Sif had the second highest "I'd buy her (not including a box)" total. With the new 'Thor' being a female will Gaz finally give us another playable female Asgardian? Why not as Asgard Theme (Playable Enchantress, Warriors Three, Sif, etc.)?
6. *Jubilee*: ONE person said they hated Jubilee. ONE! Over 68% of the SANE voters said they buy her or her Mystery box. I'd buy her in her vampire form or her Wondra uni.
7. *White Tiger*: Voting might have been skewed with this selection because I'm sure some people believed they were voting for Ava Ayala while others Angela del Toro. The one pictured is Ava (you can tell by the full face mask). I'd be happy with either one....
8. *Magik*: Colossus' little sister had the highest "I don't know who this is" rate at 16.22%. One in six people don't know her, yet those who do want her and her Soulsword in SHSO.
9. *Mockingbird*: Bobbi Morse and her battle staves had the lowest (of the Top 12) rate of surveyees willing to buy her box at 11.69%.
10. *Medusa*: 5.56% of voters HATE her, the highest rate for members of the Top 12. Why so much Inhuman hate? Or was because of her FF stint? I'd LOVE to see hair attacks and hairdo emotes in the game... AND Inhumans!
11. *Dazzler*: Again, ONE person hates her. That person probably took the survey in their sweat-stained "Disco sucks" T-Shirt.
12. *Songbird*: Melissa Joan Gold had the highest ambivalence rate at 25.33% and highest "I don't know who that is" rate at 14.67% on this list of 12. They must have missed the Screaming Mimi episode of SHS...yet she didn't receive one "HATE" vote.

*Other interesting Poll results:*

*Six females without one "Hate Her" vote:* Dagger, Echo, Shanna the She-Devil, Snowbird, Polaris and Songbird

*Most hated females:* Big Bertha- 17.11%, Maria Hill- 9.46%, Hepzibah- 8.22%, Hellcat- 8.11%, Misty Knight- 6.94%, Ms. America- 6.94%

*Most unkown females (recieved the "I don't know who that is" vote):* Honey Lemon- 63.88%, GoGo Tomago- 57.53%(I wonder how much the Big Hero 6 movie would change these #s)
, Sabra- 56.94% (since many of the voters come from Muslim countries this does not shock me), Energizer- 55.57%, Lightspeed- 51.35% (No Power Pack love?). 

*Most 'Meh' female (received the most "I don't care..." votes):* Jessica Jones- 38.89% (wonder if the Netflix series will change this), Ms. America- 36.11% (no respect for the Golden Age), Maria Hill- 32.43%, Hawkeye/Kate Bishop- 29.33%, Dani Moonstar- 29.18% (Hmmm-two female archers in a row), Jocasta- 29.17%

Thanks again to everyone! I'll send this to Gaz.

----------


## sylvestro1299

> *Most unkown females (recieved the "I don't know who that is" vote):* Honey Lemon- 63.88%, GoGo Tomago- 57.53%(I wonder how much the Big Hero 6 movie would change these #s)
> , *Sabra- 56.94% (since many of the voters come from Muslim countries this does not shock me)*,
> Thanks again to everyone! I'll send this to Gaz.


Soo i decided to google sabra and i can see why you said that line I think (is it cuz she is from israel?)!

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Soo i decided to google sabra and i can see why you said that line I think (is it cuz she is from israel?)!


Yes. I believe her citizenship, religon and dress would cause many Muslim countries to censor her. I also believe that Marvel self-censor her books from those areas.

----------


## CenturianSpy

I'm excited for Groot. Most people know him from GotG, but I remember him as a Marvel Monster. Here's my Top 10 (or so) list of missing Marvel "W" characters. Enjoy!



1. *Warpath*: Whenever I get around to making a personal Top 10 list, James Proudstar will be my #1. I know we have an X-Force Theme coming soon, and my gut instinct tells me that this dual vibranium bowie-wielding Apache Warrior will be passed over. I wouldn't mind him in his Thunderbird II uni, either. He should be the size of Cable and have double knife basic attacks. Not ONE Native-American hero in the game. Not ONE...
2. *Wiccan*: Billy Kaplan is Scarlet Witch & Vision's 'soul' son (like Speed). He is also one of the top Marvel sorcerers (HU). He can fly, teleport, create force fields(P3) and heal (P2). He is also a pyrokinetic (P1). All these powers would be great in one hero. BUT...Wiccan is also a homosexual, and this alone may keep him from SHSO.
3. *Whizzer*: Robert Frank is a Golden Age hero from the early 40s. He was the first Marvel (Timely Comics)speedster and a member of the Liberty Legion and All-Winner's Squad. His super speed came from a mutagenic reaction to a mongoose-blood transfusion, and he's from my hometown of St. Louis, MO. Two other Marvel characters have gone by "Whizzer"- James Sanders (AKA Speed Demon) and Stanley Stewart (AKA Atlanta Blur).
4. *Warlock*: Adam Warlock (AKA Him) was based on Jesus Christ Superstar and his outfit is a nod to DC's Captain Marvel. Currently he possesses the Soul Gem that produces "Quantum magic", can manipulate energy, create force fields and teleport. I'd love to use him/HIM against Man-beast in a mission.
5. *Whiplash*: He's coded as a mission boss and playable character. He's been pictured in some of SHSO's promotional art. When are we going to get Anton Vanko (the 4th Marvel Character "Whiplash") and his Tony Stark hating attacks?
6. *White Tiger*:
Hector Ayala- Arguably Marvel's first Hispanic/Latino superhero. His powers resides in the three piece amulet that belonged to the Sons of the Tiger, the amulet was in the extra-dimension of K'un-L'un where Iron Fist got his powers, too.Angela del Toro- The 4th of Marvel's White Tigers. She is Hector's niece. I would love to see her fight in a Hand, Lady Bullseye or Black Tarantula mission. Angela wears the eyemask while her aunt Ava wears the full face mask.Ava Ayala- The 5th and current White Tiger, Ava is Hector's little sister.
7. *Wolfsbane*: Rahne (pronounced like "Rain") Sinclair has mutant-lycanthrophy. This means she can shapeshift into different versions of humanoid-werewolf-wolf forms. Will we see her during the X-Force Theme? 
8. *Wrecker*: Dirk Garthwaite knocked out Loki with a crowbar, put on Loki's helmet, and received a boon from Norn Queen Karnilla (which was meant for Loki). The boon is attached to the crowbar and gives Dirk Asgardian powers. Wrecker AND his crew all belong in SHSO.
9. *Whirlwind*: David Cannon has been using his tornado powers and shurikens against good guys since 1963. He was in SHS and needs to be in the game. I'd LOVE either a Ultron, Egghead or Zemo "Masters of Evil" mission.
10. *Whiplash*: Mark Scarlotti, the first Whiplash, wears a bulletproof costume (from Justin Hammer) and wields a pair of cybernetically-controlled titanium whips that can extend to be swung fast enough to deflect bullets, or become rigid and be used as nunchaku or vaulting-poles. He's been around since '68. Marvel changed his name to Backlash in '81. Whiplash has a weapons pouch containing anti-gravity bolas and a necro-lash which releases electrical energy generated by his gauntlets. Whiplash is a Maggia enforcer/assassin. 
11. *Wildchild*: Kyle Gibney (AKA Wildheart AKA Weapon Omega *pictured) is a smaller, weaker, less-intelligent Sabretooth. I'd like to see some Secret Empire content.
12. *Wasabi-No-Ginger*: Big Hero 6 is awesome. After the November movie it may become "was" awesome. In the comics he's a wise Asian chef who fights with twin katanas and Qi-Energy daggers, in the movie he'll be a slapstick black chef. 
13. *Weapon Omega*: It's not Michael Pointer's fault that Xorn possessed his body and made him kill thousands of people. Michael wore Guardian's outfit too but now goes by Omega and wears one of the outfits pictured.
14. *Wild Thing*: MC2's Rina Logan answers the question of "What if Elektra and Wolvie had a kid?". You get a mutant with healing factor and psionic claws. Sounds good.
15. *Warlock*: Another Warlock? This New Mutant is the son of Magus, the Technarch ruler. But, he's a good guy.
16. *Wild Thing*: Another Wild Thing? Marvel UK Earth-8410's Nikki Doyle does her hero work inside Virtual Reality.

I hope you enjoyed it! Watch out for splinters and termites!

----------


## Maven

> I'm excited for Groot. Most people know him from GotG, but I remember him as a Marvel Monster.


Me too...and he pre-dated the Fantastic Four by a year.



IMO, it's a shame the FF have never encountered him, especially back in their comics' earliest/monster comic-esque days.

----------


## magenta

> 1. *X-23*: Laura Kinney was the only one to score over a 4 overall. 88.10% of the respondants said they buy her, 30.95% said they buy her Mystery box (next highest was 21.95%)! There were only 2 people who hated her.
> 2. *Polaris*: Along with Songbird, Polaris is one of two on this list that recieved ZERO "Hate" votes. When will Lorna Dane's green tresses come to SHSO?
> 3. *Gamora*: She's obviously coming. Gamora had the highest "I'd buy her (not including a box)" with 64.10% of the voters. 3.85% of the respondants didn't know who she is...they must be living in a hole.
> 4. *Domino*: So far, Neena Thurman hasn't been mentioned as a possible X-Forcer coming after the GotG Theme (Psylocke & Deadpool were referred too and Wolvie is in the code). BUT she should be! Domino had the 2nd highest percent of people willing to buy a Mystery Box at 21.95%.
> 5. *Sif*: Lady Sif had the second highest "I'd buy her (not including a box)" total. With the new 'Thor' being a female will Gaz finally give us another playable female Asgardian? Why not as Asgard Theme (Playable Enchantress, Warriors Three, Sif, etc.)?
> 6. *Jubilee*: ONE person said they hated Jubilee. ONE! Over 68% of the SANE voters said they buy her or her Mystery box. I'd buy her in her vampire form or her Wondra uni.
> 7. *White Tiger*: Voting might have been skewed with this selection because I'm sure some people believed they were voting for Ava Ayala while others Angela del Toro. The one pictured is Ava (you can tell by the full face mask). I'd be happy with either one....
> 8. *Magik*: Colossus' little sister had the highest "I don't know who this is" rate at 16.22%. One in six people don't know her, yet those who do want her and her Soulsword in SHSO.
> 9. *Mockingbird*: Bobbi Morse and her battle staves had the lowest (of the Top 12) rate of surveyees willing to buy her box at 11.69%.
> ...


My most wanted were Misty Knight, Dazzler, and Magik. I'm glad at least one of them appeared in the top ten.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> My most wanted were Misty Knight, Dazzler, and Magik. I'm glad at least one of them appeared in the top ten.


Misty and Monica Rambeau, the two black heroines on the list, were in the bottom ten. Both were in my top five. Monica's inclusion in _The Mighty Avengers_ should increase her buzz.

----------


## Pyrebomb

MC2 could actually be a great treasure-trove of female characters. We already have American Dream and Spider-Girl (though I hate the modifications in her mask, makes her look like a mash-up between MayDay and Mattie Franklin). Other than Wild Thing, we have  Ladyhawk, Raptor, Scarlet Spider (Felicity Hardy), Push, Stinger,Crimson Curse, Bluestreak, Jolt, and Thena. On the villain side, we have Red Queen, Fury, Lady Octopus, Magneta, Sylene, and Sophie Von Doom. (And you will never convince me those last two aren't sisters somehow.)

And while not ladies, I'd love to see J2, Buzz, and Darkdevil.

----------


## Squire Musician Linebacker

> *Most hated females:* Big Bertha- 17.11%, Maria Hill- 9.46%, Hepzibah- 8.22%, Hellcat- 8.11%, Misty Knight- 6.94%, Ms. America- 6.94%


Big Bertha and Maria Hill were my two most wanted, but ended up as the survey's most hated!  Shows how mainstream I am.  :Stick Out Tongue:  
It actually surprises me that Maria Hill is so unpopular.

----------


## CenturianSpy

While waiting VERY impatiently for rocket Raccoon and the next episode of "Squad Time"...Here's my Top 10 (or so) list of "X" characters:



1. *X-23*: Was saddened to not hear her name mentioned for the next X-Force Theme. Laura Kinney is the 2nd best at what she does, and what she does is just like Wolvie. A claw painting/nail care emote would be great. I also think they's need to put in a few kicks for Laura too, because she does have the one claw on each foot.
2. *X-Man*: The genetic son of Cyclops & Jean Grey, Nate is an Omega-Level Mutant with amazing psychic and psionic controls. He should have a psychic shield P2 and a huge psychic-stun HU. I'd also love a Sugar Man mission. 
3. *Xi'an Coy Manh*: AKA Karma. One of the founding five members of the New Mutants (which we have none, Gaz!) it would be a MUST for her eyes to glow dark pink during her PUs & HU. Along with a sword and gun combo, Karma's PUs/HU should have a telepathic confusion attack (enemies attack each other). I'd like to have her prosthetic leg version (Rocket NEEDS that leg).  Since she is a lesbian, she may be excluded from SHSO.
4. *Xorn*: Although I'm all for more alt costumes of Magneto and Jean Grey (both were disguised as Xorn) AND I want Husk in the game (She also was Xorn) I want either one of the brothers, Kuan-Yi(n) or Shen-Yi(n). Xorn should have passive & active healing (a nice P2) and gravity and magnetic manipulation.
5. *Xavin*: This Skrull has the same powers of Kl'rt (Super-Skrull). What makes Xavin interesting is how she often changes genders and races in her human form. Those would make excellent PEs if Gaz can look past her bisexuality.
6. *Xemnu*: I love Marvel monsters and Xemnu is a great one. Xemnu can project psionic concussive blasts, animate objects (rocks, trees, and asteroids are his favorite) and create personal "atmo-spheres"- a protective sphere of psionic energy which he uses to fly around in. The more Xemnu is attacked the smaller he gets,  down to 10ft tall- which would be amazing in a mission.
7. *Xi'an*: Xi'an Chi Xan AKA The Desert Ghost can heal with one hand and destroy with the other. He also can self-heal via a coccon he wraps himself in. How great would a healer be in SHSO that heals JUST the other players with one PU and himself with another PU/HU (with his cocoon that takes him out of battle briefly)? SHSO needs some more 2099 love.
8. *Xemu*: This Fifth-Dimension overlord often battles the FF and Inhumans. He is a poor man's Kang. His name was originally spelled "Zemu". I would love an Atillan or Fifth-Dimension mission using some Inhumans.
9. *Xraven*: This is what you get when Mr. Sinister combines his DNA with the original X-Men members AND Kraven the Hunter AND Carnage. He'd be awesome, but only after we get Kraven, Mr. Sinister, and carnage.
10. *X-Cutioner*: Carl Denti is a FBI-agent armed with Shi'Ar tech is bent on killing mutants because he believes his partner was killed by mutants.

Only two more letters left...wonder what I'll do after the alphabet is done...

----------


## CenturianSpy

I ask that none of this is discussed on our main thread. Thanks!



P1: Sword Flower
P2: Healing Factor
P3: CHAAAARGE!



Found as VIs (Voice Interactions- Relationships) in Rocket's VOs (Voice-Overs) *Gladiator* and *New Nova*




*Chitauri* are coming! Will we get the TV show/comic version or the movie version?
*Playable Annihilus* briefly mentioned.

*New Sidekicks*: Silver Surfer, Thanos, Captain Marvel, Super-Skrull

Also MANY more Titles coming soon!

----------


## spideyman

> I ask that none of this is discussed on our main thread. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> P1: Sword Flower
> P2: Healing Factor
> P3: CHAAAARGE!
> 
> 
> ...


Thank-you for taking this over and I like that you post them pretty quick.

----------


## Carmaicol

Yesterday, as I played with Stealth Cap, I wondered how awesome Multiple Man could be in the game.

----------


## Maven

Gladiator?! Now THAT will be SWEET!!



Playable Annihilus whenever he emerges and the Super-Skrull sidekick will be downright cool as well.  :Cool:

----------


## Nemesis Enforcer

Glad to hear about the Thanos sidekick. Can't wait to run around with him.

----------


## Project Initiative Cascada

> I ask that none of this is discussed on our main thread. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> P1: Sword Flower
> P2: Healing Factor
> P3: CHAAAARGE!
> 
> 
> ...


Very excited for when Lady Gamora comes out (Hopefully these next few weeks), there has been a huge shortage in playable females in SHSO so far. 

God I hope New Nova isn't released. What a waste of slot that would be. What's going on with the upcoming X-Force themed heroes?

----------


## CenturianSpy

> What's going on with the upcoming X-Force themed heroes?


X-Force Wolvie is in the code. Other than that all we have is an off-camera, Gaz-Dev voice during a live stream saying "Psylocke and Deadpool"...and a "Brotherhood" mission.

----------


## Project Initiative Cascada

> X-Force Wolvie is in the code. Other than that all we have is an off-camera, Gaz-Dev voice during a live stream saying "Psylocke and Deadpool"...and a "Brotherhood" mission.


So Psylocke is the only upcoming female hero to look forward to? Who will be in the Brotherhood mission?

----------


## CenturianSpy

> So Psylocke is the only upcoming female hero to look forward to?


and Gamora... 


> Who will be in the Brotherhood mission?


Doesn't say...safe to assume Magneto, Mystique, Juggy & Sabretooth, though. I'm hopping & hoping for Mortimer, though.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> *Playable Annihilus* briefly mentioned.


I won't be in a rush to get him, I'll wait for a sale. The only reason I'll play him is he helped against Thanos in Infinity.



> *New Sidekicks*: Silver Surfer, Thanos, Captain Marvel, Super-Skrull


<Sigh> I suppose someone has to be playable before they become sidekicks, so I'll have to wait longer for Mini Annihilus to tag along Johnny.

----------


## Beast

> 4. *Xorn*: Although I'm all for more alt costumes of Magneto and Jean Grey (both were disguised as Xorn) AND I want Husk in the game (She also was Xorn) I want either one of the brothers, Kuan-Yi(n) or Shen-Yi(n). Xorn should have passive & active healing (a nice P2) and gravity and magnetic manipulation.


Small tiny correction. Magneto was never Xorn. Xorn believed he was Magneto due to Sublime.

As Sublime hoped to use Magneto to kick off a war between mutants and humans.

----------


## Cheatster9000x

So there's coding for Gamora, meaning Star-Lord is coming last. 
Is there any code towards him yet, considering RR and Groot were coded at the same time?
Also, what happened with that "Racing" gamemode?

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Small tiny correction. Magneto was never Xorn. Xorn believed he was Magneto due to Sublime.
> 
> As Sublime hoped to use Magneto to kick off a war between mutants and humans.


That's why I said Magneto was "Disguised as Xorn" and did not call him Xorn. Grant Morrison wanted him to be Xorn (it was a clever way of bringing Magneto back from the Genoshan destruction) and didn't want a character named Xorn because he liked the cruelty of Magneto pretending to be a hero so that he could "befriend" the X-Men only to turn on them.




> So there's coding for Gamora, meaning Star-Lord is coming last. 
> Is there any code towards him yet, considering RR and Groot were coded at the same time?
> Also, what happened with that "Racing" gamemode?


Star-Lord did get his emotes. The only reason Gamora was added in the Codebreaker Report is that her PUs got named.

Nothing more on the 'racing'.

----------


## Project Initiative Cascada

> That's why I said Magneto was "Disguised as Xorn" and did not call him Xorn. Grant Morrison wanted him to be Xorn (it was a clever way of bringing Magneto back from the Genoshan destruction) and didn't want a character named Xorn because he liked the cruelty of Magneto pretending to be a hero so that he could "befriend" the X-Men only to turn on them.
> 
> Star-Lord did get his emotes. The only reason Gamora was added in the Codebreaker Report is that her PUs got named.
> 
> Nothing more on the 'racing'.


Do you know if Gamora is coming out in a week or do we have to wait a couple weeks before shes up?

----------


## roneers

So, CenturianSpy and I had a deal.
We would both make a list of cosmic characters, just for fun!
It was nice to do, (though harder then it seems to look)
I don't want to look real bad at this though and I think it worked out.
This is surely my best list yet!
Have fun while reading it, and I'm wondering myself who Centurian has picked

*top ten galactic characters*

[IMG][/IMG]
1.	*Galactus*: Is there anything left to say about him. He is a giant planet eating cosmic entity and he isn’t yet in the game! But I think he shouldn’t come as a playable character but as a boss in a crisis only mission. One in which heroes and villains team up to save super-hero city. (just like in the series.)
2.	*Quasar*: Protector of the universe! Really, that’s his occupation. Ok, before that he was just a S.H.I.E.L.D. security agent. With the quantum bands he wears he should be able to fly really fast through the city, cause he is able to fly faster than the light. (could be a fun race match against quicksilver) For power ups. I think he could have nice fast flying powers so he reaches the enemy fast in combination with S.H.I.E.L.D. help for one of his powers.
3.	 *In-betweener*: 	He would be nice to have in the game I think. Just think about his power-emotes. He is the balance between good and bad so, for example they could make a pigeon fly to him and one half making him try to kill it while the other half wants to love it.
His powers could be playing with opposites too and his hero-up could play with life and death. Life for himself in form of a health boost (like wolverine) and death for his enemies.
4.	*Deathbird*: She is the princess of the Shi’ar and worked together with the x-men for a while. Then she betrayed them and became a supervillainess. If she would come into the game I think she should have a nice in air combo and slashes with her claws. Also fun voice interactions with some of the x-men.
5.	*Firelord*: one of Galactus’ heralds who isn’t really a good or a bad guy. He did however confront galactus once. And to this day he is still his herald. For powers he should have a lot of fire. Like throwing his flaming stick (don’t know the real name in English) or for hero up, beam flames all around him.
6.	*Uatu the watcher*: Though, most of the time he doesn’t do very much and while being pretty much dead. It is an awesome character. He was already in the game as the one you gave your fractals to in exchange for an chance on noir. So just make it a little smaller and give it psychic and telekinetic powers and put him in the game. Plus for hero-up, maybe one can really stare someone to death.
7.	Drax the destroyer: Since I can’t remember seeing him on any Gaurdians of the galaxy promotional art for shso and in codebreaker reports. I think it’s safe to assume he won’t be coming yet. But still I think he SHOULD be coming. A grumpy fighter who hits so hard you will see real starts when you look around. I think I could live with that.
8.	*Ronan the Accuser*: I’m actually surprised he isn’t in the game yet since it is a pretty well known character. He’s the leader of the kree empire and has the universal weapon. Making him able to use cosmic energy for firing at enemies or desintegrating his enemies. Pretty badass. He could fire cosmic beams with his weapon, give himself a huge aromor boost with for his combat Armor and for hero-up. Summoning other Kree to help him.
9.	*Howard the Duck*: First of all, before this I honestly didn’t knew he came from another dimension. I just thought it’s a weird talking duck. However, it’s a weird talking duck who would fit perfectly with this game. (that is, if they kiddify him)Give him some cool ‘Quack Fu’ moves and I think all the kids who play this game would love him. For powers, maybe a yellow cab in which he drives over the enemies and as for the hero-up an awesome and powerful quack fu move.
10.	*Stardust*: She is yet another herald of Galactus just like silver surfer. She would fit this game pretty good cause furst of all, she’s a girl, and this game still really lacks girl heroes, even with the coming of gamora. Second, she was In the series, which would be a reason to get her in the game to. She remains on Galactus’s side. For powers, let her be in energy form, so she cant be hit for like 3-5 seconds or let her manipulate energy to attack the enemies. As for a hero-up. She’s able to open black holes so why not make a small one close to the enemies?


_constructive criticism always welcome_

----------


## spidavenger

> So, CenturianSpy and I had a deal.
> We would both make a list of cosmic characters, just for fun!
> It was nice to do, (though harder then it seems to look)
> I don't want to look real bad at this though and I think it worked out.
> This is surely my best list yet!
> Have fun while reading it, and I'm wondering myself who Centurian has picked
> 
> *top ten galactic characters*
> 
> ...


Great list. I agree Galactus should be in a mission. Drax is coming, so you don't have to worry about that one. The rest of them would be great additions to the game. :Smile:

----------


## CenturianSpy

Here's my list to combat roneers:



1. *Galactus*: Having another giant to battle would be amazing. I picture battling a few heralds to get to the Galctus-boss stage where he is sitting in his chair shooting beams from his eyes and creating force fields around you and throwing you. I also see him trying to smash you with his palms (getting up from his chair) like the bug you are. Since he can manipulate his size a playable Galactus isn't too far-fetched. Make him the size of Sasquatch and give him an Eye Blast, Team Everything Boost, Growth Stomp, and Palm Smash for his PUs/HU. 
2. *Apocalypse*: My favorite Marvel villain. I think everyone wants an Apocalypse mission, especially if you have to fight his Four Horsemen beforehand. A playable En Sabah Nur should have something along the following for his PUs/HU: Turn his arms into whips, Self Heal/damage/armor boost, turn his arms into guns, largest energy explosion in the game.
3. *Black Bolt*: This cosmic hero is the leader of the Inhumans. I've been wanting a pure sonic hero since day one. He has a super-punch called his "Master Blow" which would make a great P3. Black Bolt can create a nigh impenetrable force field around himself, an excellent P2. Throw in a whisper P1 and a scream HU and you'd have a great set. Gaz could make it fun by having a damaging yodel. Bring on the Inhumans!
4. *Howard the Duck*: An anthropomorphic cosmic hero would sell VERY well for Gaz. A Quack-Fu combo, an egg-bazooka, an 'Odd-Job'-like hat throw, a tie whip, and a "Duck-Duck-Duck-Goose" jumping attack could make a very fun character. And if we get a Doctor Bong mission with a HeckCow sub-boss, I'd be thrilled!
5. *Vance Astro*: AKA Major Victory, Vance is the first of three GotG members on this list. BUT, he is the only one from the original 1969 Team (Earth-691, a future dimension). His inclusion could pave way for Yondu, Starhawk, Charlie-27 and Martinex. I also included his early 90's look (American trench coat), his black-Cap uni and his Marvel Boy look, BUT he is also Vance Astrovik which was another version of Marvel Boy and is currently Justice. He should have various "psyche-attack" blasts  (one from his forehead and one from his hands) and shield throws for his HU and PUs. Especially one where he psychokinetically controls the shield's path.
6. *Red King*: Most would consider this a very high spot for such a minimal character. Angmo-Asan was in SHS and the great DVD "Planet Hulk"- which means he could be the mission boss in a Planet Hulk Theme where we get Skaar, Korg, Miek, Elloe Kaifi, Hiroim and Hiro-Kala (or at least four of them). His playable character should also be in the gold armor suit with his giant sword, his HU should be a Sakaar spikes 'death-from-above' attack. He should have an 'obedience-disk' PU where the baddies attack each other, too.
7. *Phyla-Vell*: AKA Captain Marvel AKA Quasar AKA Martyr. Phyla is the daughter of Captain Marvel (Mar-Vell) and an off/on GotG member. Whether we get her with the Quantum bands or Quantum sword, she still has enhanced-Kree powers. I think a P2 Team force-field armor boost would be needed, but the remainder of her PUs and Hu should be Quantum sword attacks.
8. *Carnage*: The main reason I want Cletus is to shut up all the fools who say he won't come because he is too violent. It's a moronic rumor. Other than that, having the most powerful symbiote would be fantastic. I think his boss attacks, and HU & PUs, should be based on Carnage's ability to shoot out symbiote material in the form of bladed weapons, change his arms into swords, and increase his bite dimension. 
9. *Adam Warlock*: AKA Him, Adam was based on Jesus Christ Superstar and his outfit is a nod to DC's Captain Marvel. The thir GotG member on this list, he possesses the Soul Gem that produces "Quantum magic", can manipulate energy, create force fields (a nice Team-armor P2) and teleport. I'd love to use him/HIM against Man-beast in a mission. I would also like to see a cocoon PU with extreme health regen and a staff PU or HU.
10. *Hulkling*: Another one of Captain Marvel's children, Dorrek VIII is also half Skrull. If his homosexuality doesn't keep him from SHSO, I'd like his PUS & HU to include: a claw-growing claw attack, an armor-growing armor attack, a wing-growing winged attack and a 'Hulkling Smash!' move. He also needs passive health regen.

I enjoyed your list, roneers!

----------


## spidavenger

> Here's my list to combat roneers:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. *Galactus*: Having another giant to battle would be amazing. I picture battling a few heralds to get to the Galctus-boss stage where he is sitting in his chair shooting beams from his eyes and creating force fields around you and throwing you. I also see him trying to smash you with his palms (getting up from his chair) like the bug you are. Since he can manipulate his size a playable Galactus isn't too far-fetched. Make him the size of Sasquatch and give him an Eye Blast, Team Everything Boost, Growth Stomp, and Palm Smash for his PUs/HU. 
> 2. *Apocalypse*: My favorite Marvel villain. I think everyone wants an Apocalypse mission, especially if you have to fight his Four Horsemen beforehand. A playable En Sabah Nur should have something along the following for his PUs/HU: Turn his arms into whips, Self Heal/damage/armor boost, turn his arms into guns, largest energy explosion in the game.
> 3. *Black Bolt*: This cosmic hero is the leader of the Inhumans. I've been wanting a pure sonic hero since day one. He has a super-punch called his "Master Blow" which would make a great P3. Black Bolt can create a nigh impenetrable force field around himself, an excellent P2. Throw in a whisper P1 and a scream HU and you'd have a great set. Gaz could make it fun by having a damaging yodel. Bring on the Inhumans!
> 4. *Howard the Duck*: An anthropomorphic cosmic hero would sell VERY well for Gaz. A Quack-Fu combo, an egg-bazooka, an 'Odd-Job'-like hat throw, a tie whip, and a "Duck-Duck-Duck-Goose" jumping attack could make a very fun character. And if we get a Doctor Bong mission with a HeckCow sub-boss, I'd be thrilled!
> 5. *Vance Astro*: AKA Major Victory, Vance is the first of three GotG members on this list. BUT, he is the only one from the original 1969 Team (Earth-691, a future dimension). His inclusion could pave way for Yondu, Starhawk, Charlie-27 and Martinex. I also included his early 90's look (American trench coat), his black-Cap uni and his Marvel Boy look, BUT he is also Vance Astrovik which was another version of Marvel Boy and is currently Justice. He should have various "psyche-attack" blasts  (one from his forehead and one from his hands) and shield throws for his HU and PUs. Especially one where he psychokinetically controls the shield's path.
> ...


Spy, you have some great ones on your list as well. I would like very much for the rest of the Inhumans to come to SHSO as well. We will probably get them if Marvel does their movie. :Smile:

----------


## roneers

> Here's my list to combat roneers:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. *Galactus*: Having another giant to battle would be amazing. I picture battling a few heralds to get to the Galctus-boss stage where he is sitting in his chair shooting beams from his eyes and creating force fields around you and throwing you. I also see him trying to smash you with his palms (getting up from his chair) like the bug you are. Since he can manipulate his size a playable Galactus isn't too far-fetched. Make him the size of Sasquatch and give him an Eye Blast, Team Everything Boost, Growth Stomp, and Palm Smash for his PUs/HU. 
> 2. *Apocalypse*: My favorite Marvel villain. I think everyone wants an Apocalypse mission, especially if you have to fight his Four Horsemen beforehand. A playable En Sabah Nur should have something along the following for his PUs/HU: Turn his arms into whips, Self Heal/damage/armor boost, turn his arms into guns, largest energy explosion in the game.
> 3. *Black Bolt*: This cosmic hero is the leader of the Inhumans. I've been wanting a pure sonic hero since day one. He has a super-punch called his "Master Blow" which would make a great P3. Black Bolt can create a nigh impenetrable force field around himself, an excellent P2. Throw in a whisper P1 and a scream HU and you'd have a great set. Gaz could make it fun by having a damaging yodel. Bring on the Inhumans!
> 4. *Howard the Duck*: An anthropomorphic cosmic hero would sell VERY well for Gaz. A Quack-Fu combo, an egg-bazooka, an 'Odd-Job'-like hat throw, a tie whip, and a "Duck-Duck-Duck-Goose" jumping attack could make a very fun character. And if we get a Doctor Bong mission with a HeckCow sub-boss, I'd be thrilled!
> 5. *Vance Astro*: AKA Major Victory, Vance is the first of three GotG members on this list. BUT, he is the only one from the original 1969 Team (Earth-691, a future dimension). His inclusion could pave way for Yondu, Starhawk, Charlie-27 and Martinex. I also included his early 90's look (American trench coat), his black-Cap uni and his Marvel Boy look, BUT he is also Vance Astrovik which was another version of Marvel Boy and is currently Justice. He should have various "psyche-attack" blasts  (one from his forehead and one from his hands) and shield throws for his HU and PUs. Especially one where he psychokinetically controls the shield's path.
> ...


I liked Yours too spy!
We should do this again Some time!
Also, why didn't I think of Apocalyps!?!?!

----------


## CenturianSpy

OK, MK 42 is already in the game...but now he is the voice briefing for the upcoming Thanos mission.

Another oddity: There is VIs (voice over interaction "relationships) showing Iron Man MK 11 and War Machine MK 11. This is odd because Gaz usually denotes MK 2 as MK ii or MK II in the code. This may very well be nothing, we'll keep an eye on it, though.


*Sidekick Boxes*: once again we see this in the code, but now it's labeled "BOGO". In retail "BOGO" means "buy one get one free". Very interesting.


That's it. (Other than more work on Gamora and Star Lord).

Stay tuned, True Believers!

----------


## CenturianSpy

Without further ado:



1. *Yellowjacket*: Hank Pym would be suspended indefinitely if he played in the the NFL. Pym suffers from several types of mental disorders worsened by the fact that Ultron has brainwashed him at least once. This costume is iconic, though, and I assume Gaz would omit the Bob Hall backhand as one of Hank's moves. He should have his artificial wings and 'bio-blaster' gloves to go along with his size changing. Yellowjacket should have a shrink attack & a growth one as well to round out his other 2 PUs/HU.
2. *Yondu*: I think most people loved his whistle-controlled yaka arrows in the GotG movie, but I'd like the larger classic Centaurian headfin look better with his 5ft tall bow, but I'd settle for BOTH! Yondu should also have a mystic self-healing P2. AND since he often wields double knives in the comics (whenever he has two hands) I'd like to see a double-knife combo...just like Warpath's (wait, he still isn't in the game?!!!)
3. *Yuriko Oyama*: AKA Lady Deathstrike (Deathstryke). No offfense to Kelly Hu who is absolutely gorgeous, but I prefer the classic Marvel look with the Mojo/Spiral cybernetic arms/talons. I'd love a Japanese-style mission with the gardens, cherry blossom trees, pagodas and Shinto temples etc. I think there should also be Elsie Dee and Albert in the mission...but, I'm greedy.
4. *Yukon Jack*: Easier to say than Yukotujakzurjimozoata of the Turpa'lurpa'todian-ah-Kemteron tribe/sect. His dad sold him into Alpha Flight servitude, nice huh? Yukon has mystical bones attached to the outside of his body and he can will them to detach, grow and strike his opponents. He also can fire light blasts from his hand while fighting with a large bone knife in his other.
5. *Yellow Claw*: Marvel has recently retconned this villain into the name "Golden Claw" saying it was do to a mistranslation, which is a good way to cover up some of Marvel's anti-Asian past. The main reason I want a martial artist fighting, dead re-animating (zombies people!) and monster/robot creating Plan Chu in SHSO is because I LOVE the Agents of Atlas.
6. *Yellowjacket*: Rita DeMara did redesign the look of the Yellowjacket costume including removing the wings (GotG tech allows her to fly without them). She should have similar moves to Hank's version but she should be able to 'sting' with electricity. And since she very seldomly uses the growth power (it hurts/weakens her heart) another shrinking PU/HU should be subbed.
7. *Yo Yo Rodriguez*: The daughter of Johnny Horton (the Griffin), this Secret Warrior lost her arms by Gorgon's (Tomi Shishido- THE most skilled Marvel swordsman) Godkiller sword. She goes by Slingshot and could be the first female speedster in SHSO. 
8. *Yeti*: There's a few Marvel Yetis, the one I'd want is the First Line Inhuman. Sure, Gaz can just give us a playable Wendigo, but why not a whole theme based on the Skrull fighting First Line team?
9. *Yukio*: I loved Rila Fukushima's performance of Yukio in the recent film, _The Wolverine_, though I don't SHSO's Yukio to have pink hair. A throwing knife/shuriken hero would be fantastic. Might as well give her a katana too, Gaz. 
10. *Yandroth*: Why should we want this Scientist Supreme in SHSO? Two words- Defender's Theme. OK, maybe one more word- NAMOR.
11. *Yuri Topolov*: AKA Gargoyle. Any self-respecting Hulk fan would include Banner's first enemy on a list. So there you go. He also was voiced by Mark Hamill in the cartoon coupled with a She-Hulk crush. Let's get some more Russkies in SHSO.

Just one more left...feeling melancholy.

----------


## Myst Sparrow

Just one more left...feeling melancholy.[/QUOTE]

Awww, you can always start it over!!  :Smile:

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> Just one more left...feeling melancholy.


We can suggest… more bosses, or sidekicks perhaps next? Anyway, you've done a lot of hard work reaching "Y". Bravo!

----------


## CenturianSpy

P1: Electric Bola.
P2: Awesome Leadership!
P3: Outlaw Charge.



Well, unfortunately it looks like the X-Force heroes mentioned in the Live Stream event with Massively are the ones we are getting. A "Psylocke_2" or *X-Force Psylocke* has been spotted. Which uni will she get?



Well look whose big head was seen _again_. *The Leader* has been revisited.

Some minor notes: More work on Thanos missions. The FF heroes got some work.

Again, please do not discuss this on our main thread. Thanks!

And Stay Tuned, True Believers!

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> Well look whose big head was seen _again_. *The Leader* has been revisited.


Samuel Sterns, you frickin' serious?! Whoa. Can we have the whole Intelligencia? Egghead! Mad Thinker! Red Ghost! Wizard!

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

> The FF heroes got some work.


Future Foundation?

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Future Foundation?


I'm hoping that it goes that direction...

----------


## Maven

> Some minor notes: More work on Thanos missions. The FF heroes got some work.





> Future Foundation?





> I'm hoping that it goes that direction...


Although it's not in stone yet, I can't help emulating this dude anyway.  Please, please, PLEASE let the Future Foundation come out within this month or the next...what a sweet, SWEET birthday gift, early or on time, that would be!!  :Cool:

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

> I'm hoping that it goes that direction...





> Although it's not in stone yet, I can't help emulating this dude anyway.  Please, please, PLEASE let the Future Foundation come out within this month or the next...what a sweet, SWEET birthday gift, early or on time, that would be!!


And Spy found a Playable Annihilus in the last Codebreaker Reporter, so it's very possible we have a Fantastic Four theme after the Halloween! Awesome!

----------


## CenturianSpy

> And Spy found a Playable Annihilus in the last Codebreaker Reporter, so it's very possible we have a Fantastic Four theme after the Halloween! Awesome!


I'm still guessing that a Spidey-Verse theme will follow Halloween.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> Some minor notes: More work on Thanos missions. The FF heroes got some work.





> Future Foundation?





> I'm hoping that it goes that direction...





> Although it's not in stone yet, I can't help emulating this dude anyway.  Please, please, PLEASE let the Future Foundation come out within this month or the next...what a sweet, SWEET birthday gift, early or on time, that would be!!





> And Spy found a Playable Annihilus in the last Codebreaker Reporter, so it's very possible we have a Fantastic Four theme after the Halloween! Awesome!


How could I have overlooked this?! Oh this is great news! And we can't have playable Annihilus without Light Brigade Human Torch. I know I've pestered and bugged Gaz and Eric, but please, please, if Marvel Heroes has him, SHSO should have him also. Along with a Mini Annihilus,

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

> How could I have overlooked this?! Oh this is great news! And we can't have playable Annihilus without Light Brigade Human Torch. I know I've pestered and bugged Gaz and Eric, but please, please, if Marvel Heroes has him, SHSO should have him also. Along with a Mini Annihilus,


That would be awesome!




> <Sigh> I suppose someone has to be playable before they become sidekicks, so I'll have to wait longer for Mini Annihilus to tag along Johnny.


I think Mini Lizard came before the playable Lizard and there is a Mini Wendigo and Mini FFF also




> I'm still guessing that a Spidey-Verse theme will follow Halloween.


Spidey again? My God, maybe later then

----------


## roneers

Okay, here is my second dual list. Read it and say what you think about it.

[IMG][/IMG]
1.	Baron Zemo: A super villain who was so strong in his early life that he earned himself the title Baron  Zemo. He ages very old so that’s why he’s been around since at least 1480. He is an expert at wielding swords and a scientist, and he is the founder and leader of the Thunderbolts (my first six are all originals) He named himself ‘Citizen V’ For his powers he could have “scientific breakthrough” which would give him an attack and defense boost or “Coolest Granddad there is” which would make him do a destructive sword slash all around him. As for Hero-up he should do a team attack with the thunderbolts.
2.	The Beetle: Another supervillain. He is a highly skilled murderer and a well-known enemy of Spiderman and the Fantastic Four. He can pull the most incredible things out of his armour. In the thunderbolts team he named himself MACH-1 and actually starting to like the hero life and stopped being a villain. For his powers he could have “duck or die” making him shoot with multiple mini guns in front of him or “comin’ through” making him blast through the enemies. For his Hero-up he could let a swarm of mini beetle robot’s attack the enemies which would look totally awesome.
3.	Screeming Mimi (songbird): Yes, we’re actually trying to throw you dead with this hero Gazillion, making it appear in the maximum ammount of lists. Plus she’s a hardly needed girl hero. Well, another super villain becoming good. In the thunderbolts team Screaming Mimi renamed herself to Songbird and became a real hero. Of course she should scream. A lot. She would make a lovely ranged character I think. For her powers she could have “Tone deaf?” which would make you scream so loud at the enemies they get stunned. Or “Mimimimimimi” which would make an enemy fight with you for a short amount of time. For her hero-up a huge scream which is so loud that a lot of rumble crashes on the enemies in front of you.
4.	Moonstone: In the thunderbolt team she’s called ‘Meteorite’ Also became good within the thunderbolt team and she would be an awesome hero. She’s a psychologist and has cool light powers. For her powers she could have “smile” which would make a blinding flash which hurts the enemies in front of you and stuns them or ‘’Light Show” which would make you fire laser beams from her hands and make a nice pirouette. As for her hero-up she could make herself intangible for about ten to fifteen seconds making her unable to hit for enemies.
5.	Atlas: Same person as Goliath but looks cooler as Atlas, plus Goliath could use a stronger ‘him’ He went in the Thunderbolts team and came out as a hero, but he was the last one  to turn against their leader. He (obviously) has a huge amount of physical strength and can make himself grow in size. For his powers he could have ‘’ bigger is better’’ making him grow extremely large and let him just poke the enemies away. Or “Atlas Smash” which would be a hulk like uppercut with a gigantic fist. For his Hero-up he could jump high in the air and land with both fists slamming in the ground creating a massive shockwave.
6.	Fixer: renaming himself Techno when he went in the Thunderbolts team. This one stayed loyal to Baron Zemo and stayed a villain after Zemo was beaten. He has the mental power to control a self-made robot which can shape into anything. This could be great in battle. Like playing as him in the zones but being the robot in missions. For his powers he could have “body of steel” making the robot extra strong giving it a HUGE armour boost or steamroller making the robot transform into a steamroller and just drive over the enemies. For his hero-up a self-destruction attack which would do massive damage but also damaging him a bit.
7.	Skaar:  Not a original thunderbolt, but he was there for a while he was there when the thunderbolts went missing and the Dark Avengers were there to find them. He was the person who prevented the dark Avengers from destroying everything. Some sort of Thunderbolt Security Agent. Of course he has the physical powers of hulk. But he also uses weapons. For his powers he should have “Skaar slash” making him chop into the enemies with his sword and “Skaar heal” gaining him a health boost and “Skaar Smash!” making him do a lot of punches against the enemie he’s facing doing great damage. For his hero-up he should grab a massive axe and sweep it round and round doing great damage to anyone in range.
8.	Man thing: He is the monster we need in this game so please make him come soon Gazillion. He acts like the  transportation for the thunderbolts and is also able to sense human emotions for his powers he should have “happiness makes strong” giving him a speed and strength boost or “you feared already?” making him leave sour everywhere he walks for a short amount of time. For his hero-up he should have the plants that grow on him attack the enemies with great strength (plus, I guess it would look funny)
9.	Charcoal: created by a comic book fan through winning a contest he was a good hero to have in the thunderbolts team. He is composed of Charcoal and can manipulate heat, he can heal and he can make himself as sturdy and hard as diamond. For his powers he should have “bling bling” making himself in diamond form giving him a armour and health boost. He could also have “is it hot already” making flames appear under the enemy giving it a nice cooking lesson. For his hero-up he should make flaming diamonds appear out of him and shooting them away all around him.
10.	Radioactive man: A villain which I understand isn’t in the game yet cause radio-activity is kinda hard to explain to kids so the changes of him showing up are minimal. But he was in the Thunderbolts team for a short while. His body can emit the same amount of radioactivity as a nuclear reactor so touching him wouldn’t be advised. Plus he can make force-fields and shoot beams of nuclear energy.
For his powers he could have “feeling sick making him fire a radioactive beam on one enemy killing him in a short amount of time. And “protection and reflection” making force fields wich give a armour boost to everyone in the team.
For his hero-up he should emit a huge amount of radio-activity making every enemy in the field get damage over time.

This was my list, hope you enjoyed, and hope Centurion also has a nice list. (double the fun)

----------


## CenturianSpy

Lovely list, roneers. Here's mine:



1. *Baron Zemo*: Helmut J. Zemo is the main leader of the Thunderbolts. He usually wears his Citizen V costume as a guise for these Masters of Evil to trick everyone into thinking they were heroes. How Marvel kept this a secret for as long as they did was remarkable. He should have a Moonstone Power P2 that gives him solo damage/armor boost to go with an amazing swordplay combo. I also think he should have an Adhesive X PU that slows all the baddies and gives a Team Speed boost.
2. *U.S. Agent*: Johnny Walker would be one of the easiest characters to add. A mash-up of all the current Captains moves would make sense. I would like to have either his 'spiked' shield or the energy shield version. I'd like to have 4 versions of him  (New Invaders, Force Works and Super-Patriot also) in actuality...
3. *Blackheath*: I'm not hidden the fact that I want Samuel Smithers, AKA Plantman, as the mission boss in an "O Captain, My Captain" Theme where we get Captains (Canada, Brasil, Australia, Britain, Lichtenstein <---my favorite). *If one episode of SHS deserves a theme it is this one, Gaz!* As a playable, I'd want Samuel to have simuloid HU where he creates multiple smaller versions of himself that aids in the attack. He should also have his cloro-plaster and vega-ray guns that shoot different fruits (PINEAPPLES, Gaz!) and veggies at your opponents.
4. *Songbird*: If Melissa Joan Gold can make one of my lists, she does. When will get a pure sonic hero in SHSO, Gaz? Of course a Screaming Mimi PE is a must. I'd like to see Songbirds PUs/HU to include 'sound constructs' (solid items like a hammer made from sound), a confusing scream (where baddies attack each other) and a megaphone directional attack (like Impy's).
5. *Man-Thing*: "Whatever knows fear burns at the touch of the Man-Thing." should be said whenever Dr. Ted Allis touches anything in the zones, or comedic variations for the pizza and other foods. Man-Thing should have teleportation and a 'gloopy' combo. I'd like to see an acid P2 that poisons all the surrounding baddies (slows and damages). He's also my guess for this year's Halloween character.
6. *Troll*: The main reason I want this Asgardian/Troll hybrid, Gunna Sijurvald, is purely aesthetic. Her axe-wielding uniform that looks straight out of the book "Where the Wild Things Are" tugs at my heart-strings every time I see her. She could have similar combos attacks to Thor (his non-electrical ones) and have regenerative healing.
7. *Mach-IV*: Abner Jenkins was also the original Beetle and later developed the Mach armors as a member of the pseudo-Hero Team, the Thunderbolts. He developed/co-developed seven incarnations of the armor/weapon system. The Mach armor should have wall-crawling, a self healing P2, a "Electro-Bite" HU (similar to IM MK1 discharge PU but larger) and a winged attack to go with various other missile PUs/HU.
8. *Atlas*: AKA Power Man, Smuggler and Goliath. Erik Josten would be nice as the first growing boss in a mission. I'd love to see him get bigger as you continue to attack him, his voice get deeper & louder and his attacks grow stronger. Any combo of Goliath's and Giant-Man's PUs/HU would be good, but I'd like to see a giant ground slap included.
9. *Crossbones*: Brock Rumlow was exposed to the Inhuman Terragin mists and now can generate a fire beam attack from his face, this would make an excellent HU (like Destroyer's HU). I'd like to see a single knife fighting combo with a crossbow attack (P1), dagger attack (P2) and gauntlet shooting stiletto blades (P3) attack.
10. *Paladin*: "Paul Denning" (Marvel has not _officially_ released his name which means he'll be retconned to be someone important someday) is a mercenary who loves the color purple, and I'm not talking about Oprah's movie. Paladin should have many stun-gun attacks to go along with a Tae Kwon Do combo. I'd also like to see a sniper rifle attack that is the biggest ranged attack in the game.

Enjoy!

----------


## roneers

You know centurion, I really should have added plantman!

----------


## CenturianSpy

> You know centurion, I really should have added plantman!


<laughs> I almost made him my #1, THAT'S how obsessed I am with that episode.

----------


## Dare Alloy Trancer

Centurian, any movement on that sidekick bogo? I have been holding off in anticipation and it is the only thing between me and 4000.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Centurian, any movement on that sidekick bogo? I have been holding off in anticipation and it is the only thing between me and 4000.


Haven't seen or heard anything more...hopefully we'll see an update today with more hidden content (I'm REALLY excited to see the Halloween-only event Achievements). Again, I will state that I do not know if the Sidekick BOGO Box is real or if/when it will be released (it is one line in the code). After all, there has been a Sidekick Box in the code predating "Recharge" and that has not come to fruition.

----------


## Dare Alloy Trancer

Aight...I will break my fast and snatch the last few sidekicks up.

----------


## Maven

> (I'm REALLY excited to see the Halloween-only event Achievements)


I'm sorry to be a potential Debbie Downer here, but I really hope they're not going to go the Avengers Alliance route with the special event/limited time only achievements and have those be the only way you can get certain characters and/or sidekicks. That mess was one of my turnoffs from Alliance, and a pretty immediate one at that. Although, at least with SHSO, there is strong possibility for the missed out event characters to be the weekly featured retired character for sale. But, my throwing out what I just did aside, I'm liking to think and am hoping that the holiday/event achievements will be kept relatively basic...they darn well better be.

----------


## CenturianSpy

While waiting for Peter Quill, here's my list of "Z" characters:



1. *Zawadi*: This Wakadan is a member of the Monster Hunters, my favorite Marvel Team also included Ulysses Bloodstone, Dr. Druid (arguably Marvel's FIRST superhero), Makkari (AKA Hurricane or the Eternal Mercury) and Namora (Namor's cousin). Zawadi ate the Wakadan heart-shaped herbs to gain her superpowers. She should have knife and spear attacks for her combos, PUs/HU. AND we should get some monsters to fight...
2. *Zero-G*: AKA Alex Power. I recently found the pilot of Marvel's Power Pack and it rekindled my fondness of these child superheroes. The logistics would be great with smaller heroes in the game. Zero-G should be able to fly and have many gravity attacks (picking up baddies & throwing different objects at baddies) and should have a Team Heal P2. How great would Elsewhere missions be?
3. *Zarathos*: We have four of the six Midnight Sons members, just missing Jennifer Kale (a bisexual sorceress) and Hellstorm (AKA Son of Satan, Daimon Hellstrom)- so who knows if they'll _ever_ make it to a kids' game. BUT, will we get Ghost Rider's main foe. I'd love another hell-style (heck-style for Gaz) mission with a Zarathos boss who shoots heckfire from his hands, manipulates the ground to shoot up spikes, and does a massive penance stare.
4. *Zero*: Kenji Uedo is the 5th member of The Lights, a superhero team found and formed by Hope Summers. He is a techno-organic morph who can change/grow his body in almost any form. Kenji usually picks tendrils and tentacles, monster hands, and a sludge-like form. These would all be wonderful PUs/HU, especially if he grows in size. An ink shooting attack would also be fun.
5. *Zabu*: The last Smilodon (sabre-tooth cat), Zabu is the ally/companion/pet of Ka-Zar (who we should also get). I think he could be a stand-alone character, a sidekick or part of a tandem character (will we ever get one of these, Gaz?). I want Savage Land missions!
6. *Zzzax*: This monster made of nuclear-powered dynamos and brain impulses taken from his victims often battled the Hulk. George "Thunderbolt" Ross's (Red Hulk) was also one briefly taken by this pure electrical monster. He was in TWO SHS episodes: "A Brat Walks Among Us" (episode also had Pyro and Misty Knight) and "The Ice Melt Cometh" (episode also had Pyro and Paste-Pot Pete/Trapster). As a boss he should have electrical attacks and giant-monster attacks.
7. *Zxaxz*: This Dragon-like monster is the main antagonist from the short-lived (6 issue) [i]Spellbound[/b] series. In the series Erica Fortune is a low-level telekinetic whose powers are increasing to the point where other dimensional beings can sense her powers. This attracts them to battle her. She changes her name to "Spellbinder" and works with the New Mutants to defeat Zxaxz and another spellbinder called "The Other". It's a classic damsel-in-distress flip where the lady overpowers the dragon.
8. *Zeus*: Greedy Time- I want an Olympus zone, missions and most of the Olympus gods (especially Hercules). Zeus appeared in the SHS Episode "Support Your Local Sky-Father" and would make an excellent playable, mission boss or NPC character that sends you on tasks.
9. *Zala Dane*: She is a Savage Land mutant, and probably Magneto's daughter. she becomes queen of the Sun People and fights many other Savage Land villains and heroes before she is killed by her supposed father. She had similar powers to Scarlet Witch and stole many of Polaris magnetic abilities, too.
10. *Zadkiel*: This fallen angel often does battle with Ghost Rider. This Archangel is constantly trying to either escape hell or take over Heaven. I would love to see some more 'hell-type' missions in SHSO, especially with angels & demons. I know it's a kids' game, though...
11. *Zzzxz*: This mutated symbiote feeds on the brains of his host instead of adrenaline. He was mainly found in the Shi'ar Empire but was brought out when he attached himself to Raza Longknife of the Starjammers. So, the main reason to want him as a mission boss is to get a Starjammers Theme...which would be awesome.
12. *Zephyr*: This Elemental wind-god defied/betrayed the other Elementals and was cast out of the group. She has worked with the Living Mummy, caught by the Collector and hooked up with Thor. I would love an Elemental mission.
13. *Zheng Zu*: AKA Fu Manchu, is Shang-Chi's father and dead-leader of Si-Fan (Chinese assassins) and purpose of the Shadow Council. The plot is similar to [i]Big Trouble in Little China[/b] where the Shadow Council is trying to resurrect Zheng Zu (Fu Manchu) using their elixir and mystical powers (like the Abyss driven Ultimate nullifier and dragon eyes).
14. *Zaniac*: This monster was a parasite that infected its host through a vermin (rat-like creature) bite. The vermin grew inside the new host and when the host was killed, the vermin would burst out of the host's chest and try to find a new person to bite/infect. Once bitten the host retained some of the previous hosts memories, grew in size, gained a bloodthirst and the ability to create radioactive energy knives out of their hands. Zaniac was the bridge between vampires and the Venom symbiote in the marvel world.
15. *Zak-Del*: OK, this maybe cheating, but I wanted to include one of my new likes. He goes by Wraith, he is half-Kree, he has an exoskeleton made from Exolon parasites that can heal him, and has a gun that transforms to a whip whenever he wants. AND he looks awesome!

I hope you enjoyed all 26+ of this alphabet series. It was a labor of love!

----------


## CenturianSpy

I hope we get some Big Hero 6 love, either comic or movie versions...preferably comic:

----------


## CenturianSpy

> I'm sorry to be a potential Debbie Downer here, but I really hope they're not going to go the Avengers Alliance route with the special event/limited time only achievements and have those be the only way you can get certain characters and/or sidekicks. That mess was one of my turnoffs from Alliance, and a pretty immediate one at that. Although, at least with SHSO, there is strong possibility for the missed out event characters to be the weekly featured retired character for sale. But, my throwing out what I just did aside, I'm liking to think and am hoping that the holiday/event achievements will be kept relatively basic...they darn well better be.


I'll be "Positive Pete", then  :Big Grin: . I like the limited availability of a character like WbN (available on full moons) and there has been limited-time sidekicks (free via codes), too. I like the idea of a limited-time hero only available for the week of the holiday (there could be three a year) and THEN put that/those hero(s) in a box (call it the Holiday Box) which give people reason to play/buy the hero in a "special event week" AND a recourse for those who missed it. I agree with keeping the events "basic" too, it is a kids' game! BUT, I'm *THRILLED* at having special events! I'd love a Jack O' Lantern playable/sidekick (Green Goblin with a pumpkin head) or Living Mummy, but I have a feeling Man-Thing will be this year's hero. Other possible sidekicks: Mini Frankenstein, Mini Dracula, Mini Morbius, Mini WbN all would be welcome!

----------


## Maven

> I'll be "Positive Pete", then . I like the limited availability of a character like WbN (available on full moons) and there has been limited-time sidekicks (free via codes), too. I like the idea of a limited-time hero only available for the week of the holiday (there could be three a year) and THEN put that/those hero(s) in a box (call it the Holiday Box) which give people reason to play/buy the hero in a "special event week" AND a recourse for those who missed it. I agree with keeping the events "basic" too, it is a kids' game! BUT, I'm *THRILLED* at having special events! I'd love a Jack O' Lantern playable/sidekick (Green Goblin with a pumpkin head) or Living Mummy, but I have a feeling Man-Thing will be this year's hero. Other possible sidekicks: Mini Frankenstein, Mini Dracula, Mini Morbius, Mini WbN all would be welcome!


Well, *takes off her 'Debbie Downer' hat* and it's not to say I don't like the events...I have been enjoying them and will keep enjoying them as long as the enjoyment is not sucked out of the game and for kids and kids at heart like me and you by making characters uber-ridiculous to get. The only character that should remain crazy beyond crazy to get should be Gold Ultron...and I'm STILL debating whether or not I ever actually want to land him or just forgo having a complete squad, which honestly makes my entire initial argument moot. That said, Gaz has certainly done a 180 with the boxes and their characters with their being beyond dirt cheap to get with the fractals. And if they've been willing to do that, then I don't see why they won't be gracious to some degree with the limited time stuff. And believe me, I wasn't trying to gripe, but voice concerns over what I hope ends up being no problem and really quite fun more than anything else.  :Smile:

----------


## censorship

> After all, there has been a Sidekick Box in the code predating "Recharge" and that has not come to fruition.


Sidekick Box comes with a $10 gold purchase.
But any item is technically awardable during a promotion.


Big Hero 6 isn't a Marvel film, and the merchandise reflects that; the Disney Infinity figures are being marketed under the Disney Originals collection, not the Marvel one. Sunfire and Silver Samurai are probably our two best shots at anything BH6-related.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Sidekick Box comes with a $10 gold purchase.
> But any item is technically awardable during a promotion.


Nice catch, thanks!





> Big Hero 6 isn't a Marvel film, and the merchandise reflects that; the Disney Infinity figures are being marketed under the Disney Originals collection, not the Marvel one. Sunfire and Silver Samurai are probably our two best shots at anything BH6-related.


Big Hero 6 WAS to be a Marvel film. I saw that Marvel pulled out its production team on August 2nd (they did leave some devs, though)...this is upsetting to me. I was really hoping for a true partnership between Marvel & Disney so that we might see lesser known teams/characters get some media due. *This was to be the first joint animated venture*. Hopefully, they get their collective crap together and put their egos aside so us, the fans, get what we thought we'd be getting. But, it looks like as for now, we'll get billion dollar "popular" hero movies and Disney will cherry pick the lesser-knowns and re-market them to make backpacks, plushies and Burger King toys.

----------


## CenturianSpy

I guess the GotG bundle was successful.

*X-Force Psylocke's* PUs-
P1: Psi Katana Spin.
P2: Psionic Boost.
P3: Psylocke Smash.

*X-Force Deadpool*: Shows up first as a VI (Voice-over Interaction AKA "Relationship") with X-Force Wolvie




*Iron Man MK21 "Midas"* in the code? Before "Superior IM"? Also wondering if this is a limited hero via gold/membership purchase or Halloween Achievements.

P1: Golden Unibeam
P2: Midas Missiles.
P3: It's Raining Gold.

I'm wondering how many Gaz employees wanted his P3 to be "Golden Shower"...



Don't know if I posted this before:

Attack #1: Overhand Smash
Attack #2: Energy blast
Attack #3: Eye Blast
Attack #4: Soul Gem
Attack #5: Time Gem
Attack #6: Space Gem
Attack #7: Mind Gem
Attack #8: Reality Gem
Attack #9: Power Gem

Stay Tuned, True Believers!

----------


## GUARDIAN_ALPHA-FLIGHT

> I guess the GotG bundle was successful.
> 
> *X-Force Psylocke's* PUs-
> P1: Psi Katana Spin.
> P2: Psionic Boost.
> P3: Psylocke Smash.
> 
> *X-Force Deadpool*: Shows up first as a VI (Voice-over Interaction AKA "Relationship") with X-Force Wolvie
> 
> ...


Thanks for the update, much appreciated! lots of exciting things to look forward to... Stoked for another Deadpool finally!

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

*Agent Fitz*: Fitz is my favorite character from Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D., but he recently suffered tragic brain damage. Fitz could use his Night-Night gun, the D.W.A.R.F.s, and maybe even some of Agent Triplett's spy gadgets.
*Avengers Loki*: The playable Loki we have now isn't wearing his trademark helmet. Avengers Loki could be fun to play as, using the Tesseract, and would be a great alternate costume for Loki.
*Black Bolt*: Currently there are no Inhumans or sound characters in the game. Black Bolt, king of the Inhumans, is probably the best known of them. He was in LEGO Marvel, and Hulk and the Agents of S.M.A.S.H. He could be a really fun and unique character, and his Hero Up would have to be him talking to generate a sonic blast.
*Blink*: Clarisse Ferguson is a mutant with the ability to create portals. She also appeared in the recent X-Men: Days of Future Past film. Using portals in missions and in zones could be super fun.
*Blizzard*: Donald Gill has the power to produce intense cold through his Blizzard armor. He was also in Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D. Currently, the game only has two fire characters, but only one ice character. Blizzard would help to balance this out. There also aren't many playable Iron Man villains.
*Captain Britain*: Brian Braddock was in the Super Hero Squad Show and in LEGO Marvel. He's Psylocke's brother, and there are hardly any playable British characters. Brian can conduct interdimensional energy, fly, and has enhanced agility, reflexes, and senses. He would also need a voice interaction with Captain America.
*Crystal*: Crystal is another Inhuman we should have. She has pyrokinesis, hydrokinesis, geokinesis, and aerokinesis. These four powers would be great to use in missions as the three power attacks and the Hero Up.
*Days of Future Past Wolverine*: Although he didn't wear this outfit in the recent movie, this is my favorite Wolverine costume, and could look really cool in-game.
*Deathlok*: Deathlok was in Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D., and this time-traveling cyborg would be awesome to play as in missions. He was also in Hulk and the Agents of S.M.A.S.H.
*Future Foundation Mr. Fantastic*: Reed Richards is my favorite Marvel character, and I can't believe that he and the rest of the Fantastic Four don't have alternate costumes. The Future Foundation outfits would be the best, and they already have Future Foundation Dr. Doom and Spider-Man, so why not?
*Galactus*: He has the power of size-alteration, so he could be playable. Galactus would have to be a very powerful character, and would deserve an amazing mission. 
*H.E.R.B.I.E.*: H.E.R.B.I.E. could be the second craftable character, and might put the Anti-Metal to good use. He could shock characters in missions, or use lasers.
*Howard the Duck*: He was the star of the first theatrical movie based on a Marvel character, and was in Guardians of the Galaxy and LEGO Marvel. He's one of the weirdest characters Marvel has to offer, and might be fun to play as.
*Magma*: Amara Aquilla was my second-favorite New Mutant in X-Men: Evolution (after Iceman). She can create and control fire and lava, and cause eathquakes and volcanic eruptions. There aren't as many playable female characters as there should be, and Magma would be an interesting one.
*Odin*: Currently, we have three playable Asgardians: Thor, Loki, and Valkyrie. Odin, the All-Father, would be a fantastic character to play as, and would add another Thor character to the game.
*Original Human Torch*: The original Human Torch is arguably the first Marvel superhero. He was the most popular out of Timely's Big Three (Human Torch, Namor, and Captain America). He was in the Super Hero Squad Show, and cameoed in Captain America: The First Avenger.
*Quasar*: Wendell Vaughn was an ordinary S.H.I.E.L.D. agent until he put on the Quantum Bands, which game him superpowers. He's one of my favorite cosmic superheroes.
*Spider-Woman Gwen Stacy*: Gwen Stacy is one of the best Spider-Man characters of all time, and in the Spider-Verse event, an alternate universe version of her got spider-powers. This version of Gwen could be her ticket into Super Hero Squad Online.
*Spyke*: Evan Daniels was a character created for X-Men: Evolution, and is the only main character from that show that isn't playable. He can grow spikes out of his body and use them as armor or weapons. He even appeared in the new X-Men: Days of Future Past movie.
*Stan Lee*: He created most of the famous Marvel characters and appeared in most Marvel movies, and was the most powerful character in LEGO Marvel, so there's no reason he couldn't be in SHSO. He could have web swnging, wall crawling, teleporting, and super jump, use attacks of characters he created, and could be the first character to cost more than 5,000 fractals.
*S.W.O.R.D. Ms. Marvel*: Ms. Marvel is the only original starter character to not have an alternate costume. The red one is probably the most famous, and is the one she wore in Avengers: Earth's Mightiest Heroes, my favorite show of all time. It would also add a much-needed female character.
*White Tiger*: Although I don't like Ultimate Spider-Man (because it's a bad-quality replacement for my second-favorite show, Spectacular Spider-Man), it's not fair that Ava Ayala gets left out when Luke Cage and Iron Fist are already here, and Sam Alexander is coming soon.
*X-23*: Another character created for X-Men: Evolution. Laura Kinney is a female clone of Wolverine, which is just a really cool idea. She also has claws in her feet in addition to her hands, which could make a great power attack.
*Yellowjacket*: The Ant-Man and Giant-Man we have now completely miss the point of Hank Pym. He's supposed to have the power of size alteration, not being a giant or the size of Rocket Raccoon all the time. Yellowjacket should be able to grow and shrink, and could fly.
*Ymir*: Ymir is my favorite Thor villain. He's another ice character, and he's already a boss in missions. His Ice Club Smash, Frost Shield, and Icy Charge could be his power attacks, and his Hero Up could be him making ice fall from the sky.

----------


## roneers

Great list Spider-fan! Especially interesting that you have Stan Lee on it since he's no hero. But he would sure be hilarious to play as,
he could for example draw hero's very fast which attack the enemies.

one tip though. You may want to consider making the names of the characters in lists like these fat. (if you want to continue with this of course)
I hope so, cause I like it.

----------


## roneers

This list is another duo from me and CenturionSpy.
Hope you enjoy it!

[IMG][/IMG]

*Honored mention - Rachel Grey:*  She actually couldn’t really be on this list cause she’s no pupil, but she should really be added.
1.	*Armor:* On to the pupils then. Armor is a Japanese girl with ‘pretty amazing’ mutant powers. She can generate a massive, giant and strong exoskeleton around her. How cool is that. I think she would be great to play in missions. She could be a melee character with powers like “touchdown” which would make her grab the enemy and throw it at the ground. And for her hero-up her concussive blast. Which she can generate from her armour to do massive damage with a psychic attack.
2.	*Blindfold:* Born without eyes nor anything you could have your eyes into, (“Yikes”) she does have a number of psychic powers and the ability to see things destined to happen in the future, which is pretty cool. She should have powers like, “looks like you like me” letting an enemy fight for her, or “I saw that coming” letting her trip the enemy to the ground and then kick it hard. As for her Hero-up I think she should use her astral form to hit everyone in the neighbourhood once. Not to strong, but it would look great.
3.	*Dust:* Do you see how much girls you could use, Gazillion? No, kidding, but Dust would be a pretty great match for this game, unless the fact that she’s muslim would prevent the use of her. She can change into sand and blast through the obstacles ahead of her, just like that. Her powers could be, “Sand in your eyes” Which would make her use a shower of sand spraying it over the enemies and stunning them. As for her Hero-up she should use a sand blast which goes straight forward like phoenix does.
4.	*Match:* An impulsive boy with powers of fire. Sounds like human torch, but he sure isn’t him. He is a flaming x-men who can use fire pretty well. Not always though, he set his a park in his home town on fire, <sigh> But he would be cool, finally someone else who uses fire, just like firestar and human torch. For his powers he could have “Flammable  shield” which would make a shield of fire com and give him a armour boost. And “hothead” which would make a extra big flame around his head. As for his hero-up he should make flameblasts all around him going through anyone who gets hit, leaving a nice burn mark I think too.
5.	*Warlock:* He’s actually cheating, cause, he’s an alien. But he IS a pupil at the x-men school. He is a techno-organic being with the ability to change it’s shape. He also has a healing factor. For his powers he should have “robo nanotech” which gives him a health boost and “I’m in shape” which makes him form into a giant hammer hitting the ground and knocking over the enemies close to him. For his Hero-up he should make a giant robotic forcefield like invisible woman does. Allowing him and the team to survive longer.
6.	*Rockslide:* I have to admit, I also think he is a bit of a Thing copy, but he is able to do so much more then Thing. Not only does he ‘obviously’ hit hard. He can also explode on command and fire granite projectiles. Plus he wanted to be a professional wrestler. He should be a melee hero but for his powers he should have “bullseye!” making him shoot 1-3 granite projectiles and “Here I come” letting him throw himself onto the enemie with a elbow drop. As for his Hero-up he should explode into thousands of pieces and reform a few seconds later doing massive damage, but also hurting him a bit. (25 damage or so)
7.	*Trance:* though she isn’t much of a fighter, she has this awesome astral form which I would like to use in battle. She a culturally sophisticated young girl, which is loyal to her friends. For her powers she should have “Astral blast” making her shoot astral beams or “mind over matter” which gives her a damage and armour boost. For her hero-up she should use her astral form to strike enemies around her like the spider swing does.
8.	*Velocidad:* A mutant boy who walks so fast that he has to be careful while using his powers, cause he’ll age faster while running (into the future). For his powers he should have his 1 star power be fast, second power should be ultra fast, third power would be as fast as quicksilver and his Hero-up should be at light speed.
9.	*Jubilee:* This Chinese girl has an amazing power set. A bit like a firework show, but then a painful version. She also was the unofficial sidekick of wolverine till she lost her powers because of Scarlet Witch. Now she’s a vampire with vampiric powers, but I prefer her older moveset. For her powers she should have “flash” letting her make a ball of energy which makes a huge flash and “Let me show you the light” letting her make an energy ball which explodes right in front of the enemy. As for her Hero-up she should throw a lot of energy balls in the sky, and let them explode in beautiful, painful colours.
10.	*Pixie:* Pixies mutant abiltie is ‘obviously the wings’ but she’s also able to generate dust which let the one which it’s sprayed on hallucinate, plus, she can teleport. In fight I would like to see a flying combo with kicks from out of the sky and a loop de loop like exo 7 falcon does. For her powers she should have “teleporting terror” making her teleport towards the enemy and slap it in the face, thus stunning it with it. As for her hero-up I would like her to spray dust all over the screen which makes the enemies battle each other instead of hurting her.


That's my list. And now just wait and see what Centurion has!
Also, don't be afraid to comment everyone so we can keep this thread a little more alive!

----------


## CenturianSpy

I like your list roneers. Here's mine, let the gods of the Astral Plane decide who's is best:



1. *Jubilee*: I think many of us older comic fans look very fondly on the old X-Men cartoon and even if we thought Jubliation Lee was the most annoying character on the show...we would still want her included. I wouldn't mind having her in each of her 4 more famous outfits. (Taken from my May 14th post) Her 4 PUs/HU should resemble: Paf Attack- little fireworks shot out of her hand similar to Iceman's icicles or Human Torch's flames, Sparkler- should look close to Gambit's HU, Cherry Bomb- 2 or 3 concussive blasts, Grand Finale- she shoots out huge firework display.
2. *Rictor*: AKA Julio Esteban "Ric" Richter. (Taken from my June 17th post) Julio Richter's seismic powers would be welcome to SHSO. Will his homosexuality keep him out? If it doesn't I'd love to see his 4 PUs/HU all be based on the Richter scale. Gaz can be clever with names like "6.0_/7.0/8.0/9.0_* on the Rictor Scale". _Added_*His Old X-Men uni is SOOOOO much better.
3. *Armor*: Hisako Ichiki is Joss Whedon's 2nd greatest Marvel contribution (bringing back Colossus was his first). She has the ability to create a changeable, psionic suit of armor around her body. I'd love a super Armor P2 that grants her the highest armor boost in the game or they could make it her HU and not let ANY damage to her for 4 seconds. I'd also like her to have a 'Psionic-Wolvie claws' as one of her other PUs. Throw in a Juggy-style charge and a belly flop and she'd be perfect.
4. *Indra*: Speaking of Armor...Paras Gavaskar also can create armor around his body and being an Indian (Hey Gaz, there's over a billion of them. How about _this_ market?) I think he'd sell really well. I'd like to see him increasingly morph into his Hindu Warrior armor during his psionic sword combo and have a Solo Damage & Armor boost for his P2, For his HU I want him to morph into his purple pangolin armor with a rushing/rolling multiple enemy attack. His other PUs should all include one of these two Armors. A multiple psionic dagger attack similar to Elektra's sai attack would be nice, too.
5. *Boom Boom*: Boom, let's go back to my...anyone else remember that song? Tabitha Smith AKA Boomer AKA Meltdown. Boomer can create plasma balls of varying size and this power would make fun PUs/HU, like: Marble Boom!- She dumps a bag of plasma marbles. Tennis Ball Boom!- Serves a tennis-ball sized plasma ball. Volleyball Boom!- just like Human Torch's, but with plasma! Beach Ball Boom!- BIG AoE attack!
6. *Anole*: Victor Borkowski is another openly gay character, so his appearance in SHSO would shock me, which is too bad- because he's awesome. He could wall-crawl. He could have a tongue attack PU. He could have a health regen PU. I'd also like to see a character who could camouflage themself AND keep camouflaged during an attack, Anole could have this as his HU!
7. *Hellion*: Julian Keller is so awesome they named the team after him...or Emma reused the name from her Massachusetts Academy. I LOVE the red unis but I _also_ want the version of Julian where he has lost the lower portion of his arms and he has telekinetic arms, so they need to be combined. Since Julian is a high level telekinetic, I'd like to see a Team Shield P2 with green glowing orb shields and the rest of his PUs/HU should be different telekinetic attacks. I'd like to see a variation of Invisible Woman's block crush but larger and green.
8. *Surge*: Just heard Coke is bringing this soda back...We finally got a pure electrical villain, not let's get an electrical hero and female in one shot AND as an added bonus she is also a speedster! So, I'd like to see her throw some lightning bolts and have a static electricity shock for PUs. I'd like to see a combo of her speed and electrical powers manifest in an attack where she throws down a shag carpet and builds up the electricity by running over it quickly until she builds a huge electrical discharge. 
9. *Gentle*: Nezhno Abidemi's vibranium tatoos glow brighter and brighter as Gentle increases in size and mass.  He should have a typical bruiser combo but his PUs/HU should be Nezhno getting larger and larger with the more stars you have.
10. *Glob Herman*: How great would Glob's animations be? I want more 'fat' guys in SHSO and would love to see belly bump attacks, belly flops and sumo sitting. Glob should also have an attack where he sets himself on fire and runs around harming others with the flammable wax. I also want to see him have some wax throwing attacks.

Hope you enjoyed it!

----------


## MaskedTraveler

I would love to have Armor in the game. She would be awesome.

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

> Great list Spider-fan! Especially interesting that you have Stan Lee on it since he's no hero. But he would sure be hilarious to play as,
> he could for example draw hero's very fast which attack the enemies.
> 
> one tip though. You may want to consider making the names of the characters in lists like these fat. (if you want to continue with this of course)
> I hope so, cause I like it.


Thanks, roneers! I like your list too, especially Armor, Dust, and Jubilee.

----------


## Raven

> 5. *Boom Boom*: Boom, let's go back to my...anyone else remember that song?


Yes and you should be shot for even mentioning it. I do want Boom Boom though.

----------


## magenta

> 5. *Boom Boom*: Boom, let's go back to my...anyone else remember that song?


Ha! I had to google to jog my memory, but I totally remember singing along to this song when I was little. 

I read comics in the 90s, so Jubilee and Boom Boom are the only ones that I recognize. I think their powers are too similar, though, to include both. Jubilee is more distinctive and she appeared in the 90s cartoon, so she is far more likely to make it into the game.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Ha! I had to google to jog my memory, but I totally remember singing along to this song when I was little. 
> 
> I read comics in the 90s, so Jubilee and Boom Boom are the only ones that I recognize. I think their powers are too similar, though, to include both. Jubilee is more distinctive and she appeared in the 90s cartoon, so she is far more likely to make it into the game.


The 90s? Then surely you know Rictor too! I hope "similar" powers doesn't stop Gaz from developing new characters.

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

My first Most Wanted!

Most Wanted.jpg

*Wiccan* - This boy is amazing! He can wield power like energy bolts [P1]. He can heal [P2]! Even use sonic rays [P3]! Though for his Hero Up he could do something similiar to FF Doom, Mysterio, etc. Though he is a homosexual which may result him not appearing in the game.  :Frown: 

*Warpath* - With the upcoming X-Force theme I thought he'd be perfect! He could use knives [P1], Gain some strength and speed [P2], and wield his fists [P3]. For his HU he could do something similar to Elektra except with knives and more AoE. 

*Amadeus Cho* - When you say the smartest man in the room, well he's the 8th smartest person on the planet! He uses technology wisely [P1], gives his team boosts [P2], and is also a telepath whilst wearing the Ant-Man helmet [P3]. His HU can be something like he can throw pencils at enemies :P!

*Magik* - One of the Giant-Size X-Men, Magik is Colossus's little sis! She has an electric metal arm like her brother [P1], She has flaming heal powers [P2], and she can use a sword nicely [P3]. The only thing I can thing of for her HU is just like Gamora's.

*Union Jack* - There were many Union Jacks but SHSO needs one of the UK symbolized hero (literally :P). He has daggers [P1], Jolly good spirit [P2], and some pistols [P3]. For his HU I was thinking maybe he could do sort of a mix between Avengers Black Widow and Agent Venom's HU.

*Namor* - Marvel had some right issues but now that the rights are falling Mr. King of The Sea (not Aquaman) can come to SHSO! Using a fish to smack the enemy [P1], Relying on health [P2], and summoning water [P3] he is perfecto! His HU can be him swimming in a wave hitting all enemies for 72 damage, 92 w/badge.

*Shatterstar* - Another perfect character for the X-Force theme! He has a sword [P1], strength and armor factor [P2], and cool mutation [P3]. His HU is where he can swing on his sword for about 4 seconds.

*Yellowjacket* - We've got Ant-Man and Giant-Man but no Yellowjacket! He can shrink [P1], talk to bugs [P2], and grow [P3]! His HU involves him summoning Goliath and Wasp.

*Yondu* - He appeared in GOTG so why not add the country guardian into SHSO? He has an awesome bow [P1], great leadership [P2], and did I mention he has an awesome bow [P3]? His HU involves his bow. :P

*Deathlok* - He appeared in AOS so why not give him a shot. He has a bionic leg [P1], Wirey Cables [P2], and a cool laser eye [P3]. His HU is he stomps the ground 5 times knocking back enemies.

Hope you enjoyed!

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

Nice list! But isn't Amadeus Cho the 7th smartest person (after Reed Richards, Victor von Doom, Hank Pym, Bruce Banner, Tony Stark, and T'Challa)?

----------


## sylvestro1299

> Nice list! But isn't Amadeus Cho the 7th smartest person (after Reed Richards, Victor von Doom, Hank Pym, Bruce Banner, Tony Stark, and T'Challa)?


I am not a big reader of comics but the Hercules comics with cho were great! I thought he was the 7th smartest too!

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

> Nice list! But isn't Amadeus Cho the 7th smartest person (after Reed Richards, Victor von Doom, Hank Pym, Bruce Banner, Tony Stark, and T'Challa)?





> I am not a big reader of comics but the Hercules comics with cho were great! I thought he was the 7th smartest too!


What about Dr. Hank McCoy?

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

> What about Dr. Hank McCoy?


I believe he's the eighth smartest. http://www.sporcle.com/games/bluewhi...vel-characters

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> I am not a big reader of comics but the Hercules comics with cho were great! I thought he was the 7th smartest too!


Speaking of which, I would dearly love to see these two costumes in the game:

Hercuthor and Thorcules are just too fun not to add. After regular Hercules is added, of course.

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

MostWantedVillains.jpg
*Baron Zemo*: A Baron Zemo mission located in his castle could be a lot of fun. It could be similar to the Asgard has Fallen mission, where you have to get through a maze while fighting enemies and completing some sort of puzzles.
*Carnage*: I'm still surprised there isn't already a Carnage mission. Carnage is very different from Venom, so it could be a pretty unique mission.
*Electro*: Electro is already in the Strike of the Spider-Foes, but I think he's a cool enough villain to get his own mission. He could cause random blackouts while you're fighting to make it more difficult.
*Frightful Four*: The Frightful Four (Dragon Man, Klaw, Paste-Pot Pete, and Wizard) could have the first three as bosses during the beginning stages and Wizard as a final boss.
*Galactus*: A Galactus mission could work in a lot of ways. One could be your hero searching the universe for the Ultimate Nullifier. Another could be teaming up with a bunch of NPCs.
*Hypno-Hustler*: 'Nuff said.
*Kang*: Kang the Conqueror's mission would need to introduce a bunch of new locations while time traveling (The Old West, the future, etc.) 
*Leader*: How does he not have a mission yet? Leader could try to cover Super Hero City with gamma radiation (which will give you a damage boost and make you lose health if you touch it, while also turning you green).
*Man-Ape*: The main reason I want a Man-Ape mission is to finally get a glimpse of Wakanda.
*Mud-Thing*: The first stage could have you fight Sandman, the second Hydro-Man, and the third would have them combine to become Mud-Thing, with twice the health of a normal boss.
*Mysterio*: He already has a mayhem mission. This would allow Quentin Beck to finally show off his tricks, traps, and illusions, and special effects expertise. Chameleon and Tinkerer could also appear in his mission.
*Ronan*: A Guardians of the Galaxy-themed mission aboard the Dark Aster or Xandar would be amazing. Also, Avengers Loki and Malekith have missions with their infinity stones, so why not Ronan?
*Scorpio*: Nick Fury's brother Jacob is the leader of Zodiac, a criminal organization. Other Zodiac members could be the normal people to fight. (Zodiac sidekicks could be hugely popular).
*Tombstone*: There are two Tombstone missions I'd want. The first is a fairly standard mission with the Enforcers and Hammerhead. The second is one based off of the Spectacular Spider-Man episode "Gangland", where there's a three way battle between Tombstone, Silvermane, and Dr. Octopus to become the "Big Man" of crime.
*Ymir*: Ymir is a great Thor villain, and doesn't deserve to always be stuck with Surtur. Ymir's mission could be in Jotunheim or one of the Nine Realms we haven't seen yet.

*Iron Man Villains Survival Mission*
Iron Man Villains.jpg
*Blizzard*: Blizzard could have similar powers to Ymir. He could freeze people, shoot ice darts, or create icicles to fall from the sky.
*Iron Monger*: Iron Monger would be like a bigger, stronger, slower Iron Man. It has a Gatling gun, a grenade launcher, missiles, and a stun device.
*Mandarin*: Mandarin could use his ten rings as attacks. He can create energy, Darkforce, electricity, fire, and ice, to name a few things his rings can do.
*Titanium Man*: Boris Bullski is already in the game. He's one of the few Iron Man villains that you can currently fight.
*Whiplash*: From this picture, it looks like Whiplash was planned at some point. His armor appears to be red, possibly making him a combination of Whiplash and the Crimson Dynamo.

*Rainbow Rascals Survival Mission*
RainbowRascals.jpg
Red Skull and Green Goblin, two villains they already have, could team up with Yellowjacket and Purple Man, and really obscure villains Blue Streak and Orange Crusher to get every color of the rainbow.

(Sorry for the bad picture quality. I'm still new at this. Does anyone have any advice?)

----------


## CenturianSpy

While waiting for Halloween theme and Achievements, Drax, X-Force & IM Midas...

I often state I want all of Galactus Heralds in my lists, so here they are:



1. *Air-walker I*: A sentient Automaton built on the last spark of Gabriel Lan's soul in a retconned book.
2. *Air-walker II*: Gabriel Lan a Nova Corp captain of a diplomatic/exploratory vessel (think Kirk/Picard). His friendship with Galactus has never been surpassed.
3. *Alien Silver Surfer*: An alien from the Kawa Brotherhood (Earth-829) whose race was destroyed by Hercules. Hercules beheaded him with his own board.
4. *Alpha Ray*: A bio-mechanical cyborg created by the Korbinites as a protector during Beta Ray Bill's absence. Served Galactus with his primary herald at that time- Stardust, briefly in a battle against Asteroth, a battle where he met his fate.
5. *Ardina*: Created by stabbing Silver Surfer with a magical dagger so that the members of The Order- Dr. Strange, Hulk, Namor, and S. Surfer- would regain sanity.
6. *Cookie Crook*: OK, he doesn't need to be here. BUT, Harrold uses a cosmic pogo stick to steal the world's supply of chocolate chip cookies for Galactapus AKA The Big Ol'Boy.
7. *Dark Angel*: Shevaun Haldane was called Hell's Angel before that Motorcycle Club/Gang sued Marvel to have the name changed. Marvel complied with a charitable donation made to the Ronald McDonald House. Her Marvel UK/Dark Guard outfit is SOOOOO much cooler.
8. *Deadpool*: Deadpool with the Power Cosmic and a red/black surfboard. Awesome. Also, a Galactus face palm because Deadpool is acting out the _Friends_ TV show "Smelly Cat" episode. CLASSIC.
9. *Destroyer*: Thor gave Galactus the enchanted Destroyer in order to free Fire Lord from his servitude.
10. *Dominas the Wavemaster*: He was Galactus' herald when Galactus conquered Shi'ar and Asgard. Silver Surfer killed him.
11. *Emerald Emissary*: She-Hulk in Agents of Smash (Earth-TRN123), voiced by the lovely Eliza Dushku, also has a gamma-green, translucent board.
12. *Fallen One*: Powered by Dark Energy instead of the Power Cosmic, the Fallen One often attacked his master until he released him. He later became Thanos' herald before he was killed by the Proemial Gods Tenebrous and Aegis.
13. *Firelord*: Pyreus Kril hunted Galactus down for kidnapping his best friend, Gabriel Lan. He traded his servitude for that of his friend's until freed by Thor's exchange of the Destroyer armor.
14. *Gah Lak Tus*: A swarm of planet devouring mechanical bugs/ships that make up (or are another Earth's counterpart) Galactus. Also pictured is the Silver Men which look like Silver Surfer with bladed wings who acted as Gah Lak Tus heralds.
15. *Golden Oldie*: Auntie May goes from making pies to delivering worlds.
16. *Invisible Boy*: Johnny Storm's powers are switched with his sister by Reed. Pretty cool.
17. *Iron Herald*: Earth's Mightiest Heroes' Tony Stark spent much of Episode 22 as Galactus herald.
18. *Juno*: Hercules granddaughter. She is the herald of Earth-829.
19. *Lightwave*: This New Defender, father of Psionics and Zenn-La native was a super-villain on his home planet.
20. *Morg*: Morg wields a double-edged battle axe which he previously used in his executioner duties. He was late equipped with a Nullifier on his arm which blew up (because of Tyrant's toady-drone) destroying him, Tyrant and Galactus' ship. Galctus barely survived.
21. *Nova*: Frankie Raye first got the powers of the Human Torch android then the Power Cosmic. She was killed by Morg.
22. *Plasma*: In Dr. Doom's version of _Groundhog Day_- Heroes Reborn, Plasma kept helping Galactus destroy the Earth. She even killed Mr. Fantastic in one version.
23. *Praeter*: A former Oklahoma pastor who became a herald because Silver Surfer tricked Galactus into thinking he could deliver the Worldheart from Asgard, which for some reason was floating over Oklahoma.
24. *Primordius*: The first known herald. He was defeated by a combination entity of Silver Surfer & Spidey who used cosmic webbing.
25. *Red Shift*: This dual cosmic-fire sword wielding herald is believed to be a Korbinite.
26. *Rom*: A Galadorian Space Knight created first as a Parker Brother toy.
27. *Sabretooth*: Earth-295 (Exiles) version where Victor is known as the Silver Sabretooth.
28. *Stardust*: A non-corpeal being and last of its kind, Stardust also is both genders. He was introduced in one of my all-time favorite arcs "Stormbreaker: The Saga of Beta Ray Bill".
29. *Starglow*: Norin Radd's Zenn-La lover, Shalla-Bal became Galactus' herald to once again spare Zenn-La.
30. *Terrax*: Tyros could control rocks/earth and had an energy axe before he got the Power Cosmic. He ruled a country called Lanlak of Birj-Terran.
31. *Tyrant*: A being created by Galactus who was a bloodthirsty warmonger. The more Galactus ate, the weaker he got. So, Tyrant attempts to destrot Galactus but meets his own demise from a Nullifier explosion.
32. *World Breaker*: Saved the best for last, or it's just alphabetical. Hulk with the Power Cosmic. YES PLEASE!

I'm working hard on a new series that I'll hope you'll embrace, I was hoping to have it started by now, but it's at least two weeks out. So, I'll post a few of these minor lists I've been holding onto. I hope you enjoyed the Heralds!

----------


## CenturianSpy

Latest update had more than half the game files changed, so I'm just focusing on the main XML file.



To go along with all the pirate hats, here's *Swashbuckler Nightcrawler*.




> The teleporting, sword-swinging scourge of all pirates! A merry mutant who lets his sword do the talking when he faces wicked villains and pirates!


P1: Tail Spin Strike.
P2: Pirate boot.
P3: Bladed Fury!

I'm glad Gaz is continuing on the esoteric characters.



*Deadpool's Scare-Tacular Adventure!*




> Hey! Something's wrong with the monsters! They're acting all...monsterish. You know, all tricks, no treats. Bad Monsters! No candy!


Two new medallions: 
1. *Top10 Squad*- for the 10 players who have the highest Ach. score in the game...we should see some familiar names with this one.
2. *RisingStar*- awarded for having one of the fastest rising squads in the world.


Stay tuned, True Believers!

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

*Top 3 Symbiotes*:
Currently, there are four symbiotes in the game. I'd like to see at least three more.

*Carnage*: Carnage is probably the second most famous symbiote. She can turn her limbs into weapons, create tentacles, and morph into clothing. Cletus Kassidy is a pretty surprising excusion.
*Scorpion*: I know everybody would prefer Mac Gargan as Scorpion, but he also wore the Venom symbiote for a time as part of the Dark Avengers.
*Toxin*: The Toxin symbiote is the offspring of Carnage, bonded with police officer Pat Mulligan. Toxin acts different than other symbiotes, and is a hero. This is also one of the coolest-looking symbiotes.

*Top 3 Herald of Galactus*:
CenturionSpy recently posted his list of Galactus' heralds. Here are my top 3.

*Stardust*: Lambda-Zero was the water-powered herald in Avengers: Earth's Mightiest Heroes, and also possesses the abilities of energy control and portal generation.
*Air-Walker*: Gabriel Lan was a Xandarian explorer until he got powered by Galactus. In Earth's Mightiest Heroes, he was the air-powered herald and wielded a scythe.
*Terrax*: Tyros was an alien mutant king with the power of geokinesis. He was granted the Power Cosmic and a cosmic axe by Galactus.

*Top 3 Iron Man Suits*:
Most people are tired of getting new Iron Men, but I actually like them. These are the three best.

*Marvel Now Iron Man*: I don't know what it is about the black and gold suit, but it is Tony's best-looking armor. It would be pretty unique compared to the others.
*Iron Man MK 21*: This gold Iron Man suit from the cinemiatic universe could be another craftable character. The single-color scheme would look awesome in-game.
*GotG Iron Man*: Who didn't like Guardians of the Galaxy? Combining that with Iron Man could create a really poplar hero. I'd prefer the red suit to the white one, though.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> *Iron Man MK 21*: This gold Iron Man suit from the cinemiatic universe could be another craftable character. The single-color scheme would look awesome in-game.


IM Midas is in the game files...he's coming soon.

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

> IM Midas is in the game files...he's coming soon.


Thanks for the information. I'm looking forward to him!

----------


## the_key_24

saw this on imgur, now I wish Ronald, God of Burgers was in the game

not posting image cause it's too big

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> 16. *Invisible Boy*: Johnny Storm's powers are switched with his sister by Reed. Pretty cool.


Johnny Storm is *NOT* a mere boy! <grumbles>



> 2. *RisingStar*- awarded for having one of the fastest rising squads in the world.


Wonder how this is determined. Because if they do a before-and-after of the Big Update, my alt account went from 30+ heroes to 95 in large part due to my accumulated 5 weeks agent membership and it's at squad level 1900+.

----------


## CenturianSpy

Now that we got some Bamfs I'd like to see one of those as a sidekick, too. Here are 31 more:



1. *H.E.R.B.I.E.*: This Fantastic Four Robot was developed for the late 70s TV show because The Human Torch's licenses were held by a separate production company, a mistake Marvel NEVER learned from...He'd be a great standalone hero as well.
2. *Throg*: You'll see that my top 6 could all be stand-alone heroes. Simon Walterson was a professional football player who blew out his knee and then his pregnant wife died. He looked to the mystical world to contact his wife one more time and came across a gypsy who "helped" him. He refuses and payment and she cursed him to his frog-form, 'Puddlegulp'. During an adventure Toothgnasher (one of Thor's chariot goats) stomped on Mjolnir breaking off a small piece of it. Puddlegulp touches the shard and is transformed into Throg.
3. *Lockjaw*: The giant Inhuman 'dog' should be able to give any of your squaddies teleportation powers. He should be the largest sidekick in the game...and it would mean that we _finally_ have Inhumans in SHSO.
4. *Headpool*: First of many Deadpool Corps. members on this list. His helicopter beanie/helmet would be hilarious in the game.
5. *Zabu*: When will we get Ka-Zar and his pet sabretooth? Maybe they should make Ka-Zar only available to those who purchase all of his HQ items or some other HQ Achievements...
6. *Cosmo*: Cosmo was a Russian space-dog that landed on Knowhere (space station made from a decapitated celestial) and gained his telekinetic/pathic powers. I'll never understand why his monologues aren't with a Russian accent. His badges should give you a mind control attack and telekinetic force blast.
7. *Old Lace*: Getting this Deinonychus would mean that we have the Runaways, and that is just fine by me. The game needs more dinosaurs, whether that means reworking Reptil and his powers/emotes, getting some Savage Land stuff including Sauron and Devil Dinosaur, or getting Old Lace.
8. *Dogpool*: Dogpool gained his regenerative powers from animal testing (lipstick). I'd love to see some dog attacks and butt-scooting in missions.
9. *No-Girl*: Who doesn't want a floating brain in SHSO? Martha Johansson's badges should give you a mind control attack and Armor boost (she has power negation).
10. *Widget*: Shadowcat's time-displace consciousness in a floating robot head...and retaining Kitty's powers. How great would a badged attack of Shadowcat's HU be?
11. *Chibipool*: He's adorable...and well-armed.
12. *Redwing*: He doesn't need Falcon _all_ the time...
13. *Sikorsky*: This half insect, half helicopter is the physician on the Starjammers. His badges could give healing boosts (like Yesterday's Chimichanga). He's also been outfitted with weapons (laser cannon & missiles) a time or two.
14. *Demiurge Minion*: Adorable fuzzballs infatuated with Wiccan. Haven't seen their powers yet, but if you could summon a few dozen of them with a badge they seem like the could do some damage.
15. *Drake*: Daredevil's masked service-dog. I'd love to see the circle-swinging attack with Drake for a badged sidekick attack.
16. *Squirrelpool*: The last Deadpool-style sidekick on this list, I promise. Gaz already has squirrels in the code, let's give one a mask and twin katanas.
17. *Cr'reee*: Two Starjammer pets on one list? You betcha! I'd like it if Cr'reee's gold badge summoned Ch'od for an attack...which means we have the Starjammers in SHSO.
18. *Sturky*: Pretty obscure, right? This legged, tailed & mohawked red rubber ball could summon Bereet's Defendroids for a badged attack. 
19. *Hard Boiled Henry*: A tiny Tweety-talking Technet timebomb. That's how you alliterate, homes. But seriously, a little grenade-bird would be awesome.
20. *Lady Vermin*: One of the High Evolutionary's Knights of Wundagore, this little rat has a jetpack and a gun. 
21. *Gullinbursti*: A golden Asgardian boar, just because I want more Asgard stuffs.
22. *Monkey-C*: I wanted to include an Ape-Venger without adding a popular one. This one can mimic attacks.
23. *Ms. Lion*: The resurrected pet of Aunt May. She is actually a he. With bows. Don't judge.
24. *Hairball*: Niels was hit by the same energy that turned Robbie Baldwin into Speedball. He calls himself Hairball now and creat forcefields and project ball energy. Two possible great badged powers.
25. *Microtron*: The micronaut robot and personal valet to Mari, princess of the Homeworld.
26. *Waldo*: Another Starjammer? You betcha. He's the Team's H.E.R.B.I.E.
27. *Big Brain*: An alternate Reed Richard's brain in a H.E.R.B.I.E.'s body. He can create force fields and fire energy beams. 
28. *Thori*: The runt of the litter between Garm and Hel Wolf. Loki now travels with this glowing-red eyed, fire breathing puppy. 
29. *Monkey Joe*: Who doesn't love this rodent's narration circles? I want some GLA missions with him doing the mission briefings.
30. *Tippy Toe*: She's smarter than Deathurge, who with his skis is kind of like Silver Surfer, but he serves Oblivion.
31. *Peanut*: A Warpie (mutated child under the care of the RCX) he should have a Team Shield boost for one of his sidekick badge powers. Doesn't "warpie" seem like a derogatory slur against a mutant? Then again, so does "mutant".

I hope you enjoyed it!

----------


## Raven

> Now that we got some Bamfs I'd like to see one of those as a sidekick, too. Here are 31 more:


I'd like to see some of the powerless sidekicks get some powers before more are added, especially Lockheed.

----------


## Ace

Around what time do you guys think the X-force stuff will be out? Late November maybe?

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

> *Deadpool's Scare-Tacular Adventure!*


The new mission is in the achievements!

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> The new mission is in the achievements!


Ok I'm searching but I can't find it in the Missions or Heroes submenus…

Edit: I found it, under Dormammu's list.

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

Spectacular Spider-Man was my second-favorite TV show, and there are so many great characters in it missing from SHSO.


*Chameleon*: Dmitri Smerdyakov is a master of disguise, who can make himself look and sound like anyone. He has impersonated people like Curt Connors, Norman Osborn, and Spider-Man.
*Colonel Jupiter*: After returning from the space shuttle, John Jameson was infected by spores the symbiote picked up. It gave him super strength and jumping, but ultimately drove him crazy.
*Fancy Dan*: Daniel Brito is a member of the Enforcers. He is a master of martial arts, and has a lot of agility.
*Gwen Stacy*: I know she never became a superhero, but Gwen is really awesome. Maybe she could use science related attacks?
*Hammerhead*: Hammerhead is the Big Man's lieutenant. He has enhanced strength and a steel-plated skull. 
*Kraven*: Sergei Kravinoff was the world's best hunter, who sought to take down Spider-Man. After failing, he paid to be mutated by Miles Warren to gain the abilities of a leopard, tiger, and lion.
*Liz Allan*: Although she's probably the weakest character on the list, I like Liz Allan, and get the feeling that she would have become Firestar in some way related to her brother being Molten Man.
*Master Planner*: Master Planner was just an alias used by Dr. Octopus, but I like this costume a lot more. The brown coat, darker tentacles, and cool goggles would be unique enough to merit an alternate costume.
*Molten Man*: Mark Allan got into trouble gambling, and had to become the third test subject in Norman Osborn's armor-based supervillain scheme to pay it off. Nanoparticles gave him gold armor that emits heat, and he can throw lavaballs.
*Montana*: Jackson Brice is the leader of the Enforcers. He doesn't have any special powers or abilities, but he did use a makeshift lasso in one episode.
*Ox*: Raymond Bloch is the third member of the enforcers. Ox is unusually strong and durable.
*Ox*: Ox got upgraded by a power suit from Tinkerer which enhances his strength and durability even more.
*Rhino:* Alex O'Hirn (an anagram of Rhino) was the second supervillain created by Norman Osborn's experiments. Titanium-resin armor was permanently grafted to his skin. He's now fueled by revenge for all the times he was taken down by Spider-Man.
*Ricochet*: Fancy Dan also got a power suit upgrade. It enhances his kinectic energy, allowing him to ricochet off of objects and walls.
*Shocker*: Montana stole a super-mercenary suit that belonged to TriCorp. It came with gauntlets that shoot sonic vibrations.
*Silvermane*: Silvio Manfredi was the king of crime in New York until he was arrested. After getting out, he was involved in a battle to be the new Big Man with Tombstone and Master Planner where he used mechanical armor which emitted sound waves.
*Silver Sable*: Sable Manfredi, Silvio's daughter. She doesn't have any superpowers per se, but is very agile and uses lots of advanced weapons.
*Spectacular Spider-Man*: This outfit is really similar to the regular one, besides the underarm webbing and brighter colors, but would be a great way to wrap up the show through voice emotes if possible.
*Tinkerer*: Phineas Mason was a mechanical genius who worked for Chameleon, then later Doc Ock. His gadgets would be a lot of fun in missions.
*Tombstone*: L. Thompson Lincoln was one of the main villains of the series. Whether he has superpowers is left ambiguous, but he's certainly powerful enough to be in SHSO.
*Vulture*: Adrian Toomes was Spider-Man's first supervillain. He uses the tech-flight harness he invented which allow him to fly.

Next week: characters from my favorite TV show of all time.

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> Spectacular Spider-Man was my second-favorite TV show, and there are so many great characters in it missing from SHSO.
> Attachment 11634
> 
> *Chameleon*: Dmitri Smerdyakov is a master of disguise, who can make himself look and sound like anyone. He has impersonated people like Curt Connors, Norman Osborn, and Spider-Man.
> *Colonel Jupiter*: After returning from the space shuttle, John Jameson was infected by spores the symbiote picked up. It gave him super strength and jumping, but ultimately drove him crazy.
> *Fancy Dan*: Daniel Brito is a member of the Enforcers. He is a master of martial arts, and has a lot of agility.
> *Gwen Stacy*: I know she never became a superhero, but Gwen is really awesome. Maybe she could use science related attacks?
> *Hammerhead*: Hammerhead is the Big Man's lieutenant. He has enhanced strength and a steel-plated skull. 
> *Kraven*: Sergei Kravinoff was the world's best hunter, who sought to take down Spider-Man. After failing, he paid to be mutated by Miles Warren to gain the abilities of a leopard, tiger, and lion.
> ...


From those 22 I would like Molten Man, Kraven, Vulture, Silver Sable, Rhino, Shocker, and Hammerhead.

----------


## Adventuring Amalgam

Jubilee. I mean, you have a reference to her in an HQ item! And I remember seeing that from the beginning of the game's lifespan! Oh, and you have characters I don't know and found out to be unimportant (Monkey King), villains who are already bosses (Green Goblin), and one-shot alternate costumes with only slightly weaker attacks than its original edition (Arctic Armor Iron Man)!

Okay, sorry for that rant and possibly being biased. Jubilee's just one of my favorite X-Men, and it makes me mad to see Monkey King and Arctic Armor Iron Man (even though the idea of him could be cool) before her. ESPECIALLY when there was evidence in the game for her to be planned since the beginning.

Anyway, this was the thread I was looking for! I was thinking making various character specs that I may even send to Gazillion when they are complete. Here are the heroes I plan to do:

JubileeSpeedballMonica RambeauClassic (White) Nick FuryCloak and Dagger (as a duo)Tony Stark/Marvel Now Iron Man (one transforms into the other)Professor XSnowbird

----------


## Adventuring Amalgam

So, for my character specs, I've decided to do Speedball first, as he is the character I have the most ideas for. My most wanted is still Jubilee, but Speedball is the guy I have the most ideas for. Let's begin!

*Name:* Speedball
*Description:* "Robbie Baldwin has the ability to generate forcefields for many purposes, such as protection, concussive blasts and bowling!"
*Power Emote 1:* Same as his 3rd Power Attack.
*Power Emote 2:* Speedball goes bowling with one of his bubbles, but the field ricochets off the pins and he gets hit in the face!
*Power Emote 3:* A pigeon flies down next to him, but before it lands, Robbie creates a forcefield that traps the pigeon, bouncing it around crazily in the forcefield. He then gets rid of the forcefield, letting the pigeon go flying.
*Pose:* In a force field, flexing his muscles.
*Dance:* Same as Daredevil's.
*Movement:* He can race around by using his force field as a hamster ball.

*Fight Style:* Mixed
*Basic Combo:* 
He throws one bubble for 9 damage.A replica of his first attack, but with his other hand. Deals 9 damage.He throws 3 fast-moving bubbles, each doing 7 damage.He does a somersault through enemies, dealing 27 damage.When he gets up from his somersault, he shoots an energy wave around him, dealing 32 damage.
*Power Attack 1 (Bouncy Ball):* Speedball throws one of his bubbles, which bounces around and deals 37 damage to anyone it hits while knocking them down.
*Power Attack 2 (Bubble Field):* Speedball creates a shield over him and his teammates, giving them and himself armor, energy and speed boosts.
*Power Attack 3 (Bubble Pop):* Speedball throws down a bunch of small bubbles around him, each of which popping and creating a radial blast. They combine and make a huge range of damage. The damage enemies take is 54.
*Hero Up:* Speedball curls himself up into a forcefield and stays in it, rolling over any enemy that he touches, knocking them down and doing 96 damage to them.

----------


## Adventuring Amalgam

So, sorry for triple posting, but along with my character specs, I will be doing top 10 lists like CenturianSpy does. While I am doing this, I will point out their attack potential. Also, I will be starting with lists for all of Marvel's major teams, starting with the X-Men. Here it is!

XMen_SHSO_2.jpg

Here is my reasoning for these picks:

1. Jubilee: Well, I stated it up there why I want her. She could use fireworks, give her teammates an energy boost, and maybe even use a vampire attack or two!
2. Professor X: Is it because he is disabled? Seriously? Why can't he fight? The wheelchair gives him even more cool attacks! *cough* Ghost Rider-like charge *cough* But seriously, why not? Maybe because he's dead right now or something? 
3. Pixie: No New X-Men love in SHSO? Well, I'm full of it. 3 heroes full, to be exact. Anyway, who wouldn't love a hero who could use pixie dust to give her opponents hallucinations?  :Stick Out Tongue: 
4. Banshee: Okay, he's one of my favorite X-Men, but I have to ask, how does his scream not affect his heroes? Whatever, he'd be epic.
5. Sunfire: Again, one of my favorite X-Men, and to be honest, we have a lot of pyrokinetics already in the game. But who cares? He'd be awesome but have the traditional SHSO moveset.
6. Surge: More of dat NEW X-MEN LOVE! She could have a "chain lightning attack", as well as several other cool attacks!
7. Dazzler: She'd probably have a very similar moveset to Jubilee. But maybe a bit more pop star-ry. But still, it'd be cool!
8. Cloak & Dagger: As a duo. Seriously! It would be soo unique! (Please forgive me, I just came out of the Smash Bros. community with all these unique characters)
9. Weapon X Wolverine: I'm mainly doing this one just for the costume. It would just be epic!
10. Dust: Let's finish off this list with some New X-Men love! Maybe Sandman took away a bit of her uniqueness, but personally, I don't care. She'd be awesome!

----------


## CenturianSpy

P1: Swashbuckling Swing!
P2: Stand and Deliver!
P3: Weigh Anchor!

Deadpool Mission Briefings:




> Hey it's Blade! Watch out for Dracula though...he's a biter!





> It's Frankenstein and his evil pals! Yikes! Give Tigra a hand...foot...whatever!





> Uh oh! Evil Robot versions of me! Cool dance moves, though!





> CHIMICHANGA ATTACK!!!





> Ghost Rider! Moon Knight! Werewolf! FIGHT!





> A-HA! So old flame-brain over there is the mystery villain! GET HIM!





> Who ordered the Deadpool Special with a side of awesome?!





> Looks like Moon Knight and Ghost Rider have their hands full! That's a lot of angry furballs there!


Stay tuned, True Believers!

----------


## Raven

> P1: Swashbuckling Swing!
> P2: Stand and Deliver!
> P3: Weigh Anchor!
> 
> Stay tuned, True Believers!


No Adam Ant references?? You're slipping old man!

----------


## CenturianSpy

> No Adam Ant references?? You're slipping old man!


UGH! You're right! I missed a perfectly lovely opportunity to post this along with my ever-popular AdamAnt(ium) Hulk:

----------


## CenturianSpy

While waiting for another update (hopefully not too much longer...), here's a little list I made while working on my new series (hopefully I'll start that next week). Bah-bah-bah-ba-baby don't forget these 31 numbers:



1. *X-23*: Laura Kinney is a frequent character found on any list that she is eligible for, it should be no surprise that she is my #1 for my Numbers List. She appeared in SHS painting her claws in full Wolvie-garb during the episode "Too Many Wolverines". IF we get her, I hope Gaz doesn't take the easy way out and just copy one of the Wolvie's combos and finds a way to incorporate her toe claws. I remember her non-inclusion once being attributed to the lead dev's (Jared?) hatred of her...I hope this isn't the case.
2. *Charlie-Cluster 7*: AKA Fantomex. Fantomex is a clear pastiche (homage, "sample", or blatant rip-off) to the French comics _Diabolik_ and _XIII_ (his Weapon 13 designation) AND French crime serial _Fantomas_- going as far as naming the character Jean-Phillipe after the movie star who played Diabolik in the film series. E.V.A., Fantomex's symbiant organo-technic suit, was named for the character's ladyfriend. I was happy to see the postponement of the X-Force Theme until after the Halloween because I'm HOPING that we see more than Wolvie, Psylocke and Deadpool. After Warpath & X-23, Fantomex is my next favorite member of X-Force. He should have a self-healing P2.
3. *Gaveedra Seven*: AKA Shatterstar. This X-Force member (three in a row, right!) is the future son of Longshot and Dazzler. Although his homosexual relationship with Rictor will probably exclude him from SHSO, it shouldn't. Shatterstar is a superb swordsman who can use his sword to create "X"-shaped teleportation portals as well as send bio-electrical shocks to his opponents.
4. *Charlie-27*: You want this genetically-engineered-so-he-could-work-on-Jupiter human because that would mean Gaz made the RIGHT decision and is giving us the 31st Century (original version) GotG Team. This 555 lb man-mountain uses a single Yaka dagger in his brutal melee attacks.
5. *Forgotten One*: AKA Hero AKA Gilgamesh. I gave you three pics of this Eternal, my favorite is the white-pleated skirt. Like other Eternals, Gilgamesh can shoot energy (heat and concussive blasts) beams from his hands and eyes but he prefers to use archaic weapons like clubs and spears or his fists and feet. A club-wielding hero would be fantastic!
6. *M-11*: The "Human Robot" character has been around since 1954's Atlas Comics. "He" is a member of the Agents of Atlas (one of my favorite series). M-11 is not just a robot with telescoping limbs, a laser eye ("death ray") and the ability to create force fields, he also has a self-magical healing power called "restoration enchantment" given to him by his creator, Mr. Lao. Sounds like easy PUs/HU to me.
7. *X-51*: AKA Machine Man (Aaron Stack, Z2P45-9-X-51). The last of 51 robot soldiers created by the US Govt. to be able to interact with humans. X-51 was 'raised' since inception by his creator Dr. Abel Stack who believed that the only way to become more human was to be raised as one. This experiment caused X-51 to be able to rewire and rewrite his hardware/software so that he did not develop the same psychopathic behaviors of his 50 other brothers/sisters. Behaviors that led to their destruction. X-51 has telescoping limbs, the ability to create force fields, self-heal (wait, isn't this the same as M-11?), flight, and can shoot varying ammo from his fingertips.
8. *Agent Zero*: AKA Maverick. Cristoph Nord/David North is a mutant with enhanced powers granted to him by his employer, Weapon X. Among these powers are the ability to absorb kinetic energy and refocus that energy in attacks, health regeneration and anti-regeneration enzyme attacks. Agent Zero is a skilled marksman with many guns and has been known to use a knife. I would love a Weapon X mission.
9. *UJ1-DX*: AKA Red Ronin. Many of you aren't old enough to remember the giant mechanized robot fad of the late 70s early 80s, but this was in my wheelhouse. This 100-foot tall robot was controlled by a human who sat in his head while wearing a helmet that controlled the robot's movement. He had a laser sword, energy cannons, a discus shield, laser-Gatling guns, a magnetic shield generator and various missiles. How Gaz could bring this character to SHSO intrigues me, I wouldn't mind a new arcade game were you controlled him through a mini mission or make Red Ronin craftable and have a mission where you fight the large Marvel monsters.
10. *Agent 13*: Sharon Carter is the new non-powered Marvel "It" girl. She's been appearing in many books and made it to the big screen in the latest Cap movie. I figure if we get another non-powered character, it should be her or Jimmy Woo.
11. *3-D Man*: AKA Triathlon. I wouldn't mind getting the Chuck Chandler version (the original) but I think I'd want the current version, Delroy Garrett. 3-D Man has triple the normal strength, speed, abilities (like healing) and senses of a normal man. These powers came from an explosion between the pyramid-shaped "tri-powers" and a Skrull ship.
12. *J2*: I love MC2's A-Next series. Having the son of Juggy would be amazing. Zane Yama-Marko's only difference from his father (other than the red flannel shirt tied around his waist) is that he his body can not handle the full power of the Ruby of Cyttorak and after he grows exhausted his body reverts back to his much smaller teenage form. This would make an excellent HU, a HUGE attack followed by a cooldown with a 'skinny' J2 with weaker attacks...his body growing larger per star.
13. *Mutant 2099*: OK, it's kind of cheating using "2099" as a number of note since it's a series. There's one more coming, Deal with it! Chad Channing is the only mutant able to use his powers in the 2099 world (was, there have been more since). His story arcs many of Peter Parker's lines of a teenager who is having to hide his powers to protect the people he cares about. He's even drawn in 'Spidey poses' even though he is a flying telekinetic.
14. *Ghostrider 2099*: Kenshiro Cochrane was also nicknamed "Zero" so take that! It's a number (or mathematically speaking, a numeral concept)! Zero downloaded his mind into cyberspace after his body was poisoned by the D/Monix Corp. It was uploaded into a CyberTek Robot with a chainsaw right hand and a clawed left hand. He also has laser eyes and self repair. Zero also flies around on his Ford Velociraptor 900. 
15. *Mach IV*: I could've used any of the six (I thru VII- there is no "VI", I assume there will be a storyline explaining why retconned) versions of Abner Jenkin's uniforms but I decided on the one popularized in the _New Thunderbolts_. Abner use to run around in his Beetle uniform before the (On)slaughter- what that event should've been called- and has been appearing in the winged-armor Mach outfits since. I'm still waiting on a Masters of Evil survival mission...
16. *Fifty-One*: I love the dual meaning of his name- he's one 'after' the 50 state initiative and he's an alien (Area-51). Fifty-One is an alien from unknown/unmentioned area and a member of the Rangers Team (Texas). He's only been in 7 issues, but I think this character and all his gadgets has the interest level that will keep him reoccurring.   
17. *Mutant Zero*: AKA Typhoid/Bloody Mary. Mary Walker is a mutant with split personalities. This psychic/telekinetic/pyrokinetic was often under the employ of Kingpin, but some of her personalities are unaware of this. She is an expert of bladed weapons, having two katanas attached to her Mutant Zero armor as well as having machetes and throwing knives in different hidden compartments.
18. *Zero*: Kenji Uedo is a member of The (Five) Lights. He and Wolverine had a "It gets better" talk during the same time the anti-bullying/gay suport campaign of the same name showing once again a parallel of Marvel mutant stories to that of gay-civil rights. Zero's powers are that he can produce techno-organic creations using his body from small spider like creatures to a giant tentacled monster. He seems to like tentacles and tendrils (a sly nod to one of his country's popular fetishes) as well as being able to shoot ink. 
19. *Big Zero*: This Young Master will probably never make it to SHSO because she is a white supremacist (and apparent robot lover)...which does make you wonder about the intellectual honesty of having characters that murder to almost genocidal levels but not having characters with social 'hot button' issues. We do have Red Skull, though...he was kind of a Nazi, right? Regardless, she is a grower and *******r. If we get a female grower I'd assume we'd get Stature or Janet Pym's Giant-Girl version.
20. *Cloud 9*: Gaz already has the cloud animation done via Monkey King. Give Abigail Boylen a sniper rifle and some cloud attacks and this Montana Freedom Force member will be good to go.

----------


## CenturianSpy

21. *Doctor Zero*: Recently I've been reading many of the old Marvel imprint Epic Comics and I came across Archie Goodwin's Shadowline/Critical Mass series. I know the characters put out by Epic have almost no chance of ever seeing _any_ new media platform, which is a shame, because there are some very interesting characters. Dr. Zero is a Shadow, a race of semi-humans with super powers that offshoot in a different evolutionary track. He is a telepath/energy 'vampire' able to absorb energy and then create force fields & energy blasts as well as fly.
22. *The One Above All*: TOAA is usually the correct answer to the age old question of "Who is the strongest/most powerful Marvel character?". Obviously he'd have to be a NPC and probably limited to just handing out rewards.
23. *Crazy Eight*: MC2's best Spider-Girl villain, in my opinion. Although he's dead now, he always had some fun munitions disguised as eight balls. Smoke bombs, grenades, gas grenades, spiked bombs, bolos and shockers were all part of his arsenal. And one fantastic costume.
24. *Hatch-22*: AKA The Six Million Year Man. My favorite Black Panther story revolves around the Brass Frogs of King Solomon, two frog statues that could warp reality and send those who touch them into new time dimensions. you have to love a character who is an extreme-evolved humanoid from another time dimension with his name written on his forehead. I think the best mission in the game is where you destroy the Skrull ship on the third stage while the boss stage is the second. We need more themed mission...more than one. I'd love to stop Hatch-22 from getting the Brass Frogs.
25. *Assassin-8*: From the Marvel UK's Spider-Man comics, Andrew Booth was a mercenary that 'died' in Angola and was rebuilt into a cyborg by the Secret Empire. I think SHSO could use some Secret Empire content...and it definitely needs some Marvel UK content.
26. *Number Nine*: Skip Ash took a cheerleader and super-powered her using Attilan Inhuman technology. He also brainwashed her into his "ideal perfect wife". She has super-soldier abilities and amazing self health-regeneration.
27. *ADAM Zero*: Ambient-Energy Dampening Actualization Module Unit Zero is an Askani sentient robot that can lessen mutant powers and teleport (through dimensions as well). I'd like to get some Askani stuff in SHSO, along with stryfe, Taylor Dayspring and Douglok.
28. *Tenpin*: Alvin Healey is an expert juggler who specializes in flaming, weighted bowling pins. I think I may be the only one who wants the Circus of Crime and Healey's Death-Throws in SHSO. I want to beat up clowns/circus performers, is that so wrong?
29. *Deathunt 9000*: The leader of the Anachronauts, Deathunt is a cyborg with plasma & energy blast wrist guns/gauntlets, a laser-shooting eye and retractable blades. His power level? It's over 9000! I'm looking forward to the day when we get Kang and some Anachronauts.
30. *Eighty-Five*: Eighty-five answers nobody's question of "What if Magneto was a pink Kree who joined an intergalactic gang?". he has the exact same powers.
31. *Coldblood-7*: Eric Savin was a cyborg who was later retconned to have the Extremis nanotech abilities. If you see a solo Extremis agent in a movie, it's probably Coldblood-7.

Thanks for reading!

----------


## Emperor Mist Breaker

Does Crazy Eight like 8-ball?  Yeyo or Olde English 800?  Is he Howard Stern in disguise?

----------


## CenturianSpy

More work done on *Drax*, *Luke Cage_02* (I'm hoping it's the classic version) and *Nova_02* (it's labeled "New Nova" and "Modern Nova" in different files).



Deadpool and Pirate Deadpool talk A LOT...

1. *Enchantress* (playable): Pirate Wade has a VO with her.
2. *Classic Rocket Raccon*: is it too early for his variant?
3. *Red/Scarlet Wasp*: interesting...
4. *Thor Girl*: Does Gaz mean the 'new' Thor or the actual "Thor Girl" (Tarene) character

_BEFORE_ we get too excited remember Deadpool also talks to:



1. *Amadeus Cho*
2. *Classic Falcon*
3. *Classic Ms. Marvel*
4. *Shadowland Daredevil*

I'll keep an eye on the four new ones...

Stay tuned, True Believers!

----------


## GUARDIAN_ALPHA-FLIGHT

One of the best reports in a long time, thanks a lot Centurion Spy! I love reading these.

----------


## Carmaicol

I'm guessing the new Luke Cage (along Nova) is the cartoon version. Weird to see Amadeus Cho before Hercules.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

Wow, more characters galore! I have to agree with Carmaicol, Hercules is long overdue and I badly want him. Now considering that Amora is currently acting "heroically" (and she has in the past), Axis is the perfect time to introduce playable villains. Absorbing Man was in the cartoon or comic and is on Axis, so he deserves to make an appearance.

But first, Creel should have a mission with himself and Titania as co-bosses.

Here's what classic Luke Cage should look like. The tiara! The chain belt!

----------


## eagle1604

Does this mean we are finally getting Classic Ms Marvel?!?!?!??! Yay !!!!!!

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Does this mean we are finally getting Classic Ms Marvel?!?!?!??! Yay !!!!!!


Not at all...I posted the new VOs/VIs with the caveat that Deadpool talks a lot...and many of his VOs/VIs have not come to character. A.Cho, Shadowland DD, Classic Falcon & Classic Ms. Marvel have long been abandoned in the code. _Hopefully_ this will not happen to the new four- Playable Enchantress, Classic Rocket, Red/Scarlet Wasp and Thor Girl.

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

*Absorbing Man*: Earth-8096's Carl Creel seems to be gamma-powered rather than having a mystical origin. He possesses the power to give himself and his ball-and-chain the abilities of any material. Appearing in Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D. might help him appear in the game.
*Avenging Wasp*: I'm not a huge fan of Wasp's costume in SHSO. She's the only original Avenger without one, which is strange considering how many costume changes she's been through in the comics.
*Balder*: Balder is the Norse god of light, and Thor's brother. He never played a huge role in the series, but could become an interesting playable character.
*Baron Zemo*: The World War II version, Heinrich Zemo. Zemo is a master swordsman and athlete who had his mask permanently attatched to his face by Adhesive X. He survived to the modern day, obsessed with destroying Captain America. He might not make it into the game because he's pretty much a Nazi, but he led the Masters of Evil and was one of the greatest villains in the series.
*Black Knight*: The heroic, Dane Whitman version. Black Knight cameoed in one episode, fighting Kang's forces in England. He uses a magical sword and a mutated horse. This could make him one of the most unique characters.
*Bucky*: We already have Bucky Cap and Winter Soldier, so why not the original Bucky? He also*appeared in the Super Hero Squad Show and one of Winter Soldier's power emotes.
*Chemistro*: Curtis Carr created an "alchemy gun" which can transform matter into different types of matter. He was a member of the Masters of Evil, but died when being turned into gold by Enchantress using his gun.
*Crimson Dynamo*: The Crimson Dynamo has one of the coolest supervillain names ever. He has a suit of powered armor that's mostly combat based, outfitted with various weapons systems. He's an Iron Man villain and member of the Masters of Evil.
*Criti Noll*: Criti Noll was one of the Super-Skrulls who landed in Washington D.C. He had the combined powers of Crimson Dynamo, Giant-Man, and Klaw.
*Doc Samson*: Leonard Samson was exposed to gamma radiation when the Cube, one of four supervillain prisons, blew up. He's permanently mutated, but just gained long, green hair and super strength. He's what you get when you cross Captain America and Hulk: a gamma super-soldier.
*Enchantress*: Amora the Enchantress is enamored with Thor, and will do anything to gain his love. She was the co-leader of the Masters of Evil, helped in Loki's plot to take over the Nine Realms, and eventually was brainwashed by Surtur.
*Executioner*: Skurge the Executioner is Enchantress' henchman. He is the son of an Asgardian and a storm giant. He had a magical axe tht could create portals between the realms, but lost it in Vanaheim.
*Graviton*: Dr. Franklin Hall discovered gravitons, the particles that cause gravity. He gained the ability to control gravity itself, one of the four fundamental forces of the universe. He was the Avengers's first villain in this show, and has appeared on Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D.
*Grim Reaper*: Grim Reaper is a Hydra agent and the brother of Wonder Man. Eric Williams has a cybernetic implant in his arm that can turn it into a scythe created by A.I.M. He attempted to free Baron Strucker from jail, but was captured and taken to the Vault, another supervillain prison.
*Ionic Wonder Man*: Wonder Man's current costume in SHSO really doesn't work for me. He shouldn't look so human. He's a being made of ionic energy. EMH captured this perfectly.
*Kang*: Nathaniel Richards is a time-traveling warlord from a future that was destroyed due to a time anomaly. He decided to take over the world in the past because he believes Captain America to be the source of the problem (although it was most likely Winter Soldier being brought back by the Cosmic Cube).
*Klaw*: Ulysses Klaw went to Wakanda to obtain vibranium. He got mutated into a being made of pure sound. Either the human version or sound form would work for me.
*Kree Captain Marvel*: Finally, a Captain Marvel that looks like an alien! Is it really so hard to make a Kree blue? Captain Mar-Vell was a xenobiologist who came to Earth to study a unique genetic mutation in humanity. He possesses gauntlets that can become various weapons.
*Leader*: Gamma radiation turned Samuel Sterns into one of the smartest people on the planet. He had an elaborate plan to cover the world in gamma radiation, but was stopped by Hawkeye, Hulk, and Thor. He later participated in protecting 42 from Annihilus.
*Living Laser*: Arthur Parks is an Iron Man villain gained the ability to become a being of pure light. He joined the Masters of Evil, but was later killed by Enchantress.
*Man-Ape*: M'Baku killed T'Chaka with the help of Klaw to beome the new king of Wakanda. (That's a really weird sentence if you don't know much about Black Panther). He's an exiled Wakandan who killed and ate a sacred white gorilla, giving him super strength and durability.
*Mockingbird*: Bobbi Morse, a.k.a. Mockingbird, is a S.H.I.E.L.D. agent who was replaced by Veranke, queen of the Skrulls. She has a high-tech battle staff and is a master gymnast.
*Phyla-Vell*: The half-Kree daughter of Captain Marvel. She was a member of the Guardians of the Galaxy with the ability to create energy weapons.
*Quake*: Daisy Johnson gained her power of seismic energy manipulation from being the daughter of Mr. Hyde. There aren't many geokinetics in SHSO.
*Radioactive Man*: A scientist named Chen Lu tried using radiation to give himself superpowers, and succeeded. Now he can create and manipulate radiation.
*Rl'nnd*: Another Super-Skrull. Rl'nnd has the combined powers of some X-Men: Colossus, Cyclops, Nightcrawler, and Wolverine.
*Viper*: Ophelia Sarkissian is a Hydra agent. She is the head of the Serpent Society, *and was captured and replaced by a Skrull.
*Warlock*: This version of Warlock appears to be a humanoid alien. His powers come from the soul stone, one of the six infinity stones. He was a member of the Guardians of the Galaxy.
*Whirlwind*: Daniel Cannon is a mutant with the power to spin his body at supersonic speed. He holds a grudge against Wasp after she defeated him.
*Zzzax*: Zzzax is an energy being who was imprisoned in the Cube. He was part of Leader's scheme to irradiate the world. So far, there's just one electrokinetic. SHSO could use more, and Zzzax is probably the best choice.

----------


## CenturianSpy

Welcome to the start of my bi-weekly (hopefully more) series of *Repaints, Retreads, and Rehashes*. In this pictorial series I hope to bring awareness to the possibilities of characters based on the ones we already have. This is not defeatist. I'm not excusing Gaz for laziness and inability to bring _new_ or _unique_ squaddies to our rosters. Rather, it is an acceptance or acknowledgement that most of our future characters will be based on the ones we already have. Therefore, I felt it wise to preempt that supposition with possibilities. I'll start with a few definitions:

Repaint- AKA Reskin. An exact or near exact duplicate hero in terms of combo & PUs/HU. We have just a few of these in SHSO: AAIM, White Phoenix, Classic Daredevil, Avenging Wolverine etc.Retread- Same hero different combos, PUs and HU. Examples: Swashbuckling Nightcrawler and Pirate Deadpool.Rehash- Similar hero similar combo, PUs, and HU. Examples: Red Hulk, Rescue, Beta Ray Bill.

As you can see it is possible for one character to be included in more than one of these categories. For instance, Avenging Wolverine is a Repaint of Classic Wolverine and a Retread of Wolverine. When X-Force Wolverine comes, he is ALREADY a Retread of Wolverine. We hope he has a completely new combo, PUs and HU...but...if he doesn't, he'll also be a Repaint. 

Let's go!



1. *Abomination*: From Earth-9200.
2. *Abomination*: From the MCU Earth-199999.
3. *Abomination*: Earth-11045. Deathlok version.
4. *Aberration*: Earth-616. Rana Philips is a female version and member of the Gamma Corps: Black.
5. *Abomination*: Earth-808122. Mephisto-possesed, horned with a glowing pentagram.
6. *Mess*: Earth-616. Nichole Martin is half gun-toting human and half gamma monster. 
7. *Ch'od*: Multiple Earths. Looks identical, huh? He's a sword-fighting Starjammer.
8. *Tarkas*: Earth-TRN222. He is a member of the Gatherers, his Earth's 'Avengers'.
9. *Manphibian*: Multiple Earths. A member of the Howling Commandos, Avengers of the Supernatural and Legion of Monsters.
10. *Ulysses Dragonblood*: Earth 616. A member of the Deviant race.
11. *Flux*: Earth-616. Benjamin Tibbets is a General Ryker Gamma creation bred to kill/capture the Hulk.
12. *A-Bomb*: Multiple Earths. Rick Jones has been many different superheroes and sidekicks. He is the only missing Agents of SMASH member.
13. *Inferno*: Earth-TRN142. This is what happens when Dr. Banner can separate himself from The Hulk.
14. *Cayman*: Earth-93060. Evan Murayama is a member of the Warstrike Exiles.
15. *Glob*: Earth-616. Joseph Timms is a member of the Howling Commandos.
16. *Abomination*: Earth-1610. Chang Lam is the Ultimate version of Abomination.
17. *Vessel*: Earth-616. A Morlock who gains his 'Hulk-size-&-strength' through necropsychic means.
18. *Abominatrix*: Earth-616. Florence Sharples was transformed while looking for a cure for PMS using gamma radiation. Not kidding.

So as you can see, here are 18 possibilities off of one current squaddie. Would you buy a Abomination Repaint with a blond hair, flowered blouse, blue-pleated skirt and pink pearl necklace? I would! We have She-Hulk and Red She-Hulk, would you buy Aberration? Would you buy an Abomination if he had some Deathlok powers? What if he had a tale? What if he had a sword and blue briefs with a red belt (Ch'od)? 

I hope you liked the list, I have over a hundred more to go...

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

> Welcome to the start of my bi-weekly (hopefully more) series of *Repaints, Retreads, and Rehashes*. In this pictorial series I hope to bring awareness to the possibilities of characters based on the ones we already have. This is not defeatist. I'm not excusing Gaz for laziness and inability to bring _new_ or _unique_ squaddies to our rosters. Rather, it is an acceptance or acknowledgement that most of our future characters will be based on the ones we already have. Therefore, I felt it wise to preempt that supposition with possibilities. I'll start with a few definitions:
> 
> Repaint- AKA Reskin. An exact or near exact duplicate hero in terms of combo & PUs/HU. We have just a few of these in SHSO: AAIM, White Phoenix, Classic Daredevil, Avenging Wolverine etc.Retread- Same hero different combos, PUs and HU. Examples: Swashbuckling Nightcrawler and Pirate Deadpool.Rehash- Similar hero similar combo, PUs, and HU. Examples: Red Hulk, Rescue, Beta Ray Bill.
> 
> As you can see it is possible for one character to be included in more than one of these categories. For instance, Avenging Wolverine is a Repaint of Classic Wolverine and a Retread of Wolverine. When X-Force Wolverine comes, he is ALREADY a Retread of Wolverine. We hope he has a completely new combo, PUs and HU...but...if he doesn't, he'll also be a Repaint. 
> 
> Let's go!
> 
> 
> ...


This is a great list! I could never think of that many Abomination alternates! A-Bomb is probably the most likely (but Skaar is also a missing agent of SMASH). Also, by bi-weekly, do you mean twice a week or every two weeks?

----------


## CenturianSpy

> This is a great list! I could never think of that many Abomination alternates!


We've (my 7-year old nephew and myself) been working on all the lists for several months utilizing the Marvel Encyclopedias, the Marvel wiki, the Marvel wikia, my local comicbook shop, CBR, Comicvine and countless Google searches. I have 287 pages of notes!


> A-Bomb is probably the most likely (but Skaar is also a missing agent of SMASH). Also, by bi-weekly, do you mean twice a week or every two weeks?


You're absolutely right about Skaar. He's actually in the game files and will probably (definitely) make my Hulk list (unless Gaz does the right thing and adds him plus a Planet Hulk Theme  :Cool: ). I hope to have some weeks where I release two lists...I need to to get this series done within a year.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> …(unless Gaz does the right thing and adds him plus a Planet Hulk Theme ).


Then we can also have Korg and Miek as well, who I believe were in your earlier lists.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Then we can also have Korg and Miek as well, who I believe were in your earlier lists.


...and Hiro-Kala, Caiera, Hiroim, Elloe Kaifi  and the Red King? Sounds good to me!

----------


## CenturianSpy

Not much to report on...



There was nothing added to the main XML file, so that leads me to believe we'll either see *X-Force Wolvie* or *IM Midas* next. *X-Force Psylocke* is the only other character to have their PUs complete.

The picture is *Iron Monger* and he is found in the only VO (Voice-Over, Voice Interaction Relationship) file. Again he is shown in *Agent Coulson's* file...what is interesting is Gaz has labeled a character *Classic Captain America* in that same file. Whether this means a 'new' character or Gaz is re-naming the Captains (for example the only Captain absent from that file is Avenger's Captain America, so he may be now Captain America and the previous 'Regular' CA may now be "Classic") is a guess...so, it goes on the list of things to look out for. What makes it interesting is that Gaz has not renamed the Caps in all the other files...

Stay Tuned, True Believers!

----------


## GUARDIAN_ALPHA-FLIGHT

> We've (my 7-year old nephew and myself) been working on all the lists for several months utilizing the Marvel Encyclopedias, the Marvel wiki, the Marvel wikia, my local comicbook shop, CBR, Comicvine and countless Google searches. I have 287 pages of notes!


You Sir are a legend. That is truly amazing and it makes me happy knowing you're keeping these characters and stories alive by sharing them with younger generations. 

Also once again, much appreciated and thank you for the short but sweet codebreaker report this week!

----------


## the_key_24

> ...what is interesting is Gaz has labeled a character *Classic Captain America* in that same file. Whether this means a 'new' character or Gaz is re-naming the Captains (for example the only Captain absent from that file is Avenger's Captain America, so he may be now Captain America and the previous 'Regular' CA may now be "Classic") is a guess...so, it goes on the list of things to look out for. What makes it interesting is that Gaz has not renamed the Caps in all the other files..


Thoe other thing is maybe the "new" Cap is Sam Wilson (who replaced Cap in the comics last I remembered)

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> Thoe other thing is maybe the "new" Cap is Sam Wilson (who replaced Cap in the comics last I remembered)


Yes, Sam Wilson now wears the colors and wields the shield as Captain America while retaining his Falcon suit. So it'll be interesting how he'll be called in the game if he's added. Similar case for Mangaverse T'Challa, since he calls upon totemic magic to become either Black Panther or Falcon.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Thoe other thing is maybe the "new" Cap is Sam Wilson (who replaced Cap in the comics last I remembered)


This is hella good speculation.

----------


## CenturianSpy

Repaint- AKA Reskin. An exact or near exact duplicate hero in terms of combo & PUs/HU. We have just a few of these in SHSO: AAIM, White Phoenix, Classic Daredevil, Avenging Wolverine etc.Retread- Same hero different combos, PUs and HU. Examples: Swashbuckling Nightcrawler and Pirate Deadpool.Rehash- Similar hero similar combo, PUs, and HU. Examples: Red Hulk, Rescue, Beta Ray Bill.



1. *Agent Coulson*: Earth-TRN123. Ultimate Spider-Man cartoon's version. Nifty sweater. Phil was also rudely interrupted while in the shower in one episode and was seen in a nice SHIELD-embroidered terry-cloth robe, which would be funny seeing him battle with a bath brush.
2. *Agent Coulson*: Earth-TRN413. Marvel Disk Wars. Look at those SHIELD shoulder patches!
3. *Jimmy Woo*: Multiple Earths. Founder of Department Zero and the G-Men, Member of SHIELD & The Godzilla Squad, and finally founder of The Atlas Foundation- James Woo was Coulson before there was Coulson- 1956 to be exact. If you don't know who the agents of Atlas are, you are missing out.
4. *Carol Danvers*: Earth-1610. This New Ultimate and SHIELD commander does not have the Kree cosmic powers. I could've put her on Ms. Marvel's list, but I won't...she seems to fit here.
5. *Sharon Carter*: Multiple Earths (616 and 2301 pictured). Marvel's new "It" girl, Sharon is showing up everywhere in the Marvel-verse.
6. *Clay Quartermain*: Multiple Earths. Clay has been around since 1967 and killed off in 2008...but he has been dead before. I'd love to get some crimson SHIELD uniforms in SHSO.
7. *Bob, Agent of Hydra*: Multiple Earths. He's been recently added to SHSO in one Pirate Deadpool's PEs. I'd love a character who is lucky in his ineptness with goofy/silly attacks- He's even been deemed "Supreme HYDRA" in more than one Earth.
8. *Maria Hill*: Multiple Earths. Maria is often SHIELD's Director when Fury isn't. She's played by Canadian teen sensation Robin Sparkles in the MCU.
9. *Brent Jackson*: Multiple Earths. You want Brent in SHSO because he is now in charge of Weapon X...and Weapon X storylines/characters are cool.

So as you can see, a few design changes to Coulson and his weapons could bring us Agents of Atlas & Weapons X squaddies. How great would a Weapon X mission be? Would you buy a non-powered Carol Danvers? Would a female version of Phil sell? Would you buy a silly character whose attacks were purely goofy? Will we see more playable SHIELD agents in SHSO?

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

Top 3 Larval Characters:

Spider-Ham needs some fellow Earth-8311 characters.

*Hulk Bunny*: Bruce Bunny is an anthropomorphic rabbit. As a combination of a bunny and Hulk, he would need to be able to super jump. Hulk Bunny would be a good character for Easter.
*Captain Americat*: Steve Mouser is an anthropomorphic cat. He appeared in Ultimate Spider-Man, and could go along with the other felines (Black Cat, Black Panther, Sabretooth, and Tigra). Also, this being, the internet, a cat could be very popular.
*Iron Mouse*: I know most people are tired of new Iron Man suits, but an anthropomorphic mouse wearing one could be pretty unique.

Top 3 Squadron Supreme/Sinister Members:

Marvel's counterparts to a rival comic company.

*Hyperion*: Hyperion is an Eternal, a genetic offshoot of humanity, from Earth-712. He is a member of the Squadron Supreme, and was in the Super Hero Squad Show. He has standard Flying Brick superpowers: strength, speed, flight, stamina, invulnerability, agility, reflexes, heat vision, and accelerated healing.
*Doctor Spectrum*: Kinji Obatu is a member of the Squadron Sinister. A Power Prism gave him the ability to manipulate energy into energy constructs. He could also become intangible.
*Skymax*: Sk'ym'x is a Skrull from Earth-712 and a member of the Squadron Supreme. He can shapeshift due to being a Skrull, and also possesses pyrokinesis, invisibilty, flight, and durability, making him similar to Suoer-Skrull.

Top 3 Skrulls:

The Skrulls are one of the coolest alien species, but only one of them is playable.

*Hulkling*: Dorrek VIII is the half-Kree half-Skrull son of Captain Marvel and Anelle. Along with standard Skrull shapeshifting, he can also fly.
*Power Skrull*: Paibok the Power Skrull is to the X-Men what Super-Skrull is to the Fantastic Four. He has the powers of Colossus, Iceman and Storm.
*Veranke*: Veranke is the queen of the Skrulls. She took Spider-Woman's appearance in the comics for the Secret Invasion. This would need to be represented in a power emote.

----------


## CenturianSpy

Eugene "Flash" Thompson is probably Marvel's most famous 'frenemy'. The story lines between him and Peter Parker run on all sides of the friends/enemy spectrum usually siding on the side of Flash's redemption. This will be a shortened list due to the sharing between Agent Venom, Anti-Venom and Venom- but between those three, you'll see nearly 40 possible R3s (Repaints, Retreads & Rehashes). I plan on using the abbreviation "R3s" a lot, so get used to it.  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Repaint- AKA Reskin. An exact or near exact duplicate hero in terms of combo & PUs/HU. We have just a few of these in SHSO: AAIM, White Phoenix, Classic Daredevil, Avenging Wolverine etc.Retread- Same hero different combos, PUs and HU. Examples: Swashbuckling Nightcrawler and Pirate Deadpool.Rehash- Similar hero similar combo, PUs, and HU. Examples: Red Hulk, Rescue, Beta Ray Bill.



1. *Captain Spider*: Earth-78127. In this reality Flash got bitten by the radioactive spider instead of Peter Parker...and dies quickly fighting the Vulture due to his hubris.
2. *Agent Venom*: Multiple Earths. Same outfit but with Thunderbolt's red instead of white. Quite possibly the easiest repaint Gaz could...and should...do.
3. *Scorpion*: Earth-96282. On this Earth, J. Jonah adopts Peter and hires Flash as Peter's bodyguard. Flash steals bio-tech from the Scorpion project and becomes the Scorpion. SHSO needs a Scorpion ASAP.
4. *Mania*: Earth-616. Andrea Benton was Flash's neighbor. Hobgoblin attacked Benton and her father, killing Andrea's father, in an attempt to use them as bait to capture/kill Flash for a bounty placed by Lord Ogre. Flash protected Andrea with a piece of the symbiote who then bonded with Andrea. It was later storied-in that thee piece of symbiote Andrea received also contained a demonic hell-mark that allows her to control lesser demons. A demon HU would be awesome.
5. *Scorn*: Earth-616. Tara Nieves, one of Cletus's psychiatrist, with a prosthetic arm that briefly was attached to the Carnage symbiote- Carnage wanted back with Cletus. During the brief symbiosis Carnage impregnated Tara's prosthesis (crazy, right?) and through a series of symbiotic events, Tara became the human-techno-symbiote known as Scorn. Her prosthetic arm can change into multiple weapons, including guns and blades, as well as appear as a normal arm. She's a 'good guy' and she's purple.
6. *Phage*: Earth-616. Rico Axelson was a member of the Mercury Team. The Mercury Team got their powers from the separation of Hybrid. Hybrid was formed from the merged symbiotes during experimentation at the Vault. The symbiotes were sent to the Vault after being caught running evil errands for the Life Foundation. The Life Foundation was responsible for forcibly spawning Venom to create 5 symbiotes. Got it? Here's it again chronologically: Venom is forced to spawn 5 'children' (Agony, Lasher, Phage, Riot and Scream) by the Life Foundation> All but Scream are captured and sent to the Vault> The four are experimented on and combine to form Hybrid> Hybrid is broken up by the US Army> The Us Army forms Mercury Team with the four symbiotes and their counterparts. Got it, now? Another good symbiote, Rico is orange/yellow and a sniper.
7. *Zzxz*: Earth-616. A bad, Shi'ar discovered zombie-symbiote (it eats brains). He once attached to Raza Longknife of the Starjammers...so, he'd be a perfect mission boss for a Starjammer theme.

I hope you enjoyed the list, remember there will be more for this list with R3s for Anti-Venom and Venom. I told you I'd use that again. Would you buy a purple, female Agent Venom? Would you buy a larger version of Spidey? Will SHSO ever see a Scorpion? Do you finally understand how Venom's 'kids' were born, combined, split, and re-born? How cool would a symbiote with a demon attack be?

----------


## CenturianSpy

P1: Slashing Charge
P2: Righeous Fury! (I think Gaz misspelled "Righteous")
P3: Drop of Destruction



P1: Special Fastball!
P2: MOAR BUFFS!
P3: Bouncy Fun Time!

Gaz also did more finishing work on Iron Man Midas.

Stay Tuned, True Believers!

----------


## Maven

> P1: Slashing Charge
> P2: Righeous Fury! (I think Gaz misspelled "Righteous")
> P3: Drop of Destruction
> 
> P1: Special Fastball!
> P2: MOAR BUFFS!
> P3: Bouncy Fun Time!


Very stoked about Drax and X-Force Deadpool. And normally, I can't say Deadpool is an honest-to-goodness favorite of mine, but between his pirate variant (now my preferred ranged character in SHSO...in addition to being crazy mad fun, BEST chaining I've worked with, right down to completing his basic combo against one-hit minion swarms, something I've NEVER done with any other ranged character) and the upcoming X-Force one with what appears to be an emphasis on his blades (and that goes for Drax too...love a good sword/blade moveset, although it's going to be difficult to get me to budge from Gamora being my favorite of the Guardians to play), darn if Gazillion isn't trying to get me to REALLY like DP.      




> Gaz also did more finishing work on Iron Man Midas.


Ok, someone has to say it...and I'm bold enough to be that someone: *YET ANOTHER IRON MAN?!?!*

I honestly feel like Plucky Duck *here*...yes, the excitement is that overwhelming.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Ok, someone has to say it...and I'm bold enough to be that someone: *YET ANOTHER IRON MAN?!?!*


I'm shocked every time I go into the game files and do not see "Superior Iron Man"...during the last 'Play with the Devs' Day they mentioned that _after_ X-Force there is going to be a *Future Foundation* (finally, right?) and a *"Special" Avengers Theme* (reported by Nader). The latter makes me feel that Keith's (the_key_24) speculation of the new Sam Wilson-Captain is that much better.

What is odd that there was no mention of a *Spider-Verse* Theme that was mentioned in an off camera moment from the Massively game night...

----------


## Maven

> I'm shocked every time I go into the game files and do not see "Superior Iron Man"...during the last 'Play with the Devs' Day they mentioned that _after_ X-Force there is going to be a *Future Foundation* (finally, right?) and a *"Special" Avengers Theme*. The latter makes me feel that Keith's (the_key_24) speculation of the new Sam Wilson-Captain is that much better.
> 
> What is odd that there was no mention of a *Spider-Verse* Theme that was mentioned in an off camera moment from the Massively game night...


I remember the Spider-Verse theme being mentioned sometime ago too (and that, naturally, I had something to say about it then  :Wink:  ), and right after I said what I did about Iron Man Midas, immediately thought _"Wouldn't it be appropro for IM Midas to come along before or after yet another round of Spiders?!"_. I'd say maybe they have, *gasp*, backed off the Spider-Verse theme notion for the time being, but do feel that's speaking a little too soon.

Future Foundation being THE NEXT THEME after X-Force?! Well, this is just a red letter week for me to be most pleasantly surprised AND hopefully impressed (yes, good people, in lieu of my recent gripes, I can be impressed...it happens  :Wink:  ) between that news and Doom and two Reeds being featured on a cover for the upcoming Secret Wars rehas...er, event. Viva the FF (and maybe there's hope for them afterall)!! *does the *'Where They At, Doe?'**

ETA: Meant to say this in my previous post here...but Re: 'Righeous Fury!', at least one other typo needing to be fixed within SHSO is 'The Star *Techician*'.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> …there is going to be a *Future Foundation* (finally, right?)…


Future Foundation can't come too soon for me. If Gaz does not forget Johnny Storm and translates his Marvel Heroes Light Brigade Human Torch costume to SHSO I won't be surprised if he is agents only or gets boxed since after all he did not have an original Future Foundation costume. I really hope we get a second craftable hero in Dragon Man; plus since you mentioned playable Annihilus some time back I wonder if he'll be released close to FF as well, and if a Mini-Annihilus sidekick is in the works.



> What is odd that there was no mention of a *Spider-Verse* Theme that was mentioned in an off camera moment from the Massively game night...


It might be timed to coincide with the launch of Silk and Spider-Gwen's new solo titles.

Finally, after someone "leaked" the Wolverine Bonus XP Weekend thumbnail (https://d13m2pbs70v5xe.cloudfront.ne..._Wolverine.png) on the heroup.com frontpage, I've been experimenting with the https://d13m2pbs70v5xe.cloudfront.ne...ntent/uploads/ URL to see if I can ferret out other info (like https://d13m2pbs70v5xe.cloudfront.ne...rineXForce.png) in advance.

----------


## CenturianSpy

I wonder what Gaz has up their sleeves for this event.

----------


## Raven

It's been almost a year since the one year sub giving Iron Spider was released, they will need to replace him with a new offering to get everyone to re-sub for a year once those start expiring. I'd speculate that this is what the Midas Iron Man is going to be for.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> It's been almost a year since the one year sub giving Iron Spider was released, they will need to replace him with a new offering to get everyone to re-sub for a year once those start expiring. I'd speculate that this is what the Midas Iron Man is going to be for.


I think this is a very good possibility. I think it will be for either a subscription/gold purchase, too. I've been looking for a new premium sidekick for the 6-month sub in the files without any success.

----------


## CenturianSpy

Shannon Carter is my 5-year old niece's favorite Marvel hero. She calls her "Girl Captain America" and says she's the prettiest but not as pretty as Elsa from _Frozen_. Shannon got her start in Earth-982's (MC2) A-Next series and has been kicking butt since. Here's some R3s of this All-American girl:

Repaint- AKA Reskin. An exact or near exact duplicate hero in terms of combo & PUs/HU. We have just a few of these in SHSO: AAIM, White Phoenix, Classic Daredevil, Avenging Wolverine etc.Retread- Same hero different combos, PUs and HU. Examples: Swashbuckling Nightcrawler and Pirate Deadpool.Rehash- Similar hero similar combo, PUs, and HU. Examples: Red Hulk, Rescue, Beta Ray Bill.



1. *American Dream*: Earth-982. This is Shannon's alt. uniform based on the long-lived, Marvel "Nomad" character. This is also where Shannon gets her "mini-disk" attack already in SHSO.
2. *Miss America*: Multiple Earths, but mainly Earth-TRN366. America Chavez is the second of three Marvel's Miss Americas. This Young Avenger (left uniform) and Teen Brigade (right uniform) can also fly. Her bisexuality may keep her from SHSO, but since she is an alien and both her 'parents' are female (or look female), it may turn out she is omnisexual.
3. *Crusader*: Earth-9811 (Battleworld). Sarah Rogers is the daughter of Rogue and Steve Rogers. She can fly and she possesses Mjolnir and Cap's vibranium shield. Who wouldn't want this combo?
4. *Captain America*: Earth-2301 (Mangaverse). This is actually Carol Danvers! So, if we get this version it would be a Retread of Ms. Marvel and a Rehash of American Dream (and Captain America). 
5. *Miss America*: Multiple Earths. Madeline Joyce has been around since 1943! She's been an Invader, a member of the Liberty Legion and All-Winners Squad. She can also fly.
6. *Captain America*: Earth-81223 (and sometimes Earth-14622). Ava is the leader of this Earth's Captain Americorps. And on Earth-81223 the 'real' Captain America is actually Frank Castle.
7. *Golden Girl*: Multiple Earths. Elizabeth "Betsy" Ross was the original Agent 13 and is the aunt of the Red Hulk (Thadeus "Thunderbolt" Ross). She has a bulletproof cape given to her by the Spirit of '76 (Nasland) and was a member of the All-Winners Squad. Betsy also helped her FBI partner, Jimmy Woo, found the Agents of Atlas. Her golden, starred 'bathing suit' costume was her short-lived Captain America's Freedom Five uniform.
8. *Captain America*: Earth-81223. This is actually Mercedes "Misty" Knight. I think we all rather have her in a Heroes for Hire costume, but having a black female as Captain America is pretty cool.
9. *Bucky*: Multiple Earths. Rebecca "Rikki" Barnes is the granddaughter of the original Bucky (Bucky Cap/Winter Soldier). Pictured are her Young Allies Bucky uniform and Counter-Earth's Nomad uniform. Her Bucky uniform has a triangular, 'hard-light' shield that features an eagle's head silhouette top.
10. *Free Spirit*: Earth-616. Cathy Webster got her powers from a mutagenic radiation experiment by the criminal scientist Superia. She was also brain-washed into hating men. She, and Jack Flag, were trained by Captain America.
11. *Liberty Girl*: Earth-616. The 2000 series "Marvel: The Lost Generation" was reverse-order series to ret-con the timeline of Earth-616. One of the Teams in those book was First Line, a team built by the Defense Dept. to combat Skrulls. Beverly "Bev", was the All-American girl on that team.
12. *Ms. America*: Earth-616. My favorite state team of the Initiative was the Pennsylvania Team, The Liberteens. The 3rd "Miss America" has not yet been named and her powers include flight, super strength and durability.
13. *Jackpot*: Earth-616. Sara Ehret was the original Jackpot and sold her registered super-hero name and costume to Alana Jobson. Alana died from complications from a blindness antidote and the MGH she was taking. Spider-Man (Peter Parker) investigated the death tracking down Sara Ehret from the registration papers and scolded her for selling her identity and not using her powers. Sara Ehret changed her name to recently deceased Alana Jobson and took the mantle of Jackpot once more.
14. *Bright Star*: Earth-11418. Bright Star is a flying super-heroine who also can turn invisible. She is good-natured and is duped by the Americommand Team into believing what they are doing is best for the nation. She glows blue when she flies.
15. *Broad-Stripe*: Earth-11418. Another member of the fascist Americommand Team, Broad-Stripe is actually Deidre Wentworth AKA Superia. She uses the Americommand Team to imprison mutants, especially males.


So, as you can see with a few tweaks the Shannon Carter character can give us the blueprints to all of these worthy heroes. Would you buy a hero that dresses like Rogue and wields a shield and Mjolnir? Are you wanting any of the patriotic heroines from the 50s and 60s? Which Miss America will we get first? How many outfits/personas does Carol Danvers have? When will we get a black Captain America? How cool are the 'hard-light' shields?

Thanks for reading!

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

I just saw Big Hero 6. I hope we get all of them, and Yokai.

Big-Hero-Six-Previews.jpg
Yokai_Full_Body.jpg

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

I asked some other people I know who play SHSO what characters should be in the game. This is what they came up with.


*A-Bomb*: Rick Jones was transformed by gamma radiation into A-Bomb. Along with standard gama strength, A-Bomb has the somewhat unique powers of camouflage and being able to roll into a ball.
*Annihilus*: It's a little surprising that Annihilus isn't already playable. He has one of the coolest villain designs and would probably pretty powerrful. SHSO hasn't gone far enough into the cosmic side of Marvel.
*Avengers Quicksilver*: In the Cinematic Universe, Pietro Maximoff isn't a mutant, he's a Hydra experiment created by Loki's staff and Baron Strucker. He has the same power of super-speed, but a much better costume.
*Avengers Scarlet Witch*: Like her brother, Wanda Maximoff isn't a mutant in Earth-199999. From what's been seen so far, she appears to have telekinesis and energy powers.
*Avengers Vision*: Not much is currently known about the Vision that will appear in Avengers: Age of Ultron, except he will be voiced by Paul Bettany, the voice of J.A.R.V.I.S. It would be nice to get a new Vision.
*Banshee*: Sean Cassidy is probably the second-most famous sound-based Marvel character (after Black Bolt). He was a major character in X-Men: First CLass, and can fly by propelling himself with his voice.
*Baymax*: Who wouldn't want this inflatable healthcare robot star of Big Hero 6? He should normaly be in his powered armor, but have a power emote that lets you move in zones as regular Baymax. He would also need a team health boost in missions.
*Classic Beast*: Before Beast was further mutated and grew blue fur, he was a human-looking mutant with prehensile feet and enhanced agility. All the original X-Men should have their classic variants.
*Classic Falcon*: Falcon used to war a green costume instead of his more iconic red one. Falcon's a pretty cool character, and it would be great to see more of him.
*Classic Loki*: Classic Loki is already a boss, and Loki is a really popular character. It's still weird that there isn't a playable Loki with his helmet.
*Classic Malekith*: Malekith in the comics had a half-blue, half-black face. He still used magik, but looked distinctly less human.
*Drax*: Why wasn't Drax added in the Guardians of the Galaxy theme? He is thhe only missing member of the team. His knifes could make for a fairly unique fighting style.
*First Class Havok*: Havok had a much cooler costume in X-Men First Class. His powers are slightly different: red rings of plasma, similar to Cyclops' eye beams.
*Future Foundation Thing*: This is the last alternate costume of a current character on this list, I promise. If we are getting a Future Foundation Theme, I'd prefer him to have pants rather than the full body outfit.
*Heimdall*: Heimdall is an Asgardian who watches over all nine realms. He's also an excellent swordsman, and was playable in LEGO Marvel. There really aren't enough Thor characters in this game.
*Hobgoblin*: Roderick Kingsley, the Hobgoblin, would have been a good choice for a Halloween character. He's pretty similar to Green Goblin. He uses a glider and pumpkin bombs, and was enhanced by the Goblin Formula/Globulin Green.
*Hydro-Man*: Hydro-Man is one of the most underrated Spider-Man villains. Morris Bench gained the ability to be made of water, similar to Sandman, during an experimental energy accident. There are no hydrokinetics in SHSO.
*Iron Monger*: Obadiah Stane built his Iron Monger suit with pieces of Iron Man MK I's armor. He claimed that it was superior to Iron Man's armor in every way.
*Living Mummy*: N'Kantu was an ancient Egyptian who was paralyzed and made immortal by an evil wizard, then turned into a mummy and buried. Eventually the paralysis wore off, and he became the Living Mummy. This would be another great Halloween character.
*Malekith*: Again, there should be more Thor characters. Malekith is a fun boss, and he could use his magic, dark elf abilities, and the Aether to be a great character.
*Mandarin*: The Mandarin's ten alien rings would make him an extremely powerful and unique character. They give him lots of powers, including controlling Darkforce, sonic energy, light, fire, ice, electricity, and illusions.
*Man-Thing*: Yet another great Halloween character. Ted Sallis was transformed into Man-Thing by a combination of his prototype super-soldier serum and the Nexus of All Realities' magical energies. Whatever knows fear burns at the Man-Thing's touch.
*Martinex*: Martinex T'Naga was a member of the original Guardians of the Galaxy. He is the descendant of human colonists of Pluto. Martinex can generate heat from one hand a nd cold from the other.
*Namor*: Namor McKenzie was one of the original Timely superheroes. He's a half-mutant, half-Atlantean hybrid. Namor might not be allowed in SHSO due to Universal owning his rights.
*Nightmare*: There are a lot of good Halloween characters on this list. Nightmare is a Dr. Strange villain and ruler of the Dream Dimension. With a Dr. Strange movie coming soon, Nightmare could be a possibility.
*Professor X*: Most likely the highest-profile character not in the game. Despite the wheelchair not working in zones (unless they use the hover wheelchair) and telepathy not making good attacks, Professor Charles Xavier needs to be playable.
*Sif*: Sif is an Asgardian. She is the brother of Heimdall and a love interest for Thor. She is one of Asgard's best warriors, and has the power of teleportation.
*Skaar*: Skaar is the son of the Hulk. He therefore has standard gamma powers: strength, durability, etc. In Agents of S.M.A.S.H., he's used weapons including a sword, an energy whip, and an explosive boomerang.

----------


## CenturianSpy

Warren Worthington III is another character that will have multiple Episodes in this series. I find it odd how Gaz lumps certain heroes together on the lists while keeping Warren's two identities separate. You'll see a suspicious absence of any blue-faced versions on this list and a ridiculous amount of his older 'red' versions. Angel has been around since the power duo of Kirby/Lee created him in 1963, so there's a lot of variants...or as I like to call them R3s. Here we go:

Repaint- AKA Reskin. An exact or near exact duplicate hero in terms of combo & PUs/HU. We have just a few of these in SHSO: AAIM, White Phoenix, Classic Daredevil, Avenging Wolverine etc.Retread- Same hero different combos, PUs and HU. Examples: Swashbuckling Nightcrawler and Pirate Deadpool.Rehash- Similar hero similar combo, PUs, and HU. Examples: Red Hulk, Rescue, Beta Ray Bill.




1. *Angel*: Earth-616. There are SO many 616 variants. I like the flowing blond hair, Gaz has no long hair heroes besides the mulleted Frankenstein. The cow neck tunic is fabulous.
2. *Angel*: Earth-616 (Multiple Earths as well). Another 'no-brainer' Repaint would be to change Angel's current blue uni into a red uni. I'd buy it.
3. *Angel*: Earth-616 (Multiple Earths as well). Warren's X-Factor look, this is the look where his wings were spiked and removed. I always like the literal "X" in different colors on the Team.
4. *Angel*: Earth-616. How tacky is Warren's second costume? Not tacky enough that I wouldn't buy it.
5. *Angel*: Multiple Earths, but this was Angel's original X-Men look. I dream of the day when we can run an original X-Men mission with the four matching yellow/blue X-men. Call him "Classic Angel" and make him, Gaz.
6. *Angel*: Earth-616. You can see the progression from Angel's 2nd costume (#4) to the mask with the exposed hair and the "halo" on the chest. Those colors, though...
7. *Angel*: Earth-616. I love the sharp graphic line of the 2012's All New X-Men...even if Bendis was involved. Why does he need a bike?
8. *Angel*: Earth-905. You'll see that I did NOT include Earth-311 "Witchbreed" Angel because the outfit was uninspired. If we get a Morgan Le Fay-type Angel, I'd much prefer the 905 red tunic. Even if this tunic is a little short. It would be nice to have an Angel with a sword. NOT a "tunic sword"...get your mind out of the gutter.
9. *Angel*: Multiple Earths. Angel went through a 'second mutation' which was called his Cheyarafim mutation (Warren is a descendant of that class of angels). This red outfit is referred to as Warren's Cheyarafim outfit.
10. *Angel*: Earth-4321. I love the Thanos death storyline of Marvel's The End series and the micro-square printing. Warren looks pretty-cool in his battle uni, too.
11. *Angel*: Earth-616. Marvel lost the copyright/trademark to the name "Champions", but this is Angel's Champions outfit. The name Champions is now called "The Order" for Marvel. Now that's a deep "V", Warren.
12. *Angel*: Multiple Earths. Warren is going shirtless more and more, which makes sense because you figure it is hard to get shirts around his wings. Which is why I want the frilled leather jacket, shoeless Angel.
13. *Angel*: Earth-295. This Age of Apocalypse version is amazing with the long ponytail and harem style pants. Before he died in an ill-advised, angry solo attack on Apocalypse's citadel, Warren ran the nightclub Heaven.
14. *Angel*: Multiple Earths. Warren rockin' the Uncanny X-Men leathers.
15. *Angel*: Earth-1610. This Ultimate Angel's shirt makes more sense. The large arm holes still seem too small to put his wings through, though... Maybe he has zippers on the sides of the abdomen.
16. *Angel*: Earth-5700. This Days of Future Now version of Warren is bald and has adamantium wings. 
17. *Angel*: Multiple Earths. OK, I misled you about the blue-face. That, and this character is clearly Archangel. Get over it. I wanted to include Angel's "Warriors of Ebon Night" look. Warren in his gi is pretty esoteric.
18. *Angel*: Earth-1007. As like most of all the other heroes in this Earth, Warren changed genders. And why not?
19. *Angel*: Earth-616. Penny Newsom is Lobe's X-Men version of Warren. So you got 18 versions of Warren before this...
20. *Mimic*: Multiple Earths. I pictured Calvin Rankin is his two most famous versions, his classic and Dark X-Men looks. Mimic may show up in other Episodes, but I think most of us comic purists would prefer him these first...Gaz could always add others down the road.
21. *Guardian*: Earth-1610. You think that Marvel would have been able to come up with a new name for this Ultimate. I digress, Derek Morgan with talon and winged attacks, healing, and a prehensile tail that could do some damage would be welcome to SHSO.
22. *Waran*: Earth-20329. Waran is the Herald of the gods. 


So, there you have it. Already 22 R3s based on Angel...and we haven't explored Archangel, yet. Do you want a Bendis X-Men Theme? Will Lobe's X-Men make it to our little game? Will we ever see Professor X and the missing blue/yellow uniforms (we only have Jean Grey) of the original Team? Would you buy a red Angel Repaint? What about a female version of Warren? Why haven't we gotten Mimic, yet?!

I'd buy all 22 of these. But, Angel is my 3rd favorite Marvel hero. Even if he dies ALL the time.

Thanks for reading and Stay Tuned, True Believers!

Ant-Man is next...

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

> Warren Worthington III is another character that will have multiple Episodes in this series. I find it odd how Gaz lumps certain heroes together on the lists while keeping Warren's two identities separate. You'll see a suspicious absence of any blue-faced versions on this list and a ridiculous amount of his older 'red' versions. Angel has been around since the power duo of Kirby/Lee created him in 1963, so there's a lot of variants...or as I like to call them R3s. Here we go:
> 
> Repaint- AKA Reskin. An exact or near exact duplicate hero in terms of combo & PUs/HU. We have just a few of these in SHSO: AAIM, White Phoenix, Classic Daredevil, Avenging Wolverine etc.Retread- Same hero different combos, PUs and HU. Examples: Swashbuckling Nightcrawler and Pirate Deadpool.Rehash- Similar hero similar combo, PUs, and HU. Examples: Red Hulk, Rescue, Beta Ray Bill.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. *Angel*: Earth-616. There are SO many 616 variants. I like the flowing blond hair, Gaz has no long hair heroes besides the mulleted Frankenstein. The cow neck tunic is fabulous.
> 2. *Angel*: Earth-616 (Multiple Earths as well). Another 'no-brainer' Repaint would be to change Angel's current blue uni into a red uni. I'd buy it.
> ...


Another good list, although #2 and #5 are probably the only ones with a chance of making it into the game.
Also, who are your 2 favorite heroes?

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Another good list, although #2 and #5 are probably the only ones with a chance of making it into the game.
> Also, who are your 2 favorite heroes?


I think it will be #5, #7 and #20 (Mimic). I'm a Hulk and Wolvie fan, and always will be.

----------


## spideyman

So it looks like we are getting Carnage at some point. Drax will be there for thanksgiving,

----------


## the_key_24

> So it looks like we are getting Carnage at some point. Drax will be there for thanksgiving,


Interesting, as Carnage was last seen on the DNU list.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> I'm shocked every time I go into the game files and do not see "Superior Iron Man"...during the last 'Play with the Devs' Day they mentioned that _after_ X-Force there is going to be a *Future Foundation* (finally, right?) and a *"Special" Avengers Theme* (reported by Nader).


No mention of either in the latest Squad Time.



> What is odd that there was no mention of a *Spider-Verse* Theme that was mentioned in an off camera moment from the Massively game night...


I noticed that Superior Spider-Man in the set behind Eric is an homage to the Superior Spider-Man #32 cover which is a prelude to Spider-Verse, so it may be sourced from in the future.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Interesting, as Carnage was last seen on the DNU list.


We were told that he wasn't on the list back in March.




> No mention of either *(FF Theme & "Special" Avengers Theme)* in the latest Squad Time.


Only "theme" mentioned after X-Force was Drax. I'm going to assume those two are still happening. It wouldn't shock me if a Spider-Verse Theme sneaks back in there, especially with all this Carnage talk.

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

> We were told that he wasn't on the list back in March.


Who is on the list?

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Who is on the list?


The official list is proprietary and we aren't privy to it. We have garnered names like Bishop & Namor in the past, but generally the list consists of FOX studios', Sony studio's, and Columbia/Paramount currently held titles.

----------


## Shadow

> I noticed that Superior Spider-Man in the set behind Eric is an homage to the Superior Spider-Man #32 cover which is a prelude to Spider-Verse, so it may be sourced from in the future.


Which proves my point that Gaz is G for greedy and no longer fun. Inferior Uglyman and "mystery" boxes ruined what was a fun game.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> Which proves my point that Gaz is G for greedy and no longer fun. Inferior Uglyman and "mystery" boxes ruined what was a fun game.


O come now. You're letting your loathing of SpOck and bad luck withk boxes color your view of a game that adds more content and plenty others to offer. This proves nothing.

----------


## CenturianSpy

Hank Pym has the biggest fart in the game and the classic probing finger. His attacks remind us that big power can come from small packages. Hank has multiple variants for all three of his sizes, and the Ant-Man identity is also used by Scott Lang. Gotta love the Pym particles. So here are some lower-case R3s:

Repaint- AKA Reskin. An exact or near exact duplicate hero in terms of combo & PUs/HU. We have just a few of these in SHSO: AAIM, White Phoenix, Classic Daredevil, Avenging Wolverine etc.Retread- Same hero different combos, PUs and HU. Examples: Swashbuckling Nightcrawler and Pirate Deadpool.Rehash- Similar hero similar combo, PUs, and HU. Examples: Red Hulk, Rescue, Beta Ray Bill.



1. *Yellowjacket*: Multiple Earths. I think most of us love the uniform but can't get the image of Hank hitting his wife while wearing this outfit. Even though this was due to a mental illness, the Hank Pym character lost a lot of fans that day. Hank and Janet later reconciled. SHSO could use this costume and his bio-stingers. it would also be nice if he had shrink AND growth abilities.
2. *Ant-Man*: Multiple Earths. These 4 pics show Scott Lang's most iconic versions of the Ant-Man uniform. As you can see the black and red colorings are switched from that of Hank Pym's versions. I love the Fantastic "4" on the chest as well as the Marvel-style spider. The other main difference between Scott & Hank is the antennae on the helmet. Scott has long wavy antennae in one look and his Marvel NOW! version has none.
3. *Ant-Man*: Earth-730784. This version is from the 1990 13-episode "Avengers: United They Stand" TV show with corresponding comic book. They were awful. But, the new looks are interesting.
4. *Beetle Boy*: Earth-71166. Hank and Janet's youngest kid (on this Earth) with all of Hank's powers & Hank's Yellowjacket uniform (with a beetle instead of a yellowjacket on the chest).
5. *Ant-Man*: Earth-TRN123. This is "Marvel's Avengers Assemble!" version of Hank. This show is not as well written as EMH. But, it's still Marvel...
6. *Ant-Man*: Earth-616. Eric O'Grady was a SHIELD employee who stumbled across Hank's Pym particles AND the 2006 G.I. Ant-Man Battle Suit which comes with two extra 'legs'. Pym briefly used this suit as well.
7. *Wasp*: Earth-616. Hank takes the name of his fallen ex-wife, his uniform is also a homage to Janet. Guns, wings, and the title of Scientist Supreme.
8. *Ant-Man*: Earth-9997. This version is the son of Captain Universe (Arcturus Rann). I hope we get some Microverse love in SHSO, someday.
9. *Ant-Man*: Earth-199999 (???). I'm really looking forward to the July 17th, 2015 release of this movie. It's been in production for 10 years, so I Hope (van Dyne) it is good. I wonder if Gaz will give us these movie versions.
10. *Ant-Man Deathlok*: In "The World" (Weapons Plus secret breeding lair) there is a unknown figure named Weapon Infinity who has called for and producing Deathlok versions of many superheroes. SHSO needs Deathlok in the game. An Ant-Man Deathlok would be cool, too.
11. *Stinger*: Earth-982 (and Multiple Earths). The daughter of Scott is going to show up a few times in this series. Her MC2 Stinger costume is just a female version of Ant-Man.
12. *Myrmidon*: Earth-616. An odd name taken from Greek tales of Achilles (they were his warriors). This hulked-up version of Scott was created by the High Evolutionary. I love the ant jaw pincers/barbs he has growing out of his arms.

As you can see the tiny hero of Ant-Man has big potential with just a few tweaks. The questions this little guy makes us have: Will we see a Scott Lang version? Maybe his movie version? What size will Yellowjacket be if/when we get him? Would you buy a girl version of Ant-Man? Are we ever going to see any more MC2 characters in the game? How about Deathlok and Weapons Plus content? Since we're getting a Future Foundation theme soon, will we see alternative Fantastic Four members?

I hope you enjoyed the 12+ alts. Stay Tuned, True Believers...Anti-Venom is next.

----------


## CenturianSpy

Soooooo many files...




1. *Grey Hulk*: found as a VO (voiceover interaction "relationship") with X-Force Deadpool.
2. *Leader*: also found as a VO (voiceover interaction "relationship") with X-Force Deadpool. Also, during the _Squad Time_ Episode 5, two Gaz employees (including lead animator Nate) are discussing a new character that floats on a chair and shoots "mind bolts (or bullets)". I think that may refer to Prof. X, but I can see how they may have been talking about Samuel Sterns.
3. *Sam Alexander: Nova*: Modern Nova has his badge now in the XML file.
4. *Dark Phoenix*: I know she's already in the game, but now she has a "villain" file that Gaz gives to characters who become mission bosses. This is a very small file so we'll keep an eye out for this.

Stay Tuned, True Believers!

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> Soooooo many files...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. *Grey Hulk*: found as a VO (voiceover interaction "relationship") with X-Force Deadpool.
> 2. *Leader*: also found as a VO (voiceover interaction "relationship") with X-Force Deadpool. Also, during the _Squad Time_ Episode 5, two Gaz employees (including lead animator Nate) are discussing a new character that floats on a chair and shoots "mind bolts (or bullets)". I think that may refer to Prof. X, but I can see how they may have been talking about Samuel Sterns.
> 3. *Sam Alexander: Nova*: Modern Nova has his badge now in the XML file.
> 4. *Dark Phoenix*: I know she's already in the game, but now she has a "villain" file that Gaz gives to characters who become mission bosses. This is a very small file so we'll keep an eye out for this.
> ...


Been leveling up Nova to 20, pretty excited for Sam!

----------


## Squire Musician Linebacker

> 1. *Grey Hulk*: found as a VO (voiceover interaction "relationship") with X-Force Deadpool.
> 2. *Leader*: also found as a VO (voiceover interaction "relationship") with X-Force Deadpool. Also, during the _Squad Time_ Episode 5, two Gaz employees (including lead animator Nate) are discussing a new character that floats on a chair and shoots "mind bolts (or bullets)". I think that may refer to Prof. X, but I can see how they may have been talking about Samuel Sterns.
> 3. *Sam Alexander: Nova*: Modern Nova has his badge now in the XML file.
> 4. *Dark Phoenix*: I know she's already in the game, but now she has a "villain" file that Gaz gives to characters who become mission bosses. This is a very small file so we'll keep an eye out for this.
> 
> Stay Tuned, True Believers!


Grey Hulk and Leader would each be fun, but I hope that Leader would be a mission boss, not just a playable character.  I'm actually kind of nervous that we aren't seeing updates on the FF characters.  It's supposed to be an upcoming theme.  Is there any hopeful news, Spy?

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

*Acolyte Colossus*: After Colossus became stuck in his metallic form and his sister died, he decided to join the Acolytes, a team of mutants working for Magneto. Personally, I like this costume a lot more than his more iconic red and yellow one.
*Big Time Spider-Man*: Spider-Man built this stealth suit at Horizon Labs. It bends sound and light around it, rendering the suit completely invisible. Iron Man and Captain America have stealth suits, so why not Spider-Man?
*Blue Suit Human Torch*: Since Human Torch isn't part of the Future Foundation, this would be a good choice for an alternate costume for him. It would be nice to complete the blue Fantastic Four outfits and get Johnny to "Flame off".
*Fear Itself Black Widow*: In the Fear Itself story, an Asgardian named the Serpent reawakens. To fight him, Tony Stark creates a combination of Asgardian weapons and armor with his Stark tech. This is Black Widow's awesome new costume.
*Fear Itself Dr. Strange*: Dr. Strange got this new costume during the Fear Itself event, which included a staff that would boost his magical ability.
*Fear Itself Wolverine*: During the Fear Itself storyline, Wolverine was upgraded with uru armor and a substance similar to lava covering his claws.
*Future Foundation Invisible Woman*: If we are getting a Future Foundation theme soon, this would be a good chance to upgrade Invisible Woman and show why she's the FF's most powerful member.
*Holiday Hulk*: I'm not sure whether this outfit appeared in the comics, but it would make a great character for Christmas. Maybe he could be won during a Christmas achievement?
*Inverted Future Foundation Invisible Woman*: While unlikely, there could be a possibility of getting these black costumes for the Fantastic Four. They look amazing, and SHSO seems to be giving a little more focus to X-Men and Fantastic Four now, so maybe.
*Inverted Future Foundation Mr. Fantastic*: See above.
*Luke Cage Earth X*: Earth X (Earth-9997) is a reality where Terrigen mists gave everybody superpowers. Luke Cage and some other previous superheroes became law enforcement to keep things under control.
*Marvel NOW! Moon Knight*: In case you don't know, Marvel NOW! was a relaunch of several series. This was Moon Knight's new black-and-white costume.
*Marvel NOW! Scarlet Witch*: The Marvel NOW! Scarlet Witch wearing only red would be a good redesign for a character that doesn't have any yet.
*Punisher Noir*: This isn't Frank Castle, this is Frank Castellione, Jr. Spider-Man Noir is added, but there should be more Noir characters.
*Punisher Trench Coat*: Is it just me, or does Punisher somehow look way cooler when he wars this trench coat? This is probably the simplest repaint Gazillion could make.
*Secret Avengers Moon Knight*: When Moon Knight was part of the Secret Avengers black ops unit. The dark costume makes it a lot easier for him to blend in and sneak around at night.
*Supernova*: Sam Alexander has never gone by the name Supernova, but it would be an easy way to differentiate between him and Richard Rider. This is the Nova most kids probably know, due to him starring in Ultimate Spider-Man.
*Udon Taskmaster*: At one point, Taskmaster got an upgrade. Instead of carrying a bunch of weapons, he used two guns, a sword, and a device hat could create solid energy forms. He also gained the ability to mimic voices.
*Wakandan Tech Black Panther*: Black Panther is my 4th favorite superhero, and Marvel recently announced a Black Panther movie. This caped outfit would make a good choice for a second T'Challa.
*White Outfit Black Widow*: I really don't know a lot about this costume, but it would make a nice contrast to the two we have now.

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

Baymax and the rest of Big Hero 6 _need_ to be in SHSO. I'll be doing "character specs" of every member of the team this week.

Power Emote 1: Hiro appears and gives Baymax a fist bump. Baymax says, "Bada-lada-la".
Power Emote 2:  You can then move around as unarmored Baymax, but flying or using emotes reverts you back to normal.

Power Emote 3: A pigeon falls down, but Baymax heals it (similar to Anti-Venom's second power emote).
Pose: The same as his pose, but his armor doesn't fall off.

Power Attack 1 (I Know Karate): Baymax chops and kicks, damaging enemies within a small radius.
Power Attack 2 (Care Satisfication): Baymax applies a health boost to every player.
Power Attack 3 (Rocket Fist): Baymax's rocket fist deals damage to enemies in a straight line.
Hero Up: Baymax flies around in a circle, hitting enemies in a large radius.

----------


## CenturianSpy

Marvel's February solicitations were announced today, it looks like Marvel is really pushing their Star Wars series "Darth Vader". Hopefully, Gaz is taking notice to the Marvel trends on the new Marvel Teams.



1. *All-New Captain America: Fear Him #4*: My first two cover focus on Sam-Cap. I'm obsessed with him. Cobra and Armadillo are on this cover, too. They'd make amazing mission co-bosses.
2. *All-New Captain America: Fear Him #1-4*: During recent play with the devs, Nader reported that Gaz is working on "special" Avengers. I hope that includes the new Sam-Cap. Wouldn't mind getting that new Nomad either.
3. *Angela: Asgard's Assassin #3*: Anyone else say her name like Tony Danza pronounces it in _Who's the Boss?_. You do now. She's got more clothing than Tigra, so, she shouldn't be a problem to add. Right, Gaz?
4. *All-New Invaders #15*: Gaz, that pointy-eared guy on the bottom right is Namor. You should look into him. While you're googling who Namor is, Gaz, you should also look into Jim Hammond, Radiance, and Carrie Gruler (Iron Cross II).
5. *Avengers World #17*: Anyone else liking the Cannonball and Smasher arc? I hope Gaz does...
6. *Bucky Barnes: The Winter Soldier #5*: One of the more bloody books, how great would Crossbones be?
7. *Captain America & The Mighty Avengers #5*: White Tiger would be so easy to add...
8. *Guardians of the Galaxy #24*: Glad we're getting Drax. Thrilled to see Guardian in the game files. I would love to see Mantis, Howard the Duck, Cosmos and Douglok (Warlock) in SHSO.
9. *Deadpool #42*: Threw this one in here because Eric likes Omega Red. He likes him A LOT. 
10. *Fantastic Four #643*: Cover showing Sleepwalker, inside has Wizard/Bentley 23...but who is the guy on the left? No more? Na-moron? Eeyore? Oh, it's Na-Gaz's second biggest omittance after Prof. X-or.
11. *Ghost Rider #11*: Robbie Reyes and his flaming, American-muscle cars would be awesome!
12. *Guardians 3000 #5*: You gotta love how Marvel combats the white supremacists by naming the new Herald "Stormfront". This is the most science-fiction-like Marvel Team there is. Yondu, Nikki and Charlie-27 are rocking this cover. Ex-Herald Nova is there, too.
13. *Ms. Marvel #12*: Kamala Khan is quickly endearing herself to readers. She's zany.
14. *X-Force #15*: I like the two X-Force characters we got so far, I'll probably like the new Deadpool this week, too. What I WOULD like is a REAL X-Force Theme with Fantomex, Marrow, Domino, Forge, Dr. Nemesis or a retro pick of Warpath.
15. *Silk #1*: I wrote the blurb for #17 first. Everything I said 2 covers down holds true for this cover, too.
16. *Spider-Man & The X-Men #3*: Anyone going to read this? It looks like Peter's students are Rockslide, Glob Herman, Eye-Boy, No-Girl, Ernst and Shark-Girl...I have no idea who the first kid is (Amadeus Cho?).
17. *Spider-Gwen #1*: As a non-Spidey fan, I'm actually a little disappointed that we didn't get the Spidey-Verse theme that was alluded to for November. The talk on Carnage does give me hope for one soon, though. Hope we see this brilliantly costumed Gwen, too.
18. *Thor Annual #1*: I was going to put Thor #5 here (because I love the idea of Absorbing Man and Titania in SHSO), but the new female Thor is featured in the Annual as well as a storyline by CM Punk.
19. *Uncanny Avengers #2*: I'd like to get Brother Voodoo, that you do so well.
20. *Wolverines #5*: We just got X-Force Wolvie, and Marvel is killing him off. It's a perfect time to get X-23 and her new awesome uniform.

2015 looks like a big year with new teams and characters. I hope Gaz is on board!

Stay Tuned, True Believers! I'm tweaking my Anti-Venom R3 list.

----------


## Carmaicol

> Stay Tuned, True Believers! I'm tweaking my Anti-Venom R3 list.


For a moment I read that you were _twerking_...

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

Power Emote 1: The same as his second power attack.
Power Emote 2: Super Hero City's mayor appears, and Fred says, "Dad? Is that you?"
Power Emote 3: Fred throws a pineapple into the air, then super jumps to catch it.
Pose: Fred looks at the sky and breathes fire.

Power Attack 1 (Claw Slash!): Fred swipes in front of him with his costume's claws.
Power Attack 2 (My Signs are on Fire!): Fred gets two signs on fire and spins them around, hitting nearby enemies.
Power Attack 3 (Fire Breath!): Fred breathes fire, hitting enemies in a straight line.
Hero Up: Fred does a "gravity crush" by jumping and landing, similar to Hulk's hero up.

----------


## CenturianSpy

How would you like to be Eddie Brock? His hubris, his arrogance, his foolishness, his jealousies, his malcontent...all lead to his dynamic, almost schizophrenic, constant change. There's no question the various symbiotes amplify their hosts natural state, but Eddie's state is in a constant flux stemming from probable mental illness caused from an irrational upbringing. The Mr. Negative engineered Anti-Venom symbiote sometimes brings out the best of Eddie, who sees himself as a hero. The list is brief because of the shared powers/looks of Agent Venom and Venom. The R3s in this list, much like Eddie, vary in the hero - antihero - villain range:

Repaint- AKA Reskin. An exact or near exact duplicate hero in terms of combo & PUs/HU. We have just a few of these in SHSO: AAIM, White Phoenix, Classic Daredevil, Avenging Wolverine etc.Retread- Same hero different combos, PUs and HU. Examples: Swashbuckling Nightcrawler and Pirate Deadpool.Rehash- Similar hero similar combo, PUs, and HU. Examples: Red Hulk, Rescue, Beta Ray Bill.



1. *Toxin*: Earth-616. Toxin is considered the third major symbiote (after Venom and Carnage). Whether we get the deceased Patrick Mulligan or the current Eddie Brock version doesn't matter. Toxin was the 1000th symbiote in his lineage and is the strongest in all its powers. 
2. *Lasher*: Earth-616. Another "Life-Foundation" mercenary, Ramon Hernandez was bonded to a green 'child' of Venom. These children broke out Eddie Brock so he could teach them how to use their symbiotes for good, but Eddie fearful of what he has seen out of Carnage's brood, refused to help...and his kids became villains.
3. *Riot*: Earth-616. Another "Life Foundation" symbiote. All of these were fan named, by the way. Trevor Cole wass the first one. Now, Howard Ogden goes by that moniker.
4. *Superior Carnage*: Earth-616. I was thrilled to see & hear that Gaz IS going to bring us Carnage. Now we get to start bugging them to give us Karlin Magus. 
5. *Phage*: Earth-616. What?! Another Phage?! You betcha! This is the original Carl Mach version. A "Life Foundation" symbiote.
6. *Atrocity*: Earth-TRN199. This Spider-Man Edge of Time gestalt monster is a fused together Anti-Venom and Dr. Octopus.
7. *Scream*: Earth-616. A female symbiote...and she's also schizophrenic. What makes Donna Diego/Scream different from her other "Life Foundation" team members is she hunted them down and killed them and was not part of the new Hybrid symbiote.
8. *Therak*: Earth-616. Theodore Davros is the largest member of Count Nefaria's _Death Web_ squad. 

That's it. Just 8 of them. Feel free to reread Episode 3: Agent Venom for more.

Stay Tuned, True Believers! Next episode is Arachne!

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

Power Emote 1: Same as her hero up.
Power Emote 2: She throws a disk, but some how gets Captain America's shield when it returns. She sheepishly hands it back to him.
Power Emote 3: Bunnisher shows up, but GoGo uses her powers to scare it away.
Pose: GoGo puts her hands on her hips and looks heroically at the sky.

Power Attack 1 (Bowling Rolling): She sppeds in a straight line, damaging multiple foes.
Power Attack 2 (Woman Up): GoGo obtains a speed boost for just herself.
Power Attack 3 (Triple Disk Throw): She throws disks in three directions, hitting any enemies in those locations.
Hero Up: GoGo speeds around in a circle to create a cyclone, pulling enemies in.

----------


## CenturianSpy

Many, many files...we're sure we'll find more.



*Nova Modern*

P1: Cosmic Circle
P2: Corps Tactics
P3: Nova Slam






> It seems Impossible Man is on another holiday rampage- this time in Villainville! Let's make sure everyone has a happy holiday... even the bad guys!


Looks like we're getting another "Ho-Ho-Horrible!" Impy mission...or two.



*Iron Man Midas Bundle*- "Iron Man in his gold Mk21 armor! Includes his badge and favorite hero medallion."

We'll keep looking! Stay Tuned, True Believers!

----------


## Maven

> Looks like we're getting another "Ho-Ho-Horrible!" Impy mission...or two.


*cackles*

I like Impy and his mission(s) and I am not at all ashamed. 

*BRING IT ON!!!*

----------


## Ravin' Ray

Make the not-yet playable playable!

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

Power Emote 1: Same as his third power attack.
Power Emote 2: Baymax comes and gives him a hug.
Power Emote 3: He uses his microbots to build a birdbath for a pigeon.
Pose: Hiro creates a podium of microbots to stand on.

Power Attack 1 (Microbot Swat): Hiro's microbots form a hand and swat enemies.
Power Attack 2 (Microbot Boost): The microbots give Hiro an armor and damage boost.
Power Attack 3 (Microbot Crush): Microbots form a giant block, then drop onto enemies.
Hero up: The other members of Big Hero 6 are summoned to fight alongside Hiro.

----------


## magenta

> Make the not-yet playable playable!


My crystal ball says we are getting some villains soon:

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> My crystal ball says we are getting some villains soon:


Interesting, and since that's actually Mini-Annihilus that you used, this is the perfect segue to:



*Light Brigade Human Torch*
A Future Foundation theme was mentioned several times, but if we're going to go by uniforms Johnny will be left out because he never had that white hexagonal-logo outfit. Instead, this is what he wore when (Mini-)Annihilus made him a gladiator. But after taking over the Universal Inhumans' Light Brigade he defeated the tyrant and wielded his Cosmic Control Rod.
With a playable Annihilus, Johnny should have different PUs using the Rod: P1 could a ranged negative energy blast, P2 an armor and damage boost. If Anni doesn't summon bugs, P3 could be that. And the HU should be a large AoE with massive damage. For one of the power emotes, he summons Mini Annihilus (which should also be a sidekick) which tries to escape him but is stopped by his leash.



Light Brigade Human Torch already appears in two games, Marvel: Avengers Alliance (left, as Annihilus Human Torch) and Gazillion's own Marvel Heroes (2015) (right).

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

Power Emote 1: Same as her hero up.
Power Emote 2: She freezes a pigeon in a block of ice with a chemistry sphere.
Power Emote 3: A chemistry sphere creates a large explosion to annihilate a pineapple.
Pose: Same as GoGo's.

Power Attack 1 (Below Zero): Honey throws an ice sphere, freezing multiple enemies.
Power Attack 2 (Chemical Reaction): Honey launches the globes in multiple directions, causing a knockdown, slow, or decreases enemies' damage randomly.
Power Attack 3 (Fireball): Honey throws a fire sphere, highly harming multiple enemies. 
Hero up: She throws a pink ball at every enemy on the screen.

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

Power Emote 1: He tries to cut a circle in a wall, but messes up and creates a weird oval-ish shape.
Power Emote 2: Wasabi uses his plasma blades to create perfect pineapple slices.
Power Emote 3: Wasabi meticulously arranges his tools, then GoGo speeds by and ruins it.
Pose: He looks forward with his arms parallel to the ground, one blade above the other.

Power Attack 1 (No Ginger): Wasabi throws actual wasabi at enemies close to him.
Power Attack 2 (Plasma Boost): Wasabi increases the power level on his blades, gaining a damage boost.
Power Attack 3 (Blade Slash): Wasabi swings his plasma blade in front of him, dealing a lot of damage.
Hero up: Wasabi spins around with his blades, similar to Colossus' hero up.

----------


## Nemesis Enforcer

With all the CBR reports over the years, I'm wondering if there's a master list of characters that have been mentioned but still not released yet? 

When I think back about reports of Hercules or Man-Thing and we still don't have them, I can't help but feel blue.

----------


## magenta

> With all the CBR reports over the years, I'm wondering if there's a master list of characters that have been mentioned but still not released yet? 
> 
> When I think back about reports of Hercules or Man-Thing and we still don't have them, I can't help but feel blue.


Yeah, that's why those characters are not on the wiki. I don't think it's a good idea to get people's hopes up when there is limited work on them. Apparently, it is common for Gaz to pre-record the voiceovers in case a hero gets released. Most of the heroes do get released, but some are never developed at all. The list of undeveloped heroes that only appear as voiceovers would be long.

That being said, playable Annihilus and playable Onslaught are much more than voiceovers, which is why I posted about them.

----------


## Maven

> When I think back about reports of Hercules or Man-Thing and we still don't have them, I can't help but feel blue.


While I do love both Pirate Deadpool and Swashbucklin' Nightcrawler, I was and still am a wee bit disappointed that we didn't get Man-Thing as a featured Halloween character this year. I'm starting to think that at least I apparently imagined actual talk of that very deal either early this year or late last year...

Not getting my hopes up, but maybe, MAYBE Hercules is a possibility when and if ever the theme that introduces a playable Amora happens. He could be a somewhat last minute/during a theme surprise like Sandman was during the Spider-Villain theme this past summer.

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

*Top 3 Intangible Characters*
If enough characters who can control their density become playable, then this could create a new movement type in zones.

*Captain Ultra*: Griffin Gogol was a regular plumber who was given superpowers by an alien. His new abilities include enhanced strength, speed, stamina, durability, and agility, as well as flight, X-ray vision, telescopic vision, microscopic vision, intangibility, super breath, and freeze breath, but he has a severe phobia of fire.
*Ghost*: Ghost was the best villain in Iron Man Armored Adventures. He sold the Iron Man armor specs to Obidiah Stane and Justin Hammer to allow the creations of Iron Monger and Titanium Man.He could become intangible and invisible, and create solograms (solid holograms).
*Phantom Rider*: Carter Slade was a cowboy who became an actual ghost, and works alongside his great-great-grandnephew, Hamilton Slade, to fight evil. Phantom Rider can, along with becoming intangible, shoot from guns with magical bullets that never run out of ammo.

*Top 3 Dark Avengers*
There's already Sentry and Dark Iron Patriot.

*Daken*: Daken is the son of Wolverine, and possesses many of the same powers, but has two bone-claws on the top of his hands and one on the bottom. As part of the Dark Avengers, he became Dark Wolverine.
*Moonstone*: Karla Sofen obtained the Moonstone, a piece of the Blue Area of the moon. It gave her a lot of superpowers (photokinesis, flight, strength) and she became the Dark Ms. Marvel of the Dark Avengers.
*Bullseye*: Bullseye has the ability of perfect aim. He already has his own mission, and a really neat costume. He was the Dark Hawkeye of the Dark Avengers because they have basically the same "power".

*Top 3 Darkforce Users*
Because "nothing bad ever happens when you work with something called Darkforce."-Agent Coulson

*Cloak*: Tyrone Johnson is probably the most famous character that can control Darkforce. He got his powers from an untested drug. Cloak can use it to teleport and create darkness. If Cloak gets added, his partner Dagger should too.
*Spot*: The unfortunately-named John Ohnn was a scientist working for Kingpin to try to recreate Cloak's powers. He went through the portal he created, but instead got portals all over his body. He can use these portals to create warps in space.
*Darkstar*: Darkstar (not the Ben 10 villain) is a mutant who has the ability to control Darkforce. Laynia Petranova uses Darkforce to fly and teleport, and can create solid objects with it. Darkstar is a member of the Winter Guard.

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

Annihilus, Carnage, Drax, Gladiator, Onslaught, and Sam Alexander have been confirmed. It looks like a cosmic theme is coming soon.

----------


## Astral Von Nader

> Annihilus, Carnage, Drax, Gladiator, Onslaught, and Sam Alexander have been confirmed. It looks like a cosmic theme is coming soon.


Carnage was ONLY mentioned in a Squad Time, until he is found in the code as more than a Voice over, he's not confirmed. Gladiator is just a Voice Over too, unless he got coding too recently.

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

> Carnage was ONLY mentioned in a Squad Time, until he is found in the code as more than a Voice over, he's not confirmed. Gladiator is just a Voice Over too, unless he got coding too recently.


Ah. I didn't realize they weren't officially confirmed. Thanks for the correction.

----------


## CenturianSpy

Julia Carpenter has been around since 1984 getting her powers from spider/Amazonian plants under a secret government agency run by Valerie Cooper. She was the second Spider-Woman, the second Arachne, and the second Madame Web. Move over Will Riker, she was the original Number 2. That being said, this list will obviously coincide with that of Spider-Girl and Spider-Woman. You'll see some overlapping names in the three of them, which just shows those three characters are Rehashes of each other...and a few other big names in Marvel canon. Let's get to the R3s:

Repaint- AKA Reskin. An exact or near exact duplicate hero in terms of combo & PUs/HU. We have just a few of these in SHSO: AAIM, White Phoenix, Classic Daredevil, Avenging Wolverine etc.Retread- Same hero different combos, PUs and HU. Examples: Swashbuckling Nightcrawler and Pirate Deadpool.Rehash- Similar hero similar combo, PUs, and HU. Examples: Red Hulk, Rescue, Beta Ray Bill.




1. *Madame Web*: Multiple Earths (mainly Earth-616). Julia is blind (is she still in a coma?) but she also has some added psychic ability and teleportation powers, too. So she has the immortality power from the "Gathering of the Five" along with her Valerie Cooper bestowed powers. This trench coat/dark sunglasses look is fantastic.
2. *Arachne*: Multiple Earths (mainly Earth-616). This is Julia's Omega Flight uniform, she joined Flight instead of jail. Very slight variances, but I like the idea of getting more Omega Flight members and this would be an easy Omega Flight Theme add for Gaz to do while giving us Puck, Northstar, Vindicator and Shaman...or Captain Canada.
3. *Madame Web*: Multiple Earths (mainly Earth-616). This is what is under that trench coat...I'd rather see this as a PE for the trench coat version.
4. *Spider-Girl*: Multiple Earths. Oops. I put this version of Anya Corazon ahead of the others, this version of her isn't even my favorite. Alas, the hooded-flanged trench look is pretty cool.
5. *Arachne*: Earth-398. I love the Morgan Le Fay versions of our heroes. I would LOVE era-specific missions and who doesn't want to fight in a castle?
6. *Spider-Girl*: Multiple Earths (mainly Earth-616): Arana means "spider" in Spanish, and Anya Corazon often goes by this name. This is what Anya wears under that trench look, #4. Anya was granted her powers by a Spider Society member who was grateful for her interceding in a fight he was losing.
7. *Spider-Girl*: Earth-616. I think this Arana redesign to look more like anime is fantastic. She once had the ability to grow the blue exoskeleton (pictured right). I'm looking forward to whoever our first exoskeletoned hero is. Bring on Armor, Indra & Hulkling!
8. *Spider-Girl*: Earth-982. Anya's MC2 form. Just because I want more MC2 stuff...
9. *Ultimate Spider-Woman*: Earth-1610. If you like this version of Jessica Drew you'll love her other Ultimate versions when I do the R3s of Spider-Woman. Why did I do this one here? Because this uniform looks more like Arachne.
10. *Spider-Woman*: Earth-65 (TRN448). Gwen Stacy. Why add her now? Because by the time I do the R3s for Spider-Woman or Spider-Girl she _should_ already be in the game. 
11. *Silk*: Earth-616. What happens when a spider bites Peter Parker and then bites you (ironically during a "safety demonstration")? You get powers. And Marvel gets Cindy Moon and her wonderful webs.
12. *Arachne*: Earth-616. Sylvie Yaqua was the original Arachne, but she was bad and led Manipulator's Death Web. Just because SHSO needs fishnet stockings.
13. *Spider-Woman*: Earth-616. The whole bottom row, all six pictures, are versions of Martha "Mattie" Franklin. Mattie garnered her powers from an ancient ceremony led by Norman Osborn called the "Gathering of the Five". Her father was suppose to go, but she tricked him and took his place. Along with flying she could pyschically manifest the four extra spider legs whenever she wanted. Mattie was also one of the main heroes captured and experimented on for the MGH (mutant growth hormone).

There you have it. How easy would making any of these characters be? Gaz already has the four legs & teleportation animation, and other than Anya's exoskeleton ability all of these could be created by adding new skins on existing animations. Will we see the forecasted Spider-Verse Theme? How crazy would Gaz be not to add Silk & Gwen? Would you re-buy Julia in her Madame Web shades/trench? I'd prefer her in that uniform. Will we see a Grim Hunt mission? Will we see more Omega Flight (or any Flight Team, for that matter) members?

Stay Tuned, True Believers! Warren's darker side is next.

----------


## Project Initiative Cascada

Seriously, what do I need to do to get Gazillion to create Magik and Rachel Grey for the game? I have waited much too long for this moment to happen! Literally, I will do anything!

Though I wouldn't be surprised to see Spider-Gwen show up as a playable character soon with her splurge in popularity.




> Annihilus, Carnage, Drax, Gladiator, Onslaught, and Sam Alexander have been confirmed. It looks like a cosmic theme is coming soon.


Ugh why do they keep trying to make this Sam Alexander happen? He's not that well liked by most comic book fans (Just referring to what I read on the Marvel boards)

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

> How crazy would Gaz be not to add Silk & Gwen?


Well, they're crazy enough to add Monkey King before Professor X, Drax, Rhino, Namor, and Leader (as well as the many other iconic missing characters), and creating Future Foundation Dr. Doom and Spider-Man before Reed, Sue, and Ben.

But I would like to see a Spider-Verse theme with Silk, Gwen, Spider-UK and Cosmic Spider-Man.

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

*Agent Carter*: Peggy Carter was one of S.H.I.E.L.D.'s founders in this universe, and will be getting her own TV show soon. She's also a relative of American Dream and Agent 13.
*Aldrich Killian*: Aldrich Killian was the creator of A.I.M. in the MCU. He used the Extremis virus to give himself superpowers including healing and breathing fire.
*Arnim Zola*: He was a Hydra scientist who survived to the present day by transferring his mind into a machine. While he never used his robotic body in the cinematic universe, blueprints for it were seen in The First Avenger, and his mind was in a primative computer in The Winter Soldier.
*Batroc*: Rather than being a weird French guy who loves to leap, Earth-199999's Georges Batroc is a pirate and parkour expert. Batroc was also in the Super Hero Squad Show.
*Collector*: Taneleer Tivan is my second-favorite Elder of the Universe (after Grandmaster). Collector has been worki on collecting all six Infinity Stones, much like the CBR Card League. If he were to be playable, he would have to lose his immortality, but could use items from his collection in attacks, such as summoning Cosmo the Space Dog.
*Crossbones*: Brock Rumlow was a S.H.I.E.L.D. and S.T.R.I.K.E. agent. He survived to the end of Captain America 2, although extremely injured. He has no powers, but could be a fun character.
*Fandral*: Fandral the Dashing is an Asgardian and member of the Warriors Three. He fights with a sword. There really aren't enough playable Thor characters in SHSO.
*Hogun*: Hogun the Grim is another member of the Warriors Three, but he isn't an Asgardian. He's a Vanir from Vanaheim. Hogun fights with a mace.
*Korath*: Korath the Pursuer works for the Kree Empire. You probably remember him as the guy who didn't know Star-Lord's name. If another Guardians of the Galaxy theme happened, Korath should be included.
*Kurse*: Algrim the Strong is a Dark Elf from Svartalfheim. Malekith turned him into one of the Kursed, a being of raw power.
*Laufey*: Laufey, the frost giant knig, is the father of Loki. He has standard frost giant powers, like ice, snow, and cold manipulation.
*Nebula*: The daughter of Thanos and adoptive sister of Gamora. Nebula appeared in the Super Hero Squad Show. She's an alien cyborg, and one of the few aliens from Guardians of the Galaxy who doesn't look exactly like a human.
*Other*: The Other is an alien that works for the Chitauri and Thanos. He was killed by Ronan. Npt much is known about this character, but he was shown to possess super speed in The Avengers.
*Ronan*: So far, the game has one playable Kree, and he isn't even blue. Ronan the Accuser had the Power Stone in Guardians of the Galaxy, which could be interesting to use in missions. He also has the Universal Weapon, which can fire energy blasts and create force fields. He's probably the most likely character on this list.
*Scorch*: Chan Ho Yin only appeared in Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D. He gained the power of pyrokinesis after a nuclear power plant near his house caught fire. Although I'm not a big fan of fire powers, Scorch could be interesting.
*Union Jack*: He was one of the Howling Commandos in the first Captain America movie. Although he never used this alias in the movies, James Montgomery Falsworth's comic counterpart was a superhero during both World Wars.
*Volstagg*: Volstagg the Valiant is the final member of the Warriors Three, and an Asgardian. Volstagg fight with an axe.
*War Machine MK I*: Why wasn't a cinematic War Machine costume added already? James Rhodes' MCU War Machine armor could be called the War Machine MK I, and have a combination of War Machine, Iron Patriot, and Iron Man MK II's attacks.
*Whiplash*: I saw on the wiki that Whiplash was supposed to have a mission at one point, and may have been seen in a picture of many of the game's characters. Whiplash was created for Iron Man 2, so in the comics there are confusingly two unrelated characters named Anton Vanko. Either his armored or unarmored version would be fine.
*Yondu*: Yondu Udonta was a member of the original Earth-691 Guardians of the Galaxy. In the Cinematic Universe, Yondu has t he ability to control an arrow by whistling.

----------


## CenturianSpy

Seems like it was only November 10th at 3:13PM since I did a list on Warren Worthington III, page 21 post #313...

After a Thanksgiving holiday delay, here's the R3s of Archangel. I love the Archangel character. I love the Dark Angel Saga. I love the Marvel UK character Dark Angel although she has nothing to do with Warren...she'll probably show up somewhere in this series. Until she does, a brief exploration of the possibilities of mainly a blue-faced Warren with his Apocalypse-made, techno-organic wings for the glory of SHSO seems just right...and alphabetical:

Repaint- AKA Reskin. An exact or near exact duplicate hero in terms of combo & PUs/HU. We have just a few of these in SHSO: AAIM, White Phoenix, Classic Daredevil, Avenging Wolverine etc.Retread- Same hero different combos, PUs and HU. Examples: Swashbuckling Nightcrawler and Pirate Deadpool.Rehash- Similar hero similar combo, PUs, and HU. Examples: Red Hulk, Rescue, Beta Ray Bill.



1. *Archangel*: Multiple Earths. We just had an X-Force Theme that despite the three great characters was flat. An X-Force Archangel would not have made it a complete theme, but it wouldn't have hurt it either. Hopefully his exclusion means another X-Force Theme down the road will happen...
2. *The Fallen*: Earth-1298. This Mutant X version of Warren has leathery, bat-like wings. But wait, there's more! He can also breathe fire! Which would make an AWESOME HU.
3-4. *Archangel*: Multiple Earths (mainly Earth-616). The second time Warren had his wings torn off, this time by a possessed Wolfsbane was the cause of the Phantom Wing Saga. Warren was able to generate flaming wings, often referred to his Cheyarafim phase before once again growing the techno-organic wings with help from a feared response.
5. *Archangel*: Multiple Earths. This is the version of Angel when he fully succumbs to the fate that he is the heir to Apocalypse. Notice the letter "A" on his belt buckle.
6. *Krait*: Earth-81114. This version of Warren is his Shi'ar Death Commando-look where he goes by the codename Krait. He wears the same uniform of the much larger and eagle-like 616 character named Krait.
7. *Dark Angel*: Earth-6141. When the Shadow King (who should also be in SHSO) took over Professor X (who should also be in SHSO), Shadow-X or the Dark X-Men were created. The 6141 version of angel also has retractable claws on all his finger tips.
8. *Uriel*: Multiple Earths (mainly Earth-616). The son of Warren and one of the two Apocalypse Twins (the other being his blind sister Eiman). Uriel  wields Thor's mystical axe Jarnbjorn, which would make for an excellent flying-axe wielding combo. He can also bend time and shoot time waves instantly decaying an object or person. That's chronokinesis, Homes! And chronokinesis would make a nice HU.
9. *Rapture*: Earth-616. When Cerebro created his/her own version of the X-Men he/she combined the attributes of Angel, Mystique, and Nightcrawler to form Spook, who was later renamed Rapture. Rapture is also an expert swordsman.
10. *Archangel*: Earth-2122. This Earth is the Crusader X version where England won the Revolutionary War. Obviously a female version. I'm just hoping for any Excalibur content.
11-14. *Icarus*: Multiple Earths (the bald, black-uniformed version is Earth-295, the rest are 616). A whole row of Joshua Guthrie. He probably should have been done with Angel's R3s, but you're getting him now. So there. This New Mutant/Hellion could have a hypno-voice PU and a guitar smashing PU to go with a Team Healing P2.


As you can see, there are at least 14 VERY EASY R3s of this great character...and that leads me to these questions. Will we get another X-Force Theme (and if/when we do, will it be a _real_ theme?) with A black/grey/white Archangel? When are we going to see some Apocalypse content (I know Sony is holding the rights)? Is Uriel or Apoco-Angel part of those Sony rights? Will we ever see some Shadow-X content? How about Cerebro's X-Men? Will we ever see some Excalibur content? How about something Shi'ar? Would you buy a bat-winged, fire-breathing Warren? How cool would smashing a guitar over the head of a baddie feel? 

I hope you enjoyed this R3 list. It sure made me think of the directions this game has not gone.

Stay Tuned, True Believers! There's a "beast" of a list coming soon...content & size!

----------


## PhantCowboy

Anyone have any idea about how much these heroes and villans will cost

I think Drax will be craftable 
Sam Alexander 5,000 fractals
Annihilus Boxed 
and Onslaught Agent Only 5,000

----------


## Astral Von Nader

> Anyone have any idea about how much these heroes and villans will cost
> 
> I think Drax will be craftable 
> Sam Alexander 5,000 fractals
> Annihilus Boxed 
> and Onslaught Agent Only 5,000


Destroyer made sense on how we could craft him. How are you going to make Drax make sense if we craft him?

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Destroyer made sense on how we could craft him. How are you going to make Drax make sense if we craft him?


We actually didn't craft Destroyer. We crafted his "Portal". Crafting another portal to Saturn's moon Titan  (Drax's homeworld after his spirit was removed from Earth) seems theoretically possible.

----------


## PhantCowboy

> We actually didn't craft Destroyer. We crafted his "Portal". Crafting another portal to Saturn's moon Titan  (Drax's homeworld after his spirit was removed from Earth) seems theoretically possible.


I didn't even think about that I just think we need another craftable hero.

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

> Anyone have any idea about how much these heroes and villans will cost
> 
> I think Drax will be craftable 
> Sam Alexander 5,000 fractals
> Annihilus Boxed 
> and Onslaught Agent Only 5,000


If I had to guess, I'd say that Drax and Annihilus would be available to everyone for 5,000 Fractals, Sam would be boxed, and Onslaught would be Agents Only.

----------


## CenturianSpy

This is a long list. I make no apologies.

Dr. Hank McCoy is in my Top 5 all time favorite list. He personifies, through his anthropomorphic and human form, the coexistence of Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde in a singular form. Whether you prefer him in fur or skin, his multiple mutations has delighted fans since September of 1963. His multiple looks/costumes/mutations demand at [i]least[/b] one more character in our game. I think there should be at least 5 more of him...and many more of his Rehash counterparts. Here's Beast's R3s in no particular order (although there are hints of a logical compartmentalization):

Repaint- AKA Reskin. An exact or near exact duplicate hero in terms of combo & PUs/HU. We have just a few of these in SHSO: AAIM, White Phoenix, Classic Daredevil, Avenging Wolverine etc.Retread- Same hero different combos, PUs and HU. Examples: Swashbuckling Nightcrawler and Pirate Deadpool.Rehash- Similar hero similar combo, PUs, and HU. Examples: Red Hulk, Rescue, Beta Ray Bill.




1. *Beast*: Earth-616. For a a brief period of time he wore a tunic with his classic blue/yellow X-Men uni. His shirt and pant length got shorter, and Hank got hairier.
2. *Beast*: Earth-616 (Multiple Earths). Hank's original uniform. Let's call it "Classic Beast", Gaz.
3. *Beast*: Earth-616. When you're a member of X-Factor, you get a big "X" on your uniform.
4. *Beast*: Earth-TRN240 (Multiple Earths). Say what you want about Bendis, this version of Hank with skin looks AWESOME.
5. *Lobe's Beast*: Earth-616. Did Lobe make inhalers cool? This is not Hank McCoy but instead, a wealthy unnamed person who bought the "XPerience", a drug that temporary grants you designer mutations. I like the storyline of wealthy people paying to become superheroes almost as much as I like the uniforms.
6. *Beast*: Earth-1294. The biggest Beast ever.
7. *Beast*: Earth-89721 (Multiple Earths). Roy Thomas suggests to the great Stan Lee that Beast should grow fur as part of his mutation and an icon is born. Here's the red/yellow X-Factor costume.
8. *Beast*: Earth-1610. Ultimate Beast in hopefully, breathable leather. Everyone thought he died in a building's rubble after a Sentinel attack, but he lived...only to die in Magneto's flood.
9-11. *Beast*: Earth-616 (Multiple Earths). These three versions are Beast's main looks in The Astonishing X-Men books. Hank's "cat-face" got his start during these. #11 is the Xenogenesis look. I like the "we're here to help you Africa" shorts and ball cap.
12. *Beast*: Earth-41001. GeNext version of Beast in all his hippie-garb.
13. *Dark Beast*: Earth-6141. The Shadow-X version of Hank. House of M meets Shadow King.
14. *Beast*: Earth-2301. The Manga version of Hank, but he's a bad guy.
15. *Beast*: Earth-32098. Galactus is cured of his hunger, Prof. X has the Legacy virus, X-Men are fllying around in space, and Hank is wearing the greatest T-Shirt known to man. And he's fat and bald(ish).
16. *Beast*: Earth-61112. Age of Ultron version of Beast. Interesting tidbit, the Age of Ultron is not on a different Earth from 616, but is considered a divergent timeline.
17. *Hank McCoy*: Earth-889. An analog society. The artwork of this Earth is just beautiful, and I would love some Ghost Boxes or Agent X-13 in SHSO.
18. *Beast*: Earth-4321. This extreme cat version is Dystopian at its finest. Watch out for Pharaohs...did Stargate teach us nothing?
19. *Hal McCoy*: Earth-311. This Witchbreed version of Hank transform into the black gorilla looking animal.
20. *Beast*: Earth-9421. This version of Hank was experimented by himself and Forge after M-Day. They went as far as to bombard his body with gamma radiation and Terragin mists.
21. *Beast*: Earth-TRN311. The true, Morgan le Fay witchbreed form...the one horn...
22. *Pestilence*: Multiple Earths. So many Horseman variants, so little weeks to make them all. MAA did a decent tribute to this version.
23. *Sublime*: Earth-15104. After using Kick, Hank's body is taken over by Sublime in the _Here Comes Tomorrow_ arc. A bad, white Beast with Crawler minions would be amazing.
24. *Brute*: Earth-1298. This version of Hank is completely outrageous. I love it. Especially the hooves.
25. *Dark Beast*: Earth-96190. What is it with Hank and religion?
26. *Beast*: Earth-3112. Another post-M-day Earth. This Beast is well armed and red.
27. *Pope Beast*: Earth-7144. Post M-Day Beast finds religion while trying to gain access to the Terragin Mists for all de-powered mutants.
28. *Beast*: Earth-FLEER. This is from the Haunted Mansion card set. Beast as a twisted Ben Franklin with an electrified key. THIS is esoteric as it comes.
29. *Beast*: Earth-71224. I almost put this version in Dr. Strange's R3s. Hank has his powers and those of the Sorcerer Supreme. That, and his mystical dagger and staff would give us one of the most interesting attack combos/PUs?HU in SHSO.
30. *Santa Beast*: Earth-616. When are we getting a Santa-suited character?
31-33. *Dark Beast*: Earth-295 (Multiple Earths). One of the most evil Marvel characters there is...also called "Black Beast".
34. *Grey Beast*: Earth-616. This is Hank after his most human form takes "extract of mutant". Right, RL Stevenson?
35. *Dark Beast*: Earth-TRN166. Hank's son and Shadow-X member.
36. *Beast*: Earth-10005. Kelsey Grammar was a great choice.
37. *Beast*: Earth-TRN414. Days of Future Past and First Class version. I actually liked those movies.
38. *Beast*: Earth-8096. From _Wolverine and the X-Men_.
39. *Beast*: Earth-TRN413. Marvel Disk Wars version.
40. *Kreature*: Earth-398. My favorite reality warp in Marvel.
41. *Simian*: Earth-982. I wonder who Otto Jaynston reminds me of? Oh, he's an exact Rehash of Beast.
42. *Beast*: Earth-902. An X-Punk who is not Hank, who has an electricfied key and Ben Franklin's hair...good time to re-read #28.
43. *Gorilla-Man*: Earth-616 (Multiple Earths). With Drax included, we now have knife attacks. It's time for Ken Hale and the rest of the agents of Atlas.
44. *Landslide*: Earth-616. Lee Broder was patterned right off of Hank. But he's much fatter.
45. *Ape X*: Multiple Earths. Roy Reyna, an average guy, finds a magical Luche Libra mask that transforms himself into a super-powered gorilla that can shoot energy bolts from his paws. How is this NOT in SHSO?!
46. *Ape-Man*: Multiple Earths. A member of the Ani-Men.
47. *Beast*: Earth-13133. Hank is 'raptured' to Planet-X to prevent his demise by the Apocalypse Twins.
48. *Puma*: Earth-80827. Has the cat form gone too far?
49. *Brutus*: Eurth. The Shaper of Worlds would be an amazing NPC...especially if he was the gateway to many reality warped missions. If I was Gaz I'd make him craftable and the reward for crafting him would give you missions.
50. *Beast*: Earth-110. This is the _Big Town_ version of Hank. I thought that was a great series.

50?!

So, there you have it. An in depth exploration of the characters that Gaz could base off of Hank McCoy. Too many? I don't think so. So this leads to the question part. I'm assuming that everyone would by the Classic Beast, right? Will we ever see a non-furry Beast? Will we ever see a Bendis X-Men? Will we get any Dystopian characters other than pirates? Why isn't Ape X in the game already?! Will we see the Agents of Atlas? Where is a Dark Beast mission? Seriously we have Dark Surfer but not Dark Beast (I know D.Surfer was on SHS)? When are we getting more Ultimates? How about an Ultimate Theme?

Stay Tuned, True Believers! Next is the Ballad of Beta Ray Bill.

----------


## CenturianSpy

P1: Stunning Blast
P2: Wingshield
P3: Aerial Assault





*Holiday Mission 2*




> Team up with MODOK to fight these mischief makers.





> Join forces with Abomination to stop these shenanigans.





> Help MODOK and Abomination put an end to those holiday hijinks.





> It's Impossible Man! Put a stop to his madness!





> Whats this?! It was Loki in disguise! Shut him dow, Squad!





> Here comes Thor! Looks like he is pretty mad at Loki, too!





> Whoa...it's *ANOTHER* Loki! Where did he come from?!





> Watch out there's another Loki, and he's not kidding around!



There's also some new code showing heroes as villains, it's very new so we'll keep an eye on it. Here's the list:
1. *Captain America*
2. *Thor*
3. *Human Torch*
4. *Invisible Woman*
5. *Mr. Fantastic*
6. *Thing*


Remember to keep the discussion on this thread or use the spoil tags! 

Stay Tuned, True Believers!

----------


## CenturianSpy

Update: There were several names found, and found again, as VOs (voice-overs- "relationships") Remember that VOs are not a confirmation-



1. *Juggernaut*: X-Force Psylocke talks to a playable version of Cain Marko.
2. *Ronan the Accuser*: Drax talks to this Kree.
3. *Gladiator*: Annihilus is the second to talk to the Shi'ar Imperial Guardsman Kallark. 
4. *Nova, Sam Alexander*: First time we've seen a squaddie who talks to himself. Obviously confirmed.

Also, *Iron Man Midas* talks to 4 other heroes labeled "Midas". This is very odd.
1. *Black Widow Midas*
2. *Captain America Midas*
3. *Hawkeye Midas*
4. *Hulk Midas*

Stay Tuned, True Believers!

----------


## roneers

What do you use to read the code?
I can't seem to be able if I try. (would love to take a look at it. I could learn from it.)

----------


## censorship

I'm really excited for Annihilus. I'm anticipating that he'll won't be a straightforward release, so I'm trying to build up my crafting reserves in case we're about to build a portal to the Negative Zone.

The Midas bit is interesting. Although he's billed as Mark 21 maybe Gaz wants to make gold versions of all six movie Avengers. 300k seems like small change when the whole set would cost 1.8 million fractals.

I was thinking a Doom-centric Secret Wars mission for the new hero-villains, but Sue wasn't there. The F4 are in their Ultimate costumes which means it may not be based on something specific. I don't know. I kind of want the old models to be retired and Gaz to rock the red suits for all four.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> There's also some new code showing heroes as villains, it's very new so we'll keep an eye on it. Here's the list:
> 1. *Captain America*
> 2. *Thor*
> 3. *Human Torch*
> 4. *Invisible Woman*
> 5. *Mr. Fantastic*
> 6. *Thing*
> 
> Stay Tuned, True Believers!





> I'm really excited for Annihilus. I'm anticipating that he'll won't be a straightforward release, so I'm trying to build up my crafting reserves in case we're about to build a portal to the Negative Zone.
> 
> I was thinking a Doom-centric Secret Wars mission for the new hero-villains, but Sue wasn't there. The F4 are in their Ultimate costumes which means it may not be based on something specific. I don't know. I kind of want the old models to be retired and Gaz to rock the red suits for all four.


So, it could be that we need to craft a Negative Zone portal to add Annihilus to our ranks. The FF as villains theme could be Doom-centric, but it could also be Anni-centric; and _if_ they are in their Future Foundation / Light Brigade costumes that would be a stronger case 



> What do you use to read the code?
> I can't seem to be able if I try. (would love to take a look at it. I could learn from it.)


We can ask Spy what folder he views and what viewer he uses. According to him they are XML files, so I am guessing he and Astral Nader parse for text (ASCII) in them.

----------


## Maven

> I kind of want the old models to be retired and Gaz to rock the red suits for the Four.


*gigglesnorts*

Um, those red fashion abominations are gone...



...and BIG TIME PRAISE BE for that much.

The blue suits are absolutely just fine, and a great reminder that there is nothing wrong with tradition.

----------


## Astral Von Nader

> We can ask Spy what folder he views and what viewer he uses. According to him they are XML files, so I am guessing he and Astral Nader parse for text (ASCII) in them.


I use Notepad++ and the path to the folders for viewing is: User>Appdata>LocalLow>Unity>WebPlayer>Cache>SHS. Bear in mind you need to either search for the Appdata folder via Run or unlock hidden files with a command I can't remember off the top of my head. There is a lot of files in that section so it will take a long time to find the right ones that have anything noteworthy. Another note is that this is for Windows 7. Meaning if you have a Mac, Windows 8 or anything else. It will be different.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> *gigglesnorts*
> 
> Um, those red fashion abominations are gone...
> 
> ...and BIG TIME PRAISE BE for that much.


HEY! Sue designed them herself. She wanted something different. Don't pooh-pooh her style.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> I use Notepad++ and the path to the folders for viewing is: User>Appdata>LocalLow>Unity>WebPlayer>Cache>SHS. Bear in mind you need to either search for the Appdata folder via Run or unlock hidden files with a command I can't remember off the top of my head. There is a lot of files in that section so it will take a long time to find the right ones that have anything noteworthy. Another note is that this is for Windows 7. Meaning if you have a Mac, Windows 8 or anything else. It will be different.


Ah, the good ole days of amateur "hacking" come back to me. I tried my hand at manually editing hex files before. I still have Norton Commander for both DOS and Windows which is pretty handy for viewing. And I've Win7 on my laptop so I'll give Notepad++ a spin.

----------


## Maven

> HEY! Sue designed them herself. She wanted something different. Don't pooh-pooh her style.


She also designed the blue, best, and always FAR MORE DESERVING OF PRAISE ones too.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> I use Notepad++ and the path to the folders for viewing is: User>Appdata>LocalLow>Unity>WebPlayer>Cache>SHS. Bear in mind you need to either search for the Appdata folder via Run or unlock hidden files with a command I can't remember off the top of my head. There is a lot of files in that section so it will take a long time to find the right ones that have anything noteworthy. Another note is that this is for Windows 7. Meaning if you have a Mac, Windows 8 or anything else. It will be different.


I have an old laptop that uses Windows Vista. I've downloaded Notepad++ but I can't seem to find the user and I'm confused on the thing you have to do with "run".

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

> 2. *Captain America Midas*


Like this?

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

*Araña*: Anya Corazon goes by Araña as well as being the second Spider-Girl. A sorcer from a secret organization called the Spider Society unlocked her spider powers. If a Spider-Verse event is coming up, Araña should be a part of it.
*Armadillo*: Antonio Rodriguez's genes were combined with that of an armadillo. This gave him enhanced strength, durability, and claws.
*Armory*: An alien weapon called the Tactigon attatched itself to Violet Lightner. The Tactigon has the ability to turn into any weapon, which would be fun in missions.
*Bishop*: Bishop is the most famous character on this list. Lucas Bishop is a mutant wity energy absorbtion powers from a future where sentinels rule the Earth. He appeared in the latest X-Men movie, so his rights may still be held by Fox.
*Boomerang*: Fred Meyers is an Australian pitcher and Spider-Man foe. He throws specialized boomerangs, like bladarangs, screamarangs, razorangs, and gasarangs. He also uses shattarangs (but why would you want an explosive to come back to you? Why would you make a boomerang grenade?)
*Cloud 9*: Cloud 9 was barely left of my first "Most Wanted" list. Abigail Boylen came into contact with an extraterrestrial gas, and can now control it. She can use it as a cloud to fly on, as a weapon, or for stealth.
*Equinox*: Equinox has the combined powers of Human Torch and Iceman. This would make him easier for Gazillion to add than a completely new character. I think Equinox could be a pretty popular character.
*Flatman*: "Dr." Val Ventura is a mutant and the leader of the Great Lakes Champions. The GLC is a team of superheroes with almost completely useless powers. Flatman has stretching powers and is nearly two-dimensional. He also appeared on the Super Hero Squad Show.
*Frog-Man*: Eugene Patilio's dad, Leap Frog, invented coils that allowed him to jump high. Eugene used the costume to become a superhero, and accidentally defeated the Speed Demon.
*Grasshopper*: Doug Taggert has the record for the shortest time spent on a superhero team. He lasted 5.8 seconds on the GLA before dying. His Grasshopper suit lets him jump high.
*Komodo*: Melati Kusuma was a student of Curt Connors. She modified his Lizard serum to regrow her legs while keeping her sanity. It worked, and gave her similar powers to Lizard.
*Machine Man*: X-51 is a robot who looks and acts like a human. Along with super strength, he can extend his limbs, fly, repair himself, disable the X-Gene, and shapeshift.
*Nighthawk*: Nighthawk, or Kyle Richmond, is the second most famous member of the Squadron Sinister. He appeared on the Super Hero Squad Show, voiced by Adam West. He's a standard human who uses technology to fight crime, and was a member of the Defenders.
*Shooting Star*: Victoria Star is another regular human. She is the partner of Texas Twister. Shooting Star uses paralyzing bullets, and her shoes let her stand in Texas Twister's tornadoes.
*Songbird*: Melissa Gold also appeared on the Super Hero Squad Show. As Songbird, she can fly and create sonic blasts. How are there not any sound-based characters yet?
*Spinner*: Spinner has a really interesting power. It's both unique and not at the same time. Spinner has the power to get a differnet power every day. So, in SHSO, she could get the same attacks and emotes as a random character every day. For example, one day she might act exactly like Titanium Man, the next day she could be Iceman. It could allow players to test out characters they don't have yet. If this could be done, it should be.
*Terraformer*: Terraformer is a sentient plant created by Plantman who looks pretty similar to Groot. He has powers like Plantman, so he can control plants around him.
*Texas Twister*: Drew Daniels, the Texas Twister, got his powers from a tornado that destroyed a nuclear power plant. The obvious effect of a radioactive tornado is being able to create tornadoes. This would be a unique and fun power.
*Triathlon*: Triathlon is the second 3-D Man. His real name is Delroy Garrett Jr. Triathlon is three times stronger, faster, and more agile than a regular person. He can also see disguised Skrulls.
*Zero-G*: Alex Power is a member of Power Pack (which I think might be the next animated Marvel movie). His powers are like Graviton's: he can control gravity. He can use this power to fly.

----------


## Nemesis Enforcer

Glad to hear about the Juggernaut voice interaction, hopefully he does get released in the coming months, as well as many of the other villains in the game that have yet to become playable.

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

> Glad to hear about the Juggernaut voice interaction, hopefully he does get released in the coming months, as well as many of the other villains in the game that have yet to become playable.


Me too. They still need to add Annihilus, Avengers Loki, Bullseye, Classic Loki, Dormammu, Enchantress, Fin Fang Foom, Juggernaut, Kingpin, Malekith, Mole Man, Onslaught, Red Skull, Surtur, Wendigo, and Ymir.

----------


## CenturianSpy

While looking over the latest CBR Codebreaker findings, I finally realize it looks like an Annihilator Theme. I hope we'll be seeing the names Quasar, Ikon, and Cosmos in future reports. Until then here's a list of R3s of everyone's favorite Korbonite cyborg, Beta Ray Bill. You'll see many of these could also belong on Thor's R3s, for BRB is a Rehash of Thor. This current Annihilator has been around in comics since 1983 and was purposely drawn to look like a villain. His battles with Thor are legendary. His fight with Hulk in the cartoon _Planet Hulk_ is the best I've seen in that genre. What Gaz could give us with a few minor tweaks of his current character could bring MANY new characters. So, let's break this storm and get into this Skuttlebutt (if you don't get that pun, read more comics):

Repaint- AKA Reskin. An exact or near exact duplicate hero in terms of combo & PUs/HU. We have just a few of these in SHSO: AAIM, White Phoenix, Classic Daredevil, Avenging Wolverine etc.Retread- Same hero different combos, PUs and HU. Examples: Swashbuckling Nightcrawler and Pirate Deadpool.Rehash- Similar hero similar combo, PUs, and HU. Examples: Red Hulk, Rescue, Beta Ray Bill.




1. *Beta Ray Bill*: Earth-616 (Multiple Earths). Bill's blue & gold variant. 
2. *Beta Ray Bill*: Earth-616. This is the Cosmic version of Bill. Odin and the Silver Surfer combined the Odinforce and Power Cosmic to revive Bill.
3. *Beta Ray Bill*: Earth-634962. This version is from the Silver Surfer Cartoon of 1998.
4. *Beta Ray Bill*: Earth-8096. Bill in his Korbonite, non-Asgardian garb from the EMH cartoon.
5. *Beta Ray Bill*: Earth-616. Bill's Korbonite automaton form.
6. *Beta Ray Bill*: Earth-TRN171. Season 2- Episode 15 of SHS. How great would it be to fight with a push broom as janitor Beta Ray Bill?
7. *Throg*: Multiple Earths (mainly Earth 616). Simon Walterson was a football star who suffered a knee injury. His pregnant wife was killed. Simon went to a gypsy (Enchantress in disguise) to communicate with his recently dead wife, and after failure to pay her for her services, she turned him into the frog, PuddleGulp. PuddleGulp later became Throg after receiving a sliver of Mjolnir from Toothgnasher (one of Thor's asgardian rams that pulls his chariot). An Ant-Man size Throg would be awesome.
8-9. *Thunderstrike*: Multiple Earths (mainly Earth-616). Eric Masterson aided an injured Thor, saving his life. Thor bonded (put some of his DNA into Eric) himself with Eric and Eric later was given the Asgardian mace Thunderstrike. 
10. *Thunderstrike II*: Earth-616. Kevin Masterson is Eric's son and member of the Avenger's Academy.
11-14. *Red*: Earth-616. Roger "Red" Norvell fell in love with Sif while making a documentary on Asgard. Loki gave him powers to destroy Thor. Odin later adopted him and bestowed him Megingjord, which is Thor's belt of power. Odin also gave him a mystical hammer named "Crusher".
15. *Thor Girl*: Earth-616 (Multiple Earths- she's usually naked or draped in bolt of fabric on any Earth but 616). AKA Designate. Tarene is an Asgardian goddess who has been foretold to be an evolutionary-causing being. She is rescued from Thanos by Thor and re-images herself as him.
16. *Thena*: Earth-982. Thena Thorsdottir is Thor's daughter. She broke her first Asgardian hammer on J2s helmet and now wields a one-ton titanium-alloy hammer created by Jarvis.
17. *Natasha*: Earth-23223. Natalia Romanova (the Black Widow) was found worthy by Mjolnir during an epic fight against Jormungand, the Midgard Serpent.
18. *Thena*: Multiple Earths (mainly Earth-616). AKA Azura AKA Corona. This Thena is the Eternal and with all the similar powers of Bill she also has mental powers of telepathy, telekinesis, and illusion making. She battles with a bladed spear.
19. *Woden*: Earth-691. One of Thor's children with Sif, Woden often fights alongside of the 31st Century GotG. He possesses Mjolnir.
20. *Bravado*: Earth-9811. Son of Thor and Enchantress, Balder Blake can not fly, nor does he have an Asgardian weapon. What Bravado does have is Asgardian strength and MAGIC.
21. *Magni*: Earth-3515 (Multiple Earths). The last son of Thor, at least on this list, also wielded Mjolnir.
22. *Thor 2099*: Earth-928. Reverend Cecil McAdam is the leader of the Church of Thor. He was given "Thor-like" powers by Avatarr, the head of Alchemax.
23. *Hammer*: Earth-616 (Multiple Earths). This Thor counterpart of the Hydra Four is already coded in the game as playable...when are we getting him?
24. *Thorpool*: Earth-616 (Multiple Earths). AKA Beta Ray Wade. More versions of Deadpool, please! He'd be a Retread of Deadpool and a Rehas of Thor & BRB.
25. *Spider-Thor*: Earth-616. Words can't describe how cool this would be in SHSO.
26. *Zola Thor*: Earth-616. Arnim Zola's hypermutated team The Unvenger's version of Thor. He carries an axe and is covered in nails.

As you can see there are many, many directions that Gaz can go with the Beta Ray Bill character, which leads me to ask these questions: Is there going to be an Annihilator Theme? Would you buy BRB in his SHS janitor garb? Are we going to get any Pet Avengers? Which Thunderstrike will come first? Which version of a female Thor will we see first? Will we ever see any of Thor's children in the game? Why haven't the Hydra Four been released as playable, yet? Will we ever get Arnim Zola content? How great are Thorpool and Spider-Thor?

Stay Tuned, True Believers! Next up, Bad luck crossing your path.

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

> 7. Throg: Multiple Earths (mainly Earth 616). Simon Walterson was a football star who suffered a knee injury. His pregnant wife was killed. Simon went to a gypsy (Enchantress in disguise) to communicate with his recently dead wife, and after failure to pay her for her services, she turned him into the frog, PuddleGulp. PuddleGulp later became Throg after receiving a sliver of Mjolnir from Toothgnasher (one of Thor's asgardian rams that pulls his chariot). An Ant-Man size Throg would be awesome.


Gaz get on dis now!

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> Gaz get on dis now!


Especially since Gaz put him in Marvel Heroes already. I mean, there can be a Pet Avengers/animals theme, can't there? Dogpool's already appeared in an emote.

----------


## roneers

> I use Notepad++ and the path to the folders for viewing is: User>Appdata>LocalLow>Unity>WebPlayer>Cache>SHS. Bear in mind you need to either search for the Appdata folder via Run or unlock hidden files with a command I can't remember off the top of my head. There is a lot of files in that section so it will take a long time to find the right ones that have anything noteworthy. Another note is that this is for Windows 7. Meaning if you have a Mac, Windows 8 or anything else. It will be different.


So, I tried it, but the only things I get to see are a lot of nulls and other things that happen to be completely elusive to me.
Not a single useful thing in it. Am I doing it wrong?

----------


## magenta

> So, I tried it, but the only things I get to see are a lot of nulls and other things that happen to be completely elusive to me.
> Not a single useful thing in it. Am I doing it wrong?


Only a few of the files are readable. Try looking at this file that contains the XML for text shown in the game:
b94b42f11bdabf0bb8fe5291c0f6d22cca8d27bb\CustomAss  etBundle-62f0543e966ece3459d2bb97c87eff32

This file is only for the current version of the game. The next time there is an update, a new file will be created. Here is an older version of the same data:
a3012f7c847e7989957a7d17ae7a972c803a2ff6\CustomAss  etBundle-711cb42fb145eff4cabb0b0246cf6317

You can compare the versions to see what was added in each update.

----------


## magenta

> While looking over the latest CBR Codebreaker findings, I finally realize it looks like an Annihilator Theme. I hope we'll be seeing the names Quasar, Ikon, and Cosmos in future reports.


Annihilus, Onslaught, Juggernaut looks like a playable villains theme to me.




> 7. Throg: Multiple Earths (mainly Earth 616). Simon Walterson was a football star who suffered a knee injury. His pregnant wife was killed. Simon went to a gypsy (Enchantress in disguise) to communicate with his recently dead wife, and after failure to pay her for her services, she turned him into the frog, PuddleGulp. PuddleGulp later became Throg after receiving a sliver of Mjolnir from Toothgnasher (one of Thor's asgardian rams that pulls his chariot). An Ant-Man size Throg would be awesome.


Simon Walterson? Cute name. I never read Thor, but I have fond memories of Walter Simonson from his X-Factor days.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Only a few of the files are readable.


All files have readable text that says what the file is...but very few are worth reading. Files with "VO relationship" & "Expanded Tool Tip" files are a priority of mine.




> Annihilus, Onslaught, Juggernaut looks like a playable villains theme to me.


I agree with the playable villain theme (Gaz usually gives us naughty & nice characters this time of year), and I also see a potential Annihilator Theme with Ronan & Gladiator becoming more visible in the game files. I hope we'll see Magus or Blastaar in upcoming files...but we'll probably get another Thanos mission IF I'm right about this theme.

Edit: Ronan, Gladiator, Annihilus (along with Super Skrull) are also members of the Galactic Council. So, that may be a theme, too. Especially with the recent Mr. Knife arc.

----------


## roneers

> Only a few of the files are readable. Try looking at this file that contains the XML for text shown in the game:
> b94b42f11bdabf0bb8fe5291c0f6d22cca8d27bb\CustomAss  etBundle-62f0543e966ece3459d2bb97c87eff32
> 
> This file is only for the current version of the game. The next time there is an update, a new file will be created. Here is an older version of the same data:
> a3012f7c847e7989957a7d17ae7a972c803a2ff6\CustomAss  etBundle-711cb42fb145eff4cabb0b0246cf6317
> 
> You can compare the versions to see what was added in each update.





> All files have readable text that says what the file is...but very few are worth reading. Files with "VO relationship" & "Expanded Tool Tip" files are a priority of mine.


Thank you both! I'll try again with some other codes, (looking at the code first before opening)

sorry centurion, i still don't succeed in multi-quoting correctly, so your name is not on you quote

----------


## CenturianSpy

Felicia Hardy and her Black Cat persona predates DC's Catwoman. An interesting character she originally had no superpowers but trained herself to be an expert fighter/acrobat/thief (like her father) after being raped in college. She gained her superpower of "bad-luck" manipulation through Kingpin's experiments (he did it as a punishment for stealing from him) and her cat-like powers only came from Dr.Strange as he removed the bad-luck 'hex' from Peter. Comics generally have a long-line of cat-people within their pages, Marvel is no exception. Here are a few R3s that Gaz should consider based on Felicia:

Repaint- AKA Reskin. An exact or near exact duplicate hero in terms of combo & PUs/HU. We have just a few of these in SHSO: AAIM, White Phoenix, Classic Daredevil, Avenging Wolverine etc.Retread- Same hero different combos, PUs and HU. Examples: Swashbuckling Nightcrawler and Pirate Deadpool.Rehash- Similar hero similar combo, PUs, and HU. Examples: Red Hulk, Rescue, Beta Ray Bill.



1. *Black Cat*: Earth-2301. The Mangaverse designs are fantastic. This version of Felicia is a cyborg and should have stronger attacks.
2. *Black Cat*: Earth-616. This outfit is from the mid-2000's series with Wolverine. Also known as her "Claws" look by the books of the same name. I think this is the most likely alt version of Black Cat.
3. *Black Cat*: Earth-1610. The Ultimate version of Felicia Hardy. I'd like to see her with a Zodiac Key PU or HU, sniper gun PU, and a grappling hook PU.
4. *Black Cat*: Earth-58163. This is the "House of M" version of Felicia. Felicia also has the ability to cause bad luck to an opponent, a feat that Gaz has overlooked. This could be done in SHSO by having baddies attack each other...a nice P2.
5. *Black Cat*: Earth-616. Felicia wearing Peter's top. Too sexy for SHSO, but EVERY character needs an esoteric version.
6-7. *Black Cat*: Earth-TRN009. These two versions of Felicia are from the video game "Spider-Man: Web of Shadows". Felicia gets a little too close to the symbiote.
8. *Black Cat*: Earth-TRN376. Felicia's uni in _The Amazing Spider-Man 2_ 2014 video game.
9. *Black Cat*: Earth-TRN376. Felicia's uni in _The Amazing Spider-Man_ 2012 video game.
10-13. *Hepzibah*: Earth-616 (multiple Earths). The Starjammer's Mephitisoid member. Her skunk-like race was under Shi'ar rule. She has the ability to release pheremones that can "mind-control" others, which would make a great PU. PU...skunk...get it?
14. *White Tiger*: Multiple Earths. This version of the amulet wearing White Tiger is clearly Ava and not Angela del Toro. How can you tell? By her full mask.
15. *White Tiger*: Earth-616 (Multiple Earths). No full mask = Angela del Toro. She's Ava's niece...or I should say was Ava's niece.
16. *Hellcat*: Multiple Earths. Patricia "Patsy" Walker has been around since 1944. She uses her cable-claws, grappling hooks attached to her wrists, to fight and get around. That yellow/blue uniform predates the classic X-Men look by decades.
17. *Black Panther*: Earth-6706. A post-Apocalyptic version of this Wakandan warrior. She led a group of super-powered humans called the Bloodforce.


As you can see there are some interesting alts and some new heroines that are possible just from Black Cat. Here's my favorite part, the questions. I really enjoy the Manga-style outfits, will we see any of these? Are we going to see any more Ultimate versions of our heroes/villains? How about some House of M content? Who doesn't want a Starjammer Theme? Is the "special" Avenger theme Gaz has spoken of, The Mighty Avengers? Or, will that theme be based on the Age of Ultron movie? Will we ever get an Avengers Academy theme? How about a Defenders theme? When will the Golden/Silver Age get some love?

Stay Tuned, True Believers! Next episode: Waka, Waka, Wakandan- Black Panther.

----------


## CenturianSpy

P1: Juggerpunch
P2: Rock and Roll
P3: Cyttorak Charge


*New Sidekicks*



1. *Nova*
2. *Nova, Sam Alexander*
3. *Ms. Marvel*
4. *Dark Surfer* *Note that RCL has won this already in an Ultronic Box
5. *Chitauri*- Three of these guys: Rifle, Bazooka, and LT. (Lieutenant)




Last week we informed you of the new Holiday mission. This week we're informing you the Crisis version will award the *Ho-Ho Cube*


Stay Tuned, True Believers!

----------


## Nemesis Enforcer

Finally, something concrete for Juggernaut. This report has just put a big smile on my face.  :Smile: 

Now I can stop complaining about him not being in the game.

Now we just need Man-Thing, Howard the Duck, Hercules, Dazzler, Lady Deadpool, Ka-Zar, Jubilee, Professor X, Bishop, Namor, Skaar, Movie Thanos, Sauron, all the other non-playable villains... :P

Okay, I'll stop complaining like an old grump.

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

> Felicity Hardy and her Black Cat persona predates DC's Catwoman. An interesting character she originally had no superpowers but trained herself to be an expert fighter/acrobat/thief (like her father) after being raped in college. She gained her superpower of "bad-luck" manipulation through Kingpin's experiments (he did it as a punishment for stealing from him) and her cat-like powers only came from Dr.Strange as he removed the bad-luck 'hex' from Peter. Comics generally have a long-line of cat-people within their pages, Marvel is no exception. Here are a few R3s that Gaz should consider based on Felicity:
> 
> Repaint- AKA Reskin. An exact or near exact duplicate hero in terms of combo & PUs/HU. We have just a few of these in SHSO: AAIM, White Phoenix, Classic Daredevil, Avenging Wolverine etc.Retread- Same hero different combos, PUs and HU. Examples: Swashbuckling Nightcrawler and Pirate Deadpool.Rehash- Similar hero similar combo, PUs, and HU. Examples: Red Hulk, Rescue, Beta Ray Bill.
> 
> 
> 
> 1. *Black Cat*: Earth-2301. The Mangaverse designs are fantastic. This version of Felicity is a cyborg and should have stronger attacks.
> 2. *Black Cat*: Earth-616. This outfit is from the mid-2000's series with Wolverine. Also known as her "Claws" look by the books of the same name. I think this is the most likely alt version of Black Cat.
> 3. *Black Cat*: Earth-1610. The Ultimate version of Felicity Hardy. I'd like to see her with a Zodiac Key PU or HU, sniper gun PU, and a grappling hook PU.
> ...


Umm... Black Cat's name is Felicia Hardy. Felicity is her daughter from MC2. But,  that said, she still does need more  costumes. She was one  of the best characters in  Spectacular Spider-Man. White Tiger (Ava) would be nice too, as well as more Ultimate characters.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Umm... Black Cat's name is Felicia Hardy. Felicity is her daughter from MC2.


<laughs> at least I was consistent with that error...no excuses, I transposed their names.

Edit: For the life of me I've been trying to figure out why I transposed their names because I fear my age is causing this mind slippage. Then I saw it (again), my top three friend recommendations on Facebook are "Felicity Smoak", and have been for quite some time. She's VERY pretty and my subconscious must have been manipulated. So, I'm not stupid just weak-minded when it comes to pretty ladies.

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

*Top 3 Olympians*
Why aren't any of the Greek gods in this game yet? They were in the Super Hero Squad Show!

*Hercules*: In the Super Hero Squad Show, Hercules was a rival of Thor. He's the Greek god of strength, the only missing member of the Champions, and could pave the way for Amadeus Cho.
*Ares*: Ares is the Greek god of war. He was also a Dark Avenger. In missions, Ares could use a lot of ancient weapons. He could be a reward for a mission-based achievement. 
*Zeus*: Zeus is the king of the Greek gods and also appeared on the Super Hero Squad Show. He's kind of like the cunterpart to Odin. The main reason I want Zeus is so there can be more electric-powered characters.

*Top 3 Liberty Legion Members*
SHSO needs some more Golden Age characters. Right now, there's just Captain America and Bucky.

*Whizzer*: Robert Frank got his power of super-speed from being injected with mongoose blood after a cobra bite. Quicksilver is the only speedster in the game with an ugly costume at the moment. There should be another.
*Jack Frost*: Jack Frost is a Frost Giant banished to Midgard because he was so small. He's very similar to Iceman, and could be the second criokinetic character in SHSO.
*Blue Diamond*: Elton Morrow found a blue piece of the Lifestone tree in Antarctica. It was blown up, and pieces of it became embedded in him, giving him superpowers. As the Blue Diamond, Morrow has super strength.

*Top 3 Secret Avengers*
Spy mentioned a special Avengers theme. In the unlikely event that it's the Civil War Secret Avengers, these are the members I most want added.

*Dagger*: Tandy Bowen got her powers in the same way as Cloak and Mr. Negative. She's the partner of Cloak. Dagger's main power is being able to shoot daggers made of light from her hands.
*Kate Bishop*: Kate Bishop, the second Hawkeye, is my second favorite Young Avenger (after Hulkling). She has no powers, but uses Hawkeye's bow, as well as Swordsman's sword, Mockingbird's staves, and Black Widow's utility belt. Kate is basically a combination of the most famous non-powered superheroes.
*Justice*: Justice is the Earth-616 counterpart  to Major Victory of the original Guardians of the Galaxy. This version of Vance Astrovik is a mutant telekinetic.

----------


## CenturianSpy

So you want to be a superhero? How about a genius? How about a king? T'Challa is all three. I squealed when I saw that there will be a live action Black Panther movie and he will also be included in the next Captain America movie. I love his comics and the cartoon. I love the relationship between an Avenger and an X-Men. I love the dichotomy between a isolationist-tribal culture who is techno-superior. I love the King of the Dead/Necropolis story. We simply need more Wakanda content. Here's a good start with many Wakandans and some R3s that would be easy for Gaz to include:

Repaint- AKA Reskin. An exact or near exact duplicate hero in terms of combo & PUs/HU. We have just a few of these in SHSO: AAIM, White Phoenix, Classic Daredevil, Avenging Wolverine etc.Retread- Same hero different combos, PUs and HU. Examples: Swashbuckling Nightcrawler and Pirate Deadpool.Rehash- Similar hero similar combo, PUs, and HU. Examples: Red Hulk, Rescue, Beta Ray Bill.




1. *Black Panther*: Earth-616. Who wouldn't want T'Challa in the Panther God Armor with the Ebony Blade?
2. *Black Panther*: Earth-2301. The Mangaverse has T'Challa the actual Panther God as well a shaman who can utilize magic. 1st of two avatars of T'Challa.
3. *Black Panther*: Earth-161.  Was the ComicCon 2011 picture this version of Black Panther or Shuri?
4. *Black Panther*: Earth-616. This tribal version of T'Challa has Vibranium, Wolverine-style claws from his wrist instead of the fingertip anti-metal. What's the deal with anti-metal in the game, anyways <cue Jared's evil laugh>?
5. *Black Panther*: Earth-616. Tony Stark helps T'Challa design a Heavy Duty armor.
6. *Black Panther*: Multiple Earths (Earth-22795 pictured). Black Panther + cape.
7. *Black Panther*: Earth-616. T'Challa takes over Hell's Kitchen in this _Man Without Fear_ uniform. This is SWEET.
8. *Black Panther*: Earth-NOIR (though considered Earth-616). This costume is from the _Black & White: A Crime Story_ '02-'03 arc. Pants, trench coat, and guns.
9. *Black Panther*: Earth-97618. This is the _Timeslip_ version of the Black Panther, in a world were the rest of the world does not know about Vibranium.
10. *Falcon*: Earth-2301. The 2nd avatar of T'Challa in the Mangaverse. The Panther God can transform into this flying counterpart. Again he has mystical/magical powers as well. This version would be as close to any in being all three of Repaints, Retreads, AND Rehashes.
11. *Black Panther*: Earth-616. Black Panther + tribal garb + shield. Would that shield be considered racially insensitive?
12. *Black Panther*: Earth-616. T'Challa's grandpa.
13. *Black Panther*: Earth-616. T'Challa wearing his "Heroes for Hire" uniform with guns and gadgets.
14-16. *Black Panther- Shuri*: Multiple Earths (mainly Earth-616). The current Black Panther, now that T'Challa is the King of the Dead. Seems easy to give us a female version of the Black Panther. Hopefully Gaz would give her the Spear of Bashenga, her "shock nets", and her electric truncheon. Her versions also remind me that Black Panther should have energy weapons and an energy shield. Shuri is going to show up on some later lists, too...
17. *Coal Tiger*: Earth-355. This is the Gatherer version of T'Challa and was based on the original Kirby designs for Black Panther.
18. *Panther*: Earth-1119 (multiple Earths). This Exile, T'Chacka,  is the son of T'Challa and Storm. A smaller version of Black Panther + cape.
19. *Coal Tiger*: Earth-982. T'Chacka II. The son of T'Challa is more cat-like and a member of the A-Next Team.
20. *Azari*: Multiple Earths (started in Earth-555326). Azari is the son of T'Challa and Storm and has his dad's Panther Herb powers and his mom's electrokinesis. 
21. *Bashenga*: Earth-616. Retconned to be the first Black Panther. He was the first to find the vibranium mound and was granted a visit by Bast (The Panther God) of the Ennead (Heliopolitans/Egyptian gods) who gave him the Panther Herb plant.
22. *White Tiger*: Multiple Earths (mainly Earth-616). Hector Ayala became the first White Tiger when combining the three Sons of the Tiger/Jade Tiger amulets (he wears them around his neck). 
23-24. *White Tiger*: Earth-616. Kasper Cole was a police officer who stole a Black Panther costume and later took a synthetic version of the the Panther Herb (given to him by Killmonger) and wields two guns and a Vibro-dagger. He is a member of The Crew with Josiah al hajj Saddiq (AKA Josiah X AKA Justice) and Junta.
25-26. *American Panther*: Earth-616 (many consider this Earth-NOIR). A cop who takes a Black Panther costume in the _Black & White: A Crime Story_. Why do cops keep taking Black Panther's uniform?
27-28. *Mad-Dog*: Earth-616 (multiple Earths). Robert "Buzz" Baxter was married to Patsy Walker (Hellcat) before he underwent voluntary genetic experimentation from Roxxon's Mutagenic Dept. He should have a bite attack.
29. *Death Tiger*: Earth-616 (multiple Earths). A leader of the Wakandan Death cult.
30. *White Wolf*: Earth-616. T'Challa's adoptive brother (his parents died in a plane crash in Wakanda) is the head of the Hatut Zeraze, the Wakandan secret police.

As you can see just a few minor tweaks, a little extra coding, and Gaz can deliver to us many more characters to buy, earn, or craft. Here's my questions: Was the picture from CC11 Shuri or a differently garbed T'Challa? Will we see the Ebony Blade in SHSO? If so, whose hands will it be in? Would you buy a Black Panther caped-repaint? Which version of White Tiger will we get first? WHEN are we getting Shuri? Is Gaz going to update Black Panther with his 'King of the Dead' powers? Is Killmonger coming to the game? Are we getting any Roxxon content? Are we getting any of BP's kids? *Most importantly*, are we getting ANY more Wakandan content? How great would a Wakandan Theme with Shuri, Azari, and a new costumed T'Challa with a Man-Ape mission be (especially if it was a jungle mission)?

Stay Tuned, True Believers! Next Episode: Scarle...er...Black Widow.

----------


## CenturianSpy

1. *Ant-Man #3*: Is Eric O'Grady coming with this film next year? *OOPS! Scott Lang is this Ant-Man.
2. *Angela: Asgard's Assassin #4*: An Asgard theme would be nice.
3. *All-New X-Men #39*: Bendis-style X-men unis.
4. *Amazing Spider-Man #16*: Is *The Wraith* popular enough for a Spidey Theme? Maybe we'll get Kingpin's successor, too.
5. *Avengers #42*: Interesting...*Annihilus*, *Gladiator*, and *Ronan the Accuser* on the same cover...where did I see that before?
6. *Avengers #43*: It's been a while since I couldn't name everyone on a cover...this team befuddles me...
7. *Avengers World #18*: Perhaps we'll see Bobby da Costa AKA *Sunspot*.
8. *Captain America & The Mighty Avengers #6*: Surely we'll get Sam as the New Cap next year. Will we also get *Monica Rambeau* and *Ava Ayala*, though?
9. *Captain Marvel #13*: Will we ever see Carol Danvers' Repaint or Rehash?
10. *Deathlok #6*: This character is becoming more popular.
11. *Guardians of the Galaxy #25*: Who doesn't want *Magik*?
12. *All-New Ghost Rider #12*: Every information I've seen says this will be the last year of Robbie Reyes in that role.
13. *GotG 3000 #6*: From the left- *Charlie-27*, *Major Vance Astro*, *Starhawk*, *Yondu*, and *Martinex*. This team is missing from our little game.
14. *Guardians Team-Up #14*: We should be getting *Ronan* early 2015.
15. *All-New Hawkeye #1*: Will we see *Kate Bishop* next year?
16. *Howard the Duck #1*: Who we getting for April Fools Day next year? Because I have a nomination.
17. *Hulk #13*: If you don't know the Gamma Corps, you should.
18. *Inhumans #13*: I can't wait for the day for the first Inhuman name spotted in the game files.
19. *Magneto #16*: The Marvel NOW! black outfit is amazing...
20. *Nightcrawler #12*: I wonder if Gaz actually looks at these?
21. *Operation: S.I.N. #3*: With the Agent Carter TV miniseries coming, will we see a SHSO tie-in?
22. *The Punisher #16*: I figure there will be more *Crossbones* fans, soon.
23. *Silk #2*: What happened to the Spider-Verse theme alluded to in the Massively live stream event?
24. *Spider-Man 2099 #10*: This Hulk fanboy wants *Maestro Hulk*.
25. *Spider-Man & The X-Men #4*: Will the team of *Rockslide, Glob Herman, Shark Girl, Eye Boy, Hellion, Ernst, and No-Girl* find Gaz love?.
26. *Spider-Gwen #2*: Seriously, what happened to the Spider-Verse theme alluded to in the Massively live stream event?
27. *Superior Iron Man #6*: The "Inevitable" IM.
28. *Thor #6*: I think we should get an all female Asgard theme.
29. *The Unbeatable Squirrel Girl #3*: New "Flying Squirrel Girl Suit"...this will probably make her R3 list.
30. *Uncanny Avengers #3*: 2015 will be the "Woman of Marvel" year for Marvel, will Gaz follow suit?
31. *Wolverines #12*: Shall we see *Lady Deathstrike* or *Shogun* next year? Or ever?
32. *Uncanny X-Men #33*: Saved the best for last. While some see *Magik*, I see *MARVEL MONSTERS*!!!

Gaz could fill all of 2015 with just these select March covers...

Stay Tuned, True Believers!

----------


## Harpoon

> 1. *Ant-Man #3*: Is Eric O'Grady coming with his film next year?


Lang's the one getting a film, so no, I imagine O'Grady won't be coming. =P

Do hope Annihilus turns up soon.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Do hope Annihilus turns up soon.


Should be Thursday...or if they give us the new Holiday mission, next Thursday.

----------


## Iridescent Gardener

Hello all! Due to the Christmas mood I've just made a short list of characters I want to see in the game!  :Embarrassment: 



*1- Polaris:* I would love to play with another "metal bender", and all Magneto's children would be in the game! (Although Pietro and Wanda don't seem to be his children anymore)
*2- Songbird:* I love her, one of my favorite marvel character, I want her to scream, make sound constructs and fly with those pretty wings!
*3- Speedball:* Another one of my favorites, he could have bouncing spots in the zones to ricochet around (maybe Mr. Fantastic could have it too! By turning into a ball and "poing").
*4- Marvel Now Storm:* Although she has many cool styles, I particularly like this one 'cause it has the cape and the mohawk, she could have a hybrid chain of atacks going from charging inside a tornado and calling down lightning, to wind blasts, hail and rain.
*5- Northstar:* I love him, tough personality, cool hairstyle and great representation, he should be as fast as Gamora in his combos!
*6- Stepford Cuckos:* Mindee, Phoebe and Celeste are the remaining Stepford Cuckos, the three sisters should be a "three characters as one character", I don't know if it's possible but would be so cool!

There are many many others like Professor X, Forge, Toad, Bishop, Captain Marvel (Carol) and Misty Knight but I've decided to make it short. Hope to see more lists from you squadies!

----------


## CenturianSpy

FINALLY!!!



*Professor X*- Charles is doing the Mission Briefing for the upcoming Holiday mission and was secretly talked about in the latest Squad Time episode. 




*Nighthawk*- Hopefully we'll see some more Squadron Supreme names...

Stay Tuned, True Believers!

----------


## Charles LePage

> *Nighthawk*- Hopefully we'll see some more Squadron Supreme names...


Funny, when I see Nighthawk, I think Defenders.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Funny, when I see Nighthawk, I think Defenders.


<laughs> Your age is showing (I'd walk 500 miles and I'd walk 500 more for a Defenders Theme)...



This pic explains the Squadron Supreme reference.

----------


## DominoK

> FINALLY!!!
> 
> 
> 
> *Professor X*- Charles is doing the Mission Briefing for the upcoming Holiday mission and was secretly talked about in the latest Squad Time episode.


*FINNNALLLLYYY!!!*

Looks like I'll have to find a new signature!!  :Big Grin: 

I really hope he's not just a regular buy at the shop. I hope he's a mystery box or something. The leader of the X-Men should be a little difficult to obtain.

----------


## roneers

It's been a looooooong time since I did a dual or even posted a list in this thread. But today  I AM BACK!!!
I did a dual on animal heroes with centurion. Hope you enjoy it!


1.	Howard the duck: The obvious first choice for this list! It’s a weird talking duck who would fit perfectly with this game. Give him some cool ‘Quack Fu’ moves and I think everyone who plays this game would love him. (maybe get rid of the cigar though) For powers, maybe a yellow cab in which he drives over the enemies and as for the hero-up an awesome and powerful quack fu move. 
2.	Lockjaw: Although he could be a sidekick too. (probably more chance for that.) I would love to just see him in the game. I am going for the sidekick side with this character. He should be able to create crafting parts and to be summoned in a mission. And in the mission he attacks by teleporting towards enemies and then biting and holding the enemy for a while. Another great thing which comes with him. If we see him, we can guess that we’ll see the Inhumans too.
3.	Hulk Bunny: “Hulk-Bunny strongest there is!!!!” How funny would it be to play as this! Punching the enemy in the face with a rabbit while hopping all over the place. Maybe even while teaming up with Spider-Ham. He should have the same jumping abilities as the other hulks and as for his powers; Power 1, Big Bunny Hop. Hulk jumps on the enemy from a distance. Power 2, Cutest there is: Since he is a bunny, maybe people could find him cute. (maybe, his looks don’t really help him) But he would make these huge eyes which lowers the enemies attack power and defence. Power 3, Hyperactive Hopping: Hulk Bunny Jumps onto the enemies multiple times for big damage. Hero-Up: Hulk Jumps in the air, lands very hard leaving a mark in the shape of a bunny which damages everyone around him.
4.	Invisible Gorilla: I really couldn’t find much about her, but you gotta agree, we have a serious lack of monkeys in this game. And that is where she comes in, the one and only Invisible Gorilla. She is a monkey and we really need another version of her. For her powers she could have: Power 1, Fruit Fest: She throws invisible banana’s all around her damaging anyone who comes into contact with it. Power 2, Invisiswing: she grabs hold of a vine and swings towards the enemy turning invisible in the process. Power 3, Monkey See, Monkey  Do: She starts dancing around making the enemies around her dance too and they’re not stopping for a while. Hero-Up: She tries to peel a banana but doesn’t succeed. Full of rage she roars at the banana, accidentally dealing serious damage to anyone around her.
5.	Nick furry: How couldn’t I put the leader of S.H.E.E.P. in here. (I think he would have me tracked and taken care of if I forgot him. He commands the Scavengers in a fight against evil. For his powers he should do the same things as avengers Nick Fury, but with animals. 
Power 1 Cocogrenade Gun; He grabs a gun with a coconut in it. It hits and explodes on the enemy it’s fired on. Power 2, Fury of the Furries: He would roar very loud giving him a and the rest of the team a damage boost. Power 3, Support from Squackeye: He would ask this version of Hawkeye for help and arrows are shot on the enemy. Hero-Up: He would yell: Iron-Mouse hit them hard! And this funny version of Iron-Man would seriously damage all the enemies around Nick Furry
6.	Zabu: Why is he not in the game yet! It’s a Sabretooth Tiger! Sabretooth even wants him as a pet (according to the shs series) He should be able to double-jump in zones and in missions he should be able to do all kinds of prehistoric stuff. Power 1, Claws of the Savage: He claws the enemy in front of him leaving him falling on the ground. Power 2,  jump of justice: He jumps onto multiple enemies dealing a nice amount of damage. Power 3, Savage Hunger: He bites enemies multiple times gaining a health boost in the process. Hero-Up: He roars and Ka-Zar comes to help him for some time.
7.	Throg: “The frog of Thunder walks among you!” I think that could be one of my favourite lines in the entire game. I’m surprised that that he isn’t in the game yet. I mean, a lot of kids would love to play with this. He also should have a voice over with mr. Fantastic: ‘If you take me to Biology Class once again, I will take measurements!’  For his powers he should have Power 1, Thunder strike: He grabs his hammer and fires a lightning bolt towards the enemy. Power 2, Fly catcher: He fires his tongue towards the enemy, bringing it in close. Then hits it away with his hammer. Power 3 Fear the Frog: He twirls with his hammer and then makes a huge lightning powered uppercut for serious damage to the enemies he hits. Hero-Up: He fires a lot of lightning around him giving him a lightning force field which does damage on contact
8.	Captain americat: Justice itself, only in the form of your favourite pet. He fights in the Scavengers for Justice and America. I want him to double-Jump in zone and have a power-emote in which he spits a hairball, just like cats always seem to do in cartoons. For his powers he should have: Power 1, shield throw: Like a lot of Captain Americas, he hurls his shield and hits the enemy with it. Power 2, Angry Cat: He meows very mean and all his hairs are standing right up! He looks mean and gains a huge damage boost!  Power 3, the first scavenger!:  he rises his shield then bashes into all the enemies in rage with his shield. Hero—Up: He calls Spider-Ham, Hulk-Bunny and Iron Mouse for help, and they help you for a while.
9.	Dogpool: This beautiful help of Deadpool is just missing in the game. He could be a sidekick, but I would love to play as him in a mission. He can be just as crazy and hard-hitting as Deadpool is. For his powers he should have: Power 1, Fetch! A stick is thrown on the enemy and Dogpool grab it, pushing the enemy on the floor in the process. Power 2, Healthy Hound: Dogpool howls gaining a health boost and an armor boost. Power 3, Digging it!: Dogpool starts to dig hitting enemies around him with a lot of earth. Hero-Up: Dogpool starts chasing it’s tail hitting everyone around him one or multiple times!
10.	Devil dinosaur: Do I have to say anything about it? Well since reptile doesn’t fully change, we don’t really have a dinosaur yet. Plus it appear in the series in a wolverine centered episode. For his powers he should have: Power 1, Roar of rage!: He roars hitting everyone in front of him. Power 2, Time for teeth: He smiles, showing his teeth to the enemy lowering it’s damage and speed for a while. Power 3, Dashingly painful:  He runs forward in a straight line, knocking everything down in his path. Hero-Up: He Jumps in the air and lands leaving a T-Rex mark in the ground damaging anything in it.

Some suggestions on a next list would be appreciated!

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

*Most Wanted Irregular Characters*

irregular.jpg

1. Howard The Duck - Come on SHSO, get this wacky alien into the game! At least as a kick to the side!

2. Doop - Yes, Doop.

3. H.E.R.B.I.E. - Strange how SHSO hasn't put in the hover motherboard. He was one of the Main Characters in Season 2!

4. Old Lace - Maybe if they have some kind of Runaways theme then this weird creature could make it.

5. Throg - Shso, you need to get on dis now!!!

6. Female H.E.R.B.I.E. - Why the heck not?!

----------


## CenturianSpy

Here's my dueling list to combat roneers! Hope you like it!



1. *Howard the Duck*: I've been waiting since the first day I've played this game for the Master of Quack Fu. I'd love a Daydreamer Theme (w/Franklin Richards, Man-Thing, and Tana Nile) or an A.R.M.O.R. theme (w/Hellstorm, Jocasta, Machine Man, and Lyra). I'd like to see a "Beak Fu" beak attack PU, a "Quack Chucks" (nunchaku) PU, a bazooka PU, and a HU where he uses his Hellstorm Trident to rain down eggs.
2. *Gorilla-Man*: Ken Hale killed the Gorilla-Man, and if you kill the Gorilla-Man you become the Gorilla-Man. I want an Agents of Atlas Theme with Jimmy Woo, the Uranian, M-11, and Namora. Ken should have gorilla-style bruiser attacks as well as a gun and knife combo. I'd like to see a _Donkey Kong_ barrel throwing PU, a "Big Banana" (gun that shoots bananas) attack, a "Going Ape!" PU where Ken runs around bashing 5-6 baddies much like the hopping attacks of other squaddies, and a cymbal attack (smashing cymbals together creating sonic blasts).
3. *Ursa Major*: Mikhail Uriokovitch Ursus is a mutant with the ability to transform into a giant brown bear. I want a Winter Guard theme (w/Red Guardian, Darkstar, and Crimson Dynamo) or a Soviet Super-Soldier theme (w/Vanguard, Sputnik, and Perun). He should have a "Bear Claw" claw-striking attack PU, "All Fangs" biting PU, "Un-Bear-able Roar" P2 that has knockdown and Team Damage and Armor boost, and a "Bear Charge" attack charging 5-6 baddies ending on one baddie with a bear hug.
4. *Wolfsbane*: Rahne Sinclair is a Scottish lycanthrope, which means she can transform from human to wolf and anywhere between those species. I either want an X-Factor theme (w/Banshee, Rictor, Longshot, & Shatterstar), another X-Force Theme (w/Warpath, Fantomex, Domino, and Dr. Nemesis), or an Excalibur Theme (w/Captain Britain, Rachel Summers, Black Knight, and Kylun). Rahne should have a claw attack, a bite attack, a healing/speed boost P2, and a pounce attack. A Rehash of Werewolf by Night.
5. *Devil Dinosaur*: Who doesn't want to be a T. Rex? I want either a SavageLand Theme (w/Ka-Zar & Zabu, Shanna the She-Devil, and Sauron) or a Fallen Angels Theme (w/Boom Boom, Sunspot, and Siryn). Like most of the other animals on this list, DD should have a bite attack and pounce attack. What sets this character apart is that he should have Moon-Boy riding him and participating in some attacks such as throwing rocks (maybe using a sling shot) or throwing a spear. DD should be the tallest playable character- I'm thinking 175% of Sasquatch's height. I should also use this opportunity to complain about Reptil's lack of transformation and inability to fly.
6. *Hit-Monkey*: A Japanese Macaque who wears a suit and shoots guns with his 'hands' and 'feet'? YES, please! No theme here, just a lone character that could be put near another theme...like a Maggia Theme or the Kingpin successor battles. Each one of his PUs/HU should be him reaching into his duffel bag pulling out a bigger and bigger gun.
7. *Throg*: Simon Walterson was a pro-football player who lost his pregnant wife. He sought the aid of a Gypsy woman to communicate one last time with his spouse. His failure to pay caused the Gypsy (who was Enchantress) to turn him into a frog named Puddlegulp. Puddlegulp later received a sliver of Mjolnir broken off by Thor's chariot ram, Tooth Gnasher. The sliver transformed into Frogjolnir and Puddlegulp into Throg. I'd like to see a Pet Avenger theme (w/Lockjaw, Lockheed, & Zabu). Gaz should just mix up some of the Thor's combos and PUs with maybe a new PU or HU of a hopping Frogjolnir attack or maybe a tongue based Frogjolnir attack.
8. *Hellcow*: Bessie is a vampire cow. Her cape can transform into leathery wings that she can fly around on. She is totally ridiculous and we need her as a mission boss, or a sub-boss in a Dr. Bong mission. I would love to see her throw her cowbell as an attack and maybe spray you with her udder...maybe throw a cow pie...SHSO needs to go back to their cartoon-ie roots.
9. *Mandrill*: Jerome Beechman is a mutant who looks like a mandrill and can use pheromones to mind-control females. I'd like to see a Black Spectre mission with Nekra, Silver Samurai, and a mind-controlled Black Widow.
10. *Blackjack O'Hare*: A mercenary rabbit whose genes were altered by sentient robots to take care of criminally insane prisoners. The Halfworld story is great, it's also were Rocket Raccoon was created. Blackjack should have laser guns, his HU should be calling in the Black Bunny Brigade (many other laser gun-toting rabbits).
11. *BONUS! *Mammomax*: The deceased Maximus Jensen was a member of Exodus's Brotherhood of Mutants. A theme that could include Avalanche, Black Tom Cassidy, Nocturne, and Exodus to go along with the already included Sabretooth and Juggernaut. A giant Bipedal pachyderm would be fun to play as and battle against.

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

> Here's my dueling list to combat roneers! Hope you like it!


Well I kinda just did something like that so uh.... ya :| I guess it was quite the battle :P

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

*Amadeus Cho*: Amadeus Cho is the seventh smartest person in the Marvel universe, after Mr. Fantastic, Dr. Doom, Ant-Man, Hulk, Iron Man, and Black Panther. He's friends with Hercules, so could pave the way for an Olympians theme. Amadeus should be able to use his scooter on zone hotspots.
*Bulldozer*: Henry Camp is a member of the Wrecking Crew, obtaining super strength from Wrecker's magic crowbar. His Hero Up should be similar to the charging enemies in the Kingpin mission.
*Captain Australia*: Captain Australia appeared as part of the All-Captains Squad in the episode "O Captain My Captain". He fights using boomerangs, 
*Captain Brazil*: Captain Brazil is the sound-powered member of the All-Captains Squad. Her Hero Up would need to be a "Sonic Samba" causing all enemies to dance.
*Captain Liechtenstein*: This tiny but economically prosperous member of the All-Captains Squad fights with ski poles and can fly around on a hovering snowboard.
*Devil Dinosaur*: Devil Dinosaur appeared in the episode "This Devil Dinosaur You Say", when Wolverine got transported to an alternate reality. I think playing as a giant red mutant dinosaur would be awesome in both zones and missions. Moon Boy could appear in one of his power attacks or Hero Up.
*Dormammu*: Why wasn't Dormammu added during Halloween, and why aren't any Dr. Strange Villains playable? He could be in a Dr. Strange villain theme along with Nightmare and Baron Mordo. Dr. Strange is getting a movie soon, which would provide an excellent opportunity. Dormammu's already a mission boss, so he would be easier to add than a unique character.
*Dum Dum Dugan*: Timothy 'Dum Dum' Dugan was recently revealed to *spoilers:*
 have died and been replaced with a LMD for decades 
*end of spoilers*. He's the most famous Howling Commando, was in the MCU, and wears an awesome fedora. He only appeared in a flashback in the show.
*Egghead*: Elihas Starr is the fifteenth smartest person in the Marvel universe. He mainly uses egg-shaped devices. He is one of only two fairly well-known Ant-Man villains (the other being Ultron).
*Grandmaster*: Grandmaster is my favorite Elder of the Universe. He should be earned from a card game or arcade game-based achievement. I first found out about En Dwi Gast from the Fantastic Four: World's Greatest Heroes show. Grandmaster could be the final boss for a unique, Comtest of Champions-style mission.
*Ka-Zar*: Ka-Zar is currently only mentioned in the descriptions for furniture, and nobody even uses the headquarters anymore. Ka-Zar could lead to a Savage Land mission, or a Zabu sidekick. He should call in Zabu for his Hero Up.
*Mayor*: The Mayor of Super Hero City might be the closest thing to Stan Lee we get in this game. The Mayor doesn't have any powers, but used robotic armor in one episode.
*Melter*: The Melter I know best is the Makluan guardian from Iron Man Armored Adventures. But this Melter is an inventor named Bruno Horgan, who created a melting ray that could liquify materials.
*Molecule Man*: Owen Reece got his powers from a radiation accident, like most characters from the early days of Marvel. Molecule Man has the power to change any type of matter into any other type of matter. He's basically a reality warper.
*Paste-Pot Pete*: Peter Petruski should definately go by Paste-Pot Pete instead of Trapster. He uses a gun that creates a super-adhesive, which could apply a stun effect to enemies. MODOK and Abomination would need to make fun of his name if they team up in a mission.
*Piledriver*: Brian Caluski is another member of the Wrecking Crew. His super strength comes with huge hands. Piledriver is the second most powerful team member, after Wrecker.
*Plantman*: Samuel Smithers was trying to invented a device that could make plants smarter. It was struck by lightning created by the H'ylthri, giving it the power to control all plants. Plantman also can create duplicates of himself made out of plants.
*Power Princess*: Spy mentioned that Nighthawk was seen in the game files. If he is, he might be part of a Squadron Supreme theme along with Power Princess. Zarda Shelton uses a wide array of invisible weapons and can fly.
*Screaming Mimi*: Melissa Gold (Songbird) went undercover in the Lethal Legion as Screaming Mimi. She is yet another sonic character Gazillion could add. As Screaming Mimi, Melissa can't fly.
*Stranger*: Stranger appeared in the episode "The Ballad of Beta Ray Bill", when Thor got transported to an alternate reality. Stranger is a cosmic-powered alien.
*Thunderball*: Dr. Eliot Franklin is also a Wrecking Crew member and an expert on gamma radiation. Along with super strength, Thunderball fights with a wrecking ball. Similarly to Thor's hammer, Mjolnir, his wrecking ball can return to Thunderball if it's thrown.
*Watcher*: Uatu left Baxter Plaza *spoilers:*
 due to being killed by Nick Fury, Sr. 
*end of spoilers* Watcher isn't supposed to do anything but observe, but occasionally interferes. Watcher is a very powerful cosmic being. He's kind of like Heimdall, but only sees one realm and usually refuses to help out.
*Wrecker*: Dirk Garthwaite is the leader of the Wrecking Crew. He was mistaken for Loki by Karnilla, and granted a lot of power. He fights using his magical crowbar, which is an incredibly deadly weapon.
*Zombie*: Simon Garth cameoed in the episode "This Man-Thing, This Monster", when Iron Man got transported to an alternate reality. He showed up in a montage of other Marvel monsters, including Goom; It, the Living Colossus; and Groot. He's yet another character that could have been added during Halloween.

----------


## CenturianSpy

Getting her genetically enhanced super powers from the Soviet's Red Room (now called the 2R- Russia's answer to the US's Super Soldier program), Natalia "Natasha" Romanova was also brainwashed into her memories of being a ballerina. This ballerina story also gave her cover as a KGB spy trained by the Winter Soldier after the Soviet government split her and her arranged husband Alexi Shostakov (who later became the Red Guardian and the hero Ronin). The Black Widow had many battles against the Avengers and that team's members but later joined them after defecting/helping them defeat the Sons of the Serpent. She also led the Champions of Los Angeles a precursor team to the West Coast Avengers. The Champions series was important to Marvel because Marvel was under a new parent company which held their headquarters in California and created a team based there to satisfy their new West Coast/California executives. It's also an interesting time for the drawing of women in Marvel Comics for the parent company also published "Men's-adventure"/erotic magazines which many of the Marvel artists supplemented their income by drawing for these magazines. We see females in this period go from the GGA ("Good Girl Art") to BGA ("Bad Girl Art")...a mode that has just been changed recently. Many of these changes can be seen in Natasha's uniforms. Here's her R3s:

Repaint- AKA Reskin. An exact or near exact duplicate hero in terms of combo & PUs/HU. We have just a few of these in SHSO: AAIM, White Phoenix, Classic Daredevil, Avenging Wolverine etc.Retread- Same hero different combos, PUs and HU. Examples: Swashbuckling Nightcrawler and Pirate Deadpool.Rehash- Similar hero similar combo, PUs, and HU. Examples: Red Hulk, Rescue, Beta Ray Bill.



1. *Black Widow*: Earth-1610. No, this is not Natasha. It's Jessica Drew. But not THE Jessica Drew. This is actually a female clone of Spider-Man. All she shares with Natasha is her pseudonym. So, she could (and should) have been on many other upcoming lists, but I put her here to grab your attention and I'm foreshadowing the picture directly below her... This Black Widow will be on future lists...but in a different uniform.
2. *Black Widow*: Earth-600026 (Multiple Earths). Many early forms of Natasha take the form of the fishnet-laced spy from the 1966 serial that we see here. Her first appearance she mainly wore a dress and a fur coat (little picture). I'm looking forward to more "Classic" costumes...because I'm old.
3. *Black Widow*: Earth-616. Natasha's VERY 90's costume.
4. *Black Widow*: Earth-616. Natasha's 80s look with the cropped hair, grey suit with the classic Marvel spider on her left breast. There was a larger (full back) black spider on her back.
5. *Black Spider*: Earth-TRN425. I'm wondering how many of you skipped the last three to read this blurb. On this Earth, Natasha is _also_ bitten by a radioactive spider and has Spider-Man's powers. #1 makes more sense now, huh?
6. *Tsarina*: Earth-398. I'm not a fan (I should say I'm indifferent because I don't HATE those books) of Marvel Zombies or Werewolves, but I'm a total sucker for 'period piece' timelines. Even if it's fictional times.
7. *Black Widow*: Earth-1610. The Ultimate version of Natasha with black hair and the very large, red hourglass.
8. *Black Widow II*: Earth-1610. Nick Fury's wife, Monica Chang, was killed by Norman Osborn. This is her Stealth suit.
9. *Black Widow*: Earth-2301. Natasha's Manga-version. She's a mercenary who works for Hydra and shoots poison needles out of her gauntlets.
10. *Black Widow*: Earth-1298. This version of Natasha is in love with Captain America and has Peter Parker's webshooters included on her wrist gauntlets..
11. *Black Bride*: Earth-TRN365. _Planet Doom_'s version of Natasha. She wears a Madame Masque-esque (I'm trademarking that!) mask which she throws as a weapon. That'd make a nice PU.
12. *Widow Maker*: Earth-717. This version of Natasha can fly and shoot energy from her hands after getting hit with cosmic radiation. She's a Soviet _What if?_ member version of the Fantastic Four group called the Ultimate Federalist Freedom Fighters.
13. *Black Widow*: Earth-33900. Natasha's costume in Marvel's Salute to the US Military books.
14. *Black Widow*: Earth-1610 (and Earth-616). Monica Chang's modified SHIELD uniform.
15. *Agent 13*: Earth-616 (multiple Earths). Sharon Carter is a SHIELD agent extraordinaire. She does use a energy shield which, along with her guns, make an interesting combo as well as some nice PUs/HU.
16. *Sharon Carter*: Earth-2301. I'm obsessed with the Manga-style outfits.
17-18. *Black Widow*: Earth-616 (multiple Earths). If you see a Black Widow with blonde hair or her mid-drift showing it's probably Yelena. She was also a member of a black-op mercenary team called the Vanguard. Her gauntlets shoots out a cable, which she could use for swing attacks, and tear gas pellets along with the "widow strike" darts. Forgive the missing equal sign linking the two pics.
19-20. *Peggy Carter*: Earth-616. Margaret "Peggy" Carter was the original Agent 13 (some story lines have her as a SHIELD founding member- the thirteenth member). I'm looking forward to the FOX miniseries next month. Again, forgive the missing equal sign linking the two pics.
21-22. *Madame Masque*: Earth-616. Giuletta Nefaria (AKA Whitney Frost) is Count Nefaria's daughter. She wears a mask of pue gold to cover a scar on her otherwise perfect face. She's mainly a bad guy and most notoriously works with The Hood's Gang. Finally, I used the equal sign...
23-24. *Victoria Hand*: Earth-616 (multiple Earths). She worked with Osborn Industries, HAMMER and SHIELD...before being possessed by a demon and later killed by Dr. Strange.
25. *Agent Brand*: Multiple Earths. Abigail Brand is the commander of SWORD, which is a subdivision of SHIELD based on a space station. 
26. *Madame Hydra*: Earth-616 (multiple Earths). Ophelia Sarkissan, AKA Viper, was granted slowed-aging by Chthon. Since then she's been married to Wolverine, leader of the Serpent Society, ranking member of the Hellfire Club, and VP of HAMMER. SHSO needs more females, especially female villains.
27. *Exterminatrix*: Earth-616. Next to Leather Boy, Oubliette Midas has the second most kinky outfit in the Marvel universe. She was driven mad by her father, Cosmic Man. She can walk up walls and has a golden gun.
28. *Black Widow*: Earth-1078. Galina Tsarfin is the result of splicing Natasha's DNA with the radioactive spider that bit Peter Parker. So, she has Spidey's powers, too. Later she was impregnated by the KGB with Parker's DNA and she gave birth to 123 children. A 123 child attack HU would be crazy AWESOME. 
29. *Black Widow*: Earth-616. The _Fear Itself_ version of Natasha with dual Asgardian scimitars.
30. *Black Widow*: Earth-616. This was Natasha's brief "Spider-suit" look.

That's a whole lotta info, there. It raises some interesting questions. Will we ever see a Black Widow with Spidey-like powers? Will Natasha's ex-husband ever make it to SHSO? If he does, will it be as Red Guardian or Ronin? Are we ever going to get more Champions of Los Angeles? We have Ghost Rider, Iceman, Goliath, and Angel (though his 'Champions' suit is his red variation)- so will we see Hercules and Darkstar (how easy would this theme be to make (give Warren a red suit and make Hercules and Darkstar...)? Can Gazillion use models from TV shows other than SHS? Where are our more Ultimate versions? Are we ever getting any _Fear Itself_ content? What about HAMMER content? How great would a Hood theme be? Are we going to see Chthon in the game as we saw him in SHS? Are we ever going to see SWORD content (or more SWORD content since Beast & Lockheed are in the game)?  Is Monica or Yelena ever coming to the game? Since the next five characters seem to be set, does that mean Gaz is not planning anything around the Agent Carter miniseries? What about the current Agent 13, is there talks on her?

Wow...I got a little whiny there. But, as you can see with just a few tweaks the Black Widow character can lead Gazillion to many wonderful possibilities and themes...and we'd get more females in the game.

Stay Tuned, True Believers! Next Episode: Blade Bites!

----------


## MaskedTraveler

These are all awesome. However, you should do a Storm episode.. It would be electrifyingly awesome!

----------


## Myst Sparrow

> Wow...I got a little whiny there. But, as you can see with just a few tweaks the Black Widow character can lead Gazillion to many wonderful possibilities and themes...and we'd get more females in the game.


Well Spy do you need some cheese to go along with that Whine?

----------


## CenturianSpy

> These are all awesome. However, you should do a Storm episode.. It would be electrifyingly awesome!


<laughs> I'm going in alphabetical order! I should get there by the end of next US summer!

----------


## Ravin' Ray

This is my list of characters who were made into Super Hero Squad action figures.



*Apocalypse:* Too many powers to list here. Should be Onslaught-level.*Avalanche:* Dominikos Petrakis is a Greek mutant whose shockwaves can manipulate solid earth and rock. He should have an attack similar to Super-Skrull's Earth Rend.*Black Bolt:* King of the Inhumans. Super-strength. Devastating sonic-electronic based attack. Flies. "Nuff said.*Blob:* Frederick J. Dukes has some supernatural strength, but is most notable for his virtual immovability, and extremely resilient skin and body.*Crimson Dynamo:* The second Soviet armored rival to Iron Man alongside Titanium Man. Gaz should have released a mission with the two during Christmas as their red and green armor matches the season.*Mr. Sinister:* Victorian-era geneticist who plagues the X-Men in modern times. He has telepathy, telekinetic energy manipulation, and regeneration.*Rhino:* Aleksei Sytsevich is a gamma enhanced foe of Spider-Man and was a member of the Sinister Syndicate and Sinister Six. He should have a charging attack like Juggernaut's.*Silver Samurai:* He's gone from villain to anti-hero to hero, but he strives to abide by _bushido_. He can energize his katana with a disintegrative tachyon field. Should have VIs with Psylocke and Samurai Wolverine.*Spiral:* This six-armed bodyguard of Mojo the Spineless One use both melee weapons _and_ magic. She can have a whirling dervish attack with all six arms slashing.*Tombstone:* Lonnie "Tombstone" Lincoln is an albino and a small-time criminal who clashed with Joe Robertson (of the Daily Bugle) in the past. He has no superpowers (to my knowledge0, but he knows enough martial arts to hold his ground against street-level heroes.*X-23:* The female clone of Wolverine, here wearing her X-Force costume. An obvious choice.
So we've got three members of Mystique's Brotherhood of Evil Mutants / Freedom Force (Avalanche, Blob, and Spiral; Pyro appeared in the cartoons; and both Arachne and Rogue are former members now turned heroes. Only Destiny is missing.

----------


## MaskedTraveler

> <laughs> i'm going in alphabetical order! I should get there by the end of next us summer!


 :Embarrassment:  nooooo!

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

*Azari*: Son of Black Panther and Storm, Earth-555326. Azari is from the Next Avengers movie, and has the same powers as his parents. Black Panther is such a great character, but he's the only Wakandan in the game. There should be more.
*Finesse*: Daughter of Taskmaster, Earth-616. Jeanne Foucalt possesses photographic reflexes, and according to the wiki, she has the ability to learn any skill quickly. The main reason I want Finesse to be added is for an Avengers Academy theme.
*Firefly*: Son of Human Torch and Wasp, Earth-9811. In a world where the heries never left Battleworld, some of them had kids. Matthew Storm is a mutant, with powers of flight, size alteration, and pyrokinesis. He can also use solar energy to create energy blasts.
*Franklin Richards*: Son of Invisible Woman and Mr. Fantastic, Earth-616. Franklin Richards is a mutant reality warper. This would make him seriously overpowered, but I think it could be done.
*Hela*: Daughter of Loki, Earth-8096. The reason I didn't use her 616 version is because there's some controversy over whether Loki is her father. Hela is the ruler of Niflheim (one of the Nine Realms). There really need to be more playable Asgardians.
*Iron Man 2099*: Grandson of Iron Man, Earth-TRN509. Andros Stark came from the future to stop his grandfather from creating a virus that would nearly destroy the world. In the end, they discover that the virus was created to try to stop Andros? Iron Man 2099 eventually stops himself from tring to stop Iron Man, saving the world but erasing himself from existance. More 2099 characters would be great, but I don't know if he counts.
*J'son*: Father of Star-Lord, Earth-616. J'son is the emperor of the planet Spartax. He looks human, but he's actually a Spartoi. J'son has recently become the galactic crime boss known as Mr. Knife.
*James Rogers*: Son of Black Widow and Captain America, Earth-555326. James is another Next Avenger. Being the son of two super soldiers, he has nearly peak physical abilities. He also fights with an energy shield
*Magik*: Sister of Colossus, Earth-616. Illyana Rasputina is another mutant who spells her codename with a "k" as the last letter rather than a "c". Magik can use magic (obviously) but can also teleport by travelling to another dimension. She uses magic armor and a weapon called the Soulsword.
*Marvel Girl*: Daughter of Cyclops and Phoenix, Earth-811. Rachel Summers lives in the Days of Future Past timeline. She has her mother's powers of telepathy and telekinesis, and can also time travel.
*New Goblin*: Son of Green Goblin, Earth-96283. They never actually called Harry the New Goblin in Spider-Man 3, but that's what it was in promotional material. New Goblin used the Goblin Serum/Globulin Green to get the same powers as his dad. He uses Green Goblin's weapons and flies around on a hoverboard.
*Nocturne*: Daughter of Nightcrawler and Scarlet Witch, Earth-2182. T.J. Wagner's main ability is to fire bolts of explosive energy through the Brimstone Dimension. She can also possess people, which could be an interesting power attack.
*Polaris*: Daughter of Magneto, Earth-616. Lorna Dane has extremely similar powers to Magneto. She would be what Soy calls a 'retread'. I think there's still a lot of potential for metal manipulation attacks.
*Ruby*: Daughter of Cyclops and Emma Frost, Earth-1191. Ruby Summers can shoot blasts from her eyes like Cyclops, but they're black and she has full control over them. She can also transfor her skin into a ruby form, similar to Emma Frost's diamond form.
*Scorpio*: Brother of Nick Fury, Earth-616. Jacob Fury is the leader of the criminal organization Zodiac. He fights with the Zodiac key, an immensely powerful energy weapon/force field creator. A Zodia mission with other members as enemies would be awesome.
*Shuri*: Sister of Black Panther, Earth-616. Shuri is the current Black Panther of Wakanda. She has the exact same powers as her brother. Like I said earlier, there should be more Black Panther characters.
*Ultimate Prowler*: Uncle of Ultimate Comics Spider-Man, Earth-1610. While I think everyone would rather have Hobie Brown as the Prowler, Aaron Davis is the one who's related to a hero. Like the other Prowler, his powers come from technology. He uses gauntlets like Shocker's and has mechanical wings. Ultimate Prowler's mask looks a lot like Deadpool's if it was blue.
*Valeria Richards*: Daughter of Invisible Woman and Mr. Fantastic, Earth-616. Valeria doesn't have any powers, but is extremely intelligent. Her Earth-9809 version has control over psionic energy and can time travel. Either way, the kids of Sue and Reed shuld be playable.
*Vulcan*: Brother of Cyclops and Havok, Earth-616. Gabriel Summers named himself after the Roman god, not Spock's species. Vulcan is the most powerful Summers brother. His power is energy manipulation. In outer space, he became part of the Shi'ar empire.
*Wiccan*: Reincarnated son of Scarlet Witch and Vision, Earth-616. Billy Kaplan is a Young Avenger, and a mutant with the power of electrokinesis. He can also use magic, similar to his mom, but his magic energy is blue.

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

> <laughs> I'm going in alphabetical order! I should get there by the end of next US summer!


Well Spy, there still are more heroes like Annihilus, Juggy, and Nighthawk so This series might take a while

----------


## CenturianSpy

While being born in the Soho district of London Eric Brook's mother was devoured by the vampire, Deacon Frost. This caused Eric to become a daywalker, or what vampires refer to him as a Dhamphir. In other words he has the powers of a vampire without most of the negatives...he still needs to feed. Eric was then raised in a brothel and trained to be a vampire hunter by an ex-hunter/jazz horn player named Jamal Afari. Since then, as Blade, Eric has been apart of many teams like the Nightstalkers, the Midnight Sons, Silvereye, Avengers of the Supernatural, Vanguard, MI: 13, and multiple Mighty Avengers teams. We all know Blade as the martial art expert, katana-wielding, black trench coat wearing, sunglass aficionado...but his R3s will show so much more:

Repaint- AKA Reskin. An exact or near exact duplicate hero in terms of combo & PUs/HU. We have just a few of these in SHSO: AAIM, White Phoenix, Classic Daredevil, Avenging Wolverine etc.Retread- Same hero different combos, PUs and HU. Examples: Swashbuckling Nightcrawler and Pirate Deadpool.Rehash- Similar hero similar combo, PUs, and HU. Examples: Red Hulk, Rescue, Beta Ray Bill.



1. *Blade*: Earth-616. This is the ret-conned look of Eric Brooks from the '1970's' Mighty Avenger team tasked with tracking/dealing with Deathwalkers (vampires). I love the afro, leather jacket and wooden stakes.
2. *Blade*: Earth-616. Eric's original look. Did you know one of Eric's first kills was an innocent man and not a vampire? Well, he wasn't that innocent after further review...but he wasn't a vampire...just a crazy guy (who may or may not have killed others).
3. *Ronin*: Earth-616 (multiple Earths). Eric was one of many to wear the Ronin costume. He wore this during the Inhumanity story arc.
4. *Spider Hero*: Earth-616 (multiple Earths). During the Infinity storyline Eric wore this amazing outfit...and used nunchaku! This would be the best esoteric costume for Blade.
5. *Blade*: Earth-616. Eric rocking the double-mohawk and sleeveless T-Shirt in this _Mutants vs Vampires_ look.
6. *Crossbow*: Earth-99409. Cyborg version of Eric who had the ability to use light to camouflage himself and others, which would be his P2.
7. *Blade*: Earth-121347. This version of Eric is from 2K's 2007 _Ghost Rider_ video game.
8. *Blade*: Earth-22025. This _Champions_ 2001 Millennial Vision of Eric is from the storyline where a plague kills all the white-skinned superheroes and people.
9. *Mister X*: Earth-616. A short-time telepath who uses his powers to counter any fighter. He then ritually marks his body after every defeat/kill. He would make an excellent Madripoor mission boss with his blade and semi-automatic flamethrower.
10. *Ghost Blade*: Earth-616. Sanjay is a member of Forgiven, a group of good vampires. He can turn himself into mist and teleport short distances.
11. *Nighteyes*: Earth-616. Another member of the group Forgiven. She is a master of the bo staff.
12. *Swordsman*: Earth-616 (multiple Earths). Jacques Duquesne has been in comics from 1965. He has a Makluan sword that can shoot fire, electrical bolts, and gases.
13. *Chevalier*: Earth-921. Philip Javert (AKA Swordsman) is a member of the Gatherers, his world's Avengers.
14. *Raizo Kodo*: Earth-616. A Japanese samurai vampire and leader of the Forgiven.
15. *Devil-Slayer*: Earth-616. Eric Payne is an ex-Marine who possesses the Shadow-Cloak that can hold his weapons, which include Dragonfang (an Asgardian sword), a healing runestaff (obvious P2), and convential/archaic weaponry.


A quick list, indeed! But, one that raises some interesting questions...such as: Are we going to see any MI-13 content (Pete Wisdom, Spitfire, and Union Jack with a new Dracula mission would be nice) besides Blade? Will we ever see the "Classic" style of Blade? Which Ronin will we get? Are we ever going to see more heroes that were created in the 50s and 60s? How about a 70s Mighty Avengers Theme with the Blue Marvel, The Bear, and Kaluu? Will we ever get any Madridpoor content? Who doesn't want a Mojoworld Theme with Manphibian, Man-Thing, & Santana (to go along with Blade, Dr. Strange, and Ghost Rider)? Can you think of a better outfit for Eric other than "Spider Hero"? I'd buy that outfit twice... How about for next Halloween, a Midnight Sons Theme with Hellstorm, Man-Thing, and Jenny Kale (with our Morbius', WbNs, and Blades) against Lilith or Chthon or maybe a Howling Commandos theme with Zombie, the Living Mummy, and 'Heck'storm (with our WbNs, Groots and Blades)? 

I have many more questions...hopefully some will be answered after what looks like a Juggernaut, Onslaught, Prof. X theme and an Annihilator theme.

Stay Tuned, True Believers! Next up, Episode 16: Yucky Bucky.

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

2014 has been a pretty good year for Marvel characters. But will any of them become playable in Super Hero Squad Online? Since it's the last day of the year, I've picked the characters created in 2014 most likely to make it into the game.

*Clash*: Clayton Cole was a huge Spider-Man fanatic, so he decided to become a vigilante. He was sent to juvie, then later became a henchman. The main reason I want Clash is because he has a sonic cannon. How are there sill no sound characters?!
*Cosmic Spider-Man*: The Peter Parker of Earth-13 still possesses the Uni-Power/Enigma Force of Captain Universe. I'm surprised that there wasn't a Spider-Verse event. Cosmic Spider-Man would work either masked or unmasked.
*Enchantress 2061*: Vicky Harkness is the granddaughter of Dr. Doom and a member of the IGSS Fantastic in Earth-TRN421. She presumably can use magic and create illusions.
*Falcon Cap*: After Captain America lost the super-soldier serum and was aged by Iron Nail, Falcon became the new Captain America. If Gazillion ever adds a third Falcon costume, this should be it.
*Fantasm*: Trin Richards-Banner is the daughter of Valeria Richards. She is another member of the IGSS Fantastic in the year 2061.
*Female Thor*: Nick Fury Sr. caused Thor to become unworthy of Mjolnir. While Thor was fighting with an axe, Female Thor proved herself worthy of Mjolnir. There are a ton of female characters and Thor characters that are demanding to be added, and Female Thor is both.
*Ghost Rider (Robbie Reyes)*: Robbie Reyes was murdered in his car. The ghost inside the car possessed him, turning Robbie into the third Ghost Rider. Instead of a motorcycle, Robbie drives a car.
*Human Torch 2061*: Lee Minh Cam is the new Human Torch of the 100th Anniversary Special Fantastic Four comic. He's probably a pyrokinetic.
*Inferno*: Dante Pertuz is one of the new Inhumans. With the Inhumans movie announced, they should start becoming playable in SHSO (especially Black Bolt and Crystal). Inferno also has fire powers.
*Kamala Khan*: Kamala Khan is another new Inhuman, and the new Ms. Marvel. Kamala is the most likely person on this list to be added. She's a polymorph, meaning she can change her physical appearance in a number of ways: size alteration, shape shifting, and healing herself.
*Nature Girl*: Lin Li is a mutant with the power to control plants and animals. Her hero up should be summoning the bamfs, because she has a connection with them. Nature Girl attends the Jean Grey School.
*Panda-Mania*: Panda-Mania is a new member of White Rabbit's Menagerie, with panda-themed powers, whatever those are, as well as super strength. She's the second most likely panda character after Pandapool.
*Redeye*: I don't know why, but I think Rick Landress is a really awesome villain. He's an enemy of Spider-Man (Aaron Aikman) from Earth-TRN449. After being exposed to radiation from Jupiter's Great Red Spot, Redeye got the power to control weather, similar to Storm.
*Reflex*: Reflex is a Hand Ninja. Like other Hand Ninjas in this game, he should be a martial arts expert and be able to teleport. I think playing as minions would be fun.
*Ringer*: A new Ringer was created this year. Hobgoblin sold Anthony Davis' Ringer gear to a new criminal. Ringer fights with exploding rings, freezing rings, crushing rings, and chains of rings.
*Shiklah*: Remember when Deadpool got married, in that comic with the record for the most characters on a cover? He got married to the demon Shiklah. Shiklah has super strength and speed, can control soulfire, and can become her true monstrous form.
*Silk*: Cindy Moon was also bitten by the radioactive spider (before Thousand ate it). Ezekiel hid her from Morlon, but Spider-Man found and released her. She has all of Spider-Man's powers, but organic webbing instead of web-shooters.
*Slip*: Kirby Richards-Banner is the final member of the IGSS Fantastic in the 2061 of Earth-TRN421. Wait, his name is Kirby and the new Human Torch is named Lee... Interesting. Slip is dating Vicky Harkness.
*Spider-UK*: William Braddock is a character from Earth-833. He has all the powers of Spider-Man and Captain Britain, as well as an awesome costume. He also has a talisman that allows him to travel between universes.
*Spider-Woman Gwen Stacy*: Spider-Gwen is my favorite new character this year. In Earth-65, Gwen was bitten by a radioactive spider instead of Peter, and Peter became the Lizard. Gwen Stacy is one of my favorite fictional characters ever, and now that she has powers in some realities, I would love to play as her.
*Spyder-Knight*: Although the Ultimate Spider-Man show nearly ruined Spider-Man for me, the Spyder-Knight character seems pretty interesting. The Peter Parker of Earth-TRN458 lives during medieval times, has a horse, and wears armor with a built in sword and crossbow.
*Superior Iron Man*: Tony Stark's conscience was flipped during AXIS, so he became villainous. A playable evil Iron Man would be interesting, and unique. Most people are tired of new Iron Man suits (he has 10!) but this one seems pretty cool.
*Water Snake*: Faira Sar Namora is a Lemurian and a New Warrior. She also has the power of hydrokinesis, and a magical axe.
*Yokai*: Robert Callaghan was the villain of the movie Big Hero 6. He tried to get revenge on a scientist name Alistair Krei because Krei caused him to lose his daughter. Yokai fights with microbots, which can combine to form many shapes

----------


## CenturianSpy

Bucky Cap is one of my least favorite characters in SHSO. I thought long on how I was going to deal with the Bucky Cap character and the Winter Soldier character. Since they are separated on my roster list of heroes, with Bucky Cap being near the Steve Rogers heroes, I'm separating their R3s. In fact, the Bucky Cap R3 list will not have any Repaints or Retreads, I'm saving those for Winter Soldier. So here is a list compiled entirely of Rehashes, I hope you enjoy it:

Repaint- AKA Reskin. An exact or near exact duplicate hero in terms of combo & PUs/HU. We have just a few of these in SHSO: AAIM, White Phoenix, Classic Daredevil, Avenging Wolverine etc.Retread- Same hero different combos, PUs and HU. Examples: Swashbuckling Nightcrawler and Pirate Deadpool.Rehash- Similar hero similar combo, PUs, and HU. Examples: Red Hulk, Rescue, Beta Ray Bill.



1-2. *Major Victory*: Earth-691 (multiple Earths). I'm getting lazy with my equal signs. Vance Astro is Vance Astrovik from a different timeline. These are the two main uniforms that he is known for. Vance also has psionic/ionic powers that were augmented by a blood transfusion from Wonder Man's (called Hollywood at that time...you'll see him later in this series) 1000 year old body. I'd love a GotG 3000 Theme with Charlie-27, Yondu, and Martinex with a Badoon mission.
3. *Patriot*: Earth-616 (multiple Earths). Elijah "Eli" Bradley lied about having superpowers from a blood transfusion from his grandfather (Isaiah Bradley) but later needed a blood transfusion, and got one from his grandfather. So, he's a super-soldier...with throwing stars! He's also been the leader of the Young Avengers which would be an AMAZING theme. Who doesn't want Wiccan, Speed, Kate Bishop, Hulkling, Noh-Varr, Iron Lad, Miss America and Prodigy? Throw in a Young Master or Kang mission and that could be TWO themes.
4. *Super-Patriot*: Earth-616. There are two different characters in this picture. The smaller top left picture (and ghost image) is that of Johnny Walker who later became the U.S. Agent. The larger picture is Mike Farrell, a member of The Watchdogs. Both were super-soldiers who recieved their powers from the Power Broker.
5-6. *Nomad*: Earth-616. Jack Monroe's two main looks. He idolized Bucky, became a pseudo-Bucky partnered with William Burnside and powered by a Nazi super-serum knock-off, was captured/jailed, upon release was taken in and trained by the real Steve Rogers, partnered with Captain America using Steve's old Nomad suit before wearing the hair-rocker trench uniform. Jack will show up in another R3 list. Those two yellow buttons on his uniforms are his "stun disks" weapons, he also used a shotgun in his trench coat uniform.
7. *Spirit of '76*: Earth-616. William Nasland was created in the 1970s and retconned to explain continuity problems of Captain America (he was explained to be the 2nd Captain while Rogers was frozen in ice). Nasland was also created during the Marvel Invader vs Crusader/ DC Freedom Fighter vs Crusader competing storylines of the late 70's. The costume is iconic and although I'd like to see a Crusader theme, those characters are way too obscure. Nasland should be a July 4th, no theme character...unless Gaz wants to do a big Patriotic Theme.
8. *Ultimate Nullifier*: Earth-616. The Teen Brigade was originally a group of teenage friends of Rick Jones who used HAM radios to help coordinate the Avengers' missions. In the 2011 Vengeance arc the new Team Brigade consisted of UN, Blackwing/Beak (Barnell Bohusk), Miss America (Chavez), and Angel Salvadore. UN should have two ray guns that slows/shrinks baddies.
9. *Red Guardian*: Earth-616. Alexi Shostakov was a Soviet jet fighter and husband to Natasha Romanova (who later became the Black Widow). The KGB separated the newlyweds and trained Alexi to be the Russian counterpart to Captain America. Alexi is now the latest person to don the Ronin costume. I'd love a Soviet Super-Soldier Theme or a Winter Guard Theme. This same costume was worn by Josef Petkus who called himself Steel Guardian and was originated by Aleksy Lebedev, the first Red Guardian..
10. *Red Guardian*: Earth-616. This is Anton, a LMD, and one of a dozen or so to hold the Red Guardian title.
11. *Vanguard*: Earth-616 (multiple Earths). I ghosted a more notable uniform of Nikolai Krylenko with his psionic hammer and sickle, but he also is Red Guardian. This is my favorite Marvel shield.
12. *Red Guardian/Starlight*: Earth-616. Tania Belinskaya is the female Red Guardian PLUS she can control/emit nuclear power which allows her to fly and shoot energy from her hands while also throwing the Red Guardian super-disc from her buckle. I wouldn't mind seeing a Defender theme...
13. *Patriot*: Earth-616. Jeffrey Mace was a newsman who helped serve his country as the masked crusader, The Patriot, on two teams (and I hope Themes) the Liberty Legion and the All-Winners Squad. Mace is also the person who held the Captain America title the 2nd longest.
14. *Captain Terror*: Earth-616. Dan Kane first appeared in 1941 in Marvel's precursor company's (Timely Comics) imprint, USA Comics. His granddaughter is the new Smasher and Wolverine once used his uniform as a disguise in a time-travel mission. So, this uniform could also be a Retread of Wolvie.
15. *Militant*: Earth-616. This Hydra Four member is already in the game and has files to make him playable. Seems like a no-brainer to me. The fun thing is, in the comics there are many more tubes containing these Avenger counterparts, so the Hydra Four may become Five or Eight...
16. *Defensor*: Earth-616. Gabriel Sepulveda was an Argentinian construction worker who unearthed the magical, vibranium suit to become this superhero.
17. *Captain Midlands*: Earth-616. If someone asks you the question "Who is the British counterpart to Captain America?" the answer is NOT Captain Britain. It is "Rambling" Sid Ridley AKA Captain Midlands. He is the outcome of the British Super Soldier program and holds a nanominium shield which negates magic. He's a member of MI-13.
18. *Colonel*: Earth-1610. Abdul Al-Rahman is the Iranian super-soldier leader of the Liberators, an anti-American band of world villains. He had a double plasma sword like Darth Maul.
19. *Primax*: Earth-69901. On a Earth that is run by the new Badoon overlords' human-Badoon Cyborg, Korvac. Jaromel is the leader of the resistance and uses an energy shield given to him by Captain America.
20. *Captain Assyria*: Earth-9105. This Earth is based on a timeline when the Pharaoh's magicians beat Moses' G-d. 
21. *Captain USA*: Earth-93060. Marvel's Ultraverse, mostly from their Malibu Comics' imprints, version of the patriotic vigilante.
22. *Captain Deadpool*: Earth-616. The Deadpool character has so many variants. The blending of the two uniforms is an instant classic.
23. *Captain Zolandia*: Earth-616. A Zola clone of Steve Rogers using negative charged gamma radiation. He is the leader of the Unvengers.
24. *Captain America*: Earth-1298. This Earth's version of Captain America is a mutant who was on two teams The Six and The 1298-Avengers.
25. *Tannan Six*: Earth-10280. If you want to know the worst comic arc that Marvel has ever done (in my opinion), it is the _Avengers: Assembled Once More_. The ONLY good thing to come out of this book is the modern Loki.
26. *The Star*: Earth-616. I hope to see more of the Dynasty, Chinese Avengers. Maybe a Dreadnought or Mandarin mission.
27. *Justice*: Earth-616. AKA Josiah X AKA Josiah al hajj Saddiq. Josiah is the son of the first black Captain America, Isaiah Bradley. He is also a super-soldier and member of The Crew (w/James Rhodes, White Tiger (Kevin Cole), and Junta).


So, you'll have to wait until Winter Soldier to see a complete list, and you'll see more when I do Cap's R3s, too. But, 27 characters to think about should sate your unquenchable thirst for new content. Here's my queries: Is a GotG 3000 theme ever going to happen? Will we ever get a black Captain? Has anyone at Gazillion ever read a Young Avenger's comicbook? Will Super-Patriot come before or after U.S. Agent (a question that assumes U.S. Agent is coming without any evidence)? Will we get any more long-haired rocker heroes? If Gaz makes the blue/yellow Nomad will it be Steve or Jack? Are we going to get any Malibu, USA Comic, or Timely Comic content? Are we ever getting a Russian/Soviet team/content? Which Ronin are we getting, and when? Do I even have to ask about the Hydra Four? Are we ever going to see an energy shield in the game? Where are the Badoons? How about a MI-13 Theme, or another British Theme, perhaps Excalibur? Can you believe not one Bucky made this list? What happened to the Q&A on _Squad Time_?

I think all of these questions are better than "when will there be a membership code?" recent barrage on the FB pages...

Stay Tuned, True Believers! Next up is Nathan's 2nd Best.

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

> I think all of these questions are better than "when will there be a membership code?" recent barrage on the FB pages...


those. are. annoying. most annoying on earth. I don't think SHSO will release a membership code until they shut it.

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

Anything new in the code? No new report.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Anything new in the code? No new report.


There hasn't been a build....since 12/18.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> those. are. annoying. most annoying on earth. I don't think SHSO will release a membership code until they shut it.


I just sent a message to Gaz politely requesting them to block that person. If more of us request Gaz he may be blocked sooner.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> I just sent a message to Gaz politely requesting them to block that person. If more of us request Gaz he may be blocked sooner.


I don't think they'll block a guy just for campaigning to get a free membership code. Ignoring him seems to be the best solution.

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

Hey Spy, why not have a Young Heroes most wanted  :Smile:  please for Wiccan.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Hey Spy, why not have a Young Heroes most wanted  please for Wiccan.


You think Wiccan would make that list? 



<chuckles> He probably would (will)...

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

> You think Wiccan would make that list? 
> 
> 
> 
> <chuckles> He probably would (will)...


yes, he must.

----------


## CenturianSpy

Nathan Christopher Charles Dayspring Askani'Son Summers is the son of Cyclops and Madelyne Pryor (Jean Grey's clone originally created by Mastermind but retconned into being created by Mr. Sinister. FUN FACT- she was created because Marvel wanted to get rid of Cyclops). That makes Cable an Alpha-level mutant (both parents are mutants). This Liefeld character first appeared as a baby in 1986 but was not called Cable until his time-traveling adult form appeared 4 year later. Cable is a cyborg but is often referred to as a techno-organic because of his human brain, this has often led to the uncanny ability for Cable to thwart Apocalypse's plans- and he was the one to infect Cable in the first place so that he can assume his body when his weakens at the Millennia. With just a few tweaks Gaz could give us a character that brings forth a much needed New Mutants Theme, a _real_ X-Force Theme, or at least a theme around the arc "The Twelve". Let's get started:

Repaint- AKA Reskin. An exact or near exact duplicate hero in terms of combo & PUs/HU. We have just a few of these in SHSO: AAIM, White Phoenix, Classic Daredevil, Avenging Wolverine etc.Retread- Same hero different combos, PUs and HU. Examples: Swashbuckling Nightcrawler and Pirate Deadpool.Rehash- Similar hero similar combo, PUs, and HU. Examples: Red Hulk, Rescue, Beta Ray Bill.



1. *Cable*: Earth-616. 1st of three Marvel NOW! versions of Cable on this list. I put him first because of the camouflage. It's a friendly reminder that we have no missions that would need camouflage AND I find that ridiculous.
2. *Cable*: Earth-616. This version is often called "Modern" Cable, but those in the know call him the "Chris Bachalo Cable". Chris is the creator of the _Steampunk_ comicbook.
3. *Cable*: Earth-616. This is Joe Quesada's variant off of Salvador Larocca's Marvel NOW! Cable.
4. *Cable*: Earth-616. I'm a big believer that original costumes should always be included. Big blue shoulder pads Cable is awesomely horrible looking.
5. *Cable*: Earth-616. Salvador Larocca is a genius. This _Cable and the X-Force_ version is exquisite. 
6. *Cable*: Earth-5700. The _Days of Future Now_ version.
7. *Cable*: Earth-41001. This version of Cable is from the _The End: Dreamers & Demons_ books. I include this because it's the same universe as GeNext as well as an underrated Cable team named the Hounds...it has Warpath on it (and Shatterstar, Siryn, and Nocturne)...
8. *Cable*: Multiple Earths. Cable freed from the techno-virus.
9. *Cable*: Earth-2055. I like Boomer's 2055 uniform...
10. *Brother Nathan*: Earth-58161. Brother Nathan has achieved total peace by secretly controlling everything. Although, he says he carries his Psimitar (where is the Psimitar in this game?!) for purely ceremonial reasons.
11. *Cable*: Earth-616. Cable's first X-Force uniform. BIGGEST SHOULDERPADS EVER.
12. *Cable*: Earth-1030. New York X-Force was a scheme to get mutants to police (arrest and detain) mutants. Mutants with badges never ends well.
13. *Cable*: Earth-5013 (multiple Earths). Cable in his traditional white Askani armor...didn't help him against Skornn.
14. *Cable*: Earth-616. Cable gets his name on this series starting in 2004, and a new outfit.
15. *Cable*: Earth-97193. The worst drawn Marvel comic ever. This is from the Marvel: _What If?_ books where Wolverine becomes more beast than man. Drawing was horrible, the story line was bad, too. Only reason he's here is to fill space...which means this will be the next Cable Gaz gives us.
16. *Cable*: Earth-6109 (multiple Earths). This is the Ultimate Alliance version of Cable, but it's based on Cable's electro-technopath phase.
17. *Phalanx*: Earth-58162. When Cable is at peace, it is bad for everyone else. This would be a great mission boss version. A mission based entirely out of Phalanx formations would be awesome!
18. *War*: Earth-5701. *AN* Age of Apocalypse, but not THE Age. Cable as War is just cool.
19. *Cable*: Earth-2107. This version is actually James Howlett. A very cool Wolverine-Cable hybrid.
20. *Genesis*: Earth-4935 (multiple Earths). Tyler Dayspring in the son of Stryfe, Cable's clone. 
21. *Stryfe*: Earth-4935 (multiple Earths). Cable's clone created by Mother Askani who believed the techno-organic virus infected by Apocalypse would kill Cable. Apocalypse later kidnapped the clone and named him Stryfe and trained him to be his vessel.
22. *Scalphunter*: Earth-616 (multiple Earths). John Greycrow is a Native American, which SHSO has none. He's a technopath that can turn matter into weapons and armor. He also has healing factor. And he's a bad guy, a member of the Marauders.
23. *Scattershot*: Mojoverse. Some say he is Mojo's son...
24. *Cablepool*: Earth-616. Esoteric. Esoteric. Esoteric. 

Cable has many, many, many more outfits. Most of them are slight variations of the ones I have pictured. What is more interesting to think about is potential themes that a new outfit can bring. I give you these posits: 

1. What about a New Mutant Theme? When will we see Warpath, Blink, Cannonball, Boom-Boom, Rictor and Shatterstar?
2. How about another X-Force Theme? How about Warpath, Wolfsbane, Domino, Dr. Nemesis, Forge, Fantomex, and Marrow?
3. Where are The Twelve? We're getting Prof. X soon, let's get Sunfire, Polaris, and Bishop, too.
4. How about Apocalypse content? A nice theme with Stryfe, Genesis, and some Horseman.
5. Are we ever getting the Mojoverse? A nice theme with Longshot, Spiral, Mojo, and Dazzler.

I also want to know where Cable's Psimitar is, why doesn't our current Cable have one? How great would a "Classic Uniform" theme be (aren't they doing this sale right now?) with 4 or 5 characters? I'd buy them all if they were strict repaints. Maybe Gaz could work in pure cosmetic change Repaints into their Crafting or Cubes systems. Such as: Complete a certain number of Cube missions to earn a skin. Maybe, earn enough cubes or crafting items to make a closet in your HQ where you can make/buy new skins. 

<thoroughly vented>

Stay Tuned, True Believers! Next episode- Captain Bunch.

----------


## Raven

We definitely need more "X" content, whether it's x-men, x-force, x-factor or new mutants - it's the most neglected area of the game and I don't know if that's down to the Sony/Marvel movie rights thing or Marvel's seeming plans to phase out mutants in favour of Inhumans. My top ten most wanted would be all mutants at this point... I also like the idea of more unlockable content, that's a pretty standard game mechanic and SHSO has very little of it. Straight up re-paints for alternate costumes seems like a minimal effort to implement to reward that. I'm not into the achievement system at all, getting points to have higher points just does not appeal to me, but accomplishing something to unlock content would be very appealing.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> I also like the idea of more unlockable content, that's a pretty standard game mechanic and SHSO has very little of it. Straight up re-paints for alternate costumes seems like a minimal effort to implement to reward that.


I'd like to see the Hydra Four (Hammer, Tactical Force, Bowman, and Militant) from Blast from the Past unlocked. Maybe Gaz can do a Halloween-style seasonal activity where players have to use their original counterparts (Thor, Iron Man, Hawkeye and Captain America) in order to unlock them. And it would be a good time to introduce Baron von Strucker.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> I'd like to see the Hydra Four (Hammer, Tactical Force, Bowman, and Militant) from Blast from the Past unlocked. Maybe Gaz can do a Halloween-style seasonal activity where players have to use their original counterparts (Thor, Iron Man, Hawkeye and Captain America) in order to unlock them. And it would be a good time to introduce Baron von Strucker.


Although I like Pirate Deadpool and Swashbuckling Nightcrawler, Halloween should be for monsters. Gaz needs to do a better job of making themed content, because players crave short term advancement. The Achievements are busy work, but if they are attached to a theme (with content rewards), then they could be successful. If you could unlock a "skin" (Repaint) of a hero at 150 missions won on addy, or 150 cubes earned, then you establish a value to time. They could also make these available for purchase premium. I'm also a firm believer there needs to be MORE Repaints (same combo, emotes, PUs/HU) in the game. If they plan on one for every theme, or every other theme, we the consumer would be used to seeing them and that would free development time for more advanced content. For example, we're soon to get Juggy, Onslaught, and Prof. X, Gaz could have substituted a repaint of Magneto (like his new black suit or his white/black Marvel NOW! suit) for Juggy or Onslaught (or even Prof X.) and I would be fine. So, instead we are getting three new (or newish) characters that had one less week of thought/work/development. I think Gaz is leaving a LOT of money on the table with the lack of Repaints.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> If you could unlock a "skin" (Repaint) of a hero at 150 missions won on addy, or 150 cubes earned, then you establish a value to time. They could also make these available for purchase premium. I'm also a firm believer there needs to be MORE Repaints (same combo, emotes, PUs/HU) in the game. If they plan on one for every theme, or every other theme, we the consumer would be used to seeing them and that would free development time for more advanced content.


The Fantastic Four have gone through enough costume changes for them to qualify: the Byrne black with white accents, Robinson red, short-sleeved blue, and of course the Future Foundation white (but which I'm guessing will have different combos/emotes/PUs/HUs). Now if Thing got a tux, could Gaz tantalize us with a heavily covered up version of DeFalco's and Ryan's 90's Sue costume _without_ the boob window (much like Emma Frost is covered up)?

----------


## CenturianSpy

> The Fantastic Four have gone through enough costume changes for them to qualify: the Byrne black with white accents, Robinson red, short-sleeved blue, and of course the Future Foundation white (but which I'm guessing will have different combos/emotes/PUs/HUs). Now if Thing got a tux, could Gaz tantalize us with a heavily covered up version of DeFalco's and Ryan's 90's Sue costume _without_ the boob window (much like Emma Frost is covered up)?


As far as Sue goes, I'd gladly accept three repaints to get Danny Ketch's Machine Man.

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

*Top 3 Alpha Flight Members*
Alpha Flight is one of Marvel's most interesting teams. I didn't pick the most iconic characters, but I picked three I think could be implemented fairly well.

*Manikin*: Whitman Knapp has the mutant power to turn into three life-forms representing various stages of evolution. Becoming Proto, the levitating single-celled organism which can dissolve matter would be his P1. Turning into Apeman, the super-strong caveman, would be his P2, along with a strength boost. And his P3 would be to become Highbrow, a futuristic human with advanced technology and teleportation. Summoning all three would be Manikin's Hero Up.
*Vindicator*: Heather McNeil Hudson gets her powers from a green variant of her husband Guardian's battle suit. She has geokinesis, hydrokinesis, flight, armor, a force field, and can shoot electromagnetic beams.
*Witchfire*: Ananym is a sorceress from Limbo. Is Dr. Strange still the only magic user in the game? Witchfire seems to have an interesting power set, with way too many spells to list here. They include telepathy, teleportation, electrokinesis, a healing factor, and turning into a more powerful form.

*Top 3 Half-Aliens*
A lot of aliens were added in 2014. However, Star-Lord was the only half-alien. In the event that more of these are added, here are my top 3.

*Jack of Hearts*: Jack Hart (get it?) is half-human, half-Contraxian. His powers don't come from his alien biology. They come from the Zero Fluid, a clean energy source invented by Jack's father before being killed. Along with flight, Jack of Hearts can shoot pink blasts of Zero Energy out of his hands.
*Snowbird*: Narya is another Alpha Flight member, and is half-human, half-Inua. Snowbird's main power is turning into any animal native to Canada. This includes wendigoes.
*Abigail Brand*: Abigail Brand, the head of S.W.O.R.D. (Sentient World Observation and Response Department) is half-human and half an unknown species. Her power is to cover her hands with flame. I'd like to see a S.W.O.R.D. theme with Abigail, a playable Lockheed, and Ms. Marvel's red outfit from Avengers: Earth's Mightiest Heroes.

*Top 3 Latverians*
SHSO should take advantage of the fictional Marvel countries. Along with more Wakandans, there should be more playable Latverians.

*Beetle*: Earth-1610's Beetle is a mercenary armed with a suit of armor resembling a bug. Beetle's armor can fly, shoot missiles, and generate electricity.
*Doom 2099*: Earth-928, home of Miguel O'Hara, also has their own version of Doom. He's actually pretty different from. the Dr. Doom already in the game. He has similar phasing powers to Vision and Shadowcat, a shrink ray, and more powerful armor. He should be added for two main reasons. A, There are very few multiverse characters, and 2, he has one of the coolest costumes visually.
*Lucia von Bardas*: Lucia von Bardas is a cyborg who works for Dr. Doom. Her only powers are flying and having a shield made out of energy.

----------


## Raven

> *Snowbird*: Narya is another Alpha Flight member, and is half-human, half-Inua. Snowbird's main power is turning into any animal native to Canada. This includes wendigoes.


Snowbird would be in my top 10 most wanted, she should have a healing P2 due to her cellular rejuvenation, flight (preferably in the form of a snow owl) and her other PUs could be transforming into a white Sasquatch, Wendigo (both making use of existing game content), arctic wolf or polar bear. Her ultimate version could also create blizzards.

The other Alphas I'd like most (along with Vindicator that you already mentionned) would be Northstar, Puck and Shaman.

----------


## GUARDIAN_ALPHA-FLIGHT

> Snowbird would be in my top 10 most wanted, she should have a healing P2 due to her cellular rejuvenation, flight (preferably in the form of a snow owl) and her other PUs could be transforming into a white Sasquatch, Wendigo (both making use of existing game content), arctic wolf or polar bear. Her ultimate version could also create blizzards.
> 
> The other Alphas I'd like most (along with Vindicator that you already mentionned) would be Northstar, Puck and Shaman.


Couldn't agree more Snowbird is a MUST! Would also like to see Snow Sasquatch repaint, and Northstar and Auroa in a set pack similar to how they released both Dr. Dooms. The game needs more Alpha Flight!

----------


## CenturianSpy

> *Vindicator*: Heather McNeil Hudson gets her powers from a green variant of her husband Guardian's battle suit. She has geokinesis, hydrokinesis, flight, armor, a force field, and can shoot electromagnetic beams.
> *Snowbird*: Narya is another Alpha Flight member, and is half-human, half-Inua. Snowbird's main power is turning into any animal native to Canada. This includes wendigoes.





> Snowbird would be in my top 10 most wanted, she should have a healing P2 due to her cellular rejuvenation, flight (preferably in the form of a snow owl) and her other PUs could be transforming into a white Sasquatch, Wendigo (both making use of existing game content), arctic wolf or polar bear. Her ultimate version could also create blizzards.
> 
> The other Alphas I'd like most (along with Vindicator that you already mentionned) would be Northstar, Puck and Shaman.





> Couldn't agree more Snowbird is a MUST! Would also like to see Snow Sasquatch repaint, and Northstar and Auroa in a set pack similar to how they released both Dr. Dooms. The game needs more Alpha Flight!


The correct answer for Flight members and theme are: Puck, Yukon Jack, & Northstar with a Pink Pearl mission.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## CenturianSpy

We all know Cap's backstory. Joe Simon almost named Steve Rogers "Super American" when he created him in 1940 (he first appeared in Timely Comics in 1941), but decided against it because there were too many 'supers' in comics. This Golden Age hero was quickly popularized because of WWII and the propaganda comics of the early 1940s. Since then, many have held the Captain America title in order for Marvel to explain continuity of the character during times when Steve Rogers was frozen. He was the first Marvel (Timely/Atlas) character to break free from the comic media and appear in other media. Captain America is also my 7-year old nephew's favorite character, so you'll see his influence in this _huge_ list. There are many more R3s in Bucky's and American Dream's list (Episode 16 & 4), too. Here we go:

Repaint- AKA Reskin. An exact or near exact duplicate hero in terms of combo & PUs/HU. We have just a few of these in SHSO: AAIM, White Phoenix, Classic Daredevil, Avenging Wolverine etc.Retread- Same hero different combos, PUs and HU. Examples: Swashbuckling Nightcrawler and Pirate Deadpool.Rehash- Similar hero similar combo, PUs, and HU. Examples: Red Hulk, Rescue, Beta Ray Bill.




1. *Captain America*: Earth-9997. This was Steve before becoming the winged Avenging Host.
2. *Captain America*: Earth-11326 (Earth-TRN016). Age of X Captain with the glowing energy shield.
3. *Commander Rogers*: Earth-616 (multiple Earths). Will we ever get the SDCC '11 version of Steve?
4. *Captain America*: Earth-2301. Steve's Mangaverse version with his pink, hard-light shield.
5. *Captain America*: Earth-1610. Marvel Ultimate's version of Cap. This version used many guns, too.
6. *Captain America*: Earth-398. Yeoman America is the _Queen's Vengeance_ (Morgan Le Fay's time warp) version of Steve.
7. *Rohjaz*: Earth-460/Earth-311. Steve goes native after Purple Man sends him to this new Earth.
8. *Armored Captain America*: Earth-616. In an 11 issue arc, the Super Soldier Serum paralyzes Steve so Tony Stark creates an armor for him. Captain has some missiles, too.
9. *Captain America*: Earth-12091. Steve is the leader of the Avengers Federation in this world under siege by the Space Punisher. Mark Texiera's artwork in this series is worthy of a museum.
10. *Captain America*: Earth-717. On this Earth, a world during the US Civil War, Steve is powered by the Native American spirit, We-pi-ahk. He has mystical healing and when he throws his shiield (which bears the symbol of We-pi-ahk) it transforms into a phoenix-bird-like spirit, destroying things in its path.
11. *Captain America*: Earth-928. Combine Cap and Thor and you get this version of Steve Rogers, and alongside of Miguel O'Hara (Spider-Man 2099) you have the two leaders of 928's Avengers.
12. *Captain America*: Earth-9939. Marvel UK's version of Cap in the Prometheus/Death's Head books.
13. *General America*: Earth-717. Not to be confused with the US Civil War Captain, this is the great-grandfather of Steve Rogers.
14. *Captain America*: Earth-928. "Steve Rogers" was a genetically engineered clone of the of Cap controlled (via torture) by John 'Anthony' Herod. This "Cap" became a puppet President of the US.
15. *U.S. Agent*: Earth-616 (multiple Earths). Although Steve did wear this uniform, most of us probably want John Walker. I would want him to have the Convincer (electrified baton). 
16. *Captain America*: Earth-81122. This is actually a depowered Scott Summers (Cyclops). I love the combination of X-Men and Captain America uniform.
17. *Captain America*: Earth-616. Also called the Colonial Captain or Revolutionary Captain, this would be a nice 4th of July gift.
18. *Commander A*:Earth-11831/11418. Kiyoshi Morales is a descendant of Miles Morales, the leader of the Captain America Corps, and the the Captain America of the 25th century. He has dual energy shields.
19. *General America*: Earth-3010. Lady Deadpool's main foe, this version of Cap also had a bionic arm.
20. *Captain America*: Earth-616. Isaiah Bradley is also known as the Black Captain America. He should be as big as Cable or Luke Cage.
21. *Nomad*: Earth-616. After Steve became disenfranchised with the US Govt. for covering up a Secret Empire plot within its ranks, Steve donned this uniform (earlier versions were darker blue and red but this is the iconic version). Steve wore it until Red Skull tortured and crucified Roscoe Simons (the acting Captain America) to send a message that no one but Steve should ever wear the outfit.
22. *Captain Avalon*: Eurth (Dystopian Earth-616). In a world full of magic created by He-Who-Shapes, St'Vaan is the the leader of the Champions of the Realm.
23. *Captain America*: Earth-4162. Ego the Living Planet creates beings known as the Anti-bodies that were bent on destroying all alien plant/animal matter. The Anti-bodies came to earth and were battled by a team of Dr. Doom and Avengers.
24. *Deathlok America*: Earth-TRN193. A post-M-day Earth were mutants became monsters, this version of Steve was under control of Dafydd ap Andres (Damain Tryp).
25. *Captain America*: Earth-93165. This version of Steve is during the _What If?_ book pertaining to the Avengers involvement (and loss) into the Kree-Shi'ar War.
26. *Captain America*: Earth-37072. Kulan Gath creates a spell that transforms Northwest US into a medieval realm full of magic. It also attracted all the super-powered beings releasing their dark egos, pitting a war between the forces of Zarathos, Gath, and the Exiles.
27. *Captain from Texas*: Reality-616. Roger Stephenson was a Texas Ranger who rode his horse, Liberty, in the Old West.
28. *The Captain* Earth-5692. This version of Steve is physically augmented by the Skrulls after they conquered the Earth in an attempt to use humans as warriors against the Kree. This plan failed because us humans are too freedom-loving, so the Skrulls captured many of the strongest humans and used them in gladiator-style games.
29. *Captain*: Earth-8591. Once again Kulan Gath places a spell, this time just on Manhattan, transforming everyone to an ancient dimension and removing their memories. BUT, it was a bubble and if you left the bubble you would regain your memories. Kulan Gath tried expanding the mystical bubble through ritual sacrifice,
30. *Deathlok America*: OOPS! See #24 for this duplicate's blurb.
31. *Captain Americat* Earth-8311 (also pictured Earth-TRN456). Larval Earth's Steven Mouser is that Earth's Cap.
32. *Captain*: Earth-93070. On this Earth, Frank Castle becomes Captain America.
33. *Captain America*: Earth-5113. Dormammu's Earth has this version of Steve.
34. *Captain America*: Earth-10011. The Cancerverse's version of Cap. This version Steve is evil and the leader of the Revengers under the servituted of Lord Marvel.
35. *Colonel America*: Earth-26111. The _Age of Ultron_ version of Captain America. He led the group of Defenders which included a Scott Summers "Cable" and a Janet van Dyne "Captain Marvel".
36. *Captain America*: Earth-600043. Steve Rogers Jr. is the son of the original Captain America. He gets around on his motorcycle and turbo-boosted hang-glider. I posted this that we may never forget the cheesiness of Marvel in the 80s.


That's right, a turbo-boosted hang-glider. SOOOOO cheesy. Did I mention that his hobby was painting? That question reminds me this is the part were I ask questions... Lately all the Caps we've gotten are the movie versions, so are we to expect one from the Avengers 2: Ultron movie or the Cap:Civil War movie? Or will we get anon-theatrical version? Will we ever get Steve without a mask, whether it be the SDCC '11 version or an eyepatched Colonel? How about characters from different times, will we ever see Old West content, Medieval Content, or Dystopian content? Are we ever going to see any more Larval Earth (Peter Porker/Spider-Ham's Earth) characters? How about a black Captain America? Heck, that could be a theme unto itself with Patriot, Isaiah, and Josiah (Justice). Is Gaz allowed to use the Manga-verse costumes? When are we getting U.S. Agent? What about Marvel UK content? Will we see energy/hard-light shields? What about Eurth content? Will we ever get a turbo-boosted hang-glider? Nevermind the last one...

Hope this list was enjoyable and got you thinking. Just a few little tweaks could get us another amazing Captain...or better yet...an amazing theme.

Stay Tuned, True Believers! Next Episode- Marvel vs Marvel.

----------


## CenturianSpy

*Nighthawk*:P1- Cyclone SwoopP2- The Best DefenseP3- Strafing Run

*Onslaught*: P1- Astral PrisonP2- Psionic MajestyP3- Mental Dominion



OK, I'm trolling a little here, but Gaz started it...

We ARE finally getting *Mysterio's "Things Are Afoot!"* mission _and_ during the mission briefings *Stilt-Man*, *Howard the Duck*, and *Paste Pot Pete* are mentioned..._JUST_ mentioned. They ain't coming...yet...hopefully.




1. *Skaar*: Juggy talks to him....but so do a bunch of other guys.
2. *Luke Cage #2*: I sure hope it's his Classic form...


Note that I didn't include *Professor X* (don't worry Omega!)...he did get his expanded tool tip coding done, _but_ it looks like he'll come after Nighthawk and Onslaught

Stay Tuned, True Believers!

----------


## Ravin' Ray

Odd to have Nighthawk without even a mention of Hyperion or Power Princess. Hopefully they're in the pipeline.

Now for my next list of wanted characters. While waiting, patiently (really?) for Future Foundation Reed, Sue and Ben to debut, here are versions of the Fantastic Four with their powers augmented.

*"Pineapple Thing":* Ben never renamed himself when he got a power boost while traveling with Sharon Ventura to the Middle East and getting bombarded by cosmic rays and mutating into a blunted spiky form. (Sharon similarly become the She-Thing.) I hope an SHSO version will remove that darned tail spur, spike, or whatever it is. Note that, as shown above, this version of Thing is stronger than Mr. Fixit, and this should be followed by the game.*Captain Universe Invisible Woman:* Attempting to elude Gladiator, the Enigma Force bonded with Susan Richards who found herself going toe-to-toe against Kallark. Just how strong was she? Their undersea battle triggered a mega-tsunami that threatened San Francisco had they not stopped it in time. Sue should have melee attacks aside from force field attacks.*Invisible Man:* After Reed switched Sue and Johnny's powers, Galactus made the latter his herald, and his ability to see the invisible extended to mental sight as well. His force field bisected Karragan almost to the bone, but fortunately he kept the two halves together and let his healing factor kick in.*Light Brigade Human Torch:* I featured him already before, but now that we have Annihilus we have to differentiate their powers. Johnny's HU shouldn't summon bugs anymore.
What about Reed? Alas, I could not find any example of 616 Reed getting a significant power boost. so unfortunately I have to leave him out. Sorry Maven.

----------


## magenta

It looks like the next theme is going to be Spider-related, because these two just showed up in the code:



They also did a little work on a character named cyclops_omega. I don't think it's a new playable hero, but I'm not sure what else it could be.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> It looks like the next theme is going to be Spider-related, because these two just showed up in the code:
> 
> 
> 
> They also did a little work on a character named cyclops_omega. I don't think it's a new playable hero, but I'm not sure what else it could be.


Nice finds, Mags!

I sure hope Gaz gives us one of the new female Spideys (Gwen or Silk) in that theme with Carnage and Big Time Spidey (who _should_ glow green & red).

As far as "Omega Cyclops", I have two theories:
1. "Omega" level is going to be the _new_ Max level (higher than 20).
2. The new version will be one of these:



Left Picture: This is considered Cyclop's first "Omega Level Mutant" design. (most likely)
Right Picture: This is Cyclop's Outfit from Marvel's _The End_ arc. "The End" = Omega.

----------


## Smashing Colossus

> *Nighthawk*:P1- Cyclone SwoopP2- The Best DefenseP3- Strafing Run
> 
> *Onslaught*: P1- Astral PrisonP2- Psionic MajestyP3- Mental Dominion
> 
> 
> 
> OK, I'm trolling a little here, but Gaz started it...
> 
> We ARE finally getting *Mysterio's "Things Are Afoot!"* mission _and_ during the mission briefings *Stilt-Man*, *Howard the Duck*, and *Paste Pot Pete* are mentioned..._JUST_ mentioned. They ain't coming...yet...hopefully.
> ...


We need flipping Skaar

----------


## CenturianSpy

> We need flipping Skaar


...in a proper _Planet Hulk_ theme with Korg, Miek, and Elloe Kaifi PLUS Red King missions.

----------


## Smashing Colossus

Yeah that would be a nice combination.

----------


## Cheatster9000x

> It looks like the next theme is going to be Spider-related, because these two just showed up in the code:
> 
> 
> 
> They also did a little work on a character named cyclops_omega. I don't think it's a new playable hero, but I'm not sure what else it could be.


ohmygodohmygodohmygodohmygodohmygodohmygodohmygodo  hmygodohmygodohmygodohmygodohmygodohmygod

Oh my god.

Big time Spidey is my favourite spider-man next to EOTE and Ben Reilly, and Carnage. OH MY GOD CARNAGE.

----------


## CenturianSpy

I'll say this first: Captain Marvel is my LEAST favorite character in the game. Not only do I have to play him on mute because of the ridiculous amount of "marvelous" s but his combo is boring, his PUs generally suck, and his HU is bad. His amazingly coifed hair and his uniform is his _only_ saving graces. Oh what Gaz could do with a few minor tweaks to give us a character that is deserving of the name Captain Marvel. Mar-Vell is a White-Kree. White-Krees are the majority of the Kree Empire and are a result of centuries of inbreeding between the ruling Blue-Kree race. This was a commentary on races by the writers of Marvel, and a good one. Mar-Vell's powers were mainly caused from moving from one gravitational field to another and his Kree physiology that made him super strong/agile/better invulnerability to elements. Mar-Vell's powers were augmented by Dr. Benjamin Savannah's radiation treatments that caused Mar-Vell to convert solar energy into his energy attacks & flight and by the Nega-Bands, which were made by the Supremor (Supreme Intelligence) of the Kree. OK Gaz, pay attention to these R3s:

Repaint- AKA Reskin. An exact or near exact duplicate hero in terms of combo & PUs/HU. We have just a few of these in SHSO: AAIM, White Phoenix, Classic Daredevil, Avenging Wolverine etc.Retread- Same hero different combos, PUs and HU. Examples: Swashbuckling Nightcrawler and Pirate Deadpool.Rehash- Similar hero similar combo, PUs, and HU. Examples: Red Hulk, Rescue, Beta Ray Bill.



1-4. *Captain Mar-Vell*: Earth-1610, 8096, 616 & 79102 pictured (multiple Earths). AKA Mahr Vehl AKA Captain Marvel AKA Geheneris Hala´son Mahr Vehl. How could you not want a Kree uniform wearing Mar-Vell?
5. *Mar-Vell*: Earth-2301. Mar-Vell's Mangaverse uniform. "Martin Elwood" also has a laser sword (because Nega-Bands aren't an "elegant weapon").
6-7. *Captain Marvel*: Earth-616 & 80920. Carol Danvers. Carol Danvers. Carol Danvers. Nope. Saying her name three times does not work like Beetlejuice. 
8. *Captain Glory*: Earth-200080 (multiple Earths). Noh-Varr's dad was exposed to cosmic rays and can manifest an armor around his body like Hisako Ichiki (Armor-who also belongs in the game). Her father has yet to be named...
9. *Uranian*: Earth-616 (multiple Earths). AKA Marvel Boy. Robert Grayson uses his Uranian headband that gives him telepathic powers as well as using (used) duplicates of the Quantum Bands. He's a member of the under-appreciated _Agents of Atlas_ team. 
10-11. *Captain Marvel*: Earth-200080 (multiple Earths). AKA Marvel Boy. Noh-Varr is a Kree with nanomites in his blood AND cockroach DNA spliced into his own. These bio-engineered features allow him to wall crawl, have fingernail/claw attacks, and shoot grenades from his fingertips. He also had Nega-Bands (now uses Kree war-gauntlets) and still uses Kreee replicator mines.
12. *Protector*: Earth-200080 (multiple Earths). Noh-Varr's Kree uniform given to him from the Supremor with his new title "Protector".
13. *Martyr*: Earth-616 (multiple Earths). AKA Quasar AKA Captain Marvel. Phyla-Vell is the daughter of Mar-Vell and Elysius (an I.S.A.A.C. artificially created Eternal). She wields a Quantum Sword.
14. *Photon*: Earth-616. AKA Captain Marvel AKA Legacy. Genis-Vell is the brother of Phyla-Vell (same mom and dad). He has all his dad's powers but on a stellar scale. He often focuses his energy blasts through a Kree pistol. He also can teleport.
15. *Quasar*: Earth-616 (multiple Earths). Wendell Vaughn's middle name is Elvis. Just awesome. He is a being of pure Quantum Energy now, but before he wore the Quantum Bands that could also make quanta-contructs like shields and weapons.
16. *Captain Marvel*: Earth-1610. Rick Jones has been more different superheroes in Marvel than anyone else. I think most of us would want his A-Bomb form. But, in the Ultimate universe he was Nova and now is Captain Marvel, donning a Kree uniform. He is also a teleporter.
17. *Crusader*: Earth-616. Thelius is another Uranian, and he looks exactly like Robert Grayson, but he's a bad guy. Typical doppleganger storyline.
18. *Captain Marvel*: Earth-26111. Janet van Dyne as Captain Marvel? Yes. She was a member of the Defenders built around stopping Morgan le Fay.
19. *Captain Marvel*: Earth-11051. Dorrek VIII used this moniker while retaining his powers as his half Skrull counterpart. So, he's a blend of Captain Marvel and Hulkling. I'd rather have him as Hulkling.
20. *Doctor Minerva*: Earth-616. Minn-Erva is a Blue-skinned Kree who now wears the Nega-Bands and fights alongside Captain Atlas.
21. *Lord Mar-Vell*: Earth-10011. Mar-vell's Cancerverse form...

Interesting potential with this one character. The thing is, I would be very upset with a Repaint. This character needs a COMPLETE overhaul, and many of these 21 characters I've shown could do that. Here's some points to ponder: Other than Ronan the Accuser (who I believe is still coming based on the game files), will we get more Kree content including Mar-Vell in his Kree uniform? Should I have put Carol Danver's versions of Captain Marvel on her R3s? You'll have to wait until the "M"s for that answer. Am I the only one who wants _Agents of Atlas_ content? Will we ever see Noh-Varr in SHSO? What about Mar-Vell's kids? Why isn't Wendell Vaughn in the game? In what form will Rick Jones first come to SHSO? Where are our Young Avengers? Did you spot the _Star Wars_ reference?

Fix him...or better yet...Rehash or retread him, Gaz!

Stay Tuned, True Believers! Next up- Episode 20: Rasputin on the Ritz!

----------


## TheGalaxyLeader

> *Nighthawk*:P1- Cyclone SwoopP2- The Best DefenseP3- Strafing Run
> 
> *Onslaught*: P1- Astral PrisonP2- Psionic MajestyP3- Mental Dominion
> 
> 
> 
> OK, I'm trolling a little here, but Gaz started it...
> 
> We ARE finally getting *Mysterio's "Things Are Afoot!"* mission _and_ during the mission briefings *Stilt-Man*, *Howard the Duck*, and *Paste Pot Pete* are mentioned..._JUST_ mentioned. They ain't coming...yet...hopefully.
> ...


Lots of great content coming! Mysterio mission sounds great.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

Code-breakers, are there codes that say a sidekick has a badge already? I'm curious to know what Lockheed's benefits will be.

Also, I submitted a crazy question for Feedback Friday: a sidekick-only mission for April Fools.

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

*Black King*: Sebastian Shaw was the main villain of the best X-Men movie, X-Men First Class. He has the mutant power of energy absorbtion and release. Shaw was the original owner of Magneto's helmet.
*Black Mamba*: Tanya Sealy is a member of the Serpent Society, a team of evil snake-based supervillains, who can control Darkforce. We all know that SHSO needs more females, especially female villains.
*Black Queen*: Selene Gallio is the oldest mutant on Earth-616. She kept herself alive by absorbing the life-force of others. Black Queen possesses a wide range of abilities, including telepathy, pyrokinesis, healing, sorcery, and shadow manipulation.
*Black Tarantula*: Carlos LaMuerto is a Brazillian crime lord with an awesome costume. He has optic blasts, a healing factor, and enhanced agility.
*Bluebird*: Sally Avril has appeared in The Amazing Spider-Man and The Spectacular Spider-Man, but not as a superhero. She is powerless, but is a talented gymnast. Sally ended up dying in a car crash.
*Blue Marvel*: If one person on this list gets added, I hope it's Adam Brashear. In the 1950's, he was exposed to radiation from the Negative Zone, gaining anti-matter superpowers, along with strength and flight. He has about the same power level as Sentry.
*Blue Streak*: Don Thomas uses a suit of powered armor with roller skates, similar to Iron Man 2020's. His suit also lets him super jump and wall crawl. It also comes equipped with lasers.
*Cobalt Man*: Ralph Roberts built a knockoff of Iron Man's armor and named it after the next element on the periodic table. If/When he gets added, I hope they make his suit blue, so it will be cobalt in more than one way.
*Emerald Emissary*: I HATE Earth-TRN123, but making She-Hulk a herald of Galactus was at least an interesting idea. She has the Power Cosmic, a cosmic staff, and a green energy surfboard, which she should be able to use on hotspots for speed and flight.
*Grey Gargoyle*: A French chemist named Paul Duval spilled a potion on his hand, turning him to organic stone. It also gave him the power to turn thungs he touched to granite. Enemies turning grey in missions and freezing could be interesting. Grey Gargoyle is one of the four Worthy that isn't playable (if you don't count Sin).
*Purple Man*: Zebediah Killgrave has one of the best real names in Marvel, but also has one of the worst aliases. He was a spy trying to steal an experimental nerve gas, which dyed his skin purple and gave him mind control. This could be a tough ability to implement, but it could probably be done.
*Redeye*: Rick Landress was an astronaut on a trip to Jupiter. Cosmic radiation from the Great Red Spot gave him the power to control weather like Storm. Power attacks could include summoning lightning, creating snow to freeze enemies, or creating fog to use as stealth.
*Red Ghost*: Ivan Kragoff is the 50th smartest person on Earth-616. He tried to copy the Fantastic Four's space voyage to gain his own powers, but with a crew of apes. Red Ghost's main ability is intangibility, but he's also been able to become invisible or turn into red mist at various points in time. Red Ghost's Hero Up should be summoning his three superpowered apes: Igor the shapeshifting baboon, Miklho the super-strong gorilla, and Peotor the magnetism-contolling orangutan.
*Red King*: Angmo-Asan was the king of Sakaar and main villain of the Planet Hulk storyline. He has a suit of armor that's comparable to the Hulkbuster armor. It has flamethrowers, missiles, flight, and a giant sword. Seeing other planets (besides the Nine Realms) in SHSO would be awesome.
*Red Shift*: Red Shift is another herald of Galactus. He has the Power Cosmic, so he has flight, strength, energy powers, and can create black holes. He also possesses two cosmic swords.
*Rose*: Phillip Hayes is the fourth Rose, after Richard Fisk, Sergeant Blume, and Jacob Conover. Rose is a crime lord and Spider-Man villain who doesn't have any superhuman powers.
*Scarlet Empress*: In the Super Hero Squad Show, Dark Surfer sent Falcon and H.E.R.B.I.E. to an alternate reality where Scarlet Witch took over the world and called herself Scarlet Empress. She has the same powers as Scarlet Witch, but is much more powerful.
*Scarlet Spider (Kaine)*: Ben Reilly isn't the only clone of Spider-Man. Kaine Parker is the current Scarlet Spider. Along with standard spider powers, he has the Mark of Kaine, which is basically wall crawling powers being used to burn skin (probably too violent for SHSO), claws on the back of his hands, organic webbing, and communication with arachnids.
*White Rabbit*: Lorina Dodson is a rich villain who uses advanced technology to commit crimes. This includes a giant robotic bunny equipped with weapons, genetically engineered rabbits, and an umbrella that shoots exploding carrots. She leads a group of animal villains called the Menagerie, which includes Panda-Mania, Hippo, and Gypsy Moth.
*White Wolf*: White Wolf is the adoptive brother of King T'Challa. If he does get added, he would probably be a repaint of Black Panther.

----------


## CenturianSpy

1. *Angela: Asgard's Assassin #5*: We need a new Asgard Theme.
2. *Ant-Man #4*: A _Miami Vice_-style cover just makes me want this Repaint...adding a *Grizzly* to the game would be nice, too.
3. *Amazing Spider-Man #17.1*: Wouldn't it be nice to see *Hammerhead* in the game?
4. *Amazing Spider-Man #17*: I'm seeing *Ghost* pop up more and more in various books. Will he get named in 2015? Will we see him in SHSO? Perhaps a Roxxon theme? Or a Thunderbolt theme?
5. *Captain America & The Mighty Avengers*: *Spectrum* (Monica Rambeau) and the *Blue Marvel* would add to SHSO's lack of black characters.
6. *Captain Marvel #14*: Just did a R3 list on *Captain Marvel* included the lovely Carol Danvers.
7. *Guardians 3000 #7*: Bonus points if you know the female facing of with Gamora. I'd love *Charlie-27*, *Starhawk*, and *Yondu* in SHSO. The female is *Genna Drake* named after original GotG writer and artist Arnold Drake and Gene Colan.
8. *Howard the Duck #2*: I love the "Run the Jewels" (hip-hop artist duo Killer Mike and El-P) homage variant covers.
9. *Inhuman #14*: Will we see *Lineage* (Gordon Nobili) or other Maggia in 2015?
10. *Inhuman Special #1*: Marvel is combining Spider-Man, the new Cap, and Inhumans in this Terragin Mist storyline. Can you name all of the heroes on this cover?
11. *Ms. Marvel #14*: Hope we see Kamala Khan soon. I think a Marvel Theme w/Kamala, Carol Danver, Uranian (Marvel Boy), and the Blue Marvel would be awesome.
12. *Operation: S.I.N. #4*: I'm loving the _Agent Carter_ show. Peggy belongs in SHSO. I think crafting a time machine to open up older and retconned heroes would be a nice game feature- a lot of content like missions and Golden age heroes could be added with a time machine feature.
13. *The Punisher #17*: The New Cap (Sam Wilson) on the cover with a new look Frank Castle.
14. *Silk #3*: We're getting Carnage and Big Time Spider-Man...hopefully we get a female Spider-Verse character. Why not *Silk*?
15. *Spider-Man & The X-Men #5*: I'm a huge fan of *Glob Herman*'s design...might as well throw in *Ernst* and *Amadeus Cho*, too.
16. *Spider-Gwen #3*: Who doesn't want this *Spider-Woman*?
17. *The Unbeatable Squirrel Girl #4*: Here's the book to get your *Galactus* fix.
18. *Legendary Star-Lord #11*: The *Mr. Knife* (J'Son of Spartax) was a good storyline...the *Black Vortex* arc is better.
19. *Superior Iron Man #7*: Inevitable.
20. *Spider-Woman #6*: I like the design, I like the idea of more motorcycles. I want *Crossbones* in the game.
21. *Thor #7*: Game sorely needs more Asgardians...especially the females.
22. *Uncanny Inhumans #0*: Will 2015 be the year we finally get Inhumans? How about a *Kang the Conquerer* mission?
23. *Wolverine's #14*: Where's *X-23*?
24. *X-Men #26*: _The Burning World_ arc is about to conclude with its all female cast...it would be nice to get these new-look *Psylocke* and *Storm* to go along with *Jubilee*, *M*, and *Rachel Grey*.

2015 is looking like a great year for Marvel. I hope Gaz follows suit!

Stay Tuned, True Believers!

...speaking of "True Believers", Marvel is going to offer about 30 different full-size (32 page books) called their _True Believer_ series (reprints of recent major storylines) for only $1 each. This is a great time to get many books for yourself...OR BETTER YET...to get a child hooked onto Marvel. I plan on buying a bunch of these and giving them out to everyone I can.

----------


## MaskedTraveler

A New Storm? YES!
(btw, you skipped 19.)

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

> A New Storm? YES!
> (btw, you skipped 19.)


19 is Superior Iron Man #7, which may be what the "inevitable" description is for.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> A New Storm? YES!
> (btw, you skipped 19.)





> 19 is Superior Iron Man #7, which may be what the "inevitable" description is for.


Yep. Fixed. No idea how that happened.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

Spy, we got _a lot_ of hammer wielders to cover here!

----------


## roneers

I didn't knew storm ever thought herself to be worthy?

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Spy, we got _a lot_ of hammer wielders to cover here!


A bunch of them are on page 26 of this thread (post #376) in my Beta Ray Bill R3's list. I'm excited to see that Earth-1610 is getting a spotlight for the _Secret Wars_. Maybe, just maybe, we'll get more Ultimates in SHSO.

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

> Spy, we got _a lot_ of hammer wielders to cover here!


Yes! Thor (Unworthy), Thor (Female), Throg, Goddess Storm, Thunderstrike, Thor Girl, Thordis, and Odin!

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> Yes! Thor (Unworthy), Thor (Female), Throg, Goddess Storm, Thunderstrike, Thor Girl, Thordis, and Odin!


Not to mention that Egyptian-looking guy with the Ankh-like axe that appeared in Avengers Forever.

----------


## CenturianSpy

Colossus was created by Dave Cockrum and Len Wein. His first appearance was on the second team of X-Men in Giant-Size X-Men #1 (1975).Since then Piotr Nikolaievitch Raputin has been a member of the X-Men, Excalibur, X-Force, an Acolyte, Last Defender, and a host of the Phoenix Force and Cyttorak avatar. He is a middle child, his older brother Mikhail and younger sister Illyana (Magik) are also mutants. With just a few minor tweaks Gaz could give us some more characters based off this Russian tin man.

Repaint- AKA Reskin. An exact or near exact duplicate hero in terms of combo & PUs/HU. We have just a few of these in SHSO: AAIM, White Phoenix, Classic Daredevil, Avenging Wolverine etc.Retread- Same hero different combos, PUs and HU. Examples: Swashbuckling Nightcrawler and Pirate Deadpool.Rehash- Similar hero similar combo, PUs, and HU. Examples: Red Hulk, Rescue, Beta Ray Bill.




1. *Colossus*: Earth-616. I'm a big fan of original costume's and I think they'll sell well for Gaz. 
2. *Colossus*: Earth-1917. Panoptichron is the word Marvel uses to describe many worlds when many heroes/villains from different Earths join forces. The most common books are called _Exiles_. An obvious homage to Piotr's first uni.
3. *Phoenix*: Earth-616 (multiple Earths). Colossus' Phoenix Five uniform. 
4. *Colossus*: Earth-11052. _X-Men: Evolution_ ran on Kids' WB! which is the closest thing to a Marvel/DC union...other than Amalgam comics...which is owned by Marvel...and would make an interesting list.
5-6. *Colossus*: Earth-616. During _Fear Itself_ Juggernaut became Kuurth Breaker of Stone and Cyttorak granted his power to Colossus. I don't know if I like the name Jolossus or Colossonaut better. Colossus' body mutated more and more into looking like a metal Cyttorak, himself.
7. *Colossus*: Earth-2301. This sumo-sized Manga version was possessed by Magnus (Mangaverse's Magneto- a demon spirit) and had his magnetic abilities.
8. *Proletarian*: Earth-616. Arcade built an Vazhin robot to brainwash Colossus into becoming the Proletarian and attacking his X-Men teammates in Murderworld.
9. *Colossus*: Earth-717. Ultimate Federalist Freedom Fighters was Earth-717's Fantastic Four...they took over Russia.
10. *Colossus*: Earth-1610. Ultimates are to be highlighted in this year's _Secret Wars_ event!
11. *Colossus*: Earth-161. Piotr is a member of the _X-Men Forever_'s Winter Guard.
12. *Colossus*: Earth-616. Marvel NOW! has Colossus a member of the X-Force. Orange was the new blue in Marvel in 2014.
13. *Colossus*: Earth-295. The older, balding Piotr's look during the _Age of Apocalypse_ arc. He could no longer revert to his human form.
14. *Colossus*: Earth-13729 (previously Earth-TRN311). I don't know if I'm more interested in Piotr's mustache or that he wields his sister's Soulsword. It's the sword... 
15. *Colossus*: Earth-96585. On this Earth Piotr is an Acolyte living on Avalon during a time when Acolytes were divided into three factions under the leaderships of magneto, Exodus, and Fabian Cortez,
16. *Colossus*: Earth-41001. Pavel Rasputin is the _GeNext_ grandson of Piotr.
17. *Colossus*: Earth-616 (multiple-Earths). I love this main Acolyte wardrobe.
18. *Colossus*: Earth-294. This is Colossus' _What If? AvX_ look on an Earth where Nova and Ms. Marvel are vessels for the Phoenix Force.
19. *Phoenix*: Earth-2182. Colossus body left vacant after his death becomes the host for the Phoenix Force who transforms Piotr's shell into a female form.
20. *Chrome*: Earth-148611. AKA Spitfire. Jennifer Swensen gained her superpowers, which are the same as Colossus, from "Pitt Juice". Pitt Juice was made from an explosion caused by a bad reaction of the Star Brand being linked to a dumbbell instead of organic matter. This reaction, plus its after effects, destroyed Pittsburgh.
21-22. *Metalhead*: Earth-928. Edward Osako is a member of 2099's X-Men led by Cerebra and the Desert Ghost. He can change his body into any metal which would make amazing PUs/HU.
23. *Ironclad*: Earth-616 (multiple Earths). Michael Steel is a member of the U-Foes, a group of 4 villains who exposed themselves to cosmic radiation to battle the FF. Mike has Density control like Vision.
24. *Mercury*: Earth-616. One of Cerebro's X-Men, Mercury had the combined powers of Colossus and Wolverine. He could change his body into metal and grow claws out of his fingers.


So here's my questions before (if) Marvel kills him again. Are we ever going to see Colossus' siblings in the game? Should we start a hate-letter writing campaign to Universal (it is up in the air who holds all the rights/licenses) about Colossus' Phoenix Five brother, Namor? Are we going to see any _Fear Itself_ content? How about the Juggernaut helmet on Piotr? Since Marvel is going to feature many Ultimates in the new _Secret Wars_ arc, are we going to see more of them in SHSO? How great would a Winter Guard theme be? Or a GeNext theme? Or a _proper_ Marvel NOW! X-Force theme? Will we ever get more 2099 content? Should Gaz give us Acolyte content?

Stay Tuned, True Believers! Next Episode- Cyke out!

----------


## Crazy_Sean

> *Nighthawk*:P1- Cyclone SwoopP2- The Best DefenseP3- Strafing Run
> 
> *Onslaught*: P1- Astral PrisonP2- Psionic MajestyP3- Mental Dominion
> 
> 
> 
> OK, I'm trolling a little here, but Gaz started it...
> 
> We ARE finally getting *Mysterio's "Things Are Afoot!"* mission _and_ during the mission briefings *Stilt-Man*, *Howard the Duck*, and *Paste Pot Pete* are mentioned..._JUST_ mentioned. They ain't coming...yet...hopefully.


My lad Helmer will fall off his chair if we get Stilt-Man.  We're currently reading some of Daredevil's early adventures, and Stilt-Man is his favourite bad guy to date in that comic.  I've been saying to him, 'No way we'd get Stilt-Man in SHSO, he wouldn't fit in the screen, all you'd see would be two long tin legs stretching up to the sky with a bunch of Iron Mans and Spider-Mans milling about on the ground blowing off fart potions.'  Helmer'll be SO smug if Stilty does appear.

Also fantastic to see Nighthawk.  As previously mentioned by others on this thread, Nighthawk makes me think of the Defenders.  There are enough key Defenders in SHSO (Doc Strange, Valkyrie, Hulk, Silver Surfer especially, even Luke Cage, Daredevil, Moon Knight) for them to assemble a Defenders theme really easily, although the glaring absence of N***r is a bit of a barrier.  Hey, let's see Son of Satan!

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Not to mention that Egyptian-looking guy with the Ankh-like axe that appeared in Avengers Forever.


Horus. An Egyptian-Asgardian.

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

> Horus. An Egyptian-Asgardian.


Needs more Apocalypse <wink wink> <nudge nudge>

----------


## CenturianSpy

Only 28 files in the latest build, most were maintenance. *Carnage* got work added. The main things added were new *Sidekicks*

WolverineIron FistElectroCaptain America, Super SoldierClassic DaredevilThorUltimate ThorClassic ThorAvengers ThorBattle Armor ThorLokiValkyrieEnchantress

Stay Tuned, True Believers!

----------


## roneers

Looks like asgard is very happy with this update!

But got Enchantress work added or only a sidekick.
(Fingers crossed for the real one)

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> The main things added were new *Sidekicks*
> 
> Enchantress
> 
> Stay Tuned, True Believers!





> Looks like asgard is very happy with this update!
> 
> But got Enchantress work added or only a sidekick.
> (Fingers crossed for the real one)


I know right, like the sidekick came _before_ the hero.

----------


## roneers

> I know right, like the sidekick came _before_ the hero.



I already thought it were the sidekicks, just some part of me hoped centurian just placed enchantress wrong.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> I already thought it were the sidekicks, just some part of me hoped centurian just placed enchantress wrong.


Nope, Enchantress is a sidekick.

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

*Arclight*: Phillipa Sontag was a Brotherhood member on Earth-10005. She has the mutant power to create shockwaves. This could be represented through a knockdown Hero Up. There should also be another purple-haired female mutant.
*Assemble*: Assemble was a Brotherhood member on Earth-1610. He's the Ultimate counterpart to the Super-Adaptoid, created by Magneto from the remains of Ultron's robotic Ultimates. It was shown to at least have the powers of Hulk, Thor, and Giant-Man.
*Avalanche*: Dominikos Petrakis/Dominic Petros/Lance is a Brotherhood member in Earth-616. His powers are more earthquake-based than avalanche-based. He can create seismic waves and has limited geokinesis.
*Azazel*: Azazel was a Brotherhood member on Earth-10005. He is the father of Nightcrawler, and shares his teleportation powers and prehensile tail. Azazel can also produce energy bolts and is a skilled swordsman.
*Blob*: Fred Dukes was a Brotherhood member on Earth-616, among other realities. The last three characters released were all giant villains, which are fun to play as. Blob is super-strong, durable, and can increase his personal gravity.
*Domino*: Neena Thurman was a Brotherhood member on Earth-8096. She's a mutant mercenary with the power to increase her luck. She definately should have been added during the X-Force theme.
*Juggernaut*: Oops! I created this list before Juggernaut was added, and never removed him from the picture. However, I want the crimson-costumed Cain Marko, not the orange-and-brown one we have. Anyway, Juggernaut is a Brotherhood member in Earth-616 (and other realities) despite not being a mutant. He is super-strong, invulnerable, and is unstoppable when he charges.
*Longshot*: Longshot was a Brotherhood member on Earth-1610. He has similar good luck powers to Domino.
*Mimic*: Calvin Rankin was a Brotherhood member on Earth-616. His ability to duplicate powers came from a lab accident, not the X-Gene. He's kind of like a Super-Skrull for the X-Men, since he permanently possesses the powers of Angel, Beast, Cyclops, Iceman, and Jean Grey.
*Multiple Man*: Jamie Madrox was a Brotherhood member on Earth-10005. His mutant ability is to create copies of himself. His power attacks and Hero Up should all summon a number of duplicates to help you corresponding to the number of stars the attack uses. For example, his P2 would summon 2 Multiple Men, but his Hero Up would summon 5.
*Omega Red*: A clone of the original Omega Red was a Brotherhood member on Earth-616. The new Omega Red still has a healing factor and carbonadium tentacles in his hands. He also has two clone siblings named Omega Black and Omega White. Either Omega Red would need a death spore attack similar to Colossus and Invisible Woman's Hero Up's, where getting close to an enemy harms them.
*Paralyzer*: Randall Darby was a Brotherhood member on Earth-616. He has the mutant power to generate electromagnetic energy like Electro. Paralyzer used to go by the name Shocker, but that should be saved for Herman Shultz or Jackson Brice on SHSO.
*Post*: Kevin Tremain was a Brotherhood member on Earth-616. Yeah, I don't understand his code name either. His powers were increased by the Techo-Organic Virus. Post can turn invisible, teleport, generate heat, and use super-strength.
*Pyro*: St. John Allerdyce was a Brotherhood member on Earth-616, among other realities. He has the power to control fire. Unfortunately for him, he can't create fire so he has to use flamethrowers. Pyro's Hero Up should be creating giant fire animals, like a flaming snake or bird, to deal major damage to enemies.
*Riptide*: Janos Quested was a Brotherhood member on Earth-10005. Riptide can create miniature tornadoes as attacks. He can also use these whirlwinds to fly. A good Hero Up for Riptide would be an enourmous cyclone that does damage to all enemies on screen.
*Sauron*: Karl Lykos was a Brotherhood member on Earth-616, and is another non-mutant. Pteradons from the Savage Land bit him to transform Karl into a were-pterodacytl. Sauron has the power to steal powers, just like Rogue. He can also hypnotize people and fly.
*Spiral*: Rita Wayword was a Brotherhood member on Earth-616. Her magical powers let her teleport, shoot energy, and disappear from sight. Spiral has six arms, and is a great swordfighter. Combining these powers (i.e. fighting with six swords at once) would make her a force to be reckoned with.
*Tempest*: Angel Salvadore was a Brotherhood member on Earth-10005. She went by the name Angel in X-Men First Class, and defected to the Brotherhood from the X-Men. Tempest can fly and shoot acid from her mouth.
*Toad*: Mortimer Toynbee/Todd Tolanski was a Brotherhood member on Earth-616, among other realities. He appeared in the Super Hero Squad Show. Toad has super jumping powers and a really long tongue. In zones, he should be double jump, super jump, or maybe even triple jump. He should have a Hero Up like Black Panther's, where he jumps around to enemies. An attack grabbing an enemy with his tongue would also be a must.
*Unus the Untouchable*: Gunther Bain was a Brotherhood member on Earth-616. Despite his awful codename, he could have an interesting play style. Unus has the ability to create pink force fields around himself.

----------


## CenturianSpy

I for one am excited by the recent "cyclops_omega" coding recently found in the game files. It is fun to speculate on what it means, whether it is a new character or something else. Here are some R3s from Corsair's oldest son.

Repaint- AKA Reskin. An exact or near exact duplicate hero in terms of combo & PUs/HU. We have just a few of these in SHSO: AAIM, White Phoenix, Classic Daredevil, Avenging Wolverine etc.Retread- Same hero different combos, PUs and HU. Examples: Swashbuckling Nightcrawler and Pirate Deadpool.Rehash- Similar hero similar combo, PUs, and HU. Examples: Red Hulk, Rescue, Beta Ray Bill.




1. *Cyclops*: Earth-616 (multiple Earths). Scott's original uniform. I'm a big believer that Gaz could make all the originals true Repaints and they would sell. Call them "Classic" and get them in the shop, Gaz!
2. *Cyclops*: Earth-TRN240. I really like this Bendis version of Cyclops...but I don't like Bendis.
3. *Cyclops*: Earth-616. Scott's X-Factor 2nd uniform.
4. *Cyclops*: Earth-616. Scott's first X-Factor uniform.
5. *Cyclops*: Earth-41001. Is this the "Cyclops_Omega" found in the code? This is Scott's _The End_ arc look.
6. *Cyclops*: Earth-616 (multiple Earths). Joe Quesada brought us this version of Cyclops. Is this his 'Omega' form?
7. *Cyclops*: Earth-616. Phoenix Five member Scott would have interesting dialogue with our upcoming Charles Xavier.
8. *"Cyclops"*: Earth-616. Sublime Corp.'s CEO Lobe made mutant power-giving inhalers and sold them to rich people and used others for marketing.
9. *Cyclops*: Earth-2301. Manga, Manga, Manga.
10. *Cyclops*: Earth-616. This was Scott's uniform after he was separated from Apocalypse's spirit.
11. *Cyclops*: Earth-90214 (also known as Earth-Noir or Earth-7207). A sociopath with twin revolvers.
12. *Cyclops*: Earth-889. On this Earth Scott is married to Emma Frost and a member of X-Society. Very Steampunk.
13. *Cyclops*: Earth-11045. This is what happens when super-powered individuals are forced to become security for a Global pseudo-Utopia. They become Deathloks.
14. *Cyclops*: Earth-616. Time travelling to the 60s? Why not fit in by wearing some Beatle's Sgt. Pepper-style clothing? Groovy.
15. *Cyclops*: Earth-295. _Age of Apocalypse_ version of Cyclops. He killed his father (Corsair) because his father was infected by a Brood embryo. How did he keep his 80's power mane out of his optic blasts?
16. *Cable*: Earth-61112 (multiple Earths). _Age of Ultron_'s version of Scott Summers...he's a cyborg.
17. *Cyclops*: Earth-956. On this Earth, Mr. Sinister forms his own X-Men team with the Scott & Alex Summers, Sabretooth, Malice and Sauron.
18. *Cyclops*: Earth-2182. The Exiles' version of Scott. He has a cyborg left side.
19. *Hound*: Earth-811 (taken from Earth-616). Ahab, a harpoon-wielding cyborg bent on capturing mutants and imprisoning them in concentration camps in the _Days of Future Present_ arc brainwashed Scott to help his plans.
20. *Cyclops*: Earth-1011. A version of Scott where his mind was transferred to a Sentinel version of himself for the X-Sentinel team.
21. *Cyclops*: Earth-TRN245. Scott has his powers AND the genius intellect/suits of Tony Stark while fighting for Professor Doom's X-Men. Sounds like a character my nephew would make if he you could build your own in SHSO.
22. *Cyclops*: Earth-616 (multiple Earths). _Astonishing X-Men: Xenogenesis_'s version of Scott.
23. *Cable*: OOPS! Same as #16. Sorry!
24. *Scotius Sumerisle*: Earth-311. The Witchbreed version of Cyclops.
25. *Slym Dayspring*: Earth-4935. Clan Askani's version of Scott...well, at least the manifestation of Scott's soul. It's complicated.
26. *Sheriff Summers*: Earth-51212. One of many X-Treme versions of Scott. But, it's an Old West version...so it's very cool.
27. *Corporal Scott Summers*: Earth-70213. If you ever wanted a black, U.S. Civil War-Union soldier version of Cyclops, here you go. 
28. *Eric the Red*: Earth-616. Scott donned this disguise, which also redirected his optic blasts through his hands, to infiltrate Mesmero's gang.
29. *Cyclops*: Earth-1298. This version of Scott is a member of the Starjammer pirates and is dating this Earth's version of Carol Danvers.
30. *Starbolt*: Earth-80827. Summer Scott is a female version of Cyclop's...and she's in love with 616's Gambit.
31. *Hulklops*: Earth-6001 (Earth-616). Cyclops + Hulk. I'd buy hundreds of Hulks.
32. *Ruby Summers*: Earth-1191. Scott's and Emma Frost's daughter has her father's powers plus her mother's ability to transform into a crystalline structure that gives her increased invulnerability...which would make a nice P2.
33. *Mimic*: Earth-616 (multiple Earths). Calvin Rankin will be on several lists.

Crazy, right? It's interesting to see all of Scott's variants. The questions that arise from his variants are equally interesting. Are we to see Corsair or any other Starjammer content? What about the Bendis (TRN240) versions? Would you buy the Classic Cyclops uniform? Are we ever going to get the Phoenix Five characters? Shouldn't each character have a fun, esoteric version in the game? Will we ever see any more Noir characters besides Spidey? Are we going to ever see Clan Askani content? Why isn't Mimic in the game, yet? Wouldn't Gaz be smart to make themes built on arcs and just recycle them every year? Which heroes' children are the next to come (I think only Cable, Nightcrawler, Quicksilver, Scarlet Witch, & Spider-Girl are in the game now)? When are going to get some Deathlok content? 

Stay Tuned, True Believers! Next up, Episode 22- Murdoch, doch, goose!

----------


## MaskedTraveler

My Reaction to Enchantress Coming Out:


My Reaction when I realized that Enchantress is Coming Out, only to be a sidekick:

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

> I for one am excited by the recent "cyclops_omega" coding recently found in the game files. It is fun to speculate on what it means, whether it is a new character or something else. Here are some R3s from Corsair's oldest son.
> 
> Repaint- AKA Reskin. An exact or near exact duplicate hero in terms of combo & PUs/HU. We have just a few of these in SHSO: AAIM, White Phoenix, Classic Daredevil, Avenging Wolverine etc.Retread- Same hero different combos, PUs and HU. Examples: Swashbuckling Nightcrawler and Pirate Deadpool.Rehash- Similar hero similar combo, PUs, and HU. Examples: Red Hulk, Rescue, Beta Ray Bill.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. *Cyclops*: Earth-616 (multiple Earths). Scott's original uniform. I'm a big believer that Gaz could make all the originals true Repaints and they would sell. Call them "Classic" and get them in the shop, Gaz!
> 2. *Cyclops*: Earth-TRN240. I really like this Bendis version of Cyclops...but I don't like Bendis.
> ...


They definitely need to add the All-New X-Men (2), Classic (1), and Marvel Now (6) versions of Cyclops. I hope there's a theme for all five original X-Men in their All-New X-Men costumes.

----------


## CenturianSpy

I think Ben Affleck will make a better Batman than he did Daredevil. I'm looking forward to the Netflix series on Daredevil. We already have three pretty good versions of Matt in SHSO, we all agree that Armored needs his combo tweaked. Daredevil's dual billy clubs and fighting style could easily be tweaked into different weapons that could bring us many more missing heroes. _AND_ there's many more Matt's R3s that need to be in the game. I'm sure out of the 27 characters you're about to look at there's at least FIVE must haves. Here we go:

Repaint- AKA Reskin. An exact or near exact duplicate hero in terms of combo & PUs/HU. We have just a few of these in SHSO: AAIM, White Phoenix, Classic Daredevil, Avenging Wolverine etc.Retread- Same hero different combos, PUs and HU. Examples: Swashbuckling Nightcrawler and Pirate Deadpool.Rehash- Similar hero similar combo, PUs, and HU. Examples: Red Hulk, Rescue, Beta Ray Bill.



1. *Daredevil*: Earth-11053/30847 (multiple Earths). Matt's Dark Blue/Black uniform with red piping/lettering and blades on his arm, Usually when you see him in this uniform, he's a bad guy or you're reading a _Shadowland_ book. "Daredevil_Shadowland" is in the code, but long since abandoned.
2-3. *Daredevil*: Earth-90214 (also known as Earth-Noir). More Noir please.
4. *Daredevil*: Earth-9711. Nice 'Iron Fist' style mask.
5. *The Bard*: Earth-311. Marvel universe taking place in 1602. This universe's Matt fights with a bo staff, bow and arrow, and his lute. I really want a hero with a guitar smashing PU.
6. *Daredevil*: Earth-2301. AKA Devil Hunter. Can you pay a rainbow to be less beautiful? NO! Such is Manga.
7. *Daredevil*: Earth-1298. _Mutant X_'s version of Matt. He has a utility belt with Batman-like weapons and gas bombs, electro bolos, etc.
8. *Daredevil*: Earth-TRN451. _Edge of the Spider-Verse_'s version of Matt.
9. *Keeper Murdock*: Earth-295. This version of Matt uses a blades as weapons during the _Age of Apocalypse_ arc.
10. *Daredevil*: Earth-13584. I'd like to see Heck's Kitchen covered in an evil Spider-Man's webs and Strangetown...and this version of a Heroes for Hire Matt Murdock.
11. *Daredevil*: Earth-37072. Matt in his Mongolian warrior/Zarathos' Guard uniform.
12. *Daredevil*: Earth-8181. This version of Matt is a SHIELD agent and wears this outfit as well as the traditional black SHIELD agent uniform. He actually uses guns.
13. *Daredevil*: Earth-616. This version is the one that Netflix is basing their version on for the upcoming _Daredevil_ on-demand TV show.
14. *Matt Murdock*: Earth-616. You ain't fooling anybody, Matt. Did I mention I LOVE esoteric costumes?
15. *Daredevil*: Earth-9997. _Earth X_'s version of Matt when he's not wearing his monk robe. He could use shards of the cosmic cube to distort reality and even possessed Bullseye's body and absorbed some of his powers.
16. *Daredevil*: Earth-8545. As an Avenger, Matt helps fight the Vi-Locks and Legacy Virus in his maskless samurai outfit.
17. *Daredevil*: Earth-9655. Big horns, robes, and a 'devil's pitchfork'.
18. *Daredevil*: Earth-666. Marvel's supernatural Earth where Matt has demon horns and fangs...and dark magic abilities.
19. *Hellspawn*: Earth-616. Matt's demon doppleganger.
20. *Daredevil 2099*: Earth-2992. Samuel Fisk is the grandson of the Kingpin. His armored suit has rockets allowing for mega jumps and he uses guns and Daredevil's billy club.
21. *Devil who Dares*: Earth-717. Masahiro is the Japanese samurai 'Daredevil' during the US Civil War period.
22. *Darkdevil*: Earth-982. The son of Scarlet Spider (Ben Reilly), Reilly Tyne has Spider-Man's powers PLUS he can teleport, has regenerative healing, and can summon flames into solid contructs (weapons and shields- Reilly usually makes Daredevil's batons).
23. *Scourge*: Earth-616. Jack Munroe's (Nomad) Scourge outfit. He has a bo staff that can turn to battle staves. 
24. *Batroc the Leaper*: Earth-616 (multiple Earths). The world's leading master of savate also uses dual whip-canes. Georges Batroc is sorely missed in SHSO.
25. *Ikari*: Earth-616. A kama-wielding Japanese mercenary who was hired to kill Daredevil.
26. *Joystick*: Earth-616. Janice Yanizeski gained her superpowers through Grandmaster. She has two strontium gauntlets that can create solid energy batons.
27. *Mockingbird*: Earth-616 (multiple Earths). Bobbi Morse. You know her and want her in the game.


So who's your five? 

Would you buy the Shadowland version if it was just a Repaint? Will we get any Morgan Le Fay or 1602 content? Don't you want to smash a guitar/lute over a baddie? Who will be the next Noir hero that Gaz will consider? Is Gaz planning anything to go with the 4 Netflix shows coming up (4 characters...sounds like an easy theme)? Do you think that Gaz should plan on having a funny hero, like Matt's "I'm not Daredevil" look, every April Fool's Day? Will there ever be an 'era' theme? Where is Bobbi Morse? Should Gaz make more 2099 content? Will we get more demon, like Zarathos, content? Where is Batroc? Who will be the next kid/grandkid of a current character to make SHSO? 

Stat Tuned, True Believers! Next Episode- Just the DIP.

----------


## MaskedTraveler

We need Mockingbird...
She'd be awesome.

----------


## CenturianSpy

*Carnage*:
1. P1- Tentacle Blast.
2. P2- Carnage Rules!
3. P3- Hungry Symbiote

PLAYABLE *Enchantress*: (I can almost hear MaskedTraveler scream from here)
1. P1- Sorcery Beams
2. P2- Mystic Majesty
3. P3- Abracadabra!

No idea what is holding up Charles Xavier...hopefully Gaz is giving us a proper X-Men theme...

Stay Tuned, True Believers!

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

> (I can almost hear MaskedTraveler scream from here)


I think I did too. :P

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> [img]PLAYABLE *Enchantress*: (I can almost hear MaskedTraveler scream from here)
> 1. P1- Sorcery Beams
> 2. P2- Mystic Majesty
> 3. P3- Abracadabra!


Guesses:
She shoots a pair of beams in front of her that then swing sideways.She dazzles enemies with her beauty, freezing them in place with minor damage (like She-Hulk's P2).She turns an enemy into a rabbit for a short time, dealing damage as well (similar to Scarlet Witch's P1; I'd love to see them do both at the same time).
I hope she gets an emote with She-Hulk threatening her, as an homage to their first meeting in Secret Wars.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Nemesis Enforcer

Keep up with these new characters Gaz, 2015 is off to a great start. 

Hopefully we won't hear people complain that Carnage is too much of a villain to be included in the game.

----------


## Project Initiative Cascada

> We need Mockingbird...
> She'd be awesome.


This. We also need Monica Rambeau, Magik, Rachel Grey, Spider-Gwen, Polaris, ext. I will do anything to get those characters! 


> *Carnage*:
> 1. P1- Tentacle Blast.
> 2. P2- Carnage Rules!
> 3. P3- Hungry Symbiote
> 
> PLAYABLE *Enchantress*: (I can almost hear MaskedTraveler scream from here)
> 1. P1- Sorcery Beams
> 2. P2- Mystic Majesty
> 3. P3- Abracadabra!
> ...


Yes! Can't wait to get Lady Enchantress! Carnage needs to have his own boss level/mission as well. I don't want him to be wasted as only like a playable character like Sandman and Electro were. I also hope he isn't toned too down to be kid appropriate.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> We also need Monica Rambeau <clipped>


Monica is the *most* under-appreciated character in the history of Marvel.

----------


## Project Initiative Cascada

> Monica is the *most* under-appreciated character in the history of Marvel.


True dat! Love her! She is way too underrated!

What other left field characters would you like to see playable in SHQ that haven't been announced yet?

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> What other left field characters would you like to see playable in SHQ that haven't been announced yet?


Squirrel Girl's GLA teammates: Flat Man, Doorman, Mr. Immortal, Dina, Big Bertha, and Dinah Soar.
Golden Age heroes: Blonde Phantom, Vision I / Aarkus, Hercules I, Falcon I, Angel I.
Fin Fang Four: Ele*k*tro, Googam, Gorgilla. I want monsters. And bots.

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

> True dat! Love her! She is way too underrated!
> 
> What other left field characters would you like to see playable in SHQ that haven't been announced yet?


Combo Man!
comboMan.jpg

----------


## CenturianSpy

> What other left field characters would you like to see playable in SHQ that haven't been announced yet?


Black Marvel.

----------


## Adamantium Rusty Shield

Great ! Carnage is one of my favorite characters in Marvel Universe, and I always wanted to play as the villains that we always fight against.

----------


## roneers

> *Carnage*:
> 1. P1- Tentacle Blast.
> 2. P2- Carnage Rules!
> 3. P3- Hungry Symbiote
> 
> PLAYABLE *Enchantress*: (I can almost hear MaskedTraveler scream from here)
> 1. P1- Sorcery Beams
> 2. P2- Mystic Majesty
> 3. P3- Abracadabra!
> ...


Nighthawk got work done too, just don't know what...

----------


## MaskedTraveler

> PLAYABLE *Enchantress*: (I can almost hear MaskedTraveler scream from here)
> 1. P1- Sorcery Beams
> 2. P2- Mystic Majesty
> 3. P3- Abracadabra!
> 
> Stay Tuned, True Believers!





> I think I did too. :P


Oh, you guys know me so well!  :Wink: 
I'm screaming with excitement!
I've always wanted to play as Enchantress for some reason.
IM SO EXCITED NOW!

----------


## CenturianSpy

Dark Iron Patriot AKA Norman Osborn is a Dark Avenger. Remember those, Gaz? As you know Norman is also Green Goblin, so I'm sure you'll see many of his alts/R3s there too. There's a lot of fun bad guy armor wearers...and most of them are bigger than the good guys. I'll never understand that. But, not all of these guys are completely 'bad'. Let's get to it:

Repaint- AKA Reskin. An exact or near exact duplicate hero in terms of combo & PUs/HU. We have just a few of these in SHSO: AAIM, White Phoenix, Classic Daredevil, Avenging Wolverine etc.Retread- Same hero different combos, PUs and HU. Examples: Swashbuckling Nightcrawler and Pirate Deadpool.Rehash- Similar hero similar combo, PUs, and HU. Examples: Red Hulk, Rescue, Beta Ray Bill.



1. *Norman Osborn*: Earth-6091. On this Earth, Norman is the leader of the Avengers. He is also sane.
2-3. *Iron Monger*: Earth-616 (multiple Earths). There have been many men who have donned the Iron Monger armor but most of us would want Obadiah Stane _and_ he's in the code...just VOs, though.
4. *American Son*: Earth-616. Although Harry Osborn briefly wore this armor it wasn't until the crazy Gabriel Stacy wore it that popularized the armor. The armor also comes with a healthy dose of Super-Soldier Serum & Goblin formula. I think most of us are more excited in getting Gabriel's mom...
5. *Tactical Force*: Earth-616. We know this Hydra Four member is in the game already and his name is Karl.
6. *Mandroid*: Earth-616 (multiple Earths). Mandroids are Tony Stark-designed armors for SHIELD. They have force-fields, claws, electro-static discharge, tractor beams, rocket punches. They also were upgraded to become the Hulkbusters. 
7. *Iron Lad*: Earth-6311 (multiple Earths). Many have used the moniker and armor of iron Lad, but I'd prefer to get Nathaniel Richards in the Kang the Conquerer designed armor.
8. *Iron Man 2.0*: Earth-616. Ezekiel "Zeke" Stane is Obadiah Stane's son. His Iron Man bio-suit feeds off of his metabolism and grants him regenerative healing.
9. *Mach-VII*: Earth-616 (multiple Earths). Abner Jenkins was a bad guy known as The Beetle before joining the Thunderbolts and liking the prestige/lifestyle that came with being a good guy. Mach is short for Mobile Armored Cyber-Harness.
10. *Cobalt Man*: Earth-616. Ralph Roberts was part of Egghead's Emissaries of Evil. 
11. *Mauler*: Earth-616. Wouldn't mind the Aaron Soames or Brendon Doyle version as long as it came with that heavy-duty laser cannon.
12. *Doomsday Man*: Earth-616. This U.S. Military created robot often falls in the hands of bad guys, and at 10 feet tall and a ton and a half when it does...it packs a helluva punch.
13. *F.A.C.A.D.E.*: Earth-616. Full Acclimation Combat And Defence Explo-skeleton was controlled by...it is a mystery to this day. Spider-Man fans still don't know who was behind the armor. And since it was a dull story...we never will.
14. *Savage Steel*: Earth-616. James Zafar's suit has grenades, flares, gas, a sonic blaster.


Short but Sweet. Here's some points to ponder: Who will we get first, Iron Monger or Tactical Force? Has Gaz _ever_ heard of the Dark Avengers...seriously have they? How great would a HU with a few Mandroids attacking be? Will we ever see any Young Avengers to SHSO? How about a Thunderbolts Theme? If we get Egghead...will he be voiced by Wayne Knight? (Hello Newman...). Would you prefer Beetle or Mach-whatever? 

Stay Tuned, True Believers! Next Episode: Deadpool already?

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

*Top 3 Spider-Pigs*
I've counted at least 6 Marvel spider-pigs: Spider-Ham, Scarlet Spider-Ham, Swiney-Girl, and these three.

*Spider-Ham 15.88*: Piguel O'Malley is a descendant of Peter Porker from the year 2099 on Larval Earth.
*Ultimate Spider-Ham*: Miles Morhames is the Spider-Ham on Earth-TRN444, the Ultimate Larval Universe.
*Pork Grind*: Carnage is coming soon, but nobody would expect Pork Grind as the game's 6th symbiote! Pork Grind is an Austrian pig from Earth-8311 who is the evil counterpart of Spider-Ham.

*Top 3 Runaways*
Did the team ever actually call themselves the Runaways, or was that just the title of the book?

*Victor Mancha*: Victor Mancha is a cyborg Ultron created as payment for a woman who helped him rebuild his body. Victor's main power is controlling electromagnetic energy. This means he can control electricity and metal as well as being able to fly and create a forcefield.
*Karolina Dean*: Karolina Dean is a Majesdanian, a rainbow-colored alien. Her alien physiology allows her to fly, create forcefields, emit heat, and shoot energy.
*Chase Stein*: Chase Stein is a Runaway who doesn't have any powers. However, he uses advanced technology instead. His main weapon are the Fistigons, two gloves that can shoot fire, release electricity, and launch missiles.

*Top 3 "Elemental" Characters*
My top 3 characters with elements in their names.

*Titanium Man Justin Hammer*: In the show Iron Man Armored Adventures, Justin Hammer was Titanium Man instead of Boris Bullski. His suit was created from a blend of titanium and vibranium. The game has very few playable Iron Man villains, and this is probably the only way to get a playable Justin Hammer.
*Silver Samurai*: Keniuchio Harada was the main villain in The Wolverine movie. He has the mutant ability to create a tachyon field and focus it through his katana in a similar manner to El Aguilo. Although SHSO has a few ninjas, it needs more samurai.
*Mercury*: Cessily Kincaid is a mutant with the power to turn into liquid mercury. This could make for an interesting fighting style. Mercury can transform her arms into blades like Carnage, and has rudimentary shapeshifting abilities.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

Since tomorrow is Groundhog Day in the US, can we get a rodent-themed list, aside from Squirrel Girl and her sidekicks? (Groundhogs are large, ground-dwelling squirrels, BTW. Gaz should put Doreen on sale.) Vermin's already on my mind.

----------


## CenturianSpy

I love the two recent Deadpools. I think most of us are excited about the Ryan Reynolds' Deadpool movie. I think there should be a Deadpool Theme with multiple R3s of the "Merc with a mouth". I think it would be very easy to pick four from this massive list. Here we go:

Repaint- AKA Reskin. An exact or near exact duplicate hero in terms of combo & PUs/HU. We have just a few of these in SHSO: AAIM, White Phoenix, Classic Daredevil, Avenging Wolverine etc.Retread- Same hero different combos, PUs and HU. Examples: Swashbuckling Nightcrawler and Pirate Deadpool.Rehash- Similar hero similar combo, PUs, and HU. Examples: Red Hulk, Rescue, Beta Ray Bill.



1-3. *Deadpool*: Earth-616 (multiple Earths). I think we'll get one of the first two, but I hope the third gets due consideration.
4. *Deadpool*: Earth-5700. Wade's _Days of Future Now_ uniform. Before he was turned into a mound of goo.
5-6. *Deadpool*: Earth-1298. I think the _Mutant X_ version is spiffy.
7. *Deadpool*: Earth-1610. Wadey Wilson is often shown with a glass dome over his scarred face and could also make two duplicates of himself. The latter would make a nice HU.
8. *Deadpool*: Earth-10310. Although often referred to as the "Noir" version of Wade, it is in fact the "Pulp" version of Wade.
9. *Barry Deadpool*: Earth-17893. Wade's rocket launcher-toting, not-so-secret-agent persona.
10. *Deadpool*: Earth-616. This is Wade's Frightful Four Test Team uniform when he was teamed up with Taskmaster, Constrictor, and the Wizard.
11-12. *Deadpool*: Earth-616. I love that his first Bi-Annual brought back _Brute Force_. Wade look's great in his pith helmet and wielding an elephant-gun as well as his _Voltron_esque mech suit pairing with the _Brute Force_ animals.
13. *Deadpool*: Earth-616. Fighting with a feather duster and rubber chicken would be great...
14. *Deadpool*: Earth-616. Oppa Gangham Style.
15. *Insufferable Deadpool*: Earth-616. Cape + Headband + "DP" on the chest...and extra rudeness
16. *Deadpool*: Earth-616. Who doesn't want to fight the Walrus with a hammer wearing those pants? This _Fear Itself_ version should do MC Hammer's dance.
17. *Dreadpool*: Earth-12101. Wade wearing Beast's pelt as a trophy in the _Deadpool Kills the Marvel Universe_ books.
18. *Ultimate Deadpool*: Earth-1610. Oops, same as Wadey on #7.
19. *"Pancake"-pool*: Earth-616. Chef's hat & apron + spatula + crazy amounts of pancakes = fun!
20. *Wildcard*: Earth-616. Deadpool in his monstrous Wildcard armor. A flying Deadpool with crazy missiles.
21. *Deadpool*: Earth-616. Deadpool travels through time in the _Deadpool vs. X-Force_ books. Here's his Revolutionary War look.
22. *Deadpool*: Earth-616. I'd love a New Year's hero, why not this version of Wade? I'd love a party horn attack, shooting confetti, and a 'death-from-above' New Year disco ball drop.
23. *Deadpool*: Earth-616. It's peanut butter jelly time...and a baseball bat!
24. *Deadpool*: Earth-616. Wade visits Iron Fist in K'un-Lun and dons Bruce Lee's uni and a douli.
25. *Deadpool/"Mech"-Pool*: Earth-616. I think Gaz would omit the fuzzy die dangling from the crotch in his customized mech suit.



26. *Deadpool*: Earth-616. You gotta love tuxedos.
27. *Deadpool*: Earth-616. Wade wearing a mascot disguise during _Secret Invasion_.
28. *Deadpool*: Earth-616. When we getting another suit in the game?
29. *Major Deadpool*: Earth-6466. This Earth's Wade is a major in the SHIELD military of North America.
30. *Deadpool*: Earth-TRN311. Wade is a member of the "Future X-Men" (Brotherhood) with Xavier, Raze, Ice Thing...don't worry you'll see them on future lists.
31. *Deadpool*: Earth-616. I love Skottie Young's amalgam of Deadpool and Cap.
32. *Deadpool*: Earth-616. This comes from a 'lost' Deadpool comic from the '70s. He's talkin' jive and takin' lives. SHSO needs some afros.
33. *Deadpool Deathlok*: Earth-11045. An Earth full of Deathloks.
34. *Gallagher-pool*: Earth-616. Another _Fear Itself_ version of Wade. The fights with Walrus are epic.
35. *Deadpool*: Earth-616. Deadpool's Wakandan outfit.
36. *Zenpool*: Earth-616. Wade from the _AXIS_ event.
37. *Batpool*: Earth-616. Deadpool occasionally reads DC...
38. *Wolverinepool*: Earth-1946. Wade has better healing regeneration and retractable claws.
39. *Marvelpool*: Earth-616. You gotta love cross-dressing Wade in Marvel Girl's old uniform.
40. *D. Pooly*: Earth-616. Look at the bling, fools!
41. *Deadpool*: Earth-616. Remember Deadpool, Inc.?
42. *Mimepool*: Earth-20110. Who doesn't want a mind-controlling beret PU or HU?
43. *"Meat Armor" Deadpool*: Earth-616. He wore it better than Lady Gaga.
44. *Watari*: Earth-TRN150. TRN150's Wade.
45. *Deadpool*: Earth-12467. Wade is in the classic x-Men garb because on this Earth he is a founding member of the X-Men.
46. *Watari*: Earth-TRN150. Same as #44, the two pics were meant to be next to each other. Oh well...did I mention this version of Wade is also called Ronin?
47. *Deadpool the Duck*: Earth-791021. Duckworld's version of Wade.
48. *Tiamat Deadpool*: Earth-616. Deadpool stops S'Met'Kth (Messiah) from destroying free will by using S'Met'Kth's own heralds against him.
49. *Dead Man Wade*: Earth-295. _Age of Apocalypse_'s version of Wade. He's a member of Apocalypse's Pale Riders.
50. *Deadpool*: Earth-1036. Deadpool has a list of mutants to kill, and he takes trophies...including Rogue's left arm.
51. *War*: Earth-TRN042. Wade is one of Apocalypse's horsemen.
52. *Deadpimp*: Earth-616. (Also see #32). I doubt we'll get any pimps in the game...but this outfit is amazing.



53. *Dreadpool*: Earth-TRN318. Not as BDSM as Leather Boy or any of the matrices, but still...
54. *Knightpool*: Earth-TRN353. I want medieval missions.
55. *Chibipool*: Earth-TRN356. What can I say about Chibis?
56. *The Deadpool Kid*: Earth-1108. Wade is wanted for "bank robbery, arson, software piracy and stampeding pygmy goats through an orphanage." A pygmy goat HU would be awesome.
57. *Kid Deadpool*: Earth-616. Christopher Cassera has no powers but is good with explosives. A voice interaction with Juggy would be needed.
58. *Lady Deadpool*: Earth-3010. Wanda Wilson is the female counterpart to Wade.
59. *Pandapool*: Earth-TRN312. Did you know pandas are more closely related to raccoons than bears?
60. *Deadpool*: Earth-TRN245. Frederick "Wheezy" Wilson carries two cutlass. He's the supposed nephew of Woodrow Wilson, who was just a horrible President and person.
61. *Agent Zero*: Earth-5700. Christoph Nord is Deadpool with less swords and talking more knives and guns. 
62. *Kidpool*: Earth-10330. Wade as a kid with dual lightsabres.
63. *Deathwish*: Earth-11638. This green Deadpool is actually Victor von Doom...
64. *Evil Deadpool*: Earth-616 (multiple Earths). Made from the cut off parts of regular Deadpool. He's evil. I don't know if he has a goatee (or actually, a Van Dyke) under his mask.
65. *Horror Show*: Earth-295. Graydon Creed is the son of Sabretooth and Mystique.
66. *Agent X*: Earth-616. Nijo is a member of Agency X with Deadpool, Taskmaster, Bob (agent of HYDRA), and Outlaw. He recieved part of Deadpool's brain and now has similar powers.
67. *Agent Zero*: Earth-616. Same as #61.
68. *Maverick*: Earth-616. Agent Zero in his armor that increased his blast power.
69. *Nemesis*: Earth-616. There have been three woman (Amelia Weatherly, Jane Thorne, Isabel St. Ives) to have possession of the Promethium Soulsword (Onyx Sword) called "Scell". The bearer of the sword has healing, flight, teleportation and increased speed. This is were the creators of Deadpool got his look.
70. *Maverick*: Earth-616 (multiple Earths). AKA Bolt. Christopher Bradley used Christoph Nord's armor and weaponry and has static electricity control.
71. *Confessor*: Earth-616. Yuri Medvedev is a KGB agent...and whom Wade acquired his marksmanship.
72. *Deadpool*: Earth-616 (multiple Earths). Wade's uniform in most of the _Deadpool Kills..._ arcs.
73. *Sheriff Deadpool*: Earth-616. Why not?

A VERY long list...

Almost forgot to add some points of interest: Will we ever see another character with _just_ silly attacks and weapons? I miss the cartoon-ey violence. Who will be the next suit (business or tux) wearing hero? When will we get Apocalypse content (during the next X-Men movie, perhaps?)? How about some Deadpool Corps. content? How come Graydon Creed, an Alpha level, has no powers? Has that ever been explained? Will we ever see some Agency X content with team-up bonuses? Will Bob, Agent of HYDRA ever be playable? Should Gaz use Earth designation for their characters...or do they automatically become Earth-91119 when they make them? 

Stay Tuned, True Believers! Next Episode: Destroyer Voyeur.

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

am i the only one who would kill for a deadpool corps theme? Pandapool, Grootpool, Champion, D.E.A.D.P.O.O.L., don't for get the western Deadpool the Kid

----------


## CenturianSpy

> am i the only one who would kill for a deadpool corps theme? Pandapool, Grootpool, Champion, D.E.A.D.P.O.O.L., don't for get the western Deadpool the Kid


I wouldn't kill...but, I'd punch someone in the dark (a Nelson Munch 'victimless' crime). I'd add Lady Deadpool to that with Dogpool and Headpool sidekicks.

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> I wouldn't kill...but, I'd punch someone in the dark (a Nelson Munch 'victimless' crime). I'd add Lady Deadpool to that with Dogpool and Headpool sidekicks.


Anything new from yesterday's update? The update didn't take long to download, it took 1 minute.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Anything new from yesterday's update? The update didn't take long to download, it took 1 minute.


Big Time Spidey and Enchantress got some work...but there is odd file I'm having problems with...

----------


## CenturianSpy

Okay, Gaz...There is now an A-Force with She-Hulk, Dazzler, Medusa, Nico Minoru, and a new cosmic hero named Singularity....




It's your move!

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> Big Time Spidey and Enchantress got some work...but there is odd file I'm having problems with...


That's means what exactly?

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Big Time Spidey and Enchantress got some work...but there is odd file I'm having problems with...





> That's means what exactly?


BT Spidey (also known as Spiderman_15 in the files) had work done on his moveset. Enchantress emote file was worked. The odd file is empty but still has extensions (is linked to other files). I'm wondering if that's the cause of Onslaught not being in the Achievement section.

----------


## CenturianSpy

Angela has got more clothes...can we get her now, Gaz?

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> Angela has got more clothes...can we get her now, Gaz?


And wings! I can see a team-up with Angel/Archangel in the wings! (bad pun)

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

*Atlas*: Erik Josten got his powers from both ionic energy and Pym Particles. As Atlas, he's about 50 feet tall, super strong, and invulnerable. His fighting style would be very similar to Giant-Man and Goliath's. 
*Charcoal*: Charcoal was created by a fan who won a contest to see a villain they created appear in a Marvel comic. Unfortunately, due to legal issues, the character was killed off. Anyway, Charlie Burlingame was experimented on by Arnim Zola to become a being made of charcoal. He has flight, a healing factor, heat generation, and can turn into other forms of carbon, such as diamond. Charcoal also has stretching powers and size alteration.
*Citizen V*: Baron Helmut Zemo, my second favorite Baron Zemo, disguised himself as a hero and named himself Citizen V, after the Golden Age character. In missions, he should fight using a sword. He should also use Adhesive X.
*Eel*: Edward Lavell uses a battlesuit to generate electricity. Only one electrical character in in Super Hero Squad Online, and Eel would make a good second one. Also, he could pave the way for other crime lords like Tombstone, Silvermane, Hammerhead, Silver Sable, Kingpin, and many more.
*Ironclad*: Michael Steel is a member of the U-Foes, a group that tried to replicate the Fantastic Four's first space flight. As Ironclad, he got metal skin, super strength, and density maniuplation.
*Jack O'Lantern*: There have been six Marvel Jack O'Lanterns. The one in the Thunderbolts was Steven Levins, but Jack O'Lantern made it to SHSO, it would most likely be a combination of several. The current Jack O'Lantern rides on a flying broom, which could be interesting for flight and racing hotspots. The Steven Levins version could manipulate fire. Others use technology similar to Green Goblin's and Mysterio's.
*Jolt*: Helen Takahama is another person experimented on by Arnim Zola to get superhuman abilities. Jolt has bioelectric powers as well as enhanced strength, speed, and agility. Again, electricity powers are awesome.
*King Cobra*: Klaus Vorhees is the leader of the Serpent Society. He got his powers after being bitten by a radioactive cobra (seriously). King Cobra can surround his legs with a metal tail, "cobra crush" someone by wrapping around them, shoot cobra venom missiles, and use tasers built into his costume.
*Lady Deathstrike*: Yuriko Oyama is a cyborg (or mutant, depending on the reality) with similar powers to Wolverine, except she has five claws in each hand that extend from her fingers. Lady Deathstrike also has a healing factor.
*MACH-IV*: Abner Jenkins was originally the Beetle, but built Mobile Armored Cyber-Harnesses when in the Thunderbolts. The MACH armor has machine guns, missiles, a grenade launcher, photon bursts, and blasters.
*Mr. Fix*: Not to be confused with Mr. Fixit, Paul Norbert Ebersol is an Iron Man villain. He's also gone by the name Fixer. Mr. Fix has a robotic body that can take multiple forms.
*Mr. Hyde*: Calvin Zabo appeared on Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D. He invented a formula to increase his strength, durability, and healing factor. I'm personally hoping more for Mr. Hydr's daughter, Quake.
*Paladin*: Paladin is a mercenary that has slightly enhanced abilities. He uses many weapons, like a stun gun and the spear of Odin. He also has a great color palette for his costume.
*Speedball*: Robert Baldwin was exposed to energy from another dimension, and gained kinetic energy powers, and uses bubbles of the energy. He would need an attack or emote involving Hairball, a cat with the same powers.
*Swordsman*: No, this isn't the original Jacques Duquesne Swordsman. This is Andreas von Strucker, the son of Baron Strucker. He can fly, create energy shields, and shoot force blasts, but only when in physical contact with his twin sister. She died, but her skin is wrapped around the sword's hilt so he can still use his powers.
*Unicorn*: Milos Masaryk is an Iron Man villain with the least intimidating codename ever. He can shoot energy blasts out of the horn he wears on his head. He really doesn't have anything else to do with unicorns.
*U.S. Agent*: John Walker got enhanced strength from the Power Broker. He uses a red, white, and black vibranium shield as opposed to the vibranium-adamantium mixture of Captain America's shield. His fighting should be a combination of the Captain Americas', American Dream's, and Bucky Cap's.
*Vapor*: Ann Darnell is another U-Foe. She can turn herself into any kind of gas. Her rude emote should just be her turning into a fart cloud. Her Hero Up should involve becoming a poisonous cloud of chlorine gas.
*Vector*: Simon Utrecht was a rich businessman who funded the U-Foes trip to space, and became their leader. He has the power of telekinesis. He can use this ability to fly by using telekinesis on himself.
*X-Ray*: Jimmy Darnell is another member of the U-Foes, and the younger brother of Vapor. He became a being made of radiation. He can expel beams of radiation, fly, and turn invisible.

----------


## CenturianSpy

I was thrilled to see Gaz give us a craftable character in Destroyer. But, in actuality, you didn't craft the character...you crafted his portal. This has given me the idea of craftable era based missions by crafting a time machine. Feel free to steal that idea as your own, Gaz. I digress, and since we're probably getting the magical Enchantress today...we should talk about the enchanted armor that is Destroyer. That's how you segue, Dean Kamen! A few random facts about Destroyer: 1. It was created by Odin to thwart the Celestials. 2. It once contained Sif's and Hulk's (as Maestro) souls. 3. It once acted as a Herald of Galactus. 4. It can wield the Odinsword. 5. It was created by Lee/Kirby. A few little animation changes and some borrowed moves and attacks can give us these- Destroyer R3s:

Repaint- AKA Reskin. An exact or near exact duplicate hero in terms of combo & PUs/HU. We have just a few of these in SHSO: AAIM, White Phoenix, Classic Daredevil, Avenging Wolverine etc.Retread- Same hero different combos, PUs and HU. Examples: Swashbuckling Nightcrawler and Pirate Deadpool.Rehash- Similar hero similar combo, PUs, and HU. Examples: Red Hulk, Rescue, Beta Ray Bill.



1. *Doom's Destroyer*: Earth-616. Asgardian designed, Latverian tech, and powered by vivisected Asgardian souls...this is the Destroyer created by Victor von Doom.
2-3. *Elektro*: Earth-616. A giant, sentient robot created by Wilbur Poole and later shrunken by Mr. Fantastic. This robot shoots gamma beams from his hands, can levitate objects, and create force fields. I'd love him as a 45 foot mission boss or a 7 foot hero.
4. *Dromedan*: Earth-616. This 12 foot monster-machine-man was bred/formed by the Deviants to combat the Celestials. He has amazing psionic powers and a health regeneration on par with Wolverine's. The best way to defeat him is to put a Neutralizer Helmet on his head...the reverse of the Juggernaut's weakness.
5. *Supernaut*: Earth-616. Milo Fields is a paralyzed U.S. vet in a super suit great for hunting/destroying zobos (zombie hobos).
6. *Terminus*: Earth-616 (multiple Earths). The most Pokemon-like characters in Marvel. This five-stage robot start as a single microbe created by the Terminex an evil race at odds with the Celestials (who else?) that then transform organic matter into a robot. The robots continue to engorge themselves on nuclear matter and metal and each other going from microbe>6 foot robot>16 foot robot>150 foot Terminus robot>500 foot Ulterminus. The game needs mega monsters.
7. *Galahad* Earth-928. Ethan Shields was a immunodeficient scientist who created the Galahad armor so he could protect his employers and his own body at the same time. the Galahad armor has a lot of 2099's Stark tech in it.
8-9. *Arsenal*: Earth-616 (Alpha on left, Beta on right). The Arsenal robot was designed by Howard Stark as a last measure to combat the Axis powers in case they over ran the U.S. during WWII. It was controlled (tempered) by Mistress a computer whose operating system was the digitaal soul of Tony Stark's mom.
10. *Arsenal*: Earth-1610. Robot Automatons designed by Howard Stark Sr. Their operating system were actually three dog brains so that Howard could "train" them.
11. *Presence*: Earth-616. Before the Russian nuclear physicist Sergei Krylov became this cyborg, he was the father of Darkstar and Vanguard. His suit allows for force blasts, regeneration, flight, and energy constructs.

*The next eight are Sentinels because a playable Sentinel would be amazing. Many of these are in the game.*

12. *Sentinel X*: Earth-616. This Forge designed robot actually imprisoned, and rewrote, Nimrod's code transforming him into a good 'guy'.
13. *Torch Sentinel*: Earth-616. Designed by Tony Stark and Reed Richards, this is a manned Sentinel which is part of Sentinel Squad O*N*E. It was outfitted with torches.
14. *Brawler Sentinel*: Earth-616. Part of the Sentinel Squad O*N*E. This unit was designed for close combat and outfitted with adamantium armor.
15. *Stealth Sentinel*: Earth-616. Part of the Sentinel Squad O*N*E. This unit had liquid crystals over it's steel fiberglass body for quick striking and stealth attacks.
16. *Recon Sentinel*: Earth-616. the smallest member of the Sentinel Squad O*N*E. This unit had advanced sensors and could repair other Seninels.
17. *Sentinel Armor MK VIII*: Earth 616. Basically a large Iron Man Armor which made up most of the Sentinel Squad O*N*E's ranks.
18-19. *Sentinels*: Earth-10005. I do love the X-Men movie versions of the Sentinels.

As you can see, just by blending the movesets/combos/PUs/HUs of existing characters and tweaking some animations Gaz can easily give us many of these. Will Gaz give us a playable Sentinel, and if so would they treat them like Iron Men's armors and give us a few of the fun Sentinel Squad O*N*E versions? When are we getting Forge (damn DNU list)? How Great would Nimrod Missions be? Are we ever going to have a Russian Theme? Or more Russian content? Will we ever see Celestial content in the game? Did you see where I mentioned Sif and Maestro Hulk? What about giant-sized robots, isn't there a way to work them into the game (I'd love playable, but would settle for battling)? With the popularity of The Agent Carter series on TV will we see some Howard Stark content? Who doesn't want zobos in the game? How great would the Fin Fang Four Team-Up be?

***Most importantly***: When are we getting another craftable playable hero/villain?

Stay Tuned, True Believers! Next Episode: Drac in Black!

----------


## magenta

Quick scan of the code shows another Spider-man (spiderman_14), but not sure which one. Maybe Spy's crystal ball is less cloudy. Also, it looks like they are working on the boss Loki as a playable hero.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Quick scan of the code shows another Spider-man (spiderman_14), but not sure which one. Maybe Spy's crystal ball is less cloudy. Also, it looks like they are working on the boss Loki as a playable hero.


Big Time Spidey or Carnage, posssibly? Yeah, I got Loki_3 and Thor II Loki in my sights, too.

----------


## magenta

> Big Time Spidey or Carnage, posssibly? Yeah, I got Loki_3 and Thor II Loki in my sights, too.


No, this new Spider-man just appeared in the code for this update. Here's a full list of the spider-men:

spiderman_01	spider_man
spiderman_02	spider_man_black
spiderman_03	spider_man_scarlet
spiderman_04	spider_man_ultimate
spiderman_05	spider_man_future
spiderman_06	spider_man_armored
spiderman_07	spider_man_iron
spiderman_08	spider_man_2099
spiderman_09	spider_man_ben
spiderman_10	spider_man_eote
spiderman_11	spider_man_noir
spiderman_12	spider_man_bagman
spiderman_13	spider_man_superior
spiderman_14	spiderman_spdr
spiderman_15	spider_man_bigtime

spiderman_spdr sounds too generic, so I have no idea what it could refer to.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> spiderman_spdr sounds too generic, so I have no idea what it could refer to.


It's odd that "spiderman" in #14 isn't separated like the rest of them ("spider_man"). Could be a mistake and that's why Gaz just went to #15 instead of going through all the files to change the missing "_". Also, there is a character named SP//dr and Gaz wouldn't be able to use the backslashes in the code...complete speculation here:

----------


## the_key_24

> It's odd that "spiderman" in #14 isn't separated like the rest of them ("spider_man"). Could be a mistake and that's why Gaz just went to #15 instead of going through all the files to change the missing "_". Also, there is a character named SP//dr and Gaz wouldn't be able to use the backslashes in the code...complete speculation here:


if you hadn't said it I would've, and honestly I really hope that SP//dr is gonna be in the game. Maybe even introducing Spider-Verse?

----------


## magenta

> It's odd that "spiderman" in #14 isn't separated like the rest of them ("spider_man"). Could be a mistake and that's why Gaz just went to #15 instead of going through all the files to change the missing "_". Also, there is a character named SP//dr and Gaz wouldn't be able to use the backslashes in the code...complete speculation here:


Wow, your comic knowledge is impressive. I thought they were just trying to obfuscate the name, but apparently that is a real name for a new Spider-man.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> if you hadn't said it I would've, and honestly I really hope that SP//dr is gonna be in the game. Maybe even introducing Spider-Verse?


I keep hoping the off the cuff remarks between Kristina (who was off camera) and D.Brevik during the _Massively_ live streaming event regarding a Spider-Verse theme is still in the works. Seeing Carnage, BT Spider, and this speculated Spidey #14 is interesting to say the least.




> Wow, your comic knowledge is impressive. I thought they were just trying to obfuscate the name, but apparently that is a real name for a new Spider-man.


<laughs> Having impressive comic knowledge reminds me of a joke by Mitch Hedberg:



> 'Hey I'm really good at checkers' is another way of saying 'hey I'm not really good at a lot of things'


But, I think we may be running into another "Valkerie"/"Valkyrie" situation where Gaz may just have made a mistake with the missing underscore between "spider" and "man"...then again...why the "spdr"?

OH! How I _love_ to speculate!

----------


## the_key_24

So, I got to thinking, and I figured out a moveset for Snacks if/when he becomes playable.

Combo: Snacks pulls chips out of thin air, throws, one then two, then slashes three times with tortilla chips, before blasting a giant chocolate covered pretzel to end the combo.

P1: Snacks, Attack!: Snacks summons a ton of snacks that explode around him, dealing damage to nearby enemies

P2: Hits The Spot: Snacks eats some snacks, giving a team Health Boost

P3: Whips of Snackiness: Snacks grabs two extra long licorice whips and smacks opponents before eating them, giving him health equivalent to the damage dealt with the attack.

HU {from FB and YouTube comments}: Snack Storm!: Tons of snacks fall from the sky damaging enemies, 1HKO against non-Survival Crisis bosses only.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> So, I got to thinking, and I figured out a moveset for Snacks if/when he becomes playable.
> 
> Combo: Snacks pulls chips out of thin air, throws, one then two, then slashes three times with tortilla chips, before blasting a giant chocolate covered pretzel to end the combo.
> 
> P1: Snacks, Attack!: Snacks summons a ton of snacks that explode around him, dealing damage to nearby enemies
> 
> P2: Hits The Spot: Snacks eats some snacks, giving a team Health Boost
> 
> P3: Whips of Snackiness: Snacks grabs two extra long licorice whips and smacks opponents before eating them, giving him health equivalent to the damage dealt with the attack.
> ...


Nice...but you need a Dr. Snacker soda attack.

----------


## the_key_24

> Nice...but you need a Dr. Snacker soda attack.


He would be a sidekick and when you summon him, he would attack with soda. It would also be his superbomb attack.

----------


## CenturianSpy

Although I thoroughly enjoy Pirate Deadpool and Swashbuckling Nightcrawler, I feel that Gaz made a mistake by not having monsters on Halloween. One of my favorite monsters is Dracula. Every October I hope to see a monster mission in a abandoned circus/carnival/amusement park or a creepy swamp or a old village with hay roofed houses and villagers with torches/pitchforks. Marvel has a large monster catalog that is sorely being underused. Here are some characters based on Dracula's R3s:

Repaint- AKA Reskin. An exact or near exact duplicate hero in terms of combo & PUs/HU. We have just a few of these in SHSO: AAIM, White Phoenix, Classic Daredevil, Avenging Wolverine etc.Retread- Same hero different combos, PUs and HU. Examples: Swashbuckling Nightcrawler and Pirate Deadpool.Rehash- Similar hero similar combo, PUs, and HU. Examples: Red Hulk, Rescue, Beta Ray Bill.




1. *Vlad Dracula*: Earth-616 (multiple Earths). I love the old movie look of our current version. I'd equally love the updated sword-wielding version pictured here.
2. *Xarus*: Earth-616. The son of Dracula also has magic powers and weather manipulation (not on level of Storm) learned from his unknown/un-named mother.
3-4. *Janus*: Earth-616. Janus Tepes could (and probably should) have been in Angel's R3s. He possesses the spirit of the Golden Angel. He has winged flight, can shoot beams of energy from his hands, teleport, has health regeneration, can fully transform into an eagle, and can create illusions. In later comics he showed the traits of his vampiric genetics.
5. *Bloodscream*: Earth-616. All the bloodthirst of a vampire without being one...this former doctor (who was the doctor on the voyages of Sir Francis Drake) almost died and was 'healed' by Canadian Indian using eldritch magic. Bloodscream walks the Earth needing to feed on blood. He has regenerative health and can transform into a more demonic form of himself.
6-7. *Lilith Drake*: Earth-616. The offspring of an arranged marriage to Zofia (Vlad hated her and his daughter), Lilith was cast out of Drac's home along with her mother. Her mother disgraced by this action and the despair of living as a commoner killed herself. Then Dracula ransacked the town, killing the son of Lilith's foster mother. The foster mother was a gypsy and cursed Lilith to be a vampire bent on killing her own father. You know, typical Jerry Springer family in Marvel.
8. *Deacon Frost*: Earth-616 (multiple Earths). Deacon Frost is Blade's 'Vampire-dad'. He is the one that feasted on Blade's mom while she was giving birth. He has a unique power of being able to create "dopplegangers" of the people he bites. His introduction into SHSO would allow vampire versions of all the heroes. Suck it, Twilight!
9. *Vampiro*: Earth-616. Do you want an Eternal who lives on Earth and is a professional luchadora? Of course you do.
10-11. *Selene*: Earth-616 (multiple Earths). Selene Gallio is psychic vampire. She's also a telepath, pyrokinetic, telekinetic, and sorcerer. She just doesn't like large amounts of clothing.
12-13. *Vampire by Night*: Earth-616. Nina Price is Jack Russell's niece. She is half-vampire/half-werewolf and can fully transform into an Arctic Timberwolf.
14. *Lilith*: Earth-616. Kiskillilla is the mother of all demons/vampires. Her spawn are constantly battling The Midnight Sons.
15-16. *Shiklah*: Earth-616. This Queen of the Succubus has Hellfire control and a hypnotic beam. She also has a crush on Deadpool, but Drac wants her as his bride. Both are better love stories than...you know the rest.

There you have it, most of the animations are really done. Gaz doesn't have to spend a lot of pixels on this list's females' clothing. So, just a few tweaks and we can get all of these characters.

Question time: Will Gaz go back to monsters for Halloween? (Shame on them if they don't). Would you want a Dracula Theme with his three main offspring and the new, updated version of Vlad? How great would the conversation between Shiklah and Deadpool be? Are we going to see any Eternals in SHSO? Will we ever see the rest of The Midnight Sons (mainly Man-Thing, Jennifer Kale, and Hellstorm)? Don't we deserve Lilith missions? Would you buy Werewolf's niece?

Stay Tuned, True Believers! Next Episode- Doomy Blues.

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

Yeah... It's pretty clear that I'm running out of ideas.



*Alpha*: Andrew Maguire gained superpowers after being exposed to Parker Particles at a field trip to Horizon Labs. Besides force field generation, Alpha can fly, expel energy, possesses super strength, is super fast, is telekinetic, and has the genetic potential to develop an infinite amount of abilities. He was eventually depowered by Spider-Man.
*Apocalypse*: Apocalypse, or En Sabah Nur (meaning The First One in Arabic) is essentially to mutants what mutants are to humans. He was one of the first mutants to exist on Earth, and has a ridiculous amount of powers. Apocalypse would need a new, difficult way to obtain due to being so overpowered.
*Armor*: Hisako Ichiki has one of the coolest mutant abilities ever. She can create an enormous indestructible exoskeleton to surround her. How awesome would it be to summon that armor to annihilate mission bosses, or use it to stomp around zones whileas tall as the buildings?
*Baron Mordo*: Other than Dormammu and Nightmare, Baron Karl Mordo is Dr. Strange's most famous enemy. He appeared in the Super Hero Squad Show, possessing Iron Man to make him the Iron Menace. Mordo is a sorcerer who used to train under the Ancient One before Dr. Strange came along. I'm not usually a huge fan of magic, but one of Dr. Strange's enemies needs to be playable, especially with his movie coming out next year.
*Cannonball*: Sam Guthrie is a New Mutant with the power to propel himself through the air. I'd like to see him in a New Mutants theme with Magma, Magik, Moonstar, Sunspot, and Warpath, among others.
*Clea*: Clea is the niece of Dormammu and wife of Dr. Strange. She is the Dark Dimension's Sorcerer Supreme. Again, I don't love magic, but I'm all for more Dr. Strange characters in the game.
*DJ*: Mark Sheppard is a mutant with one of the most unique abilities. He gains a different power when listening to different kinds of music. Rock music lets him create concussive bursts (similar to Iron Man and Thor's Hero Ups) and classical music lets him generate force fields, a good P2.Gospel music lets him fly, and could accompany him on flying hotspots. DJ could be one of SHSO's most unique heroes.
*Gravity*: Greg Willis can control gravity, just like Graviton. He gained the ability to manipulate gravitons after being sucked into a "black hole". Gravity became the new Protector of the Universe after Quasar's death.
*High Evolutionary*: Herbert Wyndham was a scientist obsessed with evolution. He's partially responsible for granting Spider-Woman her powers, as well as creating a Counter-Earth on the other side of the sun. He has too many abilities to list here, but could be a very fun playable character. He appeared in the episode "The Devil Dinosaur You Say!" of the Super Hero Squad Show.
*Jocasta*: If Vision is the son of Ultron, the Jocasta is Ultron's daughter. She was programmed with the brainwaves of Wasp. Jocasta could be in an Avengers A.I. theme along with Monica Chang. She would be a nice tie-in for Avengers: Age of Ultron.
*Jubilee*: Either the classic version or modern vampire version would work in SHSO. Jubilation Lee originally had the mutant ability to generate what are essentially fireworks from her hands. She gained flight, strength, intangibility, and force fields from Wizard's technology. Now, Jubilee is a vampire, so she could be the fourth playable vampire, after Blade, Dracula, and Morbius.
*Lionheart*: There are so many great British superheroes, but so few of them are in the game. Kelsey Leigh sacrificed herself to save her children from the Wrecking Crew. Captain Britain and Meggan appeared to her, and she obtained the Sword of Might, and came back to life as the new Captain Britain. Kelsey currently uses the alias Lionheart.
*Mass Master*: Jack Power and the other members of Power Pack would most likely prove immensely popular playable characters. Mass Master has the ability to control his density. He can become a super-dense cloud, or become nearly intangible. He can also use his powers to create force fields.
*Milk*: Milk is a joke character from Earth-9047, so she would make a perfect fit for this game. Milk is a mutant with various dairy-themed superpowers. She can shoot blasts of milk, fly by propelling herself with milk, or use a cocoon of milk as a shield. Her partner Cookies should appear in one of her power emotes, power attacks, or Hero Up.
*Omega Sentinel*: Karima Shapandar used to be a normal human until she was transformed into a humanoid Prime Sentinel. I want Omega Sentinel to come to SHSO because she's probably the closest thing we'll get to a playable sentinel.
*Onslaught*: Oops! I made this list a while ago, before Onslaught was added. So I guess you can just ignore him on this list.
*Quentin Quire*: Quintavius Quire is an Omega-Level mutant. He has many telepathy-based abilities, as well as telekinesis and super intelligence. One of his attacks would need to be his psionic shotgun, similar to Psylocke's psionic blades.
*Stryfe*: Stryfe is an alternate reality clone of Cable. Stryfe, however, is evil. He is another Omega-Level mutant with many telepathic and telekinetic abilities. Stryfe's powers have been even more enhanced by Apocalypse.
*Vanguard*: Nikolai Krylenko has the mutant ability of repulsion. His force field can repel nearly anything, including the Earth itself, which he uses to fly. He is the leader of the Winter Guard, so I'd love to see him in a theme with Darkstar, Crimson Dynamo, and Ursa Major. Vanguard also has a vibranium shield.
*Warpath*: Can Warpath even create force fields? The Marvel Wiki says his Earth-1610 counterpart can, but I don't know how accurate this is. Anyway, James Proudstar seems to be pretty popular among CBRites. He possesses superhuman senses, speed, and adamantium knives.

----------


## Project Initiative Cascada

> Yeah... It's pretty clear that I'm running out of ideas.
> 
> 
> 
> *Alpha*: Andrew Maguire gained superpowers after being exposed to Parker Particles at a field trip to Horizon Labs. Besides force field generation, Alpha can fly, expel energy, possesses super strength, is super fast, is telekinetic, and has the genetic potential to develop an infinite amount of abilities. He was eventually depowered by Spider-Man.
> *Apocalypse*: Apocalypse, or En Sabah Nur (meaning The First One in Arabic) is essentially to mutants what mutants are to humans. He was one of the first mutants to exist on Earth, and has a ridiculous amount of powers. Apocalypse would need a new, difficult way to obtain due to being so overpowered.
> *Armor*: Hisako Ichiki has one of the coolest mutant abilities ever. She can create an enormous indestructible exoskeleton to surround her. How awesome would it be to summon that armor to annihilate mission bosses, or use it to stomp around zones whileas tall as the buildings?
> *Baron Mordo*: Other than Dormammu and Nightmare, Baron Karl Mordo is Dr. Strange's most famous enemy. He appeared in the Super Hero Squad Show, possessing Iron Man to make him the Iron Menace. Mordo is a sorcerer who used to train under the Ancient One before Dr. Strange came along. I'm not usually a huge fan of magic, but one of Dr. Strange's enemies needs to be playable, especially with his movie coming out next year.
> *Cannonball*: Sam Guthrie is a New Mutant with the power to propel himself through the air. I'd like to see him in a New Mutants theme with Magma, Magik, Moonstar, Sunspot, and Warpath, among others.
> ...


How can you make a list of characters who can create force fields and not put down Cecelia Reyes?? I am insulted! Lol.

----------


## magenta

> How can you make a list of characters who can create force fields and not put down Cecelia Reyes?? I am insulted! Lol.


I was waiting for Cecilia and Skids, since force fields are their only power. Skids could skate around like Iceman and... um... block stuff with her forcefield.

----------


## MaskedTraveler

> Okay, Gaz...There is now an A-Force with She-Hulk, Dazzler, Medusa, Nico Minoru, and a new cosmic hero named Singularity....
> 
> 
> Don't know much, but She looks AWESOME!!
> 
> It's your move!





> Angela has got more clothes...can we get her now, Gaz?


She looks interesting, wouldn't mind having her in game.

----------


## MaskedTraveler

So I did some roaming and:


Avengers 2099 anyone?
Yes, that is Iron Man, Black Widow, Captain America, and Hawkeye...

----------


## CenturianSpy

> So I did some roaming and:
> 
> 
> Avengers 2099 anyone?
> Yes, that is Iron Man, Black Widow, Captain America, and Hawkeye...


I'm hoping some of them live past the event...I like the 'Super-soldier-sized' female Cap and a flying Hawkeye intrigues me.

----------


## CenturianSpy

A black female Nova as the main hero for Secret Wars' Infinity Gauntlet? Sounds good to me, Gaz! Her name is Anwen Bakian.

----------


## CenturianSpy

This is a near complete list for May's "Secret Wars" covers:



1-3. *A-Force*: Featuring _wanted_ Medusa, Dazzler, Nico Minuro, and a new cosmic character named Singularity.
4. *Inhumans: Attilan Rising*: Featuring _wanted_ Black Bolt, Medusa, Gorgon, Inferno, and Flint.
5. *Captain America & The Mighty Avengers*: Featuring _wanted_ Sam Wilson Cap, new-look She Hulk, Blue Marvel, White Tiger, and Monica Rambeau (Spectrum).
6-7. *Deadpool's Secret Secret Wares*: No new characters pictured. This book is said to be "NOT a Secret Wars tie-in".
8-9. *Inferno*: With _wanted_ characters Magik, Madelyne Pryor, Boom-Boom, N’astirh, and S’ym.
10. *Infinity Gauntlet*: With a new black, female Nova named Anwen Bakian. Don't know anything about her, but, I want her.
11. *Loki: Agent of Asgard*: Is this the new Loki in the game files?
12. *Magneto*: The Magneto black suit would be an easy R3. 
13. *Master of Kung Fu*: Hopefully we'll see the _wanted_ Shang-Chi in the game files this year.
14. *M.O.D.O.K. Assassin*: A featured and _wanted_ Baron Mordo and a Battleworld called "Killville" could give us some new content.
15-16. *Old Man Logan*: Maybe we'll see older versions of Wolvie, Hulk, a blind sword-wielding Hawkeye. Or Hawkeye's daughter Spider-Girl (once called Spider Bitch).
17-18. *Planet Hulk*: My most anticipated book. Maybe we'll see a _Planet Hulk_ Cap and Devil Dinosaur.
19-20. *Secret Wars #1*: So many heroes...which ones will make it? I'd like to get the Bendis All-New X-Men variants and the FF purple uniforms on Iron Man and Machine Man and Falcon and Sue.
21-22. *Secret Wars #2*: So many Asgardians...hopefully an Asgardian Theme will happen in 2015.
23. *Secret Wars 2099*: We just talked about these. Quick Recap: I want them all- especially the super-buff, female Cap and flying Hawkeye.
24. *Spider-Verse*: Most _wanted_ SPIDER-GWEN, SPIDER-MAN: INDIA, MAYDAY PARKER, and SPIDER-UK! Sorry for the caps, I copy/pasted it.
25-26. *Secret Wars: Battleworld*: So many MODOKs! And a _wanted_ Howard the Duck.
27. *Secret Wars Journal*: I think may be the sleeper hit of Secret Wars. Lots of archaic worlds in this one.
28-29. *Ultimate End*: Just because Earth-1610 is going away doesn't mean the characters are... Ultimate Thor is lonely, Gaz.
30-31. *Where Monsters Dwell*: My 2nd most anticipated book. Featuring a very _most wanted_ Phantom Eagle.

Stay Tuned, True Believers!

----------


## the_key_24

> 28. *Ultimate End*: Just because Earth-1610 is going away doesn't mean the characters are... Ultimate Thor is lonely, Gaz.


You forgot about Miles Morales, aka Ultimate Spider-Man

----------


## CenturianSpy

> You forgot about Miles Morales, aka Ultimate Spider-Man


<laughs> I sure did. Most Spideys in SHSO are forgettable.

----------


## Raven

> This is a near complete list for May's "Secret Wars" covers:
> 
> 1-3. *A-Force*: Featuring _wanted_ Medusa, Dazzler, Nico Minuro, and a new cosmic character named Singularity.
> 4. *Inhumans: Attilan Rising*: Featuring _wanted_ Black Bolt, Medusa, Gorgon, Inferno, and Flint.
> 5. *Captain America & The Mighty Avengers*: Featuring _wanted_ Sam Wilson Cap, new-look She Hulk, Blue Marvel, White Tiger, and Monica Rambeau (Spectrum).
> 6-7. *Deadpool's Secret Secret Wares*: No new characters pictured. This book is said to be "NOT a Secret Wars tie-in".
> 8-9. *Inferno*: With _wanted_ characters Magik, Madelyne Pryor, Boom-Boom, Nastirh, and Sym.
> 10. *Infinity Gauntlet*: With a new black, female Nova named Anwen Bakian. Don't know anything about her, but, I want her.
> 11. *Loki: Agent of Asgard*: Is this the new Loki in the game files?
> ...


Inferno is intriguing, I remember reading the original story arc way back when and hating Madelyne so much... and we need Magik in SHSO ASAP.

----------


## CenturianSpy

These are the NON- "Secret Wars" books out in May. I'll be listing the main missing (from SHSO) characters from these books (going back to December). *Note some of these are brand new books so some character's name are educated guesses. I'll place an asterisk next to the guesses.



1. *All-New Captain America Special #1*: Sam Wilson-Captain, Red Raven, Nomad, Medusa, and Inferno.
2. *Angela: Asgard's Assassin #6*: Angela, Prince Odinson, Hogun, Fandrall, Volstagg, Lady Sif, Heimdell and Hela.
3. *Ant-Man #5*: Scott Lang...we'll probably get his version near/during the movie's release. Prodigy, Victor Mancha, Beetle, and Grizzly.
4. *Amazing Spider-Man #18*: Hammerhead & Spider-Verse's Spidey-Army (too many to list).
5. *Amazing Spider-Man #18.1*: Wraith, Inheritors, and Verna's Hounds.
6. *Avengers Vs. #1*: Attuma.
7. *Avengers World #21*: Namor, Hyperion, Shang-Chi, Cannonball, Sunspot, Nightmask, Starbrand, Smasher, Gorgon (from the Hand), Morgan Le Fay, A.I.M. High Council (Superia & Graviton), Elsa Bloodstone, U.S. Agent, Stingray, and 3-D Man.
8. *Bucky Barnes: The Winter Soldier #8*: Quake, Namor, and Crossbones.
9. *Black Widow #19*: Maria Hill, Sam Wilson-Captain, and X-23.
10. *Captain Marvel #15*: Carol's new uniform...I think I want the mohawk mask....and Toxic Doxie.
11. *Daredevil #16*: Stunt-Master, Purple Man, & The Owl. 
12. *Deathlok #8*: Deathlok, Maria Hill, Black Tarantula, and Domino.
13. *Guardians of the Galaxy #27*: Thane and Mr. Knife (J'Son of Spartax).
14. *Guardians 3000 #8*: All of them. For REALZ. Major Victory, Charlie-27, Martinex, Yondu, Geena Drake, Starhawk (the female and male versions), & Nikki Gold. Also, Rael Rider (female Nova) & Star-Lord (Earth-691). For baddies...throw in the Badoon.
15. *Guardians Team-Up #5*: Ronan the Accuser (he's in the game files) & the Pet Avengers (Throg, Lockjaw, & Zabu)
16. *All-New Hawkeye #3*: Kate Bishop (Hawkeye). 
17-18. *Howard the Duck #3*: Howard, of course. The Collector.
19-20. *Hulk #16*: Skaar, Hulkling, Doc Samson, Magik, Maestro, Lyra, & Gamma Corps (Grey, Griffin, Prodigy, Mess, and Mr. Gideon)
21. *Inhuman Annual #1*: Too many to list...look up Inhumans & Nuhumans.
22. *Iron Fist: The Living Weapon #12*: Steel Serpent. 
23. *Moon Knight #15*: Khonshu.
24. *Marvel Universe Guardians of the Galaxy #4*: These are companion books for the upcoming Disney XD series. Interesting designs.
25. *Ms. Marvel #15*: Ms. Marvel (Kamala Khan). Medusa & Lockjaw.
26. *Night Nurse #1*: Whatever...it has Jessica Jones in the first issue.
27. *Nova #31*: Armor, Kid Omega, & Kluh.
28. *Operation: S.I.N. #5*: Peggy Carter & Howard Stark.
29. *The Punisher #18*: Frank's new look & Crossbones.
30. *Rocket Raccoon #11*: Macho Gomez & Blackjack O'Hare.
31. *S.H.I.E.L.D. #6*: Anyone reading this book? Black Knight & The Wizard.
32. *Silk #4*: Silk...and I'm curious about who is Dragonclaw.
33. *Silver Surfer #12*: Warrior Zero & Galactus.
34. *Spider-Man 2099 #12*: Lady Spider, Six Armed Spider-Man, Maestro Hulk, Punisher (Jake Gallows), Daemos, and Morlun. Also, Six Men of Sinestry (Earth-803's- Green Goblin, Doctor Octupus, Mysterio, Electro, Kraven, and Vulture).
35. *Spider-Gwen #4*: Spider-Gwen. 
36. *The Unbeatable Squirrel Girl #5*: Galactus, Kraven, Whiplash, Tipy-Toe & Squirrel Girl's Space suit.
37. *Legendary Star-Lord #12*: Mr. Knife, Thane, and the Badoon.
38. *Storm #11*: This is the best looking Storm I've seen...also, Yukio & Marvel Girl (Rachel Summers/Grey).
39. *Superior Iron Man #9*: Superior Iron Man's suit (Endo-Sym MK51), Teen Abomination, Superior Iron Woman*.
40. *Spider-Woman #7*: New look Spider-Woman, Silk, Spider-Gwen, Spider-Girl (Anya Corazon), Brix, Bora, & Kangaroo.
41. *Thor #8*: The female Thor, Prince Odinson, Odin, Absorbing Man, and Titania.
42. *Uncanny Avengers #5*: High Evolutionary, Dr. Voodoo, and a decent looking Quicksilver.
43. *Uncanny Avengers: Ultron Forever #1*: Female Thor (May's books will tell us if it is Thor Girl, one of Thor's daughters, or one of the Valkyries), Misty Knight* as Captain America (or is it Samantha Wilson*?). This is an odd book series because some are called "Avengers", some "New Avengers", and some "Uncanny Avengers".
44. *Uncanny X-Men Vol 3 #35*: Magik & Armor.
45-46. *Uncanny X-Men #600*: Besides Magneto's awesome black outfit, Cyclop's "Omega"-look (in the game files) and Storm's Marvel NOW! look...Magik, Goldballs, Doop, Dazzler, Anole, Kid Omega, Glob Herman, and ALL the monsters on April's upcoming issue.
47. *Wolverines #17*: Besides new looks for Sabretooth & Mystique...Daken, X-23, Lady Deathstrike, Shogun, Endo, Mr. Sinister, Wrecking Crew, and probably Fantomelle (she's soooooo new).

Stay Tuned, True Believers!

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> 32. *Silk #4*: Silk...and I'm curious about who is Dragonclaw.


And based on the solicit, she MUST have an emote with Johnny  :Big Grin:

----------


## CenturianSpy

> And based on the solicit, she MUST have an emote with Johnny


The marshmallow roasting over his head would be my choice.

----------


## MaskedTraveler

> 38. *Storm #11*: This is the best looking Storm I've seen...also, Yukio & Marvel Girl (Rachel Summers/Grey).


OMG, You added Storm!
-So Happy-

We do need another Storm, like HELLO GAZ!! This is overdue.

----------


## CenturianSpy

1. *Big Time Spider-Man*:
-P1: Lotsa Webs.
-P2: Big Time Stealth
-P3: Here, Kitty Kitty!

2. *Avengers Loki*:
-P1: Mind Control
-P2: Summon Chitauri
-P3: Deception

Stay Tuned, True Believers!

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

> 1. *Big Time Spider-Man*:
> -P1: Lotsa Webs.
> -P2: Big Time Stealth
> -P3: Here, Kitty Kitty!
> 
> 2. *Avengers Loki*:
> -P1: Mind Control
> -P2: Summon Chitauri
> -P3: Deception
> ...


alot of power emote 2 with black widow and also stuff about black cat.

----------


## CenturianSpy

Whenever there is a "Greatest Marvel Villain of all Time" list Victor von Doom is ALWAYS in the top three. Most have him as #1. Gaz even recognizes that fact by Doom being the only villain to have TWO playable variants (soon Loki will also have this honor). Okay, you can suggest that Venom/Anti-Venom/Agent Venom is another...I could wax on for pages on how we need Latverian missions. I could ruminate for days on how Gaz should incorporate a craftable Dr. Doom Time Platform to introduce characters, missions, and other content from bygone years. I could pontificate on the importance of his version of the Avengers or even his cabal. But, this post is for Victor's R3s...so let's do that:

Repaint- AKA Reskin. An exact or near exact duplicate hero in terms of combo & PUs/HU. We have just a few of these in SHSO: AAIM, White Phoenix, Classic Daredevil, Avenging Wolverine etc.Retread- Same hero different combos, PUs and HU. Examples: Swashbuckling Nightcrawler and Pirate Deadpool.Rehash- Similar hero similar combo, PUs, and HU. Examples: Red Hulk, Rescue, Beta Ray Bill.



1-2. *Doom*: Earth-928. AKA Doom 2099. He's a man who believes himself to be Victor von Doom. Along with all of Dr. Doom's other powers, this guy often uses a shrink ray.
3. *Doctor Doom*: Earth-64894. On this _What If?_ Earth, Iron Man's armor is in the public domain. So Doom fixed himself a Stark Tech mega suit.
4. *Victor von Doom*: Earth-187319. A version of Doom that leads a villain team named the Four Fantastics (w/Hulk, Human Torch, and Invisible Woman). He has Doom's Earth-616 powers.
5. *Doctor Doom*: Earth-135263. Victor from the _Fantastic Four: World's Greatest Heroes_ cartoon.
6. *Doctor Doom*: Earth-10063. Doomworld's version rockin' the pimp cup.
7. *Doctor Doom*: Earth-81551. Doom takes over this Earth after hulk killed every other hero. Hulk strongest there is.
8. *Victor von Doom*: Earth-969. Regal looking Doom who is a good guy who stopped the evil FF.
9. *Doc Iron*: Earth-200781. A heroic, armored Victor who battles the Frightful Four.
10. *Doom*: Earth-808. This golden suit version of Doom is a sorcerer.
11. *Doomsmith*: Eurth. SHSO could use a little Shaper of Worlds.
12. *Doctor Doom*: Earth-9666. Doom's body is completely scarred and he wears an iron lung.
13. *Doctor Doom*: Earth-62882. Who wouldn't want a Doom who loves practical jokes and comedic novelty items? I'd love a rubber chicken attack or a squirting flower.
14. *Deathwish*: Earth-11638. Victor is that world's Deadpool.
15. *Professor Doom*: Earth-TRN425. Victor is this world's Profeesor X, leader of the X-Men.
16. *Sorcerer Supreme*: Earth-938. Always trying to get his mother's soul from Mephisto...
17. *Doom*: Earth-812145. Victor is a fish/reptil mutate with hydrokinetic powers.
18. *Coco von Doom*: Earth-91119. Doom's mom Cynthia. She should have a doombat guano HU.
19. *Death Mask*: Earth-11638. Wade Wilson has his and Doom's Earth-616 powers. He needs them to fight the Infernal Hulk (imagine Hulk without any Banner's morals).
20. *Doctor Doom*: Earth-11029. Tony Stark is Dr. Doom on this Earth.
21. *Iron Man*: Earth-11029. If Tony is Dr. Doom, guess who Victor is...
22. *Doctor Doom*: Earth-616. Kristoff Vernard is a preteen-sized Doom. Game needs some children heroes/villains.
23. *Doctor Doom*: Earth-928. Eric Czerny is not as cool as the blue/silver Doom 2099 armor.
24. *Doctor Doom*: Earth-616. Robet von Doom is Victor's less successful cousin.
25. *Malefactor*: Earth-9811. Vincent is the son of Dr. Doom and Enchantress. He has his dad's armor/suit and his mom's magical powers.
26. *Doctor Doom*: Earth-2301. The Mangaverse version of Victor wields an electrified sword.
27. *Big Brain*: Earth-7712. Reed Richards transfers his mental state into Doom's body after exposure to the cosmic rays changes him into just a giant brain. He has all of Doom's powers plus psychic blasts and psychokinetic powers.
28. *Lord Immortus*: Earth-6311 (multiple Earths). Nathaniel Richards should be in this game...and should be able to summon giant warriors.
29. *Kid Immortus*: Earth-6311. Since he's a time traveler, Nathan is often seen in teen form.
30-31. *Sophie von Doom*: Earth-41001. Doom's daughter is/was possessed by Kalima, the multi-armed Hindu goddess of death.

*Bullet Points and Interesting Questions:*
- I'd love to see Latverian missions with castles and old villages. These could be tweaked for Translyvania/Halloween missions.
- I think my craftable Doom's Time Platform idea is on point.
- Speaking of time travel, shouldn't Nathaniel Richards/Immortus/Kang be considered?
- After we get Avengers Loki, who will be the next villain to get an R3?
- Would you buy Coco? Don't you wish that Gaz would go back to SHS for content? 
- Who will be the next child of a current hero/villain to make the game? My guess is Skaar. But for this R3, I'd like to see Malefactor, Sophie, and Kristoff in that order.
- Will we ever get child-size or teenage playable characters in SHSO?
- Will we see more 2099 content? An Earth-928 blue Doom with a shrink ray just seems obvious to put in SHSO.
- I'd like to see Mephisto and more demon content in the game.
- I think that we should see more NPC Marvel characters like the Shaper of Worlds included. Uatu was very successful.

Stay Tuned, True Believers! Next Episode: U Ready to Ock?

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

> Gaz even recognizes that fact by Doom being the only villain to have TWO playable variants (soon Loki will also have this honor). Okay, you can suggest that Venom/Anti-Venom/Agent Venom is another...


What about Ultron (Au Ultron), Green Goblin (Dark Iron Patriot), and Dr. Octopus (Superior Spider-Man)?

----------


## CenturianSpy

> What about Ultron (Au Ultron), Green Goblin (Dark Iron Patriot), and Dr. Octopus (Superior Spider-Man)?


<laughs> I'm slipping in my old age...


On an interesting note...we no know where Ghost Rider will be in _Secret Wars_



More _Secret Wars_ covers:

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> 1-2. *Doom*: Earth-928. AKA Doom 2099. He's a man who believes himself to be Victor von Doom. Along with all of Dr. Doom's other powers, this guy often uses a shrink ray.


My first choice for a new Doom too.



> 9. *Doc Iron*: Earth-200781. A heroic, armored Victor who battles the Frightful Four.


Read this on digital.



> 16. *Sorcerer Supreme*: Earth-938. Always trying to get his mother's soul from Mephisto...


Have this comic.



> 22. *Doctor Doom*: Earth-616. Kristoff Vernard is a preteen-sized Doom. Game needs some children heroes/villains.


Totally agree, but I prefer this costume:




> 24. *Doctor Doom*: Earth-616. Robert von Doom is Victor's less successful cousin.


Reminds me of this:





> 25. *Malefactor*: Earth-9811. Vincent is the son of Dr. Doom and Enchantress. He has his dad's armor/suit and his mom's magical powers.
> 26. *Doctor Doom*: Earth-2301. The Mangaverse version of Victor wields an electrified sword.
> 27. *Big Brain*: Earth-7712. Reed Richards transfers his mental state into Doom's body after exposure to the cosmic rays changes him into just a giant brain. He has all of Doom's powers plus psychic blasts and psychokinetic powers.


Read these on digital.

I'd also like the "liquid metal Terminator-style" Doctor Doom of House of M.

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

*Top 3 X-Force Members*
What could have happened if the X-Force theme was based on Cable's X-Force?

*Fantomex*: Charlie Cluster-7 is weapon XII of the Weapon Plus program. I'd want to see either in an X-Force theme, or in a Weapon Plus theme with the Stepford Cuckoos and Isaiah Bradley.
*Forge*: Forge is a mutant with the power of "enhanced mechanical intelligence". This means that he is an inventing genius who can create high-tech devices. I think it would be interesting to see a technology-based hero in the game.
*Moonstar*: Dani Moonstar was a New Mutant. She can generate images of people's greatest fears, fire energy blasts, and create psionic energy arrows. Like Hawkeye, she normally fights with a bow.

*Top 3 Alternate Identities*
Sometimes, heroes and villains use a different alias. For example, Jean Grey became Phoenix, Green Goblin became Dark Iron Patriot, Ant-Man became Giant-Man, Venom became Anti-Venom, and Hulk became Mr. Fixit. The following characters are the alternate identities I'd most like to see added to SHSO.

*Power Man*: Thanks to the atrocious Ultimate Spider-Man cartoon, most kids probably know Luke Cage as Power Man. Most people would probably prefer Luke Cage's classic look as his first alternate outfit though.
*Captain Marvel*: Carol Danvers now goes by the Captain Marvel moniker. For clarity, they can rename the in-game Captain Marvel to Captain Mar-Vell. (They've changed characters' names before; Dark Iron Patriot used to be called Iron Patriot). Ms. Marvel is the only original starter character to not have an alternate costume. Speaking of costumes, the Captain Marvel costume has gone through many variations: masked, maskless, short-haired, long-haired, primary-colored, grey, etc. Personally, I prefer the long-haired, maskless, primary-colored costume.
*Harpy*: Before Betty Ross became Red She-Hulk, she was transformed into the Harpy by MODOK. He used gamma radiation to turn her into a green, winged monster. Harpy had super strength, claws, flight, and energy blasts.

*Top 3 Photokinetics*
Photokinesis is the ability to control light, and a power not represented in the game much, if at all. However, some fairly famous heroes have this skill.

*Dazzler*: Alison Blaire is a mutant with the power to turn sound into light. She can use this ability to create lasers, photon bursts, and holograms. She would need an attack that blinds and stuns enemies, and would need to roller-skate in zones like Iron Man 2020.
*Hazmat*: Jennifer Takeda is a student from Avengers Academy. Her body produces various radioactive or deadly substances. Since SHSO is technically a kids game, there should be more younger superheroes. An Avengers Academy theme with Hazmat, Finesse, White Tiger, X-23, and Araña would be awesome. 
*Spectrum*: Monica Rambeau has also gone by the names Pulsar, Photon, and CaptainMarvel, among others. Due to exposure to extradimensional energy, she got a wide array of powers. She can alter her appearance, turn invisible or intangible, fly, and become any type of energy. This includes cosmic rays, gamma rays, and all types of visible light.

----------


## CenturianSpy

These _Secret Wars_ covers keep getting better:



Throg, a new Destroyer-Thor*, Thorm (Thor + Storm), LOdin, Thunderstrike, and the new female Thor look awesome.

Edit: It seems the Thor in Destroyer armor is a known costume from Thor #381

----------


## CenturianSpy

Killed by Kaine and resurrected by the Hand, Otto Octavius has led an interesting, Marvel life. He was born in Schenectady, New York and as an adult worked for the U.S. Atomic Research Center. There he created the armor and tentacles so that he could handle atomic material. He went on to lead the first Sinister Six (all we're missing is Vulture and Kraven, Gaz) and 5th incarnation of the Masters of Evil (which, once we get playable Enchantress we'll have just TWO out of 60+ members...and that's counting our current version of Wonder Man...which I shouldn't). We have plenty of multi-armed, tentacled, and waldoed characters in SHSO. Here's a couple R3s:

Repaint- AKA Reskin. An exact or near exact duplicate hero in terms of combo & PUs/HU. We have just a few of these in SHSO: AAIM, White Phoenix, Classic Daredevil, Avenging Wolverine etc.Retread- Same hero different combos, PUs and HU. Examples: Swashbuckling Nightcrawler and Pirate Deadpool.Rehash- Similar hero similar combo, PUs, and HU. Examples: Red Hulk, Rescue, Beta Ray Bill.



1. *Doctor Octopus*: Earth-96283. I love the look of the Alfred Molina Otto.
2. *Doctor Octopus*: Multiple Earths. Otto is famous for his white suit and SHSO needs more suits.
3. *Doctor Octopus*: Earth-22288. Otto's genes are spliced with and actual octopus and is a member of the Noxious Nine.
4. *Doctor Octopus*: Earth-616. This is the version of Otto right after he was resurrected by the Hand. He is decaying and going mad...but he has four more tentacles.
5. *Doctor Octopus*: Earth-1610. The Ultimate version of Dr. Ock is the closest look to the Alfred Molina movie version.
6. *Demon-Ock*: Earth-295. The _Age of Apocalypse_ version of Otto is a fervent worshiper of Mephisto and a member of the Black Legion.
7. *Doctor Octopus*: Earth-92131 and Earth-194111. I remember these cartoons like they came out yesterday...
8. *Doctor Octopus*: Earth-TRN123. _Ultimate Spider-Man_ version of Otto.
9. *Doctor Octopus*: Earth-50101. This version of Dr. Ock is also a pyrokinetic. Didn't help against Spider-Man, India.
10. *Doctor Octopus*: Earth-803. The Six Men of Sinestry's version of Otto.
11. *Dr. Octopus*: Earth-12091. From the beautifully drawn _Space Punisher_ books.
12. *Doctor Octopus*: Earth-98111. This is not Otto but an actual octopus evolved from the illegal dumping of radioactive isotopes by Otto's employers. The _Timeslip_ artwork is really fun.
13. *Octo-Spider*: Earth-616, Earth-11983, and Earth-98311. This version of Peter Parker first appeared in comics (_Spider-Man: Death for an a Octopus_) in 1995 and resurfaced in the Spider-Man cartoons of the lat '90s.
14-15. *Steel Spider*: Earth-616 (Earth-982 small pic on left; Earth-TRN123). Oliver Osnick was a fat, genius kid who loved super-villains (see #16). He changed in college to impress a pretty girl...now he's a good guy that can shoot grappling hooks and pepper spray from his tentacle arms.
16. *Spider-Kid*: Earth-616. The fat, genius Oliver Osnick as a kid...he was a member of [i]The Misfits[/b] a group consisting of himself, Toad, and Frog-Man.
17. *Spider-Goblin*: Earth-TRN123. Norman Osborn latest appearance in _Ultimate Spider-Man_ before being cured.
18. *Renascence*: Earth-616. Sofia Mantega (AKA Wind Dancer) was a mutant with aerokinetic powers before M-Day. After losing her mutant powers Sofia joined Night Thrasher's new Warriors team. She was equipped by Night Thrasher with her tentacles, a shield generator, and guns.
19. *Squid*: Earth-616. Donald Callahan is a member of Hood's gang and can shoot ink at his enemies.
20. *Doctor Octopus*: Earth-928. 2099's Doc Ock is Serena Patel. Her Octo-suit has six pink/purple energy tentacles.
21. *Superior Venom*: Earth-616. Otto with Spidey's and Venom's powers...seems like a no brainer.
22. *Baron Victor Octavious*: Earth-311. A French nobleman who catches the plague and tries to cure himself with octopus blood transforming into a Cthulhu-like monster.
23-25. *Lady Octopus*: Earth-616 & Earth-928. Carolyn Trainer. After Otto's death one of his student's daughters takes up his tentacles, and with a force field generator of her own design she gathers technologies to help the Hand resurrect Otto.
26. *Luke Carlyle*: Earth-616. A small time crook who rose to a position of prominence albeit via deception who tricked Otto into helping make a similar suit with upgrades.

So many arms...

*Take-aways and questions*:
- I'd like to see Otto in his iconic white suit.
- Will we ever see Lady Ock?
- What's the hold up with Kraven and Vulture?
- I think the Masters of Evil are sorely overlooked.
- Will we ever see some New Warriors specific content? (We have Firestar and the two Novas...).
- Are we ever going to see Hood or his gang in SHSO? I find the lack of gangs/mobs disturbing. Speaking of that, where's the Maggia? 
- Why is Kaine not in the game, yet?
- Another character that is Mephisto related...are devils and demons too scary?

Stay Tuned, True Believers! Next Episode- People are Strange. Doctors are stranger.

----------


## CenturianSpy

For those who like Marvel Zombies...here's their _Secret Wars_ cover...Marvel is combining them with AoU (Earth-61112).

----------


## CenturianSpy

Here's another _Secret Wars_ cover:

----------


## CenturianSpy

Another _Secret Wars_ cover...this one featuring Elsa Bloodstone:

----------


## CenturianSpy

Actually squealed out loud when I saw this...Marvel brings back "Runaways" for _Secret Wars_:



and now I want them in SHSO.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> Actually squealed out loud when I saw this...Marvel brings back "Runaways" for _Secret Wars_:


You actually _squeal_? You, a 30-something man?

Well, I'm a 40-something man who also squeals, so who am I to judge?  :Wink:  I do it with big Fantastic Four or Big Hero 6 news.

Anyway, I was stumped on the girl with the Future Foundation costume until others guessed it was Valeria Richards.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> You actually _squeal_? You, a 30-something man?
> 
> Well, I'm a 40-something man who also squeals, so who am I to judge?  I do it with big Fantastic Four or Big Hero 6 news.
> 
> Anyway, I was stumped on the girl with the Future Foundation costume until others guessed it was Valeria Richards.


<laughs> I squealed so loud I'm glad I work from home...only my half-asleep SO was bothered. I got the "Are you OK?" followed by the "You woke me up for that?!" but she squealed because of the new Dr. Seuss book so we're even...

_Runaways_ was the *BEST* Marvel comicbook series of the early 2000s! I hope with along the concept art we see some of my old favorites...especially Molly, Karolina, and Victor.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> _Runaways_ was the *BEST* Marvel comicbook series of the early 2000s! I hope with along the concept art we see some of my old favorites...especially Molly, Karolina, and Victor.


Not that familiar with the cast but I know Molly Hayes aka Bruiser, Karolina Dean, and Victor the android/cyborg. The game needs teen heroes!

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Not that familiar with the cast but I know Molly Hayes aka Bruiser, Karolina Dean, and Victor the android/cyborg. The game needs teen heroes!


I want teen and kid heroes...other than Reptil (who needs a rework so he grows wings to fly AND he should actually transform into dinosaurs for his PUs/HU). And speaking of dinos...might as well throw in the _Runaways_ Old Lace...

----------


## GUARDIAN_ALPHA-FLIGHT

Any codebreaker reports this week good sir?

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Any codebreaker reports this week good sir?


Nothing new. I'm saddened that Carnage doesn't speak to anyone new in his VO's.

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

*Anole*: Victor Borkowski is a mutant with various reptile-based abilities. He can blend into surfaces like a chameleon, crawl up walls, regrow lost limbs, and has a long forked tongue.
*Bling!*: Roxanne Washington, also known as Bling! (yes, the exclamation point is part of her codename) has diamond skin, similar to Emma Frost's. Unlike Emma, however, Bling! can turn the diamond into shards and shoot them from her body.
*Cipher*: Not to be confused with Cypher, the mutant who can understand any language. Alisa Tager has the powers of invisibility (like Invisible Woman) and intangibility (like Shadowcat).
*Dust*: Sooraya Qadir has one of the most interesting mutant powers. She can transform herself into particles of dust. She can then move these particles to effectively become a sandstorm, capable of weathering numerous substances and harming enemies.
*Gentle*: Nezhno Abidemi is a Wakandan mutant. Gentle's power is to increase his size, strength, and muscle. The game could use more characters from fictional countries.
*Helion*: Julian Keller has the mutant ability of telekinesis. A green aura appears around anything he manipulates. He can also use this power to fly, create force fields, and shoot telekinetic bursts. SHSO only has a few telekinetics, despote this being a fairly common power.
*Nature Girl*: Lin Li's power is to control various plants and animals, and also flight. Nature Girl would also need a power emote or attack involving the Bamfs.
*Oya*: Idie Okonkwo has thermokinesis, the ability to control temperature. She can alter both heat and coldness to generate both fire and ice.
*Pixie*: Megan Gwynn is the mutant known as Pixie. She has rainbow-colored wings, the ability to teleport, and can use magic.
*Primal*: Teon Macik is a Ukranian mutant. His abilities include super strength, speed, reflexes, senses, stamina, agility, and healing.
*Rocksilde*: Santi Vaccarro, or Rockslide, is a mutant whose body is made of granite. In addition to this, he has enhanced strength and durability, can fire granite from his arms, and can explode and reform.
*Surge*: Noriko Ashida has electrokinesis. I've mentioned before that this is one of my favorite superpowers. Surge can absorb electricity, shoot lightning, and has super speed.
*Three-in-One*: Better known as the Stepford Cuckoos. These girls are clones of Emma Frost. Originally there were five, named Sophie, Phoebe, Irma, Celeste, and Esme Cuckoo. However, Esme and Sophie died, and the remaining Cuckoos became known as the Three-in-One. They have the exact same powers as Emma Frost. It would be interesting to run around zones and missions controlling three characters at once.
*Trance*: Hope Abbott's mutant ability is astral projection. Her new  appearance is that of a ghost, and the new form's abilities include flight and energy blasts.
*Transonic*: Laurie Tromette is a Canadian mutant, and one of the first five (along with Oya and Primal) whose powers were activated following M-Day. Her ability is to fly at super-speeds.
*Young Angel*: Younger counterparts of the original X-Men from Earth-TRN240 were brought forward in time by Beast to Earth-616 and later Earth-1610. I'm a huge fan of the All-New X-Men costumes. I hope they either do a theme with these costumes, the original X-Men costumes, or both. I like Angel's red costume much more than the blue one he has in-game.
*Young Beast*: It would be interesting to see a human-looking Beast, in either this orange outfit or his original blue and yellow one. It's hard to believe that Beast doesn't have an alternate costume yet.
*Young Cyclops*: Cyclops' Earth-TRN240 counterpart is currently in outer space with the Starjammers. This dark blue costume would work either in an All-New X-Men theme or a Starjammers theme.
*Young Iceman*: Iceman is one of my three favorite X-Men, and he only has one costume in the game. While most people would prefer to see a classic bald Iceman, I'm hoping for this light blue costume.
*Young Jean Grey*: Out of Jean Grey's four costumes in SHSO, three of them are Phoenix. It would be nice to see the green costume her younger counterpart currently wears.

----------


## CenturianSpy

I think Dr. Strange is the most under-utilized character in play & content. Short intro for space, here we go:

Repaint- AKA Reskin. An exact or near exact duplicate hero in terms of combo & PUs/HU. We have just a few of these in SHSO: AAIM, White Phoenix, Classic Daredevil, Avenging Wolverine etc.Retread- Same hero different combos, PUs and HU. Examples: Swashbuckling Nightcrawler and Pirate Deadpool.Rehash- Similar hero similar combo, PUs, and HU. Examples: Red Hulk, Rescue, Beta Ray Bill.



1. *Dr. Strange*: Earth-616 (multiple Earths). Stephen's Defenders/Marvel NOW! look.
2. *Dr. Strange*: Earth-13584. Here is his alt as he is the Leader of Strangetown.
3-5. *Dr. Strange*: Earth-97173. Say what you will on how cheesy the late 70's movie was...the look is awesome.
6. *Dr. Strange*: Earth-90512. During the 60's Stephen got a revamp of his costume that included a blue mask & form fitting blue uniform. This a take-off of that.
7. *Dr. Strange*: Earth-616 (multiple Earths). His 60's revamp is also known as his 3rd costume.
8. *Dr. Strange*: Earth-TRN196. The blue mask/uniform comes to the inevitable stolen Dr. Manhattan look...or did he steal his look from Strange's 60's look?
9. *Dr. Strange*: Earth-616 (multiple Earths). No belt. No gloves. Just his glorious red & white formal wear.
10. *Dr. Strange*: Earth-616. "All white, all white, all white."- Matt McConaughey, never.
11. *Dr. Strange*: Earth-2301. Stephen's Mangaverse look.
12. *Dr. Strange*: Earth-41101. This is from the 6 book Marvel Knights series _Strange_
13. *Strange*: Earth-924. This is a Jinn version of Dr. Strange. He's a member of Calibur.
14. *Dr. Strange*: Earth-1298. My favorite Dr. Strange variant looks like a combination of Stephen & Swamp Thing. He also carries the Wand of Watoomb.
15. *Dr. Strange*: Earth-791218. This version of Strange was trained by Dormammu & Baron Mordo. He was a bad guy until he was humiliated by Eternity and begged The Ancient One to train him.
16. *Dr. Strange*: Earth-41101. See #12. Also, these were the 2004 books that led to the 2007 animated movie which is _really_ good.
17. *Dr. Strange*: Earth-TRN413. _Marvel Disk Wars_' version of Strange.
18. *Dr. Strange*: Earth-TRN421. Taken from Marvel's _100th Anniversary Special_. These books are written for the year 2061, and are actually quite good.
19. *Doctor Stevens*: Earth-616. After being nearly destroyed in a battle with Salome, Dr. Strange created two constructs to do his will while he healed. Vincent Stevens (Dr. Strange's middle name + a respelled swap of his first name) was created to accrue money & technomagik was the first.
20. *Doc Magus*: Earth-982. AKA Dormagus. 982's (A-Next's) Sorcerer Supreme.
21. *Dr. Druid*: Earth-616 (multiple Earths). Anthony Ludgate was a master professor of the occult & a monster hunter. He met The Ancient One who unlocked his magic potential & became Dr. Droom (his name was changed to stop confusion from Victor von Doom). He's been around since 1961 & is a judo/staff-fighting master. All that plus occult magic including hypnosis (with aid from a large gold medallion he often wears). 
22. *Druid*: Earth-616. Sebastion Druid is the heavy-set son of Dr. Druid. He has monster DNA fused with his human DNA giving him his magical abilities such as force fields, energy blasts, and teleportation. He also is a sniper because he creates magical bullets, which would be a fun PU/HU. He is a member of Nick Fury's Caterpillar White Team, so he works with Daisy Johnson (Quake) and may one day be on Marvel's _Agents of SHIELD_.
23. *Strange*: Earth-928. Marvel 2099's Sorceress Supreme gets her magical powers from a demon that shares her body. Her main enemy is The Petrified Man (Garokk).
24-25. *Doctor Voodoo*: Earth-616 (multiple Earths). AKA Brother Voodoo. Jericho Drumm is a Houngan Asogwe (Voodoo's High Priest) who used his magic to absorb the spirit of his dead brother, Daniel. He has been the Sorcerer Supreme, which increased his powers. Having a voodoo-doll PU and summoning out his brother's spirit body HU would be awesome. He should also be a staff fighter and have a shrunken head PU. He is a member of the Avengers unity Division and Howling Commandoes.
26. *Doctor Strange*: Earth-1610. The Ultimates have Stephen Strange, Jr as their Sorcerer Supreme. His mom is Clea, so he has double the magic.
27. *Doctor Angst*: Earth-616. Floyd Mangles is the leader of the Band of the Bland who often fights against Howard the Duck. He has magical equipment like a plunger, broom, and BBQ fork.



28-29. *Ancient One*: Earth-616 (multiple Earths). Yao was the Sorcerer Supreme before Dr. Strange, and held the Eye/Orb of Agamotto, The Book of The Vishanti and The Cloak of Levitation. He was also a martial arts master, especially in the ways of the bo staff (it is said he trained Stick who trained Daredevil and Elektra).
30-31.  *Anthony Stark*: Earth-9810. A _What If?_ story had Tony the cause of the accident of Stephen Strange. Tony swore to heal Stephen and went to Tibet to find a cure...instead he became the student of The Ancient One and then the Sorcerer Supreme. But, Tony being Tony, was still fascinated by armors and created the Sorcerer Supreme Armor (pictured right).
32-34. *Wiccan*: Earth-616 (multiple Earths). Wiccan is quickly becoming one of my favorite 'new' heroes. He is the reincarnated soul of Scarlet Witch's & Vision's son (his brother is Speed). He is one of the most powerful beings in Marvel and has so many different powers (like pyrokinetics, electrokinetics, healing, flight, conjuring, and energy constructing) to choose from. I always wonder if Gaz will ever give us an openly gay character (I know about Mystique). I don't know if I'd prefer him in his Asgardian or Mage uniform.
35. *Sorcerer Supreme*: Earth-938. Victor von Doom is the Sorcerer Supreme on this Earth.
36-38. *Adam Warlock*: Earth-616 (multiple Earths). AKA Him. The "perfect" and "most evolved" human being was created by scientists at the Beehive. Adam possesses quantum magic able to control matter a the sub-atomic level. He's the leader of the Infinity Watch (Drax, Gamora, Maxam, Moondragon, Thanos, & Pip the Troll) and possessed the Soul Gem and the Karmic staff.
39. *Baron Mordo*: Earth-616 (multiple Earths). Dr. Strange's peer, Karl Amadeus Mordo also studied under The Ancient One...but, he spied for Dormammu. Behind Galactus, I feel he is the second most omitted villain in the game.
40. *The Norn*: Earth-4290001. A small child who found some magical artifacts including a black Priest helmet became The Norn and joined The Great Society, their world's 'Defenders'.
41. *Strange/Paradox*: Earth-616. See #19. The other construct created by Dr. Strange while he was healing after his battle with Salome. He usually fights with Pyrokinesis because of the Fire Gems embedded in his hands. But, he also does some magic including raising skeleton armies which would be an amazing HU. He fought alongside the Midnight Sons.
42. *Xander*: Earth-616. Xander gets most of his power through the Star-Stone he wears on his head. He was sent by the Creators to kill Dr. Strange after Stephen had his Sorcerer Supreme title removed.
43. *Proctor*: Earth-374. Dane Whitman (Black Knight on Earth-616) of this Earth is the life mate (Gann Josin) of Sersi. This plus the curse of the Ebony Blade turned him into a powerful mage. I'd rather have the Black Knight...
44. *Magik*: Earth-616 (multiple Earths). Margali Szardos was the Sorceress supreme and master of the arcane magic of the Winding Way. She raised Nightcrawler after he was abandoned by Mystique. Magik often uses her magic to as a flaming sword (she's also a pyrokinetic) and can also transform her body into one with more beastly attributes (claws and spiked tails).
45-49. *Jennifer Kale*: One of the least clothed woman of Marvel (Marvel is getting better at this), Jennifer comes from a long line of sorceresses descendant of Illyana Kale who was taught by two unnamed spirits the secrets of Zhered-Na.
50. *Miracle Man*: Earth-616 (multiple Earths). Joshua Ayers came out a year before Dr. Strange. Notice the similarities? He's a master of hypnotism and possessed the Darksoul (Hellstorm now has this and its powers).
51. *Ancient One*: Earth-616. Doctor Strange lives long enough for this title.
52. *Dr. Strange*: Earth-616. Is his tunic white and gold or black and blue?
53. *Dr. Strange*: Earth-616 (multiple Earths). His Black Priest outfit...if you want to know how Marvel plans on ending a lot of their books, my guess is the Black Priests.
54. *Dr. Strange*: Earth-11326. _Age of X_'s version of Stephen. He's a mercenary mutant hunter.
55. *Dr. Strange*: Earth-616. Stephen's _Fear Itself_ looks.
56. *Dr. Strange*: Earth-616. Using his enchanted armor in the _Last Rites_ arc.
57-58. *Dr. Strange*: Earth-616. His ridiculous, long-haired look after _Last Rites_. 

*Take-aways and Questions*:
- Will we see more Midnight Sons content (Hellstorm, J.Kale, Man-Thing, Vengeance)?
- Or Avengers of the Supernatural (Manphibian & Satana) content?
- Dr. Druid & Dr. Voodoo belong in SHSO.
- Adam Warlock and Baron Mordo belong in SHSO.
- Will we ever see openly gay characters in SHSO? Or any Young Avenger?
- Are we ever going to get any of the new Mapmakers, Black Priest, or Illuminati content (especially missions)?
- When are we getting his Defenders/Marvel NOW! look?

Stay Tuned, True Believers! Next Episode- Electrocity.

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

> 32-34. *Wiccan*: Earth-616 (multiple Earths). Wiccan is quickly becoming one of my favorite 'new' heroes. He is the reincarnated soul of Scarlet Witch's & Vision's son (his brother is Speed). He is one of the most powerful beings in Marvel and has so many different powers (like pyrokinetics, electrokinetics, healing, flight, conjuring, and energy constructing) to choose from. I always wonder if Gaz will ever give us an openly gay character (I know about Mystique). I don't know if I'd prefer him in his Asgardian or Mage uniform.


You'd better like him.

----------


## CenturianSpy

Another _Secret Wars_ release "X-Tinction Agenda". I love the new look for Wolfsbane.



And I think I have a new favorite for my anticipated _Secret Wars_ book:




GotG 3000, Hercules, Jocasta, Moondragon and Yellowjacket vs. one of the greatest Marvel villains, EVER?!!!

Heck YEAH!

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

> Another _Secret Wars_ release "X-Tinction Agenda". I love the new look for Wolfsbane.
> 
> 
> 
> And I think I have a new favorite for my anticipated _Secret Wars_ book:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


where is hercules gaz?

----------


## CenturianSpy

Now I want Arkon from the _WeirdWorld_ Secret Wars book...and I want him to ride a dinosaur around the track and fly on a dino on those hotspots.

----------


## MaskedTraveler

There is a new costume for Spider-Woman for MAA:


Although what is weird is that the hammer you see is Asgardian.
Does anyone like this costume?

----------


## Ravin' Ray

No, nothing spidery about it. And why use Spider-Woman when other Avengers became the Mighty in _Fear Itself_?

----------


## CenturianSpy

> There is a new costume for Spider-Woman for MAA:
> 
> 
> Although what is weird is that the hammer you see is Asgardian.
> Does anyone like this costume?


I'm going to have to re-look at those books...I don't remember Jessica in a Mighty or Worthy outfit...and I sure don't remember her having/wielding Kuurth's hammer.

Regardless...I'm for EVERY variant.

Edit: Also, why did they not choose her new look?

----------


## CenturianSpy

A western style _Secret Wars_ comic "1872"...but where are our Classic Old West characters?

----------


## MaskedTraveler

> I'm going to have to re-look at those books...I don't remember Jessica in a Mighty or Worthy outfit...and I sure don't remember her having/wielding Kuurth's hammer.
> 
> Regardless...I'm for EVERY variant.
> 
> Edit: Also, why did they not choose her new look?


I've been wanting a brand new look for Spider Woman for some time now. This would be perfect.

----------


## Shadow

Some Spiders I want:
Silk
Spider-Gwen
Spider-Knight
Scarlet Spider Kaine
Flipside (2099 needs more representation. Especially with it being canon to 616 again) 
(Not a Spider but whatever) Karn the Inheritor/Master Weaver
(Also not a Spider) Hummingbird!
(Again) Mania!





> No, nothing spidery about it. And why use Spider-Woman when other Avengers became the Mighty in _Fear Itself_?


They do things differently than in the comics. Horsemen that weren't Horsemen in 616(Archangel's the only one in game) and all the Worthy are different than the comics excluding Skadi. Mighty probably aren't coming.

I was disappointed when I saw she was getting the hammer this soon..... I was hoping for that new outfit.

----------


## CenturianSpy

This Hulk fanboy wants Maestro Hulk...here's another _Secret wars_ book "Future Imperfect":

----------


## Lousy

> I'm going to have to re-look at those books...I don't remember Jessica in a Mighty or Worthy outfit...and I sure don't remember her having/wielding Kuurth's hammer.
> 
> Regardless...I'm for EVERY variant.
> 
> Edit: Also, why did they not choose her new look?


Sorry, but this couldn't go unnoticed: that Spider-Woman Costume is an MAA exclusive.

Basically, the MAA story (season 2 at least) revolves around the Serpent and Skadi (Sin) finding Worthy. As of right now, the known MAA EXCLUSIVE Worthy are She-Hulk as Breaker of Men, Luke Cage as Breaker of Worlds, and now Spider-Woman as Breaker of Stone. All others have not been revealed yet. If you want to know more about the story, just look it up.

Just thought I'd clear that up. So chances are, we'll never see that alternate in SHSO. If they do decide to do Worthy, it'll be Comic Worthy, not MAA Worthy.

Edit: MAA also has its own Horsemen that are different than the comics: Beast as Pestilence, Rogue as Famine, X-23 as War, and Iceman as Death.

----------


## CenturianSpy

_Secret Wars_' "E is for Extinction" cover and concept art released...I want the team, but I do not like this style of comicbook.

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

*Abyss*: The Abyss are an alien race affiliated with the Builders, Gardeners, and Alephs. Abyss can transform into a gas as well as being able to control people's minds.
*Ai Apaec*: Ai Apaec is the Mochica god of the sky. He has similar powers to Spider-Man. Ai Apaec can wall-crawl and shoot webbing. He also has a healing factor and venomous fangs.
*Angela*: Aldrif Odinsdottir is the half-sister of Thor. She's a Guardian of the Galaxy. Angela has standard Asgardian powers like strength, durability, and flight. She fights with swords and axes.
*Black Swan*: Yabbat Ummon Turru is a character from the alternate reality of Earth-1365. She has telepathy, flight, force fields, and can shoot optic blasts from her eyes like Cyclops.
*Captain Universe*: The mysterious Enigma Force game Tamara Devoux her powers. The Enigma Force has also possessed Daredevil, Hulk, Invisible Woman, Juggernaut, Silver Surfer, Spider-Man, and Spider-Man 2099. It gives the host abilities such as cosmic awareness and manipulation of enrgy and matter.
*Doombot*: This Doombot is a heroic member of Avengers A.I., a team of robotic superheroes. He can fly and shoot energy like other Doombots and Dr. Doom. He should be added in an Avengers A.I. theme along with Jocasta, Victor Mancha, and Monica Chang.
*Eimin*: Eimin Worthington is the daughter of Archangel. She can shoot acid out of her wings, and uses them to fly. She should be added along with her brother Uriel.
*Ex Nihilo*: Ex Nihilo is a Gardener and the brother of Abyss. He can control plants, blast energy, and breathe fire.
*Falcon Cap*: When Captain America was aged by the Iron Nail, he gave the Captain America mantle to Falcon. Seeing a combination of Captain America's fighting skills and Falcon's flight would be amazing.
*Female Thor*: Super Hero Squad Online is missing a ton of major Thor supporting characters. After Thor lost his worthiness, this unknown woman became the new female Thor. She could be in a theme of Thor characters that are female along with Angela and Sif.
*Henry Hayes Deathlok*: Like the other Deathloks (who also need to be added), Henry Hayes is a cyborg. He fights using guns and has superior physical and mental abilities.
*Inferno*: Dante Pertuz is one of the new Inhumans. Like Human Torch, he has the ability of pyrokinesis. Inferno can generate fire and plasma, and shoot them at enemies.
*Medusa*: Medusalith Amaquelin is the queen of the Inhumans and is married to Black Bolt. Her power is complete mental control over her hair. She can use her hair as a whip, lasso, rope, or many other devices.
*Miss America*: America Chavez is a Young Avenger. She has many powers due to being from an alternate reality, including flight, strength, speed, and invulnerability. She should be in a Young Avengers theme with Wiccan, Hulkling, Kate Bishop, Iron Lad, Stature, and Patriot.
*Nightmask*: Nightmask is a being created by Ex Nihilo. Nightmask's energy halos allow him to create portals and release energy.
*Smasher*: Izzy Kane possesses the Exospex, which allow her to download superpowers. They've given her X-ray vision, strength, speed, energy projection, and flight.
*Starbrand*: Kevin Connor is the owner of the Star Brand. The Star Brand gives the user infinite power. The power it gives him is only limited by Kevin's imagination.
*Striker*: Brandon Sharpe gained electrokinesis, one of my favorite superpowers. He can use this power to shoot lightning, create force fields, and fly. He's pretty similar to Electro.
*Triton*: Triton is an aquatic-based Inhuman. He's the cousin of other famous Inhumans like black Bolt, Crystal, and Medusa. If Triton spends too long out of the water, he will die, so he uses a water-circulation apparatus to survive.
*Toxie Doxie*: June Covington manipulated her DNA to give herself various superpowers, such as force fields and energy blasts. She impersonated Scarlet Witch as part of the Dark Avengers.

----------


## CenturianSpy

Two new _Secret Wars_ books announced:



Ain't gonna lie...I want the rest of the Howling Commandos (Living Mummy, Man-Thing, and that new Marcus the Centaur). OH...I forgot Shiklah!

----------


## CenturianSpy

New "Captain Marvel and the Carol Corps" _Secret Wars_ book announced:

----------


## CenturianSpy

Maxwell "Max" Dillon is not the only electrokinetic squaddie we have. Thor, Storm, and every IM have some type of electrical discharge and there are more...whether they get their electrokinesis through a bolt of lightning, bioengineering, a capacitor mishap, or a swarm of electric eels here are some clear R3s from this Sinister 6 member:

Repaint- AKA Reskin. An exact or near exact duplicate hero in terms of combo & PUs/HU. We have just a few of these in SHSO: AAIM, White Phoenix, Classic Daredevil, Avenging Wolverine etc.Retread- Same hero different combos, PUs and HU. Examples: Swashbuckling Nightcrawler and Pirate Deadpool.Rehash- Similar hero similar combo, PUs, and HU. Examples: Red Hulk, Rescue, Beta Ray Bill.



1. *Electro*: Earth-616. Max's less cartoon-ey Marvel NOW! version. Lately he's been working with the Black Cat after being biomedically manipulated by The Rose/Hand.
2-3. *Electro*: Earth-1610. This version of Max was bioengineered by Justin Hammer (why someone hasn't killed him yet is beyond reasoning). He wears the black leather in the first few appearances but now goes au natural in his pure energy form.
4. *Electro*: Earth-120703. I actually liked Jaime Foxx's performance...he'd look cool in the black hoodie for SHSO.
5. *Electro*: Earth-TRN123. Max's _Ultimate Spider-Man_ version simulates his Earth-120703.
6. *Symbiotic Lightning Lord Electro*: Earth-111. This fan version has actually made his way into Marvel lore.
7. *Electro*: Earth-58163. _House of M_'s version of Max.
8. *Electro*: Earth-751263. This Counter-Earth version of Elektro was a half man/half eel hybrid in the _Spider-Man: Unlimited_ cartoon series
9. *Aftershock*: Earth-982. Max's true daughter (until Marvel makes a Magneto-Quicksilver/Scarlet Witch decision) lives in the MC2. Here comes a bunch more females...because SHSO needs *more* female characters.
10-11. *Jolt*: Earth-616 (multiple Earths). Helen Takahama got her powers via bio-genetic engineering by Arnim Zola after her parents were killed by Onslaught. She was a member of the Redeemers, Young Allies, and Thunderbolts...all three teams severely neglected in our game.
12. *Aftershock*: Earth-616. A member of the Bastards of Evil a group of villainous teenagers brainwashed by the team's leader (Superior) into believing they are the illegitimate children of several villains. Superior himself claims to be The Leader's son. She believes/d that she is the daughter of Max.
13-14. *Surge*: Earth-616 (multiple Earths). Noriko Ashida got her electric gauntlets from Forge which helps her control her mutant powers. She was a member of the New Mutant Squad and New X-Men Teams which have been ignored by Gaz.
15. *Nahrees*: Earth-616. A light-skinned Kree who was exposed to the Terragin Mists and part of a delegation of youngsters sent to Earth to learn Earth culture.
16. *Axon*: Earth-616. Erin Cicero was a spree killer (she killed her husband and 2 kids and three other people) who accepted human experimentation to negate her sentence of life in prison. A group of scientists led by John Ryker infused her body with a combination of Gamma Radiation and a bio-genetic engineered sample from Zzzax. She was a member of the Gamma Corps: Black.
17. *Stinger*: Earth-616 & Earth-295. Wendy Sherman is a mutant who worked for Apocalypse's Alliance of Evil. The Alliance of Evil's powers were augmented/strengthened by Source's (Michael Nolan) addictive mutant pulses. Stinger killed Source's wife so Source took back his pulses allowing X-Factor to destroy the Alliance of Evil.
18. *Electro*: Earth-803. 803 is quickly be called the Marvel Steampunk Earth. It is also home to _Spider-Verse_'s Lady Spider.
19. *Shocker*: Earth-616 (multiple Earths). Herman Schultz gets his electrical powers via a battle suit. He is/was a member of the neglected teams Villains for Hire, Hood's Gang, Masters of Evil, Defenders (Villains Team), and the new Black Cat's Gang.
20-21. *Bevatron*: Earth-616. Fabian Marechal-Julbin was part of the mutant team Hellions which was formed by Emma Frost (The White Queen of the Hellfire Club). The Hellions got their name from the Hellfire Club and NOT its team leader also called Hellion.
22. *Striker*: Earth-616 (multiple Earths). Brandon Sharpe was a child star who quit acting after his powers manifested. He is a student of the Avengers Academy...which is also neglected by Gaz.
23. *Bolt*: Earth-616. Christopher Bradley was a mutant who also had the Legacy Virus. He also used Chris Nord's Maverick uniform/persona. Chris Bradley was a member of the New Warriors...a team that is also ignored. 
24. *Tommy Lightning*: Earth-616. Thomas Lovejoy built a suit that allowed him to draw in electricity and emit it through node controls in his gloves. He was a member of the 70s team (though the books were WWII era) The Crusaders. I'm a sucker for all those old or retconned-old teams.
25-26. *Shocker/Paralyzer*: Earth-616 (multiple Earths). Randall Darby was a member of Magneto's Mutant Force/Resistants. I'll never understand how he walked on those clawed feet.
27. *Berzerker*: Earth-616 (multiple Earths). The mohawked Ray Carter was a member of the Tunnelers a villainous subsect of the Morlocks...who also aren't in our little game.
28. *Living Lightning*: Earth-616 (multiple Earths). Miguel Santos is the son of a member of the Lords of the Living Lightning- a 60s cult built on world domination, he got his powers through one of the cult's bio-electric machines. He was the bodyguard of Striker's mom and most assume that he is Striker's father even though he came out as a homosexual at a GLA (Great Lakes Avengers) meeting which he incorrectly thought was a Gay & Lesbian Alliance of superheroes. He is a member of the Texas Rangers from the 50 State Initiative...one of the best teams.
29. *Supercharger*: Earth-616. Ronald "Ronnie" Hilliard was a son of a father/son science team that worked with electro-generation. After an explosion that killed his dad he developed his powers. He worked with the Crimson Cowl's version of the Masters of Evil.
30. *Johnny Ohm*: Earth-50701. John Ostrum was convicted for murders he did not commit and sentenced to die on the electric chair. He survived two attempts to execute him as well as surviving the third attempt when the electric chair was struck by a bolt of lightning. At the time they found the real killer he was so depressed he hung himself in the cell but was brought back to life by Niles Van Roekel's 'Frankenstein' (re-animation) experiments. Johnny is a Metahuman on the Imperfects team.
31. *Blitzkrieg*: Earth-616. Franz Mittelstaedt was a power company safety inspector who, you guessed it, got hit by lightning. His control of lightning is the best in Marvel. He can create contructs (shields and weapoons), create a lightning tornado (which he uses to fly much like Whirlwind uses an air tornado), and magnetically controlled bolts (works like heat seeking missiles but tuned to the bio-magnetism of objects/people).)
32. *Night Machine*: Earth-616. You got to love how Marvel uses real people in history and gives them secret identities as superheroes. Meet Nikola Tesla...yes...THAT Tesla.
33. *Elektro*: Earth-616. With a "K". A 45 foot tall sentient robot made by Wilbur Poole that went on a rampage, then recruited by the US Army, then shrunken to 7 feet by Mr. Fantastic, then became the Baxter Building mailman, then teamed up with FFF's team. Too cool not to have in SHSO.

*Take-A-Ways and Questions*:
- How do we not have Kraven and Vulture?
- I don't know if I want Surge or Jolt more.
- Will we ever see the bald, pure-energy version of Max?
- I want some Thunderbolts and Masters of Evil content.
- How great would the Fin Fang Four playables be? FFF in that chef outfit would sell, so would Elektro in his Max homage, a Hawaiin shirt Gorgilla, and a diapered Googam.
- Why don't we have any Hellions, New Warriors, New X-Men, or Inhuman content? AND very little Avengers Academy content?
- Did you notice how many mainstream teams and themes are not represented from this list? It's over 20!

Stay Tuned, True Believers! Next Episode- That's Natchios cheese!

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> 33. *Elektro*: Earth-616. With a "K". A 45 foot tall sentient robot made by Wilbur Poole that went on a rampage, then recruited by the US Army, then shrunken to 7 feet by Mr. Fantastic, then became the Baxter Building mailman, then teamed up with FFF's team. Too cool not to have in SHSO.
> 
> *Take-A-Ways and Questions*:
> - How great would the Fin Fang Four playables be? FFF in that chef outfit would sell, so would Elektro in his Max homage, a Hawaiin shirt Gorgilla, and a diapered Googam.


You know me, Spy, I've been clamoring for the Fin Fang Four like forever. Ok, maybe not, but c'mon, Mini FFF is already in the game, just differentiate the sidekick from the playable villain and we're good to go! Besides, if Elektro makes it maybe we can see his steady Roberta the former Baxter Building robot receptionist.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> You know me, Spy, I've been clamoring for the Fin Fang Four like forever. Ok, maybe not, but c'mon, Mini FFF is already in the game, just differentiate the sidekick from the playable villain and we're good to go! Besides, if Elektro makes it maybe we can see his steady Roberta the former Baxter Building robot receptionist.


YES! The game needs to embrace the silliness. I think more of us need to recognize this.

EDIT: Marvel just announced the next _Secret Wars_ book called "Years of Future Past":



Just a reminder to Gaz that we need Avalanche, Blob, and Pyro. Destiny could only be a NPC.

----------


## CenturianSpy

According to Hot Toys' Cosbabys the blue/gold/white Iron Man uniform, from the Avengers 2 movie, is called Iron Legion. Wouldn't mind this repaint in SHSO.

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

is whiplash_playable, mole man_playable, and leader_boss new?

----------


## CenturianSpy

> is whiplash_playable, mole man_playable, and leader_boss new?


Whiplash has been there for years, Leader popped his head up a year ago and Mole Man has been around...nothing really new in latest coding other than Iron Monger being in three different files.

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

> Whiplash has been there for years, Leader popped his head up a year ago and Mole Man has been around...nothing really new in latest coding other than Iron Monger being in three different files.


lol i saw that. I thought iron monger was trashed so I... well your just CenturionSpy.

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

> Maxwell "Max" Dillon is not the only electrokinetic squaddie we have. Thor, Storm, and every IM have some type of electrical discharge and there are more...whether they get their electrokinesis through a bolt of lightning, bioengineering, a capacitor mishap, or a swarm of electric eels here are some clear R3s from this Sinister 6 member:


Great list as always. My personal favorite Electro costume is the one from The Spectacular Spider-Man, but it's unlikely to appear due to the likeness being owned by Fox.

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

*Top 3 Planet Hulk Charcters*
I watched the Planet Hulk movie on Netflix recently. It was pretty good. There should be a Planet Hulk theme with these characters, Red King, and Skaar.

*Korg*: Korg is an creature made of orange rock who only wears shorts and possesses enhanced strength and durability. So, yeah, he's pretty much the Thing. Korg is a Kronan, a member of the species Thor fought in his first appearance.
*Miek*: Miek is a Native from the planet Sakaar. Since he's insectoid, his exoskeleton provides him with extra durability. He fights with various primative weapons, such as spears.
*Caiera*: Caiera is a Shadow Person who uses the planet Sakaar's Old Power to enhance her strength, stamina, and durability. She was the wife of Hulk and the mother of Skaar.

*Top 3 Female Symbiotes*
My first Top 3 List had a list of most wanted symbiotes. Now that Carnage, the fifth male symbiote, has been added, I decided to make a list of my most wanted female symbiotes. By the way, I'm not a fan of the recent symbiote retcon.

*Mania*: Andrea Benton was granted a portion of the Venom symbiote by Flash Thompson, earning traditional symbiote powers. Mephisto gave her the ability to control minor demons. Mania would play similarly to Agent Venom, and would look amazing aesthetically.
*Scream*: Donna Diego recieved the Scream symbiote from the Life Foundation, who spawned it from one of Venom's seeds. Scream was the only one of the five Life Foundation symbiotes who wasn't combined to form Hybrid. Scream has a few unique symbiote abilities, including controlling her hair like Medusa and generating a "sonic knife".
*Scorn*: The Scorn symbiote was formed within Tanis Nieves' prosthetic arm after she wore the Carnage symbiote for a brief time. Because of the unique way the symbiote was born, it became a machine/symbiote hybrid able to fuse with technology.

*Top 3 Purple Characters*
SHSO has characters with green, red, blue, and orange skin, so why not purple?

*Gladiator*: Wasn't Gladiator found in the code a while ago? What ever happened to him? Anyway, Kallark the Gladiator is a possible former herald of Galactus who has a ton of Flying Brick powers. These include strength, speed, durability, flight, heat vision, freeze breath, and a healing factor.
*Lockheed*: Sure, Lockheed appears in Shaowcat's power attacks and is a sidekick, but that doesn't mean he can't be playable too. Lockheed is a dragon-like alien who can fly and breathe fire, and is a member of the Pet Avengers. He could show up in a theme with other Pet Avengers like Zabu, Throg, and Lockjaw.
*Persuasion*: Kara Killgrave is the daughter of Purple Man and a former member of Alpha Flight. She has the same power as her father, mind control, but with a twist. The people she controls also turn purple. This could be a very interesting visual effect for power attacks.

----------


## CenturianSpy

New _Secret Wars_ book announced *1602: Witch Hunter Angela*

----------


## CenturianSpy

I find it odd that we have multiple Elektra Natchios in SHSO, already. Then again, Pure Elektra is a true Repaint and only made to combine the PCG with our browser game. If we get another Elektra I'd like to see her have the Silent Scream power learned from Shang-Chi. Or, even better, I'd like to see some Hand content or missions with Japanese backdrops. Here's her R3s:

Repaint- AKA Reskin. An exact or near exact duplicate hero in terms of combo & PUs/HU. We have just a few of these in SHSO: AAIM, White Phoenix, Classic Daredevil, Avenging Wolverine etc.Retread- Same hero different combos, PUs and HU. Examples: Swashbuckling Nightcrawler and Pirate Deadpool.Rehash- Similar hero similar combo, PUs, and HU. Examples: Red Hulk, Rescue, Beta Ray Bill.



1-2. *Elektra*: Earth-701306. Jennifer Garner knows the Way of Kimagure while she wears leather pants. The _Daredevil_ and _Elektra_ movie versions are my favorite...for once.
3. *Elektra*: Earth-97315. This version of Elektra is the leader of the Sai on the Crimson Sun. She is actually reincarnated and can possess another person's body.
4. *Elektra*: Earth-1610. The Ultimate version of Elektra is a bad guy, working as Kingpin's right hand...but she uses shuriken (ninja stars).
5. *Elektra*: Earth-616. John Romita's, Jr. version of Elektra looks like a combo of Elektra and Psylocke. I love the black.
6. *Elektra*: Earth-616. Elektra in her SHIELD uniform.
7. *Elektra*: Earth-2301. The Manga version of Elektra wears even less clothing while killing good guys. She even has Caps shield after she killed Daredevil and Mr. F.
8. *Pagon*: Earth-616. I like her storyline better than Siri, a Skrull who also impersonated Elektra. Pagon also can shift her arms into Colossus' and turn invisible (a power derived from Sue Storm). SHSO needs more Skrulls.
9. *Saint Death*: Earth-11511. Only shown in a cameo box during a Finesse/Korvac fight...she is the supposed daughter between Elektra and Matt Murdoch.
10. *Sai*: Earth-9997. One of the best things of the Earth X books was the Asian team called Xen. If we ever get Shang Chi I hope we see his Xen version- Tao, too.
11. *Fiend*: Earth-295. Francesca Trask is the daughter of Bolivar Trask and member of Age of Apocalypse X-Terminated Team. The main enemies of that defunct team is the Exterminators. The Exterminators are the canon reason why we have a Marvel multiverse (multiple Earths). They were created by the Celestials, turned on the Celestials...so the Celestials fragmented the known universe and imprisoned the Exterminators in between the newly formed universes. This energy and fragmented worlds are the given reason for multiple Earths. So now you know.
12. *Bengal*: Earth-616. Duc No Tranh is one of Marvel's VERY rare Vietnamese characters. He uses the sais as well as a bow/arrows.
13. *Electralux*: Earth-12927. The Power Pachyderms were formed when a circus ape unhooked a train car that then rolled through an exploding genetic-mutating bomb. Human hands, elephant feet & trunk, and martial arts...
14. *Erynys*: Earth-616. The Hand's immortal subsect, called The Snakeroot, got its powers through the mystical Sakki sword. This sword also had the power to separate the yin/yang of a person or to relocate people's 'essence'. Erynys is the evil side of Elektra whose essence was absorbed by Jon Garrett.

A nice quick list...

*Take-aways and Questions*: 
- When will we get Hand content?
- How great would Japanese backdrop missions be? Or will we ever see NEW mission backdrops?
- I think we should have a female Skrull in the game. Queen Veranke would be my first choice, then Pagon.
- Will we ever see any Earth X content?

Stay Tuned, True Believers! Next Episode- Jonesing for January in March.

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

This is a list of characters involved in the Spider-Verse event. This includes the Spider-Verse comics, the Spider-Man Unlimited game, and the Ultimate Spider-Man show tie-in. Also, I'd like to mention that the Spider-Verse character I want the most is Spider-Gwen. She needs to be added ASAP.

*Arácnido*: Arácnido (Earth-TRN521) is a Mexican superhero whose father was killed by a wrestler called Escorpión. He became Arácnido after gaining spider powers. The main reason I want him is because of his awesome costume.
*Big Time Spider-Man*: The Peter Parker of Earth-TRN511 wears this suit in Spider-Man Unlimited. I know this character is coming soon, but I wanted to mention that I hope the green Big Time suit is the one that gets added.
*Captain Spider*: On Earth-71287, Flash Thompson was bitten by the radioactive spider. He was killed by Vulture, but later came back to life to participate in Spider-Verse. This would be a great choice for an Agent Venom alternate.
*Captain Universe Spider-Man*: Peter Parker decided to keep the Enigma Force on Earth-13 and continued being Captain Universe. The Enigma Force should be added in some form in SHSO.
*Classic Silk*: Cindy Moon's original outfit was made entirely of her organic webbing. Her Earth-TRN530 counterpart wore this costume in Spider-Man unlimited. Silk is such an awesome character that both of her costumes should be in the game.
*Doppelganger*: Doppelganger is a clone of Earth-616's Peter Parker. He has razor-like webbing, talons, and limited shape-shifting.
*Ghost Spider*: Earth-11638's Peter Parker is known as Ghost Spider. Bruce Banner (the Sorcer Supreme) gave Peter supernatural powers in addition to the ones he recieved from the radioactive spider. His powers are a combination of Spider-Man's and Ghost Rider's.
*Goblin Spider-Man*: On Earth-21205, Peter Parker became the Goblin after Gwen Stacy's death. I really like the different color scheme of Green Goblin's costume.
*Lady Spider*: May Reilly (also known as Aunt May) built a mechanical suit and web shooters on Earth-803 to become Lady Spider. She faced off against the Six Men of Sinestry, awesome-looking old-fashioned versions of classic Spider-Man villains. If she gets added, a Six Men of Sinestry mission should be as well.
*Madame Web*: Julia Carpenter is currently the Madame Web of Earth-616. Julia is in SHSO as Arachne. As Madame Web, she has the powers of clairvoyance, teleportation, and telepathy. This is another great alternate for a character who doesn't have any.
*Mangaverse Spider-Man*: On Earth-2301, the Mangaverse, Peter Parker is a member of the group of ninjas known as the Spider-Clan. He became a hero when his uncle/sensei was killed by Venom.
*Modern Spider-Woman*: Earth-616's Jessica Drew recently got an amazing new costume. This would be a perfect second costume for Spider-Woman.
*Penelope Parker*: Penelope Parker is the Spider-Girl of Earth-11. She is a self-proclaimed "social pariah" who was bitten by the radioactive spider on her school field trip.
*Silk*: Cindy Moon was bitten by the exact same spider on Earth-616 that bit Peter Parker. She has most of the same powers as Spider-Man, but she can generate organic webbing from her fingertips. She can use this ability to form web claws.
*SP//dr*: SP//dr is Peni Parker from Earth-TRN451. Her dad died in the SP//dr suit, and Peni later took up the SP//dr mantle to fight crime. There is a possibility that SP//dr was mentioned in the code.
*Spider-Man 1602*: Peter Parquagh is the Spider of Earth-311. I love the Marvel 1602 character designs. As many should make it into SHSO as possible.
*Spider-Man 2211*: Max Borne is the Spider-Man of the year 2211 on Earth-9500. His costume has four mechanical arms, but Max's only powers are strength, endurance, and agility.
*Spider-Man Aaron Aikman*: Aaron Aikman is the Spider-Man of Earth-31411. His DNA was combined with that of a genetically engineered spier, and his powers were further enhanced by a suit of armor. He fights different villains that most Spider-Men, such as Redeye.
*Spider-Man India*: Spider-Man India is Paviitr Prabhajar from Earth-50101. A yogi gave him the abilities of a spiderin order for Paviitr to defeat Nalin Oberoi, a demon-possessed crimelord.
*Spider-Monkey*: In the Marvel Apes universe, Earth-8101, Peter Parker is Spider-Monkey. There are lots of animal-themed heroes in SHSO, but Spider-Ham is currently the only hero-themed animal. Spider-Monkey could be realyly fun to play as in missions. A banana-peel themed attack would be a must.
*Spider-UK*: William Braddock from Earth-833 is Spider-UK. He's both the Spider-Man and Captain Britain of his world. The game should have more international heroes, including the actual Captain Britain.
*Spyder-Knight*: Spyder-Knight is the Peter Parker of Earth-TRN458. I really like the design of this character, and medieval or historical characters are always fun.
*Ultimate Black Widow*: Ultimate Black Widow is the Jessica Drew of Earth-1610. This Jessica Drew is a female clone of Earth-1610's Peter Parker. I personally think the Ultimate Universe is awesome, and there need to be more than two characters from this universe in SHSO.
*Ultimate Spider-Woman.*: Before Earth-1610's Jessica Drew was Ultimate Black Widow, she wore this costume as Ultimate Spider-Woman. This costume is currently worn by the Jessica Drew of Earth-TRN494.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> This is a list of characters involved in the Spider-Verse event. This includes the Spider-Verse comics, the Spider-Man Unlimited game, and the Ultimate Spider-Man show tie-in. Also, I'd like to mention that the Spider-Verse character I want the most is Spider-Gwen. She needs to be added ASAP.
> 
> *Captain Universe Spider-Man*: Peter Parker decided to keep the Enigma Force on Earth-13 and continued being Captain Universe. The Enigma Force should be added in some form in SHSO.


Agreed, and I'd like to see the other Enigma Force hosts especially Susan Richards.



> *Lady Spider*: May Reilly (also known as Aunt May) built a mechanical suit and web shooters on Earth-803 to become Lady Spider. She faced off against the Six Men of Sinestry, awesome-looking old-fashioned versions of classic Spider-Man villains. If she gets added, a Six Men of Sinestry mission should be as well.


I want a female version of what Iron Spider and Superior Spider-Man are wearing.



> *Mangaverse Spider-Man*: On Earth-2301, the Mangaverse, Peter Parker is a member of the group of ninjas known as the Spider-Clan. He became a hero when his uncle/sensei was killed by Venom.


He's not my first choice for a Mangaverse hero, but I'd want him too.



> *Spider-Man India*: Spider-Man India is Paviitr Prabhajar from Earth-50101. A yogi gave him the abilities of a spiderin order for Paviitr to defeat Nalin Oberoi, a demon-possessed crimelord.


YES! As someone who is researching if I have Indian roots, I want him!



> *Spider-Monkey*: In the Marvel Apes universe, Earth-8101, Peter Parker is Spider-Monkey. There are lots of animal-themed heroes in SHSO, but Spider-Ham is currently the only hero-themed animal. Spider-Monkey could be realyly fun to play as in missions. A banana-peel themed attack would be a must.


There's Monkey King, I mean he is an anthropomorphic monkey isn't he, I'd like to see interactions with him.

But also, where is Spider Ma'am?!

And, you did the BH6 heroes right? What would you suggest for a Megabot sidekick?

----------


## Nemesis Enforcer

I would gladly be open to having Doppelganger in the game. I do love the Maximum Carnage storyline.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

Oh, look at this! Another sidekick to add to the game (hopefully).
Pizza Dog gets his own Marvel Select figure (Hawkeye included)

----------


## CenturianSpy

Ain't gonna lie...looking for different versions of Emma was like thumbing through a Victoria's Secret catalog. Trying to find pictures of her in non-lingerie type clothing was a chore...not a bad chore, mind you...but a chore nonetheless. She is one of four children and NOT a natural blonde. The mistreatment of her siblings instilled a desire to help train children from a young age which is shown by her wanting to be the headmistress of many of the mutant schools. She used her powers to first accumulate wealth. She used her beauty (and powers) to accumulate power at the Hellfire Club. Whether she is the White or Black Queen, Phoenix, whether she is good or bad...she deserves another character in SHSO. Here are Emma Frost's R3s:

Repaint- AKA Reskin. An exact or near exact duplicate hero in terms of combo & PUs/HU. We have just a few of these in SHSO: AAIM, White Phoenix, Classic Daredevil, Avenging Wolverine etc.Retread- Same hero different combos, PUs and HU. Examples: Swashbuckling Nightcrawler and Pirate Deadpool.Rehash- Similar hero similar combo, PUs, and HU. Examples: Red Hulk, Rescue, Beta Ray Bill.



1. *Emma Frost*: Earth-616. Emma's been rockin' the black and often goes into her crystalline structure more and more.
2. *Emma Frost-Doom*: Earth-807128/90210. This look is becoming more popular although it is just an illusion. On this Earth, Emma is married to Victor von Doom and is actually a senior citizen...she uses her mental powers to make herself appear young and beautiful.
3-4. *Emma Frost*: Earth-616. Emma wearing this Punisher-esque garb while trying to recruit Benjamin Deeds in a clear pastiche to _The Graduate_.
5. *Emmeline Frost*: Earth-889. Leader of the X-Society of New Albion...an Earth accessed with a Ghost Box. Ghost Boxes are clever dimension-jumping (multiple Earths) devices that help Marvel explain continuity.
6. *Emma Frost*: Earth-26111. When Wolverine and Sue Storm travel back in time to kill Hank Pym so that Ultron never comes to fruition it triggers a timeline where Asgard and Latveria go to war putting Midgard (Earth) in a dystopian state. On this Earth, Emma looks like DC's Power Girl and is a sex therapist.
7. *Phoenix*: Earth-616. Emma's Phoenix Five outfit. It's important because the Phoenix Five/Hope kidnapping is what led to the war between the Avengers and the X-Men.
8. *Black Queen*: Earth-616. Emma has a lot of Hellfire Club outfits.
9-10. *Emma Frost*: Earth-616. One of Emma's _Generation X_ outfits. Anyone remember the TV pilot?
11. *Emma Frost*: Earth-616. Terry Dodson's version of a Special Forces Emma. Terry is now killing it with his _Star Wars_ covers..
12. *Emma Frost*: Earth-616. Emma wore an all-green matching outfit when she was closely working with Banshee.
13. *The Queen*: Earth-295. Emma briefly loses her powers (and half her hair) but retains the scar from a lobotomy in the _Age of Apocalypse_ storyline.
14. *White Queen*: Earth-616. Emma in her Japanese Hellfire Club dress. That's Rachel Summers in her White Princess dress next to her.
15. *Emma Frost*: Earth-616. Sometimes Emma wore the schools red uniform in the _Generation X_ series.
16. *White Queen*: Earth-2301. In the Mangaverse, Emma is the daughter of Charles Xavier and a member of Apocalypse's Four Horsemen.
17. *Emma "Love" Frost*: Earth-616. Emma and Cyclops travel back to the late 60s and dress to fit in. This would make a nice Power Emote.
18. *Emma Frost*: Earth-1610. The Ultimate version of Emma had an affair with Charles Xavier (makes the 2301 version just wrong). This version of Emma often transmorphs into her diamond form which also grants her super strength.
19. *White Phoenix*: Earth-92124. On this Earth the Amazons have killed off most men...a few including Hercules are left to breed...oh, and Emma is an Avenger and in control of the Phoenix Force.
20. *Emma Frost*: Earth-616. Emma wore this when she was consoling/seducing Scott (Cyclops) after the death of Jean.
21. *Emma Frost*: Earth-616. This version of Emma exists only in the Cyclop's mindscape during the _Lovelorn_ storyline. I love the 'flapper' look.
22. *Silencer*: Earth-20051. On this world Emma uses her telepathy to make people fall asleep. Anyone else read the Marvel Adventures series?
23-24. *Diamond Lil*: Earth-616 (multiple Earths). Lillian Crawley is a Flight member who has diamond hard skin, nails, and hair.
25. *Blindfold*: Earth-616 (multiple Earths). Ruth Aldine was a member of the now-defunct Young X-Men team. She was born without eye sockets and eyes. She is a high-level telepath/telekinetic.
26. *Blue Diamond*: Earth-616. Elton Morrow has been around since 1941 and a member of the Liberty Legion and Captain America's Crazy SUES. Elton got his hardened skin/super strength powers from a power gem (retconned) from the Lifestone Tree.
27. *Diamondhead*: Earth-616. Archibald Dyker was a burglar turned hero (he worked as a member of the Champions of Xandar with Nova) turned turncoat (he defected to the Skrulls). He got his diamond body/super strength from a a diamond laser.
28. *Stepford Cuckoos*: Earth-616 (multiple Earths). What's better than one Emma Frost? Three of them. Eggs taken from a comatose Emma Frost and grown by the scientists of the Weapon X program. Thousands of clones were developed, but 5 were deemed most viable. Esme & Sophie died. Celeste, Mindee, and Phoebe remain and also go by "Three-in-One". Will we ever get a team of heroes as ONE character?

28 pictures...so much potential.

*Take-Aways & Questions*:

- What ever happened to her older brother, Christian? Not really an SHSO question but it's like the older brother on _Happy Days_...and Marvel could easily reuse him someway, right?
- I think we deserve one of Emma's black looks.
- How easy would a Phoenix Five theme be? Then again...Namor and Magik haven't even come in their normies.
- Will we ever see some _Generation X_ content? Penance, Jubilee, M, and Husk would be AMAZING.
- Why don't we have Banshee? Or another sonic-based hero?
- I'm hoping for a Flight theme...there's just too many great heroes we're missing from those Canadian groups. 
- Will we ever see a hero team as one playable character (i.e. Cloak and Dagger, Arsenic (or Chase Stein) & Old Lace, Stepford Cuckoos)?
- I would love a Young X-Men theme with Sunspot, Anole, Rockslide, Dust, and Blindfold with a Donald Pierce mission.
- Will we ever see older teams represented like the Liberty Legion or All-Winners Squad?
- Lastly...anyone remember when this happened to Emma:

...it would make a great Power Emote...

Stay Tuned, True Believers! Next Episode- Falpros & Falcons.

----------


## CenturianSpy

Marvel announces Secret Wars book "Captain Britain and the Mighty Defenders" book with Faiza Hussain, Prowler, White Tiger, She-Hulk, and Kid Rescue...how 'bout it Gaz?

----------


## CenturianSpy

Marvel announces Secret Wars book "Spider-Island" featuring the Spider-Queen, Mayday Parker, Capwolf, Lizard Hulk and Hope Pym. Hope you're paying attention, Gaz!

----------


## CenturianSpy

Marvel announces Secret Wars title "The Hunt for Red Skull". Featuring 


> "A team made up of Winter Soldier, Magneto, Lady Deathstrike, Electro, Jack O'Lantern, and Moonstone is sent to go find his body to prove he is dead. These characters have nothing left to lose."




I'm really intrigued for the next update...it's been a LONG wait for anything new in the game files.

----------


## Raven

> I'm really intrigued for the next update...it's been a LONG wait for anything new in the game files.


That, plus the lack of squad times and sudden general radio silence has me a little concerned... did the big fractal update not achieve the desired influx of revenue?

----------


## CenturianSpy

> That, plus the lack of squad times and sudden general radio silence has me a little concerned... did the big fractal update not achieve the desired influx of revenue?


Squad Time was down because Eric was on vacation...I'm concerned from the lack of builds, though.

----------


## Raven

> Squad Time was down because Eric was on vacation...I'm concerned from the lack of builds, though.


Vacation!?!? Who the hell sanctioned that! Back to the salt mines Snacks, we need content!

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

> There's Monkey King, I mean he is an anthropomorphic monkey isn't he, I'd like to see interactions with him.
> 
> And, you did the BH6 heroes right? What would you suggest for a Megabot sidekick?


Wow, I completely forgot about Monkey King. Thanks for the reminder. An interaction between the two would be great.
A Megabot sidekick should be able to destroy troublebots in zones and should give a damage powerup and be summoned in missions.

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

Out of all the Marvel universes, Earth-8086 is my favorite. It is made up of the Avengers: Earth's Mightiest Heroes show, the Wolverine and the X-Men show, the Hulk Vs. movies, and the Thor: Tales of Asgard movie.

*Agent Hill*: Maria Hill is one of the most well-known non-superhero S.H.I.E.L.D. agents, after Nick Fury and Agent Coulson. It would be nice to see a few more powerless heroes in the game.
*Baron Strucker*: Wolfgang von Strucker is a Hydra agent. He is a master swordsman and possesses a gauntlet that can age anyone it touches. This could be used in missions to apply a decrease in speed and damage to enemies.
*Berzerker*: Ray Carter is a mutant with the power of electrokinesis. He can manipulate electromagnetic energy and fly. Very few mutants have been added to Super Hero Squad Online since the X-Force theme, and the game could use a lot more.
*Faradei*: Faradei is a Light Elf from Alfheim. Like Hawkeye, he is a skilled archer. Characters representing all nine realms should be playable. Right now, only characters from Asgard, Midgard, and Jotunheim are.
*Firelord*: Firelord is the herad of Galactus representing the element fire (obviously). Firelord has pyrokinesis, can fly, and possesses the Power Cosmic and a cosmic staff. Galactus' heralds are awesome and as many as possible should be playable.
*Griffin*: John Horton was mutated by the Secret Empire into a monstrous creature known as the Griffin. He has enhanced strength, speed, and agility as well as flight, fangs, claws, and a spiked tail.
*Karnilla*: Karnilla the Norn Queen is an Asgardian sorceress. Her magical skill is equal to Loki's. Karnilla is the owner of the Norn Stones, powerful magical artifacts. Like I've said before, not enough Thor characters are playable.
*Kid Loki*: Thor: Tales of Asgard takes place when Thor and Loki were children. In the comics, Kid Loki is a reincarnation of the original Loki. Since Avengers Loki is coming soon, it would be cool to see even more villain alternates.
*Mad Thinker*: Because the Mad Thinker has a computer for a brain, he is one of the smartest people on the planet. He can use probability to predict the future with extreme accuracy. One of his most famous inventions is the Awesome Android, a superstrong robot that can grow in size and mimic characteristics of substances he touches.
*Marrow*: Sarah is a mutant from the Days of Future Past future in Wolverine and the X-Men. She has a mutant ability similar to Spyke's: she can grow bones out of her body to create weapons or armor.
*Maverick*: Christoph Nord is Maverick, a mutant who could absorb and release kinetic energy. He was recruited by Weapon X and had all of his memories wiped, including those of his daughter, Kristie, who I'll come to later in the list.
*Monet*: Monet St. Croix only made a small cameo in Wolverine and the X-Men. She has a wide array of mutant powers including strength, flight, telekinesis, telepathy, healing, and combining with her siblings into "gestalt forms".
*Mr. Sinister*: Nathaniel Essex is a Victorian-era mutant enhanced by Apocalypse who strives to create the perfect mutant. He can control his molecules, possesses a healing factor, and has telepathy, telekinesis, concussive blasts, force fields, flight, and teleportation.
*Nitro*: Rather than being the product of a Kree experiment, Robert Hunter is a mutant on Earth-8096. He still possesses the same powers, however. Nitro can turn himself into a living bomb. This culd have really interesting animations for missions.
*Petra*: In this universe, Petra is Kristie Nord, the daughter of Maverick. She has the mutant power of geokinesis. This means that she can control rocks to make weapons or traps, or cause earthquakes. She can also use the earth beneath her to create a platform she can glide on.
*Shadowcat Stealth*: Shadowcat is one of my three favorite X-Men, yet she has only one costume. While her first alternate will probably be something like her Excalibur outfit, I'm partial to this one. I just like how it's shadow-colored. Either way, the current stealth suits are some of my favorite costumes in the game, and I'd love to see more.
*Street Clothes Luke Cage*: Luke Cage is another popular character with no alternate costumes. His Power Man costume from Ultimate Spider-Man or his classic '70s look will probably make it before this one, though. Again, there's just something about this costume I find aesthetically pleasing and I hope that it eventually gets added.
*Surtur*: Season two of Avengers: Earth's Mightiest Heroes had a plotline about Surtur trying to destroy the nine realms. However, the show was cancelled before this could be resolved. Surtur should be added, along with his enemy Ymir. Like I said in Faradei's entry, every realm should be represented in SHSO, and Surtue would be the perfect choice for Muspelheim.
*Sydren*: Sydren is an alien from the planet Drenx who became a S.W.O.R.D. agent. He's psychic and great with technology. There needs to be a S.W.O.R.D. theme with Sydren, Abigail Brand, and Lockheed.
*Technovore*: Technovore is a creature created to destroy technology. A.I.M. reprogrammed it to seek out only arc reactor energy in an attempt to kill Tony Stark. Technovore would be an interesting character because he's made completely of nanobots, which would make him the game's fifth robotic character.
*Ulik*: Ulik is a rock troll from Asgard. Like other rock trolls, he has super strength and durability. Ulik fights with a sword or a mace.
*Uru Armor Iron Man*: Sure, Iron Man has way too may costumes already. But Uru Armor Iron Man could work as a craftable character requiring an inordinate amount of uru dust. We've been waiting a long time for a second craftable character, and I think this would work well.
*Wendigo*: When someone eats human flesh in the forests of Canada, they are mystically transformed into a beast known as the wendigo. This is exactly what happened to Paul Cartier when he started to go mad. Wendigos have claws, fangs, strength, speed, and healing. Wendigo is one of the few boss characters to not yet be playable.
*Wolfsbane*: Rahne Sinclair's mutant ability is artificial lycanthropy: the power to be able to turn into a wolf, but keep full control. She would play very similarly to the character Werewolf.

----------


## CenturianSpy

Sam Wilson as The Falcon first appeared in September of 1969 in Captain America #117. Sam was a preacher's kid born in Harlem. He later joined a gang that was controlled by the mob who sent of to Brazil for drugs. His plane crashed and he ended up on the island Exile where Red Skull was hiding from Captain America. Red Skull used the Cosmic Cube and gave Sam the ability to talk to birds. The Black Panther is the one who supplied him with the Wakandan wing tech. I'll never understand why the EXO-7 version is one of the five strongest in the game, but that shouldn't stop Gaz from thinking about giving these R3s:

Repaint- AKA Reskin. An exact or near exact duplicate hero in terms of combo & PUs/HU. We have just a few of these in SHSO: AAIM, White Phoenix, Classic Daredevil, Avenging Wolverine etc.Retread- Same hero different combos, PUs and HU. Examples: Swashbuckling Nightcrawler and Pirate Deadpool.Rehash- Similar hero similar combo, PUs, and HU. Examples: Red Hulk, Rescue, Beta Ray Bill.



1-3. *Captain America*: Earth-616. I was thrilled when I saw the cover of _Captain America and the Mighty Avengers_ with Sam as the new CA. I thought for sure we'd see Power Man, White Tiger, Blue Marvel, and Monica Rambeau included in SHSO. Then I saw the cover of _Avengers NOW!_ and thought for sure we'd see Medusa, Angela, Superior IM, Inferno, the female Thor, and Deathlok. I'm still shocked. #3 looks exactly like Earth-11051's CA, Elijah Bradley.
4-5. *Falcon*: Earth-616. Falcon's original look.
6. *Falcon*: Earth-616. In the game files there is a character named "Classic Falcon". These files as well as the pictures we have from ComicCon '11 make me believe that this was a character worked on abandoned.
7. *Blackbird*: Earth-398. Sam's Morgan Le Fay's-reality distorted look.
8. *Falcon*: Earth-1610. I think the EXO-7 suit is pretty similar, but I like the camo pants. On this Earth Sam has PhD and is a member of the Ultimate Howling Commandos which include Hercules, Machine Man, and Stature.
9. *Falcon*: Earth-9922. This Earth is ruled by the evil Alanna, Majestrix of the Shi'ar Empire the daughter of Lilandra and Professor X. Sam is a member of Team X, that Earth's X-Men...but dies in the first book. <place sad trombone noise here> This book was so bad the story never completed. Even though it had great characters like Bishop, Deathbird, Longshot, and Sauron. 
10. *Falcon*: Earth-TRN123. The cartoon _Avengers assemble_ version of Sam. In this version his hard-light wings were developed by Tony Stark.
11. *Giant-Man*: Earth-28918. A "What If?" version of Sam created by a successful Super Soldier program that created a whole platoon of soldiers for WWII. 
12. *Falcon*: Earth-730784. The _Avengers: United they Stand_ version of Sam.
13. *Falcon*: Earth-616. Similar too #6, this version was on the Fleer trading card.
14. *Falcon*: Earth-11051. Samantha Wilson is the daughter of Sam and future wife of Elijah Bradley (Patriot).
15. *Red Raven*: Earth-616. This character has been around since 1940 and a member of the Liberty Legion. He was also a member of two relatively obscure groups ARMOR and the Ducky Dozen. He was Marvel's first winged character...and Marvel just announced he will have a large role in SW.
16. *Falcon*: Earth-2301. On this Mangaverse Earth T'Challa is a Wakandan shaman who can transform into various guardian spirits.
17. *Blue Eagle*: Earth-712 (AKA Earth-S). Since we got Nighthawk I hope that Gaz is considering other members of the Squadron Supreme, especially since Power Princess and Hyperion were in SHS. James Dore, Jr. was also a member and used mechanical wings built by his father. He fought with a mace and shield. The Squadron Supreme is Marvel's answer to the Justice League were Blue Eagle is the counterpart to Hawkman.
18. *American Eagle*: Earth-712 (AKA Earth-S). Father to Blue Eagle- James Dore, Sr- was a founding member of the Golden Agency...which will be retconned someday to be working with SHIELD. He passed his triangular shield to his son who rumorly passed it to Isaac Bradley the first "black" Captain America.
19. *Peregrine*: Earth-616. Alain Racine is a flying, French savate master who works for Silver Sable. 
20. *Windeagle*: Earth-616. A member of a rival (from Sam Wilson) Dominican gang in New York, Hector Ruiz got his flight suit from the same Wakandan tech as Falcon. The tech was stolen by the Dragon Circle, a Wakandan separatist group.
21. *Private Wilson*: Earth-717. I love the special-era looks of all the Marvel characters. This version is a mystic trained by a Shawnee medicine man after losing his parents.

*Take-Aways and Questions*:
- When will we get the Falcon Cap? Seriously, this has to be near the top of the list...
- I wonder what Gaz does with all the partially coded heroes in the files.
- Now that the Ultimate world is going away, will we ever see anymore heroes from that universe?
- SHSO needs the Squadron Supreme.
- Will we see the Mighty Avengers, Avengers NOW!, or neither (since SW is so near)? It was nice to see Paul saying he was most looking forward to _A-Force_.
- How about Howard the Duck?

Stay Tuned, True Believers! Next Episode- Me and Ms. Jones.

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

*Codebreaker: Black Suit Spider-Girl!*



"Here comes 'Mayday' Parker in her sleek black costume, ready for battle!"

P1: Web Burst
P2: Static Cling!
P3: Web Slingshot

My guess is she's next

----------


## CIA

Pretty boring. If they are making a black suited Spider-Girl, why just not add Araña instead of a variant?

----------


## CenturianSpy

> *Codebreaker: Black Suit Spider-Girl!*
> 
> "Here comes 'Mayday' Parker in her sleek black costume, ready for battle!"
> 
> P1: Web Burst
> P2: Static Cling!
> P3: Web Slingshot
> 
> My guess is she's next


We still have Big Time Spidey, too...

Also...



*Iron Monger* got a lot of work done, too.

Also...



I have found *War Machine 3* in the files...it's loose but it's new...and that pic is NOT WM.

I'm still reeling from this new Spidey "First Appearance", though. I guess this was the generic Spidey we found and many of us believed it was SP//dr...it's nice to be surprised.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Pretty boring. If they are making a black suited Spider-Girl, why just not add Araña instead of a variant?


I know, right? Arana was also called "Big Time Spider-Girl", too!

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

> I'm still reeling from this new Spidey "First Appearance", though. I guess this was the generic Spidey we found and many of us believed it was SP//dr...it's nice to be surprised.


Sp//dr is still in there. The first appearance is labeled as spider_man_first

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

> *Codebreaker: Black Suit Spider-Girl!*
> 
> "Here comes 'Mayday' Parker in her sleek black costume, ready for battle!"
> 
> P1: Web Burst
> P2: Static Cling!
> P3: Web Slingshot
> 
> My guess is she's next


Power attacks exactly the same names as Spider-Girl, another repaint?

----------


## MaskedTraveler

> I know, right? Arana was also called "Big Time Spider-Girl", too!


I'd rather have this costume added.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Sp//dr is still in there. The first appearance is labeled as spider_man_first


That "spider_man_first" is showing up a lot on many of the other Spidey's we already have (i.e. Armored, Black Suit, FF). I think it did get the "17" spot, though.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Power attacks exactly the same names as Spider-Girl, another repaint?


Based on the linking code...unfortunately, yes.

----------


## Raven

> Based on the linking code...unfortunately, yes.


Booooooo! Bring on Spider-Gwen and Silk!

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> Based on the linking code...unfortunately, yes.


Oh, I'd wish for something different as she _is_ after all wearing a symbiote… that is a symbiote, right?

----------


## MaskedTraveler

> booooooo! Bring on spider-gwen and silk!


yes! Yes! Yes!

----------


## magenta

> I have found *War Machine 3* in the files...it's loose but it's new...and that pic is NOT WM.


It shows up as war_machine_mk2. I guess with Iron Monger coming up as well that means another Iron theme. I hope they don't all cut in front of Professor X in the development queue.




> I'm still reeling from this new Spidey "First Appearance", though. I guess this was the generic Spidey we found and many of us believed it was SP//dr...it's nice to be surprised.


They did it once before with Spider-man Ben Reilly. He wasn't in the code at all before release. I remember that they teased a brand new Spidey that we would not predict. Of course, it was an exact clone of an existing hero, so there was no need for extensive coding.

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

> It shows up as war_machine_mk2. I guess with Iron Monger coming up as well that means another Iron theme.


I hope it is this armor, it is the Iron Patriot armor before being repainted, so I don't mind if they make a repaint, and I like this version way better than the Iron Patriot one.

----------


## Smashing Colossus

> I hope it is this armor, it is the Iron Patriot armor before being repainted, so I don't mind if they make a repaint, and I like this version way batter then the Iron Patriot one.


One repaint I want.

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

*Top 3 Spider-Man Villains*

I've included a lot of Spider-Man villains on previous lists. These are three that I haven't yet mentioned.
*Prowler*: Hobie Brown designed several inventions to use in a life of crime before reforming. These include a cape allowing him to glide and pneumatic boots that let him super jump.
*Hypno-Hustler*: Antoine Delsoin is one of the weirdest characters Marvel has ever come up with. And this is the company that created Armless Tiger Man. Hypno-Hustler's guitar allows him to play hypnotic music. He also has "hypno-boots"  which release knockout gas. It would be hilarious if he somehow was added.
*Mr. Negative*: Martin Li was mutated by the same drug that created Cloak and Dagger. By day, he runs a soup kitchen, but by night he is an evil crime lord. Mr. Negative can control the Darkforce to either heal or corrupt things by touching them. This is what turned the Venom symbiote into Anti-Venom.

*Top 3 Iron Man Villains*
SHSO has surprisingly few Iron Man villains, especially compared to the number of Iron Men. These are a few of his foes that deserve to be playable.

*Killer Shrike*: In Iron Man: Armored Adventures, Killer Shrike was a Maggia enforcer. Despite the lame codename, Killer Shrike would be pretty fun to play as. His suit of armor grants him durability and flight, and comes equipped with power blasters.
*Madame Masque*: Madame Masque has taken several identities, including Whitney Frost, Whitney Stane, and Giuletta Nefaria. She's a Maggia assassin. In most universes, her mask just hides a scar on her face. However, on Earth-904913, it projects a hard-light hologram (sologram) around her, giving her the ability to look like anyone, similar to a shapeshifter. Madame Masque fights with intense energy weapons.
*Count Nefaria*: Luchino Nefaria is the head of the Maggia, a crime family. He was granted the powers of Atlas, Living Laser, and Whirlwind, but at a hundred times the magnitude. If he was added, he should be one of SHSO's most powerful villains.

*Top 3 Fantastic Four Villains*
The Fantastic Four have always been my favorite superhero team, but they've been neglected in the game recently. These characters would make up for it.

*Diablo*: Esteban de Ablo is a master alchemist who's been alive since the ninth century. He can use potions to shapeshift, freeze people, cause explosions, or transmute objects into other things. His Hero Up should be summoning four creatures, each one representing a different mystical "element": earth, air, water, and fire.
*Wizard*: In spite of his name, Bentley Wittman is a scientist, not a sorcerer. His greatest invention is anti-gravity disks, which, as you'd expect, negate gravity. He can use these disks to fly. Wizard is also the founder of the Frightful Four, a group completely absent from SHSO.
*Dragon Man*: Dragon Man, strangely enough, is neither a dragon nor a man. He's actually a robot. Dragon Man has strength, durability, flight, and fire breath. Dragon Man is another Frightful Four member.

----------


## CenturianSpy

When in doubt add a pyrokinetic to the team. It seems that almost every team in Marvel, or any other super-powers based comicbook, has one. I think many of us got our start with Angelica Jones from the _Spider-Man and His Amazing Friends_ cartoon and then fell in love with this mutant. Firestar was given her name and training by Emma Frost, with whom she still has intense loyalties. She was a Hellion, Young Ally, and New Warrior- three teams that Gaz has apparently never heard of. She was an Avenger and is now an X-Men. She's been engaged to Marvel Boy/Justice and has breast cancer caused from the radiation of her own powers. I hope you learn a lot about the history of pyrokinetics in Ang's R3s:

Repaint- AKA Reskin. An exact or near exact duplicate hero in terms of combo & PUs/HU. We have just a few of these in SHSO: AAIM, White Phoenix, Classic Daredevil, Avenging Wolverine etc.Retread- Same hero different combos, PUs and HU. Examples: Swashbuckling Nightcrawler and Pirate Deadpool.Rehash- Similar hero similar combo, PUs, and HU. Examples: Red Hulk, Rescue, Beta Ray Bill.



1. *Firestar*: Earth-985 (multiple Earths). Put a little black in Angelica's uni and it completely changes her appearance. She wore this uniform while battling the Carnage/Silver Surfer symbiote pair.
2. *Lady Comet*: Earth-398. Anyone familiar with my lists knows my obsession with Morgan Le Fay's time-warped reality and the costume variations.
3. *Firestar*: Earth-3062. Her Weapon X (Panoptichron) uniform also known as her Exiles look.
4. *Firestar*: Earth-9105. Ms. Jones' _Forever Yesterday_ look. This timeline was established based on the premise of "What If Moses was killed by the Pharaoh's sorcerer?" and established the realm of were The Sphinx (AKA Anath-Na Mut) is from. I love the retconned Lifestone Tree continuity plot device.
5-6. *Magma*: Earth-616 (multiple Earths). I threw in a pic of her SHS toy, too. Amara Aquilla is a descendent of Hercules and born the a hidden city of Nova Roma. Nova Roma is hidden in the Amazon (Brazil) after it's formation during the time of Caesar, and was ruled by Selene. Amara was freed by the New Mutants, who she later joined. She was also a member of the Hellions and many other X-Men Teams. She can create localized earthquakes/volcanoes, can move rocks, and has regenerative healing to go along with her pyrokinesis. She also often fights with swords.
7. *Sunpyre*: Earth-616. There have been two Sunpyres in Marvel canon. The first was Leyu Yoshida, half-sister of Sunfire and cousin of the Silver Samurai. She was a member of the X-Corps, a mutant police force set up by Banshee. She is presumed dead after a run in with mind-controlled (by Mastermind) members of the X-Corps. The second is Lumina who was plucked from Honey Lemon's Power Purse and later joined the Big Hero 6. Many believe that Lumina is the soul of Leyu.
8. *Volcana*: Earth-616. Marsha Rosenberg was a fat kid who had only one friend, Mary "Skeeter" MacPherran, a skinny, little runt. The two of them were living in Denver when the Beyonder tore Denver from the Earth to create a new world which he dubbed "Battleworld". The two were hiding in a forest until found by Victor von Doom who offered to give them superpowers in exchange for allegiance. Marsha was transformed into Volcana and her friend Skeeter was turned into Titania. Marsha can also turn her body to stone (which gives her abilities similar to Thing) or ash (which gives her similar abilities to Sandman) to go along with her pyrokinesis. She was on SHS dating Molecule Man, which she also does off/on in the comics.
9. *Nova*: Earth-616 (multiple Earths). Frankie Raye and her mother (Lanette) were abandoned by her father, who many now believe is Thomas Raymond (AKA Toro- a Inhuman who was the android Human Torch's sidekick) and taken in by a man who called himself "Thomas Raye". "Thomas Raye" was actually Phineas Horton who hypnotized Lanette into marriage because he was on the lam from the Secret Service because one of his androids attempted to assassinate President JFK. Phineas Horton was the creator "Horton Cells" which made Jim Hammond, the original android Human Torch (in fact, Horton's android designs were so revolutionary that Ultron used one to create The Vision). While helping her adoptive "father" with his experiments, Frankie fell through the floor and had vials of "Horton Cells" spill on her which turned on her latent (retconned) Inhuman abilities. Frankie later took the mantle of Galactus' herald and upon receiving the power cosmic changed her name to Nova.
10. *Firebird*: Earth-616 (multiple Earths). Bonita Juarez got her pyrokinesis from an meteorite.
11. *Foxfire*: Earth-TRN127. Rose Autumn is half human/half Progeny. She has the ability to turn her body into an alien golden metal (giving her similar powers to Colossus), she can absorb the Phoenix Force power, she can fly, and she can control her hair like Medusa to go along with her pyrokinesis.
12. *Sunstreak*: Earth-616. Andrea Roarke is one of two Marvel characters with this name and a member of the Force of Nature, Oregon Initiative team. She was replaced by another pyrokinetic on this list.
13. *Tara*: Earth-616. AKA Invader-1. A 'female' android sleeper-agent created by Red Skull (from stolen plans and "Horton Cells" from Phineas Horton) who is a member of the Invaders. She worked alongside US Agent, Jim Hammond HT, Blazing Skull, Union Jack, Spitfire, Fin, Nia Noble, and Thin Man.
14. *Spitfire*: Earth-616 (multiple Earths). Jacqueline Falsworth is the daughter of the original Union Jack. She was bitten by a vampire, her uncle- Baron Blood and has vampire abilities. Her blood also contains "Horton Cells" from a blood transfusion from Jim Hammond. BUT, the cells did not give her pyrokinesis but super speed. Why is she on this list? Just look at her...and she has "fire" in her name...and she has "Horton Cells". It ties together!
15. *Solara*: Earth-50701. Reiko Kurokaki is the daughter of a Yakuza boss. This character is co-owned with EA games based on the joint venture of comics/game that gave us Marvel Nemesis: Rise of the Imperfects.
16. *Silk Fever*: Earth-616. AKA Firewall. Min Li Ng is a mutate whose pyrokinetic powers were gained via being placed in the Dragons' Breath (Cambodian-Southeast Asian cult) "well of all things" which was a Universal Wellspring an interdimensional, magicical breach. She was member of the Folding Circle and Thunderbolts.
17. *Firestar*: Earth-1610 & 81122. Elizabeth Allan is the daughter of the Blob in the Ultimate universe. She starts as anti-mutant...but turns into one herself.
18. *Magma*: Earth-7964. Alison Crestmere will never come to SHSO because she was created as the main plot device for the Activision game _X-Men Legends_.
19. *Sunfire*: Earth-2109. On this Exile book Earth Mariko Yashida is not the love interest of Wolverine, but a lesbian, mutant pyrokinetic.
20. *Sunstreak*: Earth-616. Jennifer Burke is a scientist whose experiment becomes bonded to her skin. She is more of a photokinetic than a pyrokinetic. She was in the _Nightwatch_ books.
21. *Firefall*: Earth-616. The resident pyrokinetic on the First Line team from the underappreciated, retconned early 2000s _Marvel: The Lost Generation_ books.
22. *Sunswift*: Earth-616. The pyrokinetic from Marvel's 8th graphic novel released in 1983. Classic tale of futuristic evil beings sending items back in time to change the time line only to be thwarted by the very beings they were trying to change making everyone wonder if the evil beings actually worsened their lot paradoxically.
23. *Tempest*: Earth-616. Angel Salvadore lost (I guess temporarily) her mutant-insectoid abilities after M-Day and had to rely on technology that granted her flight, pyrokinesis, and pagokinesis (ice control). I'd rather have her insectoid form.
24. *Goldfire*: Earth-616. Ameiko Sabuki is the V-Battalions Penance Council pyrokinetic. Man I want Citizen V in this game.
25. *Flambe*: Earth-616. A french villain and member of the all female team Hell's Belles.
26-27. *Crystal*: Earth-616 (multiple Earths). Saved the best for last...this Inhuman is amazing an will make every list she can be considered for.

*Take-Aways & Questions*: 
- When will we see Inhumans in SHSO?
- I wonder if Galactus and his Heralds are just a pipe dream.
- Four words: Jim Hammond Human Torch
- Throw in Toro and Tara for good measure.
- Where are our Hellions, New Warriors, and Young Allies?
- Vance Astro, Vance Astrovik, Marvel Boy, Justice, or Major Victory?
- Invaders were mentioned a few times. Wanted to mention them again because I love the storylines.
- If you don't know who else is on the V-Battalion's Penance Council you will by the end of this series...which will be finished in 2016.

Stay Tuned, True Believers! Next Episode- IT'S ALIVE!!!

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

> 26-27. *Crystal*: Earth-616 (multiple Earths). Saved the best for last...this Inhuman is amazing and will make every list she can be considered for.
> Stay Tuned, True Believers! Next Episode- IT'S ALIVE!!!


1. Just Crystal's amazing? What about all the royal family? Black Bolt, Medusa, Gorgon, Karnak, Triton, Maximus, freakin Lockjaw!
2. I will imagine that episode will be difficult.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> 1. Just Crystal's amazing? What about all the royal family? Black Bolt, Medusa, Gorgon, Karnak, Triton, Maximus, freakin Lockjaw!


I LOVE the Inhuman Royal Family...but Crystal is the only one with pyrokinesis. The SW Inhuman book will mainly focus on Medusa and Triton, so it would be interesting to see who Gaz will give us.

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

> I LOVE the Inhuman Royal Family...but Crystal is the only one with pyrokinesis. The SW Inhuman book will mainly focus on Medusa and Triton, so it would be interesting to see who Gaz will give us.


We can't just have them. Never.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> *Codebreaker: Black Suit Spider-Girl!*
> 
> "Here comes 'Mayday' Parker in her sleek black costume, ready for battle!"
> 
> P1: Web Burst
> P2: Static Cling!
> P3: Web Slingshot
> 
> My guess is she's next


With today's Trivia Tuesday, you may be right. Wonder if she'll be boxed; there's no boxed female character yet.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> With today's Trivia Tuesday, you may be right. Wonder if she'll be boxed; there's no boxed female character yet.


I can't imagine that Gaz will ever box a female. ESPECIALLY since Amora wasn't.

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

Nothing new in the code for me.

----------


## CenturianSpy

1. *spiderwoman_02* is in the files. Which new version of Jessica is anyone's guess. Or could it be...



2. *Spider-Gwen*'s official Marvel name is Spider-Woman.



3. *Ronan* got some work...this excites me.

Stay Tuned, True Believers!

----------


## magenta

spiderwoman_02 is definitely Spider-Gwen. She just appeared in the main XML file with the character details. Ronan also just got his powers sketched out, so he is almost certain to be come out.

There hasn't been any work on Professor X, though. He first appeared in the code at the start of the year and other heroes who appeared after him have been released. Maybe they are holding him back until they can get enough heroes for an X-Men theme?

----------


## CenturianSpy

> There hasn't been any work on Professor X, though. He first appeared in the code at the start of the year and other heroes who appeared after him have been released. Maybe they are holding him back until they can get enough heroes for an X-Men theme?


It's odd what they're doing with Big Time Spidey and A.Loki, too. Holding the Loki back fro a AoU theme makes sense...but the BT Spidey thing has me puzzled.




> spiderwoman_02 is definitely Spider-Gwen. She just appeared in the main XML file with the character details. Ronan also just got his powers sketched out, so he is almost certain to be come out.


Nice catch, Mags! I underestimated the sneakiness of Gaz by them adding the XML file a day later...

----------


## Nemesis Enforcer

I wonder how long until we get a new Daredevil now that everyone is raving about the Netflix series?

----------


## Charles LePage

> I wonder how long until we get a new Daredevil now that everyone is raving about the Netflix series?


Very rarely has Gazillion successfully timed a movie, comic or TV tie-in to SHSO.  So, most likely, it will be well after the Daredevil series is forgotten.

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

I've decided to start a new "Most Wanted" series: Most Wanted Year by Year. Here, I'll take a look at the best characters created by Marvel every year from 1939, the year Marvel Comics #1 was published, to the present. Without further ado, I present the greatest Marvel characters created in 1939 who deserve to be playable in SHSO.



*Golden Age Angel*: Before Warren Worthington was the Angel, there was Thomas Halloway. Thomas was a crimefighter in possession of a magical item known as the Cape of Mercury which granted him the power of flight.
*Namor*: Namor the Sub-Mariner is one of the game's most conspicuous absences, especially since many consider him to be Marvel's first superhero. Namor, the king of Atlantis, is the son of a human man and an Atlantean woman. After helping the Allies during World War II, he became a supporting cast member for the Fantastic Four and later a member of Marvel's Illuminati. He has standard Atlantean powers, such as strength and breathing underwater, as well as the mutant power of flight.
*Original Human Torch*: The first Human Torch was, strangely, not human. He was an android created by Phineas Horton that ignited whenever exposed to oxygen. This Human Torch would be fairly easy to make, since he basically has the same powers as Johnny Storm. The original Human Torch also appeared in the Super Hero Squad Show, making him an obvious choice to add to the game.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> I've decided to start a new "Most Wanted" series: Most Wanted Year by Year. I'll take a look at the best characters created by Marvel every year from 1939


This is genius. I wish you luck. But, no Ka-Zar? Or are you considering his 1936 appearance disqualifying?




> *Original Human Torch*: The first Human Torch was, strangely, not human. He was an android created by Phineas Horton that ignited whenever exposed to oxygen. This Human Torch would be fairly easy to make, since he basically has the same powers as Johnny Storm. The original Human Torch also appeared in the Super Hero Squad Show, making him an obvious choice to add to the game.


Jim Hammond just makes sense.

----------


## MaskedTraveler

Do you ever think we'll get this Storm:


We definitely need a new Storm...

----------


## Iridescent Gardener

> Do you ever think we'll get this Storm:
> 
> 
> We definitely need a new Storm...


I believe that *if* we get another Storm, would be this one! (We can dream)

----------


## Iron Maiden

> I wonder how long until we get a new Daredevil now that everyone is raving about the Netflix series?


I'd rather they put in a character that's not in the game  than one we already have 3 or 4 versions of already.  I rather see Namor finally show up since he was one of the original Squaddie figures in the two packs from around 5 years ago.  I still have him along with a few I didn't give to my little nieces and nephew.   Heck, a long time ago they had a SuperHero Squad mag and they had design sketches for a couple of new zones.   It would be nice if they weren't abandoned.  Or maybe expand the Daily Bugle Zone so that you could walk over into Daredevil's Hell's Kitchen neighborhood.

----------


## Iron Maiden

oops...duplicate post

----------


## Maven

Back in the early, early days of the game, there was a small expansion of the Bugle that included Oscorp.

 

I like the idea of zone expansion...if they could utilize teleport platforms like those in the missions in zones (and I'm more than sure they could), they could do a setup that allows players to teleport from Baxter Plaza to the Negative Zone and/or an Atlantis zone if any of those are ever green-lighted and/or can be afforded to program (Asgard took a cool $1 million+ to happen). Hell's Kitchen being there alongside Oscorp in the Bugle would be cool too. Based on the Deadpool concept art picture (which came to be used for the Strange Teleportation card), looks like K'un-Lun was being considered for a zone...too bad it hasn't happened.

----------


## Charles LePage

Here's a link to a 2010 article about the game that mentions the Oscorp building:

http://ifanboy.com/articles/hero-up-...-squad-online/

----------


## Charles LePage

http://www.engadget.com/2010/06/16/m...with-jay-minn/

"He went on to show us around the Daily Bugle, one of the explorable zones in the game. He told us that the Bugle would be just one of numerous locations from the Marvel lore, such as OsCorp, the Baxter Building, and even Asteroid M."

"Obviously the hint of PvP lured us to ask more. "I can't tell you the details," Jay said. "But I can tell you for a fact that there will be various different kinds of PvP -- not just one, but many different kinds of PvP using these characters. And it's not what you think it is. It's not going to be like, just Call of Duty PvP, it's going to be really interesting.""

----------


## MaskedTraveler

> I'd rather they put in a character that's not in the game  than one we already have 3 or 4 versions of already.  I rather see Namor finally show up since he was one of the original Squaddie figures in the two packs from around 5 years ago.  I still have him along with a few I didn't give to my little nieces and nephew.   Heck, a long time ago they had a SuperHero Squad mag and they had design sketches for a couple of new zones.   It would be nice if they weren't abandoned.  Or maybe expand the Daily Bugle Zone so that you could walk over into Daredevil's Hell's Kitchen neighborhood.


There is only 2, Storm and Mohawk Storm.
I want a new Storm with new Moves.

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

Most Wanted Year by Year: 1940



*1X, 2X, & 3X*: In the detective group known as the Three X's, 1X is the leader, 2X is the brains, and 3X is the muscle. I've loved detective stories since I was a kid, so I felt compelled to put the group on the list. However, they are some of the least likely characters to be added, considering that a) only one Golden Age character is playable, and 2) they don't have powers. Both of these categories need to be represented more, along with private investigators (where are Scorpion and Jessica Jones)?
*Aarkus*: Most of us are hoping for a new Vision costume when the new Avengers movie comes out. But how many of you knew that the android wasn't Marvel's first character named Vision? The original Vision was an alien named Aarkus from a dimension known as Smokeworld. His powers include flight, teleportation, and control over gases.
*Flexo*: Flexo the Rubber Man is a rubber robot operated by remote control. He was used by his inventors, the Williams brothers, to fight crime. In more recent times he was upgraded and joined Howard the Duck's alternate reality zombie-fighting team, the Ducky Dozen. Flexo is super-fast, strong, and can fly.
*Human Top*: After a lab accident caused by a lightning bolt (Wow! Two origin story clichés at once!), Bruce Bravelle was given the powers of superfast spinning, flight, and durability when he crosses his wrists. He became the first Human Top and only appeared in two comics.
*Makkari*: Makkari is a member of the Eternals, a race that can utilize cosmic energy to give themselves superpowers. Since Makkari is obsessed with speed, he focused on developing that rather than flight, teleportation, or energy projection. Makkari was actually mentioned in one episode of the Super Hero Squad Show.
*Red Raven*: Red Raven was a child on a plane which crashed into Sky-Island, the home of flying Inhumans known as the Bird-People. The Bird-People raised Red Raven and gave him a suit that would allow him to fly. His weapon of choice is a mace, which hasn't yet been used in SHSO. Red Raven has been a member of both the Ducky Dozen and the Liberty Legion.
*Thin Man*: Bruce Dickson discovered an extradimensional civilazation called Kalahia in the Himalayan Mountains. The Khalahians gave Bruce the ability to shift his molecules into sub-dimensional space, which lets him stretch, twist, or become two-dimensional.
*Toro*: Thomas Raymond was the sidekick of the original Human Torch. He was originally a mutant, but was later retconned to have latent Inhuman genes. Toro has flight and fire powers, just like both Human Torches.

----------


## CenturianSpy

Since Bobby is coming out...maybe it's time for a new Ice-Man in SHSO. I'd accept either the Bendis-geometric unis or a proper bald Ice-Man.

----------


## CenturianSpy

I'll add more content soon...I promise.

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

11941 is the year that Captain America, SHSO's only golden age hero, was created. Let's take a look at the other characters created that year.


*Black Marvel*: When Daniel Lyons learned that his father's friend Man-To was dying, he underwent a series of trials to see whether he was worthy. Lyons managed to outrun a deer, swim faster than a salmon, and wrestle a bear. He was also an expert marksman. Lyons was given the identity of the Black Marvel and the responsibility to do good deeds. In more recent times, Black Marvel made a deal with Mephisto to get the costumes of four of Spider-Man's alternate identities, and gave them to a group called the Slingers. Black Marvel's costume also inspired the Mayor of Super Hero City's outfit.
*Blazing Skull*: While in Japan, Mark Todd discovered a subterranean race of Skull-Men. They gave him pyrokinesis, super strength, durability, and the power to turn his head into a flaming skull.
*Blue Diamond*: Elton Morrow discovered a piece of the Lifestone Tree in the Antarctic. Nazis destroyed the stone, which caused it to become embedded in Morrow's body. This gave him enhanced strength and durability.
*Bucky*: I'm not quite sure why SHSO has both Winter Soldier and Bucky Cap, but not the classic Bucky. James Barnes was one of Marvel's few sidekicks. He had no powers, but was an excellent acrobat.
*Destroyer (Kevin Marlow)*: A German scientist gave Kevin Marlow a serum that enhanced his strength, speed, durability, and agility. Marlow became the crimefighter known as the Destroyer in Germany during the Golden Age.
*Fin*: Peter Noble was an officer in the Navy who is the reincarnation of a Neptunian hero called the Fin. He then used this as his superhero alias after donning a costume enhancing his underwater movement. Fin can breathe underwater, possesses super-strength, and has a magical cutlass.
*Jack Frost*: Jack Frost is a minature Frost Giant who was exiled to Midgard because of his size. He can create snow and ice like Iceman.
*Major Liberty*: John Liberty was able to summon the spirits of American historical figures, like Paul Revere and Ethan Allen. This could be a really interesting gameplay mechanic.
*Patriot*: Jeffrey Mace has been both the Patriot and one of the six Earth-616 Captain Americas (all of whom should be in SHSO, by the way). Patriot doesn't have any powers, but he does use a titanium shield.
*Silver Scorpion*: Elizabeth Barstow used a powered suit her friend Professor Carson built in World War II. She became the Silver Scorpion. The suit had energy blasts and enhanced the wearer's durability.
*Thunderer*: Marvel's first sonic-powered hero wasn't Black Bolt or Banshee. It was Jerry Carstairs, also known as the Thunderer. He built a costume which used a speaker loud enough to deafen people or even knock buildings down. This could apply a stun effect to mission enemies. SHSO needs at least one sound-based character.
*Whizzer*: Robert Frank was bitten by a cobra, then injected with mongoose blood. This gave him the power of super-speed. At one point, Whizzer thought he was the father of Quicksilver and Scarlet Witch, but was later revealed not to be. Quicksilver really shouldn't be the game's only speedster.

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

1942 was a _very_ slow year for new Marvel characters, likely due to the U.S. having just entered World War II. I was only able to find one semi-interesting superhero.


*Citizen V*: John Watkins was a British hero during World War II with no superpowers. However, SHSO does need more foreign characters (or ANY new characters) at the moment. Also, more recently, Baron Zemo posed as a new Citizen V,pretending to be the original's grandson. Zemo led the Thunderbolts under this guise. Either Citizen V would be a fairly unique character to play as.

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

Time for another one-character "list".



*Miss America*: Madeline Joyce gained superpowers when a bolt of lightning hit a device her uncle was working on. The machine granted her the abilities of flight, stamina, strength, durability, and X-ray vision. Miss America was married to the Whizzer, another Golden Age superhero. She was one of the most famous female Marvel superheroes in this time period.

----------


## CenturianSpy

Who knew when the poet Lord Byron challenged his housebound (due to rain) summertime guests to write and share ghost stories that Mary Shelley would create one of the most iconic monsters, ever? And for everyone who knows Frankenstein knows someone who would correct them by telling them that Frankenstein was the doctor/scientist in the story and the monster was referred to as "the creature". "Frankenstein" has been part of the Marvel tradition since the early 50s during the Atlas Comics phase and was written by Stan Lee. But, his first 'Marvel' appearance was in X-Men #40...and he was in android form in that book. Since then, there have been numerous clones an incarnations. He's been a member of the Legion of Monsters, Legion of the Unliving, Fearsome Four (we're only missing Howard the Duck from this one), and the more recent Howling Commandos. He's even had a Nazi clone...which I think Gaz should just replace the swastika with the HYDRA logo. _Some_ of these R3s are a stretch...but still logical. It's been over a month, let's do this:

Repaint- AKA Reskin. An exact or near exact duplicate hero in terms of combo & PUs/HU. We have just a few of these in SHSO: AAIM, White Phoenix, Classic Daredevil, Avenging Wolverine etc.Retread- Same hero different combos, PUs and HU. Examples: Swashbuckling Nightcrawler and Pirate Deadpool.Rehash- Similar hero similar combo, PUs, and HU. Examples: Red Hulk, Rescue, Beta Ray Bill.



1-2. *Frank*: Earth-616. AKA "Big Frank". The Frankenstein Monster's look during the _Murder Circus_ arc. Dapper and deadly.
3. *Adam*: Earth-616. One of my favorite trade was the 4 part _Bloodstone_ book. It introduced Elsa Bloodstone to Marvel and made the Frankenstein Monster a lovable and funny caretaker who helps Elsa fight vampires. A baseball hat and a shovel would be a must.
4. *Frankenstein*: Earth-616/Earth-TRN173. The original Frankenstein was more based on the Universal Movie monster. What makes Earth-TRN173 interesting is that it exists in Earth-91119.
5. *Frankenstein*: Earth-TRN123. From the _Ultimate Spider-Man_ cartoon. You gotta love the SHIELD technology installed on his body.
6. *Frank, Clone of Frankenstein*: Earth-616. Nick Fury and SHIELD clones Frankenstein to be part of a Clay Quartermain led, Howling Commandos team. A team of monsters tasked to kill terrorists. This is what comics should be. 
7. *Franken-Castle*: Earth-616/666. After Frank Castle (The Punisher) was killed by Daken, he was resurrected by Morbius and rebuilt by the Legion of Monsters. He mainly fought monster hunters led by Robert Hellsgaard. Frank was reverted back to human form after obtaining the Bloodstone from Ulysses and his daughter.
8. *Impossi-stein*: Earth-616. One of the many forms Impossible Man took during his time with Silver Surfer. He also became Tom Impossiselleck.
9. *Chickenstein's Monster*: Earth-8311. Larval Earth's version. I'm afraid of many veggies, too.
10. *Tombstone*: Earth-616 (multiple Earths). Lonnie Lincoln was an albino streetfighter who became an enforcer for many crimelords (like #11 Hammerhead) and gangs (including the Maggia and the Hand). He filed his teeth to points and was injected by a drug called DiOx-3 which gave him super-strength and skin much like Luke Cage's. 
11. *Hammerhead*: Earth-616 (multiple Earths). Joseph H was a Russian immigrant who lied to girl (telling her he was Italian) and was beaten up by a bully. He followed the bully and girl to a movie (showing a Al Capone movie) theater and killed them both. There we was seen by a Maggia member who took Joe under his wing. After another fight Joe was taken to Dr. Jonas Harrow who gave him a steel/titanium skull with the pronounced flattop. This surgery also left Joseph with partial amnesia and made reverted his personality to the last thing he remembers seeing...the Al Capone character. Later (during the _Civil War_ arc) he would get a adamantium upgrade to his skull (and some other strength enhancers) from Mr. Negative after a failed, adamantium bullet-ridden hit ordered by Kingpin.
12-13. *Golem*: Earth-616. An animated statue filled with the lifeforce of the oppressed (and later on victims). The statue would glow with the Hebrew symbols for "truth" (emeth) and when one of the symbols was erased it formed "death" (meth) and the Golem would once again become inanimate (or turn to dust). Later versions had the Golem react to mystical scrolls (or 'shems' with names on them) placed in its mouth, and once removed from the mouth the Golem would once again be inanimate. It's interesting to see the Torah/Biblical links between Frankenstein and Golem from life creation/reanimation, to turning to dust, to even the name that Frankenstein picks for himself- Adam. The one that looks most like Frankenstein is Jacob Goldstein who was the brother of the Blue Bullet and worked with the Invader team.
14-15. *Zombie*: Earth-616 (multiple-Earths). Simon Garth was created by Lee/Everett back in Atlas Comics' _Menance #5_ July '53. Lee and Everett's Zombie was credited for the inspiration from the 1954 Richard Matheson's book _I Am Legend_ (which is credited for starting the modern Zombie/vampire movie genre). _I Am Legend_ was later adapted for the movies in the 1964 Vincent Price film _The Last Man on Earth_, where Matheson used the nom de plume "Logan Swanson". Which inspired the book "Logan's Run" (which Marvel ran for a few series as well). Which inspired Marvel's Wein/Romita in creating James Howlett (Wolverine) AKA *Logan*. So, we have Stan Lee/Bill Everett to thank for all the Zombie culture we have today. And... Zombie led to the creation of Wolverine. FUN FACTS!
16. *Frankenstein's Monster*: Marvel's Classic Comics version of Mary Shelley's work. I cut my teeth on my dad's old Western comics. But, the first comicbooks my folks bought me were these titles. My love of the classics and comicbooks were born.

Hope you learned something!

*Take-Aways & Questions*:
- Realistically, getting another Frankenstein probably won't happen. But there is no reason that similar characters, especially Hammerhead, Tombstone, Zombie, and Franken-Castle shouldn't be considered.
- Will we see Howard the Duck?
- What does Gaz have planned for next Halloween? I sure hope it's monsters...
- I hope Elsa and Ulysses Bloodstone come to SHSO.

Stay Tuned, True Believers! Next episode- Charlie (Gam)bit my finger!

----------


## magenta

Where's the codebreaker report? There's a ton of new stuff in the files. Tsk, tsk, I'm going to have to write this up into Spy's performance review.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Where's the codebreaker report? There's a ton of new stuff in the files. Tsk, tsk, I'm going to have to write this up into Spy's performance review.


<laughs> I'm working on it now!

----------


## CenturianSpy

1. *Assassin Spider-Man*: Will probably go by Spider-Man (Earth-8351): P1- Not Just Webs; P2- Precognition; P3- Hey, Wolvie!
2. *Spider-Woman Gwen Stacy*: P1- Tricky Shots!; P2- It's Raining Webs!; P3- Backflip Kick Swing FTW!
3. *Shadowland Daredevil*: P1- Fearless Kick; P2- Shadowy Justice; P3- Flipkick Without Fear
4. *Future Foundation Mr. Fantastic*: P1- Future Click; P2- Futureclap; P3- Future Spin
5. *Future Foundation Thing*: P1- Clobberin' Jump; P2- Future Kick; P3- Futuristic Cannonball
6. *Future Foundation Invisible Woman*: P1- Futureburst; P2- Futurebat; P3- Futurelaunch
7. *Ronan the Accuser*: P1- Universal Blast; P2- Infinite Power; P3- Power Spin
8. *Iron Monger*: P1- Rocket Time!; P2- Art of War; P3- Rocket Punch
9. *Thunderbolt Punisher*: P1- Thunder Baton; P2- Punishing Grenades; P3- Punishing Shot
10. *First Appearance Cyclops*: P1- Rapid Beams; P2- Mutant Defense; P3- Blastspin
11. *X-Force Archangel*: P1- Wing Blades; P2- Healing Force; P3- Cyclone Swipe
12. *Bowman*: All the Hydra Four got new "Playable" coding...odd.
13. *Tactical Force*
14. *Militant*
15. *Hammer*
16. *Classic Luke Cage*: Code reworked.
17. *War Machine MK2*: P1- Flamestrike; P2- Battle Systems!; P3- Rock N Roll!
18. *SP//dr*: P1- Swatting the Fly!; P2- SP//dr Sense; P3- Round Up Time!

There's more coming, folks...

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

You forgot about the new mission!!!!

----------


## CenturianSpy

> You forgot about the new mission!!!!


<laughs> I'm only halfway through the files...What's the new mission?

Here's the new *MEGA*mission (Gaz's words): "The Fight for Fractals"




> Crooks are tearing up the city- word is they're stealing Infinity Fractals! That can't be good, right?





> Give Daredevil a hand with Bullseye!





> Whoa, it's the Kingpin! Team up with Elektra to take him down!





> Join forces with the Punisher to bring Green Goblin to justice!





> Help Iron Fist with those scaly villains!





> It's time to kick some butt with Luke Cage!





> It's a bunch of Mysterios! Team up with Black Cat to take them down!





> Some of Spider-Man's sinister foes have been spotted in the city! Stop them!

----------


## Nemesis Enforcer

So much stuff to be released. I really hope they manage to release 2 characters a week if we're getting so many rehashes and clones. For my personal taste, Ronan is really the most interesting character out of the whole lot.

----------


## MaskedTraveler

Seems like the New FF are just going to be repaints...
They are named differently, but basically they're the same moves.

----------


## Maven

> 4. *Future Foundation Mr. Fantastic*: P1- Future Click; P2- Futureclap; P3- Future Spin
> 5. *Future Foundation Thing*: P1- Clobberin' Jump; P2- Future Kick; P3- Futuristic Cannonball
> 6. *Future Foundation Invisible Woman*: P1- Futureburst; P2- Futurebat; P3- Futurelaunch





> Seems like the New FF are just going to be repaints...
> They are named differently, but basically they're the same moves.


So, clones... *lets out a tiny sigh*

Don't get me wrong, I'm glad we are finally, even if eventually, getting the Future Foundation variants of Reed, Ben, and Sue (and if only Light Brigade Johnny would join them and round out the group). I just wish they were going to have different basic and/or Power Attack movesets (especially with some P2 team boost action...the one thing I'd love if one or two FFers had, particularly Sue and/or Reed)...was especially hoping that Reed would become ranged or mixed, seeing how ranged would definitely fit him between his powers and potentially having a high tech weapon or two.

But clones or not, some FF alternates are certainly better than just Tux Thing and not any further.

Count me in as also looking quite forward to Ronan.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> 4. *Future Foundation Mr. Fantastic*: P1- Future Click; P2- Futureclap; P3- Future Spin
> 5. *Future Foundation Thing*: P1- Clobberin' Jump; P2- Future Kick; P3- Futuristic Cannonball
> 6. *Future Foundation Invisible Woman*: P1- Futureburst; P2- Futurebat; P3- Futurelaunch





> Seems like the New FF are just going to be repaints...
> They are named differently, but basically they're the same moves.


Took the word right out of my mouth



> So, clones... *lets out a tiny sigh*
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I'm glad we are finally, even if eventually, getting the Future Foundation variants of Reed, Ben, and Sue (and if only Light Brigade Johnny would join them and round out the group).


*BIG SIGH*

I'm crestfallen there's no Johnny in the new code, which is a damn shame because apparently this version of him in other games is reported to be a powerhouse, and with Annihilus now playable he's the perfect counterpart. I hope we don't have to wait as long as X-Force fans are in getting Archangel.

----------


## CIA

So, outside of Ronan, and maybe SP//DR, just repaints? Shame.

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

This is my third consecutive (but hopefully final) one-character "list". The early 1940's were clearly a slow era for new heroes. 



*Patsy Walker*: Patsy Walker's codename is probably the only thing that's kept her out of the game so far. If she was added, she would probably be called something along the lines of "Heckcat". Walker first appeared as a normal human in a series of romance comics. These were later retconned to be in-universe comics loosely based on Earth-616's Patsy Walker. She decided to become a superhero once learning the Beast's secret identity and discovering a costume. She has no powers, but is extremely athletic and uses grappling hooks and steel claws.

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

*Hercules*: I know what you're thinking. Hercules' first appearance wasn't until 1965 in Journey into Mystery Annual #1. However, Hercules was actually first shown in a 1945 Tommy Tyme story in Young Allies #16. Hercules is the Olympian god of strength. The Greek Pantheon should be in SHSO to go along with the Norse mythological characters. Additionally, he was in the Super Hero Squad Show, making him an obvious candidate.
*Spirit of '76*: In 1945, Timely Comics continued to publish its Captain America comics. There was no problem with this until Captain America was revealed to have been frozen near the end of World War II. This created obvious continuity problems. To rectify them, the Captain America in the contradictory stories was revealed to have been a man named William Nasland. As Captain America, Nasland used a steel shield. He later became a hero known as the Spirit of '76. There have been 6 Earth-616 Captain Americas, and all should be in the game.

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

*Isbisa*: Simon Meke's supervillain name was an acronym for the six stages of mankind (Iron, Steel, Bronze, Ice, Stone, and Atomic). He created a complicated plan to try to break the All-Winners Squad apart, but failed. He later was responsible for the creation of the mutant Nuklo and the death of Miss America. Isbisa discovered the Fourth Wall and tried to utilize its power to become a popular character, but was stopped by She-Hulk. Meke's suit allows him to discharge radiation.
*Spiderman*: Not to be confused with Spider-Man. Spiderman was a crazy one-shot Blonde Phantom villain who mutated spiders into enourmous bulletproof creatures. Spiderman fought with a knife and used a net as strong as steel to capture his enemies. A super-obscure character like this could be fun, and he might even get people to remember thy hyphen in Peter Parker's alias.

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

First off, I want to apologize again for the lack of characters in this post. I hope that I'll soon have enough characters created in one year to make an actual list.


*Namora*: Namora is the Atlantean cousin of none other than Namor himself. While Namor would obviously be a prerequisite for her addition, she still deserves to be in the game. Namora could be added in an Agents of Atlas theme along with Jimmy Woo, Gorilla Man, Human Robot, Uranian, and Venus. She would also fit in with a 1950s Avengers theme in addition to Kraven, Silver Sable, and Ulysses Bloodstone. Namora has the same basic powers as her cousin.

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

*Apollo*: Apollo is the Olympian god of the sun and of music. If we can have the Norse gods in SHSO, the Greek pantheon of gods should be playable as well.
*Mercury*: Not to be confused with the X-Man Mercury, this character (also known as Hermes) is the Olympian god of speed and travelers. Again, I think it would be fun to have a theme for Greek gods.
*Sun Girl*: The origin of the superheroine Sun Girl is largely unknown. Some sources claim that she is a being that comes from the sun, while others suggest that she is just a normal human. She doesn't seem to have any superhuman abilities, but she utilizes a Sunbeam Ray Gun to fight enemies.
*Venus*: Venus, or Aphrodite, is the Greek goddess of love. She had a long-running comic series of her own through the 1940's and 1950's.

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

It's time for another Olympian-centric list.

*Ares*: Area, or Mars, is the Olympian god of war. He was a member of the Dark Avengers. Ares would fight using a wide variety of weapons, and should have a passive strength and armor boost.
*Dionysus*: Dionysus (also known as Bacchus) is the Greek god of partying. One of his powers is to make people go crazy. He should be able to use this in missions to cause enemies to attack each other.
*Hera*: Hera is the Olympian goddess of marriage, and is also called Juno. She, along with other major Greek gods, should be playable in SHSO.
*Zeus*: Zeus is the king of the gods, the god of the sky, and Hercules' father. He also goes by the name Jupiter. He is essentially the Greek equivalent of Odin. He is the most powerful Olympian god, so he should be one of the game's strongest characters. Zeus' attacks would need to involve the summoning of lightning.

----------


## Definitely Not Blitzcrank

Still waiting for Domino. Any news on another X-Force month?

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

*Marvel Boy*: Robert Grayson's father created a spaceship to take his family to Uranus to escape the Nazis. They were welcomed by the Uranian Eternal civilization. Robert returned to Earth in 1950. He became the superhero Marvel Boy, using quantum band duplicates and a spacesuit that allows him to breathe in Earth's atmosphere. Marvel Boy later became an Agent of Atlas.

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

*Codebreaker Report*

Spy wasn't doing it so I guess it's up to me!

65568-1.jpg

Thunder Bolt Punisher got a rework to his powers.

1: Venomous Agent
2: It's Elektra!
3: Red Hulk Out

captureddtsyo_edited-1.jpg

Gaz is already on the hooks for the next part of the mission *"The Fight for the Fractals Continues"*

That's all for now. Now we just have to wait for that 'bug' fix. You know what I mean?  :Wink:

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> *Codebreaker Report*
> 
> Thunder Bolt Punisher got a rework to his powers.
> 
> 1: Venomous Agent
> 2: It's Elektra!
> 3: Red Hulk Out


Now this is something different, looks like each PU will feature a quick team-up with a fellow Thunderbolt, so should we expect Deadpool (with the others) in the HU?

----------


## CenturianSpy

> *Codebreaker Report*
> 
> Spy wasn't doing it so I guess it's up to me!
> 
> 65568-1.jpg
> 
> Thunder Bolt Punisher got a rework to his powers.
> 
> 1: Venomous Agent
> ...


Thanks for doing this, the files were loading in an unknown location on my PC, and when the loaded to the right file, they _all_ loaded...too many to parse!

I'm glad T.Pun isn't a repaint!

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

> Thanks for doing this, the files were loading in an unknown location on my PC, and when the loaded to the right file, they _all_ loaded...too many to parse!
> 
> I'm glad T.Pun isn't a repaint!


Your very welcome! Looks like they are working hard to not make repaints here. WM MK II had a different Hero Up so In this case I'm glad.

----------


## CenturianSpy

OK, I think Gaz is not going to get us _any_ Secret Wars content...hopefully they're looking forward to the All-New, All-Different books and we can get back on track. Here's the covers:



I see at least 25 new characters and 25 Repaints I want...

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

> OK, I think Gaz is not going to get us _any_ Secret Wars content...hopefully they're looking forward to the All-New, All-Different books and we can get back on track. Here's the covers:
> 
> 
> 
> I see at least 25 new characters and 25 Repaints I want...


I think Gaz is going through there own secret wars.

----------


## MaskedTraveler

Mmm, I like that Storm Outfit...
(As always, still wanting a new, better Storm in the game)

----------


## Ravin' Ray

This post-SW hero checklist from CBR should provide us a list of wanted heroes.

Remember the lack of monsters for last year's Halloween? There's Hit-Monkey, Googam (please, please SHSO, give us also Gorgilla, Elektro, and playable Fin Fang Foom for the Fin Fang Four!), Teen Abomination, Elsa Bloodstone (monster hunter), Dum Dum Dugan (monster hunter), Manphibian, Man-Thing (already appeared in the 'toon), and Werewolf By Night (already in the game unless this is a different Werewolf).

----------


## CenturianSpy

> This post-SW hero checklist from CBR should provide us a list of wanted heroes.
> 
> Remember the lack of monsters for last year's Halloween? There's Hit-Monkey, Googam (please, please SHSO, give us also Gorgilla, Elektro, and playable Fin Fang Foom for the Fin Fang Four!), Teen Abomination, Elsa Bloodstone (monster hunter), Dum Dum Dugan (monster hunter), Manphibian, Man-Thing (already appeared in the 'toon), and Werewolf By Night (already in the game unless this is a different Werewolf).


I actually just read that isn't Googam but Orrgo. And the Zombie is/was Jasper Sitwell!

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> I actually just read that isn't Googam but Orrgo. And the Zombie is/was Jasper Sitwell!


Sitwell a zombie?!

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

*Grand Director*: William Burnside was a man obsessed with Captain America. He somehow discovered the Super-Soldier Serum forumla while in Germany. He gave the formula to the U.S. government, changed his name to Steve Rogers, got plastic surgery to look like the original Steve Rogers, and became the fourth Captain America. At one point, the evil Dr. Faustus brainwashed Burnside into becoming a villain named the Grand Director. He used a titanium shield. All six Captain Americas should be playable in SHSO.
*Zombie*: Simon Garth was a businessman murdered by his gardener due to his mistreatment of him. The gardener got Garth resurrected as a zombie and possesed an amulet allowing him to control Garth. The Zombie eventually managed to kill his gardener, but many other people later got hold of the amulet and the power to control Garth. The Zombie had enhanced strength, healing, and mystical senses.

----------


## Dupe1979

X-Factor

before I suggested a more 90's X-Factor. As QS and Havok are already in the game and can be given repaints, all you would need would be Polaris and the Multiple Man, (I would prefer Strong Guy but Polaris has a much higher profile then poor Guido and Jaime Madrox is a must have).  But the way the Future Foundation has been bundled would be fantastic for the 2000's version of X-Factor:

- Madrox
- Strong Guy
- Polaris
- Syrin
(with a secret added Layla Miller bonus)

Peter David the writer of X-Factor got about a decade of dedicated fan base following with X-Factor... how long was the Future Foundation around for? or the Punisher's Thunderbolts?

----------


## CenturianSpy

I'm actually looking forward to Channing Tatum's/FOX's "Gambit" movie. I hope that Gaz is back on track with coordinating themes with movies by then... I digress... Remy Lebeau is the leader of the Thieves Guild, a union of thieves gathered by the External Candra to act as half of her personal army...the other half is the Assassins Guild (I hope the Gambit movie is based on this origin story). In SHSO the original OP combo characters were anyone with a staff or battle staves. Gambit was one of these. His speedy and deadly combo was easily one of the game's best but his PUs/HU _were_ some of the game's worst. Happily, his star power-ups and hero-up were greatly buffed. Now all we can ask for is one of his R3s, so here's twenty of them:

Repaint- AKA Reskin. An exact or near exact duplicate hero in terms of combo & PUs/HU. We have just a few of these in SHSO: AAIM, White Phoenix, Classic Daredevil, Avenging Wolverine etc.Retread- Same hero different combos, PUs and HU. Examples: Swashbuckling Nightcrawler and Pirate Deadpool.Rehash- Similar hero similar combo, PUs, and HU. Examples: Red Hulk, Rescue, Beta Ray Bill.



1. *Gambit*: Earth-616. This is the Marvel NOW! or "All-New X-Factor" or Serval Industries version of Remy. The Serval team is a privately owned superhero team lead by Serval's CEO Harrison Snow.
2. *Gambit*: Earth-616. This is the first of many looks from Gambit's solo book. This is often referred to as his "Forever Endeavor" look because he wore this uniform/disguise in Forever City to free some captured X-students.
3. *Gambit*: Earth-616. Remy's second "Forever Endeavor" look. Nothing wrong with the all black look.
4. *Death*: Earth-616. Right after M-Day, Apocalypse transformed Remy into the fourth incarnation of Death. Gambit also joined the Marauders with this look. This version of Remy has the Deathseed powers of creating poisonous gas (usually from his mouth), a type of mind control called "Deathseed corruption", and an increase to his mutant power called "Deathcharge". Again, three obvious PUs or HU. SHSO needs some Apocalypse content...but you know, FOX...
5. *Gambit*: Earth-11326 (TRN016). This version of Gambit is his Tempo Cadre uniform. Tempo Cadre was an elite team (led by Tempo- she's a chronkinetic- that's a time controller) that guarded Fortress X (which is a giant building made by Magneto from stolen New York skyscrapers). This version of Gambit also used a Jennings Volition repeating rifle with his mutant-charged ammo.
6. *Gambit*: Earth-6706. On this Earth, Remy is the first born son of Namor and Sue Storm. I'll let that sink in for a second. So, he has Namor's powers _plus_ Invisible Woman's! He usually uses his psionic powers to create an invisible shield and sword. Or...we could just get Namor, already.
7. *Gambit*: Earth-616. Gambit's shirtless look (well he's wearing part of his shirt as a mask) from "She's the End of the World" (AKA "Gambit #4"). Gambit tore his shirt because he ran out of cards/things to charge to throw at a rampaging, ancient Guatamalan god. Ladies love it...probably some guys do, too.
8. *Gambit*: Earth-1610. This Ultimate version of Remy sacrificed himself to destroy Juggernaut.
9. *Gambit*: Earth-1298. So, do you want a purple Gambit who is also a vampire? Then you'll love Mutant X's version of Remy.
10-11. *Gambit*: Earth-295. This the 'Age of Apocalypse' version of Remy. He is also the leader of the X-Ternals (which included Jubilee and Sunspot) who were friends with the Starjammers.
12. *The Witness*: Earth-1191. A time-traveling Lebeau (somehow linked to the Momentary Princess gem) that could possibly be Remy's dad or Remy himself. I'm a big believer the next 'big update' in SHSO _should_ be based on some type of time-traveling content. Time-traveling could give us older characters and missions set in the Old West, WWII (I really want to kill me some Nazis- I know they'd have to be HYDRA goons...but we all know they'd really be Nazis!), Morgan le Fay's 'Arthurian' times, Noir era, and dinosaurs (Savage Land missions could also do this).
13. *Gambit*: Earth-1011. Remy's mind is put into an X-Sentinel. This was "Armor Wars" before "Armor Wars".
14. *Gambit*: Earth-616. Remy and X-23 briefly became pirates while traveling to Madripoor, and Pirate Deadpool is _very_ popular...This is from the cover of "X-23 #7".
15. *Gambit*: Earth-23378. An Earth offshoot of Age of Apocalype's Earth-295. This version of Gambit is the leader of the X-Men which has Beast, Marvel Girl (Jean Grey), Storm, and Ice-Man in their classic X-Men unis. They are at odds with Magneto's brotherhood of Marrow, Rogue, Sunfire and Polaris.
16. *Gambit*: Earth-161. This is the "X-Men Forever" version of Gambit. He is Remy Picard. He wears a suit.
17. *Gambit*: Earth-616. Why does Thing only get a tuxedo?
18. *Oliver Raven*: Earth-41001. AKA Olivier LeBeau. This GeNexter is the biological son of Gambit and Rogue (with the help of genetic manipulation/splicing with Mr. Sinister and Cyclops). He has Rogue's powers (including flight) and some telepathy. And like his dad, he prefers to fight with a staff.
19. *Janis Jones*: Earth-9200. This "Future Imperfect" warrior uses her energy-shooting staff as well as her ponytail to fight against Maestro's minions.

*Bonus Gambit*



20. *New Sun*: Earth-9921. This version of Remy was created by a secret government program called 'Alpha-1', and was fulfillment of the prophecy of "Le Diable Blanc" (The White Devil). Remy's mutant power had no limitations and became a being of pure kinetic energy so powerful he single-handily killed his world's Phoenix. 

*Spy's Take-Aways and Questions*

- Now that Secret Wars has pretty much ended the Ultimate World (Earth-1610), will we see any more Ultimates? (Have you seen the new Mr. F?!)
- Will we ever see any Apocalypse content?
- Namor. Did I mention Namor?
- Please re-read #12, Gaz.
- #15 reminded me that Gaz has a First Appearance Cyclops in the works...I'd love them to complete the original 5 X-Men (we already have Jean Grey), repaints of Iceman (make him bald), Beast (a big-footed human), and Angel (just slap on his old outfit) could be like the Future Foundation team recently added...*AND* they could add Professor X for a complete theme!
- Names on this list ignored: Apocalypse, Sunfire, Polaris, Marrow, Maestro, Mr. Sinister, Jubilee, Starjammers, and did I mention Namor?

Stay Tuned, True Believers! Next Episode- Ghost Haste!

----------


## CenturianSpy

The original Ghost Rider was created by comicbook legends Ray Krank and Dick Ayers for Magazine Enterprises back in 1949. Marvel then had Roy Thomas and Gary Friedrich use that character for "Ghost Rider #1" in 1967...years after the trademark ran out. The character's name changed through out the years from Western Ghost Rider to Night Rider (a name quickly abandoned because of that terms connection with the KKK) to finally be retconned to "Phantom Rider" when the modern Ghost Rider took that name in 1972. In Marvel, anyone in possession of Hellfire can create a 'Ghost Rider'-type of character to do their bidding. Most 'Ghost Riders' are humans bonded with Zarathos by Mephisto. What makes a Ghost Rider in SHSO is the character's vehicle, weapon, and flames. There's several on this list who need to be added ASAP. Here we go:

Repaint- AKA Reskin. An exact or near exact duplicate hero in terms of combo & PUs/HU. We have just a few of these in SHSO: AAIM, White Phoenix, Classic Daredevil, Avenging Wolverine etc.Retread- Same hero different combos, PUs and HU. Examples: Swashbuckling Nightcrawler and Pirate Deadpool.Rehash- Similar hero similar combo, PUs, and HU. Examples: Red Hulk, Rescue, Beta Ray Bill.



1. *Ghost Rider*: Earth-616. Roberto "Robbie" Reyes is the latest Ghost Rider. He drives a Hellfire Charger, which Gaz could just change to "Heckfire Muscle Car". His dual swords would be a must and with the new TBolts Punisher's HU, Robbie's HU should utilize his vehicle as well.
2. *Phantom Rider*: Earth-616 (multiple Earths). I'm a little biased on this one because I cut my teeth on Western comics. Carter Slade, in this non-Centaur form, was created by the classic comic team of Dick Ayers (Dick actually co-created the character with Ray Krank in 1949), Gary Friedrich, & Roy Thomas back in 1967. He was originally called Ghost Rider and was retconned to Phantom Rider after the creation of the current Mephisto-bonding-Zarathos-to-humans-based riders. I would want a shotgun, 2 revolver, and lariat based combos/PUs/HU.
3. *Ghost Rider 2099*: Earth-928. Kenshiro "Zero" Cochrane was a computer hacker who was poisoned (via flechette), his mind was put into a cybernetic body by a sub-agency of SHIELD. His left arm can transform into various bladed/blunt weapon objects (Zero usually has it in claws much like Lady Deathstrike's). His right arm can turn into a flaming chainsaw on an extension pole. His eyes can shoot laser beams. He can create a stealth field for anyone around him including himself (Team Armor boost, right?). And he has regenerative nanobot capabilities (Self Heal). Oh, and an awesome hovercycle.
4. *Undead G-Man*: Earth-616. This Ghost Rider drives a Hell-Caddy or his motorcycle w/sidecar (filled with his co-Ghost Rider, Knuckles) and shoots his Tommy gun full of Hellfire bullets.
5. *Vengeance*: Earth-616. A former cop, Deputy Kowalski, was cursed after a 'Penance Stare' brought upon himself after Ghost Rider (Blaze) warned him not to intervene while trying to apprehend the soul of a mass murderer/cannibal. He was later given a Hellfire shotgun by an agent of Zadkiel to kill Blaze. The agent was Michael Badilino, the original Vengeance. Kowalski shot Blaze in the chest and absorbed some of the Hellfire turning Kowalski into Vengeance. He uses a bone chain with scythe blades on its ends and posseses the Pollution Stare which is usually depicted as a noxious green gas.
6. *Vengeance*: Earth-616. Michael Badilino was the original Vengeance (Vengeance was a 'Ghost Rider' created by Mephisto not using Zarathos). Along with all the standard Hellfire powers (including Regnerative Healing, why our current Ghost Riders don't have this in SHSO makes me upset) Venegeance could shoot the bone chains from his chest and mouth.
7. *Alejandra Blaze*: Earth-616 (multiple Earths). AKA Ghost Rider. AKA Alejandra Jones. This scythe-wielding female Ghost Rider was a main character during the "Fear Itself" arc. She briefly held that mantle taking on Johnny's role.
8. *Knuckles*: Earth-616. This Ghost Rider is the partner of the Undead G-Man and was base on the 1940's character & Captain America's Young Allies, Percival "Patrick/Knuckles" Aloysius O'toole. He usually carries a nail-bat (bat with nails in it). I'd like to see him as one of Undead G-Man's PUs.
9. *Blazing Skull*: Earth-616. Mark Todd has been in comics since 1941. He was a war reporter who was hiding in a cave and happened upon a race of flaming-headed monks called the Skull Men. He was told that his destiny was to be the Champion of Freedom. He can generate fire and has regenerative healing. I want all the Invaders...
10. *Shiver Man*: Earth-616. Caleb Jackson was gunned down after killing the men (including a priest who was probably an agent of Mephisto) and was cursed. He shoots Hellfire bullets out of his twin revolvers and can teleport via transmorphing his body into mist. He'd be a Western Spider-Man Noir that shoots fire bullets and can teleport.
11. *Ghost Rider*: Earth-616. The Ghost Rider during the American Civil War was a former slave named Caleb. He wore the robe of Death and rode a flaming horse.
12. *Phantom Rider*: Earth-616. Before the latest centaur form of Phantom Rider, that moniker and powers resided in the great-great-great-grandniece of Lincoln Slade. Her name is Jaime Slade. And that's what happens when you get your great-great-great-granduncle's ashes spread on you.
13-15. *Shoba Mirza*: Earth-616. The four-armed, flaming elephant riding, female Indian Ghost Rider. She's usually seen with a spear, bow, and sword and is said to be brought from Shiva.
16. *Ghost Rider*: Earth-616. A samurai version of Ketch by Javier Saltares. This was never used, but should have been...
17. *Lady Ghost Rider*: Earth-616. This should have been added with #7. it's Alejandra Blaze.
18. *Spring-Heeled Jack*: Earth-616. The Jack the Ripper/British Ghost Rider. 
19-20. *Ghost Rider*: Earth-2841 & 808122. Based on the "What If?" concept of the original four members of the Fantastic Four getting killed. This Ghost Rider teams up with Spidey, Wolvie, and Grey Hulk to form the 'New Fantastic Four' team. They all look good in blue.
21. *Ghost Spider*: Earth-11638. What happens when Uncle Ben doesn't die and the Sorcerer Supreme is Dr. Banner and he gives Peter all the powers of the repentant damned in purgatory? You get a hero with Spider-Man's and Ghost Rider's powers.
22. *Fuego*: Earth-616. For fans of genetic drift theory, here is the pyrokinetic from the Children of the Vault. Not human, not mutant, but a new species with common ancestry sped up through time via quantum temporal acceleration. Very science-y.
23. *Ghost Rider 2099*: Earth-928. This should've been posted next to #3. This is Zero's Federal Marshal uniform after being forced into the position by Doom.
24. *Jack Chain*: Earth-616. A Nuhuman (human with Inhuman lineage activated by the Terragin bomb set off in NYC by Black Bolt) who possesses the power of the Dark Dimension via his chain manifestations.
25. *Iron Ghost*: Earth-295. This Age of Apocalypse character was genetically engineered by the Celestials. Ghost Rider in an IM armor.
26. *Ghost Rider*: Earth-616. The Tibetan version of Ghost Rider wields a monk's spade.
27. *Hellfire*: Earth-616. James Taylor "J.T." James is a descendant of the original Phantom Riders (the Slades). He is a Secret Warrior/Caterpillar and we may see him in "Marvel Agents of SHIELD".
28. *Satan Stomper*: Battleworld. The current version of Carter Slade is a Centaur. I do like the mounted 50 Cal/helicopter machine gun.

Bonus Ghost Rider R3s:



29. *Zarathos*: Earth-616 (multiple Earths). Mephisto's main enemy...because who doesn't want to rule Hell?
30. *Ghost Rider*: Battleworld. Johnny Blaze's white and blue stuntman suit worn for the Secret Wars arc.

*Spy's questions & posits*:

- Will we see more demons in the game?
- Where's Robbie Reyes?
- I really want Western style heroes & missions.
- We should get at _least_ one of the female Ghost Riders.
- Are we getting anymore 2099 content?
- Bring on the Invaders.

Stay Tuned, True Believers! Next Episode: They Might Be Giant Man.

----------


## Nemesis Enforcer

I'm really hoping that we start seeing some Halloween related characters pop up in the code in the following weeks. October is right around the corner and I'm really dreading another year without monsters when looking at what is still to come.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> I'm really hoping that we start seeing some Halloween related characters pop up in the code in the following weeks. October is right around the corner and I'm really dreading another year without monsters when looking at what is still to come.


I know you're probably referring to the newer characters like Man-Thing or Living Mummy...or even the newer characters like Teen abomination or Jasper Sitwell Zombie...but CA just did a great retrospective of Jack Kirby's Atlas Era here. I'd like some _really_ old school monsters!

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> I'd like some _really_ old school monsters!


Can a man ask too often for the Fin Fang Four???

----------


## Nemesis Enforcer

2 more repaints released, hopefully that means we are closer to Ronan and Professor X.

----------


## CenturianSpy

Although "All-New, All-Different Marvel" starts in October, "Secret Wars" doesn't end until December. There's 120+ covers/variants coming out in December...which is _way_ too many to post. I did post them on our Team's FB page and the list is available on CBR, as well. Here's my Top 25 covers/variants based on characters that Gaz could/should consider:



1. *Guardians of Infinity #1*: A lot going on in this series. Ben Grimm joins this team and his variant would be sweet. There's a mystery team called the GotG 1000 (the variant cover may have some spoilers). Venom has a cool Spaceknight costume...but...what I most want is the 31st century (Earth-691) team with: Major Victory/Vance Astro, Martinex, Charlie-27, Starhawk/Aleta, Nikki, Geena Drake, & a large-finned Yondu.
2. *Gwenpool Special #1*: I'm jumping on this bandwagon way too early.
3. *The Ultimates #2*: Galactus, because Galactus. Variant cover will show up on this list, too.
4. *Squadron Supreme #2*: I know Hyperion is on the cover, but he's down on this list (#13). I'm more interested in Namor. After Professor X, Namor is the biggest missing name/character in the Marvel world that is not in SHSO. 
5. *Howard the Duck #2*: Fred Hembeck made me chuckle out loud when I saw Howard pretending to be the Defender, Namor. I want a normal version of the Quck Fu-fighting Howard.
6. *Uncanny Inhumans #3*: Black Bolt would be awesome. It's as simple as that. Oh, and this book features Kang. 
7. *Black Knight #2*: I sure hope we see Dane Whitman and his Ebony Blade.
8. *Ms. Marvel #2*: I could've included Kamala with her new team (#22), but she deserves her own slot. I know most of the world is gaga over Spider-Gwen, but I think Kamala is the best new female character in the last 4 years.
9. *Hercules #2*: After finding his name in the new(ish) X-Force Archangel's VOs makes me want this Greek demigod that much more.
10. *The Ultimates #2*: As promised from #2...Spectrum, Ms. America, Blue Marvel, and a new look for Carol. YES! YES!! YES!!!
11. *Extraordinary X-Men #4*: I have few villains on this list, but Nathan Essex/Mr. Sinister should be in SHSO. Assuming that is Mr. Sinister's bejeweled head on the cover. Inside the jewel an Old Man Wolvie, Magik, and a new look Storm would be welcome additions to our little game, too.
12. *A-Force #1*: Who doesn't want a new look for Carol Danvers? Will we get Medusa...or any other Inhuman? I'd prefer a classic Dazzler over that hot mess...and a more 'goth' Nico Minoru.
13. *Squadron Supreme #1*: Hyperion, Power Princess, Dr. Spectrum, and Blur...will we ever see these pastiches? 
14. *Patsy Walker, AKA Hellcat #1*: How easy would making another cat-based character be?
15. *All-New Hawkeye #2*: The real cover features a disco Mandarin...and he definitely belongs in the game. But this Fred Hembeck variant has the Two-Gun Kid and Swordsman!
16. *Angela: Queen of Hel #3*: I want more Asgardians...especially the females.
17. *Uncanny Avengers #3*: A commander Rogers was promised at SDCC '11, but the Old Man version seems cooler. Brother Voodoo would be just be amazing. The new female is called Synapse...don't know enough on her to make a decision. who am I kidding? I want her inclusion, too.
18. *All-New Wolverine #3*: OK, this is one of the "90s Marvel" variant covers that doesn't show the title character of Laura "X-23" Kinney in her Wolvie garb (I think we'd all prefer the X-23 look)...but it has Bishop! Here's where I remind everyone he is in the game files and was promised back at SDCC '11. I wouldn't mind that version of Logan, either.
19. *Karnak #3*: Karnak has a new look than this variant action-figure cover. I prefer his old one. And Naja is a Nuhuman...which begs the question on where any Inhumans are. AND you can't count Johnny Storm.
20. *Silk #2*: I think Silk would be an easy add for Gaz...because we have a GAZillion spideys.
21. *Contest of Champions #3*: As a Hulk fan it looks like the only Bruce Banner left will be Maestro Hulk, so I want him. Might as well throw in the classic Gamora and the new characters White Fox and Guillotine.
22. *All-New, All-Different Avengers #3*: If this list was based on "most likely" instead of my own greed this would've made the Top 5. A female Thor, SamCap, and Ms. Marvel seem like no-brainers to me.
23. *The Totally Awesome Hulk #1*: You have to forgive this Hulk's fan bias...but Amadeus Cho is in the game files, too!
24. *Red Wolf #1*: I wonder if this version will be William Talltrees...
25. *The Mighty Thor #2*: "Marvel '92" variant cover featuring Thunderstrike. I like Thunderstrike. So, give him to me.


So after you finish giving us all the May-Dump characters, Gaz...here's some easy crowd pleasers!

----------


## Nemesis Enforcer

2 more down and 4 to go. I'm really hoping that we get a Spiderverse dump, so that we can get 3 characters out of the way in one shot and that they don't end up taking the whole month of October, since I'm still holding out hope for a month with some scary characters.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

I'm back with my list of cosmic women I'd like to see in the game. Who says the Phoenix should be the only female cosmic player available?


*Ardina.* A female clone of the Silver Surfer created with a drop of his blood enchanted by several goddesses, to oppose him when he was under mind control. She has the Power Cosmic.
*Binary.* When a depowered Carol Danvers was abducted with the X-Men by the Brood, she was subjected to an evolutionary ray that unlocked the latent potential of her hybrid Human/Kree genes. Calling herself Binary, she can create a white hole and unleash the whole electro-magnetic spectrum.
*Galacta.* The daughter of Galactus, she prefers to be human-sized and consumes pathogens rather than planets.
*Goddess.* The so-called "good" half of Adam Warlock, split off together with his evil half the Magus when Adam decided to live purely on logic devoid of emotion. She attempted to purge evil by restarting the universe (_after_ annihilating it) with the assistance of several devout disciples who believed they were serving, and worshipping her, of their own free will. I'm doubtful though that Gaz will just let let her name "Goddess" stand on its own.
*Golden Oldie.* During the 1984 Assistant Editors Month, _Marvel Team-Up_ #137 had a famished Galactus attempting to recruit Franklin Richards as his newest herald, only for Aunt May to get in the way of his Power Cosmic blast and transform. Would make a perfect April Fools hero (just as her picture is from Marvel Avengers Alliance's April Fools).

(Sidebar: I always fantasized that this statement from Jared's February 2014 Developer's Blog was a reference to Galactus coming for Aunt May!  :Wink:  )



> Something unidentified has been seen flying towards Super Hero City and it looks to land right in the center of the Daily Bugle.  Hopefully your heroes are good at fighting not just in missions, because you’re going to need their skills very soon.  Don’t let this new threat get to Aunt May’s house!


*Captain Universe Invisible Woman.* Fleeing Gladiator, the Enigma Force bonded with Susan Richards and vastly upgraded her powers, giving her super strength, flight, and augmented force fields. I can see an Invisible Woman series similar to Phoenix where she becomes increasingly more powerful, from Invisible Woman to Future Foundation Invisible Woman to Captain Universe Invisible Woman. This version of Sue should have a different and faster attack set, similar to how Dark Phoenix is different from the other two.

(Sidebar: we can extend the similarity with Phoenix even further by getting a (First Appearance) Invisible Girl, the counterpart to Jean Grey.)
*Kismet.* Basically Adam Warlock 2.0, she has gone through several identities, beginning as Paragon (and male), to Her, then Kismet, and a seemingly brainwashed and evil Ayesha (battling the Fantastic Four). Super strength, flight, and energy manipulation (she once fought Binary in the pages of _Quasar_ during Operation: Galactic Storm).
*Nova (Frankie Raye).* The stepdaughter of Phineas Horton, the creator of the original Jim Hammond Human Torch, she was drenched in the chemicals he used and acquired flame powers of her own. Freed from the hypnosis that erase her memories of her powers, she become an unofficial member of the Fantastic Four and romantic interest of Johnny Storm, until she volunteered to become Galactus' newest herald to save Earth. Killed during a skirmish of heralds, she was seemingly resurrected as Frances Hyatt.
*Seeker (Suzi Endo).* When the High Evolutionary stole a portion of Galactus' Power Cosmic to become a World Creator, he siphoned the Silver Surfer's own Power Cosmic and transfered it to Dr. Endo, transforming her into his herald. This didn't last long, as Norrin Radd reclaimed his power.
*Singularity.* A baby universe (think a feminine, lite version of Eternity) that crashed into the Battleworld domain of Arcadia during Secret Wars, she joined up with She-Hulk's A-Force. She can teleport allies by absorbing them into herself, somewhat like how Cloak can teleport people, and has other powers that are yet to be displayed.
*Stardust.* A member of the Ethereal race, Lambda-Zero was transformed during a conflict between Galactus and Beta Ray Bill's Korbinite race. She also appeared in the _Super Hero Squad Show_ episode "Last Exit Before Doomsday".

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

Listen, someone needs to get on Golden Oldie. Like now.

----------


## CenturianSpy

Can you name them?

----------


## 616MarvelYear is LeapYear

> I'm back with my list of cosmic women I'd like to see in the game. Who says the Phoenix should be the only female cosmic player available?


Marvel comics would be wise to have *all* these marvel cosmic ladies appear in the post Secret Wars mainstream marvel universe!

----------

